# New Vendetta Archery Stabilizers coming soon!!!!



## jfuller17

I would like to introduce my new company that my wife and I have started. It will be called Vendetta Archery and we will be offering great stabilizers with even better customer service. We want the customer to be completely happy with the purchase of one of our products. The stabilizer is a design I have been working on for a while now and have been playing with it both at the target range and the woods while hunting. I know it looks a little different, but this is my best working and most adjustable stabilizer that I have ever made yet. The small horizontal bars are very effective in balancing out the bows "cant" and can be adjust very easily to acquire each persons hand torque by running the horizontal bars slightly facing down on the right or left side off of perfectly horizontal. You can also offset the weights from side to side. My goal was to make the weight that is being used the most efficient as I can so that most hunting guys wont have to run a ton of weight. The model on my bow is the proto-type and weighs just barely over 8 oz total. I have spent a lot of time in the garage on my lathe making sure that all machined parts are super light weight to maximize the weights away from the center of the main bar. I have had several people involved in testing this stabilizer and everyone that has been involved has absolutely loved it. They will be available with in the month and will be offered in 4'. 6", 8", 12" or any custom length that is ordered. I have placed a few bowjacks on the bow for vibration. They do work, but to be honest there isn't much vibe or noise to begin with. We are a small company right now and we are starting out of our garage. So please bare with us as we grow in the future. I am making these myself on my lathe and mill. I just want to build great products that I can be proud to put my name behind. Please feel free to ask questions or leave me feedback as I am out to please you guys. 



Thanks again,



Jason Fuller



P.S. We will be looking for a few staff shooters shortly as well.


----------



## jfuller17

I have been asked several times already how much weight is on the end......each side or "kicker" bar weighs less then .70 oz each the wights on each side are around 1.4 oz and I have 2 on each side. The main bar that is 8" long weighs only 2.2 oz. Thanks for the questions so far guys.


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks like a winner Jason!!!!! Can't wait to try it out! 

To everyone who doesn't know Jason and what he can do with stabilizers, he does wonders and makes a great product. CS has always been top notch with him and his wife! 

Love the name!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looks very interesting...good luck to you with the new company!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys!!


----------



## goofy2788

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks guys!!


Jason it's great to see you getting back in the game....I'm looking forward to giving one of these a try....You know I'm a "free agent" this year when it comes to stabilizers. :wink:

You gonna be at the ATA show again? If so make sure you bring one of these for me to play with.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

Hey man i am wanting to try one out it looks awesome


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason great design let me know if I can help I have been wating for you to do this


----------



## bcbow1971

Sent u a text.....


----------



## jfuller17

Replied to you Brian.


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the the for a guy keep up the great work Jason


----------



## Madlaz

Jason looks kinda neat wonder how it would work on a longer shaft.


----------



## Madlaz

OOPS i see a problem wth this already you know what you forgot WHERES THE DUCK lol should be on your logo lol


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> OOPS i see a problem wth this already you know what you forgot WHERES THE DUCK lol should be on your logo lol


You are right! LOL forgot the duck!!!


----------



## BROX

hmmmmmmm wonder if these will be IBO HC legal?


----------



## jfuller17

BROX said:


> hmmmmmmm wonder if these will be IBO HC legal?


Good question. I will look into it more, but the only thing I can see that would be a issue is that if you ran off set weights from side to side. Then in my mind it would be considered counter balance weight. If you ran a even amount on both sides then there is no counter balance effect from the weights. Beyond that its just a stabilizer that meets the 12" rule. I will have to check that out.


----------



## Madlaz

the doinkerdish uses counter balance it is legal so this should also be legal can you rotate the center t mount


----------



## jfuller17

Yes you can. I have rotated it each way about 15-25 degrees and it helps level the bubble at full draw depending on the grip of each person...I have found that when I tried to shoot with it 90 degrees from horizontal (or in line with the riser) that it does NOT work very well at all. Seems like if you go much past the 15-25 degree area you lose a lot of stability.


----------



## MICCOX

Say J have you tryed it on a longer bar yet


----------



## jfuller17

Another question I have been asked is the carbon hi mod? Yes it is.


----------



## BMG

Looks good. simple and I would guess very effective. 

And I'm in the market for a new stabilizer.


----------



## jfuller17

BMG said:


> Looks good. simple and I would guess very effective.
> 
> And I'm in the market for a new stabilizer.


Thanks! They will be avail soon.


----------



## asa1485

Looking good Jason. I like the fact you can tilt it one way or another to help with ones tendencies of torquing the bow. Wish you the best with this. I know it will be a winner.

I already know you guys have some excellent customer service and really care about the end user.


----------



## jfuller17

MICCOX said:


> Say J have you tryed it on a longer bar yet


No not past 12".


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Looking good Jason. I like the fact you can tilt it one way or another to help with ones tendencies of torquing the bow. Wish you the best with this. I know it will be a winner.
> 
> I already know you guys have some excellent customer service and really care about the end user.


Thanks Pete. We will do our very best to take care of the customer. They are number one!


----------



## asa1485

I like the name also.


----------



## JONEZ24

Glad to see you are back at it Jason! Looks like a good idea, I know you will do well with it. Good product and great customer service will take you a long way.


----------



## bcbow1971

The name says it all!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> the name says it all!!!


lol


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the morning group


----------



## ddworkm

Im not buying it!!! No way it will work!!! What a waste of time!!! SO I GUESS YOU BETTER PROVE ME WRONG AND DRIVE ONE OVER HERE SO I CAN TRY IT  Been after him for a month so i guess ill resort to making him prove me wrong......lol :wink:


----------



## ddworkm

Oh yeah and my website link doesn't work yet either. Sara better get on it!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

ddworkm said:


> Oh yeah and my website link doesn't work yet either. Sara better get on it!!!!!!!


Yeah Yeah..LOL.........patience my friend. And about the website.........change it to vendettaarchery.net and you will see we are working on it.


----------



## bcbow1971

Link worked, Sara does a great job on websites so she will have it up and done soon!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey Jason I've very excited have one of these on my bow. I've seen and shot this stab and it's a great product.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys I have had a few questions reguarding the way it piviots and how the weight is able to be off set. So I took a few pictures to maybe show how it works. The whole center is able to rotate to adjust to each person hand torqe or the way the "cant" the bow. I moved it off of center in the picture to show this.


----------



## jfuller17

This pictures show how you are able to off set the weight from side to side....


----------



## jfuller17

And also I wanted to point out how the center is able to "lock" in the same position so when you take the end off to get into a bow case, when you put it back on it will line up in the exact same spot each time so if you have a certain way you like it to lean off center it will simply screw back on in the same spot. When you screw the main stabilizer bolt with the center hub to the main bar you set your angle with the studs ( they are what hold on the "kicker" bars) after you set the angle tightten down the main screw then you tighten down each stud on to the main bolt. This locks the center bolt from moving in the hub. Now you can simply screw off the whole hub and when you put it back on it will line up the exact same way as you had it when it came off.


----------



## bcbow1971

Great pics and explanation.


----------



## ddworkm

Still not a believer......You have my address or i can pick it up to make sure your not lieing


----------



## Madlaz

Jason looks good this would also work with quick diconect saving time from screwing off and on.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I gotta say I like what you've put together...the ability to offset the weights is very cool.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys I am glad you like it.


----------



## MICCOX

Jason you always had great ides that is why you will go har


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks again guys. It has taken me a long time to come up with something that was different and worked good. Finally think I found it.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks again guys. It has taken me a long time to come up with something that was different and worked good. Finally think I found it.


Yeah I believe you have something there


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks again guys. Just wanted to also let people know that the e-mail is also ready to go. If my PM box is full then you can e-mail as well. Its [email protected] Website will be updated soon as well.


----------



## asa1485

Bet the orders will be coming.


----------



## bcbow1971

Bump for a great guy and new company!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Took the Vendetta out hunting today and saw a MONSTER buck at about dark. Biggest deer I have ever seen since I have been hunting. Will head back over there Monday morning and hopefully have some luck. The Vendetta will look sweet laid down beside this guy!


----------



## asa1485

Good luck. They don't get to be big by being stupid.


----------



## The Answer

I like it!!


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck Jay with your new stabilizers, they look awesome and whoever purchases one of these will be more than happy with the quality of products you produce and top notch customer service. People you can not deal with a nicer guy who will take the time to help you any chance he gets.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Good luck Jay with your new stabilizers, they look awesome and whoever purchases one of these will be more than happy with the quality of products you produce and top notch customer service. People you can not deal with a nicer guy who will take the time to help you any chance he gets.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> good luck jay with your new stabilizers, they look awesome and whoever purchases one of these will be more than happy with the quality of products you produce and top notch customer service. People you can not deal with a nicer guy who will take the time to help you any chance he gets.


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!`\


----------



## asa1485

X3!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Monday bump!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for a graet guy


----------



## bcbow1971

Busy days!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to let everyone know I did get all e-mails answered today. I did find a few that got sent to the junk box and not sure why. So I am sorry for being a few days late on a couple. I will be checking that folder more now for sure. Thanks again for all the interest so far guys. It means a lot to me and my wife.


Jason


----------



## asa1485

Don't ya love it when that happens.


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for a great guy here you go Jason


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Don't ya love it when that happens.


No I dont! LOL These computers are super handy, but also sometimes super frustrating!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> No I dont! LOL These computers are super handy, but also sometimes super frustrating!


x2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MAG00

These seem real similar to the Paradigm Hammer stab that was just mentioned in this section as well. Do you forsee any issue between the two companies with these similar stabs? If I am misinterpreting the stabs in my comparison, I apologize. Just curious is all.


----------



## jfuller17

MAG00 said:


> These seem real similar to the Paradigm Hammer stab that was just mentioned in this section as well. Do you forsee any issue between the two companies with these similar stabs? If I am misinterpreting the stabs in my comparison, I apologize. Just curious is all.


Good question. I released this one the day before Joe did. Joe is a good guy and I think that we were thinking along the same line it seems. I have no issues with Joe at all and we have talked in the past. He builds great stuff. The difference I think you will find is basically for the most part we are using hi-mod carbon fiber and he is using alum. for the shafts. Both will get the job done, but I feel carbon is my best choice for material. I honestly think this design of stabilizer works very well and you will see more in the future that start looking like this one.


----------



## rodney482

I like the idea.....!!!!

Good luck buddy!!!!!!

Will you have any at the ATA show?


----------



## jfuller17

rodney482 said:


> I like the idea.....!!!!
> 
> Good luck buddy!!!!!!
> 
> Will you have any at the ATA show?


Thanks Rodney! I dont think I will this year. I will hopefully be there with Borkholder walking around, but I am not quite ready for the ATA. If things go well this year then maybe next year. For the most part I am doing this in my garage for now. Once I cant keep up I will have a machine shop help out with parts. Thanks again man! Have you had any luck in the woods this year?


----------



## ParadigmArchery

jfuller17 said:


> Good question. I released this one the day before Joe did. Joe is a good guy and I think that we were thinking along the same line it seems. I have no issues with Joe at all and we have talked in the past. He builds great stuff. The difference I think you will find is basically for the most part we are using hi-mod carbon fiber and he is using alum. for the shafts. Both will get the job done, but I feel carbon is my best choice for material. I honestly think this design of stabilizer works very well and you will see more in the future that start looking like this one.


Jason,

You're alright buddy, just to make certain there's no *Vendetta* between us, we should go out and get *HAMMERED* sometime. :wink::mg:


----------



## jfuller17

ParadigmArchery said:


> Jason,
> 
> You're alright buddy, just to make certain there's no *Vendetta* between us, we should go out and get *HAMMERED* sometime. :wink::mg:


Now that is super funny!!!! Lets do it man! :thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck

Now there are two great guys who think alike , i wish you both the best of luck with your new products and although similar they give archers two different options in looks and feel.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Now there are two great guys who think alike , i wish you both the best of luck with your new products and although similar they give archers two different options in looks and feel.


Thanks man. How you been anyway buddy?


----------



## alfabuck

Good Jay just been working alot and hunting any chance i can get. Same old same old you know what i mean.lol. Just living the American dream, working my life away to pay for a house hahaha!!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Good Jay just been working alot and hunting any chance i can get. Same old same old you know what i mean.lol. Just living the American dream, working my life away to pay for a house hahaha!!!


Boy do I ever know what you mean man! LOL Wait till there are little ones running around......it only gets better buddy. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Nothing like the joy you get from the little ones , hearing that cash register ring in your ear even when they are sleeping!! Ha HA


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Nothing like the joy you get from the little ones , hearing that cash register ring in your ear even when they are sleeping!! Ha HA


Right you are!


----------



## asa1485

And I don't even have one.:mg:


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> And I don't even have one.:mg:


And the world is a better place because of it. LOL Just kidding Pete. You are the man and always have been buddy.


----------



## asa1485

Hah!! Come on now, you know two of me would be awesome. I don't think AT would be able to handle it.


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## Madlaz

Hey Jason i saw another hammer stab the other day on a doinker x system forgot what thread pete probably knows i guess this sytem of hammers may be the future Ham on lol


----------



## asa1485

Yep. Know where it is but, not the place.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I also think you will see more of them for sure. Pete its all good man. Stuff like that is just plain un-aviodable anymore.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Yep. Know where it is but, not the place.


I agree!! But Jason is right, there will be people that will try to bring stuff up!!!

Its all good Jason is not a person to take someone elses design, he has his own ideas that have been a hit and this will be another!!!


----------



## Robin Hall

I think Jason has a very sexy efficient design idea here that is going to be a hit for sure! Not only do I feel it's a great design but the man behind the company is a class act and that means customer service will be great as well. If your thinking about getting one of these new toys for your rig.......your aiming the right direction! 

Erick J. Hall
Vice President
Leven Ind.Inc.
"Doinker"


----------



## jfuller17

Robin Hall said:


> I think Jason has a very sexy efficient design idea here that is going to be a hit for sure! Not only do I feel it's a great design but the man behind the company is a class act and that means customer service will be great as well. If your thinking about getting one of these new toys for your rig.......your aiming the right direction!
> 
> Erick J. Hall
> Vice President
> Leven Ind.Inc.
> "Doinker"


Thanks Eric!! You guys are a super company for sure. Any company that comes on here and talks that way about competitors......just plain shows class in you and your company. Doink on guys!!!


----------



## Robin Hall

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks Eric!! You guys are a super company for sure. Any company that comes on here and talks that way about competitors......just plain shows class in you and your company. Doink on guys!!!


Competitors......really? Comon Jason we are all friends in this sport we love.....archery! Trust me the world archery market is huge, there is plenty of room for all designs and all companies. We don't see you as a competitor as we are friends, you hit a different market than we hit at this time. When there is a good design.....but even better, a good company behind a design it's hard to compete with. We know you will do great with this and more projects ahead. We started off the same way as you, in our garage and now we are at a multi million dollar facility. It's creative minds like your self that fuels our industry and is part of it's future in it's growth! We work together for the better of the archers that work hard long days at their jobs......just to get home and have some fun time flinging arrows in their back yard or hitting kill spots on the buck of there lifetime!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well Said Eric!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

FYI All staffers that Jason selects to represent this great guy and up and coming company will receive a free Paracord bracelet made and from me. Jason doesnt know but I know he will approve. I am working on my color stock and here is just a few pics and more details will be sent out later.

Thanks Brian


----------



## jfuller17

Very sweet Brian!!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Very sweet Brian!!


We just need to decide on a color scheme......also I have a plan to add a V and an A into the design!!!!


----------



## Mao

the all black looks slick! nice...


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> the all black looks slick! nice...


By the way Brian.....welocome Mao to the team. He is a great guy and will represent Ohio well. So far its just you and him Brian. LOL I have a few other guys in mind I will go after. The group will be small this year because its the begining year. Should be a good time though guys!!


----------



## MICCOX

Sa jay it looks like you are geting a lot of attetion with your new stab you should be going strong keep up the great work and you will go far


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> We just need to decide on a color scheme......also I have a plan to add a V and an A into the design!!!!


That would be sick man!!! The "v" and "a" would rock! The colors of the logos for the truck windows will be red. white, silver and black. The orange you have is sweet! It reminds me of Athens.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> By the way Brian.....welocome Mao to the team. He is a great guy and will represent Ohio well. So far its just you and him Brian. LOL I have a few other guys in mind I will go after. The group will be small this year because its the begining year. Should be a good time though guys!!


Welcome to the team MAO!!!! Jason will take great care of us!!! OK I am looking forward to shooting the R100 in Wabash again next year and plan on the KY one as well.....and maybe you can make it down to our local club shoot this year!!! BTW I plan on trying to get some more hunting spots next year and if so I would open it up to staff shooters as well!!!


----------



## asa1485

Truly wish you and all the shooters the best with this Jay.


Good looking bracelets Brian. You going to be selling any?


----------



## jfuller17

MICCOX said:


> Sa jay it looks like you are geting a lot of attetion with your new stab you should be going strong keep up the great work and you will go far


We are getting a lot of great responses and interest. Once we get a few out there for guys to shoot, I think it will be even better. It just takes time to get everything ready. I refuse to let them out until they are perfect!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Welcome to the team MAO!!!! Jason will take great care of us!!! OK I am looking forward to shooting the R100 in Wabash again next year and plan on the KY one as well.....and maybe you can make it down to our local club shoot this year!!! BTW I plan on trying to get some more hunting spots next year and if so I would open it up to staff shooters as well!!!


Brian you the man buddy!!!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Truly wish you and all the shooters the best with this Jay.
> 
> 
> Good looking bracelets Brian. You going to be selling any?


Yeah its great! Kinda starting to feel like old times on here.  Makes me happy again. The gang is getting back together. LOL And even though you are a Doinker guy......you are welcome here anytime Pete.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks bud. I will be stopping in from time to time.


----------



## MICCOX

You just keep it up because you have a great mind and you know what the guys are looking for best of luck


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Thanks bud. I will be stopping in from time to time.


You will have to keep an eye on the Lucky Duck model that I am sure will be in the making someday......lol


----------



## asa1485

Sweet.. I still got mine!!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Sweet.. I still got mine!!


Sadly mine broke when I traded my Hogg It trying to get it off......But I am hoping Sara has another if not I am sure I will find one!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Sadly mine broke when I traded my Hogg It trying to get it off......But I am hoping Sara has another if not I am sure I will find one!!!


Sara has you covered Brian!! We have a few more left from the last hatch! LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a rough logo for the color reference.......


----------



## Mao

bcbow1971 said:


> Welcome to the team MAO!!!! Jason will take great care of us!!! OK I am looking forward to shooting the R100 in Wabash again next year and plan on the KY one as well.....and maybe you can make it down to our local club shoot this year!!! BTW I plan on trying to get some more hunting spots next year and if so I would open it up to staff shooters as well!!!


Thanks! Glad to be a part of the team. I am always down for meeting up and shooting. I will see what I can do.


----------



## jfuller17

I like red and silver.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a rough logo for the color reference.......


Looks Sweet!!!


----------



## asa1485

There ya go. All is stabile again (yes , pun intended)!!



Before long you guys will be electrifying
View attachment 939063
and on fire!!
View attachment 939066


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I was looking at ordering Red anyways and I have charcoal grey, which is in pictures above but they do have a silver color that I can order a small spool to test.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> There ya go. All is stabile again (yes , pun intended)!!
> 
> 
> 
> Before long you guys will be electrifying
> View attachment 939063
> and on fire!!
> View attachment 939066


Now this is really bringing back some good memories of Petes great art work!! Awsome Pete.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks. Brian is very good at it also. Will be looking for some of his handywork.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a rough logo for the color reference.......


You have a guy doing decals yet? If not I can ask the local guy here for a quote and if you get it digitized for embroidery let me know so I can get it sewn on my hats and shirts!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I was looking at ordering Red anyways and I have charcoal grey, which is in pictures above but they do have a silver color that I can order a small spool to test.


Charcoal grey would problaby work as well man.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> You have a guy doing decals yet? If not I can ask the local guy here for a quote and if you get it digitized for embroidery let me know so I can get it sewn on my hats and shirts!!!


Saras brother in law is doing decals, but I can get you the file if you need it for anything Brian. He is also getting ready to move to Flordia soon. So we will see what happens there.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Saras brother in law is doing decals, but I can get you the file if you need it for anything Brian. He is also getting ready to move to Flordia soon. So we will see what happens there.


Just let me know on the decals....also the embroidery file is DST or similar formats.....


----------



## jfuller17

Demo on how the end is able to be set in different positions........


----------



## MICCOX

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a rough logo for the color reference.......


 Say Jay that looks great


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Demo on how the end is able to be set in different positions........


great display!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> great display!!!!!!!


Seems to work to at least see what you can do.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Seems to work to at least see what you can do.


Yep and I can't wait to test mine out as well!!!


----------



## jfuller17

We added some things to website today as well.


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> We added some things to website today as well.


Sent a PM earlier


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> Sent a PM earlier


Will check it right now buddy.


----------



## Ghost 133

What is the website?


----------



## jfuller17

Just sent you one back. Thanks again!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> We added some things to website today as well.


looks good Jason!


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> What is the website?


vendettaarchery.net


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> looks good Jason!


Thanks buddy. Talked with Mao today. Seems like a great guy and talked highly of you man. Think he will be great with us.


----------



## bcbow1971

I can't wait to put my Vendetta to work!!! I am thinking that it will be a huge success and my 34" Athens is ready to sling some of my Xringer arrows now that I have my new huntiong bow and my 34" is turned back into my target bow again till the new 2011 Athens target bow gets released. I am thinking 28"-30" Vendetta on my target bow and 10" on my hunting bow!!!!


----------



## Ghost 133

I am looking forward to giving this a good run also.


----------



## jfuller17

I cant wait for you guys to shoot them. Thanks again for all the support guys!


----------



## Ghost 133

Are you going to put any kind of staff in place for the upcoming 3D seasons? Or has this already been decided?


----------



## asa1485

A lot of familiar faces here, kinda like Cheers .


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> Are you going to put any kind of staff in place for the upcoming 3D seasons? Or has this already been decided?


I will have a staff. For the most part I have some guys already. But I might be able to work something out with you if your interested.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> A lot of familiar faces here, kinda like Cheers .


Yeah its great!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah its great!


X2..........Oh Happy Days....lol


----------



## asa1485

It's beginning to smell like Turkey bird!! I can't wait. Eat, sleep. Eat some more, sleep.. Repeat!!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> It's beginning to smell like Turkey bird!! I can't wait. Eat, sleep. Eat some more, sleep.. Repeat!!


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Yes sirrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## jfuller17

Amen to that guys!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Happy Turkey day if anyone i going out of town be safe.....I will be around not going anywhere but brother in laws!!! May hunt Friday, supposed to be cold!!!


----------



## asa1485

Don't feel like getting felt up so, I won't be flying. Guess will have to drive if I go anywhere. May just stay local.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is a couple Slings I made the other day and thought I would pass it on for you guys to see


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome Brian!!


----------



## asa1485

Lookin' good Bri!


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Pete I am waiting on a few more colors coming in and I am bout to start selling these, Bracelets and other stuff soon to come.....BTW there will be a special Vendetta Archery Models!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Thanks Pete I am waiting on a few more colors coming in and I am bout to start selling these, Bracelets and other stuff soon to come.....BTW there will be a special Vendetta Archery Models!!!!


I love the sound of Vendetta Products!!!


----------



## asa1485

Cool. I do not use slings but may have to get me a bracelet.


----------



## jfuller17

Something like this would look sweet on the back of a shirt! What do you guys think?


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Cool. I do not use slings but may have to get me a bracelet.


 I make Finger slings as well

















Breast Cancer Bracelet


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Something like this would look sweet on the back of a shirt! What do you guys think?



That looks SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looking good Brian!!! I like it! I have always thought about trying a finger sling.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Looking good Brian!!! I like it! I have always thought about trying a finger sling.


Well tall me what size you want and when my other colors come in I will send one your way. What color you want?


----------



## jfuller17

I have no idea on size. How do you even know? I like red and grey.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well depends on how close your thumb and finger are.....I will send you a few sizes. But normally it will allow you to keep your fingers about 3" apart for open grip....but I prefer a shorter finger sling and keep my fingers close together!!


----------



## jfuller17

Sounds good Brian!


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Something like this would look sweet on the back of a shirt! What do you guys think?


Jason- I think that definately would be sweet looking shirt! I am diggin the scarlet n grey... Just like my Buckeyes!


----------



## Mao

Brian- Really nice looking slings and bracelets. A relative just made me a sling blacked out. I would like to hit you up for an all black bracelet though. Just let me know how much.


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Jason- I think that definately would be sweet looking shirt! I am diggin the scarlet n grey... Just like my Buckeyes!


Buckeyes huh........I am a badger guy myself. LOL But my brother like Ohio State.


----------



## jfuller17

I am going to have to look into some shirts for sure I think.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Buckeyes huh........I am a badger guy myself. LOL But my brother like Ohio State.


You guys had our number this year.... It didnt help us getting off to a 21-0 start... Yikes...


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Something like this would look sweet on the back of a shirt! What do you guys think?


Looks really good Jay.


----------



## bcbow1971

Mao said:


> Brian- Really nice looking slings and bracelets. A relative just made me a sling blacked out. I would like to hit you up for an all black bracelet though. Just let me know how much.


PM sent........BTW my sister graduated from OSU.....and I have lots of family in Central OH and I also lived in Columbus from 2-13


----------



## Mao

bcbow1971 said:


> PM sent........BTW my sister graduated from OSU.....and I have lots of family in Central OH and I also lived in Columbus from 2-13


cool deal man... i see you are in central KY now... i was down in KY during the opening of rifle season... missed a nice one... i am heading back to campbell county in a few weeks.. also... paypal payment sent...


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Looks really good Jay.


Thanks Pete!:tongue:


----------



## bcbow1971

Mao said:


> cool deal man... i see you are in central KY now... i was down in KY during the opening of rifle season... missed a nice one... i am heading back to campbell county in a few weeks.. also... paypal payment sent...


Thanks and good luck!! i am going out Friday!!! Weather is supposed to be high in mid to upper 30's


----------



## jfuller17

Good luck to all......and have a great thanksgiving!!! Stay safe.


----------



## jfuller17

Just cleaned out my mailbox......so I can get PMs again. Sorry for anyone that tried and couldnt get to me.


----------



## bcbow1971




----------



## asa1485

Hope all had a good Thanksgiving


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Pete Sure did!!! How about you?

This is what my dad sent me from Arizona are 15B up North. 
this is what he sent me info wise
Here's some stats:

The ones checked over 200 are as follows:
8x8 scoring around 230- Sunshine Point
10X9 scoring around 249 Kip Fattalehs deer out of tuweep valley
8X7 scoring around 205
7X7 scoring right around 224
8X8 scoring 240- Hancock Knoll Catchment
7x7 scoring 234- tuweep valley
8x10 scoring 230- cold spring wash
206- Duane Shroufe
226- Linda Shroufe
7X9- 234 East of Hancock Knoll

Arizona Area 13B was also phenomenal.


----------



## Mao

wow... impressive!


----------



## sawtoothscream

looks like a paradigm t base or hammer. should work good. good luck with the new company


----------



## dbuzz40

Jason...I would prefer my shirt to be black and gold. Go Boilers! haha


----------



## asa1485

All I can say is wow!!. Those are going to be very nice on the wall.


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> Jason...I would prefer my shirt to be black and gold. Go Boilers! haha


Is that even a school? Name kinda rings a bell. LOL


----------



## jfuller17

sawtoothscream said:


> looks like a paradigm t base or hammer. should work good. good luck with the new company


Thanks a lot man.


----------



## bcbow1971

The first Prototype Vendetta Series Bracelet!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thats is freakin sweet Brian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

By the way GO BADGERS!!! They kicked tail again today.....got to be rose bowl bound!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Thats is freakin sweet Brian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gonna have to put a registered trademark on it,,,,,lol


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Gonna have to put a registered trademark on it,,,,,lol


Bingo! LOL that is cool man.


----------



## The Answer

sawtoothscream said:


> looks like a paradigm t base or hammer. should work good. good luck with the new company


Or maybe the Hammer and paradigm t base looks like the Vendetta?


----------



## jfuller17

The Answer said:


> Or maybe the Hammer and paradigm t base looks like the Vendetta?


Interesting.:shhh:


----------



## asa1485

Very


----------



## bcbow1971

People just amuse me with there hater talk and or jealousy of a great product!!!! Gonna be turning heads when they see what I can do with these!!!


----------



## Mao

bcbow1971 said:


> The first Prototype Vendetta Series Bracelet!!!


-looks great!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> People just amuse me with there hater talk and or jealousy of a great product!!!! Gonna be turning heads when they see what I can do with these!!!


All we can do guys is the best we can and let things fall where they may. Great products on both sides.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> All we can do guys is the best we can and let things fall where they may. Great products on both sides.


Absolutely.

Got to let all the this looks like that or so and so did it first go and appreciate everything for what it is, Fun!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

I love it when it is actually fun. Sometimes I forget thats why I do this.


----------



## asa1485

Whenever it gets to where it is no longer fun, I will quit.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Whenever it gets to where it is no longer fun, I will quit.


Amen to that.


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning gang!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Whats up Brian? I am headed to Flordia today, problaby be driving through your area on the way. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

If your driving down 65 you will be a few minutes from my work and house....lol


----------



## Madlaz

Brian I think you need to send the proto type bracelet to Sara for testing and approvel of such work of art.


----------



## bcbow1971

That is in the works....lol


----------



## asa1485

Wow Brian. I like the stars!! Jay's favorite color as well.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Wow Brian. I like the stars!! Jay's favorite color as well.


You like them Pete!!! They are for my new soon to be Classified thread for my bracelets and slings coming soon!!!!


----------



## asa1485

I do


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning fellas!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Morning


----------



## Ghost 133

bcbow1971 said:


> If your driving down 65 you will be a few minutes from my work and house....lol


I will be going rite by you in about a month on my way to the ATA in Indy.


----------



## asa1485

Dangit!!!!! I want to go to the ATA.


----------



## bcbow1971

Ghost 133 said:


> I will be going rite by you in about a month on my way to the ATA in Indy.


Pick me up I am going on Wednesday....staying at the Holiday Inn Express!!!


----------



## jfuller17

As long as nothing comes up ---Jason has plans to attend the ATA show also


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> As long as nothing comes up ---Jason has plans to attend the ATA show also


You better be there!!! LOL....

BTW check out my new post of my products....till I get my website up and running!!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1365144


----------



## jfuller17

Sorry last post may seem weird since I used Jason's name--this is Sara-his wife. He is in Florida right now helping my sister and her family move. Im just keeping him updated on Archery Talk and whatever else is going on in the bow world. 

Sara


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I kind of got that Sara...lol.....Vendetta Strong!!!


----------



## Ghost 133

asa1485 said:


> Dangit!!!!! I want to go to the ATA.


Missing it aint really nuthin to cry over. It aint the show it used to be when it was the AMO show


----------



## Ghost 133

bcbow1971 said:


> Pick me up I am going on Wednesday....staying at the Holiday Inn Express!!!


Well if my plans and travel times hold up I usually stop in Bowling Green. I get off at the exit for Gander Mtn and eat at the Waffle House across 65 next to the truck stop!


----------



## bcbow1971

Ghost 133 said:


> Well if my plans and travel times hold up I usually stop in Bowling Green. I get off at the exit for Gander Mtn and eat at the Waffle House across 65 next to the truck stop!


Well I would wait a about two hours and stop accross the river at the Big Bass Pro in Clarkesville, IN!!!!! Way better than GM!!! I live 4 miles off the interstate at exit 81!!!! Are you going to the Outtech show? I have tickets and Rhett Akins is in concert!!!

You out to get with the Blob guys and make a blob run as well.....lol


----------



## Ghost 133

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I would wait a about two hours and stop accross the river at the Big Bass Pro in Clarkesville, IN!!!!! Way better than GM!!! I live 4 miles off the interstate at exit 81!!!! Are you going to the Outtech show? I have tickets and Rhett Akins is in concert!!!
> 
> You out to get with the Blob guys and make a blob run as well.....lol


I dont stop to go to GM just to eat. That would be a no on the Outtech show. Never been to their shindig but I do like Akins music. He is from South Georgia. Funny you mention the Blob. I was just goin back and forth with them the last day or so. They are about two hours from me.


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL well maybe tour the Corvette plant.....lol..I just live about 30 minutes North of BG..Well will you be there Wednesday night? You can get tickets for free I believe!! Are you going as a vendor or dealer?


----------



## Ghost 133

bcbow1971 said:


> LOL well maybe tour the Corvette plant.....lol..I just live about 30 minutes North of BG..Well will you be there Wednesday night? You can get tickets for free I believe!! Are you going as a vendor or dealer?


Actually both. I will be in the New Breed Archery booth for two days and with a shop as a buyer one day. Yes I will be there Wednesday. We will be setting up the booth Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I will will PM you the info once my friend gets back with me on the ticket info......a great free concert and a great time mingeling with some of the biggest names in the business like T-Bone, Michael, Lee and Tiff and so on!!!............Maybe we can be helping J at the Vendetta Booth in 2012!!! I will be helping U-Slide, Athens and Victory!!!


----------



## Ghost 133

bcbow Look me up in the New Breed booth. It want be hard to find me. Some people call me Santa Clause. I went to the BPS in Clarkesville several times last year. I was working in Louisville for bout 5 weeks before I got sent to Lexington and Danville. No tellin how many cows I ate at the Texas Roadhouse on the other side of the parking lot.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah great steaks!!! Not bad for a Texas restaurant that started there......you know thats the original TX Roadhouse....lol


----------



## Ghost 133

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah great steaks!!! Not bad for a Texas restaurant that started there......you know thats the original TX Roadhouse....lol


Yep. They let me know every time I went. We got one close to home here and I kinda lived at the one in Lexington. It was only a ten minute walk from where I was staying.


----------



## bcbow1971

Bump it back up for a great Stabilizer!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

I wonder if TX Roadhouse is near the convention center?... Ribeye with cheese, onions and mushrooms with a loaded baked tater!....


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> The first Prototype Vendetta Series Bracelet!!!


I could sell a bunch of those here around Columbus... Just sayin....lol


----------



## jfuller17

Well guys I just got home. Thank god!! I was a crappy night and day. I got stuck on 75 in the mountains of GA on the way home. The alternator went out of truck and it died and in the process I was trying to get off the road and had a guy try to squeeze between me and the curb and hit the trailer. Was there in there in the cold for about 2 hours and finally had a guy come help me and we pulled it off the road and went to the part store to get a new alternator. At about 10:30 last night we finally got it jumped and fired back up. I went about 20 min up the road and went to bed. Been driving all day. Just got home. I am glad you guys held down the fort!!


----------



## bcbow1971

CardiacKid74 said:


> I wonder if TX Roadhouse is near the convention center?... Ribeye with cheese, onions and mushrooms with a loaded baked tater!....


Well I need to do my research on that and other places!!!! 



CardiacKid74 said:


> I could sell a bunch of those here around Columbus... Just sayin....lol


And you will in your new place if you want!!! 


jfuller17 said:


> Well guys I just got home. Thank god!! I was a crappy night and day. I got stuck on 75 in the mountains of GA on the way home. The alternator went out of truck and it died and in the process I was trying to get off the road and had a guy try to squeeze between me and the curb and hit the trailer. Was there in there in the cold for about 2 hours and finally had a guy come help me and we pulled it off the road and went to the part store to get a new alternator. At about 10:30 last night we finally got it jumped and fired back up. I went about 20 min up the road and went to bed. Been driving all day. Just got home. I am glad you guys held down the fort!!


Welcome back brother glad you made it home finally and safe.....even though sounds like a venture!!! Sending you a PM


----------



## Ghost 133

CardiacKid74 said:


> I wonder if TX Roadhouse is near the convention center?... Ribeye with cheese, onions and mushrooms with a loaded baked tater!....


No not within walking distance. I dont remember the exit but there is one about 7 miles from the convention center. Some of the Marriot motels that will be used are about a mile from it. Two years ago on Thursday nite it had a 1 1/2 hr wait. Purty popular place.


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> Well guys I just got home. Thank god!! I was a crappy night and day. I got stuck on 75 in the mountains of GA on the way home. The alternator went out of truck and it died and in the process I was trying to get off the road and had a guy try to squeeze between me and the curb and hit the trailer. Was there in there in the cold for about 2 hours and finally had a guy come help me and we pulled it off the road and went to the part store to get a new alternator. At about 10:30 last night we finally got it jumped and fired back up. I went about 20 min up the road and went to bed. Been driving all day. Just got home. I am glad you guys held down the fort!!


Too bad you didnt have my #. Could have probably been there to get you in about an hour or so..


----------



## bcbow1971

Ghost 133 said:


> No not within walking distance. I dont remember the exit but there is one about 7 miles from the convention center. Some of the Marriot motels that will be used are about a mile from it. Two years ago on Thursday nite it had a 1 1/2 hr wait. Purty popular place.


Sounds like you have all the places under control!!! Call ahead waiting os what I do here!!!!


----------



## Ghost 133

bcbow1971 said:


> Sounds like you have all the places under control!!! Call ahead waiting os what I do here!!!!


It is called controlled chaos. The call ahead is how we found out there was a long wait even with calling ahead. We found a purty good place about a five minute walk from the center. It was a resturaunt/brew house that had a beer called BUTTFACE. Dont think I need to explain that.


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> Too bad you didnt have my #. Could have probably been there to get you in about an hour or so..


Didnt even think about that!! It was the 318 exit I think. Man I felt lost. I didnt know anyone!


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Well guys I just got home. Thank god!! I was a crappy night and day. I got stuck on 75 in the mountains of GA on the way home. The alternator went out of truck and it died and in the process I was trying to get off the road and had a guy try to squeeze between me and the curb and hit the trailer. Was there in there in the cold for about 2 hours and finally had a guy come help me and we pulled it off the road and went to the part store to get a new alternator. At about 10:30 last night we finally got it jumped and fired back up. I went about 20 min up the road and went to bed. Been driving all day. Just got home. I am glad you guys held down the fort!!


Having to move stinks.... Moving when its not your stuff is even worse... Moving someone else and having break downs is flat out el'crapo... Glad your home safe!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Ghost 133 said:


> It is called controlled chaos. The call ahead is how we found out there was a long wait even with calling ahead. We found a purty good place about a five minute walk from the center. It was a resturaunt/brew house that had a beer called BUTTFACE. Dont think I need to explain that.


That sounds good.... Beer is always good lol


----------



## dkoutdoors

Ghost 133 said:


> Missing it aint really nuthin to cry over. It aint the show it used to be when it was the AMO show


I couldnt agree more! It used to be a rockin show! I will be there again this year I missed last year but have been going since 1999


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Having to move stinks.... Moving when its not your stuff is even worse... Moving someone else and having break downs is flat out el'crapo... Glad your home safe!


I agree!


----------



## jfuller17

Hey buddy whats going on Dennis? Hows it been?


----------



## dkoutdoors

jfuller17 said:


> Hey buddy whats going on Dennis? Hows it been?


Still flinging arrows, how ya been? I have sent you several txts thought you moved to Mars! lol Great looking stab you got, should sell well, you still at borkholders part time? Have you killed anything yet this year! Tons of questions I know, hope the family is doing well!


----------



## jfuller17

dkoutdoors said:


> Still flinging arrows, how ya been? I have sent you several txts thought you moved to Mars! lol Great looking stab you got, should sell well, you still at borkholders part time? Have you killed anything yet this year! Tons of questions I know, hope the family is doing well!


I am still on earth (barley) I havent been working much at Borkholders latley. Dustin has been in there working most of the time. I killed a turkey earlier, but thats it for me so far. Dont have many places to hunt. Been busy also with trying to get the stabilizer deal going. Thats always the hardest part.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Dustin who? is it mcevoy? I have one good place to hunt, I shot a 150" ten point opening day of gun with my bow and it made it across neighbors fence and he kept the deer and wouldnt let me get it, I wasnt happy at all. Im going saturday morning with bow, we are supposed to get 3-4" of snow starting friday night


----------



## asa1485

We drive good down in this part of the world don't we.:wink:

Glad you made it back safe and sound.


----------



## jfuller17

dkoutdoors said:


> Dustin who? is it mcevoy? I have one good place to hunt, I shot a 150" ten point opening day of gun with my bow and it made it across neighbors fence and he kept the deer and wouldnt let me get it, I wasnt happy at all. Im going saturday morning with bow, we are supposed to get 3-4" of snow starting friday night


No its Dustin Bussard. He is going to Purdue for school. That sucks about the Deer. I hate gun season. It turns on everyones @&* switch I think.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> We drive good down in this part of the world don't we.:wink:
> 
> Glad you made it back safe and sound.


Sure do Pete! I am glad I am home again for sure. All though when I left Tues night in Flordia it was 87 degrees that night. That wasent bad! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

For those people that have been asking if I plan on making any target bars.........yes I do in the future. I have a idea that will make my bars stiffer then anything ever was before.  Cant say what I am doing yet because I am still testing. I dont think this has even been done before. But it is not ready for the public yet. It might be a while as right now my focus is on the hunting/3-D bars. But in the future I will be making them for sure.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> For those people that have been asking if I plan on making any target bars.........yes I do in the future. I have a idea that will make my bars stiffer then anything ever was before.  Cant say what I am doing yet because I am still testing. I dont think this has even been done before. But it is not ready for the public yet. It might be a while as right now my focus is on the hunting/3-D bars. But in the future I will be making them for sure.


sounds cool... cant wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> For those people that have been asking if I plan on making any target bars.........yes I do in the future. I have a idea that will make my bars stiffer then anything ever was before.  Cant say what I am doing yet because I am still testing. I dont think this has even been done before. But it is not ready for the public yet. It might be a while as right now my focus is on the hunting/3-D bars. But in the future I will be making them for sure.


Yup and can't to be sling arrows at some 3D again!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

I am so ready for some 3-D!!! I love that stuff!


----------



## asa1485

Starts Jan 1 around me


----------



## millerarchery

I think Vendetta + GT500 = some 3-D wins


----------



## jfuller17

millerarchery said:


> I think Vendetta + GT500 = some 3-D wins


I like the sound of that!


----------



## bcbow1971

I won't have my new target bow till around the end of February.


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> I won't have my new target bow till around the end of February.


I will have to come down to KY for a few shoots.... You need to head up here to the Hocking Hills for a few..


----------



## bcbow1971

For sure !!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> I won't have my new target bow till around the end of February.


Yeah thats about when I expect my K&K to be here Brian. We all need to get together and do some shooting.


----------



## CardiacKid74

So with that posh govt job you get what... 3 months vacation?...lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah thats about when I expect my K&K to be here Brian. We all need to get together and do some shooting.


Has Kevin released photos of them yet?


----------



## jfuller17

He just released cam pics and some real speeds.


----------



## CardiacKid74

I will have to check them out


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah speeds are sweet on the new bow!!


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah thats about when I expect my K&K to be here Brian. We all need to get together and do some shooting.


I blew the dust off the Triumph yesterday... I am ready to get rollin....


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> I blew the dust off the Triumph yesterday... I am ready to get rollin....


Sweet man!!


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys it looks like the standard set-up is going to cost right around 90.00 bucks. I think we are going to be safe that number.


----------



## asa1485

Not so bad. That stiff carbon is not cheap.


----------



## Madlaz

Jason are these rods goimg to be the same rods you used on your other stabs wich where super great


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Jason are these rods goimg to be the same rods you used on your other stabs wich where super great


No they are not. They are better. They are the polished hi-mod tubing. They are way better looking and also even stiffer. If you want I can send you a small peiece to look at and you will see the difference


----------



## bcbow1971

Can't wait to see my target one!!!!


----------



## Hit-em

Jason,
When do you think you'll be ready to start to shipping ??


----------



## jfuller17

Hit-em said:


> Jason,
> When do you think you'll be ready to start to shipping ??


I am still shooting for the end of December......maybe first of Jan.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> I am still shooting for the end of December......maybe first of Jan.


Maybe Santa will deliver it to me!!!


----------



## Hit-em

bcbow1971 said:


> Maybe Santa will deliver it to me!!!


That's what I was hoping !!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Well you just never know what Santa will do............a lot depends on how good you have been. LOL


----------



## asa1485

It's AT. We all been naughty!!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> It's AT. We all been naughty!!


Very true!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning bump


----------



## jfuller17

Let it snow!!! Its been snowing all day. I like it!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Send some my way!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Send some my way!!!!


You can have some. We have a good amount and its drifting now.


----------



## asa1485

Keep it your way.16 for a low. Dang Global Warming about to freeze me to death!!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Keep it your way.16 for a low. Dang Global Warming about to freeze me to death!!


Yeah the snow has stopped but its been in the teens at night and the twenties in the day. Love the snow, not a big fan of the cold.


----------



## asa1485

Bet the little one likes it though.


----------



## jfuller17

She is isnt sure off it sometimes. She is better this year about it though.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey what size wrist does Sara have will hook her up with a pink bracelet J if you want


----------



## jfuller17

I will find out Brian. Its pretty little but when she gets home I will measure. That would be sweet!


----------



## bcbow1971

Stocking stuffer.....


----------



## Mao

Christmas came early boys!!!

Dad and I went to check a camera today at our honey hole location. The land owner drove by and told us to hop in his truck. We talked for a few and then he told us that he bought the neighboring property that butts up to his land. It is 63 acres that is largely wooded, connects to a corn field, and has lots of nice draws and swampy creek bottoms! He said he would be happy to let us hunt it. I couldnt be more jacked right now!!! I already cant wait for spring to get out and chase turkeys over there and scout for deer...


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Christmas came early boys!!!
> 
> Dad and I went to check a camera today at our honey hole location. The land owner drove by and told us to hop in his truck. We talked for a few and then he told us that he bought the neighboring property that butts up to his land. It is 63 acres that is largely wooded, connects to a corn field, and has lots of nice draws and swampy creek bottoms! He said he would be happy to let us hunt it. I couldnt be more jacked right now!!! I already cant wait for spring to get out and chase turkeys over there and scout for deer...


Yeah baby!!! That is a whale of a deal! That is always a great thing to get hunting ground.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah baby!!! That is a whale of a deal! That is always a great thing to get hunting ground.


I am so pumped!!! I have always wanted to get on this property but could not.. My best buddy killed a 157 in. 3.5 year old 10 point near the edge of it last year..


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> I am so pumped!!! I have always wanted to get on this property but could not.. My best buddy killed a 157 in. 3.5 year old 10 point near the edge of it last year..


Thats what I am talkng about! That would make the Vendetta look pretty good next to something like that!


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Thats what I am talkng about! That would make the Vendetta look pretty good next to something like that!


That is the plan!!!


----------



## asa1485

Up up and away!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Jason...you going to be around the shop this weekend. will be back saturday. up for ya!


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning bump


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> Jason...you going to be around the shop this weekend. will be back saturday. up for ya!


I might swing in there. Sara is out of town for the day and I have the little one, but she dont mind the bow shop.


----------



## jfuller17

We just added a few staff guys to the website. More to come.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Website live?


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> We just added a few staff guys to the website. More to come.


Super sexy guys on there!!!
http://www.vendettaarchery.net/


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> Super sexy guys on there!!!
> http://www.vendettaarchery.net/


Thanks Brian

And MAO I would like info on the archery club you have.... I'm near Lancaster and have a 7 and 4 year old that shoots with me..


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Thanks Brian
> 
> And MAO I would like info on the archery club you have.... I'm near Lancaster and have a 7 and 4 year old that shoots with me..


I would like to add a link page to our website and link it to this as well. It looks like a blast to shoot there. Will be headed there next year for sure.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Super sexy guys on there!!!
> http://www.vendettaarchery.net/


I must have missed that part. Didnt see them LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> I must have missed that part. Didnt see them LOL


oh and what package.....I seemed to misplace it....LOL


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Thanks Brian
> 
> And MAO I would like info on the archery club you have.... I'm near Lancaster and have a 7 and 4 year old that shoots with me..


Here is the link to the club........ http://crookedrunarchery.pbworks.com


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> oh and what package.....I seemed to misplace it....LOL


Easy buddy....LOL


----------



## CardiacKid74

Hey Jason, from what Brain says we are having oil wrestling in our room.. I was so excited about this until I found out it will be between the guys for rights to a bed or the floor...lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Here is the link to the club........ http://crookedrunarchery.pbworks.com


Thanks for the link...Did you look at the photos from 2010? See the target where you miss and your arrow is in a pond? Or the one where you miss and there is cement blocks.... Nice mental game there knowing if you miss its goodbye arrow...lol


----------



## millerarchery

CardiacKid74 said:


> Thanks for the link...Did you look at the photos from 2010? See the target where you miss and your arrow is in a pond? Or the one where you miss and there is cement blocks.... Nice mental game there knowing if you miss its goodbye arrow...lol


I just looked at the 2010 photos, how far is the target by the oil well? good looking setup.


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Hey Jason, from what Brain says we are having oil wrestling in our room.. I was so excited about this until I found out it will be between the guys for rights to a bed or the floor...lol


I dont even know what to say..........


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Thanks for the link...Did you look at the photos from 2010? See the target where you miss and your arrow is in a pond? Or the one where you miss and there is cement blocks.... Nice mental game there knowing if you miss its goodbye arrow...lol


Yeah it looks like a blast!! Miller.......I am not sure how far that shot it.....we will have to wait till MAO responds. Looks fun though. How you been buddy?


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> i dont even know what to say..........



uhhhhhhh ok!! Lol


----------



## jfuller17

Pete I got nothing to do with that........how I got even mentioned in that scenerio I have no idea. LOL


----------



## Mao

CardiacKid74 said:


> Thanks Brian
> 
> And MAO I would like info on the archery club you have.... I'm near Lancaster and have a 7 and 4 year old that shoots with me..


Hey... Cool... Hope you guys can make it up... If you have any questions, let me know...


----------



## Mao

Dad and I didn't waste any time getting on the new property. He still has his buck tag and I want to take another doe or two, so we brushed in this blind this morning. We got it done in under an hour.


----------



## millerarchery

doesnt look like there is a blind in there, nice job


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> View attachment 951854
> 
> 
> Dad and I didn't waste any time getting on the new property. He still has his buck tag and I want to take another doe or two, so we brushed in this blind this morning. We got it done in under an hour.


Thats an amazing job on the blind!


----------



## jfuller17

Man thats sweet!!


----------



## Mao

millerarchery said:


> I just looked at the 2010 photos, how far is the target by the oil well? good looking setup.


that was for the long shot contest...85 ish if i remember right...


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Pete I got nothing to do with that........how I got even mentioned in that scenerio I have no idea. LOL


Suuuurrreeeee :zip: Maybe a little too much :darkbeer::darkbeer:

Hee Hee, what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


----------



## millerarchery

Jason, are you making any quick disconnects?


----------



## CardiacKid74

asa1485 said:


> Suuuurrreeeee :zip: Maybe a little too much :darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> Hee Hee, what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


Luckily we will be in Indy so we will share with everyone!....lol


----------



## asa1485

AAAHHHHH, I see. Reckon the vid will be on Youtube?


----------



## jfuller17

millerarchery said:


> Jason, are you making any quick disconnects?


Problably not for a while buddy. I would suggest one from coolhandluke on here or doinker makes a nice one. Would like to make one in the future though.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> AAAHHHHH, I see. Reckon the vid will be on Youtube?


Lets hope not! I dont know anyone that wants to see them oil wrestling!! That video would get banned and cause severe damage to ones eyes! LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Lets hope not! I dont know anyone that wants to see them oil wrestling!! That video would get banned and cause severe damage to ones eyes! LOL


True that!!!! LOL


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> I would like to add a link page to our website and link it to this as well. It looks like a blast to shoot there. Will be headed there next year for sure.


I would apprecaite that Jason. I already slapped the Vendetta logo on our page. I hope that is okay with you.


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> I would apprecaite that Jason. I already slapped the Vendetta logo on our page. I hope that is okay with you.


Yeah that is great.....I will get yours on the website as well.


----------



## jfuller17

Just thought I would share this long bar I built for a friend of mine.........just so everyone knows this is *NOT* my new long bars. I have a radical idea for that later. He just really needed a bar so I built one. I was able to make my inserts my special way and with the bar length being 29" I was able to get the total weight of bar and inserts witout weights to be under 4.5 oz total. I added Stainless steel weights to the end and also used 11/16" HI-MOD carbon fiber for the rod. It came out well, Just thought I would share.


----------



## jfuller17

Forgot this pic of end of weights.


----------



## millerarchery

looks pretty good, curious to see what your radical one will look like.


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks good J!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

millerarchery said:


> looks pretty good, curious to see what your radical one will look like.


If it works..........it will have NO tubes in the length of the rod. It will be........................well I cant say yet. LOL


----------



## asa1485

LOL Tease!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

can't wait to get that stab from you. I appreciate you doing that for me. See you soon.


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> can't wait to get that stab from you. I appreciate you doing that for me. See you soon.


No problem man. It should get you by for now at least.


----------



## CardiacKid74

So how much snow did everyone get? We may have got an inch from the supposed storm that was supposed to hit here...


----------



## jfuller17

We got maybe a little over 2". Lots of wind and drifting, but nothing like they said it would be.


----------



## millerarchery

about 4" with lots of wind, all schools are closed.


----------



## Mao

a couple inches here in central OH... enough to get me a day off school... getting ready to head out and check cams, set a cam, and video for my dad tonight..anyone know how to turn the sound off of a sony handycam? i havent played with it much but i gotta get it off before tonight... it makes a loud beep when i open it..


----------



## Mao

I just got back in from checking the cams. Got a pic of this guy. Dad and I are hoping he walks in tonight.


----------



## millerarchery

That will get you excited, hell look good on the wall.


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> View attachment 953376
> 
> 
> I just got back in from checking the cams. Got a pic of this guy. Dad and I are hoping he walks in tonight.


I would take him


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jfuller17 said:


> If it works..........it will have NO tubes in the length of the rod. It will be........................well I cant say yet. LOL


It will be very innovative. Looking forward to it!


----------



## jfuller17

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> It will be very innovative. Looking forward to it!


Hows it going Andy?


----------



## bcbow1971

Andy has been running like a chicken with his head cut off with all the staff renewals and 2011 staff!!!


----------



## inline6power

sorry i didnt want ot read all 9 pages lol. is 8 inches the only length you have or do you make longer and shorter versions? also, are you still accepting staff shooters?


----------



## bcbow1971

There will all types of lengths available,,,,,,custom lengths will be available I do believe!!!


----------



## inline6power

what about staff shooter apps. still taking them?


----------



## bcbow1971

inline6power said:


> what about staff shooter apps. still taking them?


PM Jason (Jfuller17) and ask him, I am not sure how many he has left.

Great guy and great company. I know he is starting slow and trust me he is a great guy with a great idea and he only make top notch products!!!


----------



## Mao

Brian - Got the bracelets in the mail today. Thanks! They look great!


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> sorry i didnt want ot read all 9 pages lol. is 8 inches the only length you have or do you make longer and shorter versions? also, are you still accepting staff shooters?


We will be making 4",6",8"and 12" standard but will also make any length that is asked. I know a lot of guys are using QDs and need a slightly shorter then 12" length because of that. So if thats the case then the customer can just ask for a certain length and we will do it!!


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Mao.....how did the hunt go tonight? Did you see that buck?


----------



## bcbow1971

Mao said:


> Brian - Got the bracelets in the mail today. Thanks! They look great!


Glad you like them.....post some pics here as well as my page!!!


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> We will be making 4",6",8"and 12" standard but will also make any length that is asked. I know a lot of guys are using QDs and need a slightly shorter then 12" length because of that. So if thats the case then the customer can just ask for a certain length and we will do it!!


thanks jason sent you a pm.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> thanks jason sent you a pm.


PM replied to buddy


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Hey Mao.....how did the hunt go tonight? Did you see that buck?


We had a really exciting hunt. We had deer on top of us from a little after four o'clock on. Just before dark, four does were in front of us feeding and they all suddenly looked behind us to our right then shot off. A minute or two later a spike strolled by and then shot off like the does. Then at last light we saw a big rack headed straight for us about 40 yards out. He had come out behind us then circled through the woods and then came out straight in front of us. I thought it was the buck in the picture, but dad thinks it was a different and bigger one. I am not sure. He proceeded to creep towards us as slowly as possible. He finally got to about 25 yards and all we could see was his silhoutte. It took him nearly 35-40 minutes to clear the area before we could slip out. The little buddy heater saved our lives tonight. It was freezing and blowing all evening. I am not able to go out tomorrow, but dad will be there right after work. Great night out!


----------



## jfuller17

Sounds awsome! I love it when you are seeing deer. Always a good time even if you dont get anything. At least you guys are smart enough to not shoot after dark. I hate hearing of guys shooting because they think they see enough to try and then lose a deer. That tells me you guys are respectable hunters. Way to go and keep us posted on how your dad does tomarrow. I am going to head out with my bow Wed. morning. It will be cold, but I need to get out and go.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jfuller17 said:


> Hows it going Andy?


Pretty Good and as Brian said I am running around like a headless chicken. LOL!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Back from wrestling practice... At king of the mat my 4 year old won his weight class and the two above him.. Think if he sticks with it I may have a good wrestler on my hands! Com'on free college..lol


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Back from wrestling practice... At king of the mat my 4 year old won his weight class and the two above him.. Think if he sticks with it I may have a good wrestler on my hands! Com'on free college..lol


Congrats man!!!


----------



## Mao

Well the buck no showed us last. Were going to try a different blind tonight...


----------



## inline6power

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Pretty Good and as Brian said I am running around like a headless chicken. LOL!


andy whats up bud lol you seem WAY busy this last 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Mao

We are going to sit in "Swamp Thing" for the first time tonight...Might try and shoot a doe unless we have pics of a good buck... If so, I will be videoing..


----------



## jfuller17

That thing is cool man!! I love it!


----------



## asa1485

Alright!! Fun Police. Pull it over.

View attachment 955071


You guys are staring to have too much fun:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Alright!! Fun Police. Pull it over.
> 
> View attachment 955071
> 
> 
> You guys are staring to have too much fun:wink:


Come on Pete don't be a hater.....lol.......we can have all the fun we want!!!!..............BTW we still love u Pete!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks for the love, just no oil!!. Glad to see things are going great.


----------



## Mao

Well we sat in Swamp Thing tonight. Did not see a deer. I am not sure what is going on because the camera showed deer piled in there the last 3 days from 3:30 on. We even had one picture of 13 does and a lil spike in one picture.... We also got pics of this odd racked 8 point. Judging from his neck after the rut, I'd say he is 3.5 years old or older...What do you guys think?


----------



## jfuller17

I would say you are close on age. Man that is a cool look out of that blind. Cool deer also.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Alright!! Fun Police. Pull it over.
> 
> View attachment 955071
> 
> 
> You guys are staring to have too much fun:wink:


There always has to be at least one guy that is whinning about having fun in the group! PETE!! J/K man. Brians right we love you still.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Jay. Glad to see things going well.


Love that blind shot also.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys.... I wasent going to build any long bars yet, but the demand is HIGH!! Anyway I think we are going to go ahead and be offering these bars for sale. They are just over 3/4" of a inch in diameter and will be made of High quality Hi-Mod carbon fiber and have the newly designed inserts in them. They will be coming with steel weights. You will get a 3oz double stack weight and also a 1.5oz single stack weight standard. The bars will come will a bowjacks on them to help take the "sting" out of them. These bars are just as good as some of the other high priced bars and super light also. The 30" bar with no weights on it weighs just 4.45oz!! Very light and it really makes the weight at the end work great. I am thinking these will sell for roughly 129.99. I still have the "special" bar or non-bar in the works but it will be a while before that is ready. These will also be ready the first of the year. The inserts and weights on the bars will be in black as well.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Thanks Jay. Glad to see things going well.
> 
> 
> Love that blind shot also.


Thanks Pete, it is going pretty good. Seems all of the sudden we have been getting a ton of interest! Which is very good news!


----------



## jfuller17

Also everybody welcome Adam Ross (inline6power) to the team. I talked to him today on the phone and he is a super guy that will be a great addition to our team!!


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Ok guys.... I wasent going to build any long bars yet, but the demand is HIGH!! Anyway I think we are going to go ahead and be offering these bars for sale. They are just over 3/4" of a inch in diameter and will be made of High quality Hi-Mod carbon fiber and have the newly designed inserts in them. They will be coming with steel weights. You will get a 3oz double stack weight and also a 1.5oz single stack weight standard. The bars will come will a bowjacks on them to help take the "sting" out of them. These bars are just as good as some of the other high priced bars and super light also. The 30" bar with no weights on it weighs just 4.45oz!! Very light and it really makes the weight at the end work great. I am thinking these will sell for roughly 129.99. I still have the "special" bar or non-bar in the works but it will be a while before that is ready. These will also be ready the first of the year. The inserts and weights on the bars will be in black as well.


Sweet!!!! Can't wait to get one on my Triumph!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks Pete, it is going pretty good. Seems all of the sudden we have been getting a ton of interest! Which is very good news!


Yeah thank Brian and I... I knew the oil wrestling was a great idea!


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Yeah thank Brian and I... I knew the oil wrestling was a great idea!


Holy cow!!! I didnt know that would be such a big deal. My bad for doubting you guys!!! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Sweet!!!! Can't wait to get one on my Triumph!!!


That will look good on that baby!


----------



## asa1485

OK. Got to do it now. Oil wrestling in progress!!

View attachment 955166



Give up your ID

View attachment 955167



Calling for backup on this one!!

View attachment 955166
View attachment 955166


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> holy cow!!! I didnt know that would be such a big deal. My bad for doubting you guys!!! Lol


haha


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> OK. Got to do it now. Oil wrestling in progress!!
> 
> View attachment 955166
> 
> 
> 
> Give up your ID
> 
> View attachment 955167
> 
> 
> 
> Calling for backup on this one!!
> 
> View attachment 955166
> View attachment 955166


Thats funny right there Pete!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks. Some things just better off , well, just kept quiet. HA HA


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Thanks. Some things just better off , well, just kept quiet. HA HA


VERY true!! LOL


----------



## CardiacKid74

Big babys...


----------



## asa1485

LOL. Not me.


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Big babys...


Yeah usually starts with the "doinker guy" of the group. LOL


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah usually starts with the "doinker guy" of the group. LOL


Hey!!:wink::wink:


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Hey!!:wink::wink:


LOL You know I had to!!!!!:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Pete what happened you dropped this


----------



## asa1485

Photo IDs only Brian

View attachment 955343


----------



## bcbow1971

Yup thats mone!!!!


----------



## Robin Hall

Ok Ok ......Pete is right........you ladies are having wayyyyy to much fun here


----------



## Robin Hall

MAO..... I love your man cave. Had a blind like this I made when I was younger, only sad thing is not many deer in SoCal but I harvested some killer Trophy Ground Squirrels!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> Ok Ok ......Pete is right........you ladies are having wayyyyy to much fun here


LOL!! Told ya so. Nanner nanner


----------



## jfuller17

Robin Hall said:


> Ok Ok ......Pete is right........you ladies are having wayyyyy to much fun here


No such thing Eric!!! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Robin Hall said:


> MAO..... I love your man cave. Had a blind like this I made when I was younger, only sad thing is not many deer in SoCal but I harvested some killer Trophy Ground Squirrels!!!!


We have some of them squirrels here in Indiana as well..........to many of them!!! Them things irritate me to the core! I actually had one run up my leg ths fall while in the stand. Scared the crap out of me. It did show me that the ASAT camo must work. LOL


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jfuller17 said:


> Also everybody welcome Adam Ross (inline6power) to the team. I talked to him today on the phone and he is a super guy that will be a great addition to our team!!


Congrats Adam! J and his wife are great people to work with.


----------



## inline6power

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Congrats Adam! J and his wife are great people to work with.


thanks Andy. I think we talked on the phone more than you and I lol. SUPER NICE guy and look forward to creating a great friendship as i think i have with you so far lol.


----------



## Mao

Welcome to the team Adam!!!


----------



## inline6power

Mao said:


> Welcome to the team Adam!!!


thanks a bunch Mao, i am glad to be part of the team and with a bunch of super nice folks.


----------



## bcbow1971

Welcome to the team brother!!!


----------



## inline6power

bcbow1971 said:


> Welcome to the team brother!!!


thank you sir. looking forward to it. like i said, not only a great product but great people backing it to. you cant go wrong. win win situation.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks for all the good words! We really try to be down to earth fun loving people in this staff. You will fit just fine here.


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks for all the good words! We really try to be down to earth fun loving people in this staff. You will fit just fine here.


lol thanks jason, i already felt all the family like support after speaking with you on the phone. glad to be here.


----------



## Madlaz

Jason are you going to ship the lucky ducks with your stabs ?????


----------



## millerarchery

OK, what is the lucky duck? and jason, when do you expect your K&K?


----------



## bcbow1971

millerarchery said:


> OK, what is the lucky duck? and jason, when do you expect your K&K?


Jason had a little lucky duck in his sight last year and I had one but when I sold my sight it broke and he says I will get mine replaced...lol.....here is mine on my Hogg It....I was lucky!!!!

BTW thanks for the card Jason and Sara


----------



## jfuller17

millerarchery said:


> OK, what is the lucky duck? and jason, when do you expect your K&K?


Brians exactly right. The duck started as a joke, but I started shooting better with it so it stayed. It became the "lucky duck" Brian I havent forgot about you buddy I have about 6 ducks left. I will get one headed your way. As far as the K&K......I hope end of Jan or first of Feb. I talked to Kevin ALOT and he is doing everything he can to get them out ASAP.


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Jason are you going to ship the lucky ducks with your stabs ?????


LOL Dont know. LOL


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Brians exactly right. The duck started as a joke, but I started shooting better with it so it stayed. It became the "lucky duck" Brian I havent forgot about you buddy I have about 6 ducks left. I will get one headed your way. As far as the K&K......I hope end of Jan or first of Feb. I talked to Kevin ALOT and he is doing everything he can to get them out ASAP.


Still got mine!!


----------



## ddworkm

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks for all the good words! We really try to be down to earth fun loving people in this staff. You will fit just fine here.


Anyone needs to know the truth about Jfuller17 just give me a call!! Known him a little while but long enough to know some good stuff


----------



## millerarchery

Madlaz said:


> Jason are you going to ship the lucky ducks with your stabs ?????


that would be a cool tradition to start, every Vendetta comes with a duck, quack quack


----------



## CardiacKid74

I like the duck.... duck duck bo buck banana fana fo fu...oh...oops........... I like the duck....


----------



## CardiacKid74

Merry Christmas


----------



## CardiacKid74

Merry Christmas


----------



## jfuller17

Speaking of Santa pics.....this is my girls this year. Paige just loved santa. LOL


----------



## jfuller17

millerarchery said:


> that would be a cool tradition to start, every Vendetta comes with a duck, quack quack


You never know might be something different for sure. LOL


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Speaking of Santa pics.....this is my girls this year. Paige just loved santa. LOL


Thats so funny. My wife loves perfect pictures and I like them natural as is... I found those online...


----------



## ddworkm

jfuller17 said:


> Speaking of Santa pics.....this is my girls this year. Paige just loved santa. LOL


That is a great pic!! You did better than I did i can't even get Brylie near Santa!!


----------



## jfuller17

ddworkm said:


> That is a great pic!! You did better than I did i can't even get Brylie near Santa!!


Thats funny man, Paige was that way till this year and she got there but that was the end of it.


----------



## ddworkm

jfuller17 said:


> Thats funny man, Paige was that way till this year and she got there but that was the end of it.


i simply cannot stop laughing at that pic!!! Get that bow back yet?


----------



## jfuller17

ddworkm said:


> i simply cannot stop laughing at that pic!!! Get that bow back yet?


No I wish......I am going through serious with draws. Its starting to make me get a bad mood. I havent gone this long without a bow for .........well never!


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys here is another unique thing that we at Vendetta are going to be doing. We are going to have a chart on the website that will show the balance point of every freestyle stabilizer that we sell. What this will show is how different lengths actually effect the center of balance and percentage of end weight that each bar has. It might help in deciding what bar to use. For example.....I ran these two bars this morning and this is what it looks like. 

29" bar with 4.5 oz of weight balanced at 21.625" from the end that bolts to the riser. That leaves approx. 74.5 % front weight.
26" bar with 4.5oz of weight balanced at 19.625" from the end that bolts to the riser. That leaves approx. 75.4 % front weight. 

The interesting thing to me is even though the bars are 3" different in length they act like they are only 2" by where they balance. I will post later on how the % changes when taking away weight from the end. Each one of the long bars will be tested and posted on website. The bar will also come with this information and will also have the % for the standard options of weight that the bar comes with. 1.5oz, 3.0 oz, and also 4.5oz. We think this is another way for us to show you we care and we are precise in what we do. I don't think that any other stabilizer company has a "dyno" sheet with there stabilizers. We want this info given to the customers.


----------



## jfuller17

I just ran the numbers on a 29" bar. This is what the customer will recieve as a sheet with the stabilizer when he receives the bar........

"29" bar with 4.5oz balances at 21.625" from riser point of bow = 74.5% front weight
29" bar with 3.0oz balances at 19.625" from riser point of bow = 67.6% front weight
29" bar with 1.5oz balances at 17.250" from riser point of bow= 59.4% front weight"


----------



## jfuller17

This will just allow a better kept record of what nose weight you like and what combo of bar length and weight it takes to suit you. I know its a small thing and may not mean much to some, but I like to play around and know this stuff so why not pass the info to the guy that is buying the stabilizer.


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks great Jason!!!! Great info and great knowledge!!!!


----------



## inline6power

great info jason. dont think there are many people that go threw the lenghts you do to provide customers with the service you do. thanks a million bud.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys. I just love to play around and learn this stuff. Just figure I will pass it on.


----------



## bcbow1971

You the man!!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Hey Brian do we have an idea of who is going to split the room with us? Full-house each night? Also what time will you be at the hotel for check-in? Will I be able to park at the hotel hopefully???


----------



## Mao

Good deal Jason... If you have that info. might as well pass it along to those that might be interested


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Good deal Jason... If you have that info. might as well pass it along to those that might be interested


Thats what I was thinking also.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Great talking with you Jason, You're a class act. :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

ParadigmArchery said:


> Great talking with you Jason, You're a class act. :thumbs_up


X2 on class act!!!


----------



## jfuller17

ParadigmArchery said:


> Great talking with you Jason, You're a class act. :thumbs_up


Same goes for you Joe. Anytime you want to talk again buddy......I am right here. Enjoyed it!


----------



## asa1485

:hug:


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> x2 on class act!!!


x3!!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> x3!!


Thanks guys. That means a lot to us.


----------



## jfuller17

Hi all


----------



## asa1485

Everyone ready for Christmas?


----------



## jfuller17

Just finished up all shopping about a hour ago


----------



## millerarchery

jfuller17 said:


> Just finished up all shopping about a hour ago


you are a lucky duck, im not finshied yet.


----------



## jfuller17

millerarchery said:


> you are a lucky duck, im not finshied yet.


I am not a shopper! Glad its done!!


----------



## asa1485

Me either. Got one more to get for the wife. Clueless as to what it will be.


----------



## Mao

One of my best buddies killed his best buck yet yesterday... Story later...


----------



## jfuller17

Sweet man! Congrats to him!


----------



## Mao

My buddy Ryan shot this buck at 60 yards with a shotgun yesterday morning. It was our two day extra gun season weekend. He came out in front of him with three does and dropped him. It is his second buck ever and a lot bigger than his first. I was really happy for him.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> One of my best buddies killed his best buck yet yesterday... Story later...
> 
> View attachment 957662


Looks like he is missing some of that deer....


----------



## Mao

CardiacKid74 said:


> Looks like he is missing some of that deer....


Haha.. Yeah... I didnt have my camera yesterday. Had to get a couple after he was caped out today..


----------



## jfuller17

All pms have answered. Thanks again.


----------



## bcbow1971

Wife just got out of surgery and all went as planned and Dr says he did great. We will be here overnight at least and they found what he believes was causing her pain. Thanks for all the prayers and support. She greatly appreciates it. Thank you all and Tammy thanks you all as well.....
Brian


----------



## jfuller17

Great to hear! Let us know if you need anything


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Great to hear! Let us know if you need anything


Well all is looking good and should be home tomorrow.


----------



## inline6power

since everyone is in a good mood this morning, here is a good joke to help with the monday work pain lol. 

This should bring a tear to your eye..


Even hunters have big hearts........

A hunter and his friend were sitting in a tall tower stand
near Highway 7 early one cold December morning. Suddenly, 
a huge buck walked out over the corn they had spread in the 
low shrubs. The buck was magnificent, a once in a lifetime 
animal. His rack was huge. The hunter's hand shook as his 
mind was already counting the Boone and Crockett points.

Moving quickly, the hunter carefully aimed the Leopold scope 
on his .300 Win Mag at the unsuspecting buck. 

As he was about to squeeze the trigger on this deer of a lifetime, 
his friend alerted him to a funeral procession passing slowly down 
Highway 7. 

The hunter pulled away from the gunstock, set the rifle down, 
took off his hat, bowed his head and then closed his eyes in 
prayer. 

His friend was stunned, "Wow, that is the most 
thoughtful and touching thing I have ever seen you do. You 
actually let that trophy deer go to pay respects to a passing 
funeral procession. You are indeed the kindest man I have 
ever known, and I feel lucky to call you a friend."

The hunter shrugged. "Yeah, well, we were married for 37 years."


----------



## jfuller17

LOL that is funny!!!


----------



## Mao

Well I am now officially ready for Christmas... I stopped in after school and got my two year old daughter her first bow tonight. It is pink and is for ages 3+ but I think she can handle it...


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Well I am now officially ready for Christmas... I stopped in after school and got my two year old daughter her first bow tonight. It is pink and is for ages 3+ but I think she can handle it...


Awsome!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> Well I am now officially ready for Christmas... I stopped in after school and got my two year old daughter her first bow tonight. It is pink and is for ages 3+ but I think she can handle it...


Shooting with my 7 yo daughter is better than anything I have ever done with my bow... Here is her bow Santa brought her last Christmas..


----------



## jfuller17

I bet that is fun man.


----------



## Mao

CardiacKid74 said:


> Shooting with my 7 yo daughter is better than anything I have ever done with my bow... Here is her bow Santa brought her last Christmas..


Wow... I thought my daughters bow was sweet... That is awesome.!!! I am sure in a few years I will be deckin one out like that too...


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> Wow... I thought my daughters bow was sweet... That is awesome.!!! I am sure in a few years I will be deckin one out like that too...


We can get her hooked up with some girly strings, cables and wraps for her... Did you notice the flowers and butterflies with her name in a barbie font... She was so excited.... This year Santa is bringing my 4 yo son a Mini Genesis... I'm sure we will do some shooting at your place if you'll have us...


----------



## jfuller17

That is truly cool! Man I am ready for some 3-d.


----------



## Mao

CardiacKid74 said:


> We can get her hooked up with some girly strings, cables and wraps for her... Did you notice the flowers and butterflies with her name in a barbie font... She was so excited.... This year Santa is bringing my 4 yo son a Mini Genesis... I'm sure we will do some shooting at your place if you'll have us...


I did notice that.... Now that is a custom set up.... We look forward to having you guys up...


----------



## asa1485

Quiet...................................................................Real quiet. LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to let everyone know we got most of the aluminium parts today. We will have the rest of them on the 28th. Providing they are right when they get here, then we will have them type 3 anodized and be ready the second week of january. We will have both long bars and hunting bars


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know we got most of the aluminium parts today. We will have the rest of them on the 28th. Providing they are right when they get here, then we will have them type 3 anodized and be ready the second week of january. We will have both long bars and hunting bars


Goog call going with Hard Anodizing! Why it isnt used across the board in the archery industry is beyond me... With type III hard anodizing your aluminum parts will be a high rockwell! Harder than steel.


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Goog call going with Hard Anodizing! Why it isnt used across the board in the archery industry is beyond me... With type III hard anodizing your aluminum parts will be a high rockwell! Harder than steel.


Yes sir!


----------



## bcbow1971

Can't wait brother....is there any options like the different color anodizing like you tested in the past for future orders?


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Can't wait brother....is there any options like the different color anodizing like you tested in the past for future orders?


Maybe in the future.....right now all parts will be black. I am trying to work that out with the guy to get a decent price. Its just hard to run a couple at a different color and keep price down. I need the staff guys to be thinking of what length they are going to want. Please keep in mind if you are using a QD I will need to know the length of that to get excatly what you want.


----------



## Mao

Well I shot a nice doe tonight from the Swamp Thing blind... It was the shortest sit in my life... I decided out of the blue on my way home from school that a quick hunt might be a good start to Christmas Break... It turned out to be a 5 minute sit in the blind until three does came in. The biggest strolled right in and was slightly quartering away at about 18 yards ..I put a good shot on her and she still managed to make us track her over 150 yards..Having sold my hunting bow, I put the hammer down with the Triumph and target sight... with no stabilizer... As long as I can get my Vendetta before February.. I plan to smack another but on video this time...I will play camera man until then for my dad..


----------



## asa1485

Congrats on the doe.







Here is something for you guys to try. Dang last level is a pain!! http://www.miniclip.com/games/winter-bow-master/en/


----------



## jfuller17

That's awsome! You will have it by february for sure!


----------



## bcbow1971

Mao said:


> Well I shot a nice doe tonight from the Swamp Thing blind... It was the shortest sit in my life... I decided out of the blue on my way home from school that a quick hunt might be a good start to Christmas Break... It turned out to be a 5 minute sit in the blind until three does came in. The biggest strolled right in and was slightly quartering away at about 18 yards ..I put a good shot on her and she still managed to make us track her over 150 yards..Having sold my hunting bow, I put the hammer down with the Triumph and target sight... with no stabilizer... As long as I can get my Vendetta before February.. I plan to smack another but on video this time...I will play camera man until then for my dad..


Congrats!!! Yeah my buck came in on me within 15 minutes this year!!! Love those hunts almost catches you off gaurd....didnt even have a chance to get my camera on....lol


----------



## asa1485

Ho Ho Ho!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Here are the finished "kicker" bars. Thought I would share.  Also this is how the serial numbers will be put on. These parts will also be black. But will still be able to see serial number.


----------



## jfuller17

And last but not least for tonight!................


----------



## ARCHERAF

jfuller17 said:


> And last but not least for tonight!................


Wishing you a Happy Holiday too. and prosperous New Year to you and your family.

:cocktail:


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a pic I took yesterday at local shop. They are 3 bows all with Vendetta long bars.:teeth: I am thinking of calling the new long bar "the grudge". What do you guys think? These bars work awsome!! I am VERY happy with how they are working. All the guys that have tried one of the protos.....ended up buying one.
Pic is kinda crappy. I took with my new droid phone and I dont know how to use it very well yet.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a pic I took yesterday at local shop. They are 3 bows all with Vendetta long bars.:teeth: I am thinking of calling the new long bar "the grudge". What do you guys think? These bars work awsome!! I am VERY happy with how they are working. All the guys that have tried one of the protos.....ended up buying one.


Perfect NAME!!!!!!!`


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Perfect NAME!!!!!!!`


Thats what I am thinking........kinda goes with our theme here.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Thats what I am thinking........kinda goes with our theme here.


Yes it does.....wonder how many people will make the connection....lol......also need a Lucky Duck Edition!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Yes it does.....wonder how many people will make the connection....lol......also need a Lucky Duck Edition!!!


I think more have then we know! Lol


----------



## Mao

Jason - The long bars look great!!! 

Merry Christmas Vendetta!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a pic I took yesterday at local shop. They are 3 bows all with Vendetta long bars.:teeth: I am thinking of calling the new long bar "the grudge". What do you guys think? These bars work awesome!! I am VERY happy with how they are working.


Those long bars look good. I think I am needing one.


----------



## jfuller17

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Those long bars look good. I think I am needing one.


Let me know buddy!


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Those long bars look good. I think I am needing one.


Maybe seeing one of those on the SCAA circuit??


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> And last but not least for tonight!................


Hope you and the family have some wonderful holidays as well.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Merry Christmas to the Vendetta Family!


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Merry Christmas to the Vendetta Family!


Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you all as well......from ky and a white Christmas.


----------



## jfuller17

Merry christmas to all you guys!


----------



## asa1485

Dang. Been snowing here since 1am!! Whoooppeeee!!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Dang. Been snowing here since 1am!! Whoooppeeee!!


Wish we got some snow here.


----------



## bcbow1971

We got about 6" since Friday night. White Christmas


----------



## jfuller17

Morning guys! Its monday, time to get in the shop and get to work!! I hope to have some new pics to show you by the end of the week.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Morning guys! Its monday, time to get in the shop and get to work!! I hope to have some new pics to show you by the end of the week.


Yeah get to work!!!! LOL


----------



## asa1485

Well, season almost over. Out making sure things flying good. Going to try to hit the woods a day or tow before season is over. Just thought I would share a little. Here I am (hope your computer does not lock up) letting a few fly at 45 yards with 3 blade 100 grain Muzzies on the tips. I think they are flying pretty good. How 'bout you guys? Shooting from my target lane into the woods where I have my deer target. And yes, I hunt with a handheld. Got the hunting jacket on so I can make sure nothing catches.

View attachment 962465
View attachment 962466


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> We got about 6" since Friday night. White Christmas


Started here about 1:30 am day after Christmas.

View attachment 962467
View attachment 962468



The cat enjoyed it though

View attachment 962469


----------



## jfuller17

Perfect form! !! Looks good buddy!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Perfect form! !! Looks good buddy!


Thanks. Right after the mugshot, I switched over to the Muzzies. Wifey took the photo and said I need to put it on so people can put a face with the craziness.


----------



## jfuller17

Wish we would have gotten some of that Pete.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Thanks. Right after the mugshot, I switched over to the Muzzies. Wifey took the photo and said I need to put it on so people can put a face with the craziness.


Well the craziness is explained now. Lol


----------



## asa1485

It was nice. I got to go out to the feeder and man, tracking was easy. Found a bedding area and staging area.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Well the craziness is explained now. Lol


HAH!! If only you knew. LOL


----------



## IrkedCitizen

These are intriguing.


----------



## dbuzz40

hey guys just wanted to fill you in on the new long bars. I've had one for about 2 weeks now (as i was the r&d guy for the bar) and just lately have had time to shoot it. Keep in mind, at this time, I was also experimenting with a side bar (which I decided I don't like). Anyway...at first I was having trouble holding because of up and down movement. Took the side bar off and it was money. I love the bar. It is simple and very "classy" looking. I have fine tuned it just a little bit and now only have 3.5 ounces on the end of the bar. I like that I don't have to run so much weight out front because Jason has made the bar so light with great foc. It's a great product that Jason has made and a great start for Vendetta Archery!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

OK so I have now placed my order and there will be Vendetta Stabilizers on the K45 range at the ASA Pro/Ams. Thanks J for all the help!


----------



## jfuller17

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> OK so I have now placed my order and there will be Vendetta Stabilizers on the K45 range at the ASA Pro/Ams. Thanks J for all the help!


No problem Andy. Glad to have you shooting our bars buddy!!


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> OK so I have now placed my order and there will be Vendetta Stabilizers on the K45 range at the ASA Pro/Ams. Thanks J for all the help!


 Maybe he will hand carry it to the ATA for ya!!!


jfuller17 said:


> No problem Andy. Glad to have you shooting our bars buddy!!


 Me too.......One Week till I am getting ready for ATA!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Brian I would do that for andy! I will be bringing some goodies for you as well.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sounds good brother....I am bringing some of my own goodies and business cards as well to hand out!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Sounds good brother....I am bringing some of my own goodies and business cards as well to hand out!!!


Sweet man! I cant wait for the show. I love to see whats out there.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jfuller17 said:


> Brian I would do that for andy! I will be bringing some goodies for you as well.


The only problem with that is I am not checking luggage on the plane. I will just have carry ons so I won't be able to get it home. I will be able to get small stuff but nothing like a 24 inch Stabilizer.


----------



## CardiacKid74

1 week till ATA!!!

Jason will you be there on Wednesday? Want to goto the innovations show and concert?


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> The only problem with that is I am not checking luggage on the plane. I will just have carry ons so I won't be able to get it home. I will be able to get small stuff but nothing like a 24 inch Stabilizer.


Sure shove it down your jeans and see if they pick it up on the scanner!!.....lol.....You can carry it , just place it in a box.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Sure shove it down your jeans and see if they pick it up on the scanner!!.....lol.....You can carry it , just place it in a box.


Thats funny right there!!


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> 1 week till ATA!!!
> 
> Jason will you be there on Wednesday? Want to goto the innovations show and concert?


I should be there for the hot show on Tues. with Loren. I am with him most of the time because he let me go with his shop. So I will have to see what his plans are. I bet we go anyway. We went to the concert last year also and I do love innovations!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

If you need a pass let me know... Craig morgan was an awesome show last year.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> I should be there for the hot show on Tues. with Loren. I am with him most of the time because he let me go with his shop. So I will have to see what his plans are. I bet we go anyway. We went to the concert last year also and I do love innovations!!


It is Wednseday night.....yeah come on!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Brian can you find out if our room-mates will go and let me know how many passes we need...


----------



## bcbow1971

Will do


----------



## inline6power

jason, hope you and the fam have a happy new year. i will be off the computer till tuesday. everyone be safe and talk to you guys in 2011


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> jason, hope you and the fam have a happy new year. i will be off the computer till tuesday. everyone be safe and talk to you guys in 2011


You to buddy! Talk to you soon man. Have a good one.


----------



## jfuller17

Also we will be ready to ship next week. All is good guys!


----------



## Mao

I just got in from a great evening. My dad finally connected on a buck. He has had rough couple years and I am so happy to see him end up getting a good buck. He definately put the time in. I was fortunate enough to be with him and capture everything on video. It was awesome! He made a great 20 yard shot on this buck after I believe he had us pegged and was ready to bolt. He left quite a blood trail and it wasn't much of a tracking job. He was pretty wide having a 19 in. spread. He also had two eye guards that were around an inch long making him an 11 pointer. What a great hunt!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome man!!!! Tell him congrats!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Mao said:


> View attachment 963979
> View attachment 963977
> 
> 
> I just got in from a great evening. My dad finally connected on a buck. He has had rough couple years and I am so happy to see him end up getting a good buck. He definately put the time in. I was fortunate enough to be with him and capture everything on video. It was awesome! He made a great 20 yard shot on this buck after I believe he had us pegged and was ready to bolt. He left quite a blood trail and it wasn't much of a tracking job. He was pretty wide having a 19 in. spread. He also had two eye guards that were around an inch long making him an 11 pointer. What a great hunt!!!!


That is awesome!! I really wish I could still hunt with my dad!! I lost him a few year ago and I realize just how important times like you both spent together truly are!! God bless you both and good hunting!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Good looking buck tell him congrats!!!

Jason don't forget to bring me my new Lucky Duck!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Good looking buck tell him congrats!!!
> 
> Jason don't forget to bring me my new Lucky Duck!!!!


Will do brian


----------



## bcbow1971

Quack Quack!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Been in shop all day. We are getting VERY close to shipping and seeing final product guys. Hang tight.


----------



## inline6power

ok i lied lol. i said i wasnt going to be back on the computer till tuesday but i had a brain fart and forgot about my phone being with me lol.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> ok i lied lol. i said i wasnt going to be back on the computer till tuesday but i had a brain fart and forgot about my phone being with me lol.


I have done the same thing!!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Been in shop all day. We are getting VERY close to shipping and seeing final product guys. Hang tight.


Better get to it.....LOL.............I know your working hard.......Ly.......LOL......Can't wait!


----------



## inline6power

bcbow1971 said:


> Better get to it.....LOL.............I know your working hard.......Ly.......LOL......Can't wait!


me neither lol. my d340 needs some lovin since its been in the case for the last 2 weeks lol. . . . . and my coming invasion will need some steadyness to lol.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Better get to it.....LOL.............I know your working hard.......Ly.......LOL......Can't wait!


Well well well.........who just lost their spot in line. I was going to give you #0001 also. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Well well well.........who just lost their spot in line. I was going to give you #0001 also. LOL


:mg::mg::mg::mg: Hey I have a sweet idea for my stab!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> :mg::mg::mg::mg: Hey I have a sweet idea for my stab!!!!


I can only imagine..............lets here it.


----------



## bcbow1971

TOP Secret!!!! I am going to get a Custom Wrap for 1/2 the main rod........


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> TOP Secret!!!! I am going to get a Custom Wrap for 1/2 the main rod........


Sounds interesting......


----------



## asa1485

Happy New Year guys. All you guys be safe out there.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Happy New Year guys. All you guys be safe out there.


Same for you Pete!


----------



## CardiacKid74

asa1485 said:


> Happy New Year guys. All you guys be safe out there.


You change your avatar way to often..


----------



## asa1485

CardiacKid74 said:


> You change your avatar way to often..


LOL. I have too many of them. Hard to decide


----------



## Mao

We had a blast this morning!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Man I would say so!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> View attachment 965258
> 
> 
> We had a blast this morning!!!


Thats is illegal with the whole lucky duck thing here...


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Thats is illegal with the whole lucky duck thing here...


LOL never thought about that!


----------



## Madlaz

Just think about it they are in duck heaven what could be better than that and his family will have a full belly Happy New Year every one


----------



## Mao

Believe me, there were quite a few luck ducks that got away...


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> Believe me, there were quite a few luck ducks that got away...


With me all ducks are lucky... One turkey... No deer so far...HA! Oh yeah and those dag gone doves!


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

Highly Classified Wraps being made for my Stabalizers! Thank you Jason for all your help! You definatly support the Troops! These will be awesome stabalizers! I'm sure we are all waiting with excitment! I'll post pics up when I get the wraps in too.

Semper Fi,
Christian


----------



## bcbow1971

ManHunterUSMC said:


> Highly Classified Wraps being made for my Stabalizers! Thank you Jason for all your help! You definatly support the Troops! These will be awesome stabalizers! I'm sure we are all waiting with excitment! I'll post pics up when I get the wraps in too.
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Christian


Your Warps we talked about got me thinking and I am working on getting me some on order as well....nowhere near as cool as your is going to be!!!


----------



## asa1485

Hot dig!! 3D starts next weekend.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Hot dig!! 3D starts next weekend.


Yee haw! I am ready. Our league starts the 17th.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys I will have pics monday of finished stabilizers. I think you guys will really like the black parts.


----------



## asa1485

CardiacKid74 said:


> You change your avatar way to often..


How you like the one I just threw together?? LOL


----------



## jfuller17

I will be shipping a few on Monday as well. Don't forget I will be at ATA show from tues- fri. I will have my phone so I can check in on here and answer e-mails or pms.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> How you like the one I just threw together?? LOL


 I like it Pete


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Jay


----------



## bcbow1971

Any sneak peaks......lol.........Wednesday will not get here quick enough!!!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

asa1485 said:


> How you like the one I just threw together?? LOL


You have taken modern computer animation to a new level....


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> I will be shipping a few on Monday as well. Don't forget I will be at ATA show from tues- fri. I will have my phone so I can check in on here and answer e-mails or pms.


I need to send you a photo.... Dont worry Im not Brett Favre


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> I need to send you a photo.... Dont worry Im not Brett Favre


I sure hoe its not that kind of picture!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

CardiacKid74 said:


> I need to send you a photo.... Dont worry Im not Brett Favre


But he likes them kinda pics.....lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> hoe



lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> But he likes them kinda pics.....lol


Sara was the one requesting the pic though...:mg:


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Sara was the one requesting the pic though...:mg:


What! She is already rumored to be sleeping with the boss of the company:embara:


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> What! She is already rumored to be sleeping my with the boss of the company:embara:


WHAT! To much drama in this place...


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

HaHa! This is getting good.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

Yeah I think mine will be sweet! TOOT TOOT!

What's the idea on your's? Send me a PM I've got a secret clearance... I think...lol 



bcbow1971 said:


> Your Warps we talked about got me thinking and I am working on getting me some on order as well....nowhere near as cool as your is going to be!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Going to try and put another product we are making to help keep your investment safe on here today sometime. Keep posted.


----------



## asa1485

Stabilizer sleeves?


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Stabilizer sleeves?


Yep......but we are going to call them body bags to go a long with our theme. Lol


----------



## jfuller17

They will be red with black tie rope or black with red tie rope. They will be made of fleece so they are soft. Should have a pic up later.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Yep......but we are going to call them body bags to go a long with our theme. Lol


Sweet .

This is how I normally do it. Just an old arrow case I was not using. By the time I put in two bows, arrows, releases, towels, and so on, there just isn't room. Would still like to have them protected even more. 

View attachment 966593


Can't wait to see how the Body Bag looks.


----------



## inline6power

i cant wait. hope everyone had a safe weekend and i am ready to toast some yotes with the new stab.


----------



## faston2

Patiently waiting...............


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

asa1485 said:


> Sweet .
> 
> This is how I normally do it. Just an old arrow case I was not using. By the time I put in two bows, arrows, releases, towels, and so on, there just isn't room. Would still like to have them protected even more.
> 
> View attachment 966593
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see how the Body Bag looks.


Thats quite the collection of Doinkers there Pete.


----------



## jfuller17

After the tenn game. Lol


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Thats quite the collection of Doinkers there Pete.


Thanks Andy. There used to be another line that rested in that case. But, it is not about them.I should have spun them so the name would not show but, it is a pic I have had since before the new VA stabs came out. It is Just about the storage.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> After the tenn game. Lol


Who you pullin'for?


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Yep......but we are going to call them body bags to go a long with our theme. Lol


I vote for Stabby Condoms......


----------



## asa1485

And you guys are hanging out with him at the ATA? LOL


----------



## CardiacKid74

And sharing a room!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Who you pullin'for?


Titans!!!! But they lost.:sad:


----------



## jfuller17

Here are the bags.......Sara's mom is making them for us. They are made of fleece material and will be available in black and red colors. We are also working on a 2 holed bag for the hunting bars so when taken a part they will be safe. I think we are going to offer these for around 10ish dollars. Not totally sure yet. If anything they help keep your stabilizer from getting beat up in the case or from rolling around and hitting things when transporting.


----------



## bcbow1971

Those look frikin sweet!!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Stab Sac?

Big Black Sac?


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> Those look frikin sweet!!!!


3 days buddy! I started a thread for your slings in the mfg section...


----------



## inline6power

hey jason, when will i need to get you some info for specs for the stabs before you are ready to ship them?


----------



## jfuller17

Problaby this week sometime Adam. I will only be home tomarrow then gone rest of week at the ATA show. So I wont get many put together before I leave. I have quite a few to build already. Which is good! The black parts will be here tomarrow and I will build all day.


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> Problaby this week sometime Adam. I will only be home tomarrow then gone rest of week at the ATA show. So I wont get many put together before I leave. I have quite a few to build already. Which is good! The place parts will be here tomarrow and I will build all day.


sweetness. i will try to get ahold of you tomorrow if i can get away from work for a bit. if not i will shoot you over an e mail. works out perfect as i am anxious to see the specs on the invasion. i will never get rid of my destroyer but the invasion might just take the drivers seat if it will go to a 31 draw. thanks bud.


----------



## jfuller17

That's fine Adam. If you can't get away e-mail is fine buddy.


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> That's fine Adam. If you can't get away e-mail is fine buddy.


i am totally like you and would much rather talk on the phone rather than a keyboard lol. i will make sure to give you a ring bud. you guys have a good night and talk to you tomorrow jason.


----------



## asa1485

You always hear a 100% or 110% but you ever wonder how you go over the top?

it goes like this: 

What Makes 100%? What does it mean to give MORE than 100%? Ever wonder about those people who say they are giving more than 100%? We have all been to those meetings where someone wants you to give over 100%. How about achieving 103%? What makes up 100% in life? 

Here's a little mathematical formula that might help you answer these questions: 

If: 
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z 

is represented as: 
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26. 

Then: 

H-A-R-D-W-O-R-K 
8+1+18+4+23+15+18+11 = 98% 


and 


K-N-O-W-L-E-D-G-E 
11+14+15+23+12+5+4+7+5 = 96% 

But A-T-T-I-T-U-D-E 
1+20+20+9+20+21+4+5 = 100% 

And, 

B-U-L-L-*-*-*-* 
2+21+12+12+19 +8+9+20 = 103% 

AND, look how far *** kissing will take you. 
*-*-*-K-I-S-S-I-N-G 
1+19+19+11+9+19+19+9+14+7= 118% 

So, one can conclude with mathematical certainty, that While Hard work and Knowledge will get you close, and Attitude will get you there, its the Bull**** but its the *** kissing that will put you over the top.


----------



## jfuller17

That's funny Pete!


----------



## asa1485

Just trying to lighten things up a little. But, I know a few that are waayyyy over the top!! LOL


I figured you guys could use a little laughter knowing that you are going to be around a guy that likes to video oil wrestling and thinking about stabby condoms!! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I don't know what to think of that.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I like the name "body bags". Pretty slick and as you said goes with the theme.


----------



## Madlaz

Jason those bags look neat for your stabs i would call Vendetta Wraps


----------



## Mao

The Body Bags are a great idea! Now I dont have to use a bandana or a t shirt in my case.. Haha... Jason- Let me know when you need my specs... Cant wait to get shootin it!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a pic of the finished stabilizer with out the decal. I just put it together.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

This still intrigues me.


----------



## jfuller17

Here is the 10" with a QD on my bow.


----------



## bcbow1971

Looking great brother!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Finished long bar. Brian you will see this one again in a few days! I love the black!! I think it fits our theme well. This will be standard color right here. Guys these bars use the exact same Hi-Mod carbon that many other competitors are using. These are a great bar and only cost 129.99. Its a great deal.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> finished long bar. Brian you will see this one again in a few days! I love the black!! I think it fits our theme well. This will be standard color right here. Guys these bars use the exact same hi-mod carbon that many other competitors are using. These are a great bar and only cost 129.99. Its a great deal.


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

These stabilizers are looking amazing! If it counts I would def. call them boddy bags!!!! Let me know if you need anything from me Jason. Thank for your help.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys!


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

Awesome! Nice smooth design on your stabilizers Jason! They look like a REAL man's falic symbol! lol I'd feel confident with them sticking outta the front of my bow!


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Here is the 10" with a QD on my bow.


What is the OAL on that 10" with a QD? I need to be under 12" for IBO... PM me on what You need for me to get rolling other than the picture..lol

Take it easy there Pete, I'm not abnormal


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah I don't know what to think of that.


HAH!! Be sure to go to bed fully clothed, back against the wall , with a hat on, is all I can tell ya"" Probably will be all over youtube and facebook


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> HAH!! Be sure to go to bed fully clothed, back against the wall , with a hat on, is all I can tell ya"" Probably will be all over youtube and facebook


Just so you know Pete I am not sharing their room! Thank god for me!! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Here are some better pics of bow with stab. That is the 10" with a doinker QD and the total length is about 11 1/2"-11 3/4" depending of what you have in between for wrist strap.


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a side bar to go with the long bars....


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Just so you know Pete I am not sharing their room! Thank god for me!! LOL


Man, that is good news. Feel sorry for Brian though.


----------



## inline6power

freakin bad AsSS jason. those look amazing.


----------



## faston2

They look great! I can't wait.:bounce:


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> freakin bad AsSS jason. those look amazing.


They would look awsome on a bowtech in black opps color!!


----------



## jfuller17

All staff guys need to pm me or e-mail me what you need and when I get back from ATA I will get them built and shipped.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I wouldn't mind being staff. I need a new stabilizer for my Vindicator. Lol.


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Just so you know Pete I am not sharing their room! Thank god for me!! LOL


We know where you will be


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> They would look awsome on a bowtech in black opps color!!


this is whats going to happen if the invasion will come in a 31 draw lol. if not i may just have to dip my destroyer black to match your awesome stabs lol.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> this is whats going to happen if the invasion will come in a 31 draw lol. if not i may just have to dip my destroyer black to match your awesome stabs lol.


I do love the black opps destroyer. I think it looks awsome! Dad should have gotten his ib black.


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> I do love the black opps destroyer. I think it looks awsome! Dad should have gotten his ib black.


they do look pretty, i must admitt. sorry i wasnt able to call you today buddy, work was pretty crazy being a monday. hope you enjoy the show and i will talk with ya when you get back. i cant wait to put your product on my bows. they look absolutely flawless. great designe, great looks, with even better people that make them, how could any shooter, hunter or 3d go wrong? you cant, top notch buddy. i am stoked.


----------



## Mao

Enjoy the show fellas! Jason- I sent you an email... No rush..


----------



## faston2

Have fun at the ATA guys!


----------



## jfuller17

Just got back from dinner with Hoyt pro stagger Tim Gill. Learned a ton about bow set up! The guy knows his stuff. Thanks for your 3 hours of knowledge buddy. You the man.


----------



## asa1485

Uhm, refer to post #594!! LOL J/K


----------



## jfuller17

True Pete


----------



## mikenegus

Pick me !!!! I want to be a staff shooter. Need stabs for Fita Indoor & outdoor shoots.

Let me know,
Mike Negus 
512-567-3588


----------



## asa1485

Have you tried sending him a resume? Any other info you might have would help also. Rather than just a pick me and a phone numbeer.


----------



## jfuller17

Hand delivered Brian Combs stabilizers today. I will be working on the rest when I get back home. Show has been fun so far guys.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Hand delivered Brian Combs stabilizers today. I will be working on the rest when I get back home. Show has been fun so far guys.


Lucky!!!!! Still waiting on my Ibex anyway .....But the Exceed's ready for its stab!!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Hand delivered Brian Combs stabilizers today. I will be working on the rest when I get back home. Show has been fun so far guys.


Pictures??!!!


----------



## asa1485

faston2 said:


> Lucky!!!!! Still waiting on my Ibex anyway .....But the Exceed's ready for its stab!!


Funny. When I put up post #594 I just did it in fun. But now?? Makes you wonder. Oh Brian!!!! Just kidding.. Seems some guys just have all the luck.


----------



## inline6power

10 inch vendetta is going to look WICKED on a 80lb black death invasion. i cant wait. well i can lol as long as it takes to get the new bow lol.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> 10 inch vendetta is going to look WICKED on a 80lb black death invasion. i cant wait. well i can lol as long as it takes to get the new bow lol.


That will look sweet!


----------



## asa1485

Where are the photos????


----------



## jfuller17

Sara got these in.....


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> Sara got these in.....


oh man, i will need to order some of those. i will deff get alot of use out of them lol.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> oh man, i will need to order some of those. i will deff get alot of use out of them lol.


I have no doubt you will!!! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Adam look what I caught during the revealing of the bow...................


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> Hey Adam look what I caught during the revealing of the bow...................


man you guys get to have all the fun lol. i am still stuck at my desk going over bids and quotes for a bunch of work, yet still able to get on here lol. glad your having fun buddy, wish i could be there to see all the new offereings.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> man you guys get to have all the fun lol. i am still stuck at my desk going over bids and quotes for a bunch of work, yet still able to get on here lol. glad your having fun buddy, wish i could be there to see all the new offereings.


Yeah it was fun. I shot every bow there to see what it had to offer. I will say we have been there since tue. afternoon and I want to go home. I am just ready to leave. What size shirt do you wear? I dont have a bowtech so if you can fit a XL I will send it with your stabs.


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah it was fun. I shot every bow there to see what it had to offer. I will say we have been there since tue. afternoon and I want to go home. I am just ready to leave. What size shirt do you wear? I dont have a bowtech so if you can fit a XL I will send it with your stabs.


your the man jason, thats my size buddy lol. i will send you something in return as well lol. i made something for ya , kinda like the pens lol. something you can put in your office but use it everyday lol. thanks bud.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> your the man jason, thats my size buddy lol. i will send you something in return as well lol. i made something for ya , kinda like the pens lol. something you can put in your office but use it everyday lol. thanks bud.


Hey no problem man....I know you are a bowtech guy so as soon as I caught it I thought of you. Man guys were mauling each other for those. You would have thought there was a 100 dollar bill inside the shirt or something. LOL I almost died. J/K LOL


----------



## jfuller17

You the man!!


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Sara got these in.....


those look like some nice paper graders for me!


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> those look like some nice paper graders for me!


Yeah they do! Good idea!


----------



## CardiacKid74

What-a-heck! Guess I will email you my prints Jason... So what was your favorite bow shooting wise? I really liked the Winchester Quicksilver 31 and the Ross Crave 33.5...Both very smooth and shock free.. Athens Afflixtion is nice as is the New Breed Eclipse and Hoyt Carbon Element. The Invasion seems to be nice but I really didnt get a huge vibe from people that it was any different from the Destroyer some said it was a dissapointment although I didnt shoot it..


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> What-a-heck! Guess I will email you my prints Jason... So what was your favorite bow shooting wise? I really liked the Winchester Quicksilver 31 and the Ross Crave 33.5...Both very smooth and shock free.. Athens Afflixtion is nice as is the New Breed Eclipse and Hoyt Carbon Element. The Invasion seems to be nice but I really didnt get a huge vibe from people that it was any different from the Destroyer some said it was a dissapointment although I didnt shoot it..


Yeah buddy I will hook up with you on the prints. We started to track you down after talking to Brian and then the shop owner called us and he was ready to leave to meet a guy for lunch. So we had to leave. I would say that the Bowtech was ok......but it was way hyped up for what it was I thought. It shot very well though. I did like the new breeds, pearson, and G5 centroid. Lots of nice bows for sure.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Yeah I talked to Brian and had to give you a hard time... I will get them over to you once they are complete. I will email you the info and photo in a bit..


----------



## jfuller17

Sounds good. Did you get a chance to see Brians stabs? If so what did you think?


----------



## CardiacKid74

I didnt get a chance to handle it but from what I saw it looks top notch. Brian says the fit and finish is flawless. I cant wait to get the 10" for my bow.. 

On a side note for you target shooters. I was in the Brownell booth working at the ATA show and our neighbours was Vanguard case and optics. They sell a top notch bowcase and have great binocs. I picked up a guncase from them that I am goign to covert into a stabilizer and arrow case. Whats nice about that case is the initial foam can be ramoved and its not the bare case under that. They have another line of foam plus its locks with a key, has the ability for a second lock to be installed and is airline approved. All this for a really nice price..


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> I didnt get a chance to handle it but from what I saw it looks top notch. Brian says the fit and finish is flawless. I cant wait to get the 10" for my bow..
> 
> On a side note for you target shooters. I was in the Brownell booth working at the ATA show and our neighbours was Vanguard case and optics. They sell a top notch bowcase and have great binocs. I picked up a guncase from them that I am goign to covert into a stabilizer and arrow case. Whats nice about that case is the initial foam can be ramoved and its not the bare case under that. They have another line of foam plus its locks with a key, has the ability for a second lock to be installed and is airline approved. All this for a really nice price..


Good info man!


----------



## asa1485

Woke up this morning and had this on the ground. Been snowing all morning and they are calling for it to do it all day and then tonight change over to freezing rain and sleet. Up to a 1/4 inch.

View attachment 973084
View attachment 973083
View attachment 973085


----------



## jfuller17

Man those turkeys look cold!! LOL Not near the snow here.


----------



## bcbow1971

Winter wonderland Pete......hate the freezing rain!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Yeah , you and me both. A couple more. It still has not stopped.

View attachment 973190
View attachment 973189


----------



## rednecbowhunter

If i had a place to shoot at my house I would be shootin in the snow.


----------



## asa1485

Oh trust me Nathan, I was. Did a little 3D practice. But, a lot of yardage practice. I have a bag target out in the woods. I will walk and stop, turn and guess the yardage from a bunch of different angles and shoot it. Most of the time it is pretty close. But the snow makes it a little more different. I was a little high on most of the shots today. No more than 3 inches high but, still high.

Wife likes to pick on me. The whole place is set up for shooting. The main yard, I have 3D targets I shoot at, the woods I have the target bag, and down the back line , I have a 120 yarder I can practice field and long range.


----------



## jfuller17

Sounds like fun Pete!! Got to love the 3-d in your own yard!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah Pete has targets all over his place but he likes to shoot from his rocker on the front porch the best!!!


----------



## asa1485

Nothing wrong with a good rocker??? At least I haven't lost my rocker (at least yet)


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Sounds like fun Pete!! Got to love the 3-d in your own yard!


I do indeed. Trying to get me some $$$$ for a few more. I want a leopard and a buffalo.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Nothing wrong with a good rocker??? At least I haven't lost my rocker (at least yet)


Thats questionable. LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Brian played with the stabs any yet?


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> I do indeed. Trying to get me some $$$$ for a few more. I want a leopard and a buffalo.


I would love to get a standing elk for my yard.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Thats questionable. LOL


 Now thats funny..... 

I need that remote control deer target I seen at the ATA show!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Hey Brian played with the stabs any yet?


I did get them unwrapped and slapped them on my bow and will be shooting them tonight and will be posting pictures also!!!!! Wife loves hers!!!


----------



## asa1485

There is a place that has some around here. They are on smaller square boxes, They use it for a novelty shoot. They can make it go slow or fast. They use a RC remote for it.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> I did get them unwrapped and slapped them on my bow and will be shooting them tonight and will be posting pictures also!!!!! Wife loves hers!!!


Cool!! I am glad she like it!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a cool pic, I think kinda shows how it goes together.......


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> If i had a place to shoot at my house I would be shootin in the snow.


How about a litlle 95 yarder
View attachment 973280


A little yardage judging in the snow
View attachment 973283


And a little shooting action
View attachment 973284
View attachment 973285
View attachment 973286


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a cool pic, I think kinda shows how it goes together.......


Neato Jay!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome Pete!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks bud. That is one of the things I like about not living in the city. Room to do things.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Thanks bud. That is one of the things I like about not living in the city. Room to do things.


Amen to that!!


----------



## jfuller17

Here are a few screen savers.............


----------



## bcbow1971

OK here is my 34" Athens with my Long Bar and Rear Bar
Also my Ibex with my hunting stab!!!
Also my Wife's bow with her 12" Setup!!!


----------



## bcbow1971




----------



## bcbow1971

I will work on some pics of me shooting tomorrow!!!! Too dark out right now


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Nice.

I like this concept.


----------



## jfuller17

Those look freaking sweet on the black bow!!


----------



## jfuller17

Brian thats real close to what I have my bar angled at on your Ibex. I hold very well at that angle and the bubble levels well.


----------



## bcbow1971

My new Athens Afflixtion that I ordered today is Gun metal riser, Carbon fiber Limbs and Raw/brushed Aluminum Hardware and Cams......should look sweet with these as well......Decided that color over the Web Camo, that will be on my next bow or may send my 34" to get the Web on!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> My new Athens Afflixtion that I ordered today is Gun metal riser, Carbon fiber Limbs and Raw/brushed Aluminum Hardware and Cams......should look sweet with these as well......Decided that color over the Web Camo, that will be on my next bow or may send my 34" to get the Web on!!!


Awsome!! Let me know how they shoot man. I am really curious how they do for you. I know you have shot some good stabilizers and I want to know how these stack up.


----------



## bcbow1971

You know I will!!!!! They feel great.....


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Brian they look good on your bows! I was really impressed with the way they turned out. The carbon looks so much better then the, you all know what I mean. LOL!


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Brian they look good on your bows! I was really impressed with the way they turned out. The carbon looks so much better then the, you all know what I mean. LOL!


:mg::zip::zip::secret::secret: HMMMMMM YUP!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost 133

I finally got to see and handle one of these at the show as well as meet Jason. It was an honor to finally meet you. I got one on the way to put thru the ringer with some of my other testing. I can already tell it aint gonna be breaking any time soon and if you are shooting the Hunter classes you aint got a need to be switching stabs for competition and hunting. In the 12" and under lengths it should be a do it all stab. I was impressed my friend.


----------



## Mao

Man I am getting the new bow itch... I love my Triumph and want to keep it, but I am ready to get my hunting rig set up. I have all the accessories either on their way or ready. I just need a rig to slap them on.


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> I finally got to see and handle one of these at the show as well as meet Jason. It was an honor to finally meet you. I got one on the way to put thru the ringer with some of my other testing. I can already tell it aint gonna be breaking any time soon and if you are shooting the Hunter classes you aint got a need to be switching stabs for competition and hunting. In the 12" and under lengths it should be a do it all stab. I was impressed my friend.


Thanks for the kind words! It means a lot coming from you buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Brian they look good on your bows! I was really impressed with the way they turned out. The carbon looks so much better then the, you all know what I mean. LOL!


I love it!!!!!!!:zip:


----------



## bcbow1971

Ghost 133 said:


> I finally got to see and handle one of these at the show as well as meet Jason. It was an honor to finally meet you. I got one on the way to put thru the ringer with some of my other testing. I can already tell it aint gonna be breaking any time soon and if you are shooting the Hunter classes you aint got a need to be switching stabs for competition and hunting. In the 12" and under lengths it should be a do it all stab. I was impressed my friend.


 OK those were my stabs!!! Did we meet, I think we did, I seen so many people and can't keep real and user names straight....lol


----------



## jfuller17

Here is the next ship out tomarrow for Brian Hoffman......Mao you are up next!


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Here is the next ship out tomarrow for Brian Hoffman......Mao you are up next!


yeah boy!!! look great.. i just sent u a pm as well..


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks good and like the red body bag!!! I may be needing another rear bar.......


----------



## Ghost 133

bcbow1971 said:


> OK those were my stabs!!! Did we meet, I think we did, I seen so many people and can't keep real and user names straight....lol


Well you were close to leaving with one less than you came with. I was the dude that looked like Santa Clause in the New Breed lane.


----------



## bcbow1971

Ghost 133 said:


> Well you were close to leaving with one less than you came with. I was the dude that looked like Santa Clause in the New Breed lane.


Yeah duhhhh lol......man I tell you too many face but now I remember!!!


----------



## faston2

Great talking to you this evening Jason. Thanks for everything. Can't wait to shoot them.


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Great talking to you this evening Jason. Thanks for everything. Can't wait to shoot them.


No problem buddy. Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Madlaz

Jason and Brian those long bars really look neat what kind of side mounts are you guys using got to get some of them bars dut really dont know what lenght my brainchold idea is make your own kit send the parts cut the lenght you want glue on the end caps walla custom made to fit screw on wts and go kill foam.


----------



## jfuller17

I have been using the doinker side bar mount. I dont know what for sure Brian is using. Most guys have been ordering 8"-10" side bars. That seems very common buddy. Hows things been man?


----------



## jfuller17

Getting some snow here today Pete......


----------



## bcbow1971

Got about an inch at work so far............

My V Bar is the CARTEL SUPER V-BAR
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pro...ts_id=10585&osCsid=8182g13ufgagrkpagdcqht2rl3


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Getting some snow here today Pete......


Sweet!!.. I really like the snow. It is purty coming down and real peaceful to be out in it. But man, what a mess afterwards. We got just a little over 1/4 inch of ice ontop of the snow last night. What a pain!!


----------



## faston2

asa1485 said:


> Sweet!!.. I really like the snow. It is purty coming down and real peaceful to be out in it. But man, what a mess afterwards. We got just a little over 1/4 inch of ice ontop of the snow last night. What a pain!!


Ice sucks for sure. All snow here in KS.


----------



## jfuller17

Getting hammered right now with snow.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Getting hammered right now with snow.


Same here!!! They let all the schools out early. I just picked my daughter up from the sitters and it was gettin bad. We made it home safe and are watching Toy Story 3 now. I am also looking at bows trying to decide what to get/go shoot. I have it roughly narrowed to Elite, New Breed, and Mathews. But I am still open to others. I had my heart set on the Z7 Extreme, but now I am not so sure. I am planning on going bird hunting in the AM since there is likely no school tomorrow. Its good to be a teacher this time of year!!!


----------



## jfuller17

I shot the new breed bows and was very impressed. I will never sell my infinity but would look at new breed in the future. I just know to much to be a mathews fan. Lol


----------



## bcbow1971

Check out the Athens Afflixtion......Smooth!!! I shot the NB bows and they had a little hummm to them afterwards.


----------



## asa1485

Mao said:


> Same here!!! They let all the schools out early. I just picked my daughter up from the sitters and it was gettin bad. We made it home safe and are watching Toy Story 3 now. I am also looking at bows trying to decide what to get/go shoot. I have it roughly narrowed to Elite, New Breed, and Mathews. But I am still open to others. I had my heart set on the Z7 Extreme, but now I am not so sure. I am planning on going bird hunting in the AM since there is likely no school tomorrow. Its good to be a teacher this time of year!!!


Out of those, I would go New Breed. I will never ever shoot or recommend a Mathews to any one.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Out of those, I would go New Breed. I will never ever shoot or recommend a Mathews to any one.


Same here. I know to much about how they tune and how they are built. I know even more after having supper with ex-shooter Tim Gillenham. He filled me in as to why he moved to Hoyt and the many issues he had with his Mathews and he was being paid to shoot a Mathews and switched.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Same here. I know to much about how they tune and how they are built. I know even more after having supper with ex-shooter Tim Gillenham. He filled me in as to why he moved to Hoyt and the many issues he had with his Mathews and he was being paid to shoot a Mathews and switched.


Yeah , plus the whole BS CS they gave me.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I guess each to there own. Thats why there are so many bow companies out there today. We have some choices thats for sure.


----------



## Mao

hmm... this is interesting....


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> hmm... this is interesting....


Take it for what you want Mao. If they have done well for you thats all that matters buddy.


----------



## asa1485

Mao said:


> hmm... this is interesting....


LOL...... Not really


----------



## jfuller17

Ok to get back on track....here is a few more angled shots of the stabilizer.


----------



## asa1485

Very nice.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Very nice.


Thanks Pete they hold even better!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Lookin good Jason, I like the "body bags", great name. :thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

ParadigmArchery said:


> Lookin good Jason, I like the "body bags", great name. :thumbs_up


Thanks Joe! :wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Man its quiet on here today....everyone must be digging out of the snow.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Man its quiet on here today....everyone must be digging out of the snow.


Out slayin the ducks n geese! We limited out on geese before lunch and shot 5 ducks...Got this black in the afternoon. I love snow days....


----------



## bcbow1971

OK after shooting both the 10" hunting bar on my Athens Ibex and my 30" long bar on my 34" Athens Buck Commnader all I can say is SWEEEEETTTTT.......Rock Solid!!! The T setup on my hunting rig was lets just say SOLID AS A ROCK......with a 10" stab on a 30" ATA bow that is impressive!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> OK after shooting both the 10" hunting bar on my Athens Ibex and my 30" long bar on my 34" Athens Buck Commnader all I can say is SWEEEEETTTTT.......Rock Solid!!! The T setup on my hunting rig was lets just say SOLID AS A ROCK......with a 10" stab on a 30" ATA bow that is impressive!!!!


Good deal....so you think it works?


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Out slayin the ducks n geese! We limited out on geese before lunch and shot 5 ducks...Got this black in the afternoon. I love snow days....
> 
> View attachment 975535


That is awsome Mao!!! Got to love snow days!!


----------



## Mao

bcbow1971 said:


> OK after shooting both the 10" hunting bar on my Athens Ibex and my 30" long bar on my 34" Athens Buck Commnader all I can say is SWEEEEETTTTT.......Rock Solid!!! The T setup on my hunting rig was lets just say SOLID AS A ROCK......with a 10" stab on a 30" ATA bow that is impressive!!!!


awesome!!!! cant wait to get mine! hopefully my last 5 spot night tomorrow night without my new set up!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Good deal....so you think it works?


YES SIR ur onto something!!!! I will get pics and working on a video, maybe this weekend, and will post them!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> awesome!!!! cant wait to get mine! hopefully my last 5 spot night tomorrow night without my new set up!


We will make sure of that Mao!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> YES SIR ur onto something!!!! I will get pics and working on a video, maybe this weekend, and will post them!!!!


I am telling you guys....this design works very well!!! I think you are looking at the future with this style. Anyone that has tried one, fell in love. There is to much physics behind it to deny it.


----------



## bcbow1971

Adjustability......Adjustability.......Adjustability!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Exactly!


----------



## CardiacKid74

:smow:


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys we have narrowed it down to 2 nick names for out "t" style 3-D bar which do you guys like............"the Boss" every business needs one or "the conflict" because we all have one. Let me know what you are thinking. Thanks to new staffer Doug Jenson for the help of names. :wink:


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey Brian it was nice meeting you at the show! You and your wifes bows look awesome by the way! I am seriously loving my 29" "Grudge." I continue to shoot better and better with it as I have been practicing for indoor nationals. I shot a 300 with 26X vegas round last night. It just holds solid as a rock and I don't have to run much weight up front. Have a good day guys. Nice chattin with you today fuller. I'll send that rest out asap!!


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> Hey Brian it was nice meeting you at the show! You and your wifes bows look awesome by the way! I am seriously loving my 29" "Grudge." I continue to shoot better and better with it as I have been practicing for indoor nationals. I shot a 300 with 26X vegas round last night. It just holds solid as a rock and I don't have to run much weight up front. Have a good day guys. Nice chattin with you today fuller. I'll send that rest out asap!!


You to buddy......glad you are shooting well with the stabilizer. Keep up the good work man!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Conflict


----------



## djensen623

Ya know, I liked Boss originally, but the more I hear it, Conflict has a nice ring to it. "The Vindicator" was another I left off my original email.


----------



## CardiacKid74

vindicta


----------



## jfuller17

I don't want to use vindicator because that's the name of one of the new k&k bows


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I think I like Vendetta Boss better. 

Thanks for the text J!


----------



## jfuller17

I just got Andys experimental bars done. They are made of smaller carbon rod. He likes to play.....the small 24" bar weighs 2.35oz and the normal 24" bar weighs 4.15oz Let us know how it works Andy! Here is a few quick pics.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

SWEET! I can't wait to play around with them. I will keep you posted for sure.


----------



## inline6power

jason sorry i havent been able to call you buddy. i am going crazy left and right trying to get everything ready lol. i am getting married this saturday then going to australia for 2 weeks on the 18th. i will get in contact with you soon as i get back and place my order with ya bud. by that time my invasion will be here plus i can take my junk off my destroyer as well lol.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> jason sorry i havent been able to call you buddy. i am going crazy left and right trying to get everything ready lol. i am getting married this saturday then going to australia for 2 weeks on the 18th. i will get in contact with you soon as i get back and place my order with ya bud. by that time my invasion will be here plus i can take my junk off my destroyer as well lol.


I understand buddy. Family is more important. We we will be here when you get back. Have a good time and becareful man. Congrats again!!!


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> I understand buddy. Family is more important. We we will be here when you get back. Have a good time and becareful man. Congrats again!!!


thanks, not sure what i got my self into lol. best man said he is getting me a small calibur hand gun with one bulllet. said after i am married, i will know when to use it be it on myself or her lol.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> thanks, not sure what i got my self into lol. best man said he is getting me a small calibur hand gun with one bulllet. said after i am married, i will know when to use it be it on myself or her lol.


Been there before! LOL


----------



## Ghost 133

Well Mr. Fuller,you hit it dead on the money! Got the 12" Hunter today. Shot way more than my shoulder said I should. Played around with the angle and weight on the T Bar and took the cant out without using any back bars. So darn simple I am kickin my own butt for not thinking of it. Fit and finish of the stab was top shelf. There is gonna be a 8" model on the way for my hunting rig, you just dont know it yet. I will try to talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> Well Mr. Fuller,you hit it dead on the money! Got the 12" Hunter today. Shot way more than my shoulder said I should. Played around with the angle and weight on the T Bar and took the cant out without using any back bars. So darn simple I am kickin my own butt for not thinking of it. Fit and finish of the stab was top shelf. There is gonna be a 8" model on the way for my hunting rig, you just dont know it yet. I will try to talk to you tomorrow.


Man that makes me feel good. You are a guy that knows his stuff and when you say it helps....it makes me feel good. I think its my best design yet and I am super glad you liked it buddy. You are the man! Take care and feel free to contact me whenever. Have a good night.


----------



## djensen623

So Jason, did you come up with a final name for your stabilizer?


----------



## faston2

Got my......'Conflict' is my vote.....bar today for the Ibex that showed up yesterday. Will be doing testing on Saturday with weights. Waiting on a quick disconnect v-bar bracket so pictures of the Exceed will have to wait. The quality is second to none.


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Got my......'Conflict' is my vote.....bar today for the Ibex that showed up yesterday. Will be doing testing on Saturday with weights. Waiting on a quick disconnect v-bar bracket so pictures of the Exceed will have to wait. The quality is second to none.
> 
> 
> View attachment 976485
> View attachment 976484


Awsome man! I love that camo with black limbs!!! Looks killer! Keep us posted after shooting buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

djensen623 said:


> So Jason, did you come up with a final name for your stabilizer?


I am really leaning towards "the conflict"


----------



## bcbow1971

Conflict Resolver!!!! 

Looks good there Brian!!! Will be cleaning my Christmas stuff out the garage this weekend and be shooting more and snapping some pics!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Conflict Resolver!!!!
> 
> Looks good there Brian!!! Will be cleaning my Christmas stuff out the garage this weekend and be shooting more and snapping some pics!!!


Sounds great!


----------



## bcbow1971

Discussion ender another name......lol

The :mg: should be the decal .........looks like the SS guys looking at us!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> Conflict Resolver!!!! *Or Revolver?*
> 
> Looks good there Brian!!! Will be cleaning my Christmas stuff out the garage this weekend and be shooting more and snapping some pics!!!


The side bars revolve so there is another twist.


----------



## jfuller17

Andy the bars are headed your way buddy. I put a couple adapter studs in there as well in case you want to try any weights with the 1/4"-20 threads. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mao

Jason- I am going to try and get that MO out to you tomorrow morning...


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Jason- I am going to try and get that MO out to you tomorrow morning...


Sounds good man. I am not to worried. Your bars will go out Monday more then likely.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Was my mug shot acceptable?


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Was my mug shot acceptable?


Yeah I think we can work with that.


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah I think we can work with that.


Ok good. I am the one on the right incase you were wondering..lol


----------



## jfuller17

Really? Lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Really? Lol


What the heck is that supposed to mean!....j/k


----------



## asa1485

"Attitude Adjuster"!!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> "Attitude Adjuster"!!


How about named after me..............






"Dead Sexy!!!!!!"


----------



## asa1485

Well, there went my dinner!!


----------



## bcbow1971

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> How about named after me..............
> 
> 
> 
> "Dead Sexy!!!!!!"


Hmmmmm...........NO!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey Jason after browsing the ATA a few days I seen someone you recognize and looks something like this.......minus the garb.....just their expressions


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> LMAO!!!!!!


Listen Missy, would you fancy another go? 'Cause once you've had fat, you never go back!


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey Jason after browsing the ATA a few days I seen someone you recognize and looks something like this.......minus the garb.....just their expressions


Wasnt those two in our room? Jim and Jason?


----------



## jfuller17

Wha about "the hit man"?


----------



## bcbow1971

YUP!!!!


Another name
"Pay Back"


----------



## jfuller17

Black balled?


----------



## CardiacKid74

rependo


----------



## CardiacKid74

porro talea


----------



## djensen623

jfuller17 said:


> Wha about "the hit man"?


Sounds familiar Jason.


----------



## bcbow1971

venganza

faida Vendetta in Italian
wraak Revenge in Dutch


----------



## jfuller17

"rival"


----------



## bcbow1971

fisticuffs


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

fisticuffs huh? Sounds like fun! I can't wait to getta set!!


----------



## jfuller17

Enforcer: A member of the Family entrusted to ensuring fulfilment of deals by threats and if necessary killing.


----------



## bcbow1971

Combative


----------



## bcbow1971




----------



## bcbow1971

*hostile takeover
*


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys I Just made the call why because I am the "god father" LOL We are offically naming it "the enforcer" the definition in the Italian mob is.....Enforcer: A member of the Family entrusted to ensuring fulfilment of deals by threats and if necessary killing.



I like it and it fits well. The 3-D bar is going to do just that.


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> Ok guys I Just made the call why because I am the "god father" LOL We are offically naming it "the enforcer" the definition in the Italian mob is.....Enforcer: A member of the Family entrusted to ensuring fulfilment of deals by threats and if necessary killing.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it and it fits well. The 3-D bar is going to do just that.


Cool name there buddy!!


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> Cool name there buddy!!


Thanks man!


----------



## jfuller17

Also guys archeryreport.com wants to do a review on our 3-D bar as well. I will be sending him a 12" to test in a few days. I cant wait to see what they think of it.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jfuller17 said:


> ok guys i just made the call why because i am the "god father" lol we are offically naming it "the enforcer" the definition in the italian mob is.....enforcer: A member of the family entrusted to ensuring fulfilment of deals by threats and if necessary killing.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it and it fits well. The 3-d bar is going to do just that.


*sweet!*


----------



## asa1485

Ahh geeezzzz. I was was liking the name "whoop ass" myself!!!


----------



## asa1485

So Jay, how much snow you get?


----------



## jfuller17

Not to much Pete 4-5 inches here. More up north.


----------



## jfuller17

Also wanted to wish Adam (inline6power) a happy wedding day. Yep he is taking the plunge today guys. Congrats buddy! Enjoy your honeymoon!!!


----------



## Mao

Congrats Adam!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Would there be any interest in a all black target bar? I can get the same bar in a black coat that is like a shiny black gelcoat over the carbon weave. I just wondered what your thoughts are on this guys. I have two pieces I ordered to see what it looks like, but wasent sure what others would think. I like the the carbon weave look myself, but any input would be appreciated.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Would there be any interest in a all black target bar? I can get the same bar in a black coat that is like a shiny black gelcoat over the carbon weave. I just wondered what your thoughts are on this guys. I have two pieces I ordered to see what it looks like, but wasent sure what others would think. I like the the carbon weave look myself, but any input would be appreciated.


I like the Carbon weave myself. I guess it could be an option though. Day one of testing balance on the Enforcer. So far so good. Balances the bow level every time I bring it up. Very impressed.


----------



## jfuller17

Good glad you have been playing with it.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason it looks like you are going strong you just keep up the hard work congrats


----------



## jfuller17

MICCOX said:


> Say Jason it looks like you are going strong you just keep up the hard work congrats


We are getting there Mike. It just takes sometime to get things going and word out and I know that so I am pretty patient. I am happy with the response so far though. We will see what happens going forward.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Good glad you have been playing with it.


LOL!!! That could go soooo many ways.


----------



## jfuller17

What do you guys think about these hats? They are black distressed hats. I think they look sweet!


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> What do you guys think about these hats? They are black distressed hats. I think they look sweet!


From what I can squint at:set1_violent002*just kidding*), those will look good. I'll have to have one.


----------



## jfuller17

Staff members will reap the benifit of a hat.


----------



## bcbow1971

Oh yeah!!!!! Love the distressed look. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I just got a droid x phone and its crazy what these phones will do. Very handy for business.


----------



## asa1485

But, can you make a call on them? Phones way smarter than we are now. Scary


----------



## bcbow1971

Get the Taptalk app works great for at. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Hats will be here in around 2 weeks.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Hats will be here in around 2 weeks.


Awesome! Can't wait.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> What do you guys think about these hats? They are black distressed hats. I think they look sweet!


those are sick nasty!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a better picture that might be easier to see. LOL


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a better picture that might be easier to see. LOL


Mo' better. I can put the Monarchs away now thanks.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jfuller17

You must be getting old!


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> You must be getting old!


 :icon_1_lol:


----------



## inline6power

freakin sweet hat jason. i cant wait bud.


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a better picture that might be easier to see. LOL


Very nice! Back from my weekend trip.. How did everyone enjoy the weekend?


----------



## CardiacKid74

inline6power said:


> freakin sweet hat jason. i cant wait bud.


Congrats on getting married.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> freakin sweet hat jason. i cant wait bud.


Thanks adam, how's the wedding life so far?


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks adam, how's the wedding life so far?


oh you know, you start dieing just a little bit everyday from here on out lol. no its great. been with here for 4 years so its really just a ring on my finger now lol. leaving at 7pm tomorrow for australia for 2 weeks so i be itching for some stabs when i get back. should have the invasion when i get home as well. i got your package all boxed up and will ship it out as soon as i get back buddy. did you get my voice mail the other day?


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I did. My brother just had his baby so we were with them. First boy of the bunch. Lol. Glad to hear its going good buddy. If you made it 4 years you should be fine. They say the first 2 years are the hardest.


----------



## inline6power

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah I did. My brother just had his baby so we were with them. First boy of the bunch. Lol. Glad to hear its going good buddy. If you made it 4 years you should be fine. They say the first 2 years are the hardest.


hopefully its not the first to 2 years of marriage lol. i will talk with you when i get back bud. have a good one and be safe. see ya guys in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mao

Jason- I sent the MO out this morning bud...


----------



## CardiacKid74

Think I may change my AT name to Notorious T-I-M


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Think I may change my AT name to Notorious T-I-M


That is awsome! Lol


----------



## jfuller17

Well I was playing with my 10" stabilizer tonight and got it rock solid! League starts tomarrow and as long as I do my job we should be in pretty good shape. I haven't shot as much as I should lately. Been building stabilizers.  How's everyone else getting along with theres?


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Well I was playing with my 10" stabilizer tonight and got it rock solid! League starts tomarrow and as long as I do my job we should be in pretty good shape. I haven't shot as much as I should lately. Been building stabilizers.  How's everyone else getting along with theres?


Just got the vbar QD's tonight for the Exceed. Will shoot it Saturday maybe?? The Enforcer on my Ibex is working like a champ!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awesome! !!!!!


----------



## Ghost 133

I got to tell yall. I have played around with mine for about a week or so now. Changed angles and played around with the weights. My name aint Chance but I am holding steadier and drawing more level than I can ever remember. Very impressed.


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> I got to tell yall. I have played around with mine for about a week or so now. Changed angles and played around with the weights. My name aint Chance but I am holding steadier and drawing more level than I can ever remember. Very impressed.


That's what I like to hear buddy.


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok now that I am almost finished with my website and finally caught up on my bcbowdesign orders I have more time to play. I am waiting on my second rear bar to mess with more adjustments. But so far they hold like a rock on my Target bow....as far as my hunting bow, Athens Ibex, it was getting lots of attention the other night and with 3D starting in a few weeks I can't wait to put them through their paces. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Brian ....bar is on its way!


----------



## CardiacKid74

What up Jason! Is it colder than a witches tit in a windstorm by you also? It was like zero here this AM...


----------



## Fresno Dan

bcbow1971 said:


> Get the Taptalk app works great for at.
> 
> uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


BC, Is it TapTalk or TapaTalk? I can only find one that says TapaTalk on my iPhone.


----------



## jfuller17

Yep freakin cold! Tim yours shipped out today also man.


----------



## Mao

I just got my stabs in the mail! Jason, they look great!!! I cant wait to try them out.


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Yep freakin cold! Tim yours shipped out today also man.


Wow that was quick! Thanks Jay


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> View attachment 983009
> 
> 
> I just got my stabs in the mail! Jason, they look great!!! I cant wait to try them out.


Another illegal use in a photo. No dead ducks due to the lucky duck and now illegal use of a beautiful little girl to spruce up your bow photo... My little guy will be glued to her at the shoots lol. He is 4 and every girl he sees is his girlfriend... Lol.. Actually he will be 5 in about 2 weeks.. Man time flies! I will post some photos of him with his mini genesis after his birthday. 

Jay let me know if you decide to do a kids line so I can get a couple off you. Will also need a setup for my step sons Tomkat here in a month or so..


----------



## bcbow1971

Fresno Dan said:


> BC, Is it TapTalk or TapaTalk? I can only find one that says TapaTalk on my iPhone.


Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Looks good mao! I think we need a few kids stabs made! She has a sweet pink bow man. That is awsome.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Stabilizer looks very nice and she is priceless with that Pink Bow.


----------



## bcbow1971

I was shooting both bows tonight and I am thinking the second rear bar will be the final ticket to my 34"......but when my 35" Afflixtion gets here I am going to figure out its proper adjustment......

My Ibex was holding steady but I may add more weight to the end to test it also.....when I was grabbing my arrows I didn't have my bowpod so I just set the bow down on the limb Pocket/screw and leaned it onto the T and what do you know a built in stand!!!

The one of mine shows if you have just a 10" you can have an arrow on it but the BH will touch the ground but if you use a 12" on it I bet you will get to use it as a self bow stand in a blind!!! Also a pic of my wife's bow same way


----------



## Fresno Dan

Brian those bows are looking very nice my friend... I can not wait tell I get my Afflixtion.


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Brian those bows are looking very nice my friend... I can not wait tell I get my Afflixtion.


Dan those are carbon! That's against your religion. Lol just kidding man. I had to raz you a little.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah brian I am running all the weight on mine right now.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Yeah Jay I saw they were CF... And yes they are very much against my religion, that is why I am waiting on you get me some Black ones, with Silver weights. That would be sick. Come on Jay help a brother out.


----------



## jfuller17

I can help with the all the black buddy.........I do mean all black. Weights and all. Lol come on man black is our signature .......it says I am all business. No messing around with shiny "pretty " stuff, we came to clean house. Lol


----------



## Fresno Dan

LOL you aint right my friend you aint right!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Are you F'n with me now? Is that the fun thing of the might to do?


----------



## jfuller17

Lol no man I am serious.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Black would be freakin KILLER... People would really take notice.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Are you trying to tell me that you might be able to BLACK? All Black even the kickers?


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Are you trying to tell me that you might be able to BLACK? All Black even the kickers?


I can right now on the target stuff ........I am working on the hunter/3-d bar. I am serious as a heart attack about being all black stuff. That's why all our aluminum parts are black not silver.....I want the "strictly business look" to them.


----------



## Madlaz

If you really want to get serious make some red wts for BLOOD


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah that would be cool. Lol


----------



## bcbow1971

Wife shot for the first time since her surgery today with her new stabilizers!!! She has never shot so good!!!! Little sore from pulling her bow back but she did break a nock!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome Brian! That's what I like to hear. Tell her good job and keep up the great shooting! !!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Awsome Brian! That's what I like to hear. Tell her good job and keep up the great shooting! !!



Will do and I will take pictures next time.....I was reorganizing my garage and work shop!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Sounds great man.


----------



## Madlaz

Forgot to mention about the red color a deep dark red like coagulated blood lol


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Forgot to mention about the red color a deep dark red like coagulated blood lol


Yeah I have thought in the future that we need to make packaging that looks like a coffin. That would be sweet I think.


----------



## faston2

First test of the Grudge and side bars yesterday on the Exceed. Comes up level every time and tips straight forward on the shot. 

Now back to the gym so my left shoulder doesn't get tired so fast. :embara:


----------



## jfuller17

Good to hear buddy. Go get pumped up and keep us posted buddy. Lol


----------



## dbuzz40

*My settup*

Here are a couple pictures of my latest settup with the new Vendetta Stabs! I'm really liking them. I've run four 300 with 59x's in a row with them. If it weren't for the dumb shooter behind the bow...I'd be running 60's all the time. haha. enjoy guys.


----------



## jfuller17

Dustin those look sick buddy! I think with this final tweak a 60x is going to happen for you. You can and will do it man!!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Very nice looking stabilizers...


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Very nice looking stabilizers...


Dan buddy I can do that same setup that dbuzz40 has in 100% all black also. Just for you buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost your 8" went out today buddy.


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey J are you planning on shooting the money shoot at Borkholder's this weekend?


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> Hey J are you planning on shooting the money shoot at Borkholder's this weekend?


I will be there, but problaby wont shoot this time. I have a few clients that I want to get set-up right. Lol No pressure but between you and Adam I plan on vendetta winning.


----------



## Mao

Hey fellas,

Been busy dealing with two broke down dodges.....My wifes car is now ready for pick up in Cleveland (2+hour drive) and my truck goes to the shop Monday... Bummed that I havent been able to mess with the new Vendetta's... Tonight was the first night I have shot in two weeks... I think its the longest spell I have went without shooting.. I used my new Vendetta Grudge tonight for 5 spot at our Sportsman's Club and took second place....To say the least, it felt awesome... I can't wait to get her really broke in and used to holding her...


----------



## jfuller17

Good deal buddy. Yeah my dodge is acting up lately also. I just keep trying to get by with it. Vehicles suck but are required. Lol keep up the good shooting and thanks for the update man.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Mao said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Been busy dealing with two broke down dodges.....My wifes car is now ready for pick up in Cleveland (2+hour drive) and my truck goes to the shop Monday... Bummed that I havent been able to mess with the new Vendetta's... Tonight was the first night I have shot in two weeks... I think its the longest spell I have went without shooting.. I used my new Vendetta Grudge tonight for 5 spot at our Sportsman's Club and took second place....To say the least, it felt awesome... I can't wait to get her really broke in and used to holding her...


Awesome shooting... Not bad for being off for 2 weeks and not pulling a string. Congrates.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Good deal buddy. Yeah my dodge is acting up lately also. I just keep trying to get by with it. Vehicles suck but are required. Lol keep up the good shooting and thanks for the update man.


I have been bumming rides all week... I hate that... I have dumped more money in this truck the last month.. If I'd of sat it in the garage and not drove it and didnt break anything I could of paid the stupid thing off....
On a lighter note, All my buddies are anxious to try out the enforcer...Saturday night were having a little get together and a basement shoot out....


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome! Let me know how it goes. It will get better man. Keep your head up.


----------



## bcbow1971

Tammy was shooting last night and this is her group in the garage!!!
She is shooting good and her new stab is holding her rock solid!!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Been busy dealing with two broke down dodges.....My wifes car is now ready for pick up in Cleveland (2+hour drive) and my truck goes to the shop Monday... Bummed that I havent been able to mess with the new Vendetta's... Tonight was the first night I have shot in two weeks... I think its the longest spell I have went without shooting.. I used my new Vendetta Grudge tonight for 5 spot at our Sportsman's Club and took second place....To say the least, it felt awesome... I can't wait to get her really broke in and used to holding her...


Whay happened that you have to drive to Cleveland to get it? I lived in the Cleveland area up till almost 2 years ago.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Brian! Tell her good job! Love to hear it!!


----------



## Vendetta2

*Hello*

Hey guys--

I thought it was time I just get myself on AT--so I can keep up with everything! 

Sara


----------



## jfuller17

Vendetta2 said:


> Hey guys--
> 
> I thought it was time I just get myself on AT--so I can keep up with everything!
> 
> Sara


 Welcome to the show. Not a bad idea to be here. For those that don't know vendetta2 is my wife. She is a big part of vendetta behind the scenes.


----------



## djensen623

Hey Sara, and welcome. Behind every great guy, is a great gal im sure. Keep up the good work you two !!


----------



## bcbow1971

Welcome Sara now Jason will have to watch his P and Q's.....lol


----------



## Mao

CardiacKid74 said:


> Whay happened that you have to drive to Cleveland to get it? I lived in the Cleveland area up till almost 2 years ago.


My wife broke down while visiting her mom in a grocery store parking lot around Cleveland.. Had to have it towed to a local place around there..


----------



## jfuller17

Check out my Ghost flames....its cool they show in certain light and sometimes they dont.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> My wife broke down while visiting her mom in a grocery store parking lot around Cleveland.. Had to have it towed to a local place around there..


That stinks.. I lived on the East side. Lived on the west side up until I was a junior in high school..


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Check out my Ghost flames....its cool they show in certain light and sometimes they dont.


Who do you have doing the wraps? What is the shaft diameter?


----------



## CardiacKid74

Vendetta2 said:


> Hey guys--
> 
> I thought it was time I just get myself on AT--so I can keep up with everything!
> 
> Sara





jfuller17 said:


> Welcome to the show. Not a bad idea to be here. For those that don't know vendetta2 is my wife. She is a big part of vendetta behind the scenes.


I knew after seeing my photo you'd be a stalker... Unfortunatly I am the guy on the right not the left...lol


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> Ghost your 8" went out today buddy.


Got it today Hoss. Gonna put it thru the ringer tomorrow evening then a local shoot Saturday. Then I will take my comedy show to Newberry,Fl. You dun did good Jason.


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> Got it today Hoss. Gonna put it thru the ringer tomorrow evening then a local shoot Saturday. Then I will take my comedy show to Newberry,Fl. You dun did good Jason.


Thanks man keep is posted on how its going.


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Who do you have doing the wraps? What is the shaft diameter?


Just had local shop make these. I had them make them 2 13/16" wide as was real close. Those flames are actual diecuts.


----------



## CardiacKid74

My wife has one of those cricut expressions machines. I wonder if that could cut them out...


----------



## asa1485

Vendetta2 said:


> Hey guys--
> 
> I thought it was time I just get myself on AT--so I can keep up with everything!
> 
> Sara



Welcome to the site Mrs. Fuller!! Still a friendly place. Don't be such a stanger.


----------



## jfuller17

It just might tim


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Check out my Ghost flames....its cool they show in certain light and sometimes they dont.


Flames look Sick Jay... Wont need them on Black though, unless they are Red...!


----------



## Vendetta2

I am stilling trying to figure out this site--i think im going to have to have Jason give me a few lessons on how things work... but i will drop in from time to time  

Oh and Tim I didn't even notice "the other guy" LOL

Glad to have such a great bunch of guys helping get the Vendetta name out there!! 

Pete-glad you see you drop in from time to time!!


----------



## Mao

well i finally picked out a hunting/3d rig... more like it picked me... talked to a dealer out of PA and got a nib all black carbon matrix that should be at my door tomorrow or monday.. i had not really thought about a matrix because of the price, but he made me an offer that i couldnt refuse! i cant wait to get it all rigged up.. bought a hogg it on here yesterday and i am planning to get a tt smackdown for it.. i will have a report after i get it all set up with the enforcer as well.. i am hanging on to my triumph for spots and indoor 3d.. i plan to use the matrix for hunter class outdoor 3d and bowhunting... guess i am now split on mathews and hoyt...i am not big on any one particular manufacturer... that leaves me open to many more options..


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome man! Its always good to have a open mind. You will like that matrix. I had one for awhile. Did you get black or all camo?


----------



## Fresno Dan

Jay, got a pm from Adam here in Fresno the other day. I think we might be trying to get together to put faces with names and try and do some shooting. Might also be a good time for me to check out his Vendetta's. Man I need my Afflixtion in my hands so I know what I want to do.


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Jay, got a pm from Adam here in Fresno the other day. I think we might be trying to get together to put faces with names and try and do some shooting. Might also be a good time for me to check out his Vendetta's. Man I need my Afflixtion in my hands so I know what I want to do.


That is awsome!


----------



## asa1485

Vendetta2 said:


> I am stilling trying to figure out this site--i think im going to have to have Jason give me a few lessons on how things work... but i will drop in from time to time
> 
> Oh and Tim I didn't even notice "the other guy" LOL
> 
> Glad to have such a great bunch of guys helping get the Vendetta name out there!!
> 
> Pete-glad you see you drop in from time to time!!


Thanks. You know me, don't like to miss out on a good time with friends. And, I consider you and Jay to be of my friends.


----------



## asa1485

I like the "ghost flames"!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> I like the "ghost flames"!!!!


Thanks .......you know me I could flame anything!


----------



## asa1485

LOL. Yep!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks .......you know me I could flame anything!


Like flamer?


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> well i finally picked out a hunting/3d rig... more like it picked me... talked to a dealer out of PA and got a nib all black carbon matrix that should be at my door tomorrow or monday.. i had not really thought about a matrix because of the price, but he made me an offer that i couldnt refuse! i cant wait to get it all rigged up.. bought a hogg it on here yesterday and i am planning to get a tt smackdown for it.. i will have a report after i get it all set up with the enforcer as well.. i am hanging on to my triumph for spots and indoor 3d.. i plan to use the matrix for hunter class outdoor 3d and bowhunting... guess i am now split on mathews and hoyt...i am not big on any one particular manufacturer... that leaves me open to many more options..


Nice...One of my top 5 bows from the ATA show. Loved the bow hated the price..lol. Im excited about the year. I am going to shoot for New Breed and chose the Cyborg for my bow. NAP QT3000 rest and Victory X-Ringers for 3D... Not set on a sight yet. Either the Axcel or Spot Hogg Hogg-It... Ready to get together for sure!


----------



## CardiacKid74

If anyone needs Victory arrows let me know. I'll hook up fellow staffers :wink:


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> If anyone needs Victory arrows let me know. I'll hook up fellow staffers :wink:


That's a awsome gesture Timmy! !! That's kind of like a co-op..lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

a polish polack co-op...lol


----------



## jfuller17

No for real Tim that's cool. I like to see staffers helping staffers.


----------



## CardiacKid74

no problem...I just lllloooovvvveee building arrows


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> no problem...I just lllloooovvvveee building arrows


Lol.........I hate flechting arrows!


----------



## Fresno Dan

I have been thinking about getting into Fletching my own arrows, I have heard that you can do so many more things then having them made for you. Something I have thought about.


----------



## Mao

CardiacKid74 said:


> Nice...One of my top 5 bows from the ATA show. Loved the bow hated the price..lol. Im excited about the year. I am going to shoot for New Breed and chose the Cyborg for my bow. NAP QT3000 rest and Victory X-Ringers for 3D... Not set on a sight yet. Either the Axcel or Spot Hogg Hogg-It... Ready to get together for sure!


Nice.... Sounds like a good set up... I was actually debating between the axcel pro and hogg it... I went with the hogg it because the pins are a lot easier to adjust... It was a chore with the axcel and they dont want to move...Not to mention scratchin it from tryin to get the allen in there.. Just my two cents...


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> Nice.... Sounds like a good set up... I was actually debating between the axcel pro and hogg it... I went with the hogg it because the pins are a lot easier to adjust... It was a chore with the axcel and they dont want to move...Not to mention scratchin it from tryin to get the allen in there.. Just my two cents...


I will have to look for a LH Hogg-It...


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Lol.........I hate flechting arrows!





Fresno Dan said:


> I have been thinking about getting into Fletching my own arrows, I have heard that you can do so many more things then having them made for you. Something I have thought about.


I dont mind fletching them... What I cant seem to figure out is how to keep my 4yo son from messing with them when he is around while building them. A 4yo spaz that gets his little finger super glued to an arrow shaft is like catching a cat once thrown in water...lol

The Arizona EZ fletch is the cats *****. The standard carbon shaft size tool with the 4 degree offset can fletch the standard .245 shafts the big .380 X-ringers and the small .229 VAP's.. You have to be careful on the VAP's to not let the fletching catch to quick but it works for all of them. Its much faster than using a Blitz or Jo-Jann...


----------



## CardiacKid74

V-Force with wraps and FOB's








VAP's built for FIFA 








My cleand squared seams. No extra glue








VAP's with wraps and 3" Fusions








V-Force with wraps and 3" fusions








I love America arrrows for my Brother-in-Law payment on plowing the drive last winter..lol








V-Force with wraps and FOB's








Bunch of standard blazer fletchings


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome Tim! I love the red flame wraps. Those look real nice man.


----------



## jfuller17

The blue wrap and fobs looks killer also!


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Looks awsome Tim! I love the red flame wraps. Those look real nice man.


Those are my VAPs from last season. I'm selling them if anyones interested. They are V3 350's with the 43 grain predator insert. 2 dont have wraps on them and just fletched with 2 red and 1 white fusion like the otehrs. 9 have never been shot. The base of the wrpas have a cross and Genesis 27:3 uner that.


----------



## jfuller17

Cool man


----------



## Fresno Dan

Dang... Wish I had 5 boxes of Victory arrows just laying around... haha I am hoping that I dont destroy one of my 6 that I currently have. I need to go ahead and order a couple dozen. I am gonna check out that Arizonia EZ Fletch.


----------



## CardiacKid74

I dont.. I order them in for people. Cose to hunting season I try nad keep a few dozen on hand. Normally i just oder as needed. I dont do anywhere near the volume a store would that warrants keeping an inventory..


----------



## jfuller17

Wanted to say congrats to Adam Gibson and Dustin Bussard on finishing 2nd and 3rd in the freestyle district shoot today. Both guys shot 300 59x. Good job guys! Way to represent Vendetta!


----------



## jfuller17

Good job today Adam on your high score of the day at the shoot with a 300 60x! Many of the xs were inside outs. I love it buddy!!!


----------



## asa1485

Dang good shootin' guys!! Congrats to all of you.


----------



## dbuzz40

thanks Jason and ASA1485! Dropped the dang X in the 10th round! We're getting there. And as always...great shooting Adam!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Must be those Stabilizers you are using... haha, good shooting guys.


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Must be those Stabilizers you are using... haha, good shooting guys.


Good stabs help for sure.........but those guys can shoot buddy!!!! If you got it ....you got it and they got it! Lol


----------



## Fresno Dan

Very true Jay... it takes talent and good equipment to bring that talent out. I only wish I was that good. Maybe I wont shoot 300 59x, but maybe 298 30x. I am not looking to go pro, just maybe get lucky once in a while, plus, it is just the fun of shooting that I like. I could spend 4-5 hours in my back yard shooting at a block fusion at 20yds. I am thinking about building a target big enough to hold a 5 spot, and then I can start practicing Spots at home. I am getting interested in shooting some spot tourneys. Got to get my bow, sight, rest and stabs first. Which I am still at 0% on completing that too. hahaha


----------



## iammarty

Looks great. Interested in trying one out!


----------



## asa1485

Just for the heck of it and because of the name,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,TTT


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted everyone to know my goal for our first month was to move 50 stabilizers .......and we sold over 50 and I am very happy. Thanks to everyone that bought one. It means alot to us and we are going to continue and grow. Thanks again!


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet Jason and I know it will continue to grow. First 3D of the year Saturday. Hoping to have my new bow in a few weeks and slap my target setup in there and Rick and roll.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted everyone to know my goal for our first month was to move 50 stabilizers .......and we sold over 50 and I am very happy. Thanks to everyone that bought one. It means alot to us and we are going to continue and grow. Thanks again!


Congrats Jay and Sara!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Congrates Jason... I will be one of the next to buy from you. Just have to figure what I want to start with.


----------



## dbuzz40

Wow that's awesome bud. Had no idea you sent that many. I've got a guy interested down here at Purdue in a long bar. Shoot me a text or call me.


----------



## Mao

Congrats on the great work Jason!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Alright so...My shooter shirt has a spot on it for advertising that I like to call "the golden spot".... Its the lower back portion of the shirt and, well since all the ladies will look there anyways Id say that the place to have the logo... What do you think Jay? Maybe check with Sara.


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Alright so...My shooter shirt has a spot on it for advertising that I like to call "the golden spot".... Its the lower back portion of the shirt and, well since all the ladies will look there anyways Id say that the place to have the logo... What do you think Jay? Maybe check with Sara.


Sara said as long as you don't sit down that would be fine! I prefer not to comment on this one Tim. Use your best judgement. LOL


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Sara said as long as you don't sit down that would be fine! I prefer not to comment on this one Tim. Use your best judgement. LOL


No you see if I sit down and expose a little eye candy then it draws more attention to the "golden spot"


----------



## jfuller17

Wrong man.....just wrong


----------



## CardiacKid74

I bet you two are sorry you didnt take time to find me at the ATA..lol


----------



## Robin Hall

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted everyone to know my goal for our first month was to move 50 stabilizers .......and we sold over 50 and I am very happy. Thanks to everyone that bought one. It means alot to us and we are going to continue and grow. Thanks again!


Great job Jason! Congratulations on meeting your first goal, I am sure this is just the start to a great year for you all


----------



## bcbow1971

Jason ment to tell you those files u sent were pic files and not an embroidery file......I need one soon so I can finish my shirts up!!!


----------



## Madlaz

Way to go Jason on your sales keep up the good work sell a couple of thousand you deserve it.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys for all the support. Here are a matched set of freestyle bars I made today and yeah Dan buddy............they are ALL black and look sick!! I might just put them on my bow. The pics dont do them justice they are shinning and sexy!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Nice looking stuff there Mr Fuller. :thumbs_up


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks guys for all the support. Here are a matched set of freestyle bars I made today and yeah Dan buddy............they are ALL black and look sick!! I might just put them on my bow. The pics dont do them justice they are shinning and sexy!


YES they are very nice... I want them. See I told you, go Black and you have a buyer. Now make me a hunter as well.


----------



## jfuller17

ParadigmArchery said:


> Nice looking stuff there Mr Fuller. :thumbs_up


Thanks Joe!


----------



## Madlaz

wow that all black looksawsome would look great on my all black scepter


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> wow that all black looksawsome would look great on my all black scepter


Thanks buddy. They would look killer on a all black bow!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Well my all black NBA Cyborg is on order... Now the wait begins..


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Well my all black NBA Cyborg is on order... Now the wait begins..


Sweet........I love black bows.


----------



## Fresno Dan

My ALL Black Afflixtion is on order... I can not wait to get that bow in my hands. ALL BLACK BOWS are SICK! Now I need ALL black Sight, Rest, Sling, and one other item... Ummm... Oh Yeah THOSE ALL Black Stabilizers!!! HeHeHe


----------



## jfuller17

Hats are in guys! What do you think?


----------



## asa1485

Lookin' good


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Hats are in guys! What do you think?


Looks Good Jay...


----------



## Mao

the hats look great man!


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Hats are in guys! What do you think?


Nice!


----------



## faston2

So after extensive testing (ok, well only around 400 shots), the "shorty 6" as I like to call it is ridiculous for a short stabilizer. Triple stack on the sight side and doubles on the shelf side and I don't even have look at the bubble (I do out of habit though.) The Max Jax on it doesn't really enhance an already bulletproof stab. It holds way steadier than the 6" Doinker that was on there before. You can thump on the riser all you want with the heel of your hand and there is no vibration or humm to the bow at all. 

These enforcers are a home run in my opinion, and there is definately not a hunting stab out there that is sexier than the high quality carbon fiber that Jason is using. (I did go 17 for 21 on pop bottle caps at 20 yards with the other 4 just rubbing the edges.) Garunteed because I can hold this thing still and it's level every time. Those poor animals are going to hate me this year!:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Hats are in guys! What do you think?


Sweet u know I will take 2 one for me and one for the wife......also still need that embroidery file for my shirts. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> So after extensive testing (ok, well only around 400 shots), the "shorty 6" as I like to call it is ridiculous for a short stabilizer. Triple stack on the sight side and doubles on the shelf side and I don't even have look at the bubble (I do out of habit though.) The Max Jax on it doesn't really enhance an already bulletproof stab. It holds way steadier than the 6" Doinker that was on there before. You can thump on the riser all you want with the heel of your hand and there is no vibration or humm to the bow at all.
> 
> These enforcers are a home run in my opinion, and there is definately not a hunting stab out there that is sexier than the high quality carbon fiber that Jason is using. (I did go 17 for 21 on pop bottle caps at 20 yards with the other 4 just rubbing the edges.) Garunteed because I can hold this thing still and it's level every time. Those poor animals are going to hate me this year!:wink:


Awsome buddy I love to hear that!!!! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## asa1485

For people who do not like ttt---------------------TTT LOL


----------



## asa1485

Cold and windy but thought I would get out and do a little walking in the woods today. Looky whoelse was out.

View attachment 996971
View attachment 996972


----------



## CardiacKid74

Its amazing how they flock together and in a few weeks it all changes... To me nothing beats spring gobblers, at least in Ohio..


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome! I love seeing turkeys!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

I see one every morning...


----------



## jfuller17

I love turkey hunting more then any other hunting ......and of course with a bow only.


----------



## CardiacKid74

I like dressing like a brush pile and use a fishing net..


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> I like dressing like a brush pile and use a fishing net..


I am not talking about how you pick up girls!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Who do you think I am Ben Roethlisberger!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> I love turkey hunting more then any other hunting ......and of course with a bow only.


Me also.


----------



## asa1485

CardiacKid74 said:


> Who do you think I am Ben Roethlisberger!


Uhm, brother from another mother maybe????


----------



## Madlaz

cardiact kid you most be a mexican thars the way they used to do it in Texas when i was a kid they also used a club or a baseball bat sounds funny but its true saw that while deer hunting in south texas many years ago but i live in Michigan now.


----------



## CardiacKid74

No I'm a Polack from Cleveland...lol


----------



## jfuller17

Had another great showing this weekend! Everything is looking great guys!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Excellent news!!


----------



## jfuller17

I added a "why it works" section to the website. I tried to make things easy to understand of why the "enforcer" style bar works. check it out and let me know what you think and if it makes sense.


----------



## Fresno Dan

That makes perfect sense Jason, great explanation.


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> That makes perfect sense Jason, great explanation.


Thanks buddy. I am just trying to say something simple so everyone can understand.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Well I am pretty DUMB and I understood it, so you did a great job.


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Well I am pretty DUMB and I understood it, so you did a great job.


LOL come on Dan.....you cant be that dumb! I think you are pretty a smart guy except the whole carbon fiber thing.


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> LOL come on Dan.....you cant be that dumb! I think you are pretty a smart guy except the whole carbon fiber thing.


OUCH!!! That one hurt my friend. Hey not everybody has the same taste, that is why Ford had to try and make something that would keep up with the Camaro. I guess I am just not a typical guy in the fact that I dislike Carbon Fiber. 

Yeah you are right, I can tend to be a little smart, I knew the first time I saw your Stabilizers why you had the bars out front, I know a little bit about counter balancing. I think your design is one of the most common sense on the market.


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> OUCH!!! That one hurt my friend. Hey not everybody has the same taste, that is why Ford had to try and make something that would keep up with the Camaro. I guess I am just not a typical guy in the fact that I dislike Carbon Fiber.
> 
> Yeah you are right, I can tend to be a little smart, I knew the first time I saw your Stabilizers why you had the bars out front, I know a little bit about counter balancing. I think your design is one of the most common sense on the market.


Well now I know you are a smart guy!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Glad someone does. Everyone around me thinks I am the Dumbest Stump in the forest. I keep trying to tell them :wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Well gang been crazy around here but let's just say my 3D this weekend sunk.....sure wasn't my bow or stabs. It was raining then turned into Freezing rating and snow with blowing wind. Got a lot of looks and talked to a few this weekend about the stabilizers. Next weekend I plan on shooting open class. BTW git a package in the mail.......sweet hats Jason....wife said thanks also!!!!

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## Mao

Jason, 
Got the hat today. Instant go to.... Even had a couple people ask about it shooting indoor 3D today so I spread the word...


----------



## jfuller17

Good job guys......keep shooting! Glad you like the hats.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Man waiting for a bow stinks... Like waiting for child birth..lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> Jason,
> Got the hat today. Instant go to.... Even had a couple people ask about it shooting indoor 3D today so I spread the word...


Where did you shoot at?


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Man waiting for a bow stinks... Like waiting for child birth..lol


Tell me about it. I am waiting on my k&k. Have been since oct!


----------



## Mao

CardiacKid74 said:


> Where did you shoot at?


Woodbury Outfitters in Coshocton


----------



## asa1485

That does suck.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Thats long... I only have to wait about 3 weeks...lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mao said:


> Woodbury Outfitters in Coshocton


Nice place? I get the ad's for them once in a while... Terminal Velocity has a shoot on Saturday nights I believe...


----------



## inline6power

Jason, stabs got here and oh my gosh are they SICK. they look even better in person. 100% noticable diff over what i was using before. those front bars are the ticket man, i mean the cats meow. plain bad assss. i will post pics tomorrow. your gift is going in the mail thursday brotha.


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> Jason, stabs got here and oh my gosh are they SICK. they look even better in person. 100% noticable diff over what i was using before. those front bars are the ticket man, i mean the cats meow. plain bad assss. i will post pics tomorrow. your gift is going in the mail thursday brotha.


Awsome man! I am glad you like them. They do really work great. I can't wait to see pics. Keep us posted buddy


----------



## asa1485

Doing a little cleaning up last night about 1am and look who stopped by!!

View attachment 999082


----------



## CardiacKid74

Hey I got a used hat in the mail today... I know I'm the Polack but com'on man!


----------



## asa1485

Looky what I got today guys. Man these things are great. Thank you for making such a good product. I went withthe red. The color of blood.


----------



## jfuller17

Well guys as some of you may know last winter I won a Ram hunt by winning 5 spot league. To be honest I have been debating for a long while on doing the hunt because I am not a fan of fenced hunts. My good buddy Derek guides for this place and basically talked me into going. I have to be honest......its really not my style of hunting, but man it sure wasent easy! It was way harder then I thought it would be!! I was so dang tired from wadding through grass, going up hills and knee deep snow. It was a battle that took most of the day but worked out in the end. I did have a blast and was able to score this beautiful ram. I shot him at around 17-20 yards I would guess. Shot right in the heart and he went maybe 5 yards. The hypershock broadhead did a awsome job and made it a clean fast kill. I want to thank Derek and Lee from the backwoods preserve on awarding the shooters in the league a fun and challenging hunt. I am going to mount him and my kids are super excited to have a ram going on the wall next to the deer.


----------



## asa1485

Congrats on the ram Jason. Yeah I really do not like fences either but they are not at all what people expect. The animals are not just sitting there staring at you "waiting" on you to shoot them. There is a fair amount of work involved.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah its different hunting for sure.......but its not as easy as it sounds. Especially with a bow


----------



## ddworkm

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah its different hunting for sure.......but its not as easy as it sounds. Especially with a bow


Here are some pics..... Video soon!!!! Not great video but some


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks again buddy it was good to get to hunt together again!


----------



## bcbow1971

Congrats brother!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Congrats brother!!!


Thanks man


----------



## asa1485

ddworkm said:


> Here are some pics..... Video soon!!!! Not great video but some


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Very nice Ram Jason


----------



## Mao

CardiacKid74 said:


> Nice place? I get the ad's for them once in a while... Terminal Velocity has a shoot on Saturday nights I believe...


Its not bad.... Max of 35 yards....They do an open 3D night for $5 on Fridays and Sundays with a money class...


----------



## Mao

Congrats Jason!


----------



## asa1485

You know Jayson, I got to thinking (bad thing, I know). But with the whole Vendetta theme and what not, you haven't named your staff. I got the perfect name. "The Cartel"


----------



## CardiacKid74

asa1485 said:


> You know Jayson, I got to thinking (bad thing, I know). But with the whole Vendetta theme and what not, you haven't named your staff. I got the perfect name. "The Cartel"


Can I be the Kielbasa Kid?


----------



## jfuller17

I guess I should name the crew huh? Lol


----------



## Vendetta2

CardiacKid74 said:


> Man waiting for a bow stinks... Like waiting for child birth..lol


You are as bad as Jason--When I was in labor after about 5 hours and I quote him "IM TIRED" oh did he ever stick both feet is him mouth after that!


----------



## Vendetta2

CardiacKid74 said:


> Man waiting for a bow stinks... Like waiting for child birth..lol


I wish you could of seen Jason when the UPS man dropped off his bow--he followed the truck all the way from the back of our house to the front and then the truck went all the way around the circle--he was like a little 3 year old at Christmas time


----------



## Vendetta2

jfuller17 said:


> i added a "why it works" section to the website. I tried to make things easy to understand of why the "enforcer" style bar works. Check it out and let me know what you think and if it makes sense.


i actually added it to the website--jason just typed it up--gosh give me a little credit


----------



## faston2

Great looking ram!


----------



## ddworkm




----------



## jfuller17

For those that don't know we named this ram Jerry through out are hunting day. It came to mind for some reason for a jerry curl......rams have curls. Lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

Vendetta2 said:


> You are as bad as Jason--When I was in labor after about 5 hours and I quote him "IM TIRED" oh did he ever stick both feet is him mouth after that!


Thats bad... My first was 23 hours and once dialated fully she only took like 4 minutes to be born.. Now my son was C-Section so it was a whole lot different.. If you click on my profile you cna see a picture of him..


----------



## CardiacKid74

Vendetta2 said:


> I wish you could of seen Jason when the UPS man dropped off his bow--he followed the truck all the way from the back of our house to the front and then the truck went all the way around the circle--he was like a little 3 year old at Christmas time


I did that with our big screen TV.. It was delivered on a semi truck from HSN and I ran out and walked with the driver from his cab to the trailer door and started openeing the door for him.. He didnt like that...


----------



## CardiacKid74

Vendetta2 said:


> i actually added it to the website--jason just typed it up--gosh give me a little credit


I need to talk to you about a site for me.... Dont worry its not like that..lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> For those that don't know we named this ram Jerry through out are hunting day. It came to mind for some reason for a jerry curl......rams have curls. Lol


I see a leash on that ram...


----------



## Fresno Dan

Cardiac... Do you shoot any of the Harvest Time Arrows? I was considering joining their Staff, but I haven't really heard much about them. Any input would be appreciated. I have been looking at Carbon Express, but don't know if I would be able to get on Staff with them. The guys from Harvest have already sent me the contract, I just have not decided yay or nay. Thanks, dan


----------



## bcbow1971

Great Video Jason!!! Got my new Axcell 4 pin sight for my Ibex and Zen Quiver mounted......decided to tune my V-Force for the summer the 3D targets beat up my VAP's because they penetrate too far....lol

The stab is holding great and all I need is the snow to stop so I can go and shoot out to 50 yards!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Jason that vid is awesome. Hell of a shot man


----------



## faston2

Got the 10" today. No Afflixtion to put it on. Put it on the Exceed so I can at least play with it a little or maybe leave it on for 3D's?????? I could just swap the Axcel for the Spott Hogg and the Grudge with sides for the Enforcer and shoot open one day and release the next?!?!?!?!?!?

Thanks again Jason. The hats look great too! .....and I bet that ram hated that!


----------



## asa1485

ddworkm said:


>


I tell you what. I am sick and tired of all these big whig, archery company owners getting to go after all the animals on private land and have all the [email protected]&n fun. It just isn't righ. Just because I don't own an archery company, I am just as good. Just an ole poor boy, that's all.................................





Just kidding everyone. Nice shot there Jason. Looked like a ton of fun. 

Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## asa1485

CardiacKid74 said:


> I need to talk to you about a site for me.... Dont worry its not like that..lol


I don't know about that. Any "video" floating around from the motel room at the ATA???


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> For those that don't know we named this ram Jerry through out are hunting day. It came to mind for some reason for a jerry curl......rams have curls. Lol


I figured since it was dead it might be named after R*@n or [email protected]!! LOL


----------



## CardiacKid74

asa1485 said:


> I don't know about that. Any "video" floating around from the motel room at the ATA???


How much money do you have?...joking...No Brett Favre suprise videos or photos floating around...


----------



## CardiacKid74

The opening credits are funny... Jerry as the ram..lol


----------



## Vendetta2

CardiacKid74 said:


> I need to talk to you about a site for me.... Dont worry its not like that..lol


gosh i put your mug on the website what more could you want..lol

whatcha got for me??


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah he is picky huh......Tell Tim to quit breaking all the cameras with his manliness....He needs a better picture that one looks fuzzy....lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah he is picky huh......Tell Tim to quit breaking all the cameras with his manliness....He needs a better picture that one looks fuzzy....lol


Hey did you ever see the movie "A League of thier own" with Tom Hanks? Remember the ugly girl on the movie and they had to show her picture from home plate while she stood on 2nd while all the other girls had close-ups? Im the girl on 2nd.... No matter how polished up you make a terd its still a terd...

The photo provided was not fuzzy... Jay must have dont the work on the photo and not Sara... I dont get why they didnt show my stunt double I was standing with though...


----------



## CardiacKid74

Vendetta2 said:


> gosh i put your mug on the website what more could you want..lol
> 
> whatcha got for me??


PM sent


----------



## CardiacKid74

Fresno Dan said:


> Cardiac... Do you shoot any of the Harvest Time Arrows? I was considering joining their Staff, but I haven't really heard much about them. Any input would be appreciated. I have been looking at Carbon Express, but don't know if I would be able to get on Staff with them. The guys from Harvest have already sent me the contract, I just have not decided yay or nay. Thanks, dan


Dan I have seen the products but not shot them yet. My bow is in pieces getting sold off and waiting for my 2011 bow to arrive in the next few weeks... The owners of Harvest Time were the GM and Engineer of Victory archery from the inception. They left Victory and ended up starting Harvest Time. So from what I saw and from what I know from talking to the guys at Harvest Time I know its goign to be good stuff.. The Harvest Time HT-1's are similar to the VAP's, HT-2's are a standard arrow and the HT-3's are the larger diameter target shaft. They will also be introducing a carbon/Aluminum shaft similar to the Easton ACC and another fatter target shaft that will be at the IBO diameter limit... One thing I really like about Harvest Time is the expanded range of spines for the shafts over what Victory offered...


----------



## CardiacKid74

Oh and my Polish co-op offer of Victory Arrows is voided. I'm not delaing with them any longer as of yesterday... Long story.. So the new Polish co-op offered by me is for Harvest Time arrows.. All arrows are offered in .001, .003 and .006 straightness. Let me know what you want and your equipment (bow make, modle, draw length and draw weight) and I will run your set-up on my program for the right spine..


----------



## Vendetta2

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah he is picky huh......Tell Tim to quit breaking all the cameras with his manliness....He needs a better picture that one looks fuzzy....lol


I had to do alot of photo shop work to make it look that good---i dont know maybe i needed a better subject!! lol


----------



## Vendetta2

CardiacKid74 said:


> Hey did you ever see the movie "A League of thier own" with Tom Hanks? Remember the ugly girl on the movie and they had to show her picture from home plate while she stood on 2nd while all the other girls had close-ups? Im the girl on 2nd.... No matter how polished up you make a terd its still a terd...
> 
> The photo provided was not fuzzy... Jay must have dont the work on the photo and not Sara... I dont get why they didnt show my stunt double I was standing with though...


it was really scary when it was so clear... sorry couldnt resist :wink:


----------



## CardiacKid74

WOW! :yield:


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey all I talked to Jason today at the shop we go to and I picked up a 10" stabilizer and this thing is sweet. I will be getting a hold of Jason and will have one of these on my bow soon. Nice job Fuller.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes was a great day and had a blast!!! Tammy shot her first 3D shoot of the year and 1st real test after surgery!! She did great!!
I won the Advanced Bowhunter ......since everyone shot the bowhunter or known 50 but me....lol.....I did win the tough man with a 58 out of 60 and missed the 84 yard long shot my less than an inch from winner. Tammy took 1st!!!


----------



## faston2

Nice work both of you! I suddenly have a strange suspicion that Tammy is partial to shades of pink. Now if it only were an Athens, it would be complete!:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I may be working on that ....she likes that bow so well....

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Brian! I had a great day at the district shoot today at local shop. Dustin won the freestyle class and Phil won the youth class. We also sold out of every stabilizer that was there!!!! I need to get to building!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes you do and Joey Pmed you he said!!!
Lucky Duck!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks good Brian and call me crazy........but I like that pink bow she is using.:mg:


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Looks good Brian and call me crazy........but I like that pink bow she is using.:mg:


Yeah she likes that too much and won't let me get her an Athens just yet.....


----------



## jfuller17

I guess that's why there are so many good brands out there. Everyone likes a little different feel. Trust me I am the only one around my area that shoots a Strothers, but its my favorite bow of all time and it wont be leaving anytime soon!!!! .......or ever.


----------



## Holo

Hi Jason,
I was checking out Adam's target stab. at districs today.
What a great looking unit, even better that it's built local.
Also nice logo design.

I will be in touch.


----------



## jfuller17

Holo said:


> Hi Jason,
> I was checking out Adam's target stab. at districs today.
> What a great looking unit, even better that it's built local.
> Also nice logo design.
> 
> I will be in touch.


Awsome. Thanks. Anytime you want to talk let me know buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

We are now ASA legal in the hunting class. I am in the works with IBO right now. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey Jason, if you get one done, bring down a 10" stabilizer Saturday morning. If not no big deal. I know you are super busy. I'm going to try to give myself some extra cash to get one saturday.


----------



## Ghost 133

Jason,I got that little package today. Thanks again. I enjoyed the talk this morning.


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> Jason,I got that little package today. Thanks again. I enjoyed the talk this morning.


Good deal. It was a nice chat buddy. Anytime buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey Jason, if you get one done, bring down a 10" stabilizer Saturday morning. If not no big deal. I know you are super busy. I'm going to try to give myself some extra cash to get one saturday.


About time you join the dark side!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

I know. now you can't bust my chops too bad.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> I know. now you can't bust my chops too bad.


True.....but if I try I bet I can come up with something to bust you about......only do it cause I love you man!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey buddy, I got some dough. If you come down Saturday morning bring a 10" stabilizer with ya if you can.


----------



## jfuller17

I will try and do that.


----------



## CardiacKid74

"I dont care what anyone says about Justin Bieber... That little girl can sing!".... Saw that on twitter and about choked... My 7yo daughter doesnt think it was funny...


----------



## jfuller17

I shot hoss hills indoor 3-d shoot last night. Had a blast. Shot 10 up on 32 targets (330). I felt pretty decent about it. Not totally sure but I might have the high score. Bottom line is I had fun and got to shoot with new people.


----------



## Madlaz

Jaso have you got your vengance yet when you do be sure to do a review on it sorry for spelling errors been to long since i been to school.


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Jaso have you got your vengance yet when you do be sure to do a review on it sorry for spelling errors been to long since i been to school.


No I haven't and to be honest I canceled my order.


----------



## inline6power

boy oh boy, just got back from out of state working and had another chance to really play with my stabs and Jason, AMAZING work. they perform better than any other i have ever tried and the fit and finish is 100% quality. will post pics in a few.


----------



## Rockinxj00

jfuller17 said:


> I shot hoss hills indoor 3-d shoot last night. Had a blast. Shot 10 up on 32 targets (330). I felt pretty decent about it. Not totally sure but I might have the high score. Bottom line is I had fun and got to shoot with new people.


Thats not bad shooting Jason. Just kidding that is awesome. Missed ya on saturday at the shop. Let me know when you are heading down next.


----------



## bcbow1971

Great 3D today and had a great time with the Long Shot as well......


----------



## asa1485

Nice form Brian and wifey!! Looks like you guys had a fun time.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks good guys and gals!!! Nice hat brian!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah great time and had fun!!! Hat is sweet huh......


----------



## asa1485

Brian, what's that on the tip of your cable slide bud?


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Brian, what's that on the tip of your cable slide bud?


That's a magnetic release holder.......works great!!!!

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## asa1485

Oh ok. Thanks. I remember now seeing one of those in a thread on here.


----------



## jfuller17

I got one also pete. They do work great.


----------



## asa1485

Yeah, I remember seeing you on the thread. You know I wouldn't miss it. Just forgot about it until I seen it on Brian's bow.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well my wife got the itch to try a new 3D course today after shooting yesterday so a spur of the moment we decided to go shoot a place we never tried yet just outside Louisville. It ended up being a fun shoot that was geared more for hunters and glad I brought my Ibex to play!!! The shots are not far and one stake is shots with branches and twigs in the way and of course I shot that one!!! We had fun here is a few pics!!! I shot a 302 and Tammy shot a 244...


----------



## bcbow1971




----------



## jfuller17

Awsome man. Love the pics. I wish we were shooting outside!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Was a great past two days and glad to be outside!!!!! Going shed hunting tomorrow for the holiday!!!


----------



## faston2

Nice superstar pose on the second group of photos! 

I can hear the conversation now.......

Brian: "Hey babe, do you think that if I take that muley home and cut it off at the shoulder, would people believe I really shot a deer that big?"

Tammy: " Uhm....., Brian I think all this 3D'ing in one weekend is making you delusional."

Brian: "You're right, the buck I'll shoot this year will be twice as big!"

Sorry couldn't resist. Started my 4 day today so fresh air tomorrow might do me some good. 

Glad you guys had fun,
Brian


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey funny!!! Yeah I had limbs and twigs in my way....but that is because I decided to shoot the challenging lane!!! It was a blast!!


----------



## asa1485

Dang Brian, those are still open shots in my neck of the woods. You have heard about our shoots!! LOL Great pics. Nothing like spending time with the family.


----------



## Mao

Hey. I haven't posted for a while. I've been shootin a lot lately. Decided to part with the matrix. Didn't like the feel of the draw cycle.. I ended up getting an invasion in optifade forest. Love it. Pics coming.


----------



## CardiacKid74

This could be the coolest hows my form photo ever..lol


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Hey. I haven't posted for a while. I've been shootin a lot lately. Decided to part with the matrix. Didn't like the feel of the draw cycle.. I ended up getting an invasion in optifade forest. Love it. Pics coming.


Awsome can't wait to see them!!


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> This could be the coolest hows my form photo ever..lol


 Yeah that is some award winning form Brian....you must teach me o great one! Looks like I mix between a ninja and robin hood!!


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL......yeah good form in a squat position to get around all the limbs and twigs!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Here is the stab wrap for the new rig... its a die cut so the original carbon will be seen in all voided areas. Plus its short enough for the Vendetta Logo... Matches the arrow wraps... BcBow is making me a matching set sling, bracelet and bino strap also...


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> LOL......yeah good form in a squat position to get around all the limbs and twigs!!!


Excuses... I have seen that in the shooting lanes at the ATA...lol


----------



## jfuller17

Those are sweet Tim!!


----------



## bcbow1971

CardiacKid74 said:


> Here is the stab wrap for the new rig... its a die cut so the original carbon will be seen in all voided areas. Plus its short enough for the Vendetta Logo... Matches the arrow wraps... BcBow is making me a matching set sling, bracelet and bino strap also...


Did Melissa does those for you? They look good!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> Did Melissa does those for you? They look good!!!


yeppers... Battledrum does all my wraps, decals and logo work... I thought they came out pretty sweet.... Will post the photos once I get everything setup


----------



## CardiacKid74

My motto is when you cant shoot good you need to look good :thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> My motto is when you cant shoot good you need to look good :thumbs_up


Well at least your equipment will anyway.


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> Well at least your equipment will anyway.


Right...There isnt any hope for me


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Right...There isnt any hope for me


You said it....not me


----------



## CardiacKid74

no you said it just not as direct as i just did...

What quiver set-up would you guys recomend? I want soemthing with a good belt and bags for accessories... I have an older neet in the navaho print..


----------



## jfuller17

I love my eastons. You can get it with green highlights also. Would match your set-up


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey Jason have you shot that new bow yet? And are you planning to go to Galveston this weekend? Any news on the launcher? Lol alot of questions but haven't talked to you in awhile.


----------



## Madlaz

Tim you need to shoot the polock way 3 arrows nocked at the same time and miss with all three then i can find your nice fletghed and wrapped feathers and trade them back to you for some perogies or stuffed cabbage lol.


----------



## Madlaz

oopps meant arrows not feathers iam a mad Hungarian lol sorry not a Polock Lmao


----------



## Vendetta2

Hello everyone!! Just wanted to let you know that i update the website with a new product....15" body bags in red and black. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! 

As long as the weather is ok, we got dumped on again last night jason and i are heading to galveston to watch a couple of our staff shooters. This is the close i can get to a date with my husband  but that is ok, i will take it!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks good!!! You need to drag him down to KY sometime this year and shoot our shoot!! I will be up there at the R100 and trying to make Bedford as well!!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Madlaz said:


> Tim you need to shoot the polock way 3 arrows nocked at the same time and miss with all three then i can find your nice fletghed and wrapped feathers and trade them back to you for some perogies or stuffed cabbage lol.


I cant pass on some good perogies or cabbage rolls!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Jason check your email and let me know your thought on what I sent you...


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Jason check your email and let me know your thought on what I sent you...


I saw it man. Looks nice for sure. I like the way it offsets to the side a little. Very trick man.


----------



## The Answer

Vendetta2 said:


> Hello everyone!! Just wanted to let you know that i update the website with a new product....15" body bags in red and black.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!
> 
> As long as the weather is ok, we got dumped on again last night jason and i are heading to galveston to watch a couple of our staff shooters. This is the close i can get to a date with my husband  but that is ok, i will take it!!


 LOL, you may have to put him in a body bag!!


----------



## asa1485

LOL.......... Jason's body bag!!

View attachment 1014968


----------



## jfuller17

Funny guys! I need to take her out more. She probably deserves it as much as she puts up with the amount of time I spend on archery. I know I wouldn't trade her.....she's a good find.


----------



## Mao

Okay. I couldn't figure out how to get pics from my Droid X up on here, so I borrowed a camera from my parents. I have only got to shoot it a couple different times so far, but I really like it.


----------



## Mao

Yesterday, I was off of school due to the snow. I spent all day upstairs working on the "Man Cave". Decided to take a few pics while I had my parents camera. I know it is not real impressive, but I love it. My own little get away. Everything in there is from 2006-2011 including my most prized possession, my gun cabinent that my grandpa built me.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Very nice!... I miss my old house. We have a big finished basement and I had a 15'x10' room for my stuff... Now I have a 6'x3' closet for the safe, clothes and misc stuff... Still trying to convince my wife the bows will look nice on the wall... Right now I have my 4 Redlin and 2 NWTF prints up and my full strut turkey in the bay window... Anyone know of a nice bow rack for the wall?


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great buddy! I like it!


----------



## bowtecher82nd

I like the ENFORCER, and think i will have to try one...


----------



## jmduep

I also am looking forward to getting my hands on what looks like an awesome product.....Talk to you soon J


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys. I had a chance to go to galveston for the big spot shoot this weekend. Meet some great people. Very cool place to shoot. I can't wait to go back. Thanks to everyone that was there for being so nice. Aaron thanks for showing me the way to the steak house! It sure was good and it was nice to sit around with your wife and adam and blaine. Thanks again! Good shooting adam as well.


----------



## bcbow1971

Had fun at two shoots this weekend and got lots of looks at my stab's and some questions about it. My ENFORCER got the most looks, especially people liked the kickstand it does for my bow.....but the best part is how well it holds my Ibex steady!!!!


----------



## Vendetta2

asa1485 said:


> LOL.......... Jason's body bag!!
> 
> View attachment 1014968


Jason will only need one of these if he would ever sell another one of his bows (again) I told him he is to have at least two at all times!!


----------



## Vendetta2

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks guys. I had a chance to go to galveston for the big spot shoot this weekend. Meet some great people. Very cool place to shoot. I can't wait to go back. Thanks to everyone that was there for being so nice. Aaron thanks for showing me the way to the steak house! It sure was good and it was nice to sit around with your wife and adam and blaine. Thanks again! Good shooting adam as well.


I also had a great time! It was quality time spent with my husband even though I had to share him with many people  We are thinking of going to Muncie in a couple of weeks--should be another good time  I love seeing Jason so involved in something that he has so much passion for me, brings a smile to my face!


----------



## asa1485

Nothing like quality "family time".


----------



## Rockinxj00

I'm going :crazy:. I can't get to the shop until later this week and Jason was going to drop it off tonight or tomorrow. Oh well the best things come to those who wait.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> I'm going :crazy:. I can't get to the shop until later this week and Jason was going to drop it off tonight or tomorrow. Oh well the best things come to those who wait.


I have yours ready buddy. It will be there tomarrow.


----------



## faston2

Jason, I got something to tell you, so can you meet me at the meeting place. I feel someone might be :behindsof, 


or :dj:, 


or ........................ :set1_chores030:


:jksign: Sara! You guys are the best!


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> I'm going :crazy:. I can't get to the shop until later this week and Jason was going to drop it off tonight or tomorrow. Oh well the best things come to those who wait.


I gave you serial number #0069


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Jason, I got something to tell you, so can you meet me at the meeting place. I feel someone might be :behindsof,
> 
> 
> or :dj:,
> 
> 
> or ........................ :set1_chores030:
> 
> 
> :jksign: Sara! You guys are the best!



Very funny Brian!!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

jfuller17 said:


> I gave you serial number #0069


that has to be for when you cracked on me for the 69th post


----------



## CardiacKid74

Wraps are in so I will have the stab blinged up by the weekend hopefully...


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Wraps are in so I will have the stab blinged up by the weekend hopefully...


Awsome can't wait to seer it man.


----------



## bcbow1971

Going to a shoot that I havent been to since early last year with a guy that was checking out my Vendetta stab at last weeks shoot......


----------



## Rockinxj00

Jason, I got it and it is on the Maxxis and looks sweet. Going to try and shoot out in the yard weather permitting. I am going to get to the shop early Saturday morning to tinker with it before league. Thanks man it is awesome.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Jason, I got it and it is on the Maxxis and looks sweet. Going to try and shoot out in the yard weather permitting. I am going to get to the shop early Saturday morning to tinker with it before league. Thanks man it is awesome.


Sweet!!! I am glad you like man. I should be there Saturday also if you need any help.


----------



## Vendetta2

faston2 said:


> jason, i got something to tell you, so can you meet me at the meeting place. I feel someone might be :behindsof,
> 
> 
> or :dj:,
> 
> 
> or ........................ :set1_chores030:
> 
> 
> :jksign: Sara! You guys are the best!


it's not hard to heara everything, see everything when j tells me all--he forwarded your text to me--i know all


----------



## faston2

Vendetta2 said:


> when j tells me all--he forwarded your text to me


So he's the mole!

I feel so betrayed.:yield:


----------



## asa1485

LOL.......adds new meaning to the wife *made* me do it theory


----------



## jfuller17

Shot first 5 spot round tonight in over a year......shot a 298 37x. Not bad but if I was shooting a bigger arrow then a flatline it would have been a 300. I just need to do some practicing. I am using all hunting equipment this year.


----------



## asa1485

Ang good shooting for hunting setup. I just shot my first ever 5 spot the other day.


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> So he's the mole!
> 
> I feel so betrayed.:yield:


Don't let her fool you. I may have sent her the text so she could mess with you, but I made that decision about your stab on my own. Lol


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning Fellas.....and ladies.......Hoping the rain stops so I can hit the shoot Sunday at least!!!! May be ordering another ENFORCER just in case my new Afflixtion likes it better than my Judge........But I doubt it will...............Plus it will give me the option to shoot Hunting class without having to swap from my hunting bow!!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Good shooting Jason. I bet that jumped you up in the league.


----------



## Rockinxj00

All I can say is wow. Went to league this morning and on my warmups, I was shooting 5 spot. I only shot 5 ends, but it was 25-5x, 25-4x, 3 rounds of 25-2x's. this is way better than my old stabilizer. Thanks Fuller.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> All I can say is wow. Went to league this morning and on my warmups, I was shooting 5 spot. I only shot 5 ends, but it was 25-5x, 25-4x, 3 rounds of 25-2x's. this is way better than my old stabilizer. Thanks Fuller.


Awsome buddy! Glad you are liking it.


----------



## Rockinxj00

:bump: for ya Jason. How was Bass n Bucks?


----------



## Mao

I shot my first full 3D round this afternoon at the indoor open league shoot with my Invasion. I am kind of embarrased to admit it, but I shot my best round of the year (even better than with my target set up with the long bar and moveable sights). I think I finally got the Enforcer tweaked just right. Other than getting used to pulling back 65# again, I am loving it.


----------



## faston2

Mao said:


> I shot my first full 3D round this afternoon at the indoor open league shoot with my Invasion. I am kind of embarrased to admit it, but I shot my best round of the year (even better than with my target set up with the long bar and moveable sights). I think I finally got the Enforcer tweaked just right. Other than getting used to pulling back 65# again, I am loving it.


Way to go Marcus! 

First big shoot for me in 2 weeks. Don't think my Afflixtion will be here, so it will be the Exceed with the Grudge and v bars for me.


----------



## bcbow1971

faston2 said:


> Way to go Marcus!
> 
> First big shoot for me in 2 weeks. Don't think my Afflixtion will be here, so it will be the Exceed with the Grudge and v bars for me.


Ditto on Afflixtion.......been using my Ibex and 34".........but trading my 34" for an Exceed as soon as the other guy gets his Excel!!!


----------



## faston2

Would that be the orange fade one? I was tempted to trade the Ibex for that one, but haven't shot anything with it yet, so it seemed a little cold hearted to do the the little fellar'.


----------



## bcbow1971

faston2 said:


> Would that be the orange fade one? I was tempted to trade the Ibex for that one, but haven't shot anything with it yet, so it seemed a little cold hearted to do the the little fellar'.



YUP!!!! I like my 34" but my Ibex is now my hunting rig and my Afflixtion will be my 3D bow and I will turn the Exceed into my paper bow!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> :bump: for ya Jason. How was Bass n Bucks?


I didn't go buddy. I went to mentone to my Dads warehouse and sighted in my 30 and 40 yards pretty good. I couldn't find anyone to go so I just went there and shot. Been working in shop today also.


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> I shot my first full 3D round this afternoon at the indoor open league shoot with my Invasion. I am kind of embarrased to admit it, but I shot my best round of the year (even better than with my target set up with the long bar and moveable sights). I think I finally got the Enforcer tweaked just right. Other than getting used to pulling back 65# again, I am loving it.


Good deal marcus! We are about to get my new 4,2,1 weight system. It will make fine tuning easier and we changed to the stud to 5/16" to help support more weight and make things simpler.


----------



## Vendetta2

jfuller17 said:


> Shot first 5 spot round tonight in over a year......shot a 298 37x. Not bad but if I was shooting a bigger arrow then a flatline it would have been a 300. I just need to do some practicing. I am using all hunting equipment this year.


Jason is already planning on putting together a spot bow for next year--imagine that--another bow and another Strothers!!


----------



## jfuller17

Vendetta2 said:


> Jason is already planning on putting together a spot bow for next year--imagine that--another bow and another Strothers!!


Is there any other company?


----------



## asa1485

LOL....Not for him.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Is there any other company?


You betcha! I've got a couple that you can shoot.:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> You betcha! I've got a couple that you can shoot.:wink:


I have shot that brand Brian...........


----------



## bcbow1971

Jason I think has a crush on Strothers......Sara better watch out!!!

Well looks like my Ibex will be getting its workout the next couple weeks until my Afflixtion gets here!!! I have decided to not shoot my 34" much since I will be trading it for an Exceed.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Jason I think has a crush on Strothers......Sara better watch out!!!
> 
> Well looks like my Ibex will be getting its workout the next couple weeks until my Afflixtion gets here!!! I have decided to not shoot my 34" much since I will be trading it for an Exceed.


Yeah my crush runs about as deep as yours and that "a"-bow company.....lol


----------



## Vendetta2

bcbow1971 said:


> Jason I think has a crush on Strothers......Sara better watch out!!!
> 
> Well looks like my Ibex will be getting its workout the next couple weeks until my Afflixtion gets here!!! I have decided to not shoot my 34" much since I will be trading it for an Exceed.


Im just glad he doesnt change wives like he changes bows or should i say used to change bows!! I should make him sign an agreement not to sell -kinda like the marriage paper he signed years ago


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL!!!! Yeah I know what you mean!!!


----------



## Mao

faston2 said:


> Way to go Marcus!
> 
> First big shoot for me in 2 weeks. Don't think my Afflixtion will be here, so it will be the Exceed with the Grudge and v bars for me.




Good Luck buddy!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey guys just wanted to let you know I've got collegiate indoor nationals at Michigan state this weekend. I'll be posting scores after the first day to keep you all updated. It's a 3-spot where only the baby X is scored a ten and the rest of the yellow a 9. Don't be too harsh when I post scores! lol anyway...wish me luck. I hope my shooting doesn't spoil the Vendetta name! haha


----------



## jfuller17

Good luck dustin I am sure you will be fine!


----------



## bcbow1971

Just ordered some new Business cards and have Vendetta logo and website on back!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Just ordered some new Business cards and have Vendetta logo and website on back!!!!!


Awsome!! You know I need a few of those cards when you get them!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Awsome!! You know I need a few of those cards when you get them!


Well They have my other sponsors on them as well.......kind of like a mutlipurpose card......


----------



## jfuller17

Sounds cool. Its a good idea.


----------



## bcbow1971

I only pay $20TYD for 500 two sided glossy cards and you can make any design you want......I use Powerpoint and then save as a PDF and he sends a proof and I get them in the mail in a few days!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Getting some window decals done locally and they are only $10 a piece at 10" long.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Here is the stab.... Finally had a minute of time to work on them without the kids...


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks good Tim!!


----------



## inline6power

well got my invasion all setup with everythign and i am here to tell ya. its lights out with your stab jason. its so nice to offset weight to one side if need be. i dont have to look at my stupid sight level anymore. it shoots freakin awesome.


----------



## jfuller17

Tim........that looks freakin sick man!!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## jfuller17

inline6power said:


> well got my invasion all setup with everythign and i am here to tell ya. its lights out with your stab jason. its so nice to offset weight to one side if need be. i dont have to look at my stupid sight level anymore. it shoots freakin awesome.


Awsome Adam! I am glad you are liking them buddy.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Thanks guys. I really like how it turned out. The decal is die cut so between the flames you can still see the carbon fiber. The Vendetta decal fit perfect towards the front also..


----------



## CardiacKid74

Brian I got the Sling, bracelet and bino strap yesterday. Look awesome. Will post some photos of the bow put together soon. Maybe tonight... Here are the arrows i made up to match...


----------



## Mao

those arrows are nasty!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks sweet man!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Thanks. Remember if anyone needs any arrows I am helping out our staff guys to discounts. I build em ready to shoot..


----------



## jfuller17

Check out this review ..........http://archeryreport.com/2011/03/review-vendetta-archery-enforcer-stabilizer


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Check out this review ..........http://archeryreport.com/2011/03/review-vendetta-archery-enforcer-stabilizer


That's a great start brother!! I put the Grudge and v bars back on the Exceed and couldn't miss those pesky bottle caps!!


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> That's a great start brother!! I put the Grudge and v bars back on the Exceed and couldn't miss those pesky bottle caps!!


Awsome buddy!


----------



## bcbow1971

Great review!!! My favorite part is about the side beside comparrison to that certain other brand!! 
Enforcer worked this weekend!!! 

Well shot local shoot isntead of the State Qualifiers since I was planning on shooting my Ibex and if I qualified in Bowhunter class then that is what I would have to shoot at the states they said so I will qualify with my Afflixtion later!!!

Well anyways great weather and great day for a 3D shoot!!! I got my LD Pro V rest all setup and tuned and got 1st place in the Advanced Bowhunter class with 299. Not my best score but I was getting tired after shooting a ton last week with my 70# Ibex. My V-Force were flying great out to 40 yards but I was shooting two different Vforce arrows that I thought were equal in weight and everything else but found out that they flew just a little different. One set is an older set that I bought from someone and the others I setup. They did the job but I ended up turning my bow down 2 turns and it is sitting right at 60#'s and feels smooth as butter!!! I slapped my 240grain VAP's on the rest and with a tiny adjustment shot bullet holes and then walk backed tuned it!!! Lets just say I threw 10 Vforce and 10 VAP's at 50 yards to see the grouping difference and the VAPs were half the size of the V-Force.....V Force were about 5" group at 50 yards as the VAPs were about 3" at 50 yards.....and when I through the arrows through Chrono my 340 grain VAP's at 60#'s were shooting almost as fast as my 280grain V-Force at 70#'s!!!!

Here is a few pics from this weekend!


----------



## Holo

I want to congratulate Adam Gibson winning the Indiana State Indoor Male Freestyle in a shoot off.
Great shooting with a great stabilizer.


----------



## bcbow1971

Holo said:


> I want to congratulate Adam Gibson winning the Indiana State Indoor Male Freestyle in a shoot off.
> Great shooting with a great stabilizer.


Congrats and I agree!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Holo said:


> I want to congratulate Adam Gibson winning the Indiana State Indoor Male Freestyle in a shoot off.
> Great shooting with a great stabilizer.


I agree! Good job Adam.......if your not first your last. LOL Also want to say congrats to Dustin Bussard for winning the college shoor at Michigan state this weekend as well. Great shooting guys! It was a great weekend for Vendetta Archery!


----------



## asa1485

Check it out guys. Fella is making some really nice 3D wallpapers. I have asked him to make several and he has come through. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...1060352485&highlight=wallpaper#post1060352485 post #258


----------



## bcbow1971

Great looking pic!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

This weekends shoot and target #30 Iron Buck 3 out of 4 of us shot the 12 ring and got 24 points.....mine was 30 yards the others shot Hunter class and theres was 25 yards


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome man! Looks like fun!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Awsome man! Looks like fun!


It is that is why you need to come down here sometime this year!!! I am coming up to the R100!!


----------



## asa1485

Yep. They are fun. We have an iron buck as well. A lot of money lost in arrows at that thing. I made a rabbit one and a **** one as well. Where I used to work, they had an automated plasma cutter. That thing could do anything.


----------



## bcbow1971

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Looking at wrapping my complete Grudge and Partner in Crime with these what do you think....still waiting on Melissa to see what kind of magic she can do!!


----------



## jfuller17

That would be wild!!! I just got our new 4-2-1 weights today also.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> That would be wild!!! I just got our new 4-2-1 weights today also.


Yeah, it's good to see our brother Brian likes to keep things low key!:blob1:


----------



## bcbow1971

faston2 said:


> Yeah, it's good to see our brother Brian likes to keep things low key!:blob1:


Well u know someone has too.....wait till u see my bow.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Here is my cyborg with the Vendetta Stab and BcBow Design sling.


----------



## jfuller17

That thing looks sick man!!!! How does it shoot?


----------



## Ghost 133

Nice rig there Kid. I got a few of em just like it. Matter of fact I got one rigged out almost the same.


----------



## CardiacKid74

jfuller17 said:


> That thing looks sick man!!!! How does it shoot?


Thanks Jason... Will let you know Saturday. My boxer tore up my foam block so I gotta hit the range now...



Ghost 133 said:


> Nice rig there Kid. I got a few of em just like it. Matter of fact I got one rigged out almost the same.


Thanks Gerald... Well its gotta have some Ghost to it. I got that sight from your stable..


----------



## alfabuck

Nice looking stabs Jay keep up the good work brother and hope you feel better soon man.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Nice looking stabs Jay keep up the good work brother and hope you feel better soon man.


Thanks man! I am ready to get rid of this dang sickness.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks man! I am ready to get rid of this dang sickness.


You need to hook an I.V. up from you to your SR and get some high doses of STROTHER in you lol!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> You need to hook an I.V. up from you to your SR and get some high doses of STROTHER in you lol!!!!


Amen to that! I actually finally feel better. Going to go shoot a little today man.


----------



## alfabuck

Good man!!! Gotta start shooting antinbiotics capsules out of the air lol!!


----------



## jfuller17

Had a great time today! Got a chance to shoot with nick jones today outside and had a blast. I love 3-d and im so glad its warm!!


----------



## alfabuck

You lucky duck you. I hope to get out and hit my first one of the season tommorrow.


----------



## bcbow1971

Evening gang!!! Shot great today knowing my Afflixtion is coming next week!!! Shot 313 in Advanced bowhunter class, 58 out pf 60 in Tough Man and 1 1/4" from center of 82 yard long shot with my 34"!!! Here is a few pics from the Iron Buck and a few guys I shot with from Southern IN!! He shot ACC's and hit metal and flowered the aluminum and splintered the carbon but still stuck in the foam!!! Mine is just inside and did ruin the arrow when I skinned the metal but still got foam!!! Lots of people digging my stabilizer and man I am so excited my new bow will be in this week!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome!!!! I love your buddies hat! Lol


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I know looks a lot like ours......lol.......I was telling him all about you and Strothers and handed out a few of my new business cards that has all sponsors and websites on the back!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah I know looks a lot like ours......lol.......I was telling him all about you and Strothers and handed out a few of my new business cards that has all sponsors and websites on the back!!!!


Awsome man!!


----------



## JONEZ24

jfuller17 said:


> Had a great time today! Got a chance to shoot with nick jones today outside and had a blast. I love 3-d and im so glad its warm!!


Yeah Jason, I had a blast today too! I wish I could have walked away with the money we had on that last target, maybe next time. I will have to get a hold of LaGrange county parks and rec to see about Pine Knob, I would love to get over there with the new bow to see what can be done with it. Oh by the way, thanks again for tuning my Fatboy for me, I don't think it was shooting right!


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Yeah Jason, I had a blast today too! I wish I could have walked away with the money we had on that last target, maybe next time. I will have to get a hold of LaGrange county parks and rec to see about Pine Knob, I would love to get over there with the new bow to see what can be done with it. Oh by the way, thanks again for tuning my Fatboy for me, I don't think it was shooting right!


Its all good fun buddy. I was just trying to get your spine stiffer..lol we need to hit pine knob for sure!!! After all you are a Strothers brother now...lol


----------



## JONEZ24

that kinda sounds creepy but I can deal with it


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> that kinda sounds creepy but I can deal with it


How creepy can it be the only other person that had that title other then me around this area was.....Sam. LOL


----------



## Rockinxj00

wish I could of been there yesterday. Got to knock some birds out of the air though. What a blast.


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah we could of used you to beat up on, Phillip is just too easy!!!!


----------



## Mao

BC- Great shooting man!!!! I really like the pics... 

I had a rough day on the 3d course today. I forgot my Enforcer in the truck and tried to shoot without a stabilizer. Needless to say, it was pretty ugly... Started of shooting 5 straight 8's that were dead nuts left to right but 2 inches high on every one. At the turn I put the bow away and ate hot dogs and kept score. Wont make that mistake again!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> BC- Great shooting man!!!! I really like the pics...
> 
> I had a rough day on the 3d course today. I forgot my Enforcer in the truck and tried to shoot without a stabilizer. Needless to say, it was pretty ugly... Started of shooting 5 straight 8's that were dead nuts left to right but 2 inches high on every one. At the turn I put the bow away and ate hot dogs and kept score. Wont make that mistake again!!!


 Yeah that stinks..........shows you stabilizers make a difference lol


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah that stinks..........shows you stabilizers make a difference lol


it was unbelieveable!!! i couldnt believe how much it effected it!!


----------



## alfabuck

Mao said:


> it was unbelieveable!!! i couldnt believe how much it effected it!!


Yeah Mao if you are shooting a long bar with side bars it makes a big difference. I see a big difference just by adding and removing weights from my side bars. I know you won't forget them again. lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbuzz40

Jones and Jason...you boys better be prepared for when I finally get out of school for the summer. My shiny new bow is lookin to kick some but.


----------



## JONEZ24

yeah that bow sure is cute! It should match your dress and shoes perfectly. :teeth:


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I went out this weekend and put a Vengence on the people knowing my new target bow will be here this week!!! I shot a 313 Saturday in Advanced Bowhunter class and took 1st, won the toughman shoot with a 58 out of 60, Won the Glendale Longshot(82 yard) at 1 1/4" from center and then yesterday I shot a 314 at another shoot. I had a 5 each day and so that score really showed how well I was shooting......Can't wait to get my Green Machine all put together and tuned up and rock and roll!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> Jones and Jason...you boys better be prepared for when I finally get out of school for the summer. My shiny new bow is lookin to kick some but.


Two words..........."bring it". I don't know if you realize or not that paint don't mean squat for points. My ugly all black bow is ready for business.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I went out this weekend and put a Vengence on the people knowing my new target bow will be here this week!!! I shot a 313 Saturday in Advanced Bowhunter class and took 1st, won the toughman shoot with a 58 out of 60, Won the Glendale Longshot(82 yard) at 1 1/4" from center and then yesterday I shot a 314 at another shoot. I had a 5 each day and so that score really showed how well I was shooting......Can't wait to get my Green Machine all put together and tuned up and rock and roll!!!!!


Awsome Brian!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a pic of the new "Black" carbon bars on my SR-71. They look sick on this black bow guys!! Just made a set to see how they looked.


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to tell everyone thanks again for all there support. We are doing VERY well right now. I have many major deals in the works as well that could blow us up. I also just got the new batch of parts and we made some improvements on what we had and man-o-man these babies look so dang sexy now its crazy. Also lined up a very nice machine shop to double our part runs to allow us to keep up. Its never bad to have several shops to make sure delays dont happen anymore. I just appreciate everyone being supportive. With out customers we are nothing. Please keep up the good work. I could not be happier with how fast we have been growing.......... Oh yeah we are 2 weeks away from un-veiling our own side bar brackets. These things will be rock solid with tons of adjustment. It will be the perfect addition to all ready great line of products.


----------



## dbuzz40

Jones and jason....once again...I don't want to bring up 3D leagues last year but if I remember correctly, I was the one taking home the cash! Just get ready! and jason...can't wait for the side bar brackets...didn't even know they were in the works.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone thanks again for all there support. We are doing VERY well right now. I have many major deals in the works as well that could blow us up. I also just got the new batch of parts and we made some improvements on what we had and man-o-man these babies look so dang sexy now its crazy. Also lined up a very nice machine shop to double our part runs to allow us to keep up. Its never bad to have several shops to make sure delays dont happen anymore. I just appreciate everyone being supportive. With out customers we are nothing. Please keep up the good work. I could not be happier with how fast we have been growing.......... Oh yeah we are 2 weeks away from un-veiling our own side bar brackets. These things will be rock solid with tons of adjustment. It will be the perfect addition to all ready great line of products.



Congrats on the progress. Very glad to hear that. Hard to keep good people down. And, you and Sara are ,,,,,Good people.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Congrats on the progress. Very glad to hear that. Hard to keep good people down. And, you and Sara are ,,,,,Good people.


Thanks Pete!!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a pic of the new "Black" carbon bars on my SR-71. They look sick on this black bow guys!! Just made a set to see how they looked.


Very nice looking rig Jay, That bow is almost as nice as its big brother....the INSPIRE!!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Very nice looking rig Jay, That bow is almost as nice as its big brother....the INSPIRE!!!


Thanks buddy! That inspire is a bad mofo


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone thanks again for all there support. We are doing VERY well right now. I have many major deals in the works as well that could blow us up. I also just got the new batch of parts and we made some improvements on what we had and man-o-man these babies look so dang sexy now its crazy. Also lined up a very nice machine shop to double our part runs to allow us to keep up. Its never bad to have several shops to make sure delays dont happen anymore. I just appreciate everyone being supportive. With out customers we are nothing. Please keep up the good work. I could not be happier with how fast we have been growing.......... Oh yeah we are 2 weeks away from un-veiling our own side bar brackets. These things will be rock solid with tons of adjustment. It will be the perfect addition to all ready great line of products.


Well we try to take care of those who take of us as well support a great product the "WORKS!!!!"

Look forward to the sidebar mounts!!! I think I am going to order a all polished/raw aluminum look to match my Afflixtion when it gets here!!!!


----------



## faston2

Sidebar mounts?????? YESSSSSSSS!!!!!! 

......And now, an open letter to my current v bar mount:




Dear UNNAMED Bar mount,

Enjoy your retirement. Now you have time to work on your golf game and go fishing everyday. (If you can do it from the parts graveyard box):sad:

Sincerely, 

Vendetta Fanatic


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Sidebar mounts?????? YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!
> 
> ......And now, an open letter to my current v bar mount:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear UNNAMED Bar mount,
> 
> Enjoy your retirement. Now you have time to work on your golf game and go fishing everyday. (If you can do it from the parts graveyard box):sad:
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Vendetta Fanatic


That's funny!


----------



## faston2

Here's the 10 on my new Afflixtion that came today!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## jfuller17

Looks sweet Brian!!!! Love the predator camo buddy!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone thanks again for all there support. We are doing VERY well right now. I have many major deals in the works as well that could blow us up. I also just got the new batch of parts and we made some improvements on what we had and man-o-man these babies look so dang sexy now its crazy. Also lined up a very nice machine shop to double our part runs to allow us to keep up. Its never bad to have several shops to make sure delays dont happen anymore. I just appreciate everyone being supportive. With out customers we are nothing. Please keep up the good work. I could not be happier with how fast we have been growing.......... Oh yeah we are 2 weeks away from un-veiling our own side bar brackets. These things will be rock solid with tons of adjustment. It will be the perfect addition to all ready great line of products.


Great to hear man and the best of luck with some awesome products Jay!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks John...........had fun tonight at league. Me and dad took home the money for the hoss hills indoor 3-d league. It was fun!!!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks John...........had fun tonight at league. Me and dad took home the money for the hoss hills indoor 3-d league. It was fun!!!


Nice that's great you get to spend time shooting with your pop. It must be a great time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

A little bump for the Vendetta crew. Nice looking rigs guys. Bri I saw your new green machine and it is sweet man. Good luck to everyone out on the course this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> A little bump for the Vendetta crew. Nice looking rigs guys. Bri I saw your new green machine and it is sweet man. Good luck to everyone out on the course this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the bump buddy. Wait till you see these babies up close!!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is some pics of the new weights on the bars.


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet dude, i love the new weights Jay, they look sick, cant wait to get mine.


----------



## alfabuck

I like the large diameter and finish on them.


----------



## Vendetta2

I got the website update!! Everything is good to go with the new weight set up. With the changes we were able to drop our price on "THE ENFORCER" from $107.99 to $99.99 :teeth:

I will be working on a dealer page--we have a new dealer in AR and the one in IN. Working with a dealer from IL. We have lots working for us. 

Best of luck to Adam Gibson and John Runyan at Nationals this weekend!!


----------



## alfabuck

SWEET!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Vendetta2 said:


> I got the website update!! Everything is good to go with the new weight set up. With the changes we were able to drop our price on "THE ENFORCER" from $107.99 to $99.99 :teeth:
> 
> I will be working on a dealer page--we have a new dealer in AR and the one in IN. Working with a dealer from IL. We have lots working for us.
> 
> Best of luck to Adam Gibson and John Runyan at Nationals this weekend!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks again Alfa!! I cant wait to see what you think of the bars buddy.


----------



## dbuzz40

Dude those new weights look sweet. In my opinion they are a great improvement to the look of the bar. best looking stab you can find.


----------



## faston2

dbuzz40 said:


> Dude those new weights look sweet. In my opinion they are a great improvement to the look of the bar. best looking stab you can find.


What he said. :set1_signs009:


----------



## ARCHERAF

Looking good J


----------



## alfabuck

Cant wait to do some testing with different setups we discussed. These stabs are going to the top and so is this thread.lol!


----------



## alfabuck

A Friday night bump. Looking forward to putting these top quality stabs on my rig for 3d this season!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks buddy I cant wait till you do put them on!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


Hey Bill......you need to get a hold of me and we can get the new weights on to your stab buddy.


----------



## alfabuck

Saturday bump for Vendetta.


----------



## Ghost 133

Just got a message from Jason that my front and rear bars are on the way for my open bow. Looking for bigger and better things from Jason and Vendetta as he grows the company. Keep it up Hoss.


----------



## alfabuck

Ghost 133 said:


> Just got a message from Jason that my front and rear bars are on the way for my open bow. Looking for bigger and better things from Jason and Vendetta as he grows the company. Keep it up Hoss.


 Nice good luck with them and post some pics up when you get them. Cnt wait to get mine!!!


----------



## Mao

Whats up John??? Good to see you over here man!


----------



## alfabuck

Mao said:


> Whats up John??? Good to see you over here man!


Nothing much man just getting ready for 3d season. How you been man? Looks like you had a good deer season with that nice one you shot man. That's awesome. You getting out to do any turkey hunting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> Just got a message from Jason that my front and rear bars are on the way for my open bow. Looking for bigger and better things from Jason and Vendetta as he grows the company. Keep it up Hoss.


You should have them tomorrow I would guess. Please let us know how they work and by all means if you need any help please call me buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

Have some fun today in the yard. Got Dustins stab dialed in as well. It was a fun day. Here some pics of the bows. I have to admit the blue is pretty sweet next to my plain black bow.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Have some fun today in the yard. Got Dustins stab dialed in as well. It was a fun day. Here some pics of the bows. I have to admit the blue is pretty sweet next to my plain black bow.


Sweet rigs Jay!!!! The stabilizers look awesome!!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Sweet rigs Jay!!!! The stabilizers look awesome!!!


Thanks buddy. Dustin seemed to be pretty stoked by how the "Enforcer" worked. Needless to say there will be one more b-stinger for sale on AT soon.:wink:


----------



## peoples

I would love to try one of those for 3d say 25"


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey buddy had fun yesterday. Love the new weight system and how much more efficent the Enforcer is on the Maxxis even if it is Lefty.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey buddy had fun yesterday. Love the new weight system and how much more efficent the Enforcer is on the Maxxis even if it is Lefty.


Yeah buddy it was fun!!! Its always a good time shooting with you guys. I am glad you like the new weights as well. Those were some LONG shots. LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

Sorry about the bad sight adjustment info, I hope that tree recovers from it's wounds. Maybe next time we will have bows that are remotely close in speeds. We have to get out on spring break!


----------



## jfuller17

Amen Nick! Let's do that man!


----------



## TwentySix

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone thanks again for all there support. We are doing VERY well right now. I have many major deals in the works as well that could blow us up. I also just got the new batch of parts and we made some improvements on what we had and man-o-man these babies look so dang sexy now its crazy. Also lined up a very nice machine shop to double our part runs to allow us to keep up. Its never bad to have several shops to make sure delays dont happen anymore. I just appreciate everyone being supportive. With out customers we are nothing. Please keep up the good work. I could not be happier with how fast we have been growing.......... Oh yeah we are 2 weeks away from un-veiling our own side bar brackets. These things will be rock solid with tons of adjustment. It will be the perfect addition to all ready great line of products.


I'm waiting to see what your side bar brackets look like.


----------



## dbuzz40

Lol man who's blue bow is that?!! Thing is sexy!  anyway...ya I'm totally pumped about my new enforcer. Jason and I went to check out our turkey hunting spot and went back to his place to shoot. Jason was really cool and put the enforcer together right in front of me and helped me get the exact weights I wanted on both sides. Not very many stabilizer companies can you go over to the owners house and have them put one together for you. It was awesome. He even threw in an extra weight or two in case I needed them. That's customer service guys!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well took her out for her inaugural 3D shoot yesterday!!!! Well lets just say on my slider there was not many clicks between 20-50!!!! It shot like a dream and with my new Stan SX2 release I was happy with my performance!! I shot a 291 in the Open class..........and shot a 58 on the 5 target Toughman shoot!! My X-Ringers HV's were flying great out of the Afflixtion!!! Lets just say that the Neon Lime and Web actually blends in well in early spring foliage....I actually almost over looked my bow on the course....lol 

Melissa said my wraps are already shipped.....not sure what colors she ended up using but I hope she changed them but if not I am sure they will be sweet!!! I ended up using just one weight(Plus Limbsaver tip mainly for setting on ground) on my long bar as well as one on each of my side bars.......this bow sits so well in my hand I am about to do some experementing with one side bar and maybe shorter long bar.....I will also be messing with my enforcer on this bow some.....


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Well took her out for her inaugural 3D shoot yesterday!!!! Well lets just say on my slider there was not many clicks between 20-50!!!! It shot like a dream and with my new Stan SX2 release I was happy with my performance!! I shot a 291 in the Open class..........and shot a 58 on the 5 target Toughman shoot!! My X-Ringers HV's were flying great out of the Afflixtion!!! Lets just say that the Neon Lime and Web actually blends in well in early spring foliage....I actually almost over looked my bow on the course....lol
> 
> Melissa said my wraps are already shipped.....not sure what colors she ended up using but I hope she changed them but if not I am sure they will be sweet!!! I ended up using just one weight(Plus Limbsaver tip mainly for setting on ground) on my long bar as well as one on each of my side bars.......this bow sits so well in my hand I am about to do some experementing with one side bar and maybe shorter long bar.....I will also be messing with my enforcer on this bow some.....


Good deal Brian!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Long is an understatement when your shooting mile long shots LOL. Definitely a good time. Now that I'm at 4 days a week for a little bit, we might have to get over to Pine Knob and do some shooting.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Long is an understatement when your shooting mile long shots LOL. Definitely a good time. Now that I'm at 4 days a week for a little bit, we might have to get over to Pine Knob and do some shooting.


Sounds like a plan buddy!


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> Well took her out for her inaugural 3D shoot yesterday!!!! Well lets just say on my slider there was not many clicks between 20-50!!!! It shot like a dream and with my new Stan SX2 release I was happy with my performance!! I shot a 291 in the Open class..........and shot a 58 on the 5 target Toughman shoot!! My X-Ringers HV's were flying great out of the Afflixtion!!! Lets just say that the Neon Lime and Web actually blends in well in early spring foliage....I actually almost over looked my bow on the course....lol
> 
> Melissa said my wraps are already shipped.....not sure what colors she ended up using but I hope she changed them but if not I am sure they will be sweet!!! I ended up using just one weight(Plus Limbsaver tip mainly for setting on ground) on my long bar as well as one on each of my side bars.......this bow sits so well in my hand I am about to do some experementing with one side bar and maybe shorter long bar.....I will also be messing with my enforcer on this bow some.....


Good luck with the new bow Bri and some good shooting man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Alfa.......I am building that test peice we talked about tonight buddy.


----------



## dbuzz40

Rockinxj00 said:


> Long is an understatement when your shooting mile long shots LOL. Definitely a good time. Now that I'm at 4 days a week for a little bit, we might have to get over to Pine Knob and do some shooting.


down to 4 days?? i'd rather be at 4 days then none!! Lol I'm officially inviting myself to shoot with you at the pine knobber!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Hey Alfa.......I am building that test peice we talked about tonight buddy.


Sweet sounds good. It definitely worth a shot man. I think it will work. We should call it the Alfa-Grudge hahaha!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockinxj00

dbuzz40 said:


> down to 4 days?? i'd rather be at 4 days then none!! Lol I'm officially inviting myself to shoot with you at the pine knobber!


Not a problem Dustin. That whole deal blows.


----------



## alfabuck

alfabuck said:


> Sweet sounds good. It definitely worth a shot man. I think it will work. We should call it the Alfa-Grudge hahaha!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think I'm gonna go with that setup with a 22-24" bar. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

We want to do a 26" front with 4oz to start and a 12.25" rear with 8.5 oz to start with buddy.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> We want to do a 26" front with 4oz to start and a 12.25" rear with 8.5 oz to start with buddy.


Ok boss sorry lol! I was gonna try a shorter bar but I trust your opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Ok boss sorry lol! I was gonna try a shorter bar but I trust your opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its all good John.....by the way what kind of bracket are you using to put the front bar on right now? That could make the length change a little. I know the ones that use the barrel screw to hold the bracket on add about 1" to the length. So if thats the case we may want a 25" front.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Its all good John.....by the way what kind of bracket are you using to put the front bar on right now? That could make the length change a little. I know the ones that use the barrel screw to hold the bracket on add about 1" to the length. So if thats the case we may want a 25" front.


I'm using an inch and a half shrewd quick disconnect. I think 24.5 to 25 will be good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> I'm using an inch and a half shrewd quick disconnect. I think 24.5 to 25 will be good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are problaby right John! My bad. You do know what you are talking about. LOL:77:


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> You are problaby right John! My bad. You do know what you are talking about. LOL:77:


Haha that's right. Let me know if you need any more tips on stab setup. Lol! J/k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Haha that's right. Let me know if you need any more tips on stab setup. Lol! J/k.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will do that buddy!


----------



## alfabuck

Hahaha! Sounds good man can't wait to get mine. TTT for Vendetta!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Nice pic Alfa!! Yours will go out tomorrow buddy. Can't wait to see what you think after what stuff you had been shooting! !!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Nice pic Alfa!! Yours will go out tomorrow buddy. Can't wait to see what you think after what stuff you had been shooting! !!


Looking forward to them buddy. I'll post pics up when I get um. Thanks Jay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

How's those double body bags coming? I know a couple people, oops, I mean stabs that need to go in them.


----------



## bcbow1971

OK got the stabilizer wraps from Battle drum but I told her 3/4" like I thought you told me Jason but they are actually 7/8 Diameter.....also they were too dark for my bow  

I have talked to a local place that does all kinds of work and I think I am going to do something that will match my bow even better!!!


----------



## jfuller17

That stinks.....when she asked before I said that the ID was 3/4" and OD was just over 13/16". She has made them for others and fit. Kinda weird.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> That stinks.....when she asked before I said that the ID was 3/4" and OD was just over 13/16". She has made them for others and fit. Kinda weird.


Well I have a local shop that wraps tractor trailers, boats and more and they can do it and I can be there in person to verify before they print!


----------



## alfabuck

My Grudge is in the mail as I speak. I will post pics and a review of it when it arrives. Thanks again Jay and hopefully get out to the course with it this weekend. Good luck to everyone hitting shoots this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> My Grudge is in the mail as I speak. I will post pics and a review of it when it arrives. Thanks again Jay and hopefully get out to the course with it this weekend. Good luck to everyone hitting shoots this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good Alfa......I think I am excited as you


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Sounds good Alfa......I think I am excited as you


I don't think that is possible......lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey J do you have an idea on when you'll be releasing the v-bar brackets?


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks like some people we know........isn't that right Pete......LOL


----------



## CardiacKid74

Bird is the Word


----------



## jfuller17

Easy fellas......we need to try and at least get along.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Easy fellas......we need to try and at least get along.


What u talking about J? That is Manny Moe and Jack!!! They keep me laughing!!!


----------



## asa1485

Lol!!


----------



## Vendetta2

bcbow1971 said:


> Looks like some people we know........isn't that right Pete......LOL


If I had to guess... I would say Brian, Jason and Pete....


----------



## bcbow1971

Vendetta2 said:


> If I had to guess... I would say Brian, Jason and Pete....


Sure Sara that's it.....lol.....................BUT NOT.......LOL...Pete on right, J on left and me in the middle....lol


----------



## asa1485

Nope. I'm on the left. I got more hair!!


----------



## bcbow1971

OK sounds good......maybe the one on the right will be John!!!! LMAO


----------



## asa1485

LOL going by his avatar maybe cardiac?


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I would say Tim is more of Curly!!!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## CardiacKid74

Yeah I prob could pass for a decendent of Curly....lol


----------



## jfuller17

CardiacKid74 said:


> Yeah I prob could pass for a decendent of Curly....lol


Yeah you would!!


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for the Vendetta crew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

I got home and dropped my draw weight from 70# to 60#'s on my target setup Afflixtion......well it is spot on ASA now!!!! I only dropped a couple extra clicks on my Axcel sight!!! On the scale on the side of my Axcel AX3000 there is only 17 numbers between 20-60......not bad I do say!!! That is shooting my X-Ringer HV's!!! They were flying great out to 60 yards while sighting in!!! I was playing with the weights on all my bars and ended up with one weight on each side bar and 3 weights out front with a limbsaver for protection......Got her dialed in!!! I ended up going back to Short N Sweet because I was not a steady with my ST-360 and Stan release....


----------



## CardiacKid74

Need your imput... I'm on a mission for McDonalds to start serving hot dogs. They have to be called the McWeiner. Even better is the super-sized McWeiner... Good idea?


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> I got home and dropped my draw weight from 70# to 60#'s on my target setup Afflixtion......well it is spot on ASA now!!!! I only dropped a couple extra clicks on my Axcel sight!!! On the scale on the side of my Axcel AX3000 there is only 17 numbers between 20-60......not bad I do say!!! That is shooting my X-Ringer HV's!!! They were flying great out to 60 yards while sighting in!!! I was playing with the weights on all my bars and ended up with one weight on each side bar and 3 weights out front with a limbsaver for protection......Got her dialed in!!! I ended up going back to Short N Sweet because I was not a steady with my ST-360 and Stan release....


It is a hard change to do. Wrist to handheld. I started to give up on mine ( I actully group better with the wrist) but stuck with the handheld. Glad I did. 99% of the serious target panic I had last year is gone.


----------



## bcbow1971

I have been using a handle for a while but I am thinking my shoulder holds better with a strap but I have not given up yet.....I have a Stan SX2 4finger , TruBall BT Gold3 , Sweet Spot2 and 3 finger ST-360 handles and my strap is a Short N Sweet 1 with straight trigger


----------



## jfuller17

I also have tried the wrist strap and keep going back to my Zenith hinge. I have gotten to the point I hold just as good with that and have no target panic either which is a big issue for me.


----------



## asa1485

That's a lot of choices.


----------



## jfuller17

That is very true Pete. I use a clicker but use the 6 thousands cam. It allows me to get to the click but still takes a little time to go off so there is no knowing when its going to break.


----------



## alfabuck

It's funny you fellas are talking about this. I recently started shooting a scott longhorn hinge at the end of last season. I shoot fine most of the time but sometimes out on the course or under pressure I find it very unsteady and harder to get off. I have better luck with my thumb trigger and I love shooting my trusty old strap. I can hold that sucker all day and my shots are a ton more steady. I think I might start shooting my strap again only because it makes shooting more enjoyable and it takes Alot of pressure off me not worrying if I'm gonna have a good or bad shot with my hinge. Plus I shoot it very consistent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

If you look at most of the big time shooters and top pros, most of them do not use a hinge. If you ask them about it, they will say they use a hinge only for training/practice purposes only.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well like Alfa said trusty ol strap that is like second nature......I don't have target panic with it so I am good on that part. I like my thumb release but I will be messing with the sensatiity screw to see what will make it better.....right now my ST-360 has a hair trigger but I also had it harder to go off and pull through but I feel I have a ways to go to figure out these two thumb releases......it is a new ST-360 and the Stan is new to me as well so I will keep playing with it.....


----------



## CardiacKid74

Brian the trigger on your 360 is scary light. You touch that thing and it's going off


----------



## bcbow1971

It can be or you can adjust the screw and make it heavier.....but yeah you can make it a hair trigger.....lol


----------



## jfuller17

Here is some pics of the new Grudge logo for the long bars.....I used the Skull from the Poison label LOL figured it was a good fit. Anyway I slapped one on my black carbon rod so you could see them.


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks sweet Jason!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Brian.....I had dice on my last label I came up with but I thought the Poison Skull fits this theme better.


----------



## bcbow1971

What's that aluminum enforcer I see in the back ground let's see it.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> What's that aluminum enforcer I see in the back ground let's see it.


Thats just the hand built one. It was the very first Enforcer I ever built. Its bare aluminum is all. Nothing trick Brian


----------



## alfabuck

The decals look awesome Jay I got my stabilizers in and they are absolutely awesome.The carbon fiber is the nicest I have ever saw, insanely awesome! I'm over my inlaws right now so I didn't have time to take pics yet but I'll post some later tonight. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x-hunta

Sent ya an email Jason


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> The decals look awesome Jay I got my stabilizers in and they are absolutely awesome.The carbon fiber is the nicest I have ever saw, insanely awesome! I'm over my inlaws right now so I didn't have time to take pics yet but I'll post some later tonight. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awsome buddy! I cant wait to hear what you think buddy. Let me know man.


----------



## jfuller17

x-hunta said:


> Sent ya an email Jason


I emailed you back buddy. Thanks.


----------



## jmduep

*New Stabilizer*


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome man!!


----------



## jmduep

i am so pumped up about shooting 3 D with this bow and stabilizer combo............my thanks to Drapes archery and Vendetta archery


----------



## jfuller17

jmduep said:


> i am so pumped up about shooting 3 D with this bow and stabilizer combo............my thanks to Drapes archery and Vendetta archery


I am glad you picked us and I am glad you are happy.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That stab looks awesome on that Specialist! I'd also like to thank jmduep for offering to let me try out his new Vendetta stab. Been wanting to check one out for awhile, and he was nice enough to offer to let me see how it worked on my bow next time we shoot together.


----------



## Vendetta2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That stab looks awesome on that Specialist! I'd also like to thank jmduep for offering to let me try out his new Vendetta stab. Been wanting to check one out for awhile, and he was nice enough to offer to let me see how it worked on my bow next time we shoot together.


Thanks jmduep for being a great staffer and parting with your stab to let someone try it out....job well done


----------



## asa1485

Looks good. Man, I like all those goodies in the bins to "play" with.


----------



## alfabuck

I am in love with these stabilizers Jay .I been messing around with them for the last 2 hours. I been trying different combinations all night drawing to see how the bow settles with different setups.


----------



## alfabuck

A few more.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome buddy.....but that side rod is on the wrong side.....LOL. j/k your the odd lefty of the bunch.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That stab looks awesome on that Specialist! I'd also like to thank jmduep for offering to let me try out his new Vendetta stab. Been wanting to check one out for awhile, and he was nice enough to offer to let me see how it worked on my bow next time we shoot together.


Yes thanks for offering. That's great. Also treestand snyper let us know what you think when you do.


----------



## jfuller17

Those bars look awsome on that black
bow alfa!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

I know man I am so excited about these things man. They are the sexiest friggen bars I ever owned. Can't wait to shoot them man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Couple more pics.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

As for the mini Enforcer setup on the long bar i am really liking how it feels and it seems to calm the left right oscilation down a little faster than the straight weights after the draw. I will continue to test it out and update everyone on my progress with it in the coming weeks.


----------



## alfabuck

With of my custom Enforcer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Looks good alfa, but I really think at that length of main bar we could stand to shorten each side by a half inch. You can play with it and see what you think man and we can go from there. Time will tell. Looks good though.


----------



## alfabuck

How you like this one i just drew up Jay?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Yes thanks for offering. That's great. Also treestand snyper let us know what you think when you do.


Will do Jason.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> How you like this one i just drew up Jay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sweet man! I like it!


----------



## jmduep

i may head over to snypers today just to see what he think


----------



## dbuzz40

JMDUEP, that's awesome you're letting everyone try out your stab. Curious what Snyper thought of it?


----------



## alfabuck

Well I just came back inside from shooting the new stabs for the first time. I am going to start off by saying WOW! I don't want to sound like a fanboy or someone writing a biased review. I am so blown away by how these feel it is unreal. Jay sent me the stabs with 7oz on my rear bar and just the front bar with no weights on it. I also had Jay build me a prototype t bar for the front that is smaller than the enforcer t bar. I toyed around last night with the t and just the straight weights out front just to see how the bow settled at full draw. Well today I put the t bar on with 2oz on each side with the 7oz on the rear bar. On my first draw I was absolutely floored on how well balanced and how light the bow felt because of that. I originally thought the t bar would get more left and right oscillation once I came to full draw but found out last night it settled faster than just the straight weights on the bar. Well today on my first shot I came to full draw and the bow had zero oscillation and held better than it ever has. After the shot it felt great ,no torque and the bow fell forward in a very controlled matter. Surprisingly the weight configuration I started out with was pretty much perfect. It held like a rock and felt perfectly balanced. As of now I didn't shoot the stab with the straight weights on the shaft and judging by my test last night and how perfect the bow balanced and held , I am going to shoot the t bar on the front. I will continue to update everyone with my progress but as of now I have never felt another stabilizer feel as good as my Grudge setup. This is not a sales pitch or a fictional review people , I am telling the gods honest truth that these stabilizers are absolutely unbelievable and I hope more people take a look at these stabilizers so they to can see what I'm talking about.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JONEZ24

Here are a couple of pics from the outing today. Fuller had not problem handing it to me on the course which is ok but the part I can't handle is having my wife show me how to shoot too. I will have to say Jason that Pine Knob has to have one of the nicest setups around and probably the best run by a county park.







This is a new platform that they put up since last year, it is amazing to shoot from and surprisingly high.







This guy was a little cold out in the open, I wish there would have been sleet in the picture so everyone knew how miserable it was.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah Nick it was a blast!!!!! Very nice course. It was quite the day with wind, sleet, and rain. We will be going back for sure! Lindsey could definitly be a threat. She can shoot!


----------



## jfuller17

Nice review Alfa!! Glad you are happy. Let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## JONEZ24

I am leaving her home or sabotaging her equipment. Not too bad for only the second time shooting her bow this year.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> I am leaving her home or sabotaging her equipment. Not too bad for only the second time shooting her bow this year.


Very true!!!! I must say your fun brother shot pretty well also.


----------



## alfabuck

Jay your formula worked out awesome man. The bow just sits in the x dude. I am so jacked up right now about these things right now!!!!


----------



## asa1485

I gotta tell ya,,,,,,,,,,a lot of familiar faces around now......How is everyone doing?


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I shot ok today......I have been experimenting with my setups and after the wind today I took my long bar off and slapped my 10" Enforcer on my Afflixtion and it held just as good as my 30" long Bar and two v bars!!! I will be shooting more the next few days and keeping playing.....I even put two of my 10" bars together and had the T on the end and it felt good but this bow balances better with a shorter bar unless I add a rear one also.....more to come!!!

BTW Alfa great review as always!!!

Jonez and J that is one heck of a tree fort....lol


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> I gotta tell ya,,,,,,,,,,a lot of familiar faces around now......How is everyone doing?


Good Pete.I know I been noticing the same thing man lol. No joking this setup I'm running right now is unreal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I shot ok today......I have been experimenting with my setups and after the wind today I took my long bar off and slapped my 10" Enforcer on my Afflixtion and it held just as good as my 30" long Bar and two v bars!!! I will be shooting more the next few days and keeping playing.....I even put two of my 10" bars together and had the T on the end and it felt good but this bow balances better with a shorter bar unless I add a rear one also.....more to come!!!
> 
> BTW Alfa great review as always!!!
> 
> Jonez and J that is one heck of a tree fort....lol


Nice Bri it's good to here what is working and keep up the experimenting. You have to give this mini-t bar setup a try on your long bar man it works awesome believe it or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> Good Pete.I know I been noticing the same thing man lol. No joking this setup I'm running right now is unreal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent. Nothing like finding something that works for you.


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> Excellent. Nothing like finding something that works for you.


Yeah I want some of you guys to try it to see how it works for you. I am also running an 8 degree down offset. I didn't think the t would work that far out but it amazed me in how effective it was. Good luck shooting and I'll keep posting my experiences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Mornin' Vendetta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Morning all....I am going to build me a mini enforcer end today for my Grudge. We will see how she works for me guys. I will keep you posted.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Morning all....I am going to build me a mini enforcer end today for my Grudge. We will see how she works for me guys. I will keep you posted.


Nice I cant wait to here your thoughts Jay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Here is the one I made this morning. I did some machining and made the side bars smaller. Havent shot it yet but will later maybe. Its windy as heck and problaby wouldnt learn much anyway right now.


----------



## alfabuck

Got out back and did some shooting today. I am really loving my new setup for a few reasons. First off as soon as I drop into my valley the bow is rock solid with no back and fourth oscillation so as soon as I reach my back wall I am immediately ready to shoot. I hate waiting for a bow to settle. Second is the bow just feels light but not light as if it was floating around but light in the way which I don't have issues with my bow arm sinking and dropping out of the shot. Before this setup I was getting really frustrated with long stabs because my bow arm kept sinking and it felt as if my bow was to heavy or my draw was too long. But to my surprise when I put the Vendettas on my bow actually sits where I aim and I no longer have to keep trying to raise my bow arm up. Jay previously told me that he helped another gentleman with the same problem since his shoulder surgery had prevented him from shooting long bars because of the weight issue with them. Jay actually figures out exactly how long of a bar your bow needs and the weight ratios between the the front bar and rear bar to make these stabs not only feel like no other stabs but hold like you were running 2 lbs on them. Lol. I was a little skeptical when he told me that he could setup a perfect stabilizer for me but I am absolutely convinced these stabilizers are setup at an optimal weight and length ratio and I never even had to so much as add or take an ounce off of them. I will never again shoot another stabilizer and I guarranty these stabilizers will outperform any stabilizer on the market in finish and function. This man right here not only manufactures the best stabilizers on the market but knows exactly how to optimally set them up to an individual bow setup. I hope anyone out there who reads this will trust what I'm saying and try these stabs out. Jay is as passionate about archery as all of us on here and his customer service is second to none.I am just still in shock about how well these stabilizers are working for me and I want other people to experience the same. Thanks again Jay for these stabilizers and for taking the time to help me in setting them up and always being a phone call away man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

A couple photos from the backyard today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Here is the one I made this morning. I did some machining and made the side bars smaller. Havent shot it yet but will later maybe. Its windy as heck and problaby wouldnt learn much anyway right now.


Looks awesome Jay but as I found out you dont even have to machine it down. The width I am shooting is absolutely perfect man and I wouldn't change a single thing about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

A few more pics of my setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

A few more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome Alfa!!!! That is a sweet set-up! I am really glad you are happy. That means alot and I appreciate the kind words. Customer service is our main goal.


----------



## bcbow1971

First two are from the 3D shoot yesterday....second two was after I was playing with Smaller diameter arrows(VAPs) and shorter Enforcer stabilizer.....tuning in at 30 yards group in the wind...


----------



## jfuller17

Looks good Brian!!!


----------



## Mao

Nice pictures guys!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Mao. Good to hear from you man. I just purchased an Alpha Elite on AT. I dont know whether to be stoked or feel guilty lol. I was gonna buy a brand new one then said heck with it because of the price so yesterday i just happened to be on the left handed bows section and a 2011 blackout Alpha Elite in my draw length just happens to show up as a smack in the face and the price was too right so i cant wait to get it. I have to start selling some bows lol. I know one thing, my Vendettas are gonna look sick on it !!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Thanks Mao. Good to hear from you man. I just purchased an Alpha Elite on AT. I dont know whether to be stoked or feel guilty lol. I was gonna buy a brand new one then said heck with it because of the price so yesterday i just happened to be on the left handed bows section and a 2011 blackout Alpha Elite in my draw length just happens to show up as a smack in the face and the price was too right so i cant wait to get it. I have to start selling some bows lol. I know one thing, my Vendettas are gonna look sick on it !!!!!


What!!? That's no Strothers!


----------



## alfabuck

Its a wrap, I love my Strother and i love my Alphamax but a new sheriff is in town. Between my AM and Inspire i dont know which i like better but the AE is a beefed up and longer ATA version of my AM with a little more speed so we will see how i like it. I know one thing, it will look sick all blacked out with the Enforcer out front. Now i got to order a new offset since my riser mounted ones wont work on it. I am also getting all black strings so this thing is solid black. Anybody try that Bernies offset that adjusts up, down ,left, right? This AE is gonna lay down some sick scores this season.


----------



## jfuller17

We are working on our own offset bracket right now. But not real sure exactly when it will be done.


----------



## alfabuck

Get it done dude i need one asap!!!!lol!!!


----------



## alfabuck

I know you love my avatar Jay lol!


----------



## dbuzz40

Alfabuck...I totally support your decision to move over from the "dark side." LOL Jay and I are always giving eachother crap as I am a HOYT shooter and he's all about his Strothers. I think my scores on 5-spot whooped Jason's scores so it's going to come down to 3D. (btw...Jason's a darn good 3D shooter). Should be a barn burner to find out which bow will overcome! haha


----------



## alfabuck

Haha!!!Yeah Hoyt was always my #1 even though i owned a Mathews and have my Strother now. I love my Alphamax but ive been shooting my Strother for 3d. Well this season the Strother will either be used for hunting or a hunter class setup. I absolutely love my Inspire but i have to shoot my new Alpha , its made for 3d man!! Hope Jay dont hate me lol!!!HOYT HOYT HOYT!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thats all right you guys can keep those slow Hoyts. I prefer the speed baby. We are shooting 3-D not paper fellas.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Thats all right you guys can keep those slow Hoyts. I prefer the speed baby. We are shooting 3-D not paper fellas.


I'll chrono my AE vs your SR !!!!!LOL!!! Remember im a 30-30.5" draw!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> I'll chrono my AE vs your SR !!!!!LOL!!! Remember im a 30-30.5" draw!!!!


I will take that bet......61 pounds and a 332 grain arrow. The SR is spitting them out at 317fps at 28". It will be close at that comparison, but if you go apples to apples you have ZERO chance! You will need every bit of that extra 2"-2.5" of draw especially since you will be on Hoyts number 3 cam. I have played with the AE some. I know where there chrono


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea Jason, but before your Strothers, what were you shooting. Oh ya a Hoyt, LOL! Just remember how far those "slow" Hoyts drive the arrows in. 
Hey if it's nice, we going to get Nick and go shoot over at Pine Knob on Friday?


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Yea Jason, but before your Strothers, what were you shooting. Oh ya a Hoyt, LOL! Just remember how far those "slow" Hoyts drive the arrows in.
> Hey if it's nice, we going to get Nick and go shoot over at Pine Knob on Friday?


Thats before I woke up to a better day. LOL Yeah maybe man. Its supposed to rain all week though. That sucks. Hoss Hills first shoot is Saturday. I would like to hit that also.


----------



## Rockinxj00

jfuller17 said:


> Thats before I woke up to a better day. LOL Yeah maybe man. Its supposed to rain all week though. That sucks. Hoss Hills first shoot is Saturday. I would like to hit that also.


Check your days buddy. There first shoot is SUNDAY. What time you going to head over there if you go?


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Check your days buddy. There first shoot is SUNDAY. What time you going to head over there if you go?


Crap it is!! Glad you said something. LOL I would have messed up. Problaby around 8:30-9:00 am


----------



## Rockinxj00

I plan on going between 8:00-8:30. Wife and daughter have a girl scout thing at 2 so I need to shoot and get home.


----------



## JONEZ24

jfuller17 said:


> Thats before I woke up to a better day. LOL Yeah maybe man. Its supposed to rain all week though. That sucks. Hoss Hills first shoot is Saturday. I would like to hit that also.


I just checked and the weather looks good for friday if you guys want to go, I just need to plan ahead. Maybe just maybe I will have my bow by then but I am not holding my breathe. Unless things got changed it was on the build list for Thursday, add shipping time and I may get it before retirement.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea I plan on going Friday. Earlier the better. Sunday's weather is high of 63 and 40% chance of thundershowers. If it isn't raining, I'll be at hoss hills on Sunday too.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> I will take that bet......61 pounds and a 332 grain arrow. The SR is spitting them out at 317fps at 28". It will be close at that comparison, but if you go apples to apples you have ZERO chance! You will need every bit of that extra 2"-2.5" of draw especially since you will be on Hoyts number 3 cam. I have played with the AE some. I know where there chrono


My AM 35 at 62 lbs. With a 313 gr arrow is hitting 319 fps and the AE ibos 2 fps faster so I'm guessing I'll be between 320 - 325. That little skinny riser Strother doesn't have a chance lol!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

alfabuck said:


> My AM 35 at 62 lbs. With a 313 gr arrow is hitting 319 fps and the AE ibos 2 fps faster so I'm guessing I'll be between 320 - 325. That little skinny riser Strother doesn't have a chance lol!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry my am 35 ibos at 316 vs 320 on the AE. I feel bad for that poor little SR. Lol!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> My AM 35 at 62 lbs. With a 313 gr arrow is hitting 319 fps and the AE ibos 2 fps faster so I'm guessing I'll be between 320 - 325. That little skinny riser Strother doesn't have a chance lol!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you need that 2.5" to even get to me right? I cant believe you man.....I am stunned bashing the Strothers. I felt like we were Strothers Brothers and now this. I dont even know who you are anymore. I dont know if we can be friends anymore.  

PS I hate your avatar now also!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Sorry my am 35 ibos at 316 vs 320 on the AE. I feel bad for that poor little SR. Lol!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still say bring it. 60 pounds and the same arrow both bows and I will give you 1.5" of draw and I bet I still beat you buddy. LOL


----------



## alfabuck

Its on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Its on!!!!!!!!!


So on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

30" Powerhouse built like a freakin steel i beam vs a little SR @ 29" which would make a really nice decoration in my 15 year old daughters pink bedroom. Who thinks the cute little SR has a chance????


----------



## alfabuck

This








vs







this "CUTE" little bow. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah easy choice the SR!!! The other one looks like it uses arrows with suction cups


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah easy choice the SR!!! The other one looks like it uses arrows with suction cups


Hahaha!! That ain't right man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

If anyone is interested I am selling my set of all black bars on my SR-71. The front bar is a 24" 3oz. And rear is 10.25" with 7oz. The set new would cost 237 shipped I will sell them for 160.00 shipped. There is not a scratch on them. I just want to play with some new ideas.


----------



## JONEZ24

very tempting!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> very tempting!!!!


They will fit real nice on that new bow! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

150 if you want them Nick no need to ship to you. No biggie either way.


----------



## bcbow1971

Good deal Jason

BTW played with my setup some last night indoors as the wind and rain blew through.......The more I spread the rear bars out the more balanced it got!!! I then took my long bar off and slapped my 10"Enforcer on with my Rear bars still attached.....looks wild but holds pretty dag gone good!!! Great windy day setup.....but will play at distance as soon as the weather permits!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

What new bow, I don't have a new bow. I do have some new arrows and stuff but no new bow. I would love to have one in my hands but I don't.:sad:


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> What new bow, I don't have a new bow. I do have some new arrows and stuff but no new bow. I would love to have one in my hands but I don't.:sad:


Yeah man that stinks big time.


----------



## jfuller17

Brian I bet that is a awsome windy day set-up!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Brian I bet that is a awsome windy day set-up!!!


Oh and BTW all that speed issue smack talk is funny....Like Pete says faster bows means you miss faster.....LOL......but my 28" DL bow at 60# and 305 grain arrow is shooting at 308.....fast enough for me and too fast for ASA!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I am just making my point that my SR is faster!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Oh and BTW all that speed issue smack talk is funny....Like Pete says faster bows means you miss faster.....LOL......but my 28" DL bow at 60# and 305 grain arrow is shooting at 308.....fast enough for me and too fast for ASA!!!


LOL,,,,,,,,,,,,,you remembered!!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah I am just making my point that my SR is faster!


Everyone is still too slow. Here is a video from back in the day. Not very samrt the way they did it but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,539 fps!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Hey Jay go over on the thread I started in the general section. The AE owners thread and look at the speeds these guys are getting. It actually is surprising. I ain't no speed freak but it looks like I ain't gonna have a choice. Bye bye SR hahahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Checked it out. Still not as fast dude. The fastest one on that thread has another inch of draw and 32 grain lighter arrow and has had strings changed on it and still only went 324 which is only 7 fps faster then me. If you give me another inch of draw and 32 less on arrow weight I would bury that bow. End of story.


----------



## JONEZ24

I am with you on this one Jason, I think with the right arrow you would definitely be in the mid to high 320s without touching anything else. Put custom threads on it an do some fine tuning and 330s would be easy. I guess this would be where a press at home would come in handy!!! We will see:wink:


----------



## dbuzz40

Lol easy guys! I didn't mean to spark WW3 here! Alfa...im with you...who needs that skinny little bow when you can have two beautiful carbon bows. Ill take the my "slow" bow all day long. By the way...jason and I will be posting our scores saturday. However, I haven't shot a 3D course yet this year so jay has me beat. Im still confident tho. After all, I am a collegiate all american. Lol beware jason


----------



## JONEZ24

Where is the shoot saturday dustin?


----------



## dbuzz40

Oh we're just shooting the knobber I think. I need to get out and shoot man.


----------



## JONEZ24

Just checkin cause fuller thought hoss hills was sat. I think I am headed over that way on Friday


----------



## dbuzz40

Wanna shoot saturday with us? I would shoot hoss hills sunday but I ordered new arrows and have to set them up for a fita shoot the following weekend


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> Lol easy guys! I didn't mean to spark WW3 here! Alfa...im with you...who needs that skinny little bow when you can have two beautiful carbon bows. Ill take the my "slow" bow all day long. By the way...jason and I will be posting our scores saturday. However, I haven't shot a 3D course yet this year so jay has me beat. Im still confident tho. After all, I am a collegiate all american. Lol beware jason


Dustin as a great man once told me....."your going down like a sweet muffin on Sunday"


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Just checkin cause fuller thought hoss hills was sat. I think I am headed over that way on Friday


Yeah I am glad your bro told me. Once in a while he is good for something I guess. LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

I will have to get back with you about Saturday.


----------



## dbuzz40

Sounds good jones. Lol I will admit jason...great quote by a legendary hunter haha


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> Sounds good jones. Lol I will admit jason...great quote by a legendary hunter haha


LOL yes sir.....one of the greats.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Checked it out. Still not as fast dude. The fastest one on that thread has another inch of draw and 32 grain lighter arrow and has had strings changed on it and still only went 324 which is only 7 fps faster then me. If you give me another inch of draw and 32 less on arrow weight I would bury that bow. End of story.


 No it's just the beginning!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

dbuzz40 said:


> Lol easy guys! I didn't mean to spark WW3 here! Alfa...im with you...who needs that skinny little bow when you can have two beautiful carbon bows. Ill take the my "slow" bow all day long. By the way...jason and I will be posting our scores saturday. However, I haven't shot a 3D course yet this year so jay has me beat. Im still confident tho. After all, I am a collegiate all american. Lol beware jason


Worst case go for a double leg into the turkey target. Try to represent for Hoyt man. I live too far to. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Oh yeah Jay after we chrono them, then we get to run them both over with a truck and do a dryfire test. Then we can shoot through the chrono again and see who the winner is. If your bow can't go on you will be allowed to throw the arrow through the chrono as long as you put a strother sticker on your arm that your throwing with!!!.


----------



## jfuller17

Well since once again its windy as crap around here I wasent able to test to much on the "t" head on my long bar, I did however see something sitting on my shelf above the workbench and a idea came to mind and since it was windy I couldnt really test accuracy so I tested this instead. It serves to purposes.....1. it allows the shooter to rest the bow on the end of the stab and not be laying on weight 2. it takes out the vibes and dosent sacrifice any rubber between the weights. I hate rubber between the shaft and the weight. It does bad things for stabilization. So I know they make one that screws into the end kinda like this, but I wanted it to be super light and the limb saver for the solid limb bows fits the weight perfectly (I mean exact same size) and only weighs .55oz. So you are not adding much to a perfect set-up because there is no stud in the middle. It works GREAT! Here are some pics. Also there is a pic of a decal on my workbench that we might start getting made to sell for windows and such.


----------



## JONEZ24

Hoyt does have to have some gimmick to sell bows. I would love to see somebody risk their bow by running over it with a truck. I will just use my common sense and keep my bow from underneath moving vehicles. I guess if you can't beat them, make something else up to make yourself feel better....:wink:

Hoyts are great bows but apples to apples they will not stand up to the speeds of the SR-71


----------



## alfabuck

The Alphaburner will go head to head speed wise. I will let you guys know what think of the bow when i get it. If is any better than my AM35 i will probably like it better than my Inspire since i have a hard time choosing between it and my AM. I know it is alot beefier than both them bows and i just hope it will be anywhere as accurate which i sure it will. Strother definitely makes some awesome bows but i still believe Hoyts are the toughest bows on earth. They just take a beaten and keep on going. You cant go wrong with either and i still think the SR is a very cute bow.....:female:.....:flypig:.....:cheer2:..........:


----------



## jfuller17

You are out your mind the SR-71 ibos at 356 or somthing. Alpha only 333. Your flat nuts.


----------



## dbuzz40

after all guys...it's not about speed. It's about accuracy. And Alfa...I'm worried you may be beat when it comes to shooting your alfa against an SR71. LOL that thing is smokin' fast man. Anyway...back to my previous statement, let's settle this on the course, or indoor range. Anytime boys. Specially you jones and fuller. I've been whoopin on you boys for years.


----------



## asa1485

Man I wish you guys lived closer to me. We could have a blast


----------



## jfuller17

Anytime Dustin if by years you mean 3 times out of like 7 last year. I seem to remember a close to 30 some point spread at adventure outdoors in my favor.


----------



## alfabuck

That doesnt matter look at real world speeds. Hoyt is always alot under on their IBOs.


----------



## alfabuck

Here is what one guy is getting out of his AB , "29.5 dl, 66 lbs, 330 gr arrow, 65% let off....348 fps".
a little faster than IBO. Anyway all speed aside , ill put my AE againt all your Strothers at Bedford this year. Winner takes all the bows!!!!!!lol!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> Man I wish you guys lived closer to me. We could have a blast


I hear you there Pete, me and you with our Hoyts vs. Nick and Jay with their Strothers. That would be fun.lol!


----------



## jfuller17

Real word speeds my butt. They are not 20 fps off on their ratings. And 343fps? I call bull until I see that live. That's a hot chrony
l


----------



## jfuller17

Thats a alpha burner anyway dill weed not a alpha elite.


----------



## alfabuck

Thats because Nick said no Hoyts were fast and i brought up the AB there skippy.


----------



## alfabuck

This is turning into a Hoyt thread real quick. I know you want an AE so ill keep an eye in classifieds for you buddy!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Alpha burners use a spiral cam and I hate them. So does your hoyt buddy Dustin. That bow isnt that fast. They just super tuned one at the shop that after all was done went 227fps at 29" 70 pounds and 362grain arrow. That was with the tweaking done on it. You will never confince me EVER that a hoyt is faster then a SR. At least not what they have out there now.


----------



## alfabuck

It dont matter man, that piece of angel hair spaghetti aint got a chance next to the Steel I-beam AE. Bring it son!!!!!!!hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Its nice to be on top!!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

3 times out of 7??? what about every week of leagues...I believe that was like 8 weeks and I think I took you every week. LOL that puts me at 11 and you at 7!


----------



## alfabuck

dbuzz40 said:


> 3 times out of 7??? what about every week of leagues...I believe that was like 8 weeks and I think I took you every week. LOL that puts me at 11 and you at 7!


Wow I'm staying out of all of this man. No more Strother vs Hoyt. It's not a fair argument anyway , it's like a f350 superduty vs a Isuzu pup  Jay has been taking a beating on his own thread for a few days and it isn't right. I call truce man. Only because he makes the best stabs out there buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

BTW Scores are what matters not brand!!! LOL

I tested my T bar Enforcer with my Rear bars but there was not much of any wind last night so I will test later today beacuse it is blowing pretty good!!! I was shooting 3.5" groups at 60 yards last night with my long bar and with my V-Bars out more than normal......like a rock!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

A fast miss is still a miss...


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> BTW Scores are what matters not brand!!! LOL
> 
> I tested my T bar Enforcer with my Rear bars but there was not much of any wind last night so I will test later today beacuse it is blowing pretty good!!! I was shooting 3.5" groups at 60 yards last night with my long bar and with my V-Bars out more than normal......like a rock!!!


Thats what im talking about scores!!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well gusty night last night and found the long bar working god between gusts or light wind with my rear bars out about 45degrees from bow. Then I slapped my TBar Enforcer on with my V Bars and I was still hitting dead on at 60 yards in the wind.....about 85% as stable as a standard long bar!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Well gusty night last night and found the long bar working god between gusts or light wind with my rear bars out about 45degrees from bow. Then I slapped my TBar Enforcer on with my V Bars and I was still hitting dead on at 60 yards in the wind.....about 85% as stable as a standard long bar!!!


That is amazing Brian!! I am glad to hear it!


----------



## jfuller17

Got this text last night from our new dealer "Select Archery". That is Dave Peterson one of the partners of the shop. He was tinkering with the "Enforcer" and lost a arrow! LOL Good shooting Dave and we are glad the stab is working for you buddy.


----------



## alfabuck

I have to get me an Enforcer for my HC rig. Judging by the long one it should be awesome!


----------



## ARCHERAF

For u J 2d top,


----------



## JONEZ24

Well here it is Jason, set up for now but there will be some changes. I will have to switch out the sight when the one I ordered comes in and who knows I may have to get rid of this set of bars to get something a little more up to date! I have it sighted in to 40 yards right now, I will get the rest sighted in a little later.


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks good Nick!! Update the bars sounds good....I can't wait to play with my 4X lens tomorrow!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

I was shooting with a 5X lens for a while but the last shoot with Jason we got rain, sleet and hail within a matter of minutes and I couldn't make anything out on the targets. Now I have to decide if I want to go back to it or just leave it alone. It is nice when everything is right but one little thing can keep me from seeing the target as well as I should.


----------



## bcbow1971

Best thing to do is shoot with the lens in and get all yardage marked and then take it out and see where you hit.......some sights stay the same but seems most are off a little.....I plan on walking back with mine off after sighting it in with it in to see what I will need to do when that situation happens.


----------



## dbuzz40

sweet bow nick. have you thought about saturday at all? I know you won't be able to resist with your new toy.


----------



## alfabuck

JONEZ24 said:


> Well here it is Jason, set up for now but there will be some changes. I will have to switch out the sight when the one I ordered comes in and who knows I may have to get rid of this set of bars to get something a little more up to date! I have it sighted in to 40 yards right now, I will get the rest sighted in a little later.


Sweet rig man. I wish you luck with it. It is a sweet bow and shoots as good as it looks. Alot of 3d shooters don't shoot a lense for that reason Nick. Look at Levi Morgan , he is one of the most dominant shooters of all time and he don't use a lense. Try it without and see how it suits you and if the goods outweigh the bads , go with it. Good luck in whatever you choose and with the new bow man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah I am shooting without the lens for now, I noticed how bad it can be in the middle of a round if the conditions are not right. Dustin, I talked with lindz and I won't be able to shoot on Saturday so Hoss Hills will be the first chance I get to see what it can do on the course. It is soooooo much different from the BMXL, it is definitely gonna take some time to get used to it.


----------



## bcbow1971

Trust me they shoot similar to an Athens and it is a change but you will be fine!!! Can't wait to shoot the long shot against you at the R100


----------



## jfuller17

That bow is freaking sweet Nick!!!! Only thing I see is a bar change is definitely in need!! Lol


----------



## JONEZ24

I will be more prepared this year, no more guessing out to those distances. I would love to have it ready for 70 -100 yards at least the best that I can, I'm not nearly as good as some of the internet pros on AT.


----------



## JONEZ24

jfuller17 said:


> That bow is freaking sweet Nick!!!! Only thing I see is a bar change is definitely in need!! Lol


I hear you Jason, just have to find some stabilizer that is worth a squat, could you help point me in the right direction!:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> I hear you Jason, just have to find some stabilizer that is worth a squat, could you help point me in the right direction!:wink:


I might be able to.......I think I still have B-stingers number. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> I will be more prepared this year, no more guessing out to those distances. I would love to have it ready for 70 -100 yards at least the best that I can, I'm not nearly as good as some of the internet pros on AT.


Yeah we have had a 82 yard long shot at local shoot and need to verify my pin out to 120 like it almost went to last year!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> I might be able to.......I think I still have B-stingers number. LOL


I have an old 7" Doinker Hunter .......


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> I have an old 7" Doinker Hunter .......


There you go Nick


----------



## JONEZ24

I may just go with a good old s coil


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> I may just go with a good old s coil


Sweet!! Those things are killer for vibes!


----------



## alfabuck

Just set my sidebar up as a HC class stabilizer and used my mini enforcer. I was mashing arrows with it out to 40 but I need to add more weight to it to get the balancing effect. All in all it felt great on my AM 35 and shot great. I would definitely like to
Try a regular enforcer t on it since I think it will give a more pronounced effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Just set my sidebar up as a HC class stabilizer and used my mini enforcer. I was mashing arrows with it out to 40 but I need to add more weight to it to get the balancing effect. All in all it felt great on my AM 35 and shot great. I would definitely like to
> Try a regular enforcer t on it since I think it will give a more pronounced effect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will do wonders man.


----------



## alfabuck

It looks pretty sweet to boot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Looks sweet. They def need to be longer though.


----------



## alfabuck

I figured that. It actually felt really good but i never added the weight i needed for the setup. I was just testing it out. I think i would be running between 8-14oz out front if i was to set it up for HC. Man i love the long bars but i reallly miss shooting my HC setup and right now im up in the air between shooting AHC or MBR this season. We'll see.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah most guys are using 10oz-12oz on the "Enforcer" and some chose to run a 2oz split for offset weight.


----------



## alfabuck

Tell you what Jay i might call you tonight and order an Enforcer.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Tell you what Jay i might call you tonight and order an Enforcer.


Sounds good. I am going to go work at rental house so if I dont answer I will call you back.


----------



## jfuller17

Heres my kids in the shop. The infinity is about to get a work over for turkey season. Its coming quickly. I just cant stop shooting the SR!


----------



## alfabuck

Sounds good Jay.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm kinda on the fence on which stab I want to order. Been shooting HC so obviously an Enforcer would make sense, but I really want to give the Grudge with a mini enforcer a shot. I know this would mean switching classes, but it might be fun.


----------



## Rockinxj00

JONEZ24 said:


> I hear you Jason, just have to find some stabilizer that is worth a squat, could you help point me in the right direction!:wink:


Hey Nick I think I have the "Steadilizer" you can just have:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## firstfoot91b

Looks very nice




Twisted Oak Custom Bow Sling


----------



## JONEZ24

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey Nick I think I have the "Steadilizer" you can just have:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


I wouldn't be caught dead with that thing on my bow!


----------



## alfabuck

Good night bump!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Got my order in this morning for my Enforcer, 12" with a couple extra 2 oz weights. Very excited to see how well it works on my D350. I gotta say thanks to Jason for all the help, and taking the time answering all my questions. I've been interested in these stabs since Jason first started this thread, just finally got around to getting one ordered. Late to the party, but glad to be here!


----------



## dbuzz40

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Got my order in this morning for my Enforcer, 12" with a couple extra 2 oz weights. Very excited to see how well it works on my D350. I gotta say thanks to Jason for all the help, and taking the time answering all my questions. I've been interested in these stabs since Jason first started this thread, just finally got around to getting one ordered. Late to the party, but glad to be here!


You won't regret it buddy. Glad you've had a good experience thus far. Just wait till you get the enforcer!! haha welcome to the "dark" side!


----------



## alfabuck

I also ordered my 12" enforcer today and cant wait to start shooting it.


----------



## Rockinxj00

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Got my order in this morning for my Enforcer, 12" with a couple extra 2 oz weights. Very excited to see how well it works on my D350. I gotta say thanks to Jason for all the help, and taking the time answering all my questions. I've been interested in these stabs since Jason first started this thread, just finally got around to getting one ordered. Late to the party, but glad to be here!


Just like dbuzz said, you will not regret the order. Jason strives on customer service and that means a lot nowadays. I can honestly this is by far the best stabilizer I have ever shot.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Got my order in this morning for my Enforcer, 12" with a couple extra 2 oz weights. Very excited to see how well it works on my D350. I gotta say thanks to Jason for all the help, and taking the time answering all my questions. I've been interested in these stabs since Jason first started this thread, just finally got around to getting one ordered. Late to the party, but glad to be here!


Welcome aboard buddy. We are glad you chose us. Yours and Alfas stabs just got built and will go out tomorrow in the mail. Keep us posted guys on how they work.


----------



## jfuller17

Also thanks for the good words guys. Its what we love to hear!


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet! Jay you don't waste any time getting orders in the mail. By far the fastest and best service in the business. I can't wait to start shooting AHC with this setup. It's gonna wreak havoc this season. Lol! A review and pics will follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringbob

Dont know about you wreaking any havoc this season


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> Dont know about you wreaking any havoc this season


 You will know soon enough lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringbob

Nothing I have to worry about


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> Nothing I have to worry about


Why would you be buddy?I can't wait to throw this Enforcer on my AE man!!!! I'll be getting my new Astroflight ropes put on next week and I'll be ready to rock!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockinxj00

Going to take the Hoyt Maxxis 35 with the Enforcer down to Hoss Hills for there first 3D shoot of the year. Might shoot with Jason and Nick (my little brother) and see what I can do against them and their Strothers.


----------



## JONEZ24

Dude my SR is on. Was out tonight and shot at 50 and nocked off my new pretty fletchings. Your little hoyt is in big trouble!


----------



## jmduep

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Got my order in this morning for my Enforcer, 12" with a couple extra 2 oz weights. Very excited to see how well it works on my D350. I gotta say thanks to Jason for all the help, and taking the time answering all my questions. I've been interested in these stabs since Jason first started this thread, just finally got around to getting one ordered. Late to the party, but glad to be here!


That a boy another one sold good thing its a close friend


----------



## jmduep

MY enforcer has really helped my groups now it i only could get back tension figured out


----------



## faston2

While you all are 'comparing weapons', I decided to kill stuff.....


----------



## xringbob

what made you not shoot the SS and pick the Enforcer


alfabuck said:


> Why would you be buddy?I can't wait to throw this Enforcer on my AE man!!!! I'll be getting my new Astroflight ropes put on next week and I'll be ready to rock!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> what made you not shoot the SS and pick the Enforcer


Pm sent Bob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

faston2 said:


> While you all are 'comparing weapons', I decided to kill stuff.....


Nice bird dude!!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfabuck said:


> Sweet! Jay you don't waste any time getting orders in the mail. By far the fastest and best service in the business. I can't wait to start shooting AHC with this setup. It's gonna wreak havoc this season. Lol! A review and pics will follow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got that right, outstanding service...Jason once again thanks for all you've done!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jmduep said:


> That a boy another one sold good thing its a close friend


Yes indeed, I can't wait to get it on my bow. I get to see yours in action this Sunday when we shoot.


----------



## Rockinxj00

faston2 said:


> While you all are 'comparing weapons', I decided to kill stuff.....


Nice bird. We have to compare weapons because our season doesn't open until the 16th.


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome bird Brian!!! That's one for Vendetta! Way to go buddy
.


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason, I hope you are ready for the winds tomorrow, they are saying mid 20 mph winds with gusts of up to 51. Should be a real test for the first shoot of the year, I'm gonna take the long bar as well as the 12" just in case conditions are that bad.


----------



## Mao

Dad and I just got back from checking cams and setting up a blind... Our season opens a week from this coming Monday..I can't wait!... This orchard is the same place I arrowed my buck this past fall.. Hoping the Tom's start showing up with these ladies..I am taking a neighbor kid out next weekend for youth season... He has done a good job of locating birds already... I am pumped to get out!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck to everyone shooting tommorrow. Can't wait for my Enforcer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

I just got home from working on the dang rental house. I didn't get to shoot today but will be tomorrow morning.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome Mao!!!! I can't wait for our season to start.


----------



## alfabuck

Getting ready to go shoot a paper target round good luck to everyone on the course today.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I just got back from a 3D shoot today, hope to have my Enforcer in time for our next shoot a week from today.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I just got back from a 3D shoot today, hope to have my Enforcer in time for our next shoot a week from today.


You will buddy! I just got back from Hoss hills. My first open class shoot. I did ok I guess. I had one 8 and one 5. Still ended up 7 up. I need to do better. But still had a blast it was a great day. Little windy but still fun.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Awesome, I can't wait to see how well it works for me!


----------



## Mao

My daughter wanted me to let you guys know that the only thing keeping her outta the big money is her slight torque problem on 50-60 yard shots...She is demanding an toddler Enforcer 2.5 inches long...Whatya got Jason? Haha


----------



## jfuller17

That's not a bad idea. Maybe I will work on that this week.......
..


----------



## alfabuck

Looky what I got in the mail today. My Alpha Elite and my Enforcer. Now I got to get it in order for the De. State IBO Championships this Sunday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockinxj00

jfuller17 said:


> You will buddy! I just got back from Hoss hills. My first open class shoot. I did ok I guess. I had one 8 and one 5. Still ended up 7 up. I need to do better. But still had a blast it was a great day. Little windy but still fun.


A little windy? It was crazy out in the field. It was a blast wasn't it? Nothing but cutting up the whole time despite my terrible shooting. Oh well its all about having fun, and boy did we have fun.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys......I was out in shop playing around and I came up with a new barrel adapter that I may start making. I made one for me and I will be using it to make sure it holds up. But not only does it look cool it weighs a lot less then the one I had!! Check it out!!! If it holds up and works I will sell them and wait till you see the bracket I am working on!!


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> A little windy? It was crazy out in the field. It was a blast wasn't it? Nothing but cutting up the whole time despite my terrible shooting. Oh well its all about having fun, and boy did we have fun.


It sure was fun man!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Looky what I got in the mail today. My Alpha Elite and my Enforcer. Now I got to get it in order for the De. State IBO Championships this Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good alfa!!!! Glad it came ok.


----------



## dbuzz40

dude those things are frickin awesome! i can't wait to see the bracket design! From the sounds of things they are gunna rock.


----------



## alfabuck

Some more pics with the new rig. All I can say is WOW! I went outback and slung a few arrows with it and this thing feels like a tank. I swear it is the best feeling bow I have ever shot to date and it truly is built like a brick #### house. The stabilizer feels great and cannot wait to put it to the test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I also recieved something from Jason in the mail today! It's been very windy outside here today, but I did make it out to shoot for about an hour with the Enforcer on my bow.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hey alfa, how you running your weights on your Enforcer?


----------



## alfabuck

Right now i got 4oz on my sight and rest side and 6oz on the other of my 12" Enforcer. I got to get a peep sight put in my string and new strings so as of now i have been shooting off the string. I just took a half dozen shots to get the feel of the bow so i dont know how my bow is canting as of now. Once im all set up i will fine tune and figure out my setup. How bout you? What length did you get and how is yours setup?


----------



## jmduep

I have been shooting with 6oz on each with it tilted 45 degrees .ish (non sight, rest side up )


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alpha I got a 12" Enforcer with two 2 oz. weights. (total of 12 oz.). I tried several different configurations with it tonight. I shot it with the full 12 ounces (6 oz. on each side) both with the bar level and also with it set at a 45 degree offset towards my bow arm. Then I tried it with 4 oz. on my sight side, and 6 oz. on the other side...both level and at a 45 degree offset. Last I tried it with just the stock 8 oz. By far I prefer the 4 oz. on my sight side and 6 oz. on my bow arm side with a 45 degree off set.


----------



## jfuller17

I built a new idea I had of a side bar bracket tonight.....Its a proto type but I will say this thing is SOLID!! No slop, no movement of rear bar at all. Its light and strong. I also have a idea of how I can make a adjustable version as well. I like mine straight back but I know not everyone will be like me. Check it out. If the ends were anodized black it would look killer!


----------



## jfuller17

Glad you guys are getting to play with the set-up a little. Its really hard to dial in with the wind blowing that hard!


----------



## alfabuck

Very sweet looking offset Jay. That is an awesome design man!!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Glad you guys are getting to play with the set-up a little. Its really hard to dial in with the wind blowing that hard!


Yeah the wind definitely wasn't my friend tonight!!! But windy or not, no way was it stopping me from trying out this new Enforcer! I was also able to shoot a few arrows inside down in the basement tonight, and must say it feels/holds really nice minus the hurricane force winds!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Really like the looks of that bracket Jason...looking like another killer design for sure!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Really like the looks of that bracket Jason...looking like another killer design for sure!


Thanks buddy. That thing is so dang solid its crazy. I had a easton adjustable bracket on and that thing let the rear bar flap and vibrate so bad it was pitiful. I knew there had to be a better way and with the Vendetta Barrel adapter screw for the front weighing about .55 of a ounce it again alows the long bar to be more efficent by placing the extra 1.5 oz more the other barrel adapter weighed on the end instead of next to the riser. I like to try and squeeze every advantage I can out of things.


----------



## jfuller17

Keep us posted on the "Enforcer" as you get used to it man.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Will do that for sure Jason, I think I'm getting it close to where I want it now...can't wait to do some more shooting with it tomorrow!


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> I built a new idea I had of a side bar bracket tonight.....Its a proto type but I will say this thing is SOLID!! No slop, no movement of rear bar at all. Its light and strong. I also have a idea of how I can make a adjustable version as well. I like mine straight back but I know not everyone will be like me. Check it out. If the ends were anodized black it would look killer!


Yeah if those Stabs were BLACK it would REALLY be Killer... Joking, Very nice looking setup Jason. Very Impressive.


----------



## alfabuck

He actually does make them in black also. I think they would look awesome in black too. I have to get me a black stabilizer in the near future.


----------



## Fresno Dan

alfabuck said:


> He actually does make them in black also. I think they would look awesome in black too. I have to get me a black stabilizer in the near future.


I know he makes them in Black... It is an inside joke between Jason and I. 

Jason, I finally got my Afflixtion delivered last week, I have not even pulled it out of the Plastic bag (Afraid I will scratch it) looks like I am going to be needing something coming off the front of it soon!


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> I know he makes them in Black... It is an inside joke between Jason and I.
> 
> Jason, I finally got my Afflixtion delivered last week, I have not even pulled it out of the Plastic bag (Afraid I will scratch it) looks like I am going to be needing something coming off the front of it soon!


Do you want B-stingers number?.......Just kidding man. Keep me posted buddy.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Did some more shooting with the Enforcer today out in the hurricane force winds...even with the high winds the Enforcer is working extremely well for me. I can't wait to shoot it when these winds calm down and can see the full potential of this design.


----------



## alfabuck

Fresno Dan said:


> I know he makes them in Black... It is an inside joke between Jason and I.
> 
> Jason, I finally got my Afflixtion delivered last week, I have not even pulled it out of the Plastic bag (Afraid I will scratch it) looks like I am going to be needing something coming off the front of it soon!


LOL Jokes on me!!!


----------



## jmduep

Snyper you will see how it works this weekend at batavia when we shoot 295 and tie for the 3rd week


----------



## alfabuck

I can't wait for my new super ball peep and inserts for my arrows to arrive. I got to get this bad boy up and rockin for this weekend. She is purdy if I may say though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Looks sweet man!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks buddy lets put Vendetta up top for the night.


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Do you want B-stingers number?.......Just kidding man. Keep me posted buddy.


Yeah let me get B-Stingers number, I know you have it in your phone... I mean maybe they make something that is not Carbon Fiber! hehe


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Yeah let me get B-Stingers number, I know you have it in your phone... I mean maybe they make something that is not Carbon Fiber! hehe


LOL They dont, but I think Doinker does!!


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> I built a new idea I had of a side bar bracket tonight.....Its a proto type but I will say this thing is SOLID!! No slop, no movement of rear bar at all. Its light and strong. I also have a idea of how I can make a adjustable version as well. I like mine straight back but I know not everyone will be like me. Check it out. If the ends were anodized black it would look killer!


Hey J, maybe you might be cranking some of these out just in time for my new..................


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Bow looks awesome alfa! I'll get some pics of mine up soon. My Vendetta Archery sticker isn't visible on my stab...when I screwed my Enforcer on my bow the logo ended up being on the bottom.


----------



## alfabuck

Lol!!!Thats why you put the stickers on after you screw it in!!!!!Use some plastic washers to change the position of the stickers. Sometimes by the second one the stab lands perfect and even if it dont with the washer you can keep tightening it so it does.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Bow looks awesome alfa! I'll get some pics of mine up soon. My Vendetta Archery sticker isn't visible on my stab...when I screwed my Enforcer on my bow the logo ended up being on the bottom.


Tell you what buddy.....I will send you a couple stickers in the mail and then you can take that one off and put your own on. Sound ok?


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Hey J, maybe you might be cranking some of these out just in time for my new..................


What might that be Brian?


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> LOL They dont, but I think Doinker does!!


That's ok I will pass Jason...


----------



## jfuller17

Chad there is some stickers headed your way in the mail.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> What might that be Brian?


Patience my brother.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Tell you what buddy.....I will send you a couple stickers in the mail and then you can take that one off and put your own on. Sound ok?





jfuller17 said:


> Chad there is some stickers headed your way in the mail.


Jason, you are the man!!! Thank you so much, I want everybody to know what kind of stab I'm shooting when they see it! From day one you have been a pleasure to do business with, and I'm so happy to be shooting your stabilizer. Got a shoot this weekend, and the Enforcer is ready for it's first call to action!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfabuck said:


> Lol!!!Thats why you put the stickers on after you screw it in!!!!!Use some plastic washers to change the position of the stickers. Sometimes by the second one the stab lands perfect and even if it dont with the washer you can keep tightening it so it does.


LOL...I know, but the sticker was already on when I got it!


----------



## alfabuck

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> LOL...I know, but the sticker was already on when I got it!


Oh then yell at Jay lol!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jmduep said:


> Snyper you will see how it works this weekend at batavia when we shoot 295 and tie for the 3rd week


LOL!!! If we tie for the 3rd week in a row the Bud Light limes are on me!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfabuck said:


> Oh then yell at Jay lol!!!


LOL...Jason is honestly one of the nicest guys I've ever had the pleasure of dealing with in the archery business. This guy truly cares and wants to build the best product possible and make his customers happy. I'm so happy I listened to my friend jmduep and ordered an Enforcer.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> LOL!!! If we tie for the 3rd week in a row the Bud Light limes are on me!


As long as you are both using Vendetta bars all is good!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Definitely...Vendetta will be in full force this weekend!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Anyone know where I can get a Blacked Out Stabilizer for my Blacked Out Athens Afflixtion Bow? Anyone? Hello? Anyone know anything?


----------



## bcbow1971

Fresno Dan said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Blacked Out Stabilizer for my Blacked Out Athens Afflixtion Bow? Anyone? Hello? Anyone know anything?


I do!!!! J's blacked out ones look sweet!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Im loving the look of the carbon weave and overall finish of these stabs. They are the nicest looking carbon you will find on top of being the lightest and stiffest!!!!! Keep up the good work Mr. Fuller!!!


----------



## Mao

Me and my lil helper needed to kill some time so we went and checked the cams... Here is what we got... Cant wait until Monday!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Holy cow that's making me want to hunt! Also Dan I do have some sweet black carbon


----------



## jfuller17

By the way guys thanks again!!!! This has been the best sales week I have ever had by alot including when I had the other company. Its guys like you that help make that happen. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say J it looks like you and your wife are doing great with the new stab just as I new you would keep up the great work


----------



## alfabuck

Nice pics Mao, good luck dude. The stabs are awesome Mike. They are the best crafted , looking and feeling stabs i shot to date!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks for all the good words guys! Makes me feel good.


----------



## Vendetta2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> LOL...Jason is honestly one of the nicest guys I've ever had the pleasure of dealing with in the archery business. This guy truly cares and wants to build the best product possible and make his customers happy. I'm so happy I listened to my friend jmduep and ordered an Enforcer.


Customer Service is a big deal when it comes to Jason--he gives 110% when it comes to the product that he builds and the customers that come to him. He has many friends that started out as customers If it were not for our customers our business would not be. 

Jason loves what he does and wants all the people who purchase a stabilizer be very happy with there purchase. He will work with you do help you get the right setup for you and your bow.....


----------



## faston2

Vendetta2 said:


> Customer Service is a big deal when it comes to Jason--he gives 110% when it comes to the product that he builds and the customers that come to him. He has many friends that started out as customers If it were not for our customers our business would not be.
> 
> Jason loves what he does and wants all the people who purchase a stabilizer be very happy with there purchase. He will work with you do help you get the right setup for you and your bow.....


By the looks of my mug shot on the website main page, I should have used a stand in for my trophy photo. 

Yikes, too many Hostess cupcakes!:mg:


----------



## alfabuck

Vendetta2 said:


> Customer Service is a big deal when it comes to Jason--he gives 110% when it comes to the product that he builds and the customers that come to him. He has many friends that started out as customers If it were not for our customers our business would not be.
> 
> Jason loves what he does and wants all the people who purchase a stabilizer be very happy with there purchase. He will work with you do help you get the right setup for you and your bow.....


That is what i love so much about Jason, he is never too busy to pick up his phone and assist you any way he can or just to talk as friends. He not only loves the sport but he loves helping others so that they to can enjoy the sport and i am honored to shoot his products. Behind every great man is a greater women. Sara is also working hard behind the scenes at Vendetta and harder keeping Jay in line (J/K!!!) so without her Vendetta wouldnt be what it is today!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

ok, well I finally got an evening to shoot where the winds weren't howling and I was able to really see how well my new Enforcer was working for me. All I can say is *WOW*...what an outstanding product you have put together Jason! I'm sold on what you are doing my friend!!! Once again, great job and keep up the good work!


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Also Dan I do have some sweet black carbon


Yeah??? Where are they? I cant see them? I guess if you cant see them, then they dont exist!


----------



## TwentySix

jfuller17 said:


> Ok guys......I was out in shop playing around and I came up with a new barrel adapter that I may start making. I made one for me and I will be using it to make sure it holds up. But not only does it look cool it weighs a lot less then the one I had!! Check it out!!! If it holds up and works I will sell them and wait till you see the bracket I am working on!!


Man, that looks awesome. You just made the purchasing bug bite me!


----------



## alfabuck

Back up for Vendetta. Hopefully my Specialty peep and inserts get here today so i can get my arrows fletched and bow fully set up and tuned for Sunday, talk about last minute....lol!


----------



## dbuzz40

hey jason I look forward to having you come down and judge for the Northern Outdoor Regional at Purdue. If I buy you dinner tonight...you think you could spot me a few "liners"


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Yeah??? Where are they? I cant see them? I guess if you cant see them, then they dont exist!


Heres the black Dan


----------



## jfuller17

TwentySix said:


> Man, that looks awesome. You just made the purchasing bug bite me!


Awsome man! They are pretty trick and so far the barrel adapter and the new bracket have been holding up just fine!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

dbuzz40 said:


> hey jason I look forward to having you come down and judge for the Northern Outdoor Regional at Purdue. If I buy you dinner tonight...you think you could spot me a few "liners"


Dustin come on buddy you shouldn't have to bribe Jason for you to shoot your pretty bow well. Just kidding buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> hey jason I look forward to having you come down and judge for the Northern Outdoor Regional at Purdue. If I buy you dinner tonight...you think you could spot me a few "liners"


Please Dustin.......you are running the new Vendetta Prototype bar, there will be no line calls. You will always be in the 10!


----------



## jmduep

Seems my guy snyper is a happy camper with hes enforcer................now to see what it can do for him at our next shoot


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

LOL...yes indeed I'm a very happy camper! I don't know about tomorrow though, seems mother nature is doinf her best to shut us down tomorrow! The winds are out of control today...we had a tree get ripped out of the ground today! Still got my fingers crossed that the weather will cooperate and we can get that shoot in tomorrow.


----------



## alfabuck

Well tommorrow i finally get my strings for my new rig. Im going with solid red Astroflight. They should look sharp and accent the Hoyt writing and apple.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

should look very nice, be sure to post up some pics when you get those new threads on your Hoyt alfa!


----------



## alfabuck

I got out back for about a half hour today and played around with my Enforcer. I was running 4oz on my sight and rest side and 6oz on the other. Let me tell you these stabilizers just keep amazing me over and over. I never had a 12" stabilizer hold so level ever without me having to keep canting my bubble back in. It held rock solid and level as can be. I am ging to probably take an ounce off each side since i could go a little lighter with it for my personal feel preference. Im loving the 4-2-1 setup man , it makes it so easy to switch setups and gives me every possible weight configuration i need. These are the best stabilizers i ever shot in my life and put my word behind these things. I actually was skepticle about the design before i used them to be honest but i am totally convinced these are the best stabilizers on the market!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks for all the good words guys. I also like to see the sharing of setup information. That is great and helps all shooters
I had I fun but cold day at Purdue fita event. Just got back to hotel and had time to meet some of the shooters from Mich state as well. Tomorrow should be less rainy. But I thought everyone did great for the weather conditions. Keep it up guys.


----------



## Mao

I was messing around yesterday and turned the cross bar opposite of how I have it set... I couldnt believe the difference it made... It was crazy at 40-50yds...


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks for all the good words guys. I also like to see the sharing of setup information. That is great and helps all shooters
> I had I fun but cold day at Purdue fita event. Just got back to hotel and had time to meet some of the shooters from Mich state as well. Tomorrow should be less rainy. But I thought everyone did great for the weather conditions. Keep it up guys.


Have fun there Jay , it's awesome to know that you go and support your shooters man. Your customer service and love for the game is second to none bro. Good luck to everyone shooting tommorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmduep

Well so much for shooting bow + 50 mph winds = a good 3-D score...............................the stabilizer on the other hand shot well


----------



## faston2

Uneventful morning....kind of. Only one jake, two hens, and this curious big eared critter..... Let me tell you, she was not a happy camper having that rubber turkey in her grazing area. She stomped and snorted at it for about 5-10 minutes. So much for bringing in the Toms! I hope she keeps coming around. She looks tasty!

I'm pretty sure in the second picture she is whispering to the decoy, *" Hey you! Yeah, Thanksgiving dinner, you better scram. I hear that guy uses a Vendetta!!"*


----------



## TwentySix

jfuller17 said:


> Awsome man! They are pretty trick and so far the barrel adapter and the new bracket have been holding up just fine!!


Will they be up for sale soon?


----------



## jfuller17

I just got home from the FITA shoot at Purdue University. It was a neat weekend and all the shooters did VERY well for the conditions. It was blowing around 20-30 mile per hour gust and on Saturday it was raining. Today was sunny but windy still. Again it was a fun time and got to meet some more cool people. The distance was 55 yards and 70 yards. Heres a pic or two.


----------



## jfuller17

Heres another....


----------



## jfuller17

TwentySix said:


> Will they be up for sale soon?


I am thinking so buddy. So far all is good.


----------



## dbuzz40

cool pics jay. Thanks again for comin and helpin out this weekend. I hope it was worth your time. It was a fun weekend all in all but I wish the weather would've cooperated a little bit though.


----------



## alfabuck

Looks fun, i really want to get into shooting FITA. I like shooting target faces and long distance. I have to look into what shoots are in my area.


----------



## alfabuck

Well I got my new solid red Astroflight strings today. I actually got to build my first set of bowstrings today with some help from my buddy and master bow tuner Elio from Booneburner strings. This material is beautiful , bright , smooth as silk and solid as a rock. It will definitely be the only string material I use for now on. Check it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faston2

alfabuck said:


> Well I got my new solid red Astroflight strings today. I actually got to build my first set of bowstrings today with some help from my buddy and master bow tuner Elio from Booneburner strings. This material is beautiful , bright , smooth as silk and solid as a rock. It will definitely be the only string material I use for now on. Check it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice!


----------



## alfabuck

A nice front photo of my Enforcer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Those pics are sweet Alfa! And I will say that bow looks great with the strings.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Jay and Faston2, i brought my long bars to Elios today to let him shoot them. He went out back with a 20mph cross wind and as soon as he drew back he was surprised how the bow was instantly settled. He also noticed that even though he was shaking a little the stabilizers held the bow rock solid on the X. he really liked how light the carbon rods were and how well they settled and held even with a crosswind. He said he wants to get a set. These stabs are infecting everyone!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Alfa, that is great news!!!! I love to hear that stuff man.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Bow looks awesome alfa!


----------



## bcbow1971

Sorry been hitting it hard and now at work on vacation....lol.....yeah my dad came in from Arizona for his first ever Turkey hunt and Early Saturday morning we headed into a new patch of woods that I have never hunted and went up some 4wheeler trails and owl hooted with no luck and then near the top of the hill and on just the other side we hear a gobble….we walked up another 100 yards and I could see a hen in the tree and we set up in the great clearing not knowing what they normally do and I started yelping and clucking some and these 4 different gobblers were fired up!!! Was looking good and he was excited to get to see them on the roost and hear them so close. The night before we had a bad thunderstorm and rain and these birds must have been up all night because they stayed on the roost at least an hour past normal fly down!! Then once they flew down to our left we never heard them again or seen them…..So after about 15 minutes we stalked down another trail in their direction and found our way back to the field where my blind was and as my dad went to get our coffee from the truck I checked the Ltl Acorn Game Cam and seen bird all over right in front of the camera in the afternoon and it was across the field so I went and grabbed my Double Bull and set it up next to the camera and put my B-Mobile and hen out and we got both chairs and stuff settled in and got out of the light cool rain!! As we were sitting there I decided to look at the pictures and sequential videos on the camera and we seen the turkeys strutting right next to the camera!!! Well while we were looking at the deer on camera I happened to look up and seen this Gobbler at about 100 yards charging my B-Mobile and told my dad “Get your Gun Get your Gun” and he reached for his Ruger over and under and pulled the netting out of the way of the double bull and at about 40 yards I wanted to slow him down so I yelped and he stopped and strutted and then I asked if he was ready and he said yes and I told him wait and I clucked and he stuck that head straight up and I said shoot!!! That’s all she wrote!! Then 3 hens where coming to the flopping bird so I was hoping another gobbler may come by we sat there for 45 minutes watching these hens and was hoping they would move on so I didn’t spook them….but we ended up chasing them away and we went and grabbed his bird and snapped the pic below!! We then packed up the decoys into the blind and rest the game cam and headed back to the truck and chased two jakes right behind my Blazer!! Well after we got home measured him up at:
25lbs 3 oz 1 7/16” & 1 3/8” spurs with an 11 ½” beard!! He was a hoss!! 
Day two continued below!!










Day Two: 
We decided to go straight to the blind and set the decoys out and waited…… and waited…….Then we see this hen fly down into the field towards us by herself…..then she walked around and ended up walking within 2 feet of the blinds backside and walked towards the trail we came down yesterday. ….all of a sudden across the field three nice gobblers came out of this one trail from small field and were gobbling and strutting but seen the decoys and after about 5 minutes went back up that trail they came from…….then we see those two jakes come from the same area we seen them Saturday and they would get halfway over the hill and just didn’t like the B-Mobile I guesses like the 3 Gobblers…..so they went back where they came from and I snuck out and took B- Mobile down and put him away and after that all we seen was two Geese that came almost all the way to the decoy!! Then all of a sudden 2 does and 2 yearlings came out of to our left at 40 yards and my dad got to see his first up close personal!!
I had the Magnus Turkey BH on there and they were dead on out to 30 yards!!! I was hoping to use it but I plan on letting the field cool off till Wednesday and put a second blind out in the small field where we seen the 3 gobblers come from.


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Heres the black Dan


Jason... THOSE are freakin SWEET! Now I am interested, I really just thought you were toying with my emotions!


----------



## bcbow1971

Fresno Dan said:


> Jason... THOSE are freakin SWEET! Now I am interested, I really just thought you were toying with my emotions!


I told you they were sweet Dan!!!!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Brian... That was an awesome story. I am happy for your Dad, congrates on a great Turkey hunt!


----------



## Fresno Dan

bcbow1971 said:


> I told you they were sweet Dan!!!!!


I know, I know!!! I guess I had to see it to believe it! Now I know I want one for my Affixtion.


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> I know, I know!!! I guess I had to see it to believe it! Now I know I want one for my Affixtion.


Dan, you might check out page 48 post #1421. I still have them if you are interested. Just a thought.


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Dan, you might check out page 48 post #1421. I still have them if you are interested. Just a thought.


Those are not hunting bars... I am not making my Afflixtion a Target bow! I do not see that I will be shooting any tourney's right now, so I am just going to set it up for Hunting. I WILL kill me a Deer with that bow this November!


----------



## alfabuck

I got outback and started dialing this badboy up. Loving the Enforcer Bigtime!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome Alfa!!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Jay, im hoping to put some decent scores in this year with it at a few of the Triple Crown legs and Worlds. Now all there is to do is practice , practice , practice. Did i mention i just bought another Alpha Elite in breast cancer pink. Yes sir i will be shooting for boobies this year!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Nice man! You need to get a pink flame wrap or something for that bow!


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah i do, thats a great idea!


----------



## Rockinxj00

After a year of Jason bustin my chops, I was finally able to buy one of his awesome creations. Oh yea Jason, the new rest should be here sometime around the end of the week. But for now here is my Maxxis 35 with a 10" Enforcer.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looks very nice Bill.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Bill........since everyone else is doing it, here is a pic of my target bow. 6.5oz in front and 16oz in rear.


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet rigs guys!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentySix

jfuller17 said:


> Looks great Bill........since everyone else is doing it, here is a pic of my target bow. 6.5oz in front and 16oz in rear.


How long is your front stabilizer?


----------



## alfabuck

If im not wrong i think Jay is runnng between 25-26" out front.


----------



## TwentySix

His set-up looks great. When Uncle Sam sends me a check, I may have to give him a call.


----------



## dbuzz40

25" and 10 inch sidebar.


----------



## alfabuck

I put a little review up on the general archery section about the stabilizers.


----------



## jfuller17

TwentySix said:


> How long is your front stabilizer?


Yeah its a 26" in front and 10.5" in back. My rear bar is short because that is a 6" brace height bow so the rear bar is already mounted pretty far back.


----------



## alfabuck

That mini t-bar is the setup for long bars. Once you use it you wont go back.


----------



## dbuzz40

i totally agree alfa. They are sweet man! I can't wait to be able to try it out at long distance without this friggin wind!


----------



## jfuller17

Check out this pic of a kid shooting his bow as the arrow leaves with a Enforcer on!!! Pretty cool. Select Archery took the pic!


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Check out this pic of a kid shooting his bow as the arrow leaves with a Enforcer on!!! Pretty cool. Select Archery took the pic!


Damn I wish my form was that good. Very nice looking Stabilizer.


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Damn I wish my form was that good. Very nice looking Stabilizer.


Yes that is a cool kid! Dan I am working on something to show you in the next couple days buddy.


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Yes that is a cool kid! Dan I am working on something to show you in the next couple days buddy.


Really??? That is cool, my Afflixtion is pretty naked right now. NOTHING on it yet!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Check out this pic of a kid shooting his bow as the arrow leaves with a Enforcer on!!! Pretty cool. Select Archery took the pic!


That is a killer pic Jason!


----------



## alfabuck

That is an awesome pic. I need lessons from him. Nice follow through. Check out what I got today!
The bow was absolutely brand new not even marks from the sight or rest and I got a great deal on it. Only real men can shoot pink!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

I can see why you got a deal on it! Lol j/k


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> I can see why you got a deal on it! Lol j/k


Haha! Dynamic duo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Sara just asked me if that was Stephs bow. LOL It is pretty cool but it does need some flames or something manly!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks good Alfa!!! I get my Exceed in tomorrow......hmmm will it become my Open bow or second target bow,,,,,,lol


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfa that pink looks awesome...I like it even better than the black one!


----------



## alfabuck

Hahaha Jay, thanks Brian and Sniper,the pink actually grew on me and i like it better than my black. Im just going with the color blind story lol!! No really i cant wait to get it out there shooting.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Like I Have alreday said man. that thing looks GREAT. I would shoot it


----------



## alfabuck

BTW Steph is jealous!!!!lol!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I bet she is. LOL


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Nate, It looks awesome in person and like i said earlier only real men can pull off a pink bow!!!!:tongue:


----------



## alfabuck

I'm gonna get the mods off you Nathan. Pm me your number and ill get them ordered.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks cool man. I like it!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

sent you a pm Alpha


----------



## Rockinxj00

Alfa, that pink is sick. That is a sweet stable of bows you have there.


----------



## alfabuck

Rockinxj00 said:


> Alfa, that pink is sick. That is a sweet stable of bows you have there.


Thanks man I can't wait to compete against manly looking bows with it lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Thanks man I can't wait to compete against manly looking bows with it lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need to hook up sometime and do some shooting for the fun of it Alfa. It would be neat if we could get a bunch of us guys that talk to each other on here together for a fun shoot.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> We need to hook up sometime and do some shooting for the fun of it Alfa. It would be neat if we could get a bunch of us guys that talk to each other on here together for a fun shoot.


I know Jay maybe Bedford? We could hit a fun course too. We definitely should get together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

John- all I can say is that you better be able to shoot it!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Jason, that is one of the best ideas I think you ever came up with. Oh besides all of your kick *** stabilizers.


----------



## alfabuck

Mao said:


> John- all I can say is that you better be able to shoot it!


It don't matter if I can't. I'll just blame it on the pink bow. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> It don't matter if I can't. I'll just blame it on the pink bow. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pink wont be your problem


----------



## jfuller17

xringbob said:


> The pink wont be your problem


The pink has never been my problem thats for sure!


----------



## Fresno Dan

I am thinking about putting a Pink D-Loop on my Blacked Out Afflixtion. I need to add a little color maybe.


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> Haha! Dynamic duo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Dynamic duo for the backyard pro maybe. If I had to shoot against me I wouldnt leave the yard either.


----------



## jfuller17

xringbob said:


> Dynamic duo for the backyard pro maybe. If I had to shoot against me I wouldnt leave the yard either.


I will shoot against you....yard or no yard dont matter to me


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> Dynamic duo for the backyard pro maybe. If I had to shoot against me I wouldnt leave the yard either.


Hahahahahahahahahha!!!! We'll see soon enough. This backyard pro will be out there to give you a shot at the title.


----------



## jmduep

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> alfa that pink looks awesome...I like it even better than the black one!


Snyper i bet we could paint you D350 in that Pink


----------



## cgsabo

Money would definitely be on Xring against either of you!


jfuller17 said:


> I will shoot against you....yard or no yard dont matter to me


----------



## alfabuck

cgsabo said:


> Money would definitely be on Xring against either of you!


Awww that cute sticking up for your shooting partner. I know you wouldn't have a chance. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Besides im not a shat talker. I shoot half as much as you guys and still hang with the best of them.


----------



## cgsabo

Take one of the Static Duo or your MBR, AHC, HC or CUB set ups and come out and shoot. We'll see what a chance I have. Who knew Joe hurt himself carrying you.


alfabuck said:


> Awww that cute sticking up for your shooting partner. I know you wouldn't have a chance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Ill be out there to play soon enough. We'll get together soon and do some shooting. I have to start shooting more buddy.


----------



## alfabuck

cgsabo said:


> Take one of the Static Duo or your MBR, AHC, HC or CUB set ups and come out and shoot. We'll see what a chance I have. Who knew Joe hurt himself carrying you.


Hhahahahahahahahaha funny.Joey is a good shooter but nobody carries me. I aint claiming to be the best but i dont have nothing bad to say about anyone. Ill be shooting your class dude so no more talking on my end scores will tell.


----------



## cgsabo

I'll be at Daniel Boone tomorrow and Stowe on sunday


----------



## alfabuck

And im talking IBO scores i saw yours from last weekend.


----------



## cgsabo

I didn't see yours oh yeah you didn't go. You can talk unless you were there.


----------



## xringbob

jfuller17 said:


> I will shoot against you....yard or no yard dont matter to me


No problem but to be up front with you your chances agaist me are the same as johnnys slim to none.


----------



## alfabuck

Your right i am slacking but ill be out there soon. No really dude all shat talking aside you guys are both respectable area shooters and i cant wait to get out and compete bro.


----------



## alfabuck

Hahahahaha shut up Bob.


----------



## cgsabo

I told you at Harrisburg, just get your bow and show up.


----------



## xringbob

Why hc you talked about mbr then ahc.


----------



## alfabuck

No i thought he shot AHC, Ill be shooting that since everybody is shooting that. No one around shoots MBR.


----------



## alfabuck

All my buddies are in AHC or HC.


----------



## jfuller17

Bobbie and partner.....in all seriousness it would be fun to just get together and shoot sometime. Scores will speak for themselves then. I always say any given weekend anyone can be beat. Either way it would be fun to do. Always nice to get out and shoot against new people.


----------



## xringbob

I would love to bring the HAMMER and lay it down I dont let my score speak for me I speak for my scores


----------



## jfuller17

Sounds good. Aluminum is a good recycling material. So at least once you saw a true modern made material piece of art you can rest assured that you will be able to at least get. 35¢ out of the hammer. LOL


----------



## alfabuck

Bob i think you shot better with the SOS.


----------



## dbuzz40

true that fuller! hi-mod carbon is the way to go. and stop talking crap guys. gosh...this is about talking stabilizers. It's sad you guys have to be keyboard warriors and act like tough guys. You can talk up your aluminum stabilizers in your own thread.


----------



## jfuller17

Its all good Dustin.....I am assuming all this talk is in good fun. Joe wouldn't have anyone on his staff like Bob if he was serious.


----------



## xringbob

For 1 ill take aluminum over carbon any day.


----------



## jfuller17

xringbob said:


> For 1 ill take aluminum over carbon any day.


Thats the great thing about the sport today is there are many, many options. If aluminum is your thing then you found the right stabilizer.


----------



## xringbob

jfuller17 said:


> Its all good Dustin.....I am assuming all this talk is in good fun. Joe wouldn't have anyone on his staff like Bob if he was serious.


 All I do is have fun and when shooting get serious I will lay my bow down and walk away. But I would love to have a HAMMER AND VENDETTA SHOOT DOWN but bring your best to face me leave johnny at home


----------



## Fresno Dan

IF everyone liked the same thing... Jason wouldn't be in business, but he is and he is doing it his way. I applaud :set1_applaud: him for having a flourishing business in this economy. And yes Jason I am going to be a Vendetta Archer!


----------



## jfuller17

xringbob said:


> All I do is have fun and when shooting get serious I will lay my bow down and walk away. But I would love to have a HAMMER AND VENDETTA SHOOT DOWN but bring your best to face me leave johnny at home


Sounds good Bob. It sure would be fun. Sounds like you are pretty respectable shooter. It would be a great time for sure. Maybe I could build a trophy out of the left over pieces of carbon for the winner. LOL John is a good guy and talks well of you as well. I consider him my friend even if he does use a pink bow. LOL Love you Johnny!!


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> IF everyone liked the same thing... Jason wouldn't be in business, but he is and he is doing it his way. I applaud :set1_applaud: him for having a flourishing business in this economy. And yes Jason I am going to be a Vendetta Archer!


Dan thanks for the good words buddy!! And very glad to have you choose us. It will be great!!! Even if it is all black. LOL


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks guys I appreciate the ego beating I'm taking on here tonight. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate the ego beating I'm taking on here tonight. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know we love you man.....


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Dan thanks for the good words buddy!! And very glad to have you choose us. It will be great!!! Even if it is all black. LOL


I am still waiting to see what you are making for me... I saw your post a couple days ago, cant wait to see what you got bro. I have been very impressed with your product every since Brian introduced me to it. Just not that Carbon Fiber stuff... I mean what is that?!?


----------



## xringbob

I knew johnny awhile now if he got out to a shoot and take the beating I will give him. He shoots well not as well as me be well thats why I bust his balls. And yes john I did well with the SOS 3rd at worlds in stacked class ill take any day and 2 year ibo indoor national champ ill take to but we see what this year has instore for me by the way get out there and shoot get out of the yard I know steph kicking your ass there too


----------



## alfabuck

Hahahaha!! Ill be out there to play soon enough. Look at 2009 Worlds buddy and last year i pulled my bow out in June.I was right up there with you in every shoot last season.Id say you put more time in and it shows. My problem is i have to devote more time into it. I will try my best to get out more this season. Its tough when money is tight but i vow to lay it down for Vendetta this season.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Ouch, it looks like things are getting a bit rough over here :mg:...Im sure Bobby is just ribbing John and trying to draw him out of the shadows so he can have some competition on the local circuits.

Ive shot with both Bob and John, both are very good shooters. I would however give Bobby the edge, I'm not sure if it's because he's a better shooter, or because he has better, more refined equipment. :whoo:
(That's for the .35 cent comment J) :wink:

All kidding aside, it would be a lot fun to get together this summer and have a *friendly* HAMMER vs Vendetta smackdown...two man teams, best arrow, me and Bob vs John and Jason....losers buy the beer. :darkbeer:


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> Hahahaha!! Ill be out there to play soon enough. Look at 2009 Worlds buddy and last year i pulled my bow out in June.I was right up there with you in every shoo t last season.Id say you put more time in and it shows. My problem is i have to devote more time into it. I will try my best to get out more this season. Its tough when money is tight but i vow to lay it down for Vendetta this season.


 I shoot once a week on weekends I shot against you in 2 shoots I finished 1st and 2nd and for once a week ill take it. This year im in a new class cause of finishing 3rd at worlds trust me I mis the hc stake last weekend at the deleware ibo state championship but 2nd on that course aint bad. But I did finished 1st at harrisburg twice this year and I dont think thats a joke of a shoot. I might bust balls as you know I do that the best. The only reason I bust yours cause last year it got you out there and I do want to shoot against you not to beat you up cause you aint that bad of a shot. But the rest of the vendetta crew aint got a chance against me and you know it. Maybe ill see you at the first leg of ibo trip crown. And I still stick to steph kicking your ass she has what it take to win.


----------



## alfabuck

Hahaha! Sounds like a plan Joe. I hear you Bob I do have to start getting out man and shooting more. You are damn good shot and I have to start shooting to keep up. Hope to see you guys out there soon and good luck out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringbob

ParadigmArchery said:


> Ouch, it looks like things are getting a bit rough over here :mg:...Im sure Bobby is just ribbing John and trying to draw him out of the shadows so he can have some competition on the local circuits.
> 
> Ive shot with both Bob and John, both are very good shooters. I would however give Bobby the edge, I'm not sure if it's because he's a better shooter, or because he has better, more refined equipment. :whoo:
> (That's for the .35 cent comment J) :wink:
> 
> All kidding aside, it would be a lot fun to get together this summer and have a *friendly* HAMMER vs Vendetta smackdown...two man teams, best arrow, me and Bob vs John and Jason....losers buy the beer. :darkbeer:


 There we go now we are talking one of the best prizes I like to win BEER and Johnny knows how much I like beer.


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> There we go now we are talking one of the best prizes I like to win BEER and Johnny knows how much I like beer.


I actually expect Bob to win that shoot. If he don't he'll make you pay once the beer starts flowing. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

ParadigmArchery said:


> Ouch, it looks like things are getting a bit rough over here :mg:...Im sure Bobby is just ribbing John and trying to draw him out of the shadows so he can have some competition on the local circuits.
> 
> Ive shot with both Bob and John, both are very good shooters. I would however give Bobby the edge, I'm not sure if it's because he's a better shooter, or because he has better, more refined equipment. :whoo:
> (That's for the .35 cent comment J) :wink:
> 
> All kidding aside, it would be a lot fun to get together this summer and have a *friendly* HAMMER vs Vendetta smackdown...two man teams, best arrow, me and Bob vs John and Jason....losers buy the beer. :darkbeer:


Sounds like that would be a fun time for sure Joe!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

xringbob said:


> I shoot once a week on weekends I shot against you in 2 shoots I finished 1st and 2nd and for once a week ill take it. This year im in a new class cause of finishing 3rd at worlds trust me I mis the hc stake last weekend at the deleware ibo state championship but 2nd on that course aint bad. But I did finished 1st at harrisburg twice this year and I dont think thats a joke of a shoot. I might bust balls as you know I do that the best. The only reason I bust yours cause last year it got you out there and I do want to shoot against you not to beat you up cause you aint that bad of a shot. *But the rest of the vendetta crew aint got a chance against me and you know it.* Maybe ill see you at the first leg of ibo trip crown. And I still stick to steph kicking your ass she has what it take to win.


I dont know about that Boobie.....I can hold my own. I will readily admit the business side has cut into my own shooting time as I am sure Joe knows the same thing. But I am still willing to give it a shot and any other Vendetta crew I believe can do well as well. It would be fun no matter the out come for sure.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well finally got around to taking a few pics of my Enforcer on my D350. Once again thanks for all the help Jayson!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks sick man!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Thanks Jay, she loves to eat some foam too!


----------



## alfabuck

Very nice Snyper! Looks sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParadigmArchery

jfuller17 said:


> I dont know about that Boobie.....I can hold my own. I will readily admit the business side has cut into my own shooting time as I am sure Joe knows the same thing. But I am still willing to give it a shot and any other Vendetta crew I believe can do well as well. It would be fun no matter the out come for sure.


It certainly does cut into your shooting time, Last week was the first 3D shoot I've been to this year, heck I had to set my bow up the day before the shoot :mg:

It would be a blast to get together and have a friendly smackdown, it's all about having fun with guys who enjoy the same sport you do..... heck with all those "T" heads running around we would look like we're putting this to the top TTTT :darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

Definitely sounds like a good time Joe. I had a blast everytime we shot together. I look forward to shooting with you guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

The Grudge!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Thats sweet John!!! That will be the new Grudge logo!!


----------



## bcbow1971

OK Fellas I got my Exceed in that I traded for my 34". It is an Orange fade Exceed that is a whole 1" shorter than my Afllixtion and Ibex but feels good for a target setup. I may look at swapping cams later but want to give it a chance as is. I took my Sight and long bar off of my Afflixtion and with my VAP's setup this will be my ASA Open shooting bow and is shooting 285 currently......my Afflixtion I put my Axcell sight and 10" Enforcer Stabilizer and VAP's with FP's for IBO Bow Hunter class and at 310 this bow is rocking!!! my first pin in 30 yards and only shooting 2" high at 20 yards and is feeling great!!! 

Shot a local shoot today and getting ready for Bedford and I shot 316 in advanced bowhunter.....then I Shot 3/8" from dead center on 82 yard long shot with my hunter setup Afflixtion!!!! That was with me dialing it in with a pin that was close but needed 9 arrows to dial in!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfabuck said:


> The Grudge!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool...looks awesome!


----------



## jfuller17

Brian that orange bow is freakin sweet man!! I love the orange fade.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Very cool...looks awesome!


Yeah Snyper John can draw! He is working on the logo for our "dead end" technology......


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

bcbow1971 said:


> OK Fellas I got my Exceed in that I traded for my 34". It is an Orange fade Exceed that is a whole 1" shorter than my Afllixtion and Ibex but feels good for a target setup. I may look at swapping cams later but want to give it a chance as is. I took my Sight and long bar off of my Afflixtion and with my VAP's setup this will be my ASA Open shooting bow and is shooting 285 currently......my Afflixtion I put my Axcell sight and 10" Enforcer Stabilizer and VAP's with FP's for IBO Bow Hunter class and at 310 this bow is rocking!!! my first pin in 30 yards and only shooting 2" high at 20 yards and is feeling great!!!
> 
> Shot a local shoot today and getting ready for Bedford and I shot 316 in advanced bowhunter.....then I Shot 3/8" from dead center on 82 yard long shot with my hunter setup Afflixtion!!!! That was with me dialing it in with a pin that was close but needed 9 arrows to dial in!!!


Very nice pair of bows you have there, and some damn fine shooting you did today!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah Snyper John can draw! He is working on the logo for our "dead end" technology......


Very cool, can't wait to see what he comes up with for it!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Brian that orange bow is freakin sweet man!! I love the orange fade.


Yeah I like it as well......traded straight out for my 34" Buck Commander for it!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice rigs Bri and keep up the good shooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Well I would have drawn this one but it would never of looked the way I wanted it to so I used my regular old paint program and a photo to come up with the "Dead End Technology" logo. What do ya think Jay?Sorry it looks faded , I took a pick of my computer screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfa that looks pretty darn cool...I like it!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Snyper and happy Easter to the whole Vendetta crew!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Well I would have drawn this one but it would never of looked the way I wanted it to so I used my regular old paint program and a photo to come up with the "Dead End Technology" logo. What do ya think Jay?Sorry it looks faded , I took a pick of my computer screen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is awsome!!! Looks like you are vendetta new logo man! 

Happy easter to all the crew and customers! Enjoy the day and again thanks to all!
Jason


----------



## alfabuck

Havin a great Easter so far. Went out front and saw my Apex arrived from Lee Martin. Must of been there from yesterday. Lol. Looks awesome, I put it all together and it's ready for strings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> Havin a great Easter so far. Went out front and saw my Apex arrived from Lee Martin. Must of been there from yesterday. Lol. Looks awesome, I put it all together and it's ready for strings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All you need now is a boat to go with that anchor.


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> All you need now is a boat to go with that anchor.


More like a cruise ship with the size of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Jay pm me your email and I'll send the one logo and I'll have to mail you the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

John my email is [email protected]


----------



## dbuzz40

had a great weekend shooting with Jason. By the way Alfa...Hoyt goes up 1-0!!!  Get used to buying lunch Fuller. Haha jk man...any given day either of us can win.


----------



## alfabuck

dbuzz40 said:


> had a great weekend shooting with Jason. By the way Alfa...Hoyt goes up 1-0!!!  Get used to buying lunch Fuller. Haha jk man...any given day either of us can win.


Wow!!!He ain't gonna let you live it down lol!!!! Hooooooooyyyyyyytttttt!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbuzz40

hahaha you know it man! My blue carbon matrix + outshined the black strothers Saturday! FYI...Jason hates snakes and he will get rattled and suck after he sees one on the 3D course. LOL we saw 2 on Saturday! Haha he looked like a little girl! it was classic


----------



## alfabuck

Haha thats funny. Well
On my way to the Delaware bay to do some fishing today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah Dustin pretty much handed it to me this weekend. I had a very bad day. I only had 2 arrows with me and came back with none, saw 2 snakes, my yardages were off all day, on and on. If anything could have went wrong it did. It was just one of those days. But no excuses because even had I been on my game Dustin was on his and would have been tough to beat either way. Just wish it was closer of a fight like it normally was. I guess he deserved the dinner this time. Nice shooting Dustin!


----------



## Hit-em

Here's some pics of my new 2011 Maitland Zeus that I call my "Tangerine Dream" with my Vendetta Stabs which IMO are best stabs going right now ... The workmanship along with how well they work in stabilizing my bow are awesome :thumbs_up

My Maitland Zeus "Tangerine Dream" is IMO the nicest bow on the market right now.
The workmanship & quality is better then any bow I've seen or have shot in years .. 40 years plus :wink.

The new speed VTR cam is the smoothest speed cam I've ever pulled back, that and along with how this baby feels in your hand & shoots makes it a true Dream Bow.

If you're looking for a new bow do yourself a favor & check out the 2011 Maitland bows.

The Zeus & the Vendetta stabs make a great combo for a awesome shooting platform !!!

Two great products !!!

View attachment 1060247
View attachment 1060248
View attachment 1060249


----------



## jfuller17

Man that thing is sick man!!! I love the color!! VERY nice bow!!


----------



## bcbow1971

...this bow is rockin......the group was from 35 yards.


----------



## asa1485

Dang Brian. Had 8 that were floaters and had one hit the dot!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........................LOL Some fine shootin bud


----------



## bcbow1971

I was using my 40 yard pin....one dropped. 


uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## asa1485

Yeah , yeah. Excuses.........................


----------



## jfuller17

Looks like its dialed in Brian!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Damn Nice shooting Brian... That bow is Sick my friend. Cant wait to get my Afflixtion Accessorized, so I can start shooting that dang thing.


----------



## alfabuck

That is some fine shooting Bri. Hopefully get to meet you if i make it to Bedford.


----------



## faston2

Well a 2-3 week wait only ended up being a week from order to delivery. Set up and ready to be sighted in.


----------



## alfabuck

faston2 said:


> Well a 2-3 week wait only ended up being a week from order to delivery. Set up and ready to be sighted in.


 Sweet rig man , good luck with it.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

alpha sent you a message on facebook


----------



## jfuller17

Nice Brian!!!! Looks great man. Speaking of facebook I started a vendetta archery page if anyone is interested.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool Jason, I've been wondering when you would start a Vendetta Archery page on FB. Page looks great, I posted a couple pics over there as well.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Very cool Jason, I've been wondering when you would start a Vendetta Archery page on FB. Page looks great, I posted a couple pics over there as well.


Awsome man!! I will check it out!


----------



## alfabuck

Seet ill go get on it and post up some pics. Nate i appreciate you looking buddy and im gonna go pick up a set they have at the local shop. Thanks again man.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

no problem man just wanted to get back to you


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey Jay, you heading to Hoss Hills this weekend? I'm going if it isn't raining.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey Jay, you heading to Hoss Hills this weekend? I'm going if it isn't raining.


Not sure kinda depends on how turkey hunting is going. I thought about if I do using my hunting bow since its turkey season.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hitting an IBO World Qualifier this weekend!!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Good Luck at the IBO World Qualifier Brian.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Hey Jason... you still working on the SOMETHING you were going to show me? I am waiting bro!


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Hey Jason... you still working on the SOMETHING you were going to show me? I am waiting bro!


Yes sir........waiting on a supplier. It half done.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Oh ok... I know how that goes, so I guess I will back off, and stop bugging you about it. I uess I tend to get a little impatient sometimes, hard habit to break, just ask my wife, boss and friends... haha


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Oh ok... I know how that goes, so I guess I will back off, and stop bugging you about it. I uess I tend to get a little impatient sometimes, hard habit to break, just ask my wife, boss and friends... haha


Its ok I am the same way!! Just ask Sara!!


----------



## alfabuck

Jay new Grudge logo is heading to Indiana. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Jay new Grudge logo is heading to Indiana.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that is awsome John!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to let everyone know I just landed a job as a service tech for Newmar Coach. So starting Monday I wont be available till after work. Just wanted to give everyone the heads up.


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I just landed a job as a service tech for Newmar Coach. So starting Monday I wont be available till after work. Just wanted to give everyone the heads up.


Good luck with the new job Hoss. Any chance you might make the ASA shoot in London,Ky. ?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I just landed a job as a service tech for Newmar Coach. So starting Monday I wont be available till after work. Just wanted to give everyone the heads up.


Very cool, good luck with the new gig Jason!


----------



## alfabuck

Best of luck buddy. That's great to hear man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Best of luck buddy. That's great to hear man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys it means alot.


----------



## bcbow1971

Great to hear Jason!!! Congrats!!! Will be representing Vendetta at the IBO World Qualifier Saturday!!!


----------



## Vendetta2

Fresno Dan said:


> Oh ok... I know how that goes, so I guess I will back off, and stop bugging you about it. I uess I tend to get a little impatient sometimes, hard habit to break, just ask my wife, boss and friends... haha


oh i can relate with your wife...jason is the same way omg!!!


----------



## Vendetta2

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I just landed a job as a service tech for Newmar Coach. So starting Monday I wont be available till after work. Just wanted to give everyone the heads up.


Even though Jason wont be as avail... he has done alot of the stuff I usually do, so I can step back in and help out where and when needed...I do want to assure everyone that our customer service will not suffer, nor will the quality of our products!!

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## Fresno Dan

Vendetta2 said:


> oh i can relate with your wife...jason is the same way omg!!!


Yeah Sara, I have heard that it is very tough to live with a man like me. I am trying to learn how to be a little more patient, but it is just hard when you want things now and not later... I might be on to something else by then!


----------



## alfabuck

It's awful quiet on here. Back up for the best stabs in the bizz!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

What's going on Vendetta Archery crew? Headed outside in a minute to shoot a few arrows. Weather has been awful here lately.


----------



## jfuller17

Weather been crappy here also. Today is best day in a while. Got my slate calls all sanded up....heading to woods in morning with Dustin to try and arrow a bird!


----------



## faston2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> What's going on Vendetta Archery crew? Headed outside in a minute to shoot a few arrows. Weather has been awful here lately.


Got my newest Grudge and sidebar in today. Winds of 25-30 with gusts of 40+. Test shots in the garage only, but damn!!!!! .....yeah them things are bad news for those poor targets.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks nice faston!!!!


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Looks nice faston!!!!


Shoots even nicer!:set1_applaud:


----------



## flatlineks

Got the 6" very happy w it.u can adjust it to fit u perfect.good stuff! http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x394/antlerman00/IMAG:pimp2:0109.jpg


----------



## flatlineks

Sorry- http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x394/antlerman00/IMAG0109.jpg


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great on that elite. Welcome to the family buddy.


----------



## alfabuck

Very nice rigs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I shot a 394 at my IBO world qualifier and should be good...still have them shooters tomorrow. Bit they are calling for rain and don't expect a big turnout. Shot 4 down on front half and then was smoking 11's and 10's on all the targets then shot 2 5's on tiny targets and then cleaned the rest to put myself back in it....great shoot location and look forward to shooting there for the ASA state championship. Got lots of looks on my stabilizer!!!!


----------



## faston2

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I shot a 394 at my IBO world qualifier and should be good...still have them shooters tomorrow. Bit they are calling for rain and don't expect a big turnout. Shot 4 down on front half and then was smoking 11's and 10's on all the targets then shot 2 5's on tiny targets and then cleaned the rest to put myself back in it....great shoot location and look forward to shooting there for the ASA state championship. Got lots of looks on my stabilizer!!!!


Nice job Brian!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Great job Brian... Hope it works out.


----------



## alfabuck

Well got out today to finally hit a 3D course after slacking all season. Figured I'd shoot under the radar to get used hitting some foam again but instead ran into Xring and Chris. I shot the first 2/3 of the course with my thumb trigger which I bombed into possibly the worst score I ever shot. Came back on the last third after a picked up my BT and threw the thumb in the woods to shoot above par. Too little too late got my butt handed to me on my first of the year but definitely was rusty and will come back stronger next time. Bob and Chris shot great , I took a poop. I will definitely never doubt my BT again and will shoot it the rest of the season. I didn't want to list my score but I can't deny it my worst to date 29 down. I ain't ashamed since I will never shoot that bad again. Pathetic but deserving since I don't put any time in. It was out to 45-50 yds max. Bob ended up 10 up and Chris 3 down congrats and you guys know I will be back better than that lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringbob

Hammer-1
enforcer-0


----------



## faston2

Did some shooting out to 40 yds. today with the new Grudge and sidebar. That setup just sticks on target. This week will be from 40-100 yds. Hoping for nice weather.


----------



## BROX

alfabuck said:


> That is an awesome pic. I need lessons from him. Nice follow through. Check out what I got today!
> The bow was absolutely brand new not even marks from the sight or rest and I got a great deal on it. Only real men can shoot pink!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You ever go to get rid of it lmk! Thats sweet looking


----------



## alfabuck

That is a sweet rig. I like to get my fiance one of those. Perfect little bow for her since she has always shot a single cam. Right now she is still shooting her Drenalin LD.


----------



## Pin Wheel

Just got my 10" enforcer in for my carbon matrix + today, however I am still waiting on my bow to come in, but I want to say thanks to Jay for all the help and advice before I ordered. I am extremely satisfied with the craftsmanship of the stabilizer and service I got from Jay when ordering it and had the stabilizer within 2 days or ordering. Thats great service, this stabilizer looks to be ticket in stabilization. I cant wait to get my bow in to try it out, I will post pics on here when I get it set up.


----------



## jfuller17

Pin Wheel said:


> Just got my 10" enforcer in for my carbon matrix + today, however I am still waiting on my bow to come in, but I want to say thanks to Jay for all the help and advice before I ordered. I am extremely satisfied with the craftsmanship of the stabilizer and service I got from Jay when ordering it and had the stabilizer within 2 days or ordering. Thats great service, this stabilizer looks to be ticket in stabilization. I cant wait to get my bow in to try it out, I will post pics on here when I get it set up.


Sounds great buddy! Cant wait for the report man


----------



## dbuzz40

That's awesome, and that's been my experience with Jason. Great guy to deal with! I will be in the turkey blind tomorrow morning with the enforcer ready to put down the smack down. Hopefully I'll be able to keep my cool this time, right jay?!


----------



## bcbow1971

OK Fella's besides me and John(Alpha) who all else is going to Bedford? J?


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea Dustin, I dont think turkeys will stop like a deer will when you go baah. LOL!


----------



## jfuller17

Well Dustin made up for his complete loss of all control the other day............he got him a Tom!!! Good job Dustin buddy! He looks great!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Very nice looking Bird! That Stabilizer in nice looking too. Cant wait to see what Jason said he was working on to show me, but still nothing... JASON! haha


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Well Dustin made up for his complete loss of all control the other day............he got him a Tom!!! Good job Dustin buddy! He looks great!


Nice bird, congrats Dustin!


----------



## faston2

Congratulations on a good looking bird Dustin!

Wish I could celebrate a take of my own. I lost my first bird in 9 years this evening. Must have hit him a little too low. Not much for blood and I lost my G** D*** arrow! Time to regroup and take the stickbow tomorrow morning.:smile:


----------



## dbuzz40

thanks guys! And jason, thanks for bringing up my turkey fever meltdown! LOL still was a great morning and even better memory!


----------



## alfabuck

Got something in the mail today!!!sorry for the crappy cell pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockinxj00

Dustin, congrats brother. Nice bird. You should of known Fuller was going to let us in on the meltdown,lol.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Well Dustin made up for his complete loss of all control the other day............he got him a Tom!!! Good job Dustin buddy! He looks great!


Very nice bird dude. Congrats man!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Bows looks awsome Alfa!!


----------



## sootballs

WOW! I received the new stabs yesterday for my son's bow and man am I jealous. I will be placing another order for myself shortly. Awesome set of Stabs!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looking awesome alfa, that pink one is still my favorite. I've gotta get myself a pink bow someday for spots.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks man. I brought it outback tonight and dialed it in with my Scott Longhorn and i gotta admit the pink is out shooting the black one lol!!!


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> Thanks man. I brought it outback tonight and dialed it in with my Scott Longhorn and i gotta admit the pink is out shooting the black one lol!!!


 We'll see this weekend how dialed in it is for round 2


----------



## alfabuck

Cant wait man.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hitting two local shoots this weekend getting ready for bedford in a week!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Hitting one this weekend and I'll be hammering it outback till next weekend. Took a few cool pics today. 
The last photo is a 40 yd group with my pretty pink bow! Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmduep

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Looking awesome alfa, that pink one is still my favorite. I've gotta get myself a pink bow someday for spots.


Snyper you need to get one for 3D so i can laugh at you every weekend


----------



## dbuzz40

Everytime I shoot these stabs at long distance I get more attached to them! :rock: rock on VENDETTA!


----------



## alfabuck

Dammit!!!! I hate when this happens lol!!! 40 yds. I'm loving this girl bow more and more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringbob

We'll see how that backyard pro shoots tomorrow


----------



## alfabuck

Hahaha we will.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Jason... This is what a Bow looks like my friend, BLACKED out... Still need something on that front end!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks very nice!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jmduep said:


> Snyper you need to get one for 3D so i can laugh at you every weekend


Brother I'm telling you I just might have to send my D350 off to get painted pink!


----------



## xringbob

HAMMER-2
Enforcer-0


----------



## alfabuck

Your a $&@& that was a close shoot. You edged me out. Barely. We better get our game up for next week. Hammer 306 Enforcer 301. Counting 11s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringbob

A win by a inch is like winning by a mile.


----------



## jfuller17

I sure would have expected Bob to dominate by more then 5 points as good as he says he is and John that only being his second shoot of the year. Kinda wild. I think you are coming John.


----------



## xringbob

I like when people say its his 2nd shoot he shoots in the yard all week I shoot 1 day a week and that at a 3d shoot. Whats wild is the HAMMER is still 2-0 against your enforcer.


----------



## alfabuck

It's all in good fun. I'm getting back in the groove. I'm excited to start getting out and shooting against some of the best competition out there. It ups your game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Wonder why you are not pro yet Bob?


----------



## xringbob

jfuller17 said:


> Wonder why you are not pro yet Bob?


Never said I was a pro but I am better then average


----------



## Madlaz

Alfa I think you need to put pink wraps on your enforcer that might help the pink bow but leave the weights black for the cool factor LMAO


----------



## alfabuck

I was more leaning toward a rainbow wrap lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madlaz

John you really need the pink for shock factor if it doesnt work you can always give it to Steph and let her beat you ha ha


----------



## alfabuck

Haha!!The thing is if Steph beats me it wouldnt be a big ego crusher , Bob will tell you the girl can shoot. If she just put her time in she could be an IBO champion. lol!!! I think for now the pink bow is enough of a wow factor. I found that out today when i pulled it out of the case at the club. I cant wait to see the reaction in Bedford this next week.


----------



## xringbob

yes steph can shoot and yes she can be a ibo worlf champ as for the pink bow not to bad in person. Other then that the HAMMER still.wins again haha


----------



## Rockinxj00

Shot with Jason and a couple other guys yesterday. About hlaf way through, here came the rain, and man did it rain. Jason was on fire and I was just glad to hit foam since I didn't have time to sight in after having a new rest put on. Good time had by all even if we were soaked.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah it was a fun day for sure Bill. Even in the rain its a good time.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well Vedetta took 1st place in Advanced Bowhunter and Womens Bowhunter class yesterday!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Well Vedetta took 1st place in Advanced Bowhunter and Womens Bowhunter class yesterday!!!


Awsome!!! Congrats guys!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Now that's awesome, great shooting to the both of you!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice shooting guys!!! Can't wait to head to Bedford this week. I am shooting my butt off to prep for it. Steph is too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

What class will u be shooting john? 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## alfabuck

I'm shooting advanced hunter. Should be a fun shoot. I heard Bedford is a pretty nice shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah i was going to shoot advanced hunter but I shot and qualifies in HC at world qualifier so I think I may stick to that class....

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah i was going to shoot HC but all the guys in my area are shooting advanced this year so im gonna move up. Hunter class is a tough class. Alot of guys think just because its 35 yds its easy. That is one of the most stacked classes out there with tough competition. You will have fun man. This is going to e my first Triple crown shoot. I shot worlds 2 years ago and didnt make any of them last year because i bought my house. Hopefully i'll see you there and good luck Bri.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I heard that advanced was harder. I may move to advanced for triple crown then. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Cool man hopefully ill see you there. Good luck in whatever you shoot Bri.


----------



## alfabuck

Been hitting some foam hard in the back yard with Steph. Trying to get her ready for this week after her only picking her bow up a few days ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

So far i found for my setup on the Enforcer im liking 6oz on the offset side and 2oz on the sight and rest side. I might end up throwing another ounce on the offset side after the shoot this week.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome guys!!


----------



## jfuller17

Ok Dan just so you know I am not kidding......heres the black Enforcer. If my carbon people would get me the smaller diameter black it could be ALL black. This is the bar so far.


----------



## alfabuck

A couple photos for an afternoon bump.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Ok Dan just so you know I am not kidding......heres the black Enforcer. If my carbon people would get me the smaller diameter black it could be ALL black. This is the bar so far.


The black is very clean looking Jay. Sweet!!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is is on my bow.....this thing is crazy solid!!! I cant make it move at all with this set-up. It feels heavy when you carry it around, but at full draw its light! I honestly think so far it holds better then the whole long bar set-up. I am running 8oz up front and 10oz in back.


----------



## jfuller17

Pictures wont load for some reason.....will try again later. Its making me mad!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Hey alfa you look good shooting the GIRLY BOW. LOL. Your girls bow looks great also. Atleast you got her a good bow. You better watch out she might just beat you.


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Ok Dan just so you know I am not kidding......heres the black Enforcer. If my carbon people would get me the smaller diameter black it could be ALL black. This is the bar so far.


Jason... That is VERY nice. You are correct about if you could get the smaller bar in Black as well. I am ready for it my friend, I was shooting my NOT Athens bow today and I noticed I am all over the place with the hoops and circles. I need something to steady up. I really like the Stab A LOT!


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Here is is on my bow.....this thing is crazy solid!!! I cant make it move at all with this set-up. It feels heavy when you carry it around, but at full draw its light! I honestly think so far it holds better then the whole long bar set-up. I am running 8oz up front and 10oz in back.


Email it to me Jason... I will PM you my email addy.


----------



## alfabuck

rednecbowhunter said:


> Hey alfa you look good shooting the GIRLY BOW. LOL. Your girls bow looks great also. Atleast you got her a good bow. You better watch out she might just beat you.


Thanks Nate i appreciate the kind words LOL!!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

your welcome LOL


----------



## jfuller17

whats up Nate dogg?


----------



## Fresno Dan

Well I am posting these for Jason. Jason, I really like the Black... And I think your idea of Wrapping the Little Bars on the Front Black is a great Idea.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Dan!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks Dan!!


Nooooo! Thank you! Now I have found a Stabilizer that I will pay money for. So you will get it in the mail tomorrow? That whole setup you have on your bow? Hehehe


----------



## Ghost 133

Jason, I saw a post some pages back that you were working on a rear bar mount. Is this it in the above pics? If so we got to talk.


----------



## 1hotdoe

I absolutely love the Enforcer!!! John put it on my bow the other night and i am officially hooked. I no longer have to fight my bubble to keep my bow level with my stabilizer. I will have John order me an 8" in the next few weeks. I'll be shooting a 12"er for Bedford this weekend.Wish me luck!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> Jason, I saw a post some pages back that you were working on a rear bar mount. Is this it in the above pics? If so we got to talk.


Yeah its the proto buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

1hotdoe said:


> I absolutely love the Enforcer!!! John put it on my bow the other night and i am officially hooked. I no longer have to fight my bubble to keep my bow level with my stabilizer. I will have John order me an 8" in the next few weeks. I'll be shooting a 12"er for Bedford this weekend.Wish me luck!!!


Good to hear Steph!!!! Welcome aboard to the coolest group in archery. LOL Good luck!!!


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah its the proto buddy.


You got a PM Hoss


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Good to hear Steph!!!! Welcome aboard to the coolest group in archery. LOL Good luck!!!


I shouldn't have let her shoot mine....now look im out one of my stabs.lol!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Fresno Dan said:


> Nooooo! Thank you! Now I have found a Stabilizer that I will pay money for. *So you will get it in the mail tomorrow? That whole setup you have on your bow? Hehehe*


Jason? Hit me up when you get a second.


----------



## alfabuck

Good morning Vendetta , I'm heading out on the water to do some bass fishing today. I'll post some pics if I catch a 4 lb or bigger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Good morning Vendetta , I'm heading out on the water to do some bass fishing today. I'll post some pics if I catch a 4 lb or bigger!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good luck brother!!!


----------



## sootballs

*picture of the new stabs*


----------



## Mao

Well it was a big day yesterday for the Olinger's. After many epic fails, I was able to nail a gobbler around 11 AM yesterday. I had been using the Invasion and Enforcer blind hunting, but I did a little runnin and gunnin yesterday and got this bird with the boom stick. 21 lbs., 10.5 in. beard, and 1 inch spurs. 


After the hunt, I was able to take my daughter on her first fishing trip to grandpas pond where she caught three blue gills. She was fearless which surprised me. She even threw them back in baseball style. A great day I won't soon forget.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Bri, i ended up with 5 smallmouth 1 largemouth ,4 yellow perch and a brutal sunburn !!!!! Nice looking stabs Sootball and Mao that is awesome man!!!! Looks like you are gonna have a little hunting partner real soon!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

That sucksa on the burn. I got one today also. but from yard work LOL


----------



## jmduep

Mao said:


> View attachment 1070319
> View attachment 1070318
> 
> 
> Well it was a big day yesterday for the Olinger's. After many epic fails, I was able to nail a gobbler around 11 AM yesterday. I had been using the Invasion and Enforcer blind hunting, but I did a little runnin and gunnin yesterday and got this bird with the boom stick. 21 lbs., 10.5 in. beard, and 1 inch spurs.
> 
> 
> After the hunt, I was able to take my daughter on her first fishing trip to grandpas pond where she caught three blue gills. She was fearless which surprised me. She even threw them back in baseball style. A great day I won't soon forget.


Nice looking bird bro congrates on the Fish too.......i cant get my little girl to sit still long enough to catch a fish


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Thanks Bri, i ended up with 5 smallmouth 1 largemouth ,4 yellow perch and a brutal sunburn !!!!! Nice looking stabs Sootball and Mao that is awesome man!!!! Looks like you are gonna have a little hunting partner real soon!


Well getting your base tan.....lol.....I burn then peel and turn back to white.....I don't tan....


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> Well getting your base tan.....lol.....I burn then peel and turn back to white.....I don't tan....


LOL! I hope so i have to keep up my Jersey Shore tan!


----------



## alfabuck

rednecbowhunter said:


> That sucksa on the burn. I got one today also. but from yard work LOL


 Thats never as fun when you have to earn a burn!!!!!LOL!!


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Thats never as fun when you have to earn a burn!!!!!LOL!!


Worse burn I got was the first year I went to Arizona and was painting my dads fence with no shirt on and within no time I was as red as a lobster and had 2nd degree burns and a fe spots on my shoulders were 3rd degree that had blisters.....That friggin sun in AZ in the summer is blazing......but man I love the lack of sweaty humidity!!! that is one reason I think we will be moving back out there in a few years unless a better job comes around....lol


----------



## alfabuck

You don't have to tell me about humidity. Spend some time here by the coast during the summer and it will be 95 degrees with 98 % humidity so it feels like 110. Lol! I think NJ invented the heat index. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck to everyone hitting the first leg of the triple this weekend. I'll be leaving in the am with my Vendettas on hand!!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Good luck Alpha. I was/am supposed to make it down there but not sure if I'll be able to make it now. Rep that pink bow proudly!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks man! Still waiting on Steph here as usual. Everytime I decide to bring her she makes me late. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

See you there!!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Good Luck Guys.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Dan see you there Brian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockinxj00

Good luck in Bedford Team Vendetta!


----------



## alfabuck

Ended up with a 391 with 16Xs in AHC. Dropped too many 8s.it was a good practice shoot though and I am going to keep shooting my butt off to get better and better. Steph shot a 395 in FHC with 10Xs after picking her bow up this week and only shooting it a total of an hour this year. Lol! She has to start shooting more since she can be a top shooter if she really wants! Awesome shooting Steph!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringbob

How can you call it a practice shoot you practice to shoot the triple crown must be a vendetta thing


----------



## 1hotdoe

alfabuck said:


> Ended up with a 391 with 16Xs in AHC. Dropped too many 8s.it was a good practice shoot though and I am going to keep shooting my butt off to get better and better. Steph shot a 395 in FHC with 10Xs after picking her bow up this week and only shooting it a total of an hour this year. Lol! She has to start shooting more since she can be a top shooter if she really wants! Awesome shooting Steph!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aawwwww, thanks babe! Thanks for fletching my arrows Wednesday night & helping me sight in with new vanes & your extra Vendetta stabilizer. Ugh, what a rough morning on the practice butts. All I got to say, is WOW! I never dreamed of being able to shoot 5 down. When I pulled back my bow it settled right in there. No fighting with my bubble- just laid there like a rock. I was honored to be able to shoot such a well manufactured product! Of course, the other members in my party were wondering what it was, how it worked, & how they could get their hands on it....thank goodness Johnny had extra cards for me to give them. So, hopefully we'll get a few more members in the Vendetta family. 

Johnny, I'm so proud of u! Way to step it up & hold your own... You put in a heck of a score for your first rodeo in AHC. I only c u getting better. You'd b honored to know, I was asked several times who my coach was & I was able to smile & say my fiancé taught me all I know!


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> How can you call it a practice shoot you practice to shoot the triple crown must be a vendetta thing


Call a practice since it being my 4 th shoot this year it is good practice judging and shooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

1hotdoe said:


> Aawwwww, thanks babe! Thanks for fletching my arrows Wednesday night & helping me sight in with new vanes & your extra Vendetta stabilizer. Ugh, what a rough morning on the practice butts. All I got to say, is WOW! I never dreamed of being able to shoot 5 down. When I pulled back my bow it settled right in there. No fighting with my bubble- just laid there like a rock. I was honored to be able to shoot such a well manufactured product! Of course, the other members in my party were wondering what it was, how it worked, & how they could get their hands on it....thank goodness Johnny had extra cards for me to give them. So, hopefully we'll get a few more members in the Vendetta family.
> 
> Johnny, I'm so proud of u! Way to step it up & hold your own... You put in a heck of a score for your first rodeo in AHC. I only c u getting better. You'd b honored to know, I was asked several times who my coach was & I was able to smile & say my fiancé taught me all I know!


Haha just get your but out there and practice more. If I can't win a buckle I wouldn't mind borrowing yours lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringbob

How can you call it a practice shoot travel 11+ hours just to practice is a joke really come on is there a excuse book that comes with the enforcer cause thats all I heard so far your better then that john to use excuses like I said must be a vendetta thing. The first shoot the HAMMER was in this year won IBO INDOOR NATIONALS in ahc.


----------



## xringbob

How can you call it a practice shoot travel 11+ hours just to practice is a joke really come on is there a excuse book that comes with the enforcer cause thats all I heard so far your better then that john to use excuses like I said must be a vendetta thing. The first shoot the HAMMER was in this year won IBO INDOOR NATIONALS in ahc.


----------



## xringbob

How can you call it a practice shoot travel 11+ hours just to practice is a joke really come on is there a excuse book that comes with the enforcer cause thats all I heard so far your better then that john to use excuses like I said must be a vendetta thing. The first shoot the HAMMER was in this year won IBO INDOOR NATIONALS in ahc.


----------



## xringbob

Haha wow thats 1 to many


----------



## alfabuck

No excuses here buddy just saying it was good practice shoot not that I went there to practice lol!! Simmer down homey! sorry to upset you. I don't use excuses I ain't scared to admit my mistakes. I went there with intentions to win but came out with a good PRACTICE !!!!! lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmduep

Talking smack on the Vendetta form must be a hammer thing......Alfa.......simmer down homey.....LMAO.......................good luck this weekend to all my Vendetta crew


----------



## jfuller17

Good job Steph and John! Hey at least you were there man. Thats more then some can say..... including myself. Good luck to all the shooters guys. Keep up the good work. Whats up Jeff?


----------



## jfuller17

Saw my Turkey hen today that I shot last fall with my bow at 78yards. She is at the taxidermist drying now. I named her "Mary". Just thought I would share.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Saw my Turkey hen today that I shot last fall with my bow at 78yards. She is at the taxidermist drying now. I named her "Mary". Just thought I would share.


As in hail Mary!!!lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> As in hail Mary!!!lol!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly!!! Dustin wittnessed the whole thing also. It was kinda his idea to name her that.


----------



## Mao

Looks great Jason!!! I took my bird in and I am just getting the fan and wings done..


----------



## Fresno Dan

Jason... Figure out a wrap for that Enforcer? I think I am about ready to buy after what I saw in those pictures.


----------



## jfuller17

I am sure a wrap can be done. Its setting on the shelf Dan buddy. Got your name on it!


----------



## CardiacKid74

What up. Been gone for a few weeks. MEssed up my shoulder and couldnt lift my left arm let alone shoot. Was told it would be 2-3 weeks and I am now at 3 weeks. I tried to draw again today and all seems good. I figured I would just say hi...


----------



## Fresno Dan

Cardiac, I know how that goes. I couldnt draw a bow for quite a while, something was wrong with my shoulder and couldnt find out what it was, so I just laid the bows down for awhile. Even now when I shoot 100-150 shots it starts to ache a little, have to take breaks in between. Good luck to you and hope it gets better real soon.


----------



## alfabuck

CardiacKid74 said:


> What up. Been gone for a few weeks. MEssed up my shoulder and couldnt lift my left arm let alone shoot. Was told it would be 2-3 weeks and I am now at 3 weeks. I tried to draw again today and all seems good. I figured I would just say hi...


Hope everything heals up fast. Good luck out there shooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmduep

whats up Jay.........i am living the dream...........it will not stop raining here in New York, so again today we missed a 3-D shoot......Next weekend is the first leg of the New York 3-D challenge..............wish me luck.............as for turkeys i dont hunt turkeys in the rain


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats to Steph, she took 8th at the 1st leg of the National Triple Crown!!!!! Im so proud of her and we are going to work on putting her in the top 5 for next leg!!!!!Her first shoot ever with her Enforcer and she takes a top 10 at the national level!!!!!


----------



## 1hotdoe

1hotdoe said:


> Aawwwww, thanks babe! Thanks for fletching my arrows Wednesday night & helping me sight in with new vanes & your extra Vendetta stabilizer. Ugh, what a rough morning on the practice butts. All I got to say, is WOW! I never dreamed of being able to shoot 5 down. When I pulled back my bow it settled right in there. No fighting with my bubble- just laid there like a rock. I was honored to be able to shoot such a well manufactured product! Of course, the other members in my party were wondering what it was, how it worked, & how they could get their hands on it....thank goodness Johnny had extra cards for me to give them. So, hopefully we'll get a few more members in the Vendetta family.
> 
> Johnny, I'm so proud of u! Way to step it up & hold your own... You put in a heck of a score for your first rodeo in AHC. I only c u getting better. You'd b honored to know, I was asked several times who my coach was & I was able to smile & say my fiancé taught me all I know!


Thanks Johnny! Like I said before, I'm honored & privileged to have learned all I know from one of the best hunters & archers out there!!! And I have a lot more to build upon, but at least I have a solid foundation that I can enhance on. My goal going into the shoot was a top 10 finish & without your support & toughness I wouldn't have been as successful, so I thank you. 
I also want to thank Vendetta Archery, Jay, for making such a solid, light stabilizer. I never realized before how much a stabilizer can really help ones shooting. Simply, amazing! The battle of the bubble is now over for me- thank goodness...I was so excited when I got home because my 1st stabilizer from Vendetta was in the mailbox!!! 
Thanks for all your support Jay. I know Johnny & I really appreciate all you do. From great customer service to expedited shipping of our numerous orders..LOL. It really shows your heart & soul is into archery!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks and your very welcome. You and John are not just customers but friends as well. Without great people like you it wouldn't be the same. Keep up the good work Steph. I know you can do it.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks and your very welcome. You and John are not just customers but friends as well. Without great people like you it wouldn't be the same. Keep up the good work Steph. I know you can do it.


Yes we are and thats what makes it so cool to be able to shoot for a good friend. I am so pumped about these things and how they improved our shooting. I hope to keep improving as the season progresses and will try to put Vendetta on the podium this year.


----------



## alfabuck

Been awful quiet around here lately. Who is trying to make it out to Erie in a month? It would be cool to get together with some of the crew and do some shooting.


----------



## jmduep

the New York 3-D challenge starts on saturday/Sunday come on out and shoot......first leg is in penn yan


----------



## alfabuck

Really i have to look into that. I usually go up to the NY state championship, i think that is Jun 9th. Thats at Mountaintrail. They put on some of the best shoots out there.


----------



## jmduep

i think it on June 5th.......the state challenge is three shoots one this weekend one next weekend then the third is at the end of june all at different clubs


----------



## jfuller17

Whats up guys? No rain for 2 days straigh here!!! Yee ha!!


----------



## alfabuck

I wish i could say the same , i think it followed me back from Indiana lol! Just went outback to sling a few arrows and could barely pull my bow back from working out lol. Oh well got 6 good shots in anyway.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Whats up guys? No rain for 2 days straigh here!!! Yee ha!!


Well I've been working on building an arc, and gathering up foam animals in pairs LOL. Seriously, it has been raining non stop for days and still no end in sight. As if the winters in western NY didn't suck enough, this rain has made an already miserable state even more unbearable!!!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well I've been working on building an arc, and gathering up foam animals in pairs LOL. Seriously, it has been raining non stop for days and still no end in sight. As if the winters in western NY didn't suck enough, this rain has made an already miserable state even more unbearable!!!


Well if you build that Arc and load it with foam animals then I am coming aboard!!!


----------



## jmduep

Well the weather calls for sun on saturday and sunday so i should be able to get out and shoot the New york
3-D challenge


----------



## xringbob

Somdbody from this thread is a joke and a gutless chump. I come on here to bust ball and stir the pot because of that I lost a staff shooter position cause they got a complaint about me. Wow really you chump thanks. Dont be upset that I talk the talk and walk the walk. There is no body on this thread that can beat me on a bad day.trust me every time I beat your piece of **** stabilizer I will post it on here so evertbody knows that it is always going to be second to the Hammer your bad for going this far as far as i concern I saw how it finishes and the people backing it what a bunch of chumps. Just remember you shoot something that someone else thought of and is a piece of **** when I saw it in person. You all can go **** your selfs for all I care.


----------



## JONEZ24

I am not even involved in any of this but I can sure see that you overflow with class! "*I come on here to bust ball and stir the pot because of that I lost a staff shooter position*" Did somebody on here make you do what you did, I doubt it but you want to blame everyone else for the consequences of YOUR actions. Shooting ability is only one small part of being on a staff, your personality and attitude are others. Based on what I have seen from 1 post, you shouldn't be on any staff.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah no kidding. For the record I never said squat to anyone about your posts. I will say I can't blame Joe. I would deal with any of my staffers ranting like you just did. You sealed your own fate here cheif.


----------



## xringbob

Never said it was joe but I do apologize for what I said it was in the heat of the moment and just post something on this thread again im sorry for that but I did lose a few good staff shooting spots for that its my bab I only did it in good fun and stirp the pot a little thats its to late now but good luck this year when shooting and when I run into you I will say how you doing and wish you luck.


----------



## jfuller17

Bob, there's nothing wrong with a little fun. Its hard to determine behind a keyboard what is just fun and what is serious to some people. Trust me this site can really get a guy steamed beyond believe, its hard to keep my own mouth shut sometimes. I have to do it though because just like this its on here forever and at anytime someone can bring it back up. Like stated before I never said anything about your post and to my knowledge neither has my staff members.


----------



## alfabuck

I know Bob for a long time now and i know he likes to bust them for people sometimes. I know what he is saying is all just fun trash talk but i know some guys dont know how to take his humor. Anyone he knows or shoots with know that is just how he is but when you meet him out on the course he is just one of the guys and is fun to be around. I confront him on some of the stuff he says and he laughs and just says he is having fun breaking um. He isnt a sinister guy who is a tough guy or trash talker on the course, he is actually a good shooter and knowledgable guy who will take the time to help anyone out with what he knows. I am not trying to stick up for all his actions im just telling you what kind of a guy Bob is. If you dont know him its hard to know how to take him on here but if you were to know Bob you would want to shoot and hang out with him.


----------



## xringbob

Haha john thanks but no big deal it is what it is I havr no.hard feeling o any body at all and you know how I am about that I bust balls on the course just not here on AT no biggie but thanks for the look out.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

*To Jason and the Vendetta crew :* :embara:

I would like to take a moment to apologize for Bobs rant. 

Bob notified me that in the heat of the moment he posted a rather childish and unprofessional post in the Vendetta thread, after reading the post I immediately requested he remove it, apparently it was too late to edit the post.

Without question Bobs post crossed the line, his statements were hurtful and without merit.

I will say Bob is not a bad guy, he can come across as abrasive online, however if you knew him you would realize he means no harm 99.9 % of the time.

As fas as staff positions go, I believe none of us are perfect, we have all said and done things we quickly regret. IMO if you think enough of someone to have them on your staff, you should also think enough of them to give them a second chance.

I again apologize for the comments and disruption to everyone in this thread.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Wow... I have always laughed at Bob's busting of John. I am not a Vendetta Staffer, I am however going to be a purchaser of their product due to some of the results I have seen from them. Plus, I like the look. I have never thought that Bob's comments to John or about their shooting was very offensive at all. I mean honestly if I knew someone well enough that I was going to shoot with them on the weekend, and beat them... I would surely want to bust'm a little bit. Bob I am sorry to hear about someone rattin on you, I really do not think anything you have said was worth loosing a Staffer position, but like ParadignArchery said, if they didnt care enough to give you a second shot, or allow you to publicly apologize... You didn't want to shoot for them anyways. 

Just my opinion, I have always been a very opinionated person. Sorry Jason for speaking up if I was out of line!


----------



## Vendetta2

jfuller17 said:


> Bob, there's nothing wrong with a little fun. Its hard to determine behind a keyboard what is just fun and what is serious to some people. Trust me this site can really get a guy steamed beyond believe, its hard to keep my own mouth shut sometimes. I have to do it though because just like this its on here forever and at anytime someone can bring it back up. Like stated before I never said anything about your post and to my knowledge neither has my staff members.


Well said Jason
there have been many of times that we have read text messages the wrong way from what the person on the other end really meant! LOL is a great way to express that your just having fun


----------



## alfabuck

Vendetta2 said:


> Well said Jason
> there have been many of times that we have read text messages the wrong way from what the person on the other end really meant! LOL is a great way to express that your just having fun


I agree 100% LOL!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Well sold my black Alpha Elite since i dont need 2 so im getting the old Inspire hooked back up as an alternate bow. Procedes from my AE are going to buy Steph a new bow of her choice. Im looking at a Strother Allure and a PSE Vendetta XL.


----------



## dbuzz40

Well guys I arrived in Harrisonburg, Virginia last night and will be shooting my practice rounds for USIACS today. This is the biggest collegiate outdoor FITA shoot in many years and I can't wait to get it going. Wish me luck. If any of you guys live in this area, let me know. I'd like to meet you. I will be shooting until Sunday trying to make the best stabilizer company in the world proud!


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck man and take it one shot at a time. Keep us updated on how things are going out there Dustin.


----------



## Madlaz

Hey John Since you got rid of your black bow and shoot the pink you need to change your nick name to "Pinky Alpha" or "Alpha Pink" LMAO


----------



## alfabuck

Madlaz said:


> Hey John Since you got rid of your black bow and shoot the pink you need to change your nick name to "Pinky Alpha" or "Alpha Pink" LMAO


I know with all the smack you're talking on my pink bow you are gonna have to show up to one of the legs of the triple crown and put your manly bow against it. LOL!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> I know with all the smack you're talking on my pink bow you are gonna have to show up to one of the legs of the triple crown and put your manly bow against it. LOL!!!!


Thats what I am talking about!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey guys...just got back from practice and it went OK. I didn't shoot great but I know what I've got to do different tomorrow. Shooting starts at 8AM and can't wait. Here's a picture of the field.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Dustin, that looks like a blast. Good luck. I know how well you shoot and have no doubt you will do awesome.


----------



## Madlaz

John i dont have a pink bow mine is black but do have pink and black strings and pink and purple feathers on arrows maybe 30 years ago i would have challenged you but now I just challenge myself one shot at a time sit down drink a beer then shoot another arrow and hope to hit a 12 inch dot on a 10x10 target at 20yds. wow thats what i call a challenge.


----------



## alfabuck

Madlaz said:


> John i dont have a pink bow mine is black but do have pink and black strings and pink and purple feathers on arrows maybe 30 years ago i would have challenged you but now I just challenge myself one shot at a time sit down drink a beer then shoot another arrow and hope to hit a 12 inch dot on a 10x10 target at 20yds. wow thats what i call a challenge.


Haha it's all good that's all that matters that your still getting out there and enjoying yourself. I hope to get to meet some of you fellas one of these days and shoot together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmduep

WOW......what did i miss...................lol..................who is bob.................and is anyone else going to shoot the New york 3-D challenge


----------



## Madlaz

John the main thing i enjoy the most is playing with different stabilizers to see what works for me i try to shoot as many as i can and try and see if i can make them better i know Jason knows this known hom since ss great guy that will go far as long as he keeps being inovative good luck to you guys shooting this weekend and i will be shooting my 10 ft target lol its actually 24x24 with 1" dot at 20 yds


----------



## alfabuck

Madlaz said:


> John the main thing i enjoy the most is playing with different stabilizers to see what works for me i try to shoot as many as i can and try and see if i can make them better i know Jason knows this known hom since ss great guy that will go far as long as he keeps being inovative good luck to you guys shooting this weekend and i will be shooting my 10 ft target lol its actually 24x24 with 1" dot at 20 yds


 Haha, make sure you keep letting me in on your little findings as you tinker with the stabilizers. I enjoy hearing all the different things you try and figure out with them. Keep up the good work and i should name you the "mad stabilizer scientist" LOL!


----------



## alfabuck

jmduep said:


> WOW......what did i miss...................lol..................who is bob.................and is anyone else going to shoot the New york 3-D challenge


I will probably make the state championships but i cant afford to drive that much and attend all of the 3d challenge and hit all the triple crown legs. I wish i was rich lol!


----------



## alfabuck

I forgot to add i setup my Strother Inspire again tonight and dialed it up.....all i can say is i dont know what bow i want to shoot now, that thing is a monster. As Erie gets closer i will be forced to make a decision. People have told me i look good shooting the pink bow though


----------



## Fresno Dan

alfabuck said:


> I forgot to add i setup my Strother Inspire again tonight and dialed it up.....all i can say is i dont know what bow i want to shoot now, that thing is a monster. As Erie gets closer i will be forced to make a decision. People have told me i look good shooting the pink bow though


John, You are crazy... Better just get one the X with both, and then it wont matter what you shoot. Dan


----------



## jmduep

i think me and my boys from Drapes archery are going to attend the shoot in erie..................see you there


----------



## alfabuck

jmduep said:


> i think me and my boys from Drapes archery are going to attend the shoot in erie..................see you there


Sweet man sounds good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

Hey Fellas,

Big changes in the works for me. We are moving to the house I grew up in this summer and I am helping my parents move elsewhere. I am really excited because it is a much bigger house for our growing family and I am literally within walking distance of a couple of my good hunting spots. My wife is going to be having another little girl in September. We are naming her Bo Evelyn Olinger. I also just found out that I will still be teaching, but moving to a new school and probably a new grade level. Not so excited about that. But our district has to do what it has to do to save jobs. It seems few see the value of a good education these days. 

I ended the turkey season on a bit of a low note. I hit a longbeard with my Invasion at around 35 yards. Thought I made a great shot on him but only got a little meat and a pile of feathers. I am determined now to get one next year with the bow first. Done with the shotgun. I am hoping to get a little redemption hog hunting in Alabama in June. A friend just asked me to go on a pretty much free trip so I jumped on the opportunity. 

I have only been able to shoot once a week in our 3-D league because of turkey season. Now that it has ended, I am going to be hitting the 3-D circuit hard. Even with minimal shooting, I have been in the top 3 of the league each week. So I hope to improve from there. I want to put a lot of time in so next year I can try to hit some of the bigger shoots and not get embarrassed. Good luck to the rest of the staff the rest of this 3-D season representing Vendetta!!!!


----------



## jmduep

*What do you think*


----------



## jfuller17

Like the stuff on the shaft especially man


----------



## Fresno Dan

That Stabilizer looks great.


----------



## jfuller17

New decals that Alfa designed for the end....."Dead End" Technology. It makes your bow dead!! Check them out.


----------



## jfuller17

Heres another one.


----------



## alfabuck

I need me some of them. They turned out sweet!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> I need me some of them. They turned out sweet!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they did! They are working on the grudge now


----------



## jmduep

now those are sweet............i need to get me some of them


----------



## alfabuck

I hafta start working on ones for the Enforcer, they will look NASTY!!!!!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Hey Jay? Did the decal guy bring yu some pretty black wraps?? Cant wait to see that thing all black!


----------



## alfabuck

Jay your gonna be jealous when you see Steph's new bow. I'll post pics up when she gets it. Its gonna look sick!!!!


----------



## 1hotdoe

alfabuck said:


> Jay your gonna be jealous when you see Steph's new bow. I'll post pics up when she gets it. Its gonna look sick!!!!


And its not pink either!

Jay the decals came out sweet. Luv um...


----------



## Mao

Design looks good!!


----------



## jfuller17

1hotdoe said:


> And its not pink either!
> 
> Jay the decals came out sweet. Luv um...


Let's see it! By the way what brand?


----------



## alfabuck

Starts with an S and ends with an R. But it is special.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Starts with an S and ends with an R. But it is special.


I like the sound of it so far!!!


----------



## alfabuck

A few pics shooting in the backyard today. Feel free to pick my form apart. It is why I have Steph take photos of me lol!! Always working on my form and shot execution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

At least your shooting the right bow man!!!


----------



## jmduep

Well First leg of the New York 3-D challenge is done............................now on to oswego..............................289...9x..........5's will kill you


----------



## alfabuck

Nice shooting, 5's will do that everytime. What class were you shooting?


----------



## 1hotdoe

jmduep said:


> Well First leg of the New York 3-D challenge is done............................now on to oswego..............................289...9x..........5's will kill you


Ugh, I can't stand 5's....they r like little creepers- lurking around ever target....but on a brighter side they r much better than a ZeRo! LOL. Good shooting....


----------



## 1hotdoe

jfuller17 said:


> At least your shooting the right bow man!!!


Aaaawwww, that ain't even right! Can't wait to get my one of a kind....I'll post pics when it comes in.


----------



## woodsman78

Steph were are the pics of your form we don't care about Johns form I think we would all agree yours is much better later clyde


----------



## jfuller17

1hotdoe said:


> Aaaawwww, that ain't even right! Can't wait to get my one of a kind....I'll post pics when it comes in.


You are killing me Steph!! I want to know about this bow bad! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

jmduep said:


> Well First leg of the New York 3-D challenge is done............................now on to oswego..............................289...9x..........5's will kill you


Yeah buddy 5's suck, but hey like Steph said they are not ZEROS!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> A few pics shooting in the backyard today. Feel free to pick my form apart. It is why I have Steph take photos of me lol!! Always working on my form and shot execution.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John.........you are shooting a good bow, but have a BAD sweatshirt on!! LOL Thats not right!


----------



## jfuller17

Shot open class at Huntington IN yesterday and then shot open with dad today at Hoss Hills. Dad was on a flat out tear the first 12 targets. He was 6 up at that point......but the other 8 targets not as good. If he would just practice he would be pretty good.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Shot open class at Huntington IN yesterday and then shot open with dad today at Hoss Hills. Dad was on a flat out tear the first 12 targets. He was 6 up at that point......but the other 8 targets not as good. If he would just practice he would be pretty good.


Nice man I know all about that not practicing ask Steph. Lol! Thanks Woodsman I would agree her form definitely looks better even if it isn't as good. Lol!Check out what I did when I was bored today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Nice man I know all about that not practicing ask Steph. Lol! Thanks Woodsman I would agree her form definitely looks better even if it isn't as good. Lol!Check out what I did when I was bored today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awsome man! How did you do it?


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Looks awsome man! How did you do it?


Dollar store zip ties. It was a variety pack Steph bought at dollar tree. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Nice man


----------



## jmduep

alfabuck said:


> Nice shooting, 5's will do that everytime. What class were you shooting?


i am shooting hunter class...i think top score was 302 or so..................and i had two 5's..........................one was a wolf at 22 years and the other was a blesbok at 35.....the blesbok i just guessed wrong way wrong......................the wolf i have no idea what i did just a shot where you go wow i just go a 5 and LMAO


----------



## Rockinxj00

Jay,alfa is shooting with the right hand.


----------



## alfabuck

Rockinxj00 said:


> Jay,alfa is shooting with the right hand.


Haha! How's this look Jay. I don't know if you guys can put this on the computer and get perfectly symmetrical. Check it rough sketch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

I ran off the side of the page and had to tape a piece of paper on lol!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks pretty sweet man!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Jay,alfa is shooting with the right hand.


No that's the left hand....lol


----------



## dbuzz40

Well guys, I did it! My goal for this year (my second year in collegiate archery) was to be an all-american. This is done by adding your indoor national score and outdoor national scores together and the top 10 make it. I knew with my indoor score being tied for #3 in the nation I had a pretty good chance but I am really new to FITA as this was just my second tournament and had to face some very very good shooters. I ended up 12th in the qualifying rounds and tied for 9th in the elimination rounds putting me at 7th overall in the country! It feels really good when you have a long term goal come true. These stabs really helped out my scores and I really appreciate what Jason and his family have done for me. Thanks guys.


----------



## faston2

Way to go! Great accomplishment!


----------



## Fresno Dan

dbuzz40 said:


> Well guys, I did it! My goal for this year (my second year in collegiate archery) was to be an all-american. This is done by adding your indoor national score and outdoor national scores together and the top 10 make it. I knew with my indoor score being tied for #3 in the nation I had a pretty good chance but I am really new to FITA as this was just my second tournament and had to face some very very good shooters. I ended up 12th in the qualifying rounds and tied for 9th in the elimination rounds putting me at 7th overall in the country! It feels really good when you have a long term goal come true. These stabs really helped out my scores and I really appreciate what Jason and his family have done for me. Thanks guys.


Congrats on shooting so good, Awesome you were able to meet your goal. Very nice!


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats Dus!!!!!That is an awesome accomplishment and a lifetime achievement. I wish you the best in the future and you should think about competing on a professional level and in the Fita or Gold cup tournaments. Another great milestone for not only you but for Vendetta!!


----------



## jmduep

congrates bro


----------



## Mao

wow! congrats man!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

jfuller17 said:


> No that's the left hand....lol


Alright you got me, but you know what I meant.


----------



## alfabuck

My Vendettas are working awesome. On my Alpha Elite im running 6 on the offset and 2 on the other side and on my Inspire im running 7 on the offset and 2 on the other. Seems like a very good combo for my shooting style and bows.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Oh where, oh where are you tonight? Why did you leave me here without a Stabilizer? I've search the world over and thought I found true love, You met another and shipped to them! 

HAHA, HEHE That's funny right there, I don't care who you are!


----------



## alfabuck

Sounds like Shakespeare lol!


----------



## Fresno Dan

alfabuck said:


> Sounds like Shakespeare lol!


It is from Hee Haw!


----------



## alfabuck

Hope everyone has a safe and fun weekend and dont forget to take time out of your weekends to give thanks to our fallen veterans and heros of our military who make our freedom possible. :usa2:


----------



## alfabuck

Oh yeah!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fresno Dan

Damn you are killing me with the pictures of your Stabilizer... I am still waiting to hear from Jason on if he got Wraps for mine, and when it will be making that long trip WEST!


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Damn you are killing me with the pictures of your Stabilizer... I am still waiting to hear from Jason on if he got Wraps for mine, and when it will be making that long trip WEST!


Here she is Dan. She is going your way!! It looks pretty awsome in person and its one of a kind. The picture makes the blacks look a little off, but they are almost perfect in person......


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Oh yeah!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice logo man!!! LOL


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Here she is Dan. She is going your way!! It looks pretty awsome in person and its one of a kind. The picture makes the blacks look a little off, but they are almost perfect in person......


Jason... That is SICK! I feel a little special with it being one of a kind. Now when people ask about it, I can tell them how awesome you are, and how great of a company you run!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Oh and thank you for putting a smile on my face for the day... I was in a Rut!


----------



## alfabuck

That black looks nice man!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

alfabuck said:


> That black looks nice man!!


I can not wait to get it on my Black Afflixtion, It is going to loo sweet. I have a Black Sword Titan, a Black Trophy Taker Smackdown, a Black BCDesign Sling, EVERYTHING is Black. Stands out let me tell you. I took it in the Local Shop here the other day, and everyone was looking at it. Not many Athens, or Black bows running around Fresno right now.


----------



## alfabuck

Fresno Dan said:


> I can not wait to get it on my Black Afflixtion, It is going to loo sweet. I have a Black Sword Titan, a Black Trophy Taker Smackdown, a Black BCDesign Sling, EVERYTHING is Black. Stands out let me tell you. I took it in the Local Shop here the other day, and everyone was looking at it. Not many Athens, or Black bows running around Fresno right now.


Yeah all black bows and accessories look sharp. I love my all black Inspire. I swear it's probably one of the best all around 3d, spots and hunting bows ever made. It's fast smooth and extremely accurate. I think I may shoot it for Erie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fresno Dan

alfabuck said:


> Yeah all black bows and accessories look sharp. I love my all black Inspire. I swear it's probably one of the best all around 3d, spots and hunting bows ever made. It's fast smooth and extremely accurate. I think I may shoot it for Erie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks very nice, Good luck in Erie. I have to start finding out about shoots here locally, it isnt as big as it is back east, but there has to be some around here.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks man. Post pics up of your rig when you get the stab on it. It will look sweet.Go on 3d shoots.com and search archery shoots by state and type. I bet you might find a few in your area. If you think your stabilizer looks good wait till you shoot it!!!!! Play around with the weight and load more weight on the side opposite of your sight and rest to level your bow out. These stabs are without a doubt the best functioning stabilizers ever made not only because of the design but the materials used. With the carbon fiber rod being as light as it is , any weight you put out front is exaggerated because of the FOC weight ratio of the stabilizer. Where you really take advantage of that design is on the longer models. I think little by little these top will blow on these things and they will be one of the most sought after stabilizers ever made.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Well I am glad that I am getting one now then. I am really Glad that Jason was able to pull the custom off, I really do not like the CF look, that is why I wanted everything Black. Even thought I know there is a little Carbon Fiber under the Black wraps on the front bars... You cant see it, and that makes me happy.


----------



## dbuzz40

You will love the bar Dan. I got to see it in person tonight and it looks great!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Lucky... Dang if it is still at its Birth Place... I might never get it!


----------



## Mao

Post # 2,000 - Bump for the best stabilizer in the game!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Stephs bow has officially arrived at Fury - x archery. We will be setting it up there in the am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmduep

Mao said:


> Post # 2,000 - Bump for the best stabilizer in the game!!!


You got that right its really helped my scores now if i could only stop the 5's


----------



## Fresno Dan

Well here was my first ever grouping with my Athens Afflixtion, without my Dead End... Which I have no idea where it is. I am thinking if I can group like this without any stabilizer, I will be able to put all 6 arrows into a single robinhood. Ok maybe not, but I am sure it will not make this grouping any worse.


----------



## alfabuck

Well Jay here it is drum roll.............Stephs brand new custom white Strother SR-71.It is set at 48 lbs @ 26" draw and getting 284 fps!!!! I'd like to thank Wes Van Horn at Fury X Archery for making getting this bow possible , setting it up to shoot a bullet hole first shot and for letting me pick his brain a little about archery today. Them guys over there are great and his Pop was a great guy who was also an archery champion a few times over like Wes. I was being overwhelmed by all the archery knowledge them two were sharing and can't wait to get up there again. 
Thanks Wes and Fury X Archery. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1hotdoe

woodsman78 said:


> Steph were are the pics of your form we don't care about Johns form I think we would all agree yours is much better later clyde


U dirty old man!!!! LOL.


----------



## 1hotdoe

alfabuck said:


> Well Jay here it is drum roll.............Stephs brand new custom white Strother SR-71.It is set at 48 lbs @ 26" draw and getting 284 fps!!!! I'd like to thank Wes Van Horn at Fury X Archery for making getting this bow possible , setting it up to shoot a bullet hole first shot and for letting me pick his brain a little about archery today. Them guys over there are great and his Pop was a great guy who was also an archery champion a few times over like Wes. I was being overwhelmed by all the archery knowledge them two were sharing and can't wait to get up there again.
> Thanks Wes and Fury X Archery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said Johnny! What a great guy Wes is. Like Jay, Wes goes above & beyond to exceed customer expectations. 
Aaawww, my stab is a lil polish like me. Lol, my Vendetta sticks r upside down. Aren't they fun though...


----------



## jmduep

There was a good buzz today in Oswego about Vendetta archery....had some people asking about the enforcer................................thats the good news....................the bad news is i shot a 279 with a miss.....but i am getting better at back tension everyday maybe just maybe i will master it next week at the New York State shoot.........see you all there


----------



## alfabuck

I pretty much learned or tryed to learn my hinge last year at the NY state championship. I got my Scott Longhorn on Thursday and shot it there on Saturday. I can tell you it was a tough learning experience with the uphill and downhills at Mountaintrail Bowhunters LOL!


----------



## jmduep

i feel your pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you going this year? But i am gaining every week.....i am learning with a Carter evolution and sometimes its just hard to keep your form


----------



## alfabuck

I want to go. I might show up, its still up in the air since Erie is the following weekend. I'll let you know.


----------



## alfabuck

A short video of Steph shooting her new bow. Trying to teach her BT but looks like she is doing good. I might have to get her to teach me now lol!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubbkMsJAi8k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fresno Dan

Very nice looking shot, I wish my form was that good. I have been told mine is really bad! Worked on fixing my grip today, then other stuff later. Baby steps is what I will need. 
Steph, nice shooting. I like that white bow too, very good looking.


----------



## alfabuck

Thats what i try to do Dan, i work on one aspect at a time. One week grip, one week release, etc. You drill something long enough it sticks. it all about repition.


----------



## Mao

John- How do we get our hands on the dead end stickers????


----------



## alfabuck

Jay actually has them. Just call him and he will hook you guys up. They turned out nice and fit perfect on the stabs.


----------



## Mao

alfabuck said:


> Jay actually has them. Just call him and he will hook you guys up. They turned out nice and fit perfect on the stabs.


cool deal man..


----------



## 1hotdoe

Fresno Dan said:


> Very nice looking shot, I wish my form was that good. I have been told mine is really bad! Worked on fixing my grip today, then other stuff later. Baby steps is what I will need.
> Steph, nice shooting. I like that white bow too, very good looking.


Thanks- yeah I was so excited when I got to hold it for the 1st time. Johnny & I blinged it out last nite. Now my bow looks like a lot of fun. LOL.
As far as form goes, baby steps like u said is key. It's tough to try & correct it all at once although we always want it done then & there. A tip I was given which I found useful is start w ur foundation. U can't build a house w out a solid foundation.


----------



## jmduep

Time to step my game up..................need to start shooting in the morning an night..........state shoot this weekend


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jmduep said:


> Time to step my game up..................need to start shooting in the morning an night..........state shoot this weekend


Good luck Jeff, I think this is the weekend you put it all together.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Jason... Any idea when I should be looking for my Black Beauty? I need that thing bad, I was shooting yesterday, and I noticed that I was all over the place. Hopefully I can get the Dead End, and it will make that Bow slow way down on the loops and circles it does around the Black Dot!


----------



## jfuller17

Dan...should be any day now. I would guess in the next day or so.


----------



## jfuller17

For all you guys that need the "dead end" decal.........PM me with your address and I will get you guys one.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> For all you guys that need the "dead end" decal.........PM me with your address and I will get you guys one.


PM sent my friend! Thanks in advance, once again you are the best!


----------



## faston2

Just got some ACG 430's for the FITA round at July's Sunflower State Games.....

......*SO* one last go with the 3D arrows today. 6-7 MPH crosswind. There's always one flyer!!:dontknow: Thanks to the *Vendetta Grudge *for my best six arrow 50 yard group.


----------



## alfabuck

Nice shooting man. Good luck out there competing. Keep us posted how you make out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fresno Dan

HOLY CRAP!!! At 50 yards? That is freakin awesome shooting. I can only hope to be half that good one day, when I can actually shoot 50yds. I barely get a 25 in my back yard.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Alfa... I hope you dont mind I stole your Stabilizer look by your name. I got something in the mail today when I got home, but have not had time to mess with it today. The baby has taken up all my time this evening, and it is almost dark here, so maybe tomorrow I will have time to get it setup and take some pictures of it on the Afflixtion. The Black Beast is almost complete and ready to EAT! Now I just need Vendetta in my Signature! Hint Hint... haha


----------



## jmduep

Was wondering who plans on shooting Worlds this year i would like to meet some of you guys also who is shooting this weekend at the New York State shoot this weekend


----------



## alfabuck

Im not mad Fresno lol looks good man, @ Jmduep i'll be at worlds this year man. Im still on the fence about the NY state shoot this weekend. I really wanna go but we'll see. BTW Fresno i thought you didnt like carbon , the stabilizer by your name is carbon(zzzzz) fiber( =====) that would be black tubing lol!!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

alfabuck said:


> Im not mad Fresno lol looks good man, @ Jmduep i'll be at worlds this year man. Im still on the fence about the NY state shoot this weekend. I really wanna go but we'll see. BTW Fresno i thought you didnt like carbon , the stabilizer by your name is carbon(zzzzz) fiber( =====) that would be black tubing lol!!!


Oh **** I better get that changed right away. I dont like Fiber. There is not Fiber on my bow at all, well there is, but Jason hid it... Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Well, Well look wjat I was finally able to get put on the Afflixtion. Still have not shot it yet, but it is there and I will be looking to set it up tomorrow... Looks good in all black. I think I am in Love with my Bow... Naw, just like it a lot. Jason, I am amazed, thank you VERY much for making something one of a kind for me.


----------



## jmduep

Alfa we are on the same page i want to go to the state shoot this weekend but who knows 3 hour drive make me think twice about goin.....keep me posted on your plan


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looks sweet Fresno!


----------



## alfabuck

Fresno Dan said:


> Well, Well look wjat I was finally able to get put on the Afflixtion. Still have not shot it yet, but it is there and I will be looking to set it up tomorrow... Looks good in all black. I think I am in Love with my Bow... Naw, just like it a lot. Jason, I am amazed, thank you VERY much for making something one of a kind for me.
> View attachment 1084986


Sweet rig man!!!Looks awesome, good luck with it. Hahaha i see you changed from your carbon fiber signature stab. Looks good.


----------



## Fresno Dan

alfabuck said:


> Sweet rig man!!!Looks awesome, good luck with it. Hahaha i see you changed from your carbon fiber signature stab. Looks good.


Thank you for the comments, Yeah John I had to get that Carbon stuff off there, I dont like CF, never have really. Now I just have to get the bow dialed in and let the Vendetta work for me. Thanks again, Dan


----------



## alfabuck

As you can see im running an offset on my signature bar , it seems to hold better and not cant into my username lol!


----------



## asa1485

Any of you guys going to the London KY shoot this weekend?


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> Any of you guys going to the London KY shoot this weekend?


If it were closer I would be all over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fresno Dan

alfabuck said:


> If it were closer I would be all over it.


Yeah if I were closer, I dont think I can make it from California.


----------



## asa1485

Cool. I know Brian lives in KY


----------



## jmduep

alfa you going this weekend we are going Sunday


----------



## alfabuck

I wish man but my funds are low this week. Ill be rich next week but too late lol!


----------



## jfuller17

Hey guys hows it going? Been busy in garage getting all the orders out! Thanks again to all the shooters for doing what you do. Vendetta is doing great because of you guys!!


----------



## jmduep

Jay i am very happy you are doing well you have a great product................alfa sorry to hear you cant make it i maybe down in Erie next week so maybe see ya there. Wish me luck tomorrow i am going to need it


----------



## 1hotdoe

jmduep said:


> Jay i am very happy you are doing well you have a great product................alfa sorry to hear you cant make it i maybe down in Erie next week so maybe see ya there. Wish me luck tomorrow i am going to need it


Good luck shooting! Represent for Team Vendetta....Wish we could join ya....


----------



## jmduep

1hotdoe said:


> Good luck shooting! Represent for Team Vendetta....Wish we could join ya....


we all will get together at worlds


----------



## alfabuck

Definitely man sounds good and good luck tommorrow.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good luck Jeff, I know you're going to put it all together tomorrow and shoot awesome.


----------



## jfuller17

Went to a cool place and shot a tournament today with my buddy Dustin. We shot open stakes and on the picture with Dustins back towards the camera if you look way out there (60yards) there is a target across the lake.....we both 10'd it.  I was winning by a decent amount and almost blew it on the second to last target I shot a dang 5!! I judged it for 37 yards and it was 44. I dont know how I got that far off. So it came down to the last target (the elk). 42 yards and I was up by one. Dustin goes first and gets a eight and I got a 10....game over, he buys lunch this time. The last several times we have shot it has come down to the last target with us. Very fun!!! I shot 1 under and shot 4 under. Should have been up if not for that dang 5 and one 8 that I just picked the wrong spot to shoot. O well still better then working anyday!!!!!!


----------



## jmduep

another day of shooting dont we will just say two things P U.........when the targets are all 20-27 for the first 20 then they finish with 29 30 33 32 34 35 so on and so on your brain does not let you stop using you first pin 
286 6x


----------



## jmduep

i think


----------



## Fresno Dan

Looks like Awesome fun Jason and Dustin, Thanks for showing us what some of us are missing. I really hate living way out West here, I cant wait tell I can get back to the Mid-West or South somewhere, that way I can start shooting more. I was going to shoot this weekend, but I never had time, I finished the Cabinets and Wiring my Garage yesterday (Plus, It rained all day in Fresno), then today we had a family reunion and took the baby to the Zoo for is first time. It was a great time, I think I will try shooting after Game of Thrones.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Nice job Jay and Dustin. That place looks awesome. By the way, I hear Nick is finally coming to the dark side?


----------



## JONEZ24

Well I picked up my new stab from Jason today and I am excited to get to experiment with some different set ups in my SR-71. I was only able to shoot for a little while tonight with the 10" bar and I had the weights even on both sides. If I get time tomorrow I will start working with offsets to see how it feels. So far I am really like this stab and its adjustability. What weight configurations are you all running? I would like to get an idea of where to start with my experiments. 

I can't wait to get it all dialed in and get out on the course to see the difference the stab makes.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm shooting my 12" Enforcer with 4 oz. on the sight/rest side and 6 oz. on the opposite side. Perfect balance while I'm at full draw.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Nice job Jay and Dustin. That place looks awesome. By the way, I hear Nick is finally coming to the dark side?


Yeah he is buddy! Finally LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Snyper for sharing.......I love it when you guys talk about the set-ups and help each other like this. Way to go guys!


----------



## alfabuck

Looks like a blast Jay. Hope to get to shoot with you guys one of these days. Nice job Jmduep, i wish i could have made it up there. Nick im running 6oz on one side and 2oz on the other with my Alpha Elite and 8oz on one side and 3 on the other on my Strother Inspire. Good luck with the new bar, you will love it. They are by far the best stabilizers i have ever used. Looking forward to putting in some work with them in Erie this weekend.


----------



## dbuzz40

Yea guys it was alot of fun today. I shot ok, but forgot to move my site tape on a 20 yard alligator and shot a 5 high! Nothing worse than making stupid mistakes like that. All in all it was a fun day though! Just to let all you know...I am still up 2-1 on the year! Jason forgot to mention that part! Team HOYT~!


----------



## dbuzz40

Oh by the way...Alfa, how ya coming on the decal? no rush, just curious!


----------



## jfuller17

Dustin.....Team hoyt buddy, you need to change one of those bows in your signature.  Loren......Hoyts not the only bow company LOL


----------



## dbuzz40

LOL ok ok...I didn't wanna mention it! But I haven't been using my Infinity while shooting against you. But you are definitely right Jason, Hoyt is not the only company! Strother makes a sweet bow, as well as a ton of other great companies. I have a feeling I'm really going to like this infinity once it's all set up.


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> LOL ok ok...I didn't wanna mention it! But I haven't been using my Infinity while shooting against you. But you are definitely right Jason, Hoyt is not the only company! Strother makes a sweet bow, as well as a ton of other great companies. I have a feeling I'm really going to like this infinity once it's all set up.


Thats better buddy!!


----------



## alfabuck

I did a couple rough drafts but scrapped them since i wasnt happy with them.Ill continue to have at it until i come up with the one i like.


----------



## jmduep

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm shooting my 12" Enforcer with 4 oz. on the sight/rest side and 6 oz. on the opposite side. Perfect balance while I'm at full draw.


i also as shooting the same set up as snyper..........perfect balance


----------



## Fresno Dan

jmduep said:


> i also as shooting the same set up as snyper..........perfect balance


Do you guys have your Front Bar straight Horizontally? Or is your Left Side orientated down any at all?


----------



## JONEZ24

I have tried the 12" with the 4 oz on the left and 6 on the right. It held great but was a little heavy. I am gonna try the 12" with the weight cut down to 2 oz on the left and 4 on the right and see how it feels. It could get addicting just tinkering with the stab configurations, I would be interested in working with different lengths of the T-bars.


----------



## Fresno Dan

JONEZ24 said:


> I have tried the 12" with the 4 oz on the left and 6 on the right. It held great but was a little heavy. I am gonna try the 12" with the weight cut down to 2 oz on the left and 4 on the right and see how it feels. It could get addicting just tinkering with the stab configurations, I would be interested in working with different lengths of the T-bars.


You know it is funny that you mention that it felt too heavy... I was thinking that I just needed to get a little stronger, but I did notice that when holding the bow it did feel a little heavy out on the end. I might cut back on a couple oz's on each side, maybe. I need to get about an hour or so of shooting, then see what happens. I might get used to the weight right away after shooting it for a while.


----------



## alfabuck

It also has to do with the bows mass weight vs the holding weight. If you have high letoff you will naturally want to run less weight. My AE is 70-75% letoff so i am running less than my Inspire which is between 60-65%.


----------



## JONEZ24

I don't know the exact let off of my SR is right now but I would guess it is closer to the 65% than the 75%. I am also only shooting it at around 57# right now for 3d. I might want to shoot the heavier setup for hunting since I will be increasing draw weight but for 3D I will try the lighter. I am used to shooting heavier stabs, Shot the SS at 13 oz and 12" but not on the SR.


----------



## jmduep

mine is straight


----------



## alfabuck

Took a little vid of myself with my Iphone today shooting my 12" Enforcer. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuzioHcixQo


----------



## jfuller17

Nice John!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Alfa, thanks for the update bud! No rush, was just curious what you came up with. I'm pumped to see the final draft. Nick, welcome to the dark side my friend. I hear I'll be seeing you Saturday at Hoss hills!


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah Nick you'll love your stabs man, they are the most awesome stabilizers i've ever owned and will never shoot another stab again.


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> Yeah Nick you'll love your stabs man, they are the most awesome stabilizers i've ever owned and will never shoot another stab again.


Haha thats funny


----------



## dbuzz40

??? What? Must have missed the joke xring..


----------



## JONEZ24

I'm with you on that Dustin!


----------



## alfabuck

My training camp outback.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Damn dude!!!! I wish you lived close man we would where them inserts out!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> My training camp outback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like fun!!


----------



## jfuller17

Pete buddy, whats up!! I need to call you back. I havent forgot about you man.


----------



## alfabuck

What do ya think Dust I'm taking a shot in the dark here. I could try something different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Laz, forgot here is your bar pics....................


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Pete buddy, whats up!! I need to call you back. I havent forgot about you man.


LOL............Yeah sure you haven't. 



I know you been real busy


----------



## dbuzz40

PM sent Alfa! You the man!!! That picture is badass!


----------



## alfabuck

Well I made it here in one piece set the tent up last night at 10 pm , woke up it's upside down, no just kidding. To bed at 130 am and up at 630 ready to go hit the practice butts. Who needs sleep when there is foam to be had!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Keep us posted Alfa!!


----------



## dhg73

My daughters new bow.
Great stabilizer!


----------



## jfuller17

Nice bow she has there.


----------



## Madlaz

Jason please answer my pm


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Jason please answer my pm


Got it buddy


----------



## alfabuck

Well i showed up to Erie thats all i can say. Shot one of my worst ever shoots. I totally forgot how to shoot a BT release but on a good note Steph put in another 8th place finish. I finally made a decision if its not broke dont fix it and im going back to a strap release, its what i shot since a kid and by trying to better my shooting im just hurting it.I just get beat up everytime i shoot a course with BT so im retiring it. On another postive note i just picked up a new strap release called the Scott Longhorn Hex and it is so far the most accurate release ive ever shot. The stabilizers did their job but the indian behind the bow didnt. Steph eneded up with a 393 12x in FHC and i shot a 370 lol.


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Well i showed up to Erie thats all i can say. Shot one of my worst ever shoots. I totally forgot how to shoot a BT release but on a good note Steph put in another 8th place finish. I finally made a decision if its not broke dont fix it and im going back to a strap release, its what i shot since a kid and by trying to better my shooting im just hurting it.I just get beat up everytime i shoot a course with BT so im retiring it. On another postive note i just picked up a new strap release called the Scott Longhorn Hex and it is so far the most accurate release ive ever shot. The stabilizers did their job but the indian behind the bow didnt. Steph eneded up with a 393 12x in FHC and i shot a 370 lol.


I feel you Jon!!! I shot the KY R100 this weekend and Saturday I was shooting a handle and shot pretty good but Sunday after about 5 targets I slapped my wrist release back on and shot better!! 1013 for both days in Open class. I then walked up to the Long Shot, 98 yard Tiny White standing bear and my first shot I nailed the apple that was in the place of the insert!!! So I qualified for the shoot off which I won half the pot!!!! I also won the R100 Iron Buck!!! We got lots of looks and questions about the stabilizers and I even had a few guys ask if they were Vendettas by name!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

bcbow1971 said:


> I feel you Jon!!! I shot the KY R100 this weekend and Saturday I was shooting a handle and shot pretty good but Sunday after about 5 targets I slapped my wrist release back on and shot better!! 1013 for both days in Open class. I then walked up to the Long Shot, 98 yard Tiny White standing bear and my first shot I nailed the apple that was in the place of the insert!!! So I qualified for the shoot off which I won half the pot!!!! I also won the R100 Iron Buck!!!* We got lots of looks and questions about the stabilizers and I even had a few guys ask if they were Vendettas by name!!!*


That's awesome, the word is getting out about these sweet stabs! BTW...congrats on some great shooting!


----------



## faston2

bcbow1971 said:


> I feel you Jon!!! I shot the KY R100 this weekend and Saturday I was shooting a handle and shot pretty good but Sunday after about 5 targets I slapped my wrist release back on and shot better!! 1013 for both days in Open class. I then walked up to the Long Shot, 98 yard Tiny White standing bear and my first shot I nailed the apple that was in the place of the insert!!! So I qualified for the shoot off which I won half the pot!!!! I also won the R100 Iron Buck!!! We got lots of looks and questions about the stabilizers and I even had a few guys ask if they were Vendettas by name!!!


Congratulations Brian, J, and Steph for representing us well this weekend. Two weeks in a row for me instructing at Women on Target and a benefit with our youth program. The teens that had their own bows were checking out that jet black Grudge for sure!!! 

FITA arrows are built so back to resetting marks for meters. Sunflower State Games about a month away. I will shoot the FITA 900 round for sure. Trying to decide if I will shoot the 3d round the second day. 
(90 arrows on Saturday may make me want to shoot my wifes 40# Ignition Sunday.:faint


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Well i showed up to Erie thats all i can say. Shot one of my worst ever shoots. I totally forgot how to shoot a BT release but on a good note Steph put in another 8th place finish. I finally made a decision if its not broke dont fix it and im going back to a strap release, its what i shot since a kid and by trying to better my shooting im just hurting it.I just get beat up everytime i shoot a course with BT so im retiring it. On another postive note i just picked up a new strap release called the Scott Longhorn Hex and it is so far the most accurate release ive ever shot. The stabilizers did their job but the indian behind the bow didnt. Steph eneded up with a 393 12x in FHC and i shot a 370 lol.


You got that right brother. if it ain't broke don't fix it lol.


----------



## alfabuck

johnh1720 said:


> You got that right brother. if it ain't broke don't fix it lol.


You heading to Nelsonville dude?


----------



## johnh1720

I'm hoping too. My phone died right before you left me the message on Thursday lol. It would have been nice to meet. You were only a few minutes from my house lol.


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah i figured i was thats why i messaged ya. I thought you woud have been in Erie.


----------



## johnh1720

I thought so too but my boss had other plans for me lol.


----------



## alfabuck

Im really liking my new release. I got out and shot through paper with it today and started messing around with it on my target.


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey Alfa glad to hear you learned some things this weekend. Sounds like you struggled a little but got something positive out of it! I shot pretty well on Sunday. It was only a 20 target course and shot 210 from open class with 3 fricken 8's! Oh well, had a great time.


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Im really liking my new release. I got out and shot through paper with it today and started messing around with it on my target.


Which release did you get?


----------



## alfabuck

Scott Longhorn Hex John. Yeah Dust i learned from my mistakes and hopefully i can do better at the next one man. I'll let you know how i make out with that logo man.


----------



## inline6power

jason its been awhile since i have been on here lol. been out of state working and going like crazy. been back home for 2 weeks now and won a competition this past weekend with your stab. still working out great for me. just wanted to bump ya up bud. will post pics as soon as i can


----------



## dbuzz40

Alfa, that sounds great buddy. Jason would you get back from your dumb trip so I can come over and shoot at your place? LOL by the way, where we shooting this weekend?


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> Alfa, that sounds great buddy. Jason would you get back from your dumb trip so I can come over and shoot at your place? LOL by the way, where we shooting this weekend?


First of all I am.not at a shoot I am here for work ....all though I wish it was a shoot. I doubt I will shoot anywhere this weekend. I sold all my bars off of my bow to fill orders so I don't have any made. Saturday will probably be a catch up day for orders.


----------



## alfabuck

I switched my 12" bar over to the mini t bar and I'm loving it. It shoots exactly the same and I love the look of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Hey Jason, I sent you a PM. Give it a look when you get a chance since I know you are really busy on your trip.


----------



## alfabuck

I hate to say this Jay but i finally after tuning my AE and resighting it, struggling the whole way to get the kind of groups i want at 40 yds, i pulled out the Inspire for shots and giggles. I walked up and shot 3 groups at various yardages and am finally convinced it hands down outshoots the Hoyt and i dont have to try with it. The Hoyt i fight to aim and the Strother just gets a nice float going and if its even in the vicinity its pounding the x. I am going to start shooting my Strother exclusively for 3d. There you happy!!!!lol!!!!


----------



## faston2

alfabuck said:


> I hate to say this Jay but i finally after tuning my AE and resighting it, struggling the whole way to get the kind of groups i want at 40 yds, i pulled out the Inspire for shots and giggles. I walked up and shot 3 groups at various yardages and am finally convinced it hands down outshoots the Hoyt and i dont have to try with it. The Hoyt i fight to aim and the Strother just gets a nice float going and if its even in the vicinity its pounding the x. I am going to start shooting my Strother exclusively for 3d. There you happy!!!!lol!!!!


Well, better get one of those in pink too, brother.:cheer2:


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'd shoot a pink bow. But love this blue one.


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah i actually might have it in pink by next season lol. Nice looking rig Bushmasterar.


----------



## bcbow1971

My setup for this weekends shoots!!! Shooting my hunting bow because I turned it down some to meet ASA.....shooting ASA State Qualifier and decided to shoot Hunter Class.......wanted to shoot Open B but my Afflixtion is shooting too fast and too good to change!!!


----------



## alfabuck

My Enforcer with the mini tbar. Custom logo job by Alfa lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looks awesome Alfa, I like how that turned out!


----------



## alfabuck

Hey Snyper you know a guy named Denis Fountain? He is from out near Buffalo and i shot with him in Erie. He is a great guy.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That name doesn't ring a bell, it's possible that I've met him before but names not sounding familiar.


----------



## MICCOX

Jason sent you a PM plus tryed to call

Thanks Mike


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Jason sent you a PM plus tryed to call
> 
> Thanks Mike


I think he just got home from Vermont yesterday Mike. He will return your call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah guys I am back from my Vermont trip for work. I was gone since last Sunday morning. I am glad to be back and will be working in shop today to get caught up. I have not forgot any of you and will make sure you all get taken care of guys. I am so glad to be home!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Welcome home. I shot 33 up in advanced BH class today getting ready for ky state ASA championship qualifier. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is something I played with today for a different look. I cut some grooves in the ends and on the hub. It looks pretty cool in person and gives it a classy kind of look I think. Just thought I would share. It dosent take long to do this if anyone wants one this way. Just something different...the end caps in the tube look like wedding rings I think. LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Here is another pic. I just cant get it to look like it does in real life on here. O well


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Welcome home. I shot 33 up in advanced BH class today getting ready for ky state ASA championship qualifier.
> 
> uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


Sounds good Brian!


----------



## jfuller17

another........


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason it was great talking to you I will be giving you a call soon

Thanks Mike


----------



## jfuller17

MICCOX said:


> Say Jason it was great talking to you I will be giving you a call soon
> 
> Thanks Mike


Sounds good Mike


----------



## alfabuck

Stabilizers look great Jay, i hope to get a mini tbar version of it soon. Im hitting the PA IBO state championships tommorrow so wish me luck. Got the Inspire all tweeked out at Fury X Archery today. Im shooting 59lbs @ 30" with a 303 grain arrow 329fps with an INSPIRE!!!!! LOL!! Unreal. Ill let you know how it treats me tommorrow,just got in the door a half hour ago so i will be sighting in at the butts in the am lol!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say John thanks for avery thing and good luck


----------



## jmduep

well i just made a move on friday i traded my Specialist for a Hoyt CRX35 wish me luck i hope i like it


----------



## jfuller17

jmduep said:


> well i just made a move on friday i traded my Specialist for a Hoyt CRX35 wish me luck i hope i like it


I bet you will buddy!!


----------



## jmduep

they look nice and i am a fan of longer ATA bow


----------



## jfuller17

The CRX is a solid bow man. If I wasent so happy with my Strothers, that might just be my bow of choice.


----------



## MICCOX

Say J which of the Strothers are you shooting


----------



## jfuller17

MICCOX said:


> Say J which of the Strothers are you shooting


I have a Infinity for hunting and a SR-71 for 3-D.


----------



## MICCOX

Ijust picked up a Sx 1 I thank I will be useing for both


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys....we are now going to offer a shorter "t" head for those of you that want a more compact head. This head is about 1.5" shorter then the standard head. You notice very little stability loss at all and its more compact. We are going to be adding this as a option button when ordering. It will not cost anymore to do, it just allows yet another option for guys to choose from. What do you guys think?


----------



## MICCOX

That sounds great J it will be nice for us guys that hunt in the thick


----------



## dbuzz40

Looks cool Jay. Hope the arm heals. Alfa, how's everything comin with the logo buddy?


----------



## alfabuck

I been slacking Dustin I'll get on it ASAP. Had a blast at the PA IBO states today. The stabilizers worked awesome as usual. Name that new bar the Enforcer Lowpro Jay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

Well qualified for the ky ASA state championships today in hunter class with enforcer with a 297. Now I have a few weeks to get me dialed in and locked in tight. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## faston2

bcbow1971 said:


> Well qualified for the ky ASA state championships today in hunter class with enforcer with a 297. Now I have a few weeks to get me dialed in and locked in tight.
> 
> uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


Nice work brother! 

Got a good practice session in for the Sunflower State Games FITA 900 round this morning. 1 month away and the Apex 7 and Grudge are feeling good!


----------



## asa1485

Was suprised you did not make the ASA shoot in KY Brian. Drove for almost 6 hours and had a blast. It was over way too soon


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Was suprised you did not make the ASA shoot in KY Brian. Drove for almost 6 hours and had a blast. It was over way too soon


Well Pete I had a funeral around that time and the beginning of June is always hard for me to get free. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Steph got her plaque back from last year yesterday and I'm pretty sure she sealed the deal again yesterday in Pa!!! I'm very proud of her and since she has been shooting Vendetta stabilizers she put in her personal best scores at every shoot she attended. Keep up the good work Steph!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

That's awsome Steph!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys what lenght Enforcer are you useing for hunting


----------



## faston2

Congratulations Steph!



MICCOX said:


> Say guys what lenght Enforcer are you useing for hunting


Either my 10" or the 6" just depends on which bow.


----------



## 1hotdoe

Aaaawwww, thanks guys! The kind words really means a lot to me.  
All I got to say, is I'm tickled pink to b apart of such a great team!!! To b able to aim & hold so steady is such an amazing feeling.


----------



## 1hotdoe

bcbow1971 said:


> Well qualified for the ky ASA state championships today in hunter class with enforcer with a 297. Now I have a few weeks to get me dialed in and locked in tight.
> 
> uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


Congrats, that's some good shooting! Johnny & I have never shot ASA, but I hear it's a blast. Only ASA style at $ shoots.


----------



## bcbow1971

1hotdoe said:


> Congrats, that's some good shooting! Johnny & I have never shot ASA, but I hear it's a blast. Only ASA style at $ shoots.


Yeah ASA is a tad harder due to speed regulations and that darn twelve in stuck in that corner.....I was killing 11's at that shoot.....but they are 10's on ASA.....lol


----------



## asa1485

Yep. What really gets you is when you go for the 14 and miss. I only went for it 8 times and hit 7 of them.


I qualified 5th in the NC ASA qualifier and the championsip is to be held next month. Can't wait. Really like those shoots a lot better then the local stuff. 



Sorry to hear about the funeral bud


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Steph got her plaque back from last year yesterday and I'm pretty sure she sealed the deal again yesterday in Pa!!! I'm very proud of her and since she has been shooting Vendetta stabilizers she put in her personal best scores at every shoot she attended. Keep up the good work Steph!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome job Steph. Now you need to teach Johnny your secrets lol.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Whats up everybody. I haven't been doing squat lately. Like Jay, I have been busy building RV's and having little time to shoot.
Hoping to get to the R100 in Ohio and definitely will be in Wabash. Will be getting out to some local shoots as well.


----------



## alfabuck

johnh1720 said:


> Awesome job Steph. Now you need to teach Johnny your secrets lol.


I know she has been holding out on me man. Maybe one day she will until then I'll just keep telling everyone I taught her everything She knows lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1hotdoe

alfabuck said:


> I know she has been holding out on me man. Maybe one day she will until then I'll just keep telling everyone I taught her everything She knows lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks John, glad u decided to join us. Now you'll know the meaning of a true stabilizer!!! LOL. 
I wish I did have secrets, but I don't. Just try & punch the trigger the same way at each target & hold my bow in place well after the arrow is in the target...LOL! Johnny shot in the group after me & he said they were all laughing cus I don't move my arm or pull through on the shot. Ugh, I probably should work on that. Just trying to get use to my SR-71, which is the Bestest bow I ever shot. Had a few minor issues w the grip, thank goodness for coach Johnny. He hooked me right up & I couldn't b happier!


----------



## 1hotdoe

asa1485 said:


> Yep. What really gets you is when you go for the 14 and miss. I only went for it 8 times and hit 7 of them.
> 
> 
> I qualified 5th in the NC ASA qualifier and the championsip is to be held next month. Can't wait. Really like those shoots a lot better then the local stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the funeral bud


Congrats on 5th place! That's awesome. Good luck next month as well, let us know how u make out 
Hey 7 for 8 is a pretty good track record. If u were on that mean of a streak u should have went for more! jk.


----------



## 1hotdoe

Jay I must say, Coach Johnny finally seen the light & pulled the Strother's out! I knew we could get him to buckle. jk  He shot an awesome score in AHC on a extremely tough course! I think his favorite target was 13 or was that 30. LOL


----------



## asa1485

1hotdoe said:


> Congrats on 5th place! That's awesome. Good luck next month as well, let us know how u make out
> Hey 7 for 8 is a pretty good track record. If u were on that mean of a streak u should have went for more! jk.


Thanks Steph. I will. Sometimes you just get in that zone. But, I did not want to push my luck. You know how it is. It can and will end as great or greater then it started!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats Steph. Jason great talking to you and Johnny thanks again.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Jason, it was great talkin with you and I look forward to more BS sessions in the future!


----------



## jfuller17

1hotdoe said:


> Jay I must say, Coach Johnny finally seen the light & pulled the Strother's out! I knew we could get him to buckle. jk  He shot an awesome score in AHC on a extremely tough course! I think his favorite target was 13 or was that 30. LOL


Yeah he must have had a rare illness for a short amount of time and it messed with his judgment!


----------



## Madlaz

Jason do I see a trend going on seems like your getting a lot converts from your old company guess they are starting to see the light on the end of the tunnel Lol


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> I know she has been holding out on me man. Maybe one day she will until then I'll just keep telling everyone I taught her everything She knows lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just remember a student is only as good as the coach. So you must be doing something right lol.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Madlaz thanks for avery thing I am geting ready to order a bar from Jason


----------



## alfabuck

It does seem like everyone is starting to catch on. It isn't very often that the best functioning product on the market has the best customer service on the market and I really see big things ahead for Vendetta and I want to help get this company there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

When you find the one its hard to shoot anything else!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say John is that a 12" on your Inspire


----------



## alfabuck

Yes it is Mike and i love it.


----------



## MICCOX

Thacks John


----------



## Madlaz

Hey John are yiu using the wide or mini on the inspire at 12"


----------



## alfabuck

The mini. I have both but i prefer the look of the mini and they both perform exactly the same. The only thing i can tell people is if you are looking to the benefit of a good bow stand go with the wide.


----------



## alfabuck

Here is a comparison for anybody who is curious. Take in mind that the difference is subtle but noticeable in person. The weights being on the bars gives an optical illusion that the smaller one is actually larger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Alfa that Strother looks sick brother!


----------



## Madlaz

A hint if you use the bar as a stand go to auto parts get some o rings ro put on wts will help to protect finsh on hard surfaces


----------



## MICCOX

Say are most of you guys shooting the 12"


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Say are most of you guys shooting the 12"


I am shooting 10" on my Hunting rig


----------



## MICCOX

Say thanks Brain


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Say thanks Brain


Your welcome, my Ibex has a 10" Enforcer and my Afflixtion has a long bar and two rear bars


----------



## alfabuck

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Alfa that Strother looks sick brother!


Thanks Chad! Also thanks Laz for the little tip there.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

MICCOX said:


> Say are most of you guys shooting the 12"


Yup, I shoot a 12" on my bow.


----------



## alfabuck

If anybody has any questions about any particular setup feel free to pm me and I can give you my opinions and thoughts. I have shot everything Jay makes and I love everyone of them but have a few which are my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Here is my SR.....its my favorite bow of all time!! My Infinity is right there as well. I am going to be putting a new string on this and was after some color ideas. I am think neon green and grey, but what do you guys think?


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> When you find the one its hard to shoot anything else!!!


Yep thats pretty bad a#$ right there John!!


----------



## alfabuck

Bow looks sweet Jay , i like that stabilizer :wink: Im thinking straight neon green will really pop!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Bow looks sweet Jay , i like that stabilizer :wink: Im thinking straight neon green will really pop!


Yeah Neon green is leading the way now......but I was also thinking doing the same colors as the bowtech strings only replacing the red with Neon green?


----------



## alfabuck

Here is a nice color option.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Here is a nice color option.


I like it but Dustin just got purple Strings on his Infinity and I dont want to look gay shooting the same as him.


----------



## jfuller17

I seriously think its going to be all neon green or the black/grey and the neon green colors.


----------



## alfabuck

Flame and black looks nasty too. Also that new rootbeer and silver looks sick. The rootbeer looks like a metallic rootbeer color.I was twining some colors together last weekend.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Flame and black would look sick!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'd like Flo Green/Yellow for Lime Twist strings but have Flo Orange/Blue on my target rig. The new Black Cherry looks great also. So many different combos so few bows.


----------



## Madlaz

If you guys like the neon colors try the neon yellow and the new white with clear end serving in astro it will blow your mind it will look like a green grasshopper you know the green and yellow one actually the color is flo yellow and flo white but it will look neon green in certain light conditions just awsome you will need sunglasses you will never loose your bow.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is my Afflixtion with new threads. 









uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## asa1485

Very nice Brian


----------



## dbuzz40

Alfa, sorry I didn't get back with ya. No problem about the logo, whenever you get a chance is great. I'm diggin your tats by the way. I've got one and it's hard to stop once you get the first one.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Dustin, check this one out its still a work in progress. And if you get a chance pm me the name of the shop so i can incorperate it into the logo.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Thanks Dustin, check this one out its still a work in progress. And if you get a chance pm me the name of the shop so i can incorperate it into the logo.


Looks awsome Alfa!! You need a bow in his hands with a Vendetta!


----------



## dbuzz40

dude that's awesome man. Mine is archery related too. I'll have to post a picture sometime.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Looks awsome Alfa!! You need a bow in his hands with a Vendetta!


I know but i still dont know whether i want the narrow or wide bar in it lol!


----------



## MICCOX

Say John that looks great


----------



## MICCOX

jfuller17 said:


> Here is my SR.....its my favorite bow of all time!! My Infinity is right there as well. I am going to be putting a new string on this and was after some color ideas. I am think neon green and grey, but what do you guys think?


 Jason BYC has a new which is wild cherry that with silver would look great


----------



## alfabuck

Look what showed up on my step today! It looks sick in person!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madlaz

Jay got my rear bars today in solid black to go with the 28" front just absolutely AWSOME when are you going to get the grudge eye balls or are you the ones Alpha John came up with


----------



## jfuller17

Looks freaking sweet John!!! Laz I am glad you got your stuff. Enjoy buddy.


----------



## alfabuck

Well I just answered my question about the performance of the mini t bar. This one is actually narrower than the original prototype Jay made me. I know it's kinda cheesy to show pics of groups but this was my first ever 40 yard round with the new bar. Check it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

After seeing Alfa's new unit, I am so freakin stoked to get mine in the mail!!! I am crossing my fingers it comes today!!


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> After seeing Alfa's new unit, I am so freakin stoked to get mine in the mail!!! I am crossing my fingers it comes today!!


I just tracked your package and it says its out for delievery today.....I would guess it will be there. Its coming by mail.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice shooting Alfa!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> I just tracked your package and it says its out for delievery today.....I would guess it will be there. Its coming by mail.


Jason, you just made my day buddy!!!


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Jason, you just made my day buddy!!!


LOL I just hope its there! Here is the tracking number.....03110820000068617140 You can go to www.usps.com and track it. Keep us posted man.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Jay you will love the new stab Bowhunt. I love this new one. It looks so clean and the narrow t is the .....well you know what I wanna say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> LOL I just hope its there! Here is the tracking number.....03110820000068617140 You can go to www.usps.com and track it. Keep us posted man.


Delivered, June 23, 2011, 12:40 pm, ALBANY, OR 97322

Looks like I am havin some fun when I get home from work!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You're going to love it...I guarantee it!


----------



## alfabuck

Just toying around with my stabilizer and figured out you can run weight behind the t bar. Use your end screw to screw the first set of weights on. Then add one of the threads he supplies for the weights to either add more weight or screw it into the bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madlaz

Hey John how about a close up of the new logo on your bar that you got thanks.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfabuck said:


> Just toying around with my stabilizer and figured out you can run weight behind the t bar. Use your end screw to screw the first set of weights on. Then add one of the threads he supplies for the weights to either add more weight or screw it into the bar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool!


----------



## alfabuck

That was my stage one strings logo. lol!


----------



## MICCOX

Ok guys what kind of waight have you guy got on your 12" bars


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

All I can say is, WHERE ON EARTH HAS THIS THING BEEN ALL MY LIFE!!!!! I mean, good lord all mighty! I stood at full draw, waiting for the bow to hover...and waited....and waited...and waited a little more... then sent it! This is what I have been missing all my life.

Jason, you are the man! This is the coolest thing since sliced bread.

I think we might have to tweak the weight arrangement just a little but man oh man is the bow ever quiet at full draw now. I am thinking we might have to do 7 and 3 instead of 6 and 4 since I had to correct a little on the riser lean without a full quiver on it, but ever so little correction.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

MICCOX said:


> Ok guys what kind of waight have you guy got on your 12" bars


4 oz. on the sight/rest side and 6 oz on the opposite side.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

BowHunter4Lif said:


> All I can say is, WHERE ON EARTH HAS THIS THING BEEN ALL MY LIFE!!!!! I mean, good lord all mighty! I stood at full draw, waiting for the bow to hover...and waited....and waited...and waited a little more... then sent it! This is what I have been missing all my life.
> 
> Jason, you are the man! This is the coolest thing since sliced bread.
> 
> I think we might have to tweak the weight arrangement just a little but man oh man is the bow ever quiet at full draw now. I am thinking we might have to do 7 and 3 instead of 6 and 4 since I had to correct a little on the riser lean without a full quiver on it, but ever so little correction.


It's the real deal for sure, Jason is the jedi master of stabs.


----------



## alfabuck

BowHunter4Lif said:


> All I can say is, WHERE ON EARTH HAS THIS THING BEEN ALL MY LIFE!!!!! I mean, good lord all mighty! I stood at full draw, waiting for the bow to hover...and waited....and waited...and waited a little more... then sent it! This is what I have been missing all my life.
> 
> Jason, you are the man! This is the coolest thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Hahaha thats awesome, we told ya! They are the best holding stabiizers ive ever used period!
> I think we might have to tweak the weight arrangement just a little but man oh man is the bow ever quiet at full draw now. I am thinking we might have to do 7 and 3 instead of 6 and 4 since I had to correct a little on the riser lean without a full quiver on it, but ever so little correction.


Hahaha thats awesome, we told ya! They are the best holding stabiizers ive ever used period!


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> All I can say is, WHERE ON EARTH HAS THIS THING BEEN ALL MY LIFE!!!!! I mean, good lord all mighty! I stood at full draw, waiting for the bow to hover...and waited....and waited...and waited a little more... then sent it! This is what I have been missing all my life.
> 
> Jason, you are the man! This is the coolest thing since sliced bread.
> 
> I think we might have to tweak the weight arrangement just a little but man oh man is the bow ever quiet at full draw now. I am thinking we might have to do 7 and 3 instead of 6 and 4 since I had to correct a little on the riser lean without a full quiver on it, but ever so little correction.


Awsome buddy I am glad you are happy with it. Take some time to get used to it and we can always add the weight to other side to help out the riser lean a little more.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> It's the real deal for sure, Jason is the jedi master of stabs.


ahhh.....I wish I was. LOL


----------



## Madlaz

John I see how you added the extra wts to the rear of the mini T just wait till you put it forward to the T wow.


----------



## faston2

Taxidermist called today!!!!:59:

On duty tomorrow then off to Seneca on Sunday to pick up my buck! Will post pics on here for you guys.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## bcbow1971

40 yard practice tonight ready for tomorrow shoots!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say just what to say good luck to all of you out shooting this weekend


----------



## alfabuck

Big weekend , tommorrow cutting a bunch of new lanes in the backyard to set a new course. I'll post pics when its done. I already cut a few nasty lanes tonight and i'll finish tommorrow. Sunday we're hitting a local 3d course to sharpen up a little before Nelsonville.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Brian some nice shooting. Like the yellow bonehead camo.


----------



## Mao

Jason - sent you a PM buddy...


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Jason - sent you a PM buddy...


Got you back buddy.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Awsome buddy I am glad you are happy with it. Take some time to get used to it and we can always add the weight to other side to help out the riser lean a little more.


I think I got what I need right here.... 4 arrows touching at 40 and 2 broken FOBs...






















got 8 and 2 with the short T level and its perfect


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> I think I got what I need right here.... 4 arrows touching at 40 and 2 broken FOBs...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1099093
> View attachment 1099094
> View attachment 1099095
> 
> 
> got 8 and 2 with the short T level and its perfect


Awsome man!!! Great shooting!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well just got done shooting a local shoot I had a couple of 5’s but turned it on after the 2nd half and ended up with a 306 after being 6 down after the first half. 
Then I shot the Flu Flu shoot, Genisis bow and FluFlu arrows shooting at a Hoola Hoop at 60 yards closest to center wins half the pot, and I got within 3” and then the Longshot at 84 yards I hit within a couple inches on first arrow and then 2nd Pinwheeled it at 1/8” from center!!! My Afflixtion is so dialed in It is ridiculous!!!!! Won both of the novelty money shoots and I believe I took 1st in Known 50 class as well…..good day shooting and Money!!!
Here is a few pics of us!!!


----------



## asa1485

Looks like someone has been using the vane twister





Great shooting Brian


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Looks like someone has been using the vane twister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting Brian


Yeah they work great obviously 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Well today my oldest said she wanted the NEW scooter that you sat down on instead of standing up. It was 210 bucks. She didnt want to spend her money sje had saved up on it... so that was that. Then as I was reaching for the extension cord to plug in the carbon saw, I saw it hanging on the hook and thought hmmm...........wala! Problem solved! Duct tape and a hunting chair. Works like a charm. LOL


----------



## jfuller17

By the way good shooting Brian.....your "t" is going your way Monday with the weights.


----------



## alfabuck

That's awesome Jay can you build me one with arrow tubes for 3d shoots lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> That's awesome Jay can you build me one with arrow tubes for 3d shoots lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only you would think of that lol.


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> That's awesome Jay can you build me one with arrow tubes for 3d shoots lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks j u the man!!!! 
John you were thinking the same as me......would be sweet. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## asa1485

LOL!!!!!!!!! Now you really got to fix it right and use some of that carbon you got around there and have the 1st Vendetta Scooter. Call it "The Hearst"


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!! Now you really got to fix it right and use some of that carbon you got around there and have the 1st Vendetta Scooter. Call it "The Hearst"


You always come up with great names.......

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Guys the funny thing is.....it had a arrow tube on it but it was hitting her leg. So I had to take it off. LOL


----------



## MICCOX

Jay just set you a PM


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> Thanks j u the man!!!!
> John you were thinking the same as me......would be sweet.uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


 
HAHA! Comeon man he can't be teasing us with something so convinient....lol!


----------



## jmduep

jfuller17 said:


> Well today my oldest said she wanted the NEW scooter that you sat down on instead of standing up. It was 210 bucks. She didnt want to spend her money sje had saved up on it... so that was that. Then as I was reaching for the extension cord to plug in the carbon saw, I saw it hanging on the hook and thought hmmm...........wala! Problem solved! Duct tape and a hunting chair. Works like a charm. LOL


so does vendetta sell scooters now


----------



## Madlaz

Yes he is selling scooters and rhey are called the Vendetta Express Jay you got 2 very cute girls.


----------



## jmduep

well 3rd leg of the new york triple crown today........298 8x..........so close to being even......maybe next time......but no 5s


----------



## MICCOX

That is still some nice shooting


----------



## alfabuck

jmduep said:


> well 3rd leg of the new york triple crown today........298 8x..........so close to being even......maybe next time......but no 5s


Nice shooting man!


----------



## faston2

My buck is back from the taxidermist and as promised *(MANLAW), *here is the pics I owe you guys and gals. A *BIG THANKS* to Kathleen at Alpha Taxidermy in Seneca, KS for a perfect job. I wish you could all see it in person as the photos don't do it justice. Kind of spooky but the bear painting in the back was done 20-30 yrs ago by my mother in law (Way before my wife and I even met). She forgot she had it stored away until after my bear came back from Manitoba and thought it would make a nice addition. It even has a white patch on the chest like mine. The world works in mysterious ways I guess. 

Hopefully, this fall there will be another brute with an Enforcer along side in a field pic!


----------



## MICCOX

That is one nice buck


----------



## alfabuck

Nice buck man, i can't wait 2 more months!


----------



## faston2

MICCOX said:


> That is one nice buck





alfabuck said:


> Nice buck man, i can't wait 2 more months!


Thanks guys. His rack is dwarfed by his neck. He went about 275 lbs on the hoof.


----------



## MICCOX

So did you have him scored


----------



## Mao

great buck... mount looks awesome as well..


----------



## faston2

MICCOX said:


> So did you have him scored


Not officially, but green scored 148 4/8 gross.


----------



## MICCOX

Not bad at all this year you will get the big one


----------



## jfuller17

Dang nice Buck!!!! I would love to have him! Mike your PM has been answered buddy.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice looking buck for sure, I would love to have one like him walk by my stand this fall! Congrats on an awesome buck.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats that is a nice buck.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Jay, ended up going to shoot at pine knob yesterday last minute with dad. Got to target 2 and 3 and a fawn was in front of the buck target. Wouldn't move for like 5 minutes after screaming and throwing ink pins at it. Anyway we will have to shoot this weekend for sure.
















Just a couple shots of the rig with two things I never walk out the door without, The Enforcer and The U-Slide bowholder.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Well I took the day off work today and I decided that I have not shot that many arrows since I got my Blacked Out Bar from Jason, so I thought I would post a couple pictures of how that went... I do have a question though, Everyone says that there sight does not flow around the target with their Bar on, well mine does A Lot! I dont know if maybe it is just me that is causing it, or if I dont have it setup completely. I am running 1 weight on the right and 2 on the let with the end bar at a 45 degree angle down left. Anyone got any ideas? Maybe more weight?

Here is the pics of what happen.
Second shot of the day







5 Arrow Grouping


----------



## alfabuck

Show us a picture of your form. Too short or too long of a draw length will definitely cause that no matter what stab you have. You should not be getting that much float if you have the correct draw and bow form.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Alfa I will try and get something when I have someone around to take a picture. I have been told that my DL is too long, but I have issues with that, because I have also been told that I bend my elbow, and with my DL where it is, I cant get a straight arm, it pulls my Peep away when I go straight. So I dont know if anything is correct on my setup or not.


----------



## bcbow1971

Dan make sure you take a good picture straight from the side and close your eyes and get sttled into your achor and then have them take a picture......Most people can't handle the truth that their drawlength is actually shorter that what they have been shooting for years.......Mine is actually 1/2' shorter than I shoot but that is what feels best and comfortable to me. 

A good anchor point will help.....I use nuckle and nose for consistancy.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Would you guys be willing to give me a little constructive criticism. I noticed yesterday I had some pin float at the tail end of my shooting session, probably due to fatigue but I have always wanted to have another point of view on my form. I will take some pics tonight and get them posted up.


----------



## bcbow1971

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Would you guys be willing to give me a little constructive criticism. I noticed yesterday I had some pin float at the tail end of my shooting session, probably due to fatigue but I have always wanted to have another point of view on my form. I will take some pics tonight and get them posted up.


I am the same way and will help if I can!!


----------



## alfabuck

Definitely will help you guys out. There are enough knowledgable guys here on the staff to give you 2 a few good opinions and options. Post pics up when you can and we'll see what we got going on.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys I just ordered my Enforcer cant wait to get it here

Thanks Jason


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Well guys I just ordered my Enforcer cant wait to get it here
> 
> Thanks Jason


Let us know how you love it...i mean like it when you get it lol.


----------



## MICCOX

That I will do John HOW IS AVERY THING GO


----------



## alfabuck

Good just practicing up for Nelsonville. Steph is in a peer group so we are trying to get her ready. Set up a nasty course outback with a bunch of headscratching yardage shots lol.


----------



## alfabuck

If anyone is in the market for a new hinge release try one of the new Stan Jet Blacks out. This is my favorite hinge I ever shot and I picked it up new on here for 100 bucks. The going price is 150. I love this thing and it is already improving my game a little bit. It has a micro adjustable moon so you can fine tune it without fumbling around with the moon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah John the training pin is nice for newbies. The thumb was wrong for me though. Went back to my Zenith.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah John the training pin is nice for newbies. The thumb was wrong for me though. Went back to my Zenith.


What do you mean ...the thumb was wrong?


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah the thumb peg is in wrong spot for me to pull right.


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> If anyone is in the market for a new hinge release try one of the new Stan Jet Blacks out. This is my favorite hinge I ever shot and I picked it up new on here for 100 bucks. The going price is 150. I love this thing and it is already improving my game a little bit. It has a micro adjustable moon so you can fine tune it without fumbling around with the moon.
> 
> 
> All you have to do is get somebody to shoot it right for you


----------



## jmduep

how much longer till i am shooting even or better ever week


----------



## jmduep

alfabuck said:


> If anyone is in the market for a new hinge release try one of the new Stan Jet Blacks out. This is my favorite hinge I ever shot and I picked it up new on here for 100 bucks. The going price is 150. I love this thing and it is already improving my game a little bit. It has a micro adjustable moon so you can fine tune it without fumbling around with the moon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not time for that yet maybe this winter


----------



## Mao

Any of you guys going to Nelsonville?? I am planning on it. Gonna shoot AHC and get a team in it as well.


----------



## alfabuck

Me and Steph will be there, i'm shooting AHC.


----------



## Mao

alfabuck said:


> Me and Steph will be there, i'm shooting AHC.


Cool man... well have to meet up...were goin friday and headin back sat afternoon..


----------



## jfuller17

jmduep said:


> how much longer till i am shooting even or better ever week


Soon........you have already come along way.


----------



## alfabuck

Well i was outback tonight working on my BT and took another video..Its not the best since i cut a little off but i can see my form. I uploaded it to my Youtube account. Heres a link if you guys wanna critique my form a little lol. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otgi9MnW3uw


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> alfabuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in the market for a new hinge release try one of the new Stan Jet Blacks out. This is my favorite hinge I ever shot and I picked it up new on here for 100 bucks. The going price is 150. I love this thing and it is already improving my game a little bit. It has a micro adjustable moon so you can fine tune it without fumbling around with the moon.
> 
> 
> All you have to do is get somebody to shoot it right for you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread bump! You should be over bumping Joes thread though shouldnt ya??!!!lol!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bcbow1971

Looking good John!!! I traded my Thumb Release for a Whalen hooker and also havd two Sweet Spots and BT Gold......but the Whalen seems like a really good BT......I will be playing with it alot more in the next few days.....I have a huge Paracord order to finish up first!!!


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> Looking good John!!! I traded my Thumb Release for a Whalen hooker and also havd two Sweet Spots and BT Gold......but the Whalen seems like a really good BT......I will be playing with it alot more in the next few days.....I have a huge Paracord order to finish up first!!!


Thanks Bri! I was checking the Hooker out. I am really curious to see how they shoot. They are a really neat looking release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Thanks Bri! I was checking the Hooker out. I am really curious to see how they shoot. They are a really neat looking release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually super simple and I actually get the most suprise release compared to most hinges......It is kinda scary looking at the hook and seeing how small it is, but after a few days I have yet to release it on accident. I will keep you informed!! BTW I like those new Style Stans!!


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys the money order is on its way now the waiting game starts


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

*Form Time!*

Ok so in the process of taking these pictures I noticed one thing right off the bat. It looks like I am leaning back a little bit at full draw. Is that due to DL being too long? Also, when I took the pictures straight on, I noticed when I viewed them in a slideshow I am teetering back and forth. The camera was set to take a picture every second so the straight on pics are over a span of 3 seconds. Any suggestions? And be honest!


----------



## alfabuck

Its hard to tell from that distance but its looks like you can easily take a 1/2" off your draw for starters. Your form doesnt look bad. Another thing you can do is keep your back foot slightly ahead of your front foot. It will give you a more stable shooting platform thus making a steadier base. Also i cant tell by the picture but relax your bow grip to relieve any tension in it. Tension causes unsteadiness.


----------



## alfabuck

Here is how your feet should look. Not literally since mine got a serious tan line lol. The back foot is slightly ahead of the front so you are not twisting at the waist to aim if you know what I mean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Here is another example of foot positioning so you can see what i mean.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

alfabuck said:


> Its hard to tell from that distance but its looks like you can easily take a 1/2" off your draw for starters. Your form doesnt look bad. Another thing you can do is keep your back foot slightly ahead of your front foot. It will give you a more stable shooting platform thus making a steadier base. Also i cant tell by the picture but relax your bow grip to relieve any tension in it. Tension causes unsteadiness.


Thanks for the tip on the stance, I would think that should help with the teetering. As far as my draw length, it doesn't feel long but it isn't hard to change it one way or the other. You can't really tell by the pictures about my grip but my fingers are completely relaxed there, just more comfortable with them wrapped around the riser rather than the open hand method. All in all, I didn't think I had much to change if anything and you helped comfirm that. 1/2" DL change should affect much if anything with that destroyer. So was I right about the slight rearward lean being due to draw length?


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah that is usually a telltail sign of too long of a draw, the rearward lean. I think all in all your form looks good. With the grip i couldnt tell but you got that figured out already. The footstance with help you from feeling like you are teetering forward and backward. I know right away when my footing is bad because you'll feel like you are falling forward when you try to aim.lol. Good luck with everything and post an after shot of your form when you get a chance.


----------



## MICCOX

Say John yor form looks good but are you riding a chicken in those pics


----------



## alfabuck

LOL!!!You tryin to say i got skinny legs lol!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

All in fun I get a bad time about it to so have to pass it around to


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> All in fun I get a bad time about it to so have to pass it around to


Haha i hear that Mike thats funny. lol!


----------



## bcbow1971

Got my new T bar last night and slapped it on my Ibex and started shooting some of my new Vforce I am thinking of shooting the State Championships with.....Also putting my Armortech .010 pin sight back on....the .019 pins are just too bright


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet Bri post some pics up of the new bar setup on your bow.


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Sweet Bri post some pics up of the new bar setup on your bow.


Tonight.....Been busy making a huge order of bracelets and Slings.....I will get my other sight on it and take some pics!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well here she is and after just a slight adjustment to rest and sight with new Vforce arrows here is my first 40 yard group....

New T Bar and swapped to my Armortech sight with .010 pins.........and 2 dozen Vforce V1's!!! ready for the KY ASA State championships!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Looks sweet Brian!!!! I love the grooves man they look sharp in person!


----------



## jfuller17

The short T's are selling like crazy!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> The short T's are selling like crazy!!!!



My referral call u j? 

Love the new look and shoots great.....this is the best shooting short ATA (30") bow I have ever shot. 
uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

I think I need to buy another T for hunting. I am kind of worried that my 12" might get in the way, in the Kentucky brush I am going to be hunting. Plus, what about using a Blind? Tight quarters. J you been thinking on that PM I sent you?


----------



## bcbow1971

Fresno Dan said:


> I think I need to buy another T for hunting. I am kind of worried that my 12" might get in the way, in the Kentucky brush I am going to be hunting. Plus, what about using a Blind? Tight quarters. J you been thinking on that PM I sent you?


My 10" on my ibex is perfect for me and on blind no issues because arrow is 10+ inches past stabilizers anyways. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Thats true B... I didnt even think about that. I guess I wont worry much about it them. Shoot what I have.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> The short T's are selling like crazy!!!!


I want royalties!! Lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Fresno Dan said:


> I think I need to buy another T for hunting. I am kind of worried that my 12" might get in the way, in the Kentucky brush I am going to be hunting. Plus, what about using a Blind? Tight quarters. J you been thinking on that PM I sent you?


I think an 8 or 10" would be more than enough for hunting. I will probably hunt with my 12". The brush in jersey makes Kentucky look like Iran Lol!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

Customized


----------



## bcbow1971

New ride at Walley World....


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning Brain that looks great and that is nice group of arrows


----------



## alfabuck

The stab looks good!!, that bike looks crazy lol!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> The stab looks good!!, that bike looks crazy lol!!!!


You like the Ferrari logo on the side.....LOL


----------



## Fresno Dan

bcbow1971 said:


> You like the Ferrari logo on the side.....LOL


If you could see the Rear End... it looks exactly like a Ferrari Rear End. I have seen one of those in person... They are sick looking.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Stab looks good Brian. I could see myself pulling up to a shoot on that bike.


----------



## Vendetta2

Madlaz said:


> Yes he is selling scooters and rhey are called the Vendetta Express Jay you got 2 very cute girls.


he would argue and say he has 3 very cute girls!! right j??


----------



## alfabuck

Vendetta2 said:


> he would argue and say he has 3 very cute girls!! right j??


I would say he has his hands full! Its bad enough for me with 2 here lol!!!! J/K i think he would agree with you Sara.


----------



## MICCOX

Well I hope you all have a happy 4th of july weekend


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Well I hope you all have a happy 4th of july weekend


You too Mike and the rest of the Vendetta crew!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fresno Dan

I am not on the Vendetta crew, but I truly hope that everyone has a very Safe and Happy 4th of July.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

alfabuck said:


> You too Mike and the rest of the Vendetta crew!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may not be on the Vendetta crew.... yet.... but you guys have helped me so much I feel like I am. I was really not loking forward to this 4th of July due to a lot of things going on in my life at the moment. Some recent events made me believe there are good people out there in the world and there is a reason to keep fighting. To those of you, and you know who you are, a huge thanks goes out to you :darkbeer:! You have made my 32nd birthday (yes, the 4th of july) one to celebrate again!


----------



## alfabuck

Anybody who owns and shoots a Vendetta or comes on the thread is part of the crew to me. I think Jay would feel the same way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Anybody who owns and shoots a Vendetta or comes on the thread is part of the crew to me. I think Jay would feel the same way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes John that is very true. You guys are all part of this crew in my eyes. With out you great customers and add great feedback we wouldnt be anywhere. You guys are all important to us!! Hope everyone has a great weekend and please everyone be safe. Shooting bows with no hands could be extremely hard. WATCH THOSE FIREWORKS!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Well going out in the morning to scout for elk wish me luck


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck Mike , sounds like fun.


----------



## JONEZ24

Where at in Colorado, my dad and a friend are headed out somewhere near durango this fall for elk. It will be his first time hunting anything but deer.


----------



## alfabuck

New toy, like I need another bow! Well I think it was a good trade for my AE. It is the first bow I drew in a long time that actually fits my frame. Check it!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

Well it was a good day we seen 30 head of elk and there had to be 8 or 9 bulls in the group.

Say John how do you like that PSE it is a good looking bow


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Bow looks great alfa...made even better with that Enforcer on the front of it!


----------



## MICCOX

I am down southern part of state your dad is going to be in the south west corner of the state


----------



## Fresno Dan

Nice looking bow there Alpha... I barely have 2 bows and you have something new about evey other week, a little jealous yes, but oh well. I wish I could get rid of my Hoyt TurboHawk and get myself something different. I have a fully decked out Hoyt TurboHawk, 30", 60-70# Black Riser with Camo Limbs.


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Well it was a good day we seen 30 head of elk and there had to be 8 or 9 bulls in the group.
> 
> Say John how do you like that PSE it is a good looking bow


That's awesome Mike, I hope you get a chance at a bomber bull this season! I actually didn't shoot the PSE yet, I'm gonna convert it over to a hybrid cam and get it setup for 3d and spots. Thanks guys for all the nice comments. It is a used bow that I traded straight up for my pink AE but it's never been registered so I'm gonna register it under my name. I love the feel of it and it holds and aims like a monster and the only other bow I can compare it to is my Apex 8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

A few more......


----------



## MICCOX

So John what cams are you puting on it


----------



## faston2

Nice bow John. You are as bad as me. Slimming down my herd some though. Got rid of the Z7 Mag. Just sold the Ibex. Now all I have is the EZ7, Apex 7, Exceed, and Afflixtion. The Exceed is for sale and the Afflixtion will probably go next. That doesn't include my stickbows (WHC Mariah, Kodiak Hunter, Herter's Perfection, Browning Nomad, JK Kanati, and Hoyt GMX.) ....almost forgot my old Whitetail II for stickin' fish.:wink:

Yeah, I got issues.


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> So John what cams are you puting on it


l6's Mike?


----------



## Fresno Dan

What model PSE is that John?


----------



## alfabuck

faston2 said:


> Nice bow John. You are as bad as me. Slimming down my herd some though. Got rid of the Z7 Mag. Just sold the Ibex. Now all I have is the EZ7, Apex 7, Exceed, and Afflixtion. The Exceed is for sale and the Afflixtion will probably go next. That doesn't include my stickbows (WHC Mariah, Kodiak Hunter, Herter's Perfection, Browning Nomad, JK Kanati, and Hoyt GMX.) ....almost forgot my old Whitetail II for stickin' fish.:wink:
> 
> Yeah, I got issues.


Hahaha! Im down to 4 bows now so im doing good. My 2 Hoyts for hunting, my Inspire for 3d and my Apex for spots and this. Wait thats 6 bows ......oh yeah and my recurve and longbow...i think i got a bow problem lol! I'll tell you what the way this bow holds when i shot it this afternoon, might just send them all packin' lol!!!!


----------



## faston2

alfabuck said:


> Hahaha! Im down to 4 bows now so im doing good. My 2 Hoyts for hunting, my Inspire for 3d and my Apex for spots and this. Wait thats 6 bows ......oh yeah and my recurve and longbow...i think i got a bow problem lol! I'll tell you what the way this bow holds when i shot it this afternoon, might just send them all packin' lol!!!!


Me and a friend of mine sat down the other day and counted up the bows we have had in the last 2 years and came up with 38 between the two of us. I could have bought another car with all that money. .......and since we'll never see sub 3 dollar gas again, I wish I had that little car now. HAHA


----------



## 12RingKing

Everyone has a bow problem!!!! If i had more money and didn't just buy a new house I'd have that many bows John!!!

Your bows are sweet though. Some of the best looking bows I've seen, even the pink one!


----------



## alfabuck

12RingKing said:


> Everyone has a bow problem!!!! If i had more money and didn't just buy a new house I'd have that many bows John!!!
> 
> Your bows are sweet though. Some of the best looking bows I've seen, even the pink one!


I actually just bought a house myself. I lucked out and won the Inspire from naming the Vanquish. The Alphamax I had for 2 years and the PSE I got from a trade for the pink AE I couldn't even get a cash offer for lol! Thanks for the kind words man. We do all have bow problems lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12RingKing

You are a lucky sob....you must stay on top of things to get into those situations!

I just buy all my bows! It kinda hurts the pocket book especially when there's stuff around the house that needs to get done but you have the itch to buy a new toy!


----------



## MICCOX

Happy 4th to avery one be safe


----------



## alfabuck

Happy 4th of July everyone!!!!I know how it is 12 Ring , i walk around broke everyday. I hope things get better soon.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Happy 4th to all my friends here. The new stab was awesome. Had fun at the shoot.


----------



## bcbow1971

Looking good John, that is a great target bow for sure.....

BTW what tape do you use on the grip? I have been using cloth batters tape, the non sticky kind but I like something with a little more grip. I sweat alot in the hot summer days and hait having a bad grip!!

BTW I shot two shoots this weekend, first was like crap because I switched back to my LD Pro V and VForce arrows and not enough time to tune so Saturday night I switched back to the Original LD and VAP Arrows and shot way better and not need to practice hard, less than two weeks before KY ASA States!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Im using Wilson tennis racket overgrip. It is a foam rubber type wrap and believe me it will give you plenty of grip. I got it at Dicks in the tennis section.the stuff I have on in the pictures isn't any good so I switched it. Here is a pic of the overgrip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Im using Wilson tennis racket overgrip. It is a foam rubber type wrap and believe me it will give you plenty of grip. I got it at Dicks in the tennis section.the stuff I have on in the pictures isn't any good so I switched it. Here is a pic of the overgrip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah all the wraps I seen were too thick so I need to go to a good sporting goods store...


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah the package I got looks like this , I can't find the paper backing. There is a few different types but this looked the thinnest and it has grip Bigtime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Yeah the package I got looks like this , I can't find the paper backing. There is a few different types but this looked the thinnest and it has grip Bigtime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool thanks


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Yeah the package I got looks like this , I can't find the paper backing. There is a few different types but this looked the thinnest and it has grip Bigtime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the same stuff I'm using on my Carbon Matrix. The grip is phenomenal with that stuff.

Oh and I joined the Vendetta crew today. My 8" Enforcer with 3 1/2" T was in the mail when I got home. 

All I can say is wow... Threw it on and took a few shots. My pins have never been so still on a target before. Now I have something to look forward to doing when I get home from work this week.


----------



## alfabuck

ohiohunter02 said:


> That's the same stuff I'm using on my Carbon Matrix. The grip is phenomenal with that stuff.
> 
> Oh and I joined the Vendetta crew today. My 8" Enforcer with 3 1/2" T was in the mail when I got home.
> 
> All I can say is wow... Threw it on and took a few shots. My pins have never been so still on a target before. Now I have something to look forward to doing when I get home from work this week.


Sweet dude its about time, i know man its just on another level compared to anything i ever shot too.


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Sweet dude its about time, i know man its just on another level compared to anything i ever shot too.


Ya I know it us..lol.. I don't know why I took so long to come over and shoot the best stab on the market in my mind. nothing can compare to it...

Now as soon as my Winchester is setup, I will be getting the same for it...


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet man, post some pics up when you get it set up. I switched up my course in the backyard , trimmed some new lanes and got out there and shot tonight. The Inspire is shooting very well for me right now and i got my Enforcer balancing it perfect. Hope fully get these L6 cams for my Dominator soon and get that going. With only a few shots through it the other night i can only compare the way it holds and aims to my Apex 8 and once i get my hybrid cams it should be in the 320s. Its gonna be scary if this bow shoots the way it holds .:mg:


----------



## Fresno Dan

lol... Damn Alfa you make me so jealous. But, I did just post my 2010 Hoyt TurboHawk on the Trade board. I really would like to get something different, we will see what offers (If any) I get. Since I got my Athens Afflixtion, I have not even pulled the TurboHawk out of the case, so I figure it is time for it to go to someone who will shoot it.


----------



## alfabuck

I wish you luck with getting a good trade. Sorry i didnt respond back to that question you asked the page before, it is a PSE Dominator Pro. I was just looking back and saw that.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Yeah I wasnt too worried about it bro. I saw it in your Sig... It is an awesome looking bow.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guy the count down has be gone I cant wait till my Enforcer get here on saturday


----------



## bushmasterar15

MICCOX said:


> Well guy the count down has be gone I cant wait till my Enforcer get here on saturday


You will love it. I got mine and put it on my Zeus and made my pins dead still. This helped me even more by getting my balance point where
I needed it. Thanks Jason for making these. Thanks Johnny for helping me out with some setup tweaks. 
Vendetta is where it's at.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Hopefully the link works.

Here is my Carbon Matrix with my new Enforcer..


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Hey John!! I tweaked my stance like you mentioned and wow what a difference!! Before, I had a really hard time shooting at 50 and 60 with my Destroyer (but not my tribute... figure that out...) and on Monday I went out and shot some of the best groups of my life at 50, 60, and I even got my 70 and 80 pins dialed!! I am throwing 5 arrow groups of 6" at 70 and 80.... amazing! I didn't change the draw length yet and from the looks of it, there may not be any need to. I didn't want to change too much at one time to avoid any confusion if things got worse rather than better. My "sideways wobble/sway" is gone. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## alfabuck

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Hey John!! I tweaked my stance like you mentioned and wow what a difference!! Before, I had a really hard time shooting at 50 and 60 with my Destroyer (but not my tribute... figure that out...) and on Monday I went out and shot some of the best groups of my life at 50, 60, and I even got my 70 and 80 pins dialed!! I am throwing 5 arrow groups of 6" at 70 and 80.... amazing! I didn't change the draw length yet and from the looks of it, there may not be any need to. I didn't want to change too much at one time to avoid any confusion if things got worse rather than better. My "sideways wobble/sway" is gone. Thanks for your advice!


That is awesome man!!!! I actually just made Steph, my fiance change her stance this season and she improved alot from it also. Im really happy to hear it helped out. You might not need to change your draw length, it was hard to tell from the pics anyway. I say if you feel comfortable and you are shooting well stick with it. I am happy that it helped and if you have any other questions feel free to ask, i am in no way an expert but i can pass on stuff i found to work for me.


----------



## alfabuck

ohiohunter02 said:


> Hopefully the link works.
> 
> Here is my Carbon Matrix with my new Enforcer..


Sweet looking rig Joe!


----------



## alfabuck

bushmasterar15 said:


> You will love it. I got mine and put it on my Zeus and made my pins dead still. This helped me even more by getting my balance point where
> I needed it. Thanks Jason for making these. Thanks Johnny for helping me out with some setup tweaks.
> Vendetta is where it's at.


No problem Mark!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

MICCOX said:


> Well guy the count down has be gone I cant wait till my Enforcer get here on saturday


Best move I have ever made talking to Jason... you WILL NOT be disappointed. I will be getting another one for my tribute someday LOL


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Sweet looking rig Joe!


Thanks alfa... this is one of the baddest bows I have ever owned.. the Vendetta stab is the topping on cake...


----------



## alfabuck

Im heading to Nelsonville tommorrow cant wait. Wish Steph luck she is in a peer group this weekend since she sitting top ten right now.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good luck to both of you guys, have fun and shoot straight!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

good luck John and Steph! I will be at Camp Sherman myself, we have our money dot shoot. Smoker round starts Friday night and money dots all weekend! These guys don't stand a chance now...


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Alot guys. Good luck at your shoot Bowhunt. Hey Dustin I was messin around today and drew something up. I drew a few drawings but didn't really like any of them so far. Check this one out. It's something I thought up today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

I am thinking of trying one of the enforcer stabilizers. I am thinking of either the 10" or 12"? Is that a good choice and should I order extra weights from the start or try it as it comes first?


----------



## alfabuck

I ordered extra so i could mess with a bunch of different set ups. Worst case if you get another you'll have extra weight for it.


----------



## jfuller17

Joe the bow looks killer buddy! Chad....looks like you are getting things figured out!! John is a great coach By the way John and Steph....good luck guys at the shoot. You guys will do great!! Keep us posted. To anyone shooting this weekend I wish you all luck. You guys are awsome and we are glad you have chosen our bars!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say John and Steph good luck this weekend I will be thanking about you too when I am out scouting for more elk


----------



## The Answer

Good luck to everyone shooting this weeked


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good luck John and Steph.


----------



## bcbow1971

Good luck John and all this weekend!!

Well I got my new TruBall Absolute with Pinky trigger option in last night and wow what a great release!!! Shot some great groups and will be shooting it this weekend getting ready for next weeks state Championship ASA shoot!!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks everyone , good luck out there this weekend Brian and good luck to everyone hitting the course this weekend.


----------



## Madlaz

Good luck Jhonny and Steph shoot straight and concentrate on the x


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Joe the bow looks killer buddy! Chad....looks like you are getting things figured out!! John is a great coach By the way John and Steph....good luck guys at the shoot. You guys will do great!! Keep us posted. To anyone shooting this weekend I wish you all luck. You guys are awsome and we are glad you have chosen our bars!!!!


Thanks Jay.. I can't beleive it took me so long to make the move....


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Joe the bow looks killer buddy! Chad....looks like you are getting things figured out!! John is a great coach By the way John and Steph....good luck guys at the shoot. You guys will do great!! Keep us posted. To anyone shooting this weekend I wish you all luck. You guys are awsome and we are glad you have chosen our bars!!!!


Thanks Jay!! I couldn't have done it without you buddy! God bless and thanks again to both you and John for your help and advice. I will be handing out all those cards you sent with my enforcer this weekend and hopefully I will get you a lot of business! I will tell them all to let you know I sent them.


----------



## MICCOX

Well just got my Enforcer from the mail box as sone as it quites raining I will be out shooting it 

Thanks Jay


----------



## MICCOX

Well have got to shoot the Enforcer and all I can is wow I will let you know more when I get to shoot it this week end


----------



## jfuller17

Good deal Mike, keep us posted buddy.


----------



## dbuzz40

Alfa, Hey buddy it's been a little while since I've been on here and just saw that drawing. That's pretty sweet man. I'll give it to my buddy and see what he thinks! Thanks alot for doin that.

Dustin


----------



## MICCOX

Well this will be a great weekend to go scout more elk and to be able to play with the Enforcer you all have a great weekend


----------



## Fresno Dan

You too Mike... Snap a couple pictures of the Elk, would be very cool to see them... If you can.


----------



## jfuller17

Good luck all!! I got my bow back from Wes at FuryX today. This thing is shooting lights out now!! Crazy awsome bow.


----------



## MICCOX

That sounds great Jay I will be sending mine after hunting


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Good luck all!! I got my bow back from Wes at FuryX today. This thing is shooting lights out now!! Crazy awsome bow.


Sweet dude he told me how smooth he got it. Lol. He told me he put some time into your bow. That's great. Well laying here in my dorm ready to hit the sack in Nelsonville. I'm gonna try to hit all 40 tommorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmasterar15

John good luck.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Sweet dude he told me how smooth he got it. Lol. He told me he put some time into your bow. That's great. Well laying here in my dorm ready to hit the sack in Nelsonville. I'm gonna try to hit all 40 tommorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah John....he did a awsome job on it! I couldnt be more happy with it. Good luck you guys.


----------



## jfuller17

If anyone is looking for a great deal on another stab.......here is one in classifieds.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1522486


----------



## Fresno Dan

Yeah if you are into Carbon Fiber... HAHAHA Just had to go there Jay!


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason, My dad is the newest member of the Strotherhood! He traded his Alphamax for an infinity. He hasn't had a chance to shoot it much but so far he really likes the way it feels.


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> Jason, My dad is the newest member of the Strotherhood! He traded his Alphamax for an infinity. He hasn't had a chance to shoot it much but so far he really likes the way it feels.


Jonesz you ready for the r100? I am really ready for the iron buck!!! 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## Madlaz

Hey Jason who is this fury guy you think he could tune a scepter 4 up for me thanks let me know the cost


----------



## JONEZ24

bcbow1971 said:


> Jonesz you ready for the r100? I am really ready for the iron buck!!!
> 
> uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


For sure, with the new bow and speed, I am able to get the distance needed to reach out and touch someone. I am sitting here now making plans with the group I shot with last year. Are you coming up and staying at the ******* hotel again this year?


----------



## Terps1

jfuller17 said:


> If anyone is looking for a great deal on another stab.......here is one in classifieds.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1522486


Pulled the trigger on it. Im excited to get it on my Exceed. Thanks Jason and Brian for putting me on Vendetta.


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Hey Jason who is this fury guy you think he could tune a scepter 4 up for me thanks let me know the cost


Wes Vanhorn. I bet he sure could man. He puts a string and cables on it and tunes it with your rest and arrow and its all like 140.00. He does a hell of a job. Hes like another Crackers.


----------



## jfuller17

Terps1 said:


> Pulled the trigger on it. Im excited to get it on my Exceed. Thanks Jason and Brian for putting me on Vendetta.


Good deal Terps!!! Welcome aboard buddy!


----------



## Madlaz

Hey Alfa how did you and Steph do at Nelsonville


----------



## bushmasterar15

Terps1 said:


> Pulled the trigger on it. Im excited to get it on my Exceed. Thanks Jason and Brian for putting me on Vendetta.


Thanks you saved me. Didn't want to make my wife mad at me again. I better get her something soon.


----------



## alfabuck

Madlaz said:


> Hey Alfa how did you and Steph do at Nelsonville


I shot a 390 and Steph ended up a 386. It was a pretty tough course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

Say John it looks you and Steph sjoot good and had a good time


----------



## Terps1

bushmasterar15 said:


> Thanks you saved me. Didn't want to make my wife mad at me again. I better get her something soon.


LOL, yea next time it happens again just dont tell her haha. 

My new enforcer comes in on Wednesday/Thursday so I will let you guys know how I set it up and get some pics by next weekend when i get home from work.


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Say John it looks you and Steph sjoot good and had a good time


Yeah we had a blast Mike and got to hang out with and meet Alot of really good people. Every shoot I go to I enjoy more and more. The IBO put on one heck of a shoot and it definitely was one of the toughest courses I ever shot. Very well set up and layed out in some nasty terrain. I had an awesome time. I shot the first 18 targets with my hinge release and once again struggled. I was 19 down in 18 targets. I switched to my thumb trigger at target 18 and did some work to come back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

That is a hard way to have to come back John you mite stay with the thumb release but still good shooting


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah i am going to continue to shoot my hinge when practicing and use my thumb trigger for shoots. I think that is going to be how i shoot for now on.


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> Yeah i am going to continue to shoot my hinge when practicing and use my thumb trigger for shoots. I think that is going to be how i shoot for now on.


That's how some of the top pros do it including Cuz.


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats to Steph for coming out 6th overall in FHC at the IBO Triple Crown!!!!


----------



## Madlaz

Great shooting Steph say when is the magic date when yiu become Mrs. Alfa


----------



## MICCOX

That is great Steph congrats keep up the great shooting


----------



## 1hotdoe

Aaaawww, thanks guys for the kind words! Johnny & I had a blast. Like I told him, if we were to bomb it at least we met some awesome people & got away from this scab state we call home. The two girls I shot w were so nice & we picked on one another all weekend long!
I think Johnny is the master at digging himself out. He had some work to do & ugh, I heard how tough the terrain was! Way to go bean!
As for the wedding date, nothing yet.
Wanted to have it out back of our house & the county decided to fix a bridge outside our house, so it's a disaster! We can barely get out our driveway. Ugh. I do know I want to go on a hunty moon!!!


----------



## Madlaz

A hunty moon to Africa would be nice for Mr. and Mrs. Alfa maybe if i hit the lottery i would help out keep practicing maybe it could happen God willing a stuffed lion would be neat in the trophy room for your future kids to brag about.


----------



## MICCOX

Well got to shoot the Enforcer this morning this thing holds like a rock my hats of to you Jay job well done


----------



## 1hotdoe

Madlaz said:


> A hunty moon to Africa would be nice for Mr. and Mrs. Alfa maybe if i hit the lottery i would help out keep practicing maybe it could happen God willing a stuffed lion would be neat in the trophy room for your future kids to brag about.


Hahaha, we may have to put an addition on to fit that stinker in the house! LOL. As for the lotto, if u keep playing your bound to hit sometime. Someone's gotta win. It only takes one ticket. I play but not too regular.


----------



## 1hotdoe

MICCOX said:


> Well got to shoot the Enforcer this morning this thing holds like a rock my hats of to you Jay job well done


That's awesome, you kinda feel like your cheating cus it holds so good!!!


----------



## MICCOX

1hotdoe said:


> That's awesome, you kinda feel like your cheating cus it holds so good!!!


Yes Steph you are right but I will take all the help I can get say where is Jonny at tell him hi


----------



## Terps1

MICCOX said:


> Well got to shoot the Enforcer this morning this thing holds like a rock my hats of to you Jay job well done


Hey bud, What bow you shooting your enforcer on?


----------



## MICCOX

Terps1 said:


> Hey bud, What bow you shooting your enforcer on?


I am shooting on my Strother SX1 and like I said it holds like a rock


----------



## johnh1720

Excellent job Steph.


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning gang I have had deer out in front of the house the last two day one small buck and one big 5 by 5


----------



## alfabuck

That is awesome Mike, guess you dont have to scout for deer!lol!


----------



## bcbow1971

Congrats John and Steph!!! 

Well I shot great Saturday and then Sunday on a new challenging course I started shooting off with my Absolute handle and then threw my strap back on and turned it on.......Got home and decided to stick with strap till after the state championship this weekend. I also broke my XRingers out and they were flying great out to 50 yards(40 max at states) so I think just for line cutting I will be sticking with the XR and leave my Tiny Nano's on the back burner.....The only good thing is they fly about the same and only takes a slight adjustment to get them to shoot on....same pin gap. 

Enforcer will be representing at KY ASA States this weekend!!!

After that I will be tuning with BH since we open Sept 4th!!! Then I will be shooting my green monster with my Judges from then on for target!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Bri keep up the good shooting. I cant wait our season starts in the beginning of September also , i think a week after yours usually.


----------



## jfuller17

Thought I would share some pics of the weekend. Felt good to get back in the seat!! Girls were great at keeping it clean as well. Cant wait for next race!! Think I need to get a VENDETTA ARCHERY decal made for the wing.


----------



## alfabuck

Looking good there Jay that is one heck of a pit crew you got there !!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice pics there jay, and I totally agree on adding a Vendetta Archery decal to the wing...would look sweet!


----------



## faston2

Well Jason, here's a pic of my little experiment I was talking to you about on a short ATA. First of all, I disassembled the 10" Enforcer to steal the rod I needed.:mg: Relax, relax, a few deep breaths and .......... ok here we go..... 

I used the 11" carbon rod from my 'Partner in Crime' sidebar (which I stole from my Apex) on the front. I then took the 9" carbon rod that I stole:angel: from my Enforcer to make it work. 4 ounces up front and 6 in the back and you would think your holding a target rig. I had to give it a parking ticket because it sat in one spot way too long. :embara:

So far so good. Thursday, long distance time. We will need to correct the mismatched finish. One's jet black the other is carbon weave. HAHA. I'll keep you updated and let you know when I need to have you make me the final combo!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say John set you a PM


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jay the car is looking good


----------



## jfuller17

How's everyone doing? Brian bow looks cool man.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Doing good Jay, spent some time shooting with my son tonight. Always nice to shoot some arrows with my boy.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gay & gals I hope to get out and shoot my Enforcer some more this weekend


----------



## JONEZ24

MICCOX said:


> Good morning *gay* & gals I hope to get out and shoot my Enforcer some more this weekend


I am thinking this may be a typo, But good morning to you as well. Jason, are you shooting the final leg at Borkholders this Saturday or are you skipping this one?


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Well guys, all I can say is Steph is right. It feels like you are cheating when you bow holds as steady as mine is. I am having some difficulty getting the handle of this destroyer. some days I am lights out and others my elevation is great I am just left and right... I know its riser torque, I just don't know what more I can do to get rid of it. I have 0 tension in my bow hand when I hold it. I am thinking this 6" brace is getting me. This is the most touchy bow I have ever shot. TREESTANDSNIPER, do you have any suggestions since you are a fellow destroyer owner?


----------



## alfabuck

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Well guys, all I can say is Steph is right. It feels like you are cheating when you bow holds as steady as mine is. I am having some difficulty getting the handle of this destroyer. some days I am lights out and others my elevation is great I am just left and right... I know its riser torque, I just don't know what more I can do to get rid of it. I have 0 tension in my bow hand when I hold it. I am thinking this 6" brace is getting me. This is the most touchy bow I have ever shot. TREESTANDSNIPER, do you have any suggestions since you are a fellow destroyer owner?


I have a few even though ive never shot a Destroyer. The 6" brace can be a contributer to the lefts and rights. My suggestion is if you are shooting a strap release to start to learn to use backtension or to at least pull through your shots. Adjust your strap shorter and wrap your pointer finger around the trigger seating it in your first knuckle. Then when shooting practice either using full backtension or simply pulling through your shot. I know with a trigger if you start to punch the trigger or just hit the trigger without pulling into your shots you will get left and rights. Another thing to consider is if you have a level on your sight adjust your second axis and make sure your bubble is level. I hope this helps.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

alfabuck said:


> I have a few even though ive never shot a Destroyer. The 6" brace can be a contributer to the lefts and rights. My suggestion is if you are shooting a strap release to start to learn to use backtension or to at least pull through your shots. Adjust your strap shorter and wrap your pointer finger around the trigger seating it in your first knuckle. Then when shooting practice either using full backtension or simply pulling through your shot. I know with a trigger if you start to punch the trigger or just hit the trigger without pulling into your shots you will get left and rights. Another thing to consider is if you have a level on your sight adjust your second axis and make sure your bubble is level. I hope this helps.


Thanks John! I have leveled my 2nd and 3rd axis using the hamskea device so I know its on. I have thought about backtension and have been reluctant to try it. The thing I don't get is I absolutely do not have this problem with my tribute. It is dead on nearly every time. The only thing I can say is very different between the 2 bow is the BH. I might look into getting rid of it and going back tot he good old 7" BH bows. Or just keep shooting it and try and work it out...


----------



## alfabuck

That is what it is. Even my Hoyt Alphamax wit a 7" brace does it though with my strap release. When i wrap my finger and pull straight through the shot i dont get left and rights. Steph is having the same issue with her 6" brace SR unless she pulls through her shot.


----------



## jfuller17

Dad has the same issue with his Destroyer and its the 340. I just think its the bows. I couldnt shoot one very well either at the shop but I really didnt spend much time with it either.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well I shoot a Carter Evo+, so pulling through the shot isn't an issue. I can tell you that the biggest issue for me is the stock grip on the Destroyer. I just ordered a set of side plates from Archer1, and that should fix the occasional left/right misses I notice. I would definitely suggest you give learning to shoot your release using back tension. It's amazing what executing a true surprise release can do for your shooting.


----------



## jfuller17

I agree Snyper....backtension is a great thing


----------



## jfuller17

Wanted to let everyone know that we have a deal now with Strothers Archery. Anyone that shoots for the Strothers staff will be getting a discounted price on all Vendetta Archery stuff. I will be getting a staff list from Cori and going from there. If you are on their staff and would like to use a Vendetta product...please let us know. For any of you that havent shot one of these bows.....do yourself a favor and try one!! They are AWSOME!!!! This company is only getting better and better guys. Thanks Strothers for the opportunity!!


----------



## asa1485

That's sweet Jay!!. Congrats bud


----------



## alfabuck

Sssswwwwweeeeeeetttt!!!!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I think I am going to sell my destroyer. I am really thinking about looking at the strothers line... this could work out well! Congrats on that Jay, really good business move!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool deal teaming up with Strother Archery Jay.


----------



## Mao

Awesome Jay!!! Love my Inspire!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

I was looking at a Strother bow, but I have never held one in my hand, so it makes making a decision very hard over the internet... Maybe I will be able to get my hands on one some day soon.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Jay... I am finally getting my Stabilizer setup on my Afflixtion (See pictures) I finally also noticed what everyone was saying about how the Pin just holds. I just put it on the Heart and squeeze. This is at 20 yards, cause that is all I can shoot in my back yard. Thanks Jay for an awesome Stab!


----------



## jfuller17

Nice shooting Dan!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jay that is great that you have teamed up with a great company like Strothers


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys. I am really excited to work with such a great bow company!!!! All you guys keep up the good work. Its because of all you that Vendetta is becoming more known.


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys I hope you all are having a great weekend.
Hope to get out and shoot in the morning.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I spent lots of quality time shooting today. Many foam animals were harmed as a result!


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I had a good day shooting today also. Got to spend some time with some buddies in the woods shooting some foam animals. Anytime you can do that....its a good day!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope all you are having a great weekend. I'll be taking my little kids camping and fishing till Wednesday. Hope the rain holds off.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I am trying to get my destroyer sold, not having a lot of luck. I will probably be hunting with my tribute this year and maybe someday buy another bow. Time to go back to old reliable...


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> I am trying to get my destroyer sold, not having a lot of luck. I will probably be hunting with my tribute this year and maybe someday buy another bow. Time to go back to old reliable...


Sometimes new dosent always mean it works better for us. The tribby is bad ass bow anyway.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Heading down to the R100 in Ohio next weekend. Taking my 7 year old daughter. This will be her 2nd time shooting the R100. Anyone else gong?


----------



## MICCOX

I wish the R100 would come back to Colorado


----------



## alfabuck

We just had one i our area but i didnt get a chance to make it. Maybe next time. Mike i looked around for extras and i have none buddy. Im sorry man.


----------



## MICCOX

Say John dont worry about it I will get some from Jay


----------



## Terps1

Got my vendetta 10" enforcer all setup today and boy it just makes that pin sit. Played with the weights and angles and realized the first arrangment i had was perfect. Such an easy setup and design. Great Stab Jason!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Terp! I am glad you are happy buddy.


----------



## bcbow1971

OK Fellas I just want to say that Athens was going to take 1st at the KY ASA State Championship, until my release malfunctioned about 6 targets from the end. I was looking at one of the closest shots(27 yards) of the day and started to draw back and at about 3" and about punched myself in the mouth and my arrow went about halfway to target.....What the hay is what I was thinking..... 0......with only one 5 all day and then a dang zero.....I am not 100% sure what happened to my release(Short and Sweet)....worked fine after that, I think it just wasn't locked all the way. Well once I finished I added my score up and turned them in and what do you know I was in 4th by 2 points from 3rd and 6 from 1st.....so with at least an 8 I would have taken 1st.....grrrrrrr.............. .

Well it poured on us at target 21-24 and then we were soaked for the rest!!! But lets just say I shot better than I thought after looking back on it and I honestly didn't think I was even in contention and didn't really try the last 15+ targets and if I just did what I needed to do I may have even taken 1st even with that Zero........Lesson learned!!! Check Release!!!!....LOL...

Well all in all 4th in States with my Ibex hunting rig, I am happy but I got something for them next year!!!!! 

Well once I finished the round I seen the ASA State Coordinator shooting the 70 yard long shot at a thumb tack in a buffalo and the winning shot was 1/4" from tack and he just hit the pin......well out of my Lakewood case came the green machine and got my stabilizers tight and 4 arrows at 40yd practice bag and me still fuming from my Zero that pushed me out of placing I said I am ready and walked past the Long Shot leader and told him I am about to hit the pin!!! Well on the 3rd target guess what all Green Machine and Me did!!!!! Ding!!! Well shootoff coming I thought but then awards and the rain so we split the pot!!! Better end to a wet and frustrating day!!! 

The ASA Rep did say they are going to have a Shooter of the Year next year so I am pumped!!!! 


2011 Athens Ibex hunting setup, minus my Zen Quiver

2011 Athens Afllixtion Green Machine Target setup!!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Hey Bri... I notice that you have your T Bar what looks like completely level... Is that because the balance of your bow is dead on? I think my Sword causes my Afflixtion to lean to the right, that is why I have a left 45 degree down turn on my T bar. Plus I have 2 weights on that side and only 1 on the right.


----------



## bcbow1971

Fresno Dan said:


> Hey Bri... I notice that you have your T Bar what looks like completely level... Is that because the balance of your bow is dead on? I think my Sword causes my Afflixtion to lean to the right, that is why I have a left 45 degree down turn on my T bar. Plus I have 2 weights on that side and only 1 on the right.


Dan my Ibex is so balanced that I like the way it feels like that....the best way I have found besides turning the T is adding or taking away weight on one side or another. Grip is really the main reason my bow will can't.....So as long as I keep a consistant grip I am level....I even have equal weights on my back V Bars on my Afflixtion and I have been shooting it great....Heck after Championship I shot four arrows at 40 yards practice range then on third arrow I hit a thumb tack at 70 yards to tie long shot!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice sooting Bri, sorry to hear about the release man. Keep up the good shooting.


----------



## jfuller17

Good shooting Brian!!


----------



## asa1485

Dang Brian,,,,,sounds like you were having one of my days......

Went to a 3D shoot yesterday. Was on the practice range shooting at 30 yards. Started noting my arrows were hitting lower and lower. I was shooting my red AM35. Had that joker dialed in. Just knew it was going to be my day. Wrong!! Reason arrows were hitting lower and lower? Rest broke. Well, the launcher did. It was one of those "The Best" Launchers. Two hole model. Broke right above the screws. Luckily I live about 5 minutes away. Hopped in car, went home, grabbed the Contender Elite. Full Bore arrows (arrows the Contender Elite are setup to shoot) are in the wife's car and she is at work!!!!! Oh well, I will make the best of it. Got back to the shoot. Group ready to hit the woods by then. I should have passed and went with a different group. But, it was late. I am down to shooting my Fat Boy arrows. A good deal smaller in diameter then the Full Bores. I finally get the left and right perfect by target 11. Still fighting and figuring out the yardage difference. Got it figured out finally on target 19. I shot 4-12s and 1-10 after that to finish out the course. Only 25 target course. Ended up 5th . Everyone was having trouble with yardage except for me. To top it off, the winning score was 12 points below my average. Arrggghhhhh!!!!!My yardage was dead on. Just had to figure out how much to add for the diameter difference.

You just ever have one of those days????


----------



## faston2

asa1485 said:


> You just ever have one of those days????


Yes. Sunday at the Sunflower State Games. My worst in probably 2 years. 


I learned don't change your mind about what bow you want to shoot, set it up at 10 the night before, and then set pins at 630 on the warm up range.:icon_1_lol:


....and it was a modest 101 degrees on the course. (I'm pretty sure I could have done better from my couch.)


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Dang Brian,,,,,sounds like you were having one of my days......
> 
> Went to a 3D shoot yesterday. Was on the practice range shooting at 30 yards. Started noting my arrows were hitting lower and lower. I was shooting my red AM35. Had that joker dialed in. Just knew it was going to be my day. Wrong!! Reason arrows were hitting lower and lower? Rest broke. Well, the launcher did. It was one of those "The Best" Launchers. Two hole model. Broke right above the screws. Luckily I live about 5 minutes away. Hopped in car, went home, grabbed the Contender Elite. Full Bore arrows (arrows the Contender Elite are setup to shoot) are in the wife's car and she is at work!!!!! Oh well, I will make the best of it. Got back to the shoot. Group ready to hit the woods by then. I should have passed and went with a different group. But, it was late. I am down to shooting my Fat Boy arrows. A good deal smaller in diameter then the Full Bores. I finally get the left and right perfect by target 11. Still fighting and figuring out the yardage difference. Got it figured out finally on target 19. I shot 4-12s and 1-10 after that to finish out the course. Only 25 target course. Ended up 5th . Everyone was having trouble with yardage except for me. To top it off, the winning score was 12 points below my average. Arrggghhhhh!!!!!My yardage was dead on. Just had to figure out how much to add for the diameter difference.
> 
> You just ever have one of those days????


Well Pete the worse part that gets me was I just about gave up and just shot without trying too hard after the rain thinking I wasn't even close and after the misfire I just said oh well that blew it. If I would have stayed on point I would have taken first even with that miss........Teaches me to shoot to win even after mistakes and never count yourself out!!!!

I think I need to look at that new Tru Ball Inside Out BT release, my Absolute just isn't doing it for me. I sold my BT Gold and traded my Sweet Spot four finger for an Mini Evolution(Which may be too small) and just have the Whalen hooker and Sweet Spot 2finger left......Will do some playing.....I still find myself punching the thumb releases..........My Short and Sweet wrist strap was the one that misfired on me but I think it was just me not locking it in all the way...


----------



## asa1485

Know exactly what you are talking about. I wanted to just pack it up and go home where it was cool. But, I stuck with it. 

I was looking at that release also. Thinking about giving it a try.

What ya going to do with the absolute?


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Know exactly what you are talking about. I wanted to just pack it up and go home where it was cool. But, I stuck with it.
> 
> I was looking at that release also. Thinking about giving it a try.
> 
> What ya going to do with the absolute?


Not sure up you interested? Its brand new and has the pinky trigger also.

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## asa1485

Was thinking about it but with the pinky, that makes it a four finger. Looking for a three


----------



## alfabuck

Well i finally got my Dominator setup temporarily until my hybrid cams come in. I have it set at 60lbs and no joke it feels like 40 with the single cam lol! Its actually scary to finally have a bow that actually fits my frame. 40.5" ata is perfect for me , and this thing is on another level the way it aims and holds. If anyone ever shot an Apex 8 you'll know what i mean. It is hard to compare to my Inspire since they are two very different animals but this thing almost feels like im cheating shooting it lol! Tonight it gets dialed in and ready for its maiden voyage at a money shoot Saturday.


----------



## MICCOX

Say John that PSE is one great bow


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Say John that PSE is one great bow


Yes it is Mike. I shot it today and it shoots lights out but I think I'm going to finish the season out with my Inspire. Not because it shoots better but I figure I have 3 , 3d shoots left this year one being worlds and I'm just gonna stick with my Inspire. I know it inside and out and I just feel like it's the best option.I have all the time in the world to get to shoot the PSE after the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

Say John you can shoot the PSE all winter long but what bow are you hunting with I thank you need a SR71 or SX1


----------



## alfabuck

I know Mike but im gonna hunt with my Hoyt AM 35.


----------



## Fresno Dan

You know Jonny, I really thought that I was just gonna hunt with my Hoyt TurboHawk, but I am still trying to sell the Dang thing. I have decided that I am going to hunt with my Afflixtion, since I do shoot for Athens, but I really wish my Hoyt would sell so I can buy an Ibex for Ground Blind hunting.


----------



## JONEZ24

Ok gang I need some ideas for string and cable colors for my SR-71. The bow has a black riser with predator limbs, and is my all around bow. I am looking at having Wes at Fury X work his magic on it but I cannot decide on the colors. I was thinking something blue with silver but I am not sure. If it were you, what would you get?


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> Ok gang I need some ideas for string and cable colors for my SR-71. The bow has a black riser with predator limbs, and is my all around bow. I am looking at having Wes at Fury X work his magic on it but I cannot decide on the colors. I was thinking something blue with silver but I am not sure. If it were you, what would you get?


Hey brother I have gray, silver and white on my Ibex that is all Predator, of course that is my hunting bow and not flashy!! If you want camo go with Brown, gray and white strings........if you want a little flash go with Gray/Silver and Red with white line.......Remeber any blue should be avoided on hunting rigs as much as possible......deer see blue!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Didn't even think of the blue! I am looking for something that looks nice but not super flashy like the Flo Yellow on my BMXL. From the chart, Mountain berry looks good but I wouldn't know what color to put with it.


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> Didn't even think of the blue! I am looking for something that looks nice but not super flashy like the Flo Yellow on my BMXL. From the chart, Mountain berry looks good but I wouldn't know what color to put with it.


Well Mountain Berry, Flame with Silver highlights


----------



## JONEZ24

My next question would be is there any paracord that would look good in a sling to match the mountain berry and flame strings. I want the finished product to look good as well as shoot good.


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> My next question would be is there any paracord that would look good in a sling to match the mountain berry and flame strings. I want the finished product to look good as well as shoot good.



My Red or Burgundy Paracord would match the Mountain Berry pretty close and Flame would be Flo Orange!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Ok, I think I may be getting closer to a decision. My next question is what color halo should I have put on it? 
Brian, if I get this worked out today, I will be placing an order for a sling, I can and have made them but I think your work is awesome.


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> Ok, I think I may be getting closer to a decision. My next question is what color halo should I have put on it?
> Brian, if I get this worked out today, I will be placing an order for a sling, I can and have made them but I think your work is awesome.


Thanks..... I would go with Clear Servings, I like the look of that!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Brian, I just talked to Wes at Fury X and we decided on Flame/Brown and black spec with clear Halo. Send me a PM and we can talk about a sling to go with the new threads.


----------



## bcbow1971

on the way


----------



## JONEZ24

back to you!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a customers Grudge bar. He sent me this pic. He dipped the stab and added the snake head. Thought I would share. Its very unique to say the least.


----------



## alfabuck

That is so cool lol!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Definitely unique...I'll give him that!


----------



## JONEZ24

I'm sure you love the Snake Edition Jason, I hope to see one on your bow soon!


----------



## Fresno Dan

JONEZ24 said:


> I'm sure you love the Snake Edition Jason, I hope to see one on your bow soon!


HAHA... Let me guess, Jason doesnt like Snakes! About like me and Spiders, wife kills them, I walk away, FAST...


----------



## JONEZ24

No Jason is not a fan of snakes, come to think of it maybe I could get one of these so that I could get into Jason's head when he is shooting. I would like to see a better view of the dip job and the snake head, not my taste but I do like the creativity that people have with their equipment. 

Jason I am sure the Original "Lucky Duck" would own that Snake!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a customers Grudge bar. He sent me this pic. He dipped the stab and added the snake head. Thought I would share. Its very unique to say the least.


Cool. Is it a real snake head?


----------



## Fresno Dan

asa1485 said:


> Cool. Is it a real snake head?


That would make it that much creepier!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well I just got back from camping and fishing with my two younger children. Now it's time to get back to shooting. Jason hope to be getting with you again
in the next few weeks might have another new bow that needs an awesome stabilizer on it.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys and gals a good weekend to go out scouting for elk wish me luck I will give a report when I get back


----------



## Terps1

MICCOX said:


> Good morning guys and gals a good weekend to go out scouting for elk wish me luck I will give a report when I get back


Good luck bud. Those elk will be screaming their heads off soon.


----------



## asa1485

Vendetta, not just after vengance but, out for blood!!


View attachment 1117364


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's awesome...I love it!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Looks good Pete i like it!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Well Alfa... I was patient enough that I finally sold my Hoyt TurboHawk... So now I guess I am going to order myself an Athens Ibex, then I am going to have BC teach me how to shoot it! hahaha, cause he is the man with an IBEX


----------



## alfabuck

Nice Dan im glad you finally found a buyer man. Good luck with the Ibex and BC will take care of you.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Yeah it took me almost 3 weeks to sell that dang thing. I thought I was gonna just keep it and shoot it, but so glad it sold. Oh and John, I have my Afflixtion with my Vendetta, shooting very nicely.


----------



## alfabuck

Nice, that is great to hear. Yeah the are one awesome stabilizer man. I cant wait for the IBO Worlds in 3 weeks. We have a condo up there for the week so it should be a blast.


----------



## Fresno Dan

Good luck, and hope you place.


----------



## faston2

Happy Birthday BC!  :banana:


Go celebrate by shooting this weekend. That's what I'm doing for mine tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning gang TGIF hope avery one is well


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Have any of you guys shot the Prime Centroid? Once my Destroyer sells, I am thinking of getting one...maybe..possibly..IDK


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to thank everyone again for supporting Vendetta. You guys are great! We have made it well past 200 bars now and I have been working on something special on the 200th bar. Its going to be one of a kind as far as looks and I am going to be giving it away though a quiz or something fun once its done. This is just in on honor of the mile stone 200th bar. For a small company like us out of a 12'x12' shop......we couldnt be happier no more then we have been selling them. I love this sport and you people are all friends now. Thanks again. There are many great bars to choose from out there we are glad you choose us. 
Jason Fuller


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Have any of you guys shot the Prime Centroid? Once my Destroyer sells, I am thinking of getting one...maybe..possibly..IDK


Yes I have.....very nice shooting bow. It shot so good at the ATA show it was in my top 3 bows of the show and I shot them all.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Yes I have.....very nice shooting bow. It shot so good at the ATA show it was in my top 3 bows of the show and I shot them all.


What were your top 3 jay?


----------



## jfuller17

Well this was my opinion....(first off I found nothing that made me want to get rid of my Strothers so all these are in order after that) 

1. Hate to say it PSE Evo.......I dont like PSE, but it did shoot damn good!

2. Pearson

3. G5

4. New Breed

My 3 I didnt care for the most were.....

1.Carbon Tech Phantom

2.Martin Seeker 365

3. High Country ( not sure the name, but the real fast one)


----------



## alfabuck

That Vendetta XL is a monster also!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Well this was my opinion....(first off I found nothing that made me want to get rid of my Strothers so all these are in order after that)
> 
> 1. Hate to say it PSE Evo.......I dont like PSE, but it did shoot damn good!
> 
> 2. Pearson
> 
> 3. G5
> 
> 4. New Breed
> 
> My 3 I didnt care for the most were.....
> 
> 1.Carbon Tech Phantom
> 
> 2.Martin Seeker 365
> 
> 3. High Country ( not sure the name, but the real fast one)


Good to know! Where would you put the Invasion in the mix?


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> That Vendetta XL is a monster also!


Got a hell of a name!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I am going on a shop adventure tomorrow and shooting everything I can... its ganna be an all day adventure I think. Want to shoot everything I can in comparison with my tribute to see if I can warrant dropping $$$ on a 2011 after the Destroyer is sold.


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Good to know! Where would you put the Invasion in the mix?


It was a good shooting bow.....I just cant get comfortable with the newer Bowtechs. The other thing was Bowtech hyped up that unvailing of the Invasion all week we were there.....I felt a little let down after the unvail. Its a good bow, but I didnt think it was worthy of that much hype and drama they put out. So maybe I expected more after shooting it. It dosent feel any smoother them my Infinity and its not any faster either. Not sure why they hyped it up so heavy. I was expecting something ground breaking. Maybe that had favored into the mix also. Dont get me wrong I am sure its a good bow, but I just cant get them to feel right to me. It was probably in my top 10 though.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I would have to say it is inline with the Destroyer in my book too. Shot solid, good draw cycle, smooth, etc... but I am right there with ya Jay, I just can't get used to the new bows they are building. They just don't feel like bowtech bows to me.... nothing really has since Kevin left the company. One shop I am going to tomorrow carries Elite, Strother, Hoyt, Matthews, and prime so it will be a good stop for me. I am bringing my tribby along to compare...should be good


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> I would have to say it is inline with the Destroyer in my book too. Shot solid, good draw cycle, smooth, etc... but I am right there with ya Jay, I just can't get used to the new bows they are building. They just don't feel like bowtech bows to me.... nothing really has since Kevin left the company. One shop I am going to tomorrow carries Elite, Strother, Hoyt, Matthews, and prime so it will be a good stop for me. I am bringing my tribby along to compare...should be good


Thats the best thing to do......My Ally was the last great bowtech for me also man. That was 2006. Just go shoot them all and decide. Its alot of money to drop without doing that.


----------



## jfuller17

Also make sure they are set to your length and weight.....that makes a big big difference. Most shops turn them down to feel easy to pull and also they load a heavy arrow to help noise and vibes. Just use your arrow if you can as well with your length and preferred draw weight.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone again for supporting Vendetta. You guys are great! We have made it well past 200 bars now and I have been working on something special on the 200th bar. Its going to be one of a kind as far as looks and I am going to be giving it away though a quiz or something fun once its done. This is just in on honor of the mile stone 200th bar. For a small company like us out of a 12'x12' shop......we couldnt be happier no more then we have been selling them. I love this sport and you people are all friends now. Thanks again. There are many great bars to choose from out there we are glad you choose us.
> Jason Fuller


Can anybody play? LOL


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Can anybody play? LOL


Yes Pete ANYONE will be able to play. But the questions will be tuff......some about me that not many know.


----------



## asa1485

I'm a real good guesser


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> I'm a real good guesser


You will need to be! LOL Besides if you won then after you shot one you would have to sell all them Doinkers. LOL


----------



## asa1485

LOL.....you know me. I like variety


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

So when is this going to happen Jay? I am totally in!!


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> So when is this going to happen Jay? I am totally in!!


As soon as get everthing done. LOL I am waiting in some coating stuff.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well I got my Stan Black Jack today and all I can say is WOW! Awesome awesome release. Right out of the gate I'm shooting it very well.So far only shooting it from 10 yards, but everything is going better than expected seeing as this is my first hinge release. I've been shooting a Carter Evo+ exclusively for the past year, but it can be very fussy at times. Just love how the Stan feels and shoots.


----------



## alfabuck

Nice good luck with it Chad and Jay i'll pm you my address so you can get that special stab shipped to me asap lol!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Nice good luck with it Chad and Jay i'll pm you my address so you can get that special stab shipped to me asap lol!


Ha ha ......well you are the only one that saw part of it buddy.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Ha ha ......well you are the only one that saw part of it buddy.


Sneak peak??? thats not fair!! LOL


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

alfabuck said:


> Nice good luck with it Chad and Jay i'll pm you my address so you can get that special stab shipped to me asap lol!


Thanks John, I appreciate all your input. And that goes for the rest of you guys too!


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Sneak peak??? thats not fair!! LOL


Ok Ok......this is the sneak peek John saw. Since you are all my crew here you go. Its going to be all polished alum. inserts and the weight set will be something different also, maybe nickel plated or chromed. It will also come with its own case and a hat. So thats all you can see for now and all that you will know for now.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Ok Ok......this is the sneak peek John saw. Since you are all my crew here you go. Its going to be all polished alum. inserts and the weight set will be something different also, maybe nickel plated or chromed. It will also come with its own case and a hat. So thats all you can see for now and all that you will know for now.


DAMN!!! thats sexy! Engrave my name on that bad boy... LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Yup that is what I need on my Target bow!!!! How much for just the hardware?????


----------



## Fresno Dan

Well I am not crew, and I dont know Jason at all, so I seriously doubt I will win that, but it is very nice lookin.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Fresno Dan said:


> Well I am not crew, and I dont know Jason at all, so I seriously doubt I will win that, but it is very nice lookin.


You shoot a Vendetta stab...your definitely part of the crew! 

BTW Jay, that is one sweet looking bar...think it would look real nice on a certain bow I have coming my way!


----------



## asa1485

Gettin' bored!!

View attachment 1118489


----------



## bushmasterar15

I would love to win it. These are the best that I've used now and proud to have one. Only thing I'm missing is the Vendetta logo to go 
on my Enforcer Mini. Jason hope you have another one ready for me.


----------



## MICCOX

That thing looks sweeeeeeeet if I win I will have to get me a target bow.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well, worked out a deal to trade my D350. Finally going to be shooting a Strother bow. I have a Black Death Vanquish being shipped out to me today.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Ok Ok......this is the sneak peek John saw. Since you are all my crew here you go. Its going to be all polished alum. inserts and the weight set will be something different also, maybe nickel plated or chromed. It will also come with its own case and a hat. So thats all you can see for now and all that you will know for now.


Nice!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Fresno Dan said:


> Well I am not crew, and I dont know Jason at all, so I seriously doubt I will win that, but it is very nice lookin.


Dan, anyone that has one is considered part of this crew buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

bushmasterar15 said:


> I would love to win it. These are the best that I've used now and proud to have one. Only thing I'm missing is the Vendetta logo to go
> on my Enforcer Mini. Jason hope you have another one ready for me.


Mark, which decal do you need and I will get one heading your way. The dead end or the actual Vendetta?


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well, worked out a deal to trade my D350. Finally going to be shooting a Strother bow. I have a Black Death Vanquish being shipped out to me today.


Awsome buddy! Welcome aboard.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Yup that is what I need on my Target bow!!!! How much for just the hardware?????


Brian I only kept out a few inserts in bare alum. to polish. I also have a few main inserts in red and purple also. The plated weights will be a one off and a one of a kind. I might have enough polished inserts for another bar, but no weights.


----------



## bushmasterar15

jfuller17 said:


> Mark, which decal do you need and I will get one heading your way. The dead end or the actual Vendetta?


The Vendetta. Hoping Darren calls you about info for dealership.


----------



## jfuller17

bushmasterar15 said:


> The Vendetta. Hoping Darren calls you about info for dealership.


Ok I will get one headed your way Monday buddy.


----------



## faston2

Well 2nd shoot of the year today. I know, I know it's almost August, but what do you do when you're always working your own club shoots and at work on others. 

Anyway, shot pins last week at the state games and.....ok let's move on to today. Shot about 6 down on the front half and ended up 3rd in the open class to the course record holder as well as last weeks gold medal open winner. 

I will say this; my Grudge and PIC allowed me to hold true. Only 3 left/right miscues and the rest was yardage. Then again my short, balding :elf_moon: pulling 27" only shoots a whopping 277 fps. So all in all, not too bad. 

And yes Jason, it was with a :zip:..........

I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## alfabuck

Nice shooting Faston! Its always good when there are no left or rights. I rather have a bad yardage and drop out of a shot then left or rights. Hope everyone else had a great weekend.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Alright guys, here are a couple pics of my daughter and me at the R100 at Hueston Woods in Ohio.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Bill its awsome she goes with you! I love that!! You need to pick up that custom 3.5" Enforcer I made for her sometime so she can be part of the Mafia!! LOL Get that other thing off her bow.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Jason we'll have to get something for my son also. Think he needs one. Changing everyone to one Vendetta at a time.


----------



## alfabuck

bushmasterar15 said:


> Jason we'll have to get something for my son also. Think he needs one. Changing everyone to one Vendetta at a time.


Thats awesome Mark! He looks like a mini version of you man! They are our future of the sport, gotta love it!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is her bar. A whapping 3.5" long with 1oz on each side. LOL Barely big enough for Vendetta decal. I even lightened up the main inserts for her to make sure what little weight she uses actually does a little with leverage.


----------



## Fresno Dan

jfuller17 said:


> Here is her bar. A whapping 3.5" long with 1oz on each side. LOL Barely big enough for Vendetta decal. I even lightened up the main inserts for her to make sure what little weight she uses actually does a little with leverage.


That is Awesome. Very nice Jason


----------



## Rockinxj00

Jay I appreciate the bar man. She is going to love it. I showed it to her yesterday when we were shooting and she couldn't wait to come home. I will bring her Sunday when if we are on for Hoss Hills.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Here is her bar. A whapping 3.5" long with 1oz on each side. LOL Barely big enough for Vendetta decal. I even lightened up the main inserts for her to make sure what little weight she uses actually does a little with leverage.


 That is too cool man!!! I love it lol!


----------



## MICCOX

jfuller17 said:


> Here is her bar. A whapping 3.5" long with 1oz on each side. LOL Barely big enough for Vendetta decal. I even lightened up the main inserts for her to make sure what little weight she uses actually does a little with leverage.


Say Jay can i get my hands on one of those for when my oldes get ready to shoot that thing is sweeeet.


----------



## alfabuck

How did your scouting mission go Mike?


----------



## bushmasterar15

Wow that is perfect for our kids. Johnny thanks he is my little man. Will be trying to take him in the blind with me turkey hunting this year. Hope he will like it.


----------



## MICCOX

John it was good seen 4 bulls and 40 cows just cant wait for september to get here


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning crew hope you all have a great week


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good afternoon everyone. Looks like were getting some rain up in the northern part of AZ. Should turn out to be a good hunting season.


----------



## jfuller17

I think the graphic place is finally going to get new grudge logos done for freestyle bars.......


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> I think the graphic place is finally going to get new grudge logos done for freestyle bars.......


Sweet man, that looks awesome!


----------



## Madlaz

Jason when you get the decals i need a couple of those by rhe way on your give away silver vengance pictures what is the black and silver pehcil looking object that you are showing is it something new .


----------



## alfabuck

Im pretty sure its just a pen.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well I got in my new bow today, a Strother Vanquish. Took it down to my friends shop and got it all tuned up and shooting awesome...thanks go out to my man Chad at Drape's Archery for doing another fantastic tuning job! Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, but it was getting dark out and I was having too much fun crushing some X's with it! The Enforcer on this bow is just awesome, what a killer combo.


----------



## jfuller17

Damn nice!!!!! I love it buddy!


----------



## alfabuck

Very nice looking rig man! Good luck with it and i hope to see it laying across a brute this deer season.


----------



## asa1485

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well I got in my new bow today, a Strother Vanquish. Took it down to my friends shop and got it all tuned up and shooting awesome...thanks go out to my man Chad at Drape's Archery for doing another fantastic tuning job! Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, but it was getting dark out and I was having too much fun crushing some X's with it! The Enforcer on this bow is just awesome, what a killer combo.


Sharp looking rig for sure. And, you got the right stab on it because it looks like a stone cold killer.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Good lookin bow Snyper!! I have a local buyer coming to look at the Destroyer tomorrow evening... I hope it goes so I can decide what I want to do from here.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfabuck said:


> Very nice looking rig man! Good luck with it and i hope to see it laying across a brute this deer season.


Thanks man! I'd like to see that too, that would be awesome!


----------



## Rockinxj00

That strother's is bad arse. Wish I knew where there was a left handed one to shoot.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Good lookin bow Snyper!! I have a local buyer coming to look at the Destroyer tomorrow evening... I hope it goes so I can decide what I want to do from here.


Thanks, great looking and man what a tack driver...and this is their short A2A bow! I can't even imagine how well the Infinity or Inspire would shoot/hold on target. Any idea on what bow your going with when you sell the Destroyer?


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Thanks, great looking and man what a tack driver...and this is their short A2A bow! I can't even imagine how well the Infinity or Inspire would shoot/hold on target. Any idea on what bow your going with when you sell the Destroyer?


Not too sure yet and the guy who was buying it backed out this afternoon. Now it is back to square 1... wish I could get some traction on it. It has had 1800 views in the classifieds and 2 offers, one of which has backed out as well. I was thinking strothers or a prime centroid maybe... we shall see.


----------



## alfabuck

Got my new hockey tape in I ordered off eBay today. Looks better than the white I had on it and hopefully it won't get as dirty looking. You know I had to bling the enforcer out with it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Thanks, great looking and man what a tack driver...and this is their short A2A bow! I can't even imagine how well the Infinity or Inspire would shoot/hold on target. Any idea on what bow your going with when you sell the Destroyer?


I can tell you this, don't shoot an Inspire if you don't wanna buy one. It is an absolutely awesome piece of equipment. I never shot the Vanquish since i figured my work was done after i named it lol just kidding! It has the specs to be an awesome hunting bow.


----------



## 12RingKing

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Thanks man! I'd like to see that too, that would be awesome!


That's my favorite Strothers bow. Nice looking rig!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Thanks, I'm loving it!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfabuck said:


> I can tell you this, don't shoot an Inspire if you don't wanna buy one. It is an absolutely awesome piece of equipment. I never shot the Vanquish since i figured my work was done after i named it lol just kidding! It has the specs to be an awesome hunting bow.


Can't wait to see what SA has in store for 2012. Definitely looking for a dedicated target bow this next year.


----------



## alfabuck

I hear that man, im looking for a 38" or better bow for next year. We'll see what they got in store.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

hey guys, I have an offer to trade my destroyer for a lightly used strother infinity. I don't have a local shop to shoot it at so I have to ask... how similar to the tribute is it? Also, would it be worth a straight across trade or should I ask for cash as well?


----------



## alfabuck

Its well worth a straight trade. They are awesome bows that flat out shoot. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'd do a straight up trade for it...I just traded my D350 straight up for my Vanquish, I was a little nervous at first seeing as I had never even seen a SA bow in person let alone shot one. But once I started shooting it, I couldn't have been happier. Awesome shooting bows, I think you would be very happy with the Infinity.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

So there is some bow finish damage near the grip aparently, so I might hold out and find one that isn't damaged since my destroyer is flawless.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah the Strothers bows are awsome and from what I hear the new ones are unreal!


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys be gone for a couple days but I will agree with avery one SA is hard to beat just hold out you will get one found


----------



## alfabuck

Strother's are some bad mothas, thats all i got to say my brothas!!! -John LOL!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Couple pics shooting my Inspire with my Enforcer the other night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Here are a couple cool avatars i made with my iphone and my headlamp on red LEDs.


----------



## asa1485

Cool John!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Man I wish we had a yard like that. All we have is desert.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice Johnny!!! Well leaving in a few hours to meet Mike Lueken from Strothers in Michigan. Should be fun. Guess we are having elk burgers for lunch at his place. It will be a good little get away for me and Sara today. Hope you guys all have a good day.


----------



## MICCOX

Jay you have a great day it sounds like fun


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Nice Johnny!!! Well leaving in a few hours to meet Mike Lueken from Strothers in Michigan. Should be fun. Guess we are having elk burgers for lunch at his place. It will be a good little get away for me and Sara today. Hope you guys all have a good day.


Have fun today Jason. Vendetta, Strother and Elk burgers...does it get any better than that!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Johnny, those pics with the red light are sweet!:thumbs_up


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Got a chance to take a few better pics of my new Vanquish this morning. Vendetta and Strother...a deadly combination!


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet man!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Sweet pics. Johnny like the ink. Need to think of a back piece open canvas for me.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks dude. I have a lot more i want to get done including finishing my rib piece. You should get something to do with hunting like a scene with an elk or buck with mountains in the backdrop. That would be sweet man.


----------



## jfuller17

Well had a great day today at Mikes house. The elk was great. Got some shooting in and the best part is Mike and his wife and neighbors were awsome people! Very down to earth. I enjoyed the day very much and made some new friends. The people behind Strothers are just like you and I. Great company. Thanks again Mike for the shoot time today.


----------



## jfuller17

Treestand........those don't look like standard cams? They look like Valor or allure cams. You know anything about that?


----------



## alfabuck

They are just the short draw cams Jay. Also glad to here everything went well today and it's good to know the guys behind Strother are as cool and down to earth as yourself Jay. Got my hunting rig setup today and sighted in. Hunting season starts Sept. 10 th here so gotta get things rolling. Got my AM 35 setup for now. So it gets to hang out with my other two rigs now lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Treestand........those don't look like standard cams? They look like Valor or allure cams. You know anything about that?


Yup, Johnny was right...they're the short draw cams for my little arms!


----------



## jfuller17

Interesting on the cams........bows look great John!


----------



## alfabuck

Another cool product you guys should try is the Tagged Out instant archery range finder from Bad River Outdoors. They make models for various size game , I have the one for Whitetails, muleys, fallow and blacktail. You simply put the bottom line on the animals chest and there are 3 steps: the top one indicates 20yds the second is 30 and the 3rd is 40. It's gives you ranges on the fly. I met the guy at the Eastern outdoors show and he is a great guy to deal with. They make them to fit almost all popular sights. It will be the setup for hunting and I can't wait to use it. You guys should like the bad river page on Facebook and tell him I sent you. It's a great product for any hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnh1720

Snakey lol.


----------



## jfuller17

John have wondered about these before. Have you tried them out? Are they pretty accurate?


----------



## alfabuck

Ive been meesing around with it and it is accurate. It beats trying to keep ranging a deer walking and should help get the shot off faster. They are accurate enough IBO banned him as soon as he released it lol!


----------



## faston2

Dang brother, I have a hard enough time focusing when there's more than one pin in the scope let alone a grid work. Great idea though. I will either try one or just make my boy run the rangefinder for me. :wink:


----------



## alfabuck

The reason i asked to like his page is because he is a small company trying to make it in this buisiness and its a really neat product i thought was worthy enough to tell about.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Seems good and I'd try one out if I get one.


----------



## alfabuck

Check this out!!Thought you guys might like.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang hoop you all are have a great weekend.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Crazy video. Getting ready to head home now been in the valley for a week time to go back up to the woods.


----------



## jfuller17

Just got back from the shoot at Hoss Hills today. Got to shoot with some buddies. Including my Nephew Logan and Bill Jones, his dad, and his daughter. Here are some pics. The kids had a blast and had fun as well. I won open class and I dont know how cause I totally missed the last target!!! What the heck?


----------



## jfuller17

Also here is a picture of Cori Upper from Strothers shooting in the Best of the Best Shoot-off at the IBO state championships a few weeks ago. He made it to the finals. Lost to a guy who shoots pro in the last round with his hunting set-up. First shot was so close they had to shoot again! good job Cori. Glad the Enforcer is working for you!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea Jay it was a good time. Kids held tough for as hot as it was. Ya you shot awesome until that last target. We will have to get the kids back out again before shooting season is done.


----------



## jfuller17

Yes we will. After all thats the future of the sport!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice shooting Jay! Looks like fun.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Always nice to see kids enjoying the sport.


----------



## asa1485

Finally got to shoot me a Strothers.

Went to a 3D shoot today and they had a Strothers display next to the practice range. Tried out the Inspire. I put my stuff on it and was letting arrows fly. Spent about an hour trying them . Guy come walking up as I was shooting it. Got to talking to him and come to find out he was a Strothers rep. Offered me a shooting spot on team SA..........

They do shoot really good. No vibration at all.


----------



## jfuller17

There you go Pete!!! The new ones are even better!!


----------



## asa1485

Yeah , that is what he was saying. He did not have all of the new ones. Sent them in to get new strings and so on. I am supposed to give him a call. Which one is the longest axle to axle?


----------



## jfuller17

He must of fed you a load no one has seen new ones yet. ( well some have )There will ne a 37" ata


----------



## SX?

jfuller17 said:


> He must of fed you a load no one has seen new ones yet. ( well some have )There will ne a 37" ata


Surely you are not saying that you shot "one" of 6 of the new bows (none of which have even been sent out to shooters/friends/anyone) at my house yesterday...are you?
Let me know when Sara wants that Allure!!!!.....I think she said "me likey'"....eh?
Your lips are sealed...right?
MPL


----------



## jfuller17

Nope....I have no idea what you are talking about Mike! And yes Sara won't stop talking about the Allure. She was looking at sigts and peeps already. We made a monster!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Pete, the Inspire is the longest ATA as of now but there is a longer one like Jay said coming out. They are the best built and most accurate bows IMO i ever shot. The Inspire is the best all around bow ive ever shot and i am stoked to see the new ones man!


----------



## asa1485

That is probably why I liked it. I like a longer A to A bow.

I am glad they finally are starting to show up around this neck of the woods. Have been wanting to try one for a long while. I shot several of them but the Inspire just felt better to me. Now, I just got to get the resume ready.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm still stuck in the valley. Seems like I never get to leave when I want to. Another haboob is on the way in and airport is closed till visibility is better.


----------



## asa1485

SX? said:


> Surely you are not saying that you shot "one" of 6 of the new bows (none of which have even been sent out to shooters/friends/anyone) at my house yesterday...are you?
> Let me know when Sara wants that Allure!!!!.....I think she said "me likey'"....eh?
> Your lips are sealed...right?
> MPL


Welcome to the site bud.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Well, picked up 2 Strothers bows over the weekend. I got a Vanquish and a "one of a kind" Valour. There no other bow like it around. When I get them setup I'll post some pics for the Vendetta crew..


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey guys it's been a little while. I've been so fricken busy its unbelievable. All the while patiently waiting on my stinking infinity to come back "fully charged." Can't wait to get that baby shooting. Anyway...Jason apparently my roommate didn't send the package till Thursday so cross your fingers. Hopefully its here today and ill run your stuff over tonight. Hope all is going well with the rest of the crew.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

SX? said:


> Surely you are not saying that you shot "one" of 6 of the new bows (none of which have even been sent out to shooters/friends/anyone) at my house yesterday...are you?
> Let me know when Sara wants that Allure!!!!.....I think she said "me likey'"....eh?
> Your lips are sealed...right?
> MPL


Welcome to AT, and the Vendetta Archery thread!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

ohiohunter02 said:


> Well, picked up 2 Strothers bows over the weekend. I got a Vanquish and a "one of a kind" Valour. There no other bow like it around. When I get them setup I'll post some pics for the Vendetta crew..


Sweet, look forward to seeing those pics!


----------



## Vendetta2

SX? said:


> Surely you are not saying that you shot "one" of 6 of the new bows (none of which have even been sent out to shooters/friends/anyone) at my house yesterday...are you?
> Let me know when Sara wants that Allure!!!!.....I think she said "me likey'"....eh?
> Your lips are sealed...right?
> MPL


You are right I really liked the bow! I would of never been able to pull that much back with my old bow!! I must admit I told Jason I would of most likely never shot that bow if you hadnt handed me that release and I am so glad you did! I felt really good! And my groups were not to bad for shooting a bow that is not set up for me! Thank you so much for the extra push! 

We had a great time Saturday! Your wife is super nice!


----------



## JONEZ24

I was on the phone with Wes when you tried to call him earlier. He is sending my SR back this afternoon or tomorrow morning. Man that guy pays attention to the details. He tore my bow down measured the spacers and realized that someone had put them in backwards so he fixed that, he replaced the axels because he said they had a little discoloration, replaced the strings and gave it a thorough tuning. I can't wait to to get it in my hands to do a little shooting.

Dustin, What color combo did you go with on your Infinity? I had Wes make a set of flame and brown and black spec for mine.


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah Wes definitely knows what he is doing. He knows Strother bows inside and out literally. You will all be more than happy with your bows when you get them back. He gets them bows to do things i didnt think was possible lol!


----------



## Vendetta2

jfuller17 said:


> Just got back from the shoot at Hoss Hills today. Got to shoot with some buddies. Including my Nephew Logan and Bill Jones, his dad, and his daughter. Here are some pics. The kids had a blast and had fun as well. I won open class and I dont know how cause I totally missed the last target!!! What the heck?


Logan really looks upto you Jason--thank you so much for helping him learn the sport and learn the right way.


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah I talked to him for a while, he was giving your crap. He wanted me to call you Vinnie or something like that. He was also telling me about his shoot coming up soon, it really sounds like a good time and one heck of a shoot.


----------



## alfabuck

Hahaha yeah they call me "Cousin Vinnie" because i twirled my arrows to load them in my bow and he said i was trying to be Dave Cousins. The Vinnie part i guess he got from my cousin Vinnie. He is a character lol. His shoot is a really fun and challenging shoot. It should be a blast. I wish all you guys lived closer so we could all get together and shoot. One of these days man. Good luck with your bow and let us know what you think Nick.


----------



## alfabuck

Vendetta2 said:


> Logan really looks upto you Jason--thank you so much for helping him learn the sport and learn the right way.


 Thats great to see the young ones out there shooting. Looks like you are gonna have a future hunting buddy there Jay.


----------



## jfuller17

ohiohunter02 said:


> Well, picked up 2 Strothers bows over the weekend. I got a Vanquish and a "one of a kind" Valour. There no other bow like it around. When I get them setup I'll post some pics for the Vendetta crew..


Yes I would love to see them buddy!


----------



## MICCOX

Man it looks like the Vendetta team is all going over to the Strothers that is great to see


----------



## alfabuck

Coming your way tommorrow buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faston2

So instead of shooting today in *108[SUP]*[/SUP]*, I'm waiting till tomorrow when it's *110*. Do what?????????????

I figured I'd at least have free reign at our club. I guess when it gets too hot, I'll go to the shop. Maybe order a new bow, who knows. Shot broadheads out to 50 the other day with the 'shorty 6'. I think I'll put the 10" back on for kicks. Still have plenty of people that love the built in kickstand on my bows. Just gotta get 'em to pull the trigger and buy, buy, buy. 

We really need to get some tees made up for all our trophy pics that we're gonna have this fall. I'll need a crap load of 'em. :zip: 



.......and I just jinxed myself.

So anyone that wants to road trip to KS this week to shoot in the mild climate with me, feel free. I need someone to help me run extension chords from the registration shack to the practice range so I can set up a window unit to shoot in front of. Too over the top??????:rofl:


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Hey guys, just wanted to wish everybody a great monday!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

MICCOX said:


> Man it looks like the Vendetta team is all going over to the Strothers that is great to see


Like said before...Vendetta and Strother is a deadly combination. I can't wait to see what SA has in store for 2012, the ATA can't get here fast enough!


----------



## MICCOX

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Like said before...Vendetta and Strother is a deadly combination. I can't wait to see what SA has in store for 2012, the ATA can't get here fast enough!


Chad you are right there.
Strothers and Vendetta are a killer combination


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey Jones, I heard you were talking some smack about me today to Wes. I will have you know I don't appreciate you commenting on my "140lbs frame" lol. I told him you could sit on me but didn't wanna mess with me on the 3D course. lol By the way...I went purple "grape" strings with silver servings. Should match my grips really well.


----------



## JONEZ24

yeah the adults were talking when you called so yeah we were talking some smack. The purple strings sound cute, I am sure people will be intimidated by them. We know what matters is the results not the color. I am pumped to get the SR back, I am sure Wes worked his magic and got it all tuned and ready to go. With the new specs he found for the SR, he was able to get 305 with right around 390 grain arrow.


----------



## faston2

MICCOX said:


> Man it looks like the Vendetta team is all going over to the Strothers that is great to see


Not all of us. I do have a dealer close, so one of these days, I might go see Bill and shoot one.:embara:


----------



## alfabuck

You will love them Bri. I own a few Mathews and IMO there is a night and day difference between the two. Mathews are a great bow but i really prefer the feel and shot of my Strother. You should try one out whenever you have a chance.


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Not all of us. I do have a dealer close, so one of these days, I might go see Bill and shoot one.:embara:


Yeah Brian I cant even say the "M" word! LOL


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah Brian I cant even say the "M" word! LOL


I know it's a big word ain't it buddy. It's easier to call it - BEST. HAHA


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.


----------



## Vendetta2

So excited---ordered my pink sight, pink peep and my release yesterday---Im sure there are some other things im missing but Jason can get those for me...he even said he might let me shoot a Vendetta Stabilizer, but I have to build it--so sweet he is!!


----------



## asa1485

Vendetta2 said:


> So excited---ordered my pink sight, pink peep and my release yesterday---Im sure there are some other things im missing but Jason can get those for me...he even said he might let me shoot a Vendetta Stabilizer, but I have to build it--so sweet he is!!


You forgot the pink kisser.

View attachment 1127289


----------



## Vendetta2

asa1485 said:


> you forgot the pink kisser.
> 
> View attachment 1127289


yes i may have to get one of those too!! I didnt have one with my last bow so we will see how i do!! 

So are you next to get a strothers?? Or do you already have one? I cant keep up with all your bows!


----------



## asa1485

Vendetta2 said:


> yes i may have to get one of those too!! I didnt have one with my last bow so we will see how i do!!
> 
> So are you next to get a strothers?? Or do you already have one? I cant keep up with all your bows!


LOL.........Yeah, I do switch around a lot don't I.........Not yet. Still hashing out some details. But, I really do like them.


----------



## Vendetta2

alfabuck said:


> Coming your way tommorrow buddy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


john-your package went out today--oops forgot about it yesterday, had it tucked between my seats. Don't tell Jason he might fire me---oh wait this was personal not business -he owes me now


----------



## alfabuck

Hahaha no problem Sara my i wont tell him lol! Thanks for doing that for my buddy. Also Steph said you will love the Allure. She shot one and wants one too. Maybe next season. The new pink camo they will be coming is looks awesome.


----------



## alfabuck

Couple pics while I'm taking a brake from shooting.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JONEZ24

Well I got home from a nice dinner tonight to find that the brown truck fairy had left me a gift from Fury X archery at the door!!!!!










Opened it up and to my surprise was my Sr-71 with some new threads and a tune job from Wes.










The string combo that Wes set up for me is of flame/brown/black spec with brown halo serving. When I was outside it looked amazing but I could not get a good picture with the camera I had. It will look amazing in the treestand in the fall.










I only got to shoot for a little while and had plenty of adjustments to do so I don't have much to say other than I think they shipped a different bow. Wes worked his magic and made this thing feel amazing on the shot. There is a little more valley than what I sent him and the best part is that so far, the field points and fixed blade broadheads are grouping great. Of course tomorrow I will put her through the paces and will know better how she performs at longer distances. I was amazed with how detailed Wes is, he took the bow completely apart and inspected everything. He noticed that the spacers where switched at the factory so it was causing some cam lean issues, he also noticed some discoloration on the axels and he replaced them. Peep is perfect as well as DL and the strings look amazing. With the new specs that Wes cam up with on the SR it draws a little smoother with just a touch more valley and an extremely smooth on the shot. With a 390 gr arrow @ 28.5" draw he was able to get 305 fps which is a little under the rated IBO but with the new feel of the bow I am ok with giving up some speed for increased shootability. 

All you guys getting Strother bow should consider having Wes at Fury X build strings and tune them when it needs done, he is a miracle worker!


----------



## alfabuck

Thats great to hear Nick. He does transform these bows to shooting machines. Good luck with it and keep us updated on how you make out with it. It looks awesome!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome Nick!! I love the string colors!! Supposedly Dustin got his also today but is to good to call or answer his phone so I dont know details. What a chump.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very nice, those are some sweet looking threads!


----------



## ricksmathew

Very nice Nick, Wes does awesome work!


----------



## alfabuck

A couple more avatars i made ghetto style lol!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Nick the bow looks great .
I have just order my Infinity the shop onwer said it sould be here by the end of the week I cant wait.


----------



## alfabuck

Awesome Mike, you will be very happy with it and can't wait to see it setup dude!


----------



## MICCOX

John it may take some time need to save up some money to buy a rest for it but I will get it done.

PS. what rest are you shooting on your Inspire.


----------



## alfabuck

Right now a trophy taker spring steel for 3d. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbuzz40

Nick, you can make fun of my purple strings all you want but wait till you see it in person. It is sick man. Ill post up some pictures asap. Didn't have a chance to shoot it last night because I had my bday dinner with the fam. Can't wait to try it out tho! Jason, I hope you're going to be around tonight cuz I need to let this baby eat! Have a good day fellas.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Dustin happy B day hope you had a great one


----------



## dbuzz40

Thanks buddy. Its actually not until Sunday but im sure ill have a good one! Mr. Vendetta fuller has one coming up too. By the way jason, im expecting a custom birthday bar for my present.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

dbuzz40 said:


> Thanks buddy. Its actually not until Sunday but im sure ill have a good one! Mr. Vendetta fuller has one coming up too. By the way jason, im expecting a custom birthday bar for my present.


If thats the deal then I will be expecting mine in the mail since my B-Day wasy exactly a month ago today LOL


----------



## Madlaz

Sara when is Jasons birthday.


----------



## jfuller17

John....got vanes today they are awsome!! The minis will be going on indoor set-up for sure!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Also I think since a lot of us Vendetta guys are shooting Strothers bows.......we need to start a "Strothers Brothers" association! LOL I already added me as member 1 in my Signature!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I like the sound of that...adding it to my sig as we speak!


----------



## jfuller17

Nice buddy! Welcome aboard!


----------



## alfabuck

Got it!!!


----------



## alfabuck

You know i had to go with the 000 being the first to own one LOL!!! Have to get my digs in Jay haha just kidding buddy!


----------



## jfuller17

No I think 000 is just like your score card! LOL J/K


----------



## bushmasterar15

Jason here is one that needs some Dead End Technology and season starts on the 19th.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> No I think 000 is just like your score card! LOL J/K


OOOOOOOHHHH!!!!That aint right dude. Now we gotta have a Strother shootoff.


----------



## JONEZ24

I think it should be called the STROTHERHOOD, and I want to be a member!


----------



## SX?

alfabuck said:


> OOOOOOOHHHH!!!!That aint right dude. Now we gotta have a Strother shootoff.


I will let Sara shoot her new Allure for my sig #
MPL


----------



## alfabuck

Haha you know you aren't gonna live it down till you buy it for her Jay lol!


----------



## asa1485

SX? said:


> I will let Sara shoot her new Allure for my sig #
> MPL


LOL.......I'll put you *in* my sig for an Inspire


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys I just added it to my sig


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang TGIF


----------



## Vendetta2

Madlaz said:


> Sara when is Jasons birthday.


Jason's birthday is 8-11 want to know something crazy 
My birthday is 11-8 same year also we have no reason to forget each others bday  
For some reason about this time he always lets me know what he NEEDS--!!


----------



## Vendetta2

SX? said:


> I will let Sara shoot her new Allure for my sig #
> MPL


do i have to be a strothers brothers--i will be strothers sisters 000 always gotta have a sister to keep the brothers straight!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*All is good in the Strotherhood!*


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

So is it gonna be Strothers Brothers or Strotherhood???


----------



## Vendetta2

Just wanted to let everyone know that we just signed a dealer in IL

Advanced Archery Solutions LLC 

Vendetta Archery looks forward to working with Mark Sipes @ Advanced Archery Solutions


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope everyone is having a great afternoon.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Vendetta2 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that we just signed a dealer in IL
> 
> Advanced Archery Solutions LLC
> 
> Vendetta Archery looks forward to working with Mark Sipes @ Advanced Archery Solutions


AWESOME!!! It couldn't have happened to better people!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> So is it gonna be Strothers Brothers or Strotherhood???


I am sticking with Strothers Brothers


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good deal #1! Proud member of *Strothers Brothers!!!*


----------



## asa1485

BowHunter4Lif said:


> AWESOME!!! It couldn't have happened to better people!


Second that!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys!! Its hard work but its people like you that make it pay off.


----------



## alfabuck

Nice Jay!! The vendetta virus is slowly spreading lol!!! Congrats on the dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmasterar15

Jay what do you think would work best for the bow I posted a pic earlier


----------



## jfuller17

bushmasterar15 said:


> Jay what do you think would work best for the bow I posted a pic earlier


Mark, 8-10" on length for that. That seems to work well on the invasions. If it were mine I would start with a 8" 8oz and go from there. If its more 3-d then hunting then go 10"


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Vendetta2 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that we just signed a dealer in IL
> 
> Advanced Archery Solutions LLC
> 
> Vendetta Archery looks forward to working with Mark Sipes @ Advanced Archery Solutions


A big *congrats* to both you Jason and Sara...you guys work so hard and are just darn good people. You guys deserve all the success that comes your way. You guys keep doing what you do, the rest of the archery world will find out what we already know..Vendetta Archery makes the best stabs on the market today!


----------



## MICCOX

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> A big *congrats* to both you Jason and Sara...you guys work so hard and are just darn good people. You guys deserve all the success that comes your way. You guys keep doing what you do, the rest of the archery world will find out what we already know..Vendetta Archery makes the best stabs on the market today!


That is so very true Jay and Sara are great and they do deserve the success and I will be one that will put the word out for tham here in Colorado.


----------



## Vendetta2

Thanks everyone for all the kind words about jay and i. I was totally new to the archery world when i met jason about 5 years ago-i have embraced his passion as part of mine. At first i thought i would just let it be his thing but as time went on he shared alot with me, and he wanted me to give it a try. So i did, the timing was not right as we just had a little one, so i have not shot in awhile, but im for sure getting back into it. In time it will be a family sport that we can all enjoy together! As far as the business, jason has so much knowledge that he just has to put it to good use, he prides himself on good customer service, if we didnt believe we could provide good customer service then we would of never attempted this business, having a good quality made product doesnt hurt either


----------



## Vendetta2

Look what i got in the mail yesterday  the pink sight and peep are not pink....they are an awsome purple  now what am i missing


----------



## Vendetta2

I am getting the hang of this site, i did my signature and uploaded a pic all by myself  yeah for me

guess i dont need jason afterall---jk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats Sara...always nice to see you on here posting! I see you have a new avatar as well. As for what's missing...you need a pretty new Strother bow to go with those new shiny accessories! My wife shoots with me as well, and her story on how she got into the sport pretty much mirrors yours. She shoots a New Breed right now, but she really likes the look of the Allure. One thing I've learned over the years is that women/girls are natural shooters. It's always nice to see the whole family get to enjoy spending time together shooting.


----------



## dbuzz40

Well guys I just got done shooting my "fully charged" Strother Infinity for the first time since it's been back. I tore it up for the first time in awhile. It finally felt like I was shooting my bow again. What a great feeling. The bow is totally different. Before I sent the bow I was having fletching contact with the rest and my center serving was moving down changing my knocking point. Needless to say, all those issues were corrected and I'm having fun shooting again. It's been since collegiate indoor nationals in May that I have shot this well. I'm very happy. I'm going to need to join the Strother's Brothers asap, however, I'm not sure what number I need to put in my signature. Let me know. Hey Jason, Andrew said he called you yesterday about ordering a few stabs. Give him a shout. Good luck today.


----------



## SX?

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Congrats Sara...always nice to see you on here posting! I see you have a new avatar as well. As for what's missing...you need a pretty new Strother bow to go with those new shiny accessories! My wife shoots with me as well, and her story on how she got into the sport pretty much mirrors yours. She shoots a New Breed right now, but she really likes the look of the Allure. One thing I've learned over the years is that women/girls are natural shooters. It's always nice to see the whole family get to enjoy spending time together shooting.


I already have it picked out for Sara....just need to get back to the shop and get things moving her way.
I will be discussing details with Jay tomorrow!
MPL


----------



## JONEZ24

Just got back shooting a great local course run by the county parks dept., got lucky and got in before some nasty rain blew in. Shot my Sr-71 for the first time on a course since getting it back and man am I happy. On a 26 target course, I shot a 257 with no 5's. Shot the first 5 targets as 11's and had a great run of 10's, I just wish I had a couple of the shots back. Overall I am more than happy with my performance after taking 5 weeks off from 3d.


----------



## Vendetta2

SX? said:


> I already have it picked out for Sara....just need to get back to the shop and get things moving her way.
> I will be discussing details with Jay tomorrow!
> MPL[/QUOT
> 
> Yeah! I cant wait! Jason picked me up some pink vanes and a pink sling!


----------



## Vendetta2

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks guys!! Its hard work but its people like you that make it pay off.


What I love about this business, is all the awsome people that we meet! I just wish we could me more of you guys in person! It was great to meet Mike w/ Strother Archery and his family a few weekends ago! I talked with his wife like we have known each other for years. We have awsome friends that have been friends since we were with Smooth Stability. True friends stick with you even when you dont have anything to offer. 

We have a great bunch of customers and friends 

Thanks to everyone for all your support


----------



## alfabuck

Well just got back from a local 3d shoot today and finally cleaned a course without shooting an 8. Ended up 13 up on a 28 target course (293). Finally just went back to my trusty old strap release and it's treating me pretty well. Can't wait to head out to worlds in 3 days and get it on!!!!!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madlaz

Well Johnny you did good how did Steph do or did she stay home and do your chores lol


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Well just got back from a local 3d shoot today and finally cleaned a course without shooting an 8. Ended up 13 up on a 28 target course (293). Finally just went back to my trusty old strap release and it's treating me pretty well. Can't wait to head out to worlds in 3 days and get it on!!!!!
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang good shooting John!!!! That's awsome!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good shooting John, hopefully you do well at Worlds when you come on up to NY!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks guys for the kind words and for the first time in two seasons i feel like my release isn't controlling my shooting scores. Now that i went back to what i shot my whole life , i now can actually just relax and shoot not worrying if my release will go off smooth every shot. I'm going to do my darndest to put Vendetta in the tops at worlds and have a great time doing it. Good luck to any and all who will be there this week. Laz Steph shot 2 up from her stakes so she had a good shoot herself and a good little confidence booster for worlds.


----------



## alfabuck

Just got my Apex back from Fury X yesterday and I got it all tuned today and ready for a backup for worlds. I got my Flo purple and rootbear strings put on and it looks sweet. The bow is a monster and it will be a great spot bow for this winter.










---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

Say John the strings look wild and good luck to you and Steph at the world shoot.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

are you guys going to have a booth at the ibo worlds


----------



## MICCOX

Well the Valor and the HT2 and 100gr buzzcut are ready to rock&roll shooting out to 50 yards and hitting right with the field points.


----------



## alfabuck

Deer Slayer I said:


> are you guys going to have a booth at the ibo worlds


Not this year Jim.


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to say Congrats to David Gibson of Razorback Archery. This is what he sent me......

Jason
I wanted to let you know that your stabilizer won the Bow Novice class at the ASA Classic.
The great part was it was on my bow!!
I shoot a personal best on 40 targets @ 55 up and 21 x's.
Thanks again for making a GREAT product.
David Gibson

Thats some fine shooting buddy! Keep up the good work! For those that dont know David is also one of our fine dealers. 
Razorback Archery


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's awesome...congrats to David!


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys here will be the give away package......10" Polished/black "Enforcer", 4 1oz weights and studs, case and hat. I know I was going to chrome the weights, but after thinking on it I decided against it. Main reason is cost and I was told by someone else who did it that the chrome reflects light and blinds the crap out of you. Something I never thought about. The other reason is if I chrome these weights then if whoever wins it wants more weights......then they would be out of luck and not match. So I have sat on this bar long enough and everyone that comes to the shop wants it bad. LOL. I can only stay strong so long!  So guys and gals we are well past the 200th bar now but I kept it back because I believe its a milestone for Vendetta Archery. I will be posting the questions on here later tonight that you will have to answer to win it. First person with all the right answers will be the winner. Stay tuned................


----------



## Madlaz

Just wrap it up and send it to me i have the answers Sara gave them to me lmao


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice J!!!!! 

OK been messing around some the past few days with my setups......well after just having a 10" piece of 1/2 aluminum on my bow that I lock into my bow vise that is built into my press I shot my bow after pulling it out to test the peep rotation is correct and not moving I was amazed how with the two rear weights how that bow just sat there rock solid.....so old brain started playing and have come up with this setup to play with the next few days. Indoors it shoots great and I want to play at longer distances. The shot pieces are the sides of the Enforces and 4oz's on each bar which are 10" plus the small ones........Looks wild but holds like no other!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys heres the thread.... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1548119&p=1061572114#post1061572114

It wont be easy!! LOL


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Man Jason that bar looks awesome, but those questions are out of my reach! Anyways good luck to everybody!


----------



## jfuller17

Chad its all for fun buddy. You can't win if you don't try.


----------



## Vendetta2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Man Jason that bar looks awesome, but those questions are out of my reach! Anyways good luck to everybody!


You would be amazed what you can google!!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Well I tried my hand at the Questions... I am sure I got NONE right, but had to try and win that Stabilizer... That is is Freakin SWEET!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Dan one of your answers is the closet yet to the driver.......


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> Nice J!!!!!
> 
> OK been messing around some the past few days with my setups......well after just having a 10" piece of 1/2 aluminum on my bow that I lock into my bow vise that is built into my press I shot my bow after pulling it out to test the peep rotation is correct and not moving I was amazed how with the two rear weights how that bow just sat there rock solid.....so old brain started playing and have come up with this setup to play with the next few days. Indoors it shoots great and I want to play at longer distances. The shot pieces are the sides of the Enforces and 4oz's on each bar which are 10" plus the small ones........Looks wild but holds like no other!!!


Looks good Brian! Pretty cool idea. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmasterar15

Sweet looking stab. I'll give it a try but someone will probably beat me to it.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well I tried a few times. Guess I'll have to wait till the morning to see if I won. Would be nice since I have another bow that needs one.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

well guys and gals, I have officially jumped on the Strother bandwagon...

I should have my new infinity in a week or so!

Scored one heck of a deal on it too, let me just tell ya. I had to make sure I liked it before the new 2012's come out. My wallet will thank me though I have a feeling LOL. It was either this one or hang onto all that $$$ until next year and you all know how that goes...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice, congrats man. You will have to update your sig since you'll be a member of * The Strothers Brothers!*


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats to the winner another Vendetta supporter.


----------



## Madlaz

Dan dont feel bad about not winning after all it was not a solid black stab but carbon color i feel the same as you i also like solid black just like my coffe and ??????????


----------



## jfuller17

Just letting everyone know especially dealers that we are working on some packaging. Here is a pic of the "Enforcer" packaging.


----------



## jfuller17

O and I almost forgot.....here is the sample of the new "Grudge" logo!I will have the run of them in a week or so. I think they turned out awsome!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Jason those look really awesome, both the packaging for the Enforcer and the Grudge logo...nicely done!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jay do have any Enforcer sticker.


----------



## jfuller17

MICCOX said:


> Say Jay do have any Enforcer sticker.


Working on it


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

ok so check the sig... its official!


----------



## jfuller17

There is a guy in General section that needs some opinions if guys have played with it.......


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> ok so check the sig... its official!


Nice my Brother!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

oh ya and Jay, with the extra $$$ from the destroyer sale, I have been asked to get a couple things....

Thats right, after 5 years of trying, I finally got the wife to shoot a bow! shes hooked!!










So she looks at me after shooting and says "Better get ahold of Jason, I will be needing an enforcer"


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice, that's awesome to hear your wife finally started shooting...congrats! My wife shoots with me as well, she's my favorite shooting partner.


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> oh ya and Jay, with the extra $$$ from the destroyer sale, I have been asked to get a couple things....
> 
> Thats right, after 5 years of trying, I finally got the wife to shoot a bow! shes hooked!!
> 
> View attachment 1132603
> 
> 
> 
> So she looks at me after shooting and says "Better get ahold of Jason, I will be needing an enforcer"


Thats awsome! I love it!!


----------



## SX?

jfuller17 said:


> Thats awsome! I love it!!


Hmmm...I am betting that i know someone else's wife that will be giving lessons to her husband this weekend!
Allure built today...should ship tomorrow!
MPL


----------



## jfuller17

SX? said:


> Hmmm...I am betting that i know someone else's wife that will be giving lessons to her husband this weekend!
> Allure built today...should ship tomorrow!
> MPL


Nice Mike! So if it comes on Thursday it will give Sara a hell of birthday present for MY birthday!!! LOL


----------



## MICCOX

The Strothers Brothers is geting stronger all the time.
I picked up my new Infinity on monday and it is one sweet bow I should of shot it before I pick up the SX1.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

SX? said:


> Hmmm...I am betting that i know someone else's wife that will be giving lessons to her husband this weekend!
> Allure built today...should ship tomorrow!
> MPL


I think I might need a deal on a ladies bow myself in the future... hhhmmmmm... who to talk to....:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> The Strothers Brothers is geting stronger all the time.
> I picked up my new Infinity on monday and it is one sweet bow I should of shot it before I pick up the SX1.


I told you Mike!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Just woke up out here in Ellicotteville. Gonna go hit the defense ranges and register today then off to the vendors so I can brake the bank lol!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madlaz

Good luck to to you and Steph shoot straight be sure to use old release


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good luck to both you and Steph John.


----------



## Vendetta2

sx? said:


> hmmm...i am betting that i know someone else's wife that will be giving lessons to her husband this weekend!
> Allure built today...should ship tomorrow!
> Mpl


thanks mike!! It should be here just in time for jason's birthday  haha
it is his birthday and i get a new bow works for me!


----------



## Madlaz

Jason that new grude decal will look awsome with my solid black front and 2 rear bars let me know when you get them


----------



## MICCOX

Say John good luck to you and Steph out there this weekend have fun.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks guys we will let you know how we make out. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madlaz

Dont make out just win somerhing


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Dont make out just win somerhing


That's funny!


----------



## asa1485

Madlaz said:


> Dont make out just win somerhing



Actually, some would like to know these things.......................................J/K John. You guys shoot'em up!!


----------



## alfabuck

Haha goodnight everyone. 8:30 shoot time tomorrow in the am. I'm gonna go lay it down for Vendetta!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmasterar15

Johnny and Steph wishing you guy's the best of luck. Shoot straight and lay the smack down.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Jason Happy Birthday Buddy.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Happy Birthday Jason!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfabuck said:


> Haha goodnight everyone. 8:30 shoot time tomorrow in the am. I'm gonna go lay it down for Vendetta!
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tear it up brother!


----------



## Madlaz

Happy birtday glad your finnaly 21 now you can legally drink a beer lmao


----------



## MICCOX

Well Happy Birthday Jay.
And good morning to the rest of guys and gals.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Happy birthday Jay! By the way, did you get those stickers out in the mail? I haven't seen them and don't want them lost in the mail. You know how USPS rolls...


----------



## asa1485

Happy BDay!!


----------



## Vendetta2

Hoping the big brown truck stops by my house today  got delayed a day due to shipping address confusion. Got that all taken care of, I hope!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Sara I will keep my fingers crossed for you that the brown truck shows up to day.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Any pics of the new bow? I know Jason set it up and you guy's are out shooting.


----------



## jfuller17

bushmasterar15 said:


> Any pics of the new bow? I know Jason set it up and you guy's are out shooting.


Here it is.....she has been shooting it tonight and doing well with it. Need to cut some new arrows for her and she will be all set-up. Its amazing how much better she does with this bow over the Diamond Razors Edge. Very nice bow!!


----------



## asa1485

Looks really good. Congrats.

Now, Jason has to get you a new stab and have all the hardware anodized pink


----------



## bushmasterar15

Very nice bow. Trying to get my wife involved but need to get her a bow.


----------



## faston2

Got the Prestige in today. The 'shorty 6' is a perfect length for this bow. Put just under 200 shots in it today. Broadheads tomorrow!!!!! This sucker's quick.


----------



## SX?

jfuller17 said:


> Here it is.....she has been shooting it tonight and doing well with it. Need to cut some new arrows for her and she will be all set-up. Its amazing how much better she does with this bow over the Diamond Razors Edge. Very nice bow!!


Glad she showed up last night....did DW & DL work out like I had hoped?
Oh....and.......go get 'em Sara!
MPL


----------



## Vendetta2

SX? said:


> Glad she showed up last night....did DW & DL work out like I had hoped?
> Oh....and.......go get 'em Sara!
> MPL


 Loving the new bow!! I shot a little last night, Jason and I were out last night making stabilizers and then the fedex truck showed up. So then it was just me making stabilizers and Jason setting up my bow..guess that was fair. He pick up some arrows for me today and I just got Paige down for a nap. So im off to do a little shooting, unless I am needed to make more stabilizers--the business has been busy this week--Yeah. 

I will post of my groups for all to see!


----------



## Vendetta2

He has some purple already but it doesnt match  i was bummed! 

I am now an official Strothers Sister


----------



## Madlaz

Sara the color you got is not purple its called hot pink tell Jason to check at paper street plastic they have the color wraps for your stabs on ebay or google them if they dont have it no one has check it out dirt cheap also


----------



## JONEZ24

Just got done shooting 3d for the second time in 5 weeks and things are coming together. Shot a 251 on a 26 target course with one 5 that I screwed up. The SR and the Enforcer are working with me now and things are heating up for the r100 in wabash next weekend. 

Jason, my dad wanted me to find out for him when his bar would be done, I think he is tired of me beating up on him!


----------



## jfuller17

Ok we took a break from building stabs this afternoon and got Sara shooting some more with her own arrows. This is one of her groups. She is doing a ton better then a couple years ago when she shot. We had some fun shooting together in the yard. It was nice. She loves this bow Mike!!! She has said it more then once!


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Just got done shooting 3d for the second time in 5 weeks and things are coming together. Shot a 251 on a 26 target course with one 5 that I screwed up. The SR and the Enforcer are working with me now and things are heating up for the r100 in wabash next weekend.
> 
> Jason, my dad wanted me to find out for him when his bar would be done, I think he is tired of me beating up on him!


Nick, find out what he wants for sure as far as length. I will try and build him one. He needs to let me know soon. We have sold over 20 this week and am running low on carbon. Need another order to come in soon! Just let me know man.


----------



## JONEZ24

Great shooting Sara, maybe you can give Jason some shooting lessons! By the way Jason, Pine Knob was nice today, they changed up the course and had a nice mix of short and long as well as rotating out some of the targets. They had the raccoon at 25 yards in a tree and the Moose was just over 40 yards shooting through a small opening in some trees about 12 yards out. I think I am dialed in for the R-100 next weekend, are you shooting both days, one or none?


----------



## JONEZ24

I just called him and he said he wants a 10" with 3" T with 8 ounces of weights.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> I just called him and he said he wants a 10" with 3" T with 8 ounces of weights.


Ok, I will get it made. Yes we are going both days Nick


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice shooting Sara, glad to hear you are enjoying that new bow and having fun with Jason shooting!


----------



## MICCOX

Say has any one herd how John and Steph did at the IBO world


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I believe Steph finished 12th in her class.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I believe Steph finished 12th in her class.


Yes that is correct


----------



## alfabuck

I was 36th list wise , score wise im probably in the 20s. Not good, had a bad first ten nerved up a little. Had a blast though and it was a pretty tough course. Steph was 12th after she had a bad first day also. Cant wait for next season!


----------



## 1hotdoe

Jay, just wanted to say Happy Belated Birthday!!!
And Sara, your bow is beautiful! It was a toss up for me between the SR-71 & the Allure. We decided on the SR & I was able to shoot a friends allure & fell in love w it! What a great shooting bow....good luck w it, you won't want to put it down!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice bow Sara and some fine shooting. We wish you the best of luck with it and expect to see you guys at some of the IBO shoots next year. You will love that bow and the way it looks you will do pretty well shooting it!


----------



## 1hotdoe

Jay, just wanted to thank you & Sara for building the best stabilizer out there! I was shooting/ practicing with the 10" bar & a few days before worlds I asked Johnny if I could use one of his 12" bars. I was able to hold so steady!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Staph that so some good shooting congrats


----------



## SX?

Yes we are going both days Nick

BTW Jay....I think Loyall is going to be there with the whole Bennett herd!
Great shooting Sara....practice, practice, practice!!!!....do they make pink carbon?
MPL


----------



## 1hotdoe

MICCOX said:


> Say Staph that so some good shooting congrats


Thanks, Mike! Hopefully, next I'll make Top 5. We had such a blast..


----------



## Madlaz

hey Steph what class do you and Johnny shoot in ibo also try your bow with a 15" bar with the mini t with 4 oz in front you will be amazed and with a small amt in back for nuetral balance will hold rock solid give it a try you will be one up on John


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well i had a tough decision to make over the weekend. I won tickets to the nascar race in michigan, and seeing I have always wanted to go to a cup race, I have to bail on the R100. I love wabash's R100 but I don't think I can miss out on free tickets. So to all going to bass n bucks, Good luck and have some fun. I know you guys will.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Well i had a tough decision to make over the weekend. I won tickets to the nascar race in michigan, and seeing I have always wanted to go to a cup race, I have to bail on the R100. I love wabash's R100 but I don't think I can miss out on free tickets. So to all going to bass n bucks, Good luck and have some fun. I know you guys will.




Booooo!!!!!! NASCAR over R100? You have issues!


----------



## Fresno Dan

Rockinxj00 said:


> Well i had a tough decision to make over the weekend. I won tickets to the nascar race in michigan, and seeing I have always wanted to go to a cup race, I have to bail on the R100. I love wabash's R100 but I don't think I can miss out on free tickets. So to all going to bass n bucks, Good luck and have some fun. I know you guys will.


Damn I didn't even get an option to go to R100, and I would have choose that over NASCAR. I will be in IA this Friday, but have to be on a plane back home Friday evening, or else I would make that trip.


----------



## MICCOX

Well I fill like I am geting old I tock my little girl to her first day of Kindergaten and the yougest one starts preshool next Monday.


----------



## alfabuck

Thats nice Mike, you are getting old man. Just kidding, before you know it they will be all grown up and today will be a memory that lasts forever.


----------



## Vendetta2

1hotdoe said:


> Jay, just wanted to thank you & Sara for building the best stabilizer out there! I was shooting/ practicing with the 10" bar & a few days before worlds I asked Johnny if I could use one of his 12" bars. I was able to hold so steady!!!


We are lucky to have some great people represent our products so well  You guys are awsome! 

Your lucky that John let you try his bar--someone I know would not even take it off his bow.


----------



## Vendetta2

MICCOX said:


> Well I fill like I am geting old I tock my little girl to her first day of Kindergaten and the yougest one starts preshool next Monday.


Not old, there just growning up to fast--Corin started 3rd grade Tuesday and Paige starts preschool after labor day  I am sad but excited to see how she will do.


----------



## Vendetta2

Well i just got the news, Jason just pawned the girls off on his parents, so I am shooting the R-100 with him...more practice is much needed. Right now my goal is to come home with all my arrows.


----------



## Vendetta2

1hotdoe said:


> Jay, just wanted to say Happy Belated Birthday!!!
> And Sara, your bow is beautiful! It was a toss up for me between the SR-71 & the Allure. We decided on the SR & I was able to shoot a friends allure & fell in love w it! What a great shooting bow....good luck w it, you won't want to put it down!


Thanks Steph--Jason is jealous of my rest-guess it is a good thing it is pink! I do have to say that my T-bar came up missing already! Guess I am going to have a custom made stabilizer as well! Maybe like the one he just gave away--wouldn't that just make John mad  No that is one of a kind, he wouldnt even make one for me!


----------



## MICCOX

Vendetta2 said:


> Well i just got the news, Jason just pawned the girls off on his parents, so I am shooting the R-100 with him...more practice is much needed. Right now my goal is to come home with all my arrows.


 Say Sara you just go out and have fun that is what it is all about.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Sara I showed Amy your bow the other night and I believe the comment was "oooooooooo, me likey!" Arrows are not real cheap but the memories will last forever, long after the arrows are all gone. Shoot it like you own it I say and let the arrows land where they may! Good luck in the R-100, wish they had one in oregon...:angry:


----------



## asa1485

Ah what tha heck. That is what hubbies with connections are for . Shoot'm like you stole'em!!


----------



## alfabuck

Well just got 2 sets all ready and cameras placed out. Im ready for the season. Steph , my buddy Joe, Chris and i are starting a little film production gig this year so we will be doing alot of videoing this season. It should be a great time and cant wait to get it going. Now we are just deciding on a name for our production gig.


----------



## Vendetta2

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Sara I showed Amy your bow the other night and I believe the comment was "oooooooooo, me likey!" Arrows are not real cheap but the memories will last forever, long after the arrows are all gone. Shoot it like you own it I say and let the arrows land where they may! Good luck in the R-100, wish they had one in oregon...:angry:


I love my bow--I can pull so much more and the let off is awsome--I really enjoy it more now. I shot a little more last night but then had to get the kids in bed for today was there first day of school.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang it looks like it is going to be a great day


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Well just got 2 sets all ready and cameras placed out. Im ready for the season. Steph , my buddy Joe, Chris and i are starting a little film production gig this year so we will be doing alot of videoing this season. It should be a great time and cant wait to get it going. Now we are just deciding on a name for our production gig.


Cool I love trying to video hunts.....what kind of camera you all using this year? I still am using my JVC digital SD Card camera that last about 4 hours on standard battery. 


Jason what days will you be at the R100?


----------



## alfabuck

Im going to use a Cnon Vixia Hmf40 it is a high def 1080p camera but compact in size. It should work good. Im starting out using that with my GOPRO high def action camera mounted on my bow facing me. We want to get a second camara asap so we can have two crews running this season. Next year well probably get a higher end camara and start expanding. I am ready to rock now with three Reconyx's in the woods as we speak, these last 24 days are gonna feel like an eternity. Comeon Sept. 10!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Cool I love trying to video hunts.....what kind of camera you all using this year? I still am using my JVC digital SD Card camera that last about 4 hours on standard battery.
> 
> 
> Jason what days will you be at the R100?


I will be there sat and sun. Probably wont get there till 9:30 or sat.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

well, to my excitement, the brown truck fairy left me a gift on the doorstep!


----------



## jfuller17

Sweetness!!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Bowhunter you will love that bow it byfar one of the best shooting bow I have shot.


----------



## jfuller17

MICCOX said:


> Say Bowhunter you will love that bow it byfar one of the best shooting bow I have shot.


They are great bows for sure!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I can't wait to get it set up and shooting. Doesn't look likely before bow season this year so it will most likely sit until the winter when I have more time. Elk season starts in a week so between packing all my gear, planning my daughters first birthday, work, everyday family life, issues at work, etc... sheeeesh I am tired just typing it all... long story short, no time or money = hanging bare bow.


----------



## alfabuck

Getting ready to start working. Can't wait to get home tonight and go buy my new hd camcorder for video hunts this season. Big weekend pulling Sd cards and taking inventory. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockinxj00

jfuller17 said:


> Booooo!!!!!! NASCAR over R100? You have issues!


I don't think you would turn down free tickets to the race. Oh and did I say FREE.


----------



## Vendetta2

Rockinxj00 said:


> I don't think you would turn down free tickets to the race. Oh and did I say FREE.


I think he would turn them down to go shoot! Now if it was a sprint car race maybe not, but nascar -yes I think he would.


----------



## Madlaz

Sara what is your draw lenght and poundage on your bow my sons wife is very interested in the allure bow now she wants one for Christmas what do they sell for since she saw yours tell her its a 1000.00 for bare bow she wont let her husband spend that much.


----------



## Madlaz

oops i forgot to tell you her name is Tara close to Sara


----------



## jfuller17

Vendetta2 said:


> I think he would turn them down to go shoot! Now if it was a sprint car race maybe not, but nascar -yes I think he would.


BINGO!!! Screw NASCAR. Been there done that. Real racing is not to be found there. Do yourself a favor and go see some real cars race. Not taxi cabs.


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> oops i forgot to tell you her name is Tara close to Sara


Laz, her bow is the 30-40 pounder. She is drawing 26". I am not 100% sure on the price. I imagine its about what the rest of them run. 750.00 -800.00 ?? As far as the bow goes....its well worth the money. Its just as nice as my SR-71 and Infinity. I could shoot it and be happy.


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys I would like to wish all of you luck that are going to the R-100.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Mike, getting ready to head out and drop off kids to get over to the shoot with Sara.


----------



## Vendetta2

Just got home from shooting the R-100-- oh my 50 targets and all that walking--1 kid you not we waiting in line on the 2nd target for an hour--after 1 they had a double, but after that it went smooth! I did pretty good...my goal was 300 got a 331, not to loose any arrows--if i tape one back together I will have 6 again- found it but cant use  get at least 1 12, got 3! I should of had another goal --to beat Jason at least one of the targets -beat him 2 times.






Here is my first 12!!


----------



## Vendetta2

Got me a new set of goals for Sunday  need to rest first.


----------



## JONEZ24

Great shooting with you guys today, the wait at the first and then on 41 sucked. I don't know what got into me today, I was 28 up through 40 targets but then it all went downhill. Finished with a 503 and I shot a total of 3 5s. Hopefully tomorrow I can continue with the good shooting and fix the few bad shots.


----------



## MICCOX

It sounds like avery one had fun.
I will be heading out at 2am to go scouting for elk for the last time be for the season opens on the 27th.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Great shooting with you guys today, the wait at the first and then on 41 sucked. I don't know what got into me today, I was 28 up through 40 targets but then it all went downhill. Finished with a 503 and I shot a total of 3 5s. Hopefully tomorrow I can continue with the good shooting and fix the few bad shots.


Nick, you shot the best I ever seen you shoot. You put on a clinic on the first 40 targets! Very nice shooting!!!


----------



## asa1485

Vendetta2 said:


> Just got home from shooting the R-100-- oh my 50 targets and all that walking--1 kid you not we waiting in line on the 2nd target for an hour--after 1 they had a double, but after that it went smooth! I did pretty good...my goal was 300 got a 331, not to loose any arrows--if i tape one back together I will have 6 again- found it but cant use  get at least 1 12, got 3! I should of had another goal --to beat Jason at least one of the targets -beat him 2 times.
> View attachment 1142841
> Here is my first 12!!


Very nice shootin'


----------



## jfuller17

Had a good time today again at the R100. I shot above the 1000 goal for both days and sara improves from a 331 sat to a 407 today. We both shot the apple which was awsome. Sara didnt want to try it but I made her and now shes glad she did! We had a blast and met some cool people.


----------



## jfuller17

Cant get pics to load......I hate it when this happens. I dont know how to resize??? Anyone know what I need to do?


----------



## MICCOX

Well Jay it sounds like you all had a great time.

For me and my scouting trip it was great seen 60+ head and to bulls that will go 300+ just hope to see tham next week when the season opens.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Had a good time today again at the R100. I shot above the 1000 goal for both days and sara improves from a 331 sat to a 407 today. We both shot the apple which was awsome. Sara didnt want to try it but I made her and now shes glad she did! We had a blast and met some cool people.


Congrats Sara, sounds like you and the Allure are getting along nicely!


----------



## JONEZ24

I will have to say, that Allure is one sweet looking bow. I think Jason was a little jealous that people paid more attention to Sara's bow than to his. I see some pink accessories in Jason's future.

Sara, be careful, if you get too good Jason may not let you play anymore or he may do some special tuning to that bow to slow you down!


----------



## Vendetta2

JONEZ24 said:


> I will have to say, that Allure is one sweet looking bow. I think Jason was a little jealous that people paid more attention to Sara's bow than to his. I see some pink accessories in Jason's future.
> 
> Sara, be careful, if you get too good Jason may not let you play anymore or he may do some special tuning to that bow to slow you down!


Nick you are so right Jason was jealous!! It is a sharp looking bow- it might be a little to pretty for Jason!


----------



## Vendetta2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Congrats Sara, sounds like you and the Allure are getting along nicely!


Thanks- I believe the Allure and I will be good friends for quite some time


----------



## Vendetta2

My first 12 of the day!! I had a total of (5) 12!! I did alot better day 2...very happy


----------



## alfabuck

That is awesome! Great shooting Sara and you will only get better and better. Way to represent for Vendetta. I had a busy weekend scouting and jockeying stands around. Pulled my sd cards and got 6 shooters so far so its looking like a great year already. I been filming with the new camera starting to get some footage filmed for our team. I'll keep you all updated on how my season pans out.


----------



## MICCOX

Sara that is some great shooting may be J ay sould add some pink to his bow.


----------



## twistedfreak

saw your product this weekend at the r100 and was wondering about how i might get a hold of one i used to be a staff shooter of posten and since he no longer is making them im looking into new gear in the stab end of the bow thanks Bryan


----------



## Vendetta2

MICCOX said:


> Sara that is some great shooting may be J ay sould add some pink to his bow.


If he ever would do that, Im afraid my rest would come up missing..he is jealous of that!


----------



## Vendetta2

I really like shooting with Jason, but I will never tell him what I think he got before we walk to the target! OMG! I told him I thought it was a 5 after he shot and he said "Thanks that is what I like to hear before I even look at it! His tone was mean:angry: It really was an 8! A lesson learned! And he told me just have fun. No fun at that moment! But by then next target things came around All is good, guess everyone has there pet peeves, I learned another one of his..oops!


----------



## jfuller17

twistedfreak said:


> saw your product this weekend at the r100 and was wondering about how i might get a hold of one i used to be a staff shooter of posten and since he no longer is making them im looking into new gear in the stab end of the bow thanks Bryan


Byran, you can learn more about them at www.vendettaarchery.net if you have any questions please ask me. Would love to help if needed.


----------



## alfabuck

Vendetta2 said:


> I really like shooting with Jason, but I will never tell him what I think he got before we walk to the target! OMG! I told him I thought it was a 5 after he shot and he said "Thanks that is what I like to hear before I even look at it! His tone was mean:angry: It really was an 8! A lesson learned! And he told me just have fun. No fun at that moment! But by then next target things came around All is good, guess everyone has there pet peeves, I learned another one of his..oops!


Haha! Putting my man on blast! Jay it's all about having fun! Temper temper hahahaha!! I know the feeling man that's why I'm laughing lol!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedfreak

looking into the enforcer with some rxtra weight couple 2oz and some 1 oz weights, 12 in main with the 5 in t


----------



## bcbow1971

twistedfreak said:


> looking into the enforcer with some rxtra weight couple 2oz and some 1 oz weights, 12 in main with the 5 in t


Hey brother that one you looked at the R100 yesterday on my Ibex was the 10" with 4oz on each side. You said it felt good in your hands but the best part is that Jason can set you up with different weights to play with. Glad to meet you and also was fun watching you shoot the African side as well as the Iron buck with someone elses Ibex!!!

Rock On

Brian


----------



## twistedfreak

yea that was pretty fun and shooting with you and i must say that the ibex felt great(pretty bad thqt i was the only one to 12 the iron buck at 60 with someelses bow that i have never shot before) got my athens application filled out this mornign and sent back but i shoot a 12 in now and i think i like that length so what are we talking i seem to carry the weight on the left side rail like 2-3 oz more on that side


----------



## bcbow1971

PM Sent


----------



## SX?

jfuller17 said:


> Cant get pics to load......I hate it when this happens. I dont know how to resize??? Anyone know what I need to do?


Go to and download:

http://www.getpaint.net/

Easiest "free" imaging and editing software out there!

Even a caveman can use it!!!!....








MPL


----------



## SX?

BTW Sara.....Great shooting this past weekend.
But....pink on J's bow??? You really think he is jealous?.....Oh my!
If he does that, you better keep an eye on him!
MPL


----------



## jfuller17

SX? said:


> BTW Sara.....Great shooting this past weekend.
> But....pink on J's bow??? You really think he is jealous?.....Oh my!
> If he does that, you better keep an eye on him!
> MPL


Mike,mike,mike..........that's not going to happen. No pink for me!


----------



## asa1485

Nope. He likes purple........................oopppsss. Cat out of the bag....


Ready for huntin' season Jay?


----------



## Madlaz

Trying to remember who was the left handed guy on here that shot a pink hoyt anyone remember who he was thatsaid it takes a man to shoot a pink bow LMAO


----------



## MICCOX

Madlaz said:


> Trying to remember who was the left handed guy on here that shot a pink hoyt anyone remember who he was thatsaid it takes a man to shoot a pink bow LMAO


THAT IS RIGHT IT DOES TAKE MAN TO BE ABLE TO SHOOT PINK AND THANK IT WAS jONNY


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I got the stickers in the mail today Jay, just wanted to let you know and say thanks again! I will be leavin for elk camp on Friday morning and won't be back until the 5th of september so you guys all have a good one and say a prayer to the elk gods for me!


----------



## bcbow1971

Got a few fellas from the R100 checking out my stabs and will be getting ahold of you Jason!


----------



## alfabuck

Nothing wrong with pink, i was thinking of getting my hunting bow done in pink realtree lol!JK! I think Jay would look good sporting the pink accessories.


----------



## Vendetta2

SX? said:


> BTW Sara.....Great shooting this past weekend.
> But....pink on J's bow??? You really think he is jealous?.....Oh my!
> If he does that, you better keep an eye on him!
> MPL


Thanks Mike--got alot of looks on the Allure! 
J- is just jealous of my drop away rest-he said if it wasnt pink, it might come up missing..so lucky for me it is pink!!


----------



## Madlaz

Hey Mike Cox be sure to send to send of the elk smoked sausage when you kill that bull elk after all i led you here ha ha and dont forget bit i will keep reminding you good luck hunting get a big one. send me some sausage what i meant to say {edit}


----------



## bushmasterar15

Need to bring this back up.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Mark........its been another killer week with Enforcer sales!! Thanks again to all!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's good to hear Jason, when you build a great product and back it up with outstanding CS the word gets out!


----------



## bushmasterar15

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks Mark........its been another killer week with Enforcer sales!! Thanks again to all!


Not a problem. Glad to help out. Now only to get some cash to get another of these awesome stabilizers.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning avery one hope you all have a great day.


----------



## jfuller17

Had a good day here man. Sold 8 bars today!


----------



## twistedfreak

do you do your own powder jason as i would like to send you some powder to do my parts in before you build the stab let me know and if so shoot me you address and ill get you the powder asap or if you would like send me the stuff and ill coat it and put it together how ever you like will work for me just let me know as im ready to buy


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jay you did have a great day 8 bars would be good.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Vendetta taking everyone by storm. They know whats up. Something is going down.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

This will be my last post until I return from the elk woods on september 5th. Good luck to all those who are hunting while I am and I will let you know how I did when I get back!


----------



## bcbow1971

BowHunter4Lif said:


> This will be my last post until I return from the elk woods on september 5th. Good luck to all those who are hunting while I am and I will let you know how I did when I get back!


Good luck!!!


----------



## Madlaz

Good luck get a Big Un


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck out there! I need as much luck as i can get with hurricane Irene barreling toward us. Im battoning down the hatches getting prepared for this one guys.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good luck on that elk hunt BowHunter4Lif, hope to see some pics if you get a nice one!

alfa, you guys be safe down there, hopefully the storm doesn't hit y'all too hard.


----------



## Madlaz

John you and Steph be careful hope its not to bad how close to the coast are you.


----------



## jfuller17

twistedfreak said:


> do you do your own powder jason as i would like to send you some powder to do my parts in before you build the stab let me know and if so shoot me you address and ill get you the powder asap or if you would like send me the stuff and ill coat it and put it together how ever you like will work for me just let me know as im ready to buy


We do not powder coat our parts. We use a type 3 anodizing on the parts. We do however powdercoat the weights since they are steel. I dont have a lot of raw peices laying around because we run high quanities of parts at a time to get the best anodizing prices. I might have a few bare weights there but that would be about it. What color where you thinking?

Jason


----------



## jfuller17

Good luck elk hunting buddy!!! Keep us in mind if you get one down. Also John be safe and take care over there!


----------



## twistedfreak

its green that im going to do the riser of my excell
its like a antifreeze color


----------



## JONEZ24

Well Jason, my brother will soon be a member of the Strother Brothers! I just worked out a deal to trade my PSE for a SR-71 here in the classifieds. I should have it at my house in a little over a week. If he weren't wrong handed, I would have two SR's but that is the way it goes.


----------



## MICCOX

BowHunter4Lif said:


> This will be my last post until I return from the elk woods on september 5th. Good luck to all those who are hunting while I am and I will let you know how I did when I get back!


Say good luck on your elk hunt for my self I will be leaving after work on saturday for a one day elk hunt and I will let you all know what happens when I get back on monday


----------



## alfabuck

Madlaz said:


> John you and Steph be careful hope its not to bad how close to the coast are you.


About 50 miles. Well be ok. We have a generator incase the power goes like they say it will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

SX? said:


> Go to and download:
> 
> http://www.getpaint.net/
> 
> Easiest "free" imaging and editing software out there!
> 
> Even a caveman can use it!!!!....
> View attachment 1144765
> 
> 
> MPL


 Got to shoot the SX-1 tonight. Gotta say, it shot really good


----------



## jfuller17

twistedfreak said:


> its green that im going to do the riser of my excell
> its like a antifreeze color


That will be sweet!!! I dont have the parts of the bar, but I do have a few bare weights I can send with it and you can have those done in the same color? That would still look pretty sick!


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Well Jason, my brother will soon be a member of the Strother Brothers! I just worked out a deal to trade my PSE for a SR-71 here in the classifieds. I should have it at my house in a little over a week. If he weren't wrong handed, I would have two SR's but that is the way it goes.


Nice Nick. Bout time he comes around!!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Got to shoot the SX-1 tonight. Gotta say, it shot really good


They are pretty sweet shooters for sure Pete. Might have to look into one in the future.


----------



## Madlaz

Jason have the eyeball decals for the grudge come in yet.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Come on Jason, you used to be a Hoyt guy to, lol.


----------



## Vendetta2

Rockinxj00 said:


> Come on Jason, you used to be a Hoyt guy to, lol.


bowtech
hoyt
and now strothers--

I really think Jason found the bow for him for sure -----strothers!!


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Jason have the eyeball decals for the grudge come in yet.


No not yet Laz......mainly due to me being slow to order them.


----------



## jfuller17

Well not that it matters really since its a fun shoot (R100) but sucked on sat and went home and changed a few things including my peep and on the north american course on sunday at the R100 I placed 12th out of 213. Got my crap together. It was fun and it was cool shooting with Sara.


----------



## Madlaz

Jay get on the stick with then eye balls my black grudge has big empty place in the middle and indoor fixing to start soon surely they dont cost a kings ransom i hope got to look cool when seoson starts dam these grudges work great .


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Jay get on the stick with then eye balls my black grudge has big empty place in the middle and indoor fixing to start soon surely they dont cost a kings ransom i hope got to look cool when seoson starts dam these grudges work great .



I am on it buddy.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.

Well this is going to be a long week for me I have 7 days be for I leave to go on my 5 day elk hunt wish me luck.


----------



## Madlaz

Good luck Mike getting hungry for some smoked elk sausage lol


----------



## Rockinxj00

So Jay looks like I will be needing another Enforcer. I'm going to use the one I got and see how I like the 10" on the SR-71 once it gets here and I get it set up. Can't wait to see how this thing shoots.


----------



## MICCOX

Well the count down has begone 6 days and counting come on elk.


----------



## twistedfreak

jason shoot me a price for a 12 with 5 cross bar and extra weights 1 of each oz you have for me so i can get you the money out asap thanks bryan


----------



## bushmasterar15

MICCOX said:


> Well the count down has begone 6 days and counting come on elk.


Good luck on your hunt. Sept. 9th starts archery elk here but didn't get drawn. Might just head out and help out some friends.


----------



## MICCOX

Man where is avery one it has been very quite over here.


----------



## Madlaz

Sales have been so good I heard that Jason is out looking for a pink Hummer for Sara so she could go out and shoot pink elaphants.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm here, been taking a mini break from posting on the forums...I spend too much time on the computer sometimes and need a break. Just got a new bow, an Elite Hunter. I'm working on getting it all dialed in for the upcoming deer season. Here's a few pics of my new killing machine.


----------



## MICCOX

Man that is a great looking bow what happened with the Vanquish.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I ended up selling it, it just wasn't for me. I really wanted to like it, but it just wasn't meant to be. In the end it all boils down to how well you shoot the bow, and I just didn't shoot it well and I never felt comfortable with it. The Hunter has very similar specs to the Vanquish, but it has a much different overall feel to it. I definitely prefer Binary (slaved) type cam systems.


----------



## JONEZ24

Well it is official Jason, my brother is now a member of the Strother Brothers. I was lucky enough to pull in the drive just as the mailman was delivering his bow. I just came in from giving it to him and he seems happy with it so we will see when he shoots it.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea thanks bro. Now I just need to get it setup And see how it shoots.


----------



## alfabuck

Good evening guys, i have last minute preparations to do tommorrow before my bow opener next Saturday. I have a nice buck coming in regularly to one particular stand which i am setting Steph up on. Cant wait to get our video production under way. If any of you guys are intersted hit me up on Facebook at "Last Draw Outdoors". Our real name is Last Draw Productions but it wouldn't allow me to use "productions" under my name. Good luck to all of you out in the field this hunting season and i will keep you all updated as our season progresses. Here is a little teaser of what Steph is up against lol!


----------



## 1hotdoe

Wish me luck guys!!! Good luck to everyone this hunting season!!! Sara ,i'm officially a Strother Sister!!!LOL!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good luck out there Steph.


----------



## MICCOX

Well 4 more day guy till my hunt but would like to wish avery one good luck on there hunts.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Well gang I am back and I had some luck! Hes not a bruiser like I had hoped but with 5 wildfires and the bucks being pretty non existant and limited time to hunt this year, I shot the first thing I saw that was legal and a decent shot. 45 yards, slightly quartered to, went in just in front of the near shoulder and exited through the rib cage on the offside, got lung and jugular... ewwww. He went 30 yards and expired. MEAT IN THE FREEZER!!! Thats all a hunter could hope for (horns don't taste good anyway... LOL)





















He has good body size on him, hes probably a three year old deer. Small horns for a deer his size.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice man! Congrats buddy!!


----------



## jfuller17

Go get'em Steph and John


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Yea thanks bro. Now I just need to get it setup And see how it shoots.


Get on it buddy!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Nice man! Congrats buddy!!


Thanks Jay!! I still have a doe tag to fill come October so I might just have a real full freezer this year! And an elk to boot.... dream season here I come!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

1hotdoe said:


> Wish me luck guys!!! Good luck to everyone this hunting season!!! Sara ,i'm officially a Strother Sister!!!LOL!!!


Good luck Steph.


----------



## MICCOX

Two more days and the hunt is on.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys and gals this will be my last post tell I come back from my elk hunting trip.
I wish you all luck on your hunts and hope you all have a great week.


----------



## alfabuck

Go get um Mike!!! Congrats Bowhunter for a great little buck!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good luck Mike, have fun and be safe!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good Morning


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Where has our fearless leader Jason been lately...it's been awfully quiet on here as of late.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Where has our fearless leader Jason been lately...it's been awfully quiet on here as of late.


I am still here buddy  just been a building machine! I check in every night before bed. I am never gone for very long. I see all. LOL


----------



## Vendetta2

1hotdoe said:


> Wish me luck guys!!! Good luck to everyone this hunting season!!! Sara ,i'm officially a Strother Sister!!!LOL!!!


Awsome I need a sister to keep all these brothers under control! Good luck on your upcoming adventures!


----------



## Madlaz

Sara have the grudge eye balls decals come in yet need them indoor starts next week thanks Laz my grudge looks naked need clothes on.Laz


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good morning.


----------



## MICCOX

Back home but with no elk had seen a lot but no luck geting close I will have 2 more weekends I will see what happens.

HOPE ALL HAS BEEN GOING WELL.


----------



## jfuller17

MICCOX said:


> Back home but with no elk had seen a lot but no luck geting close I will have 2 more weekends I will see what happens.
> 
> HOPE ALL HAS BEEN GOING WELL.


Sorry to hear that Mike. Hopefully next time it will go better.


----------



## MICCOX

Evening bump.


----------



## alfabuck

Had a great weekend in the woods. Steph got her die out of the way and I saw a 120" 8pt the first night and a 125-130" 9 pt last night. So far it's been great. Now I just have to get out and shoot a doe so I can shoot my buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Had a great weekend in the woods. Steph got her die out of the way and I saw a 120" 8pt the first night and a 125-130" 9 pt last night. So far it's been great. Now I just have to get out and shoot a doe so I can shoot my buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get them buddy!!


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Sara have the grudge eye balls decals come in yet need them indoor starts next week thanks Laz my grudge looks naked need clothes on.Laz


Laz, I have the decals now so PM me your address and I will get them headed your way!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

its funny how hunting season makes certain threads slow way down LOL. I hope everybody is having a safe and productive season thus far.


----------



## Madlaz

Thanks Jason look forward to dressing up my naked stabs with the eyes maybe my bow will see the x better every little bit helps lol


----------



## panther08

Alpha last weekend was a slow start for the team. Congratulations Steph on the doe and sorry to hear about the Buck. This weekend the cold front should help get the deer moving so we will be busy filming and hopefully filling all of are tags.
Last draw production,
Chris


----------



## jfuller17

panther08 said:


> Alpha last weekend was a slow start for the team. Congratulations Steph on the doe and sorry to hear about the Buck. This weekend the cold front should help get the deer moving so we will be busy filming and hopefully filling all of are tags.
> Last draw production,
> Chris


Good luck to all the Last Draw team!


----------



## jfuller17

Laz.......Decals on the way!


----------



## twistedfreak

got the stuff last night Jason thanks again


----------



## alfabuck

We should have a way better weekend in the field this week with the fall in temperature and the full moon is gone.....thank god!


----------



## MICCOX

Say good luck this weekend John.


----------



## Madlaz

Good luck this weekend to Mike and John get a Biguuun


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

going back out after elk... welcome to the RUT!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good luck out there guy's


----------



## jfuller17

Good luck to all you guys out in the field!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well out in a spot on ft knix that I seen 4 shooters last night but they never got close tyd 90 yards.....not bad for never hunting this area. I moved 300 yards within 30 yards of where they all crossed last night hoping that the bachelors will repeat tonight. Seen some early scrapes here and a young super tall 84whas pointer with what looks to be 8" brow tines already was working the scrapes but the big boys just walked on by them. Her is a picture of where I was sitting yesterday morning and after I moved for evening they were within 2 yards of......lol. I am across from that spot 114 yards and on a rise to see them coming from 300 yards away. Its extended gun season here on base but I have my bow. Only shot I heard so far was towards a food plot about an hour ago. Someone desperate for a doe I guess.










uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Brian!!! I still have till the 1st before I can go. Got most of everything ready though.


----------



## Mao

Sorry I have been missing in action for a while guys... Been busy finishing moving my family as well as my parents and grand parents and having a baby girl which was born on Sept. 6th. So I haven't been doing to much other than that. I have been running some cams and shooting quite a bit when I can. I hope to video my dad shooting the bigger of these two bucks and getting my cousin his first archery shot at the second buck. I havent found what I am looking for yet. Good luck to the Vendetta boys this fall!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang hope avery one is doing well.


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck to everyone hitting the woods this week. We will be out there rain or shine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madlaz

Wish i knew how to post pictures these grudge decals look awesome on these solid black grudge bars they really make the stabs stand out Jason glad you sent four cause i ruined one kinda tricky to put on straight so my b bar stays naked lol thanks.


----------



## jfuller17

Laz, I bet they do look awsome on the black bar!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Madlaz said:


> Wish i knew how to post pictures these grudge decals look awesome on these solid black grudge bars they really make the stabs stand out Jason glad you sent four cause i ruined one kinda tricky to put on straight so my b bar stays naked lol thanks.


Must be nice Laz you figured the artist would have gotten a set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Must be nice Laz you figured the artist would have gotten a set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There coming John!!!! I haven't forgot about you!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hey there Vendetta Crew, hows everybody been doing lately? Just getting ready for the upcoming archery season here, still gotta wait til Oct. 15th here in WNY.


----------



## alfabuck

Haha I know you haven't buddy I just like messing with you buddy lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madlaz

Yep Mr Piccaso John you did do a work of art will probably be in the archers hall of fame


----------



## Madlaz

now my dead end is naked get to work Piccaso John


----------



## alfabuck

Haha im in the middle of painting the woods red lol. As soon as im done that ill get on it.


----------



## jfuller17

Well I just got back from a pretty long meeting with my machine shop.....I will throw this out there, not to long from now there will be a new second generation "T" head with more adjustablity then the ones we currently have. Something I have been drawing up and getting ready for a little while. Also will have a "simple" side bar bracket as well. I will keep you all informed.

Jason


----------



## Madlaz

Let me guess a slotted ofset bar.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Well I just got back from a pretty long meeting with my machine shop.....I will throw this out there, not to long from now there will be a new second generation "T" head with more adjustablity then the ones we currently have. Something I have been drawing up and getting ready for a little while. Also will have a "simple" side bar bracket as well. I will keep you all informed.
> 
> Jason


Nice Jay. I'm glad to hear you are going to do it. It will be an awesome setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Let me guess a slotted ofset bar.


Not exactly


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I can't wait to see it Jay! I do have 2 more bows to get bars on...hhhmmmmm this is going to cost me a fortune LOL


----------



## MICCOX

Jay that is great news but it will be a some time before I will be geting a new bar lost my job to day hope I can find some thing soon.


----------



## panther08

Jay I don't know u but sure do hope to talk to u one day. John speaks very highly of you. If you make the new stab u better not so it on here or someone will start making them to lol.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Can't wait to see the 2nd generation T-head Jason!


----------



## jfuller17

panther08 said:


> Jay I don't know u but sure do hope to talk to u one day. John speaks very highly of you. If you make the new stab u better not so it on here or someone will start making them to lol.


Aint that the truth buddy!


----------



## Vendetta2

jfuller17 said:


> aint that the truth buddy!


all i can say be careful who you trust! I would love to say that you can trust everyone but some people just have a motive from the start and you can feel that about some people.


----------



## panther08

I don't shoot y'all stabs just good friend with Alfa so I have no motive.john really likes them wish y'all luck.


----------



## jfuller17

panther08 said:


> I don't shoot y'all stabs just good friend with Alfa so I have no motive.john really likes them wish y'all luck.


Thanks buddy! Johns a good guy for sure man.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I really like them too, I shoot whatever makes me shoot my absolute best...and the Vendetta Archery Enforcer is that piece of equipment that helps me shoot better.


----------



## Madlaz

I see now who reads your threads and copied my idea from a year back and from another company.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well I for one will stick with my man Jason. The rest are just not a Vendetta...and they never will be. Nobody out there can match the friendly service that Jason gives every one of his customers.


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey all, it's been too long. Now that I'm back at college it's consuming my life! Hardly any time to shoot. Jason, one of the guys on the team ordered or is ordering a bar off your website today. He's really pumped about getting one. good luck to all you guys this weekend. shoot straight!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well I for one will stick with my man Jason. The rest are just not a Vendetta...and they never will be. Nobody out there can match the friendly service that Jason gives every one of his customers.


Thanks man. This is what we will continue to do no matter how many copies are out there. We will always do our very best to make the best products out there and back them up with great service. In the end thats what matters. As you said "Everything else is just not a Vendetta" hmmmm maybe we found a new slogan?


----------



## ohiohunter02

Well opening morning proved to be a wet one but I was out anyhow. Hopefully this afternoon will be better... jay, I like the new slogan...lol


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great buddy. Hey wet or not, you can't kill something if your not out there. Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I wish I was in a tree today, I have to settle for shooting foam deer. However the combination of my Elite Hunter armed with a Vendetta Enforcer is crushing all foam animals leaving a path of destruction of epic proportions.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks man. This is what we will continue to do no matter how many copies are out there. We will always do our very best to make the best products out there and back them up with great service. In the end thats what matters. As you said "Everything else is just not a Vendetta" hmmmm maybe we found a new slogan?


Feel free my brother...let the others imitate while Vendetta dominates!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

We can't have Vendetta on the 2nd page...where's my brothers and sisters at?


----------



## jfuller17

Well since the "other" stabilizer companies have decided they need to plead there cases in public, I suppose I will say my peace as well. I really didn't want to go out and say anything and maybe I shouldn't, but I feel if the "other" guys can speak there mind then there should be no reason we can't either. First of all Joe.....you are a great guy and I enjoyed talking with you multiple times. I want to state first off that I wish you the best man I really do, you have great ideas. But all the talk about who's first gets pretty old. If you had something before the Hammer then great. I do believe you are a out of the box thinker and this is very possible that you did. I kinda remember a "t" deal that went on the back of the riser and connected in lego like links. You have some great stuff and killer ideas. But the Hammer is what you seem to be arguing about. We released ours here on AT on November 9th, the next day November 10th you had your ad on AT about the Hammer. Its wasn't for several months after that you actually had a product that people could buy and ship. By this time we had already shipped nearly 50 bars. This is the last time I am ever bringing this back up. Like I said before if you had something out before then good job. Either way a first or not for Vendetta I see now you have changed to a carbon rod. We already were doing that with the Enforcer and many many conversations with on the phone with you you clearly stated you did NOT want to use carbon and didn't believe in extreme front of center weight. And now you do and things must of changed theory wise for you. I never said anything bad about you doing this I simply poked fun back and forth at each other about it. No harm no foul. Fun as usual. Now this is where John comes in with Predator. My biggest beef with John is he is taking credit for things he did not design. 1st a "T" style head.....Either Joe or I were first. (I really don't care who has the first anymore). The hi-mod carbon on the "T" style bar.........Vendetta all the way. The 4-2-1 weights on the "t".........Vendetta all the way. The aluminum head on the "T"..........Paradigm. John stated to me that his machine shop guy came up with the slot in the middle not him. So he gets on here and tells everyone that he spent 4 months designing this brand new best stabilizer on the market. Its simply not true. If he had come on and just admitted that he liked the other bars that are on here and I copied them but added a dampening system then I would have let things be. I can clearly tell by both of your words on archerytalk that John has cried on your shoulder about how bad a guy I am cause I "jumped" him after HE text me first. All I said was I would like to see your patent app or numbers and I also told him he was taking credit for something he did not design. The Patent deal I called BS and am still waiting for him to prove me wrong. He continues to ignore me on the subject. Nuff said on that then. I don't like to do this but if everyone else is, then I don't feel I should sit back and just take the beating. We are our own company. I fully understand there will be other versions and ideas on the Enforcer. With that said we (Vendetta Archery) will just have to continue to offer the best product and service WE can and let the cards fall where they may from there. I guess I hope you both succeed at what you wish for. I am done talking about this subject and hope both of you do the same and lets get back to just getting along and shooting our bows. That's why we started doing this anyway. Stuff like this takes the fun right out of it. 


Jason


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Well since the "other" stabilizer companies have decided they need to plead there cases in public, I suppose I will say my peace as well. I really didn't want to go out and say anything and maybe I shouldn't, but I feel if the "other" guys can speak there mind then there should be no reason we can't either. First of all Joe.....you are a great guy and I enjoyed talking with you multiple times. I want to state first off that I wish you the best man I really do, you have great ideas. But all the talk about who's first gets pretty old. If you had something before the Hammer then great. I do believe you are a out of the box thinker and this is very possible that you did. I kinda remember a "t" deal that went on the back of the riser and connected in lego like links. You have some great stuff and killer ideas. But the Hammer is what you seem to be arguing about. We released ours here on AT on November 9th, the next day November 10th you had your ad on AT about the Hammer. Its wasn't for several months after that you actually had a product that people could buy and ship. By this time we had already shipped nearly 50 bars. This is the last time I am ever bringing this back up. Like I said before if you had something out before then good job. Either way a first or not for Vendetta I see now you have changed to a carbon rod. We already were doing that with the Enforcer and many many conversations with on the phone with you you clearly stated you did NOT want to use carbon and didn't believe in extreme front of center weight. And now you do and things must of changed theory wise for you. I never said anything bad about you doing this I simply poked fun back and forth at each other about it. No harm no foul. Fun as usual. Now this is where John comes in with Predator. My biggest beef with John is he is taking credit for things he did not design. 1st a "T" style head.....Either Joe or I were first. (I really don't care who has the first anymore). The hi-mod carbon on the "T" style bar.........Vendetta all the way. The 4-2-1 weights on the "t".........Vendetta all the way. The aluminum head on the "T"..........Paradigm. John stated to me that his machine shop guy came up with the slot in the middle not him. So he gets on here and tells everyone that he spent 4 months designing this brand new best stabilizer on the market. Its simply not true. If he had come on and just admitted that he liked the other bars that are on here and I copied them but added a dampening system then I would have let things be. I can clearly tell by both of your words on archerytalk that John has cried on your shoulder about how bad a guy I am cause I "jumped" him after HE text me first. All I said was I would like to see your patent app or numbers and I also told him he was taking credit for something he did not design. The Patent deal I called BS and am still waiting for him to prove me wrong. He continues to ignore me on the subject. Nuff said on that then. I don't like to do this but if everyone else is, then I don't feel I should sit back and just take the beating. We are our own company. I fully understand there will be other versions and ideas on the Enforcer. With that said we (Vendetta Archery) will just have to continue to offer the best product and service WE can and let the cards fall where they may from there. I guess I hope you both succeed at what you wish for. I am done talking about this subject and hope both of you do the same and lets get back to just getting along and shooting our bows. That's why we started doing this anyway. Stuff like this takes the fun right out of it.
> 
> 
> Jason


Well said Jay. I haven't said much on the subject and really don't think it's my place to. I can say that they will all be great bars and who cares who did what first and so on......i wish all the ventures the best and think each one offers the archer a little different design. With that said I love my Vendetta bars and customer service and believe it's the best bar I've ever shot and have had much success with it. If nothing else Vendetta has the best customer service out there and that's where they shine. Vendetta "Customer service to the T" !!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Jason, I for one commend you on how you have handled this whole situation. You are a true gentleman and ambassador for the sport we all love. I couldn't be more proud to support you and Sara in your business. Honesty and integrity go a long way in my book, and you my friend are a shining example of these two characteristics. I proudly shoot and endorse not only your fine product, but you as both a businessman and a friend. You have the full support from your crew here in New York.


----------



## Ghost 133

All I got to say about this is my money will be going to Mr. Fuller.


----------



## Vendetta2

Thank you all for your continued support. I feel like Jason's post had class and also feel nothing more needs to be said!


----------



## johnh1720

jfuller17 said:


> Well since the "other" stabilizer companies have decided they need to plead there cases in public, I suppose I will say my peace as well. I really didn't want to go out and say anything and maybe I shouldn't, but I feel if the "other" guys can speak there mind then there should be no reason we can't either. First of all Joe.....you are a great guy and I enjoyed talking with you multiple times. I want to state first off that I wish you the best man I really do, you have great ideas. But all the talk about who's first gets pretty old. If you had something before the Hammer then great. I do believe you are a out of the box thinker and this is very possible that you did. I kinda remember a "t" deal that went on the back of the riser and connected in lego like links. You have some great stuff and killer ideas. But the Hammer is what you seem to be arguing about. We released ours here on AT on November 9th, the next day November 10th you had your ad on AT about the Hammer. Its wasn't for several months after that you actually had a product that people could buy and ship. By this time we had already shipped nearly 50 bars. This is the last time I am ever bringing this back up. Like I said before if you had something out before then good job. Either way a first or not for Vendetta I see now you have changed to a carbon rod. We already were doing that with the Enforcer and many many conversations with on the phone with you you clearly stated you did NOT want to use carbon and didn't believe in extreme front of center weight. And now you do and things must of changed theory wise for you. I never said anything bad about you doing this I simply poked fun back and forth at each other about it. No harm no foul. Fun as usual. Now this is where John comes in with Predator. My biggest beef with John is he is taking credit for things he did not design. 1st a "T" style head.....Either Joe or I were first. (I really don't care who has the first anymore). The hi-mod carbon on the "T" style bar.........Vendetta all the way. The 4-2-1 weights on the "t".........Vendetta all the way. The aluminum head on the "T"..........Paradigm. John stated to me that his machine shop guy came up with the slot in the middle not him. So he gets on here and tells everyone that he spent 4 months designing this brand new best stabilizer on the market. Its simply not true. If he had come on and just admitted that he liked the other bars that are on here and I copied them but added a dampening system then I would have let things be. I can clearly tell by both of your words on archerytalk that John has cried on your shoulder about how bad a guy I am cause I "jumped" him after HE text me first. All I said was I would like to see your patent app or numbers and I also told him he was taking credit for something he did not design. The Patent deal I called BS and am still waiting for him to prove me wrong. He continues to ignore me on the subject. Nuff said on that then. I don't like to do this but if everyone else is, then I don't feel I should sit back and just take the beating. We are our own company. I fully understand there will be other versions and ideas on the Enforcer. With that said we (Vendetta Archery) will just have to continue to offer the best product and service WE can and let the cards fall where they may from there. I guess I hope you both succeed at what you wish for. I am done talking about this subject and hope both of you do the same and lets get back to just getting along and shooting our bows. That's why we started doing this anyway. Stuff like this takes the fun right out of it.
> 
> 
> Jason



I am not going to get into a big arguement about all of this because that is not me. Nowhere did I ever say I spent 4 months designing the best stabilizer out there. Where am I taking credit for things I didn't design? Show me where I said that I don't think you can. I had some other ideas that me and my machining guy worked on and so what if that is what he came up with. I didn't cry on anybodies shoulder as you stated. I stated to you that there is plenty of room in the archery world for all of us and I will leave it at that. Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks for the support guys. John good luck to you. I also looked back at my text from you and you said you have been working on this 4 a couple months. My bad it wasent 4months it was 2. I read it wrong. As stated above this argument is over. Wish you well.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Product is one thing, service is another, the combination of the 2, priceless!!! Jason and Sara have my business, my friends business, and my families business for life...NUFF SAID! I don't think the other stabilizer makers out there would ever do what Jason and Sara did for me and for that, I am forever and eternally greatful! Vendetta Archery is one of the best companies in the archery industry, bar none and I am privilaged to be a small part of it!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Jay,

I hope I'm not intruding in your thread, however I wanted to take a moment to respond to your post.

I have always enjoyed chatting with you as well, and I have always stated to anyone who may have asked that I felt you were a great guy..... my dealings with you have been nothing but positive.:thumbs_up

I feel however you are being a bit disingenuous when you state... "I kinda remember a "t" deal that went on the back of the riser ".... A simple search of my posts will show we had a stabilizer called " the *T-force*"...its main premise Being the "T".

* An excert from a thread we began on 12/29/09*


Paradigm 2010 T-Force 

A few pics of the new T-force with IBB (Integrated Balance Beam) . 

The T-Force is adjustable in 1" increments from 1" to 12", ....utlizing ten weight/length sections of 6061 aluminum, and two stainless steel sections for added versatility and performance.

The "Balance Beam" forms a "T" ...you can form the "T" in any location you choose, at the riser, the distal end, in between any of the weight/length section...even on the back of your riser !!......the Balance Beam allows you the versatility to balance your bow on both the forward and lateral axes.

The Balance Beam allows you to stack weights laterally in any combination of your choice, with each added section you not only add weight, you also add length, making each added weight exponentially more effective.

The Balance Beam can be placed laterally or longitudinally to form endless combinations of both forward and lateral balance.

I don't feel comfortable posting photos of Paradigm products in a Vendetta thread, so anyone wanting to see the T-force feel free to look through my old posts.

Some time after we both posted our new products last November we spoke and I told you point blank I posted my thread in direct response to yours, as I didn't want anyone using a similar T design getting a two month head start. I had originally wanted to post our 2nd generation T head (the HAMMER) some time late December/ early January so the competition could not copy it before the ATA show....much like when we released the T-Force a year earlier.

If memory serves we had a good laugh about it, around the same time you were coming out with your longer rods and looking for new names, you were looking for something to fill a certain mantra and I gave you my ideas of a few names including the "Grudge"....is this not correct?....point being is obviously I had no Ill will for your new "T" head stabilizers.

Regarding us now using carbon rods, I did not "change" to carbon rods, I "added" carbon rods ....they are merely another option to the aerated "I" beam...they are not replacing it....the "I" beam is the stiffest, most durable, and IMO coolest looking rod in the industry...its not going anywhere.:wink:

Things have not changed for me "theory wise"...I am still not a strong proponent of extreme high FOC stabilizers, and still believe carbon has no real value in short hunting stabilizers.....long target stabilizers...of course that's a whole different animal. However there is a percentage of shooters out there who are looking for high FOC stabilizers with carbon rods, I get a 50/50 mix of those who love the heavier "I" beam, and those who would like for us to make a lighter version. 

The 421 weight system...I assume that was directed toward John as it appears he is using the same thing. IMO our ANVIL weight system is far superior to a 421 system...but we can debate that another time.:beer: 

The main point is that it's not what type of rod you use, or what material you use for the "T", be it aluminum, carbon, titanium, lead, plastic or anything else...the benefit is in the "T" head design itself and its ability to provide lateral balance and stability better than any other design out there.

As far as John from Predator, I have never spoken to the man prior to the other day, but I can assure you he did not "cry on my shoulder" and he in no way bad mouthed you. The intension of his call to me was to try and discern why there was all this hostility over his new product, he felt as though he was being accused of stealing ideas by a few folks in the forum which he insists is not the case.Of course I had some fun with it in my thread as well which prompted his call.

I informed John on the phone I have no problem with him making a "T" head, but it doesn't mean I'm not going to razz him over it similar to the way you and I do. I have no knowledge of what he or you are working on and frankly it's not any of my business....I did tell him that IMO he would be throwing his money out the window as far as a patent goes...there is simply too much prior art out there for these things, in fact the first design I had for the HAMMER had a sliding end, I didn't like the way it looked and figured out what is IMO a better way of accomplishing the same objective.

I sincerely hope everyone can work this out, there is room in the market for all of us, competing with each other only serves to make us all better, resulting in better products for our customers, and that's after all, what its all about..:thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

Well there you go then. Story on that over I hope.


----------



## The Answer

ParadigmArchery said:


> Jay,
> 
> I hope I'm not intruding in your thread, however I wanted to take a moment to respond to your post.
> 
> I have always enjoyed chatting with you as well, and I have always stated to anyone who may have asked that I felt you were a great guy..... my dealings with you have been nothing but positive.:thumbs_up
> 
> I feel however you are being a bit disingenuous when you state... "I kinda remember a "t" deal that went on the back of the riser ".... A simple search of my posts will show we had a stabilizer called " the *T-force*"...its main premise Being the "T".
> 
> * An excert from a thread we began on 12/29/09*
> 
> 
> Paradigm 2010 T-Force
> 
> A few pics of the new T-force with IBB (Integrated Balance Beam) .
> 
> The T-Force is adjustable in 1" increments from 1" to 12", ....utlizing ten weight/length sections of 6061 aluminum, and two stainless steel sections for added versatility and performance.
> 
> The "Balance Beam" forms a "T" ...you can form the "T" in any location you choose, at the riser, the distal end, in between any of the weight/length section...even on the back of your riser !!......the Balance Beam allows you the versatility to balance your bow on both the forward and lateral axes.
> 
> The Balance Beam allows you to stack weights laterally in any combination of your choice, with each added section you not only add weight, you also add length, making each added weight exponentially more effective.
> 
> The Balance Beam can be placed laterally or longitudinally to form endless combinations of both forward and lateral balance.
> 
> I don't feel comfortable posting photos of Paradigm products in a Vendetta thread, so anyone wanting to see the T-force feel free to look through my old posts.
> 
> Some time after we both posted our new products last November we spoke and I told you point blank I posted my thread in direct response to yours, as I didn't want anyone using a similar T design getting a two month head start. I had originally wanted to post our 2nd generation T head (the HAMMER) some time late December/ early January so the competition could not copy it before the ATA show....much like when we released the T-Force a year earlier.
> 
> If memory serves we had a good laugh about it, around the same time you were coming out with your longer rods and looking for new names, you were looking for something to fill a certain mantra and I gave you my ideas of a few names including the "Grudge"....is this not correct?....point being is obviously I had no Ill will for your new "T" head stabilizers.
> 
> Regarding us now using carbon rods, I did not "change" to carbon rods, I "added" carbon rods ....they are merely another option to the aerated "I" beam...they are not replacing it....the "I" beam is the stiffest, most durable, and IMO coolest looking rod in the industry...its not going anywhere.:wink:
> 
> Things have not changed for me "theory wise"...I am still not a strong proponent of extreme high FOC stabilizers, and still believe carbon has no real value in short hunting stabilizers.....long target stabilizers...of course that's a whole different animal. However there is a percentage of shooters out there who are looking for high FOC stabilizers with carbon rods, I get a 50/50 mix of those who love the heavier "I" beam, and those who would like for us to make a lighter version.
> 
> The 421 weight system...I assume that was directed toward John as it appears he is using the same thing. IMO our ANVIL weight system is far superior to a 421 system...but we can debate that another time.:beer:
> 
> The main point is that it's not what type of rod you use, or what material you use for the "T", be it aluminum, carbon, titanium, lead, plastic or anything else...the benefit is in the "T" head design itself and its ability to provide lateral balance and stability better than any other design out there.
> 
> As far as John from Predator, I have never spoken to the man prior to the other day, but I can assure you he did not "cry on my shoulder" and he in no way bad mouthed you. The intension of his call to me was to try and discern why there was all this hostility over his new product, he felt as though he was being accused of stealing ideas by a few folks in the forum which he insists is not the case.Of course I had some fun with it in my thread as well which prompted his call.
> 
> I informed John on the phone I have no problem with him making a "T" head, but it doesn't mean I'm not going to razz him over it similar to the way you and I do. I have no knowledge of what he or you are working on and frankly it's not any of my business....I did tell him that IMO he would be throwing his money out the window as far as a patent goes...there is simply too much prior art out there for these things, in fact the first design I had for the HAMMER had a sliding end, I didn't like the way it looked and figured out what is IMO a better way of accomplishing the same objective.
> 
> I sincerely hope everyone can work this out, there is room in the market for all of us, competing with each other only serves to make us all better, resulting in better products for our customers, and that's after all, what its all about..:thumbs_up



Hunh?????????? You don't feel right showing your products but tell everyone they can go look at them. What's the freakin' difference?

Seems that no one really cares who was first but, you. All anyone is looking for is a good stabilizer and good customer service. I can sure tell you, *I would never buy one of your stabs* because of the way you handle yourself. All I ever see is, I was first, Others are copies, yada ,yada, freakin' yada. Really gettin' old. That is not how a person who owns or runs a business is supposed to act in open forums. I know another company that used to do that. Guess what? They are not on here that much any longer.

I do not use Vendetta stabs or , predator stabs for that matter. But, I can tell you, I will buy them before I ever consider one of yours.


Folks at Vendetta, I am sorry for coming on your thread and venting. But good god all mighty. I do apologize to you folks. I will not post on this again. Sorry.


----------



## asa1485

Vendetta2 said:


> Thank you all for your continued support. I feel like Jason's post had class and also feel nothing more needs to be said!


+1 Mrs. Sara

By the way, I like your avatar


----------



## Vendetta2

asa1485 said:


> +1 Mrs. Sara
> 
> By the way, I like your avatar


Thanks!

I changed my avatar all by myself pretty proud about that! Did you notice that the casket is still open  not ready to shut it yet! Still more room in there!
Maybe for a turkey a big Tom or something like that.


----------



## asa1485

I did notice that. Looks like there is room for a couple turkeys in there.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

The Answer said:


> Hunh?????????? You don't feel right showing your products but tell everyone they can go look at them. What's the freakin' difference?
> 
> Such class, the reference to the photos is to a stabilizer that isn't even being made any longer !.... and showing the utmost respect to Jason I was not about to post a bunch of photos of one of my products in his thread to be plastered there for all of time. From my previous encounters with you I really wouldn't expect you to understand the difference.
> 
> Seems that no one really cares who was first but, you. All anyone is looking for is a good stabilizer and good customer service. I can sure tell you, *I would never buy one of your stabs* because of the way you handle yourself. *All I **ever see is, I was first*, Others are copies, yada ,yada, freakin' yada. Really gettin' old. That is not how a person who owns or runs a business is supposed to act in open forums.
> 
> " All I ever see is I was first".....where are you seeing this?....I generally only ever post in my threads....if you feel that's what I'm always posting a simple solution might be to not frequent my threads. Also, since you have an obvious problem with me you should mention in my thread, not someone else's.
> 
> 
> I know another company that used to do that. Guess what? They are not on here that much any longer.
> 
> My guess is they are too busy building stabilizers for all the folks that used to shoot another companies product.
> 
> 
> I do not use Vendetta stabs or , predator stabs for that matter. But, I can tell you, I will buy them before I ever consider one of yours.
> 
> Both look like fine choices, I doubt you could go wrong with either.:thumbs_up


...


----------



## asa1485

Let it go. Just, let it go Who cares? All of them are nice. Just got to pick the one you like and shoot it.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I know that Jason is a great guy and people want to try and take credit for his stuff, copy and or bash his name. I am staying out because I feel that this is just drawing attention to a certain Free Stuff Staff Jumper!!! 

BTW My Enforcer will be hitting the woods again tonight!!! Nuff Said!!!

BTW I have been with Jason since the git go!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I gotta wait til the 15th to hit the woods. The Elite is ready to tear it up. Good luck to all my Vendetta brothers and sisters, wish y'all the best of luck in the woods this season.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Thanks Jason for making a great stab. The Enforcer rocks.


----------



## jfuller17

Oct 1st is this weekend! Time to hit the woods here! Good luck to everyone thats hanging from a tree. Keep us posted and we want pics guys!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Here guys......put the Grudge eyes on my SR-71 riser. It looks pretty cool in person!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool Jason, looks awesome!


----------



## dbuzz40

Well I'm certainly glad all that is settled! back to shooting bars. I got out again today and shot very well with my VENDETTA! I love this bar and can't wait to get it in the woods. This bar is 1-0 on turkeys but hasn't had a chance at a deer yet. Like some have said...I have been with Vendetta from the start and I can't wait to check out Jason's new product.


----------



## asa1485

Hope all of you guys have great luck......


I also have been with Jason awhile as some others since the beginning. Although I am not shooting his bars now, I still consider him my friend . And he knows, I (as well as another..LOL)got his back if he ever needs it.Not that he ever does. 


Now , where's the pics of those animals!!!!!


Nice looking grude eyes on the 71 Jay


----------



## Madlaz

They need to be pointed forward so the bow can see the target or the animal lol


----------



## alfabuck

Look what showed up today!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madlaz

Looks great mr picasso looks better on solid black where are the pictures of the red in the woods you painted lol


----------



## alfabuck

Keeping an eye on you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome John!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

thats looks [email protected]$$ John. Can't wait to see what the enforcer looks like!


----------



## Madlaz

if you could only make it wink looks cool John do you mind if i copy


----------



## alfabuck

Madlaz said:


> if you could only make it wink looks cool John do you mind if i copy


Yeah actually I do. I already trademarked it. Lol go head man I'm just messin with ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmasterar15

Best of luck to you guy's waiting on Oct. 1st.


----------



## Madlaz

Funny from the lucky duck to wild eye balls


----------



## bcbow1971

Madlaz said:


> Funny from the lucky duck to wild eye balls



No those are the eyes of a pissed off duck!!!


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> no those are the eyes of a pissed off duck!!!


lol!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

How's the Vendetta crew doing out in the woods? Can't wait to see some pics posted.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Still waiting to get in the woods, come on Oct 15th.


----------



## Madlaz

Got the duck eye balls today thanks .Laz


----------



## Mao

Checked a couple cams today....Thought this was a pretty sweet pic...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Cool pic for sure Mao, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Opening morning and i felt like crap. Taking our daughter to a concert tonight and won't leave indy until tomorrow morning to get home in time to hit it for the afternoon. Can't wait, my brother, dad, me and my Maxxis rocking the Enforcer.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Best of luck Rockinxj00. Can we get a duck drawn with the pissed off eyes decal?


----------



## Madlaz

You got to get a hold of alfa he is the picasso of stab art lmao


----------



## alfabuck

Haha thanks Laz. I'm out here right now trying to paint the woods red. Wish me luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmasterar15

Best of luck out there Johnny.


----------



## jfuller17

Good luck to all you guys!! I heard that one of our Vendetta bros dropped doe today.


----------



## Madlaz

John want to to see some red on that camera good luck


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good luck to the whole Vendetta crew that are luck enough to already be out in the woods this season! Still have to wait til the 15th here. I'm actually kinda glad it's not opening weekend here, it's been raining non-stop for days now...and it's cold too. Would be a nasty sit in a stand if it was.


----------



## alfabuck

Sitting in my stand in the rain just saw a 4 pt and a doe. Still waiting for big daddy to come cruising down the trail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

Say John good luck.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well guess the rain held them off. Always have the next day.


----------



## alfabuck

Stephs crossbow just got a Vendetta makeover. Her back went out on her again so she is forced to use her crossbow. If she can't shoot her Vendetta at least she can represent!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That looks sweet John, tell Steph I hope her back gets better soon. Hope to see you two score on some nice bucks this year. Good luck guys.


----------



## alfabuck

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That looks sweet John, tell Steph I hope her back gets better soon. Hope to see you two score on some nice bucks this year. Good luck guys.


Thanks man I wish you the best of luck out there this year. Let's get some bone on the ground for Vendetta. 


Sent from my treestand via IPhone!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Got a nice prospect on the camera this week. I can't wait to see him in 3 years!!!!


Sent from my treestand via IPhone!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome John!! That cross bow is sick looking as well!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks dude it looks sick in person. Check out my new deer cruiseliner I bought for 100 bucks and custom camouflaged. 


Sent from my treestand via IPhone!!!!!


----------



## Madlaz

nice looking yacht


----------



## jfuller17

This guy is looking for Vendetta pics.......http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1593419

Saw you got him Treestand! Looks great!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Thanks Jason...I try my best to help spread the word about Vendetta any way I can.


----------



## alfabuck

Reply sent!!!! Did a bunch of scouting and moving cameras around in search of one of my Jersey giants. I'll be hitting the woods as much as possible now.


----------



## alfabuck

A couple trailcam pics......


----------



## Mao

those are some nice deer john... good luck!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Marcus you too my man. We have to get some bone down real soon dude.


----------



## Mao

alfabuck said:


> Thanks Marcus you too my man. We have to get some bone down real soon dude.


most def...i thought u were mad at me or somethin bro...wanted to meet up with you at nelsonville but never heard from ya..


----------



## alfabuck

LOL! I wasnt mad at you dude i actually looked afterwards and didnt think you went. We definitely would have met up we didnt really do anything when we were out there. That sucks man.It would have been cool to shoot together.


----------



## Mao

Turned out I couldnt make it that weekend anyways. Def. will be going next year. Just giving you a hard time man. Do I see that you are doing a video production thing now? I'd be happy to hang a stand above me for ya after you tag out in Jersey.. lol


----------



## alfabuck

Sounds good man. I'm up for it. You don't want to video me from below though man I don't think it would make for a good video lol!!!!


Sent from my treestand via IPhone!!!!!


----------



## Mao

Maybe we could get Mr. Fuller over to Coshocton,OH along with alpha to do a little whitetail hunting. A Vendetta weekend or something. Ohio is half way between Indiana and Jersey right? Lol


----------



## alfabuck

I'm game brother. I would love to get out to Ohio. The tough part will be getting Jay out of Indiana. Lol


Sent from my treestand via IPhone!!!!!


----------



## Mao

You boys gotta lay em down early. I got a tree or two I could put you in.


----------



## alfabuck

Hello everyone where is everyone everyone everyone everyone! wow its echoing!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm here...enjoying some nice weather here in western NY. Next Sat. our season opens.


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck man and be safe out there.


----------



## jfuller17

I am here to John......been getting ALL the house work done so when I can get to the woods and stay! Finishing up the front porch tomarrow.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Been taking it easy right now. Then need to get ready for indoor season.


----------



## alfabuck

Thats good to hear somebody has to get some pics of some bone real soon. Steph could of shot one of our bucks named we named "Shorty" yesterday but there was a little brush in the way of my camera angle so she let him walk. We will be back on him this week hopefully with better results. Good luck to everyone venturing out this week. Enclosed is a pic of Shorty.


----------



## jfuller17

Shorty......I love it man! Good luck


----------



## bushmasterar15

Shorty would look good next to some mashed potatoes and gravy. Go get him Steph.


----------



## Mao

Hey Jason. You get my PM?


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Hey Jason. You get my PM?



No I didn't buddy?


----------



## Mao

good luck john! hope she gets a crack at him... been super slow around here...


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> No I didn't buddy?


Man. They must not be going through. LOL. Ive sent you a couple in recent weeks. Just sent another one. Let me know.


----------



## asa1485

bushmasterar15 said:


> Shorty would look good next to some mashed potatoes and gravy. Go get him Steph.


Don't forget the beer out by a campfire!!


----------



## asa1485

Hope everyone is seeing some good deer movement


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> I am here to John......been getting ALL the house work done so when I can get to the woods and stay! Finishing up the front porch tomarrow.


PM sent Jason


----------



## Mao

asa1485 said:


> Hope everyone is seeing some good deer movement


It has been very slow here since opening weekend.... Saw some good antlers then, only a 100 yards out of range...Lol..Since, it has been bad.. Just trying to stay occupied and not hunt my good sets until the end of the month...


----------



## alfabuck

It actually has been picking up with the deer movement around here but our mature bucks are laying up getting ready for the rut. I actually saw a doe that came into heat early yesterday. She was panting really hard and her tail was going nuts. I threw the binos up on her and saw a bloody ring around her behind. Judging by the size of her fawns she was bred early last season. Her fawns were almost double the size of the normal ones for our area. Can't wait for the last week in October to get here. I'm ready for some action. 


Sent from my treestand via IPhone!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> Don't forget the beer out by a campfire!!


I hear that fellas.It will be a night I probably won't remember lol!


Sent from my treestand via IPhone!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well between full moon and the early extended gun hunt on Ft Knox the bucks are not moving around during the days as of late....hoping this weekend they will move some during light!! 

Well two time this past week I tested the strength of the Enforcer!! one time walking up a dry lake run off and slipped on some loose rocks and when I went to catch myself and I didnt have time to think and slam straight onto the stabilizer.....nothing but some scratches on the weights and nothing else wrong.....second was crossing a small stream and slipped on some slippery rocks and same thing....lol...but with a small scratch on the carbon....super tough!!!


----------



## Mao

Well I had my first of what is usually many problems with trespassers last night. My cousin calls me at around 8pm on his way home from work and lets me know there are two guys in the bean field with flash lights. This is the area I watched a 150 class 10 the day before bow season came in and where I saw him opening day. I have been hunting the edges and trying not to crowd him to much. Unfortunately, I was watching both my girls and couldn't go after them. By the time my wife got home 30 minutes later it was to late. I jumped in the car and took off but noone was there when I arrived. I just hope my Cuddeback is still down in the bottom along with the big 10.


----------



## dbuzz40

*Couple bucks.*

Well Vendetta guys, I've been hitting the woods hard. I've hunted 12 times already since season opened Oct. 1 and haven't seen that mature buck I'm after. Deer movement has slowed down a bunch with this weather, however, with the cold front and rain tomorrow I'm hoping to catch him on his feet. Here are a couple pics I got in the last week. 2 different properties a few hours apart (home & school). I need some luck thrown my way.


----------



## Mao

Good luck dbuzz!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Best of luck dbuzz


----------



## jfuller17

Well guys after many phone calls and some samples........beleive it or not we have found some even better carbon to start using. Its better stuff all across the board. It should just improve the already great bars we have. Lets just say its great to have friends.  Thanks buddy and you know who you are!! Good luck guys. We need some Vendetta pics soon!! Get something down guys!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Well guys after many phone calls and some samples........beleive it or not we have found some even better carbon to start using. Its better stuff all across the board. It should just improve the already great bars we have. Lets just say its great to have friends.  Thanks buddy and you know who you are!! Good luck guys. We need some Vendetta pics soon!! Get something down guys!!


Correction please.... I do believe there is already one pic on this thread LOL

I know hes not big, but dang Jay...

Congrats on the new supplier, I hope to be in touch with you to get another bar coming for Amy's bow here real soon. Gotta get her shooting here before the end of the year.


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Correction please.... I do believe there is already one pic on this thread LOL
> 
> I know hes not big, but dang Jay...
> 
> Congrats on the new supplier, I hope to be in touch with you to get another bar coming for Amy's bow here real soon. Gotta get her shooting here before the end of the year.



Ok, ok my bad......let's see some "more" pics.  how's that buddy? Lol


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

much better HAHAHA.

let me know when you have the first run of the new bars out and ready to go. I am also interested in the new head... any news on that?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Well guys after many phone calls and some samples........beleive it or not we have found some even better carbon to start using. Its better stuff all across the board. It should just improve the already great bars we have. Lets just say its great to have friends.  Thanks buddy and you know who you are!! Good luck guys. We need some Vendetta pics soon!! Get something down guys!!


Very cool Jason, look forward to seeing/shooting the new bars! Our season opens here this Saturday, hope to get some animals on the ground this season.


----------



## bcbow1971

Going out in the rain this afternoon.....


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good luck, looks like high winds and rain here for our opener on Sat.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good luck everyone. I have to wait till next year for season again. Hope to get a spring turkey tag in the draw.


----------



## faston2

If I can figure out how to fit my Enforcer on my recurve, I'll be good to go. :wink:


----------



## Ghost 133

PM waiting for you Jason


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> PM waiting for you Jason


Got it and the package is headed your way buddy.


----------



## Madlaz

Jason what excatly is the difference between the new and old carbon othaer than costing more or Less i hope is it a real difference just seems like to me no pun intended that every year a new and better carbon comes out i guess the best will be a diamond rod wich is pure carbon made by superman lol.


----------



## jfuller17

Laz, I don't want to go into alot of detail due to competitors on here and some that can't think for themselves .....carbon is a pretty complex material. It can be layered in different ways as well as the way its weaved or the material its mixed with. You can also have different material in different places on the bar. You do want a stiff shaft, but with the wrong mix it can actually be brittle and crack. The goal is super stiff WITHOUT breaking or becoming stressed. I have numbers that will show what I mean but I am not going to dispose publicly about them.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well said Jason. Can't wait to see the new stuff. The Enforcer I have is great already. But hope to be able to 
try out the new stuff.


----------



## jfuller17

Well just got done tuning the Infinity .....perfect hole. I think its about time to hit woods this week.


----------



## The Answer

Good luck


----------



## jfuller17

Congrats to Nick Jones.....he called tonight and got a nice Doe with a Vendetta/ Strothers combo!


----------



## JONEZ24

Sorry, I am breaking the code by not posting pics but that will have to wait until I get the camera back. As Jason said, I was able to get the job done tonight on an early season doe with the Sr-71 and the Vendetta. I have been itching to get some real world experience with my new rig and she gave me that chance. Had deer moving from the time I entered the stand but they always seemed to be out of range. At about 6:30 I hear some leaves crunching behind me and when I looked over my shoulder I was shocked to see 2 does coming in from what I thought was the wrong direction. I didn't have much time to get ready as they were right on top of me and moving by quickly. When she passed behind a few of the pines, I was able to stand and draw all in one motion and got settled in. As soon as she hit my opening, I stopped her and put the pin right behind the shoulder, and let it rip. I heard the smack of the Slick trick magnum and she took off out in front of me no more than 40 yrds away and she stopped to look around. I knew right then that it was over, she started to wobble and the crashed forward a few yards and that was it. I knew I got both lungs, but when I field dressed her I found a huge slice through her heart. I new the Strother had the power behind it but to put such a perfect shot on her give me even more confidence in my set up if that is even possible.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats Nick, that's awesome!


----------



## bcbow1971

Congrats Nick!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

I only had 2 pictures that turned out and both are of the exit. The doe was very slightly quartering away so the entry was a littler higher and a couple of inches back. The slick trick magnums put a nice hole but any broadhead would kill easily with that placement.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Nick!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats Nick and I wish the best of out there in search of mr. Big. That's some good eating right there brother. 


Sent from my treestand via IPhone!!!!!


----------



## Mao

Jason and John,

More incentive to head to Coshocton now. In our neighboring county Muskingum, which I hunt quite a bit, an exotic animal farm had 48 animals get out including lions, tigers, bears, giraffes, wolfs, etc. The police have killed 25, but the rest are still out roaming around. Should make for some interesting walks to and from the stand this weekend....Not to mention the cheapest African safari hunt you could ever go on! 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/animals-loose-ohio-town-lockdown/story?id=14767017


----------



## bcbow1971

Lets go!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Mao said:


> Jason and John,
> 
> More incentive to head to Coshocton now. In our neighboring county Muskingum, which I hunt quite a bit, an exotic animal farm had 48 animals get out including lions, tigers, bears, giraffes, wolfs, etc. The police have killed 25, but the rest are still out roaming around. Should make for some interesting walks to and from the stand this weekend....Not to mention the cheapest African safari hunt you could ever go on!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/animals-loose-ohio-town-lockdown/story?id=14767017


I heard that story on the news this morning, that's crazy!


----------



## Mao

Starting tomorrow night I will be in beast mode til Thanksgiving trying to lay a big one down. Good luck to the rest of the Vendetta crew. Only a matter of time now til someone drops a good one....


----------



## asa1485

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I heard that story on the news this morning, that's crazy!


It is crazy. I know a couple guys that have a place not far from there . They go up during hunting season. it should make it interesting


----------



## alfabuck

Mao said:


> Starting tomorrow night I will be in beast mode til Thanksgiving trying to lay a big one down. Good luck to the rest of the Vendetta crew. Only a matter of time now til someone drops a good one....


Hahahaha thats crazy Marc I saw that on the news. If they didn't put in some work shooting them your deer herd would have been naturally thinned out by next season lol!


Sent from my treestand via IPhone!!!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Just got in from my latest hunt and had a great time. Got a call in the middle of it from my brother, he had shot a doe and then a while later I got a call from my dad saying he shot a buck but needed help tracking. Within 15 minutes of getting there we had located the buck and had it out to the field. Both deer we're shot using the enforcer, My bother used it on a Hoyt maxis and I think my dad shot his with the strother infinity.


----------



## Mao

Hahahaha... Yeah I talked to a buddy last night at a Haloween party. He has a friend who actually hunts around that area. He said his buddy was on stand and heard the gun shot, and later on a grizzly came across the open field. Got a cell phone pic of it. He said the dude called his dad to come pick him up and ran to the truck. 




alfabuck said:


> Hahahaha thats crazy Marc I saw that on the news. If they didn't put in some work shooting them your deer herd would have been naturally thinned out by next season lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my treestand via IPhone!!!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey fellas, got my first deer on the ground this year using my strothers infinity, Vendetta "Enforcer", ACC ProHunter 390, and Stan Micro Trio BT release. Went thru the top of the heart and she only went 60 yards. 

Thanks Jay and Sara for a great product. And congrats on the new truck!


----------



## jfuller17

Congrats on everyones deer so far guys! Pretty cool!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats Dustin, nice doe and a great shot.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Here's a few pics from the stand this weekend. The deer were there, just not quite within bow range.


----------



## jfuller17

Great view man!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Thanks Jason, this spot is my favorite. I shot my best buck from this stand 2 years ago on Halloween.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Jason have you got to go out yet?


----------



## Madlaz

I think he went to Ohio to shoot the let loose python he is an expert snake hunter i think the governor invited him to lead the hunt anyway thats what Alfabuk told me and he was going to film the hunt.


----------



## alaz

Just finished shooting a few arrows with my new Vendetta. I have tried a number of stabilizers and had been stuck on the carbon rod, disc weight style for some time. This is the most notable change between stabilizers I've experienced. My bow definately balances better and feel more stable at full draw. I am surprised how noticably different the overall feel is. I'm a believer! Very nice archery product, great people to deal with as well. I put some bow jax on it (just for cool factor) and I am good to go.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats on your new stab. It does make a difference.


----------



## jfuller17

Glad you like it buddy. I love those type of phone calls last night. Thanks for the feedback again! Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## JONEZ24

Went out last night with my brother and dad to our local spot and it ended up being a great night in the woods. I sat in a stand that has been hunted in a while. I made several mock scrapes and set up my camera before settling in for the evening. I really didn’t know what to expect from this spot but it wasn’t long before I had my first 2 does come walking by. A little while later a little one horned buck come grunting down the same trail and it ended up walking past. It was quiet for a while until the little buck comes walking back in to about 10 yards where he had his nose in the air and was licking his lips for several minutes. I was hoping that he would walk past the camera but he went behind it. At a little after 6 pm, I get a call from my dad who was hunting the opposite side of a series of fields telling me that a nice buck had just run across the field and it would be heading my way. I never did see it but later on I found out that it was a buck that my brother had just shot. I ended up seeing 3 bucks and 3 does and spent hours looking for the buck with no luck. We went back out this morning and I found the deer less than 10 yards from where we were the night before. Notice the the enforcer and the Vendetta hat!

Congrats to my brother!
















sorry could get this one to rotate.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice buck Nick, congrats on a successful hunt! Way to represent Vendetta in the woods!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

I wish I shot it but it was my brother but I will let him know!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea it was an awesome night with my dad and my brother. If it wasn't for his bloodhound skills, I don't think we would of found this guy. I know he had to step on this guy last night he was so close. These past two years have been the best two years of archery hunting have been the best. Best part about it both my dad and my brother have been there. Can't get any better than that.

Thanks Jay for a great product. The Enforcer helped settle the pin just like it has all year.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Man the night was awesome. At 5:55 pm saw two bust out of the woods and were heading toward another stand we have. about 5 minutes go by and I see this cat. So at this point I'm thinking there goes my night. About 15 minutes later I see this buck coming. I had been looking that way off and on but wasn't really expecting anything to come from that way. He was walking between a row of pines and I could of let him get closer, but he turned broadside and I didn't know if he was going to go in the thicket behind me or turn and walk closer. So when he turned broadside, I laid into him. It was about a 25 yard shot. Shot was a little farther back than I would of liked, but it got liver and clipped one lung. Once again thanks to my brother for help and Jason for the best stabilizer on the market.


----------



## jfuller17

Congrats buddy!! I am happy for you man. Hes a great deer! Thats a pic for the website for sure!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

JONEZ24 said:


> I wish I shot it but it was my brother but I will let him know!


See that's what I get for skimming through your post and not reading it completely!:embara:

Bill congrats on a dandy buck!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Thanks guys, I was pretty pumped about him.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here are a few pics I finally uploaded of some of my hunts and spots. Turkeys on Ft Knox are not afraid of traffic!! After replacing my limbs on my Ibex the below pictures are from my first group of BH’s at 40 yards!! There is also one of a hawk sitting on a BK drive through with cars all around!!
Double Bull off food plot










Mean Green in treestand





































Turkeys on Ft Knox aren’t scared of cars



















First 40 yard Broad head group with new Limbs on my Ibex!!










Crazy Hawk


----------



## jfuller17

Cool pics Brian!


----------



## Vendetta2

jfuller17 said:


> Well just got done tuning the Infinity .....perfect hole. I think its about time to hit woods this week.


Just catching up on Archery Talk...

This was written by Jason on 10-16 and here it is 11-1 and still that bow has not seen the woods! He has been busy I will admit and the other reason--we dont have ink in our printer so he can print his hunting lic...omg! Wal-mart!!!!!!

Maybe Sunday he can get out!


----------



## Vendetta2

Did some updating to the website---Dustin and Bill Jones Jr. check out the website!! 

Nice buck and doe!


----------



## dbuzz40

Bill Jr, I think mine looks bigger! lol jk buddy! great buck!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Vendetta2 said:


> Did some updating to the website---Dustin and Bill Jones Jr. check out the website!!
> 
> Nice buck and doe!


Checked it out Sara, looks very nice. I even got a pic of my Elite hanging in the treestand in the bow gallery! Dustin and Bill congrats again on the nice deer!


----------



## Mao

Well boys this piebald ten came by me at 33 yards tonight and I couldnt make myself let him walk. First kill with the SX-1, Enforcer combo that holds like a dream!!! I saw him last year one time and believe he is 4.5 or at least 3.5. I guess I will now be doe hunting for the rest of the year. Good luck to you all, the woods are just starting to heat up.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## JONEZ24

Great buck! I wouldn't be able to let him walk either.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats Mao, very cool buck!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Dang nice Mao!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Thats an awesome buck Mao!! Nice job.


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats Mao!!!! Very nice buck brother!!!!


----------



## Mao

Thanks boys!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Man this thread is dead.. here's a bump for the Vendetta crew.

Shot this morning.. rough score 144 5/8 , 195lbs


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah it gets slow during hunting season on here.......damn nice buck Joe!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Amazing buck, I took the day off tomorrow to sit all day. Bucks have been moving so I couldn't miss a good day in the woods!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Thanks guys..

I think that ones good enough for the website Jason...lol


----------



## jfuller17

Yep it sure is! Sara will work on it buddy.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Thanks buddy...


----------



## Rockinxj00

Thats a shooter for sure. Nice buck.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Awesome buck Joe, congrats!!!


----------



## Mao

Jay- PM'd ya. Ready to get my target stuff lined up.


----------



## alfabuck

ohiohunter02 said:


> Man this thread is dead.. here's a bump for the Vendetta crew.
> 
> Shot this morning.. rough score 144 5/8 , 195lbs


Awesome buck man congrats!!! I think he'll go in the 150s. Hello all and hope everyone is doing well. Keep them buck pics coming guys.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Thanks John... ya after looking at him awhe now we think he'll be close to 150...

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Got your PM Mao


----------



## jfuller17

Joe again that thing is a bad ass buck! I wish someday I could get one like that


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Joe again that thing is a bad ass buck! I wish someday I could get one like that


Thanks Jay... I'm still on cloud 9 after shooting him.. after all the bad luck and missed encounters I've have over the past few years I'm glad I finally connect with something of this caliber... All my scouting and practice paid off..


----------



## Mao

Well boys sinced I am tagged out here in Ohio, I am off to hunt a relatives friends small farm in Kentucky this weekend. Good luck to you all. Should be a good weekend!!!


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Got your PM Mao


Got your response. Look forward to it man!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to update you all on some things for 2012 that we will be releasing in the next 2-3 weeks. First of all we did have a rear bracket ran. They are super simple and a little adjustable. You will be able to adjust them in and out from your bow where it mounts and rotate up and down by the same area. It will not be able to angle in any way. We just wanted to put something out there that was super strong and would hold the weight and do the job, but also be very cost effective. We will also be offering a complete GRUDGE set-up package as well this year that will include a completed set. (front bar with weights, rear bar with weights and the bracket to connect it all up)

The second thing is the new ENFORCER 2. The head on the new bar has been redesigned. We have kept the option to use a 5" or a 3.5" also. Nothing changed there. We have gone to a one piece aluminum head that is stylish and very functional. It will be better in so many ways. Because of the design that the head has on each side it is round and maintains a similar look to the original head but, because its one piece it will hold as much weight as you can throw at it. It also will eliminate the chance of any epoxy breaking loose on the side rod inserts making it a more "loyal to you" bar to take to the tournaments. Its basically bullet proof. The other feature it will have is the ability to move the head to each side. We have found during testing that you really don't need a large amount of side adjustment due to the fact that the bar is already so far away from the bow a little bit will go a long way. We again in bullet proof fashion did this buy NOT using a slide, but doing it with half step holes. This allows ZERO chance that if it gets bumped or drug through the woods it cant move like a slot would allow. With the half step holes you have a positive hole no matter what to allow the bolt to sit in. We also didn't want to add anymore pieces to the this feature so we stayed away from the swing arm set-up. (Nothing against that set-up) We again just wanted adjustment with out fear of sliding or moving with out wanting it to. We also counter sunk the main shaft bolt on the new heads to give them a clean look. We have been testing the proto-type versions and have been very happy with how they work. We feel with the new head and the use of the new carbon we have improved what was already one of the best stabilizers out there. We have been working on this since mid summer and are finally happy with the looks and function. We will also be offering a new package deal with the enforcers that will allow you to buy the main shaft and both the 5" and 3.5" heads as a kit if you so desired. We hope these changes will keep Vendetta on top again in 2012!


----------



## bcbow1971

All sounds great jason. Can't wait to see them all. sitting in the woods just a swaying with 20+ mph winds....seen a messed up 7 pointer that was not legal and a shooter that was out of range..they are chasing that is for sure.

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Sounds like some pretty cool stuff for 2012 Jason! I look forward to trying out the NEW Enforcer 2.


----------



## jfuller17

I will try and get a pic on here in a bit to show you guys.


----------



## bcbow1971

From the treestand










uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> From the treestand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


LOL Thanks a ton Brian!!! That pic is the drawing of the 3.5" version before the counter sunk main bolt holes. Give you a idea of the looks.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looks very nice!!!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Looks very nice!!!


Thanks buddy! I think they will like them. The 5" will have more half holes for the adjustment but on the shorter 3.5" you are limited and really dont need as much.


----------



## jfuller17

I also wanted to let the current customers know that we will still have the original head parts on hand. So there is no one that might need parts not able to get them. We still gotcha covered


----------



## alaz

jfuller17 said:


> LOL Thanks a ton Brian!!! That pic is the drawing of the 3.5" version before the counter sunk main bolt holes. Give you a idea of the looks.


very nice!
Looking forward to seeing that all put together!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Nice looking design on the new head Jason.... 

When will the new head design be ready? Going to need a 10" with a 3.5" head and possibly a 6" for the girlfriends bow...


----------



## jfuller17

My goal is the first or second week of December they will be ready for sales.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Can't wait to try out the new design Jason, looks very solid...should be another great design!


----------



## alfabuck

I can't wait to see the new design Jay it sounds sick man!!!! I'm still grinding it out in search of a 150" or better buck this year. So far seen many nice bucks but been trying to hold out. I'll keep you all updated and hopefully connect in the next few days.


----------



## Mao

alfabuck said:


> I can't wait to see the new design Jay it sounds sick man!!!! I'm still grinding it out in search of a 150" or better buck this year. So far seen many nice bucks but been trying to hold out. I'll keep you all updated and hopefully connect in the next few days.


Best of luck man! Keep at it!


----------



## Mao

Jason- New design looks awesome.. Your text/pic kept me going through a day and a half sit where I was on stand for over 12 hours and saw one doe....


----------



## asa1485

New design drawing looks good Jason.




Anybody still have theirs form days gone by??? I do.


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah, I just found mine the other day. My daughter likes to play with them.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> New design drawing looks good Jason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody still have theirs form days gone by??? I do.
> 
> View attachment 1207619




Hmmm I have a few....but too bad I don't have access like I used to!!! 

I have a bunch of blanks....need to get some decals to put on them!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Yep I have both company ones


----------



## asa1485

LOL....Show off


----------



## jfuller17

Just got this sent to me in text from Cori Upper with Strothers. Couple of nice does taken with the Enforcer!!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> LOL....Show off


Yeah well one company really dont matter now. LOL I guess it was still part of the history.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> From the treestand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


Just wanted to bring this over to last page where people can see it. Had some questions so here it is again...

Just wanted to update you all on some things for 2012 that we will be releasing in the next 2-3 weeks. First of all we did have a rear bracket ran. They are super simple and a little adjustable. You will be able to adjust them in and out from your bow where it mounts and rotate up and down by the same area. It will not be able to angle in any way. We just wanted to put something out there that was super strong and would hold the weight and do the job, but also be very cost effective. We will also be offering a complete GRUDGE set-up package as well this year that will include a completed set. (front bar with weights, rear bar with weights and the bracket to connect it all up)

The second thing is the new ENFORCER 2. The head on the new bar has been redesigned. We have kept the option to use a 5" or a 3.5" also. Nothing changed there. We have gone to a one piece aluminum head that is stylish and very functional. It will be better in so many ways. Because of the design that the head has on each side it is round and maintains a similar look to the original head but, because its one piece it will hold as much weight as you can throw at it. It also will eliminate the chance of any epoxy breaking loose on the side rod inserts making it a more "loyal to you" bar to take to the tournaments. Its basically bullet proof. The other feature it will have is the ability to move the head to each side. We have found during testing that you really don't need a large amount of side adjustment due to the fact that the bar is already so far away from the bow a little bit will go a long way. We again in bullet proof fashion did this buy NOT using a slide, but doing it with half step holes. This allows ZERO chance that if it gets bumped or drug through the woods it cant move like a slot would allow. With the half step holes you have a positive hole no matter what to allow the bolt to sit in. We also didn't want to add anymore pieces to the this feature so we stayed away from the swing arm set-up. (Nothing against that set-up) We again just wanted adjustment with out fear of sliding or moving with out wanting it to. We also counter sunk the main shaft bolt on the new heads to give them a clean look. We have been testing the proto-type versions and have been very happy with how they work. We feel with the new head and the use of the new carbon we have improved what was already one of the best stabilizers out there. We have been working on this since mid summer and are finally happy with the looks and function. We will also be offering a new package deal with the enforcers that will allow you to buy the main shaft and both the 5" and 3.5" heads as a kit if you so desired. We hope these changes will keep Vendetta on top again in 2012!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats Cori!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah well one company really dont matter now. LOL I guess it was still part of the history.


LOL.....Yep. History is good. That is why I have the tags backlit. It is behind us indeed. But, we did have some fun. If it weren't for that, some of us would not know one another


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> LOL.....Yep. History is good. That is why I have the tags backlit. It is behind us indeed. But, we did have some fun. If it weren't for that, some of us would not know one another



True that Pete!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah if I would have stayed there....there would have never been a Vendetta. I would have more then likely just rode out what was there instead of pushing for better things. In the end it all worked out.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Bump up for my Vendetta brothers and sisters...how Y'all doing this fine Sunday?


----------



## JONEZ24

Team Jones is having a good year so far. All 3 of us have tagged out on bucks and now we are taking out some of the does. Got a call yesterday from my brother telling me about a does he shot and got another call from my dad telling me he shot a big doe this morning. I am hoping that I will be making a call to them this evening.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well Thanksgiving is tomorrow, and I would like to wish the entire Vendetta Archery crew a *Happy Thanksgiving*. Good luck to everybody that will be out in the woods!


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys, I just got back from Kentucky on work and my parts are here. Here is a quick couple pics of the heads. These things are heavy duty guys. No matter the amount of weight!!! I weighed the 3.5" carbon and the alum......the alum is a little heavier at .5oz more


----------



## Madlaz

Jason it looks great what does the larger head weigh.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Going to have to get the second generation for my SR-71 for sure. Looks good Jay.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Jason those heads look KILLER man, I love it! I cannot wait to get one on my bow!


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Jason it looks great what does the larger head weigh.


Laz, the 3.5" head weighs just over 2oz and the the "true" 5" head weighs just over 3oz. They are a touch heavier then the carbon, but its still all at the end of the bar and the amount of strength of these heads is crazy and to me worth the little amount of weight. You will also be able to run a smaller button head in the end so that will cut back off a little weight as well. Over time I am sure we can learn where we can cut even more weight off. Like anything else this is the first run and you learn as you go. Its not like they will be 2-3oz heavier.


----------



## jfuller17

These will go to anodizer first thing next week and then maybe by end of next week we can start shipping. The rear bar bracket will be another week or two behind. But it IS coming anytime.


----------



## alaz

jfuller17 said:


> These will go to anodizer first thing next week and then maybe by end of next week we can start shipping. The rear bar bracket will be another week or two behind. But it IS coming anytime.


Good to hear!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jfuller17

Here it is (3.5") on my SR-71. This thing is SICK!! We are going to offer a LIFETIME warranty on these new heads......if you bend it, break it, or the threads get ruined, we will replace it for FREE. Even if you are the second or third owner the head. These things truely are bullet proof!


----------



## JONEZ24

I think I like version 2 better than the original. They will look sick when they are done being anodized. I can see some custom lazer engraving on them for even more customization.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah Nick I am pumped about them.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Here it is (3.5") on my SR-71. This thing is SICK!! *We are going to offer a LIFETIME warranty on these new heads......if you bend it, break it, or the threads get ruined, we will replace it for FREE. Even if you are the second or third owner the head.* These things truely are bullet proof!


Now that is outstanding! I totally agree, I think this new Enforcer 2.0 looks even cooler than the original. Jason I gotta get one of these on my bow!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks buddy. You know I got a couple with your name on them.


----------



## Vendetta2

Vendetta Archery would like to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving! Hope you have a great time with family and friends! Be safe and enjoy all the wonderful food! 


Jason and Sara 
Vendetta Archery


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Sweet, you're the man Jason!!!


----------



## Vendetta2

Yeah Nick he is pretty pumped that is why with Jason you will always see a half finished product because he cant wait til its finished to share it with all his AT friends! But Im just as bad I am horrible at keeping secrets like birthday and Christmas presents!


----------



## Mao

New heads look sicknasty J!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Jason

Those new heads look badazz...when they're ready save me 2 3.5" heads... need to put one on the gf's bow.

And Happy Thanksgiving to all the Vendetta crew and family... have a save and fun filled day...lol


----------



## faston2

The new head looks great. Much improved! I guess I might be in the minority by saying that I'm more excited about the new rear bracket! Long time coming brother! Thanks for making it happen. Doinker bracket to the swap meet box.:wink:

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Madlaz

This stab would look super great with the grudge eyeballs on the t bar or handcuff logo for the enforcer.


----------



## jfuller17

enforcer[en-fawr-ser, -fohr-]  *Enforcer* 
en·forc·er   /ɛnˈfɔrsər, -ˈfoʊr-/ Show Spelled[en-fawr-ser, -fohr-] Show IPA 
noun 
1. a person or thing that enforces. 
2. the member of a group, especially of a gang, charged with keeping dissident members obedient. 
3. a person, especially a public official, who enforces laws, regulations, rules, or the like. 

Love the name!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks again guys and enjoy your Thanksgiving day!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yep, got to get one ordered for the SR-71. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Yep, got to get one ordered for the SR-71. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


Yeah man we will get together and get it done.....


----------



## alaz

That looks great! Any pics of the 5" version?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alaz said:


> That looks great! Any pics of the 5" version?


Here's a pic Jason posted of both sizes.


----------



## jfuller17

alaz said:


> That looks great! Any pics of the 5" version?


Here is a couple buddy.....Shown straight up and max offset.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Honestly that is just freaking sick...I love it!


----------



## jfuller17

I shot the 3.5" version some more today......To be honest I was concerned a bit that these "Ts" are just a tad heavier, but they are so much stiffer and I truly believe they shoot and hold even better yet. Even through paper you can see a slight difference in the paper tear. I know this sounds crazy, but there seems to be less after movement with the new head. The little bit of high frequency vibes from the carbon and inserts on the head is gone. You still have some vibe in the main shaff as you did before, but no more and I would like to see in the main shaft as opposed to the side arms. I am convinced this has to do with the solid beefy alum. Also there is no "ching" at the shot like most alum. set-ups. Again I think its because they are so over built. I can run test in the future and maybe get them lighter yet, but I think with alum. there will be a fine line to walk in this area. Time will tell and we will continue to learn. As for now I believe we have improved what was already a great head. The offset half holes seem to be a fine tuning tool. I still believe the weights will do most of this work and the holes will "fine tune" the rest if needed.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Honestly that is just freaking sick...I love it!


Thanks man......as soon as we get them back from anodizer I will get some sent to you. You can put them through the paces and learn for yourself. I think you will like them.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm sold...if your impressed with these new heads then I know it's gotta be awesome!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks man......as soon as we get them back from anodizer I will get some sent to you. You can put them through the paces and learn for yourself. I think you will like them.


Jason that sounds great, I can't wait to get one on my bow!


----------



## xringbob

I think I seen these before somewhere


----------



## jfuller17

For anyone that reads x rings comments .......ignore and lay low. I have already said my peace about this subject about a month ago and vowed to say no more. Let's stay above all that and do what we do. DON'T BITE.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey Nick you know what you favorite brother wants for Christmas, hahaha!
Just kidding. The more I see this the more I can't wait to get my SR-71 rolling.


----------



## JONEZ24

I can't remember, who got you that SR? I do believe that you should be buying me a couple of these for finding your deer and helpin to drag it out. Better yet how about getting dad to buy both of us one for letting him sit in the truck while we did all the tracking!


----------



## Rockinxj00

That sounds even better. I think he at least owes us that!


----------



## jfuller17

He still owes me for his own! Lol


----------



## JONEZ24

I just said something to him today. I will have to get your address so he can get the payment to you. Maybe you could tack on enough late fees to cover my new stab!


----------



## jfuller17

Lol its all good I know where you guys live! Not worried I will get it eventually


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I just came in from shooting some foam out in the yard, the wind is blowing pretty good...but man the Enforcer still keeps my pins on target like they are welded on the spot! Just brings a smile to my face when my shots feel so effortless.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I just came in from shooting some foam out in the yard, the wind is blowing pretty good...but man the Enforcer still keeps my pins on target like they are welded on the spot! Just brings a smile to my face when my shots feel so effortless.


Awsome I am glad its shooting so good for you!


----------



## jfuller17

Might have another annoucment to make shortly. Should help Vendetta out.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Might have another annoucment to make shortly. Should help Vendetta out.


Sweet can't wait J!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet can't wait J!!!!


I'll second that... :beer:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmasterar15

jfuller17 said:


> Might have another annoucment to make shortly. Should help Vendetta out.


Sounds good J


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Might have another annoucment to make shortly. Should help Vendetta out.


Very cool...can't wait to hear what it is!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Don't hold out. Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Sorry I have been away so long guys and gals... Been dealing with some tough stuff. Jay, I love the new design and hope to be able to get one in the future. To the rest of you guys, stay safe in the woods and enjoy every minute like it is your last.


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason if the announcement is about you switching to a real team like the Bears, you will have to get in line, the colts fans have beaten you to it!


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Jason if the announcement is about you switching to a real team like the Bears, you will have to get in line, the colts fans have beaten you to it!


NEVER Jones!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Only thing worse than a colts fan is a titans fan


----------



## Ghost 133

Jason,where does the bracket stand? You said a little while back you were in the process of getting one ready. I really do appreciate your help with my request from yesterday.


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, I want to thank you for calling and talking to me. I can't wait to place my order!! Looking forward to shooting your stabilizer


----------



## ohiohunter02

rdraper_3 said:


> Jason, I want to thank you for calling and talking to me. I can't wait to place my order!! Looking forward to shooting your stabilizer


Welcome to the crew... you'll love the new stab...:beer:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm converting from another stab design that is very similar to his. Not gonna mention his name or the name of the company but that person has lied to me way too many times about things. That's not a very good way to start a new business if you ask me and Jason knows who I'm talking about. I talked to Jason at the R100 in Wabash and should've just went with his stabs then but didn't. He and I had a very interesting talk it tonight.


----------



## JONEZ24

Welcome to the vendetta crew! Jason's customer service is the icing on the cake as the product is great on its own. It is tough to have confidence in a product when you have no confidence in the people associated with it. You made a great choice giving Jason and vendetta a chance.


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> Welcome to the vendetta crew! Jason's customer service is the icing on the cake as the product is great on its own. It is tough to have confidence in a product when you have no confidence in the people associated with it. You made a great choice giving Jason and vendetta a chance.



Where do you shoot at? I don't know of many Strother shooters around here and I've shot with some guys that had them this summer.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey Nick the only thing Jason titans have over the colts is the have more wins than the colts for once.


----------



## JONEZ24

I used to shoot at borkholders but that went a little south for me so I shoot anywhere else that is convenient. I like pine knob in Lagrange and will shoot hoss hills a few times.


----------



## rdraper_3

I might have saw you at Hoss Hills then. That's just one of the many courses I hit up each month


----------



## jfuller17

Ghost 133 said:


> Jason,where does the bracket stand? You said a little while back you were in the process of getting one ready. I really do appreciate your help with my request from yesterday.


We are looking at about 2 weeks until ready for shipment buddy.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Can't wait to see everyone with the new stabs. Atleast so far we haven't had any snow up here yet.


----------



## JONEZ24

Lets get Ty's back to page one.....ttt for a great stabilizer and even better people!


----------



## JONEZ24

"this" sorry


----------



## jfuller17

Well it has been a busy last couple days with the weather and stuff going on here without Sara, but I wanted to say that we are pleased and honored that we will still be working along with Strothers Archery and now with New Breed archery as well. New Breed is another great up and coming bow company that builds some very nice bows that compete pound for pound with the big 3. They are great down to earth people as well. They came to us and we were willing to help out there staff members with a little help with stabilizers. I encourage anyone looking for a good bow to give them a look. We will be working out the final details soon, and if you shoot a New Breed bow and are on there staff Julie and I will be sending you all the details and welcome letter. Again its a great opportunity to work with yet another great company. Thanks New Breed!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool, Kyle and the crew at New Breed are some outstanding people...and build great bows. I've personally owned 3 New Breed bows in the past. My wife, son and dad also shoot New Breed bows.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Very cool, Kyle and the crew at New Breed are some outstanding people...and build great bows. I've personally owned 3 New Breed bows in the past. My wife, son and dad also shoot New Breed bows.


Yes they are a good company. I am glad we can work with them.


----------



## jfuller17

Also wanted to show you our simple rear bar bracket. I want to first say this is a very simple bracket and does NOT swing out to a 30-45 degree angle. I have run about 50 or so right now. I am working on something that will have a swivel, but have not been happy with how they work yet. Every one I have ever used comes loose. I have several ideas to stop that but it will be a bit before we have anything ready. So this at least will give people a great option and it will be very affordable. I run my bars straight back anyway. You will still be able to run it closer or further away from the riser and also be able to go up and down.


----------



## Madlaz

Now thats what i have been hounding you about for quite a while looks great to me been using one similar that i made .


----------



## bushmasterar15

Looks good Jason.


----------



## alaz

Have the new stabilizer ordered....can't wait!


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, if you're not busy this weekend or out hunting give me a call. I need to get with you about my target setup and hunting stab. We're not that far so I can just come to your place.


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Jason, if you're not busy this weekend or out hunting give me a call. I need to get with you about my target setup and hunting stab. We're not that far so I can just come to your place.


Ok Ray. Maybe tomorrow I will give you a call and we can figure something out.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm going to have to get another Enforcer as the one I had grew legs and walked away. Better yet I need two. But it's my fault for forgetting it at the shop. We got hit here in Arizona with 12-15" of snow so hoping that some melts off so I can get out of the property to head into town. I want to tweak around with my bow and get it shooting tops. So wish me luck. 
Ray glad to see you over here. May one of these days we will get to hunt or shoot together.


----------



## jfuller17

All is good here. Things will be back to normal next week since Sara is back. Hard to keep up all week when watching the kid.


----------



## rdraper_3

I know how that is Jason, I have custody of my youngest son and he's quite a handfull at times but I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah Ray, I love them but its just to hard to really get much done without some help. She's 3really and really tries to help me. Plus with the snow storm and no power it didn't get any easier. Its all good we will get it.


----------



## rdraper_3

Like I told you on the phone, I understand how it is. If something comes up just give me a call and we'll work around it. I'm really looking forward to seeing what you build me. I'm just about ready to quit hunting for the year and get my bow switched over to shoot spots


----------



## jfuller17

Ray, just got your bars put together and drying.


----------



## jfuller17

alaz said:


> Have the new stabilizer ordered....can't wait!


Yeah buddy I should have anodized parts back tomorrow or Tuesday. They are running a few days behind. Bar is made and waiting the head.


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Ray, just got your bars put together and drying.



Awesome Jason!


----------



## rdraper_3

Just curious, what do they look like? Send me a pic to my cell if you want


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Just curious, what do they look like? Send me a pic to my cell if you want


Ray sent a few to cell


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Ray sent a few to cell



Looks great Jason!


----------



## alaz

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah buddy I should have anodized parts back tomorrow or Tuesday. They are running a few days behind. Bar is made and waiting the head.


Sounds good. I still cannot believe the improvement in the overall feel of my bow!:thumbs_up


----------



## bushmasterar15

Can't wait to see your guy's new stabilizers.


----------



## Mao

Hey Jason... Just wondered if you got my PM about the stabs?


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys part are back....heres a few pics. I put a blanket up over my mess for a few quick pics......they look bad @#$! They scream "we are here to do one thing and thats kick butt!"


----------



## jfuller17

Ray, heres the hunter 5" option we talked about......


----------



## jfuller17

They heads are really sharp in person!! We have a bit of a back log on orders but will be getting them all out in the order they came in. Should have most out by wed. and then can get going on the stock in the shop.


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Hey Jason... Just wondered if you got my PM about the stabs?


Yes I did and I am going to try and order that carbon again


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason, the heads look amazing! I will have to get with you on a new one to go with my next bow, I think I am gonna pull the trigger on a rush or a moxie. Did you get a moxie, and if you have it what do you think so far?


----------



## alaz

jfuller17 said:


> Ray, heres the hunter 5" option we talked about......



NICE! That is what I am talkin' about!


----------



## jfuller17

alaz said:


> NICE! That is what I am talkin' about!


Yours is packed up and going out tomorrow!


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Jason, the heads look amazing! I will have to get with you on a new one to go with my next bow, I think I am gonna pull the trigger on a rush or a moxie. Did you get a moxie, and if you have it what do you think so far?


Nick I have not gotten it yet. I am getting the green riser one and the colored riser are supposed to be there tomorrow. So shouldnt be to much longer. The few that have a moxie are flat out raving about them!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

:hail:All hail the mighty ENFORCER 2...that beast looks wicked! Me likey!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

treestandsnyper said:


> :hail:all hail the mighty enforcer 2...that beast looks wicked! Me likey!!!


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

For the boss


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Can't wait to get my hands on these and see how they shoot/feel.


----------



## bcbow1971

bcbow1971 said:


> For the boss


Any new weight designs since these will add more weight like you talked about? I am thinking the wider version for me.....I still like my wider original Enforcers!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Brian weights will stay the same. They will come with 2-2oz on each side. The price will stay at 99.99 as well. The weight difference is .52oz on the 3.5" and 1.22 on the 5" version. Not a whole lot that will make much difference and besides that its still all at the end. I WILL be working on a ultralight version for 2013.....but like all good manufacters I cant do all the tricks at one time


----------



## jfuller17

For all of you guys that are running our grudge stuff.......if you want to try something, run the 3.5" head on the end. Recovery time is very fast as pin settles. Another idea


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Jason, I would really like to try that kind of set up on my bow. Definitely want a Grudge with the smaller 3.5" head very soon.


----------



## JONEZ24

jfuller17 said:


> Nick I have not gotten it yet. I am getting the green riser one and the colored riser are supposed to be there tomorrow. So shouldnt be to much longer. The few that have a moxie are flat out raving about them!!


I just have to decide what the purpose of the bow will be. If I get the rush, I will most likely make that the hunting bow with the SR being my 3d rig. If I get the moxie I will most likely make the SR the hunting bow and the moxie the 3d bow. I will have to get down to bass n bucks to try them out when they are all in to see what speaks to me. I guess until I try it the wrath could be in the mix somewhere too.


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Ray, heres the hunter 5" option we talked about......



You're killin me Jason!!! That looks SWEET!!!


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> You're killin me Jason!!! That looks SWEET!!!


Ray, they look even sweeter in person!!


----------



## rdraper_3

Saturday is a LONGGGG way away......lol


----------



## bushmasterar15

Love the new setups. Can't wait to be setup and shooting again. It helped me get on target faster and kept it there.


----------



## Madlaz

I have been practicing with the grudge 26" and the minni T the carbon one works super great bot will also try the new aluminum 3.5 and see if it works any different just curious to the weight of the mini vs the aluminum.


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> I have been practicing with the grudge 26" and the minni T the carbon one works super great bot will also try the new aluminum 3.5 and see if it works any different just curious to the weight of the mini vs the aluminum.


Once again the 3.5" aluminum is 1/2" oz heavier then the carbon


----------



## ohiohunter02

The new heads are sweet looking jason... as soon as my carbon matrix comes back from getting dipped I am going to need a10" with a 3.5"head head.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys all orders are now on there way!!!! enjoy!


----------



## jfuller17

Just got back inside from shooting about a half of a vegas 3 spot round with my 3-d rig outside.....had a decent amount of x's and nothing out of the yellow. Its cold and breezy and I havent shot much at all lately. This bow with the new Enforcer kicks butt!! If the shooter was half as good as the equipment it would be a force that would be hard to stop!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Ok guys all orders are now on there way!!!! enjoy!


That's great news...I know there will be some very happy archers real soon!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Rig looks good Jason.


----------



## jfuller17

Indoor season is just around the corner...........


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Indoor season is just around the corner...........


I get too bored after about 20 arrows and then mail it in. I need live targets! If you could get animals herded in the door and then hunt them, I'd be in.


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Indoor season is just around the corner...........




I think I'm gonna quit hunting a little early this year. I hate hunting the late season but I still have 2 tags to fill. I'm ready to get my bow setup for indoor season too Jason. I'll see you Saturday late morning to check out those stabs you built for me.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys brackets are back and ready to ship. They will cost 15.00 and you will have to use either a barrel adapter or a QD to make them work and stay on bow if you take the stabilizer off and want to leave the bracket on. I am trying out a few different QDs lately and hope to have those available sometime soon. Just want to make sure they are light and work without coming loose and have not seattled on one completely yet.


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a few pics of one on my bow so you can see it.....


----------



## jfuller17

Also for those of you that want the adjustable arm bracket......I am working on one like never seen before, but it could be sometime before its ready. I havent forgot about those either, but now we have at least something we can use that is a good cost effective bracket until then.


----------



## Madlaz

Jason how thick is the skinny part of the mount and also how long is to the to the center of the rear mount you can pm me if you dont want to make it public thanks .Laz


----------



## jfuller17

Laz,
The thin part is 1/4" thick and the thick is 3/8" thick. The short hole to hole center is 1 5/8" and the furthest is 2 9/16"


----------



## jfuller17

You can also put the brackets against each other and run them as V bars as well.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I really like that bracket, and the price is outstanding. Will be getting one for my Grudge/Partner In Crime set-up when I order it.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rdraper_3

Looking forward to bringing my stabs home tomorrow!!! Gonna shoot with Jason for awhile too, hope he doesn't embarass me too bad....lol


----------



## asa1485

Mandatory. Gotta have pics!!


----------



## alaz

http://i55.tinypic.com/9ictqx.jpg

I couldn't get the pic posted...but this link is for a pic of my new stab on my Supra. 
Once again, thanks for a great product!


----------



## Madlaz

Wharts really about that bar you can mount a short bar to the rear stab facing forward and you have a semi tactical or stoker ss1.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alaz said:


> http://i55.tinypic.com/9ictqx.jpg
> 
> I couldn't get the pic posted...but this link is for a pic of my new stab on my Supra.
> Once again, thanks for a great product!


Great looking bow alaz, that new Enforcer 2 looks killer!


----------



## alaz

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Great looking bow alaz, that new Enforcer 2 looks killer!


Thanks. I had the original enforcer and was amazed by the balance it provided to my bow at full draw...this one feels just as good and I love the clean look!


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok guys, I got my new "The Grudge" stab today. 28" front bar with the 3.5" T-bar with 4oz wieghts, 11" rear bar with 14oz weights. Balances PERFECT at full draw. I can't thank Jason enough for taking time away from his family to help me get it dialed in. We were at the shop for about 3 hours or so trying different weight configurations and also tried Then Enforcer too. That'll be my next purchase real soon. I'll post some pics in a bit. I have to log back on with my phone to be able to post the pics. I can't wait to kick some butt in spot league and MBR class next year!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's awesome, glad to hear Jason got your stab set-up perfect for you. I will be getting a similar set-up like the one you got soon. I can't tell you how excited I am. Hopefully Jason can figure out the lengths/weights for me as well. Look forward to seeing those pics.


----------



## rdraper_3

He had it originally set up with just the weights on the end instead of the Tbar. It shot good but I wanted to try the Tbar also, BIG difference!!! I highly recommend it! He will figure out what you need and it will be really damn close if not spot on!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm definitely going with the 3.5" T Bar on the end, those little X's will be trembling with fear!


----------



## rdraper_3

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm definitely going with the 3.5" T Bar on the end, those little X's will be trembling with fear!




They were in fear today and I was only using my CX Maxima's. Wait til the CXL Pro's come out!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rdraper_3

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

Looks really sharp. Nice setup


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks, I love it! Fast, smooth and quiet!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Ray!!! I am glad you liked it. I had a good time shooting and playing set-up with you. We will have to shoot again in the future.


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks again Jason!!! I'm not the best shooter but damn did that thing make a big difference!! I can't wait to get it switched over to my fatties and bust some X's!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Ray that looks sweet! Congrats man...I'm officially jealous!


----------



## rdraper_3

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Ray that looks sweet! Congrats man...I'm officially jealous!



Thanks _______, I'd put your name but it's not on your profile.


----------



## jfuller17

Guys just wanted to let everyone know the website has been updated with all of our new products.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Like the updated site. Love the stab work of art. Thanks


----------



## bushmasterar15




----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

rdraper_3 said:


> Thanks _______, I'd put your name but it's not on your profile.


LOL...I never realized it wasn't on there, but my name is Chad.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*WOW*...Jason the new site looks outstanding, great job!


----------



## jfuller17

Those are some cool pics Mark!! Nice!!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> *WOW*...Jason the new site looks outstanding, great job!


Thanks Chad, that was mainly Sara. We needed a fresh look.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys, just got off the phone with Todd at Dead Center Archery and he is hooking up Vendetta with his very cool Bow Balancer. Its going to be a great tool for us to learn what things really do what and how many ounces or lengths do what and be exact. We will also have a service to where you can ship us your bow and we will build a exact matching set of bars to balance your bow perfectly to a neutral start. I think the tool is a VERY good idea and I cant wait to use it. Todd is a very good guy and I enjoyed a nice talk with him as well. Thanks again Todd. Wish you well buddy. 

Here is a video link off of his website showing how the balancer works.
http://deadcenterarchery.com/video.php


----------



## rdraper_3

That's great news Jason! Mark, those pics are awesome! Chad, nice to meet you.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Ok guys, just got off the phone with Todd at Dead Center Archery and he is hooking up Vendetta with his very cool Bow Balancer. Its going to be a great tool for us to learn what things really do what and how many ounces or lengths do what and be exact. We will also have a service to where you can ship us your bow and we will build a exact matching set of bars to balance your bow perfectly to a neutral start. I think the tool is a VERY good idea and I cant wait to use it. Todd is a very good guy and I enjoyed a nice talk with him as well. Thanks again Todd. Wish you well buddy.
> 
> Here is a video link off of his website showing how the balancer works.
> http://deadcenterarchery.com/video.php


New site looks really good Jason.

I started to get one of those balancers. But, you have to make sure , you get the bow perfectly in there the same way every time. I think it will be awesome for you with all you do.


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Guys just wanted to let everyone know the website has been updated with all of our new products.


Really digging the new website layout Jason... I think somethings missing though...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiohunter02

rdraper_3 said:


> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


Ray,

That setup looks badazz.. hope it shoots as good as it looks ... your making me want a target setup. Maybe I can sneak it past the gf..lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

ohiohunter02 said:


> Really digging the new website layout Jason... I think somethings missing though...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Joe, I need portage counties logo to add to our links. I added the link, but could not pull the Logo off there site. I need permission. If you can ask him when you get a chance please


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks Joe! This is my hunting, 3D and soon to be spot bow. I LOVE this bow and yes, it's shooter for sure!!! I'm waiting for Athens to release their 2012 models to decide what I want next. If I go with a bow for just spot league it will be totally custom painted or powdercoated and one of a kind!!


----------



## twistedfreak

hey ray whats the length of the main bar and did you get the front added or is that how jason is doing them now


----------



## rdraper_3

Bryan, I paid extra for the T-head. Even with just the weights on the end of the long bar it was still a great stab, I just wanted the T-head on the end to help settle my bow down a little faster, plus it doubles as a prop rod to keep the bow from falling over. Main bar is 28" with 4 oz of weight and the rear bar is 11" with 14 oz of weight. I need to get with Jason and get a couple of more weights just to play around with, not that I need much more weight though. I need to spend a lot of time shooting it as is then start fine tuning it. I'm not used to shooting a long bar setup but since I'm moving up to MBR class I figured what the heck, plus I can use it for spot league too. I'll be buying Jason's stabs for quite some time!!! He's close to me, less than 30 minutes, if I need any help or have an issue with it. I can't wait to do a lot of shooting with him on the 3D courses next summer.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Ray your lucky as you will be able to head over there and fine tune it soon as Jason get's the balancer.


----------



## rdraper_3

Yep, I plan on doing that when he gets it and gets some free time to hook me up.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm putting in my order with Jason for my Grudge/Partenr In Crime tonight!!! X's prepare to be destroyed!


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm loving mine Chad!! I took the Grudge bar off but left the Partner in Crime one on and I'm using a Smooth Stability stab for hunting. After hunting season goes out the SS is getting retired and an Enforcer will be replacing it.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm putting in my order with Jason for my Grudge/Partenr In Crime tonight!!! X's prepare to be destroyed!


PM sent Chad.....


----------



## jfuller17

ohiohunter02 said:


> Really digging the new website layout Jason... I think somethings missing though...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


O and Sara is fully aware that not all the Deer pics are back on....


----------



## rdraper_3

What's it gonna take to get my bow on the site Jason? Lol


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> What's it gonna take to get my bow on the site Jason? Lol



Sara is working on it Ray.


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> O and Sara is fully aware that not all the Deer pics are back on....


I was to just yanking your chain a little ...lol 

I'll tell Scott you need our logo... 


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vendetta2

rdraper_3 said:


> Ok guys, I got my new "The Grudge" stab today. 28" front bar with the 3.5" T-bar with 4oz wieghts, 11" rear bar with 14oz weights. Balances PERFECT at full draw. I can't thank Jason enough for taking time away from his family to help me get it dialed in. We were at the shop for about 3 hours or so trying different weight configurations and also tried Then Enforcer too. That'll be my next purchase real soon. I'll post some pics in a bit. I have to log back on with my phone to be able to post the pics. I can't wait to kick some butt in spot league and MBR class next year!!


Ray so glad you are enjoying your set up! Dont worry about taking Jason away from us, all we were planning on doing was cleaning and laundry! Believe me,
not one of Jason's favorite things to do  He loves it when he gets to meet and spend time with new people and help them get there set up just right! In this business we know that customer service will keep us afloat! We used to have a lot of customers but now we have alot more friends! 80% of our customers Jason has either had phone calls, private messages, or emails with. We love it when our customers become our friends and are happy with the service and product that we provide!


----------



## Vendetta2

Mr. Joe Bell please revisit the vendetta website...i think you might find something you will like.


Ray I have added your pic on our website along with some of your feedback  Love it when we get awsome feedback!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Vendetta2 said:


> Mr. Joe Bell please revisit the vendetta website...i think you might find something you will like.
> 
> 
> Ray I have added your pic on our website along with some of your feedback  Love it when we get awsome feedbacsk!


Thanks Sara... I credit my success to Vendetta ...

And Scott is informed on what you guys need for the website...


----------



## rdraper_3

Vendetta2 said:


> Ray so glad you are enjoying your set up! Dont worry about taking Jason away from us, all we were planning on doing was cleaning and laundry! Believe me,
> not one of Jason's favorite things to do  He loves it when he gets to meet and spend time with new people and help them get there set up just right! In this business we know that customer service will keep us afloat! We used to have a lot of customers but now we have alot more friends! 80% of our customers Jason has either had phone calls, private messages, or emails with. We love it when our customers become our friends and are happy with the service and product that we provide!



Sara, I see many shoots with Jason in my future, just an FYI....LOL. I actually like doing dishes, laundry and cleaning house. Oh, the pic looks good but I need to take a better one soon. That pic was just a quick one to hush the masses, lol.


----------



## rdraper_3

Bumpin it to the top......where they belong!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey Jay, How much time are you getting off work for Christmas shutdown? Might try to get some arrows made up and try to mess around with the SR-71. Just got to get to you know who's to pick up some shafts.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Get this back up top. If you haven't tried a Vendetta you don't know what you've been missing.


----------



## jfuller17

Something we have been kicking around is changing up the hats. So I wanted some input on what you guys think as far as which you like best.....


----------



## faston2

I vote D!:thumbs_up

How about one in the same color except mesh back for summertime?


----------



## ohiohunter02

My vote is for A and D Jay... I'll buy 1 of each...


----------



## rdraper_3

I like the charcoal one Jason. If you have any made I'll buy one


----------



## JONEZ24

My vote is D!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

My vote is for *D *as well, that hat looks sweet!


----------



## jfuller17

Well it looks like "D" is winning so far.  Mao your bars are heading out in morning, Chad your set is being built tonight and drying right now.


----------



## bcbow1971

My vote is D!!

Look what showed up!!! I took some of my old weights and cleaned, Nickle plated and polished!!!!


----------



## Shulion

?What length side bar is that? I like the polished weights. Looks sweet!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Shulion said:


> ?What length side bar is that? I like the polished weights. Looks sweet!!


The bar itself is 9"


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> My vote is D!!
> 
> Look what showed up!!! I took some of my old weights and cleaned, Nickle plated and polished!!!!


Looks sweet Brian!!! Very nice!


----------



## jfuller17

Also just wanted to let everyone know I have been playing around with several different vibe set-ups for the "Grudge" bars. If there is something to gain in our long bars I think its here. I am trying to do it without making the outside look nasty and also not weigh the bar down on the inside. Its been a challage and I have been working on it. Just ordered some brand new stuff for experimental purposes. I know its not a huge deal for target guys to have some vibes and you always will have more due to the bar being longer, but I want to still try as long as I can do it without losing leverage. Something in the works as they say. On another note the Bow Balancer will be here Friday so we can begin to play with that!


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason, I will be heading down to bass and bucks on Saturday morning to get the new SR up and running. I may have to give you a call on the way back to check out this bow balancer thing.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Well it looks like "D" is winning so far.  Mao your bars are heading out in morning, Chad your set is being built tonight and drying right now.


Sweet bro, can't wait!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Also just wanted to let everyone know I have been playing around with several different vibe set-ups for the "Grudge" bars. If there is something to gain in our long bars I think its here. I am trying to do it without making the outside look nasty and also not weigh the bar down on the inside. Its been a challage and I have been working on it. Just ordered some brand new stuff for experimental purposes. I know its not a huge deal for target guys to have some vibes and you always will have more due to the bar being longer, but I want to still try as long as I can do it without losing leverage. Something in the works as they say. On another note the Bow Balancer will be here Friday so we can begin to play with that!




Give me a buzz when you have a little free time to balance my bow out. I need to buy a few extra weights from you to play around with on my bow. Brian, that bow looks great!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Hope you guys enjoy the balancer, let me know if you have any ? , glad to be of help . Good luck with the stab business.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I like the Charcoal one. Just wish it was a fitted hat or maybe a flexfit.


----------



## bcbow1971

OK Updates picture with my current setup. Not sure what class I want to shoot yet with this bow in ASA...wanted to stay hunter class but I would need a new sight and can't remeber the rule on rear bars....

I made up a double cobra sling and mounted it to a custom Polished Aluminum Nytro Bracket!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You know the more I see that Athens bow, the more I like the looks of it! Never even seen an Athens in person, wouldn't mind putting a few arrows through one sometime if I ever get the opportunity.


----------



## jfuller17

cncmachiningman said:


> Hope you guys enjoy the balancer, let me know if you have any ? , glad to be of help . Good luck with the stab business.


Thanks Todd. We will keep you posted buddy.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well I got a sweet surprise in the mail this evening, one of the new 3.5" heads came for me! Got it mounted on my bar and the weights switched around, then proceeded to hit the range down in the basement. First off the new machined head is just freaking sweet. Tough as nails rock, solid design that will definitely please even the most discriminating archers. The quality on this new head is outstanding. Jason you are the man!


----------



## alaz

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well I got a sweet surprise in the mail this evening, one of the new 3.5" heads came for me! Got it mounted on my bar and the weights switched around, then proceeded to hit the range down in the basement. First off the new machined head is just freaking sweet. Tough as nails rock, solid design that will definitely please even the most discriminating archers. The quality on this new head is outstanding. Jason you are the man!


I completely agree...does everything the original did in terms of stabilization, but IMO very clean look, attractive design (and we all know purdy counts), and solid as it gets.


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome guys!!! I am super happy you guys like it! I love to hear it especially when we make a change and it works.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Jason keep me posted on the experimental long bars. I'll be looking for something soon and your stuff is always a step above and always improving.


----------



## jfuller17

Well bummer guys......no bow balancer today hopefully tomorrow and since we will be gone all weekend Monday I can play with it. Should be cool. Sara said I am impatient. I guess I am


----------



## rdraper_3

Well no deer hit the ground again tonight but I did see some about 200 yards away. I'm beginning to hate hunting the late season. Hopefully I can fill these 2 tags really fast so I don't have to freeze my butt of any more


----------



## JONEZ24

Just the opposite for me, I want the temps to drop, makes the hunting better for me. Some snow would be nice too!


----------



## jfuller17

Ray and Jones......just got home from Paiges christmas program and the road that leads you out of town to my house was flat loaded with deer tonight in all those fields. They were moving here for sure!


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Ray and Jones......just got home from Paiges christmas program and the road that leads you out of town to my house was flat loaded with deer tonight in all those fields. They were moving here for sure!



Send them directions to my house!!! Deer are getting scarce around here


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Ok guys, just got off the phone with Todd at Dead Center Archery and he is hooking up Vendetta with his very cool Bow Balancer. Its going to be a great tool for us to learn what things really do what and how many ounces or lengths do what and be exact. We will also have a service to where you can ship us your bow and we will build a exact matching set of bars to balance your bow perfectly to a neutral start. I think the tool is a VERY good idea and I cant wait to use it. Todd is a very good guy and I enjoyed a nice talk with him as well. Thanks again Todd. Wish you well buddy.
> 
> Here is a video link off of his website showing how the balancer works.
> http://deadcenterarchery.com/video.php


That is awesome! Todd is a great guy and That balancer is awesome! I am excited to order one of the new t heads for my 3d setup. I'm gonna get an early start this season and hopefully hit a bunch of indoor shoots to sharpen up. Ill be calling you soon man to talk Jay.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

OMG...an alfa sighting!!! How you and Steph doing, haven't heard much from you guys since hunting season began?


----------



## JONEZ24

Got my new to me SR-71 set up for 3D, now no switching back and forth. The whole blade rest thing is gonna take some getting used to but it will be fun. I have to shoot it some more but so far this thing is deadly. Jason we will have to get down to bass and bucks in the next couple of weeks to kill some foam. Maybe we can get my questionable brother to go with us!


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> Got my new to me SR-71 set up for 3D, now no switching back and forth. The whole blade rest thing is gonna take some getting used to but it will be fun. I have to shoot it some more but so far this thing is deadly. Jason we will have to get down to bass and bucks in the next couple of weeks to kill some foam. Maybe we can get my questionable brother to go with us!



Give me a shout when you guys go. I've been wanting to go there and shoot too.


----------



## alfabuck

Doing good had a rough season so far. Went to Ohio and was looking for a 150" but did not seal the deal. Had a bunch of nice bucks in Nj within range but nothing I was looking for. I'm already ready to get my target rig ready to rock.


----------



## JONEZ24

Will do, Jason and I talked today but didn't make any definite plans. It is always more fun to shoot in a group, just be prepared Jason and I can be brutal, ask my brother. It is all in good fun though!


----------



## rdraper_3

You guys can be brutal? Ha, bring it.....I can dish it out with the best of them AND I can take it too.....I'm a good sport about it in the end


----------



## JONEZ24

That's what makes it the most fun, being too serious takes the fun out of the experience.


----------



## rdraper_3

Exactly! I'm there to have fun and shoot as best as I can


----------



## ohiohunter02

Here's a few pics of my brothers 2012target Hoyt vector turbo sporting my 8" enforcer since I'm bowless right now....


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That bow looks awesome, love the color on it!


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> Doing good had a rough season so far. Went to Ohio and was looking for a 150" but did not seal the deal. Had a bunch of nice bucks in Nj within range but nothing I was looking for. I'm already ready to get my target rig ready to rock.


Better practice up you have me and the HAMMER to deal with


----------



## Rockinxj00

Sorry about this Jason, but GO COLTS!


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason, you should be able to find some colts gear really cheap! Must have felt charitable and given the colts a win for Christmas.


----------



## rdraper_3

Well, I finally got my Buck Boiler fired up and my Corsican Ram and Wild Boar skull are cooking now. I'll post pics when they are done.


----------



## jfuller17

Nick and Bill................we are no longer friends!


----------



## jfuller17

Got a chance to play with the Pro Balancer today a little. This thing is crazy! It took me about a hour to get my bow perfect, but after I did man does it hold great and dead at the shot. No Kick at all. I found so far that side to side I love perfect and the front to rear I get balanced just perfect then subtract 3oz and that keeps it holding good with no kick back at all. Perfect! Its going to be handy the more I use it. I also think Vendetta will need to invest in some fender washers and get them powdercoated for fine tuning. Shes sensitive!!


----------



## rdraper_3

Looking good Jason!! Thanks for the call tonight and YES, when you get a chance I will come up to get my bow dialed in even more than it already is. Can't wait to shoot with you soon too!!


----------



## asa1485

Looks good Jason


----------



## Vendetta2

JONEZ24 said:


> Jason, you should be able to find some colts gear really cheap! Must have felt charitable and given the colts a win for Christmas.


After my colts spanked his titans..he wanted to return his Christmas gift! Real Nice ---not really!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Jason, I am with ya buddy, the Titans cost me $150 in my fantasy football league... That was supposed to be my Enforcer 2 $$$.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That is one handy tool Jason, if I lived closer I would definitely be stopping by to get my set-up tweaked to perfection.


----------



## JONEZ24

I guess I jinxed it by bringing it up on Saturday. Jason, let me know if any days will be better than others to head down to bass and bucks, I am trying to plan my days. 

By the way the balancer looks nice, I can't imagine have a more balanced bow than I already have.


----------



## Mao

Jason,

Got the stabs today. Look awesome man! Cant wait to get them on and start playin...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm hoping my new bars come tomorrow. Can't wait to get em on my bow and start shooting some X's.


----------



## cncmachiningman

jfuller17 said:


> Got a chance to play with the Pro Balancer today a little. This thing is crazy! It took me about a hour to get my bow perfect, but after I did man does it hold great and dead at the shot. No Kick at all. I found so far that side to side I love perfect and the front to rear I get balanced just perfect then subtract 3oz and that keeps it holding good with no kick back at all. Perfect! Its going to be handy the more I use it. I also think Vendetta will need to invest in some fender washers and get them powdercoated for fine tuning. Shes sensitive!!


Glad to hear you got it and got to play around with it , it is amazing what you can do with it , especially in your side to side weight distribution, good luck with it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Just got word that a package came today from Indiana for me!


----------



## rdraper_3

Uh oh, what stab did you get Chad?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I've been shooting a 12" Enforcer with the 5" "T" all year, I just recently switched over to the new machined aluminum 3.5" head. So I felt it was time to step up and go all the way...Grudge/Partner In Crime combo. 27" main and an 11" rear. Running the 3.5" head up front, the total weight with the "T" is 6 oz. On the rear we went with 13 oz. All I can say is WOW, this set up is awesome. The pin just sits there!!! Jason, awesome job as usual, and thanks again for all you've done for me! I will be posting pics up soon. I'm off work on Thursday, so hopefully I can get outside and get some proper pics.


----------



## Madlaz

Jason dont you think you also need some Strothers and New Breed decals on your machines instead of all them Hoyts .LOL


----------



## rdraper_3

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I've been shooting a 12" Enforcer with the 5" "T" all year, I just recently switched over to the new machined aluminum 3.5" head. So I felt it was time to step up and go all the way...Grudge/Partner In Crime combo. 27" main and an 11" rear. Running the 3.5" head up front, the total weight with the "T" is 6 oz. On the rear we went with 13 oz. All I can say is WOW, this set up is awesome. The pin just sits there!!! Jason, awesome job as usual, and thanks again for all you've done for me! I will be posting pics up soon. I'm off work on Thursday, so hopefully I can get outside and get some proper pics.



You're gonna love that setup!! That's almost the exact same thing I have on my bow, I just have a couple more oz of weight. I'm heading to Jason's house Thursday late afternoon to put my bow on his balancer to fine tune it


----------



## alfabuck

ohiohunter02 said:


> Here's a few pics of my brothers 2012target Hoyt vector turbo sporting my 8" enforcer since I'm bowless right now....


Sweet bow!! That bow balancer looks awesome Jay. Bob I'm gonna start practicing real soon man.


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> Jason dont you think you also need some Strothers and New Breed decals on your machines instead of all them Hoyts .LOL


Laz, leave it to you!!! You are right if I had some I would. I have nothing against Hoyt though. LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason, I am off starting tomorrow, is there a chance that we could meet up and I can get you to stuff we talked about? I don't have a lot to do but I will be playing Mr. Mom.


----------



## jfuller17

Nick I am meeting Ray here at my house tomorrow after work around 3:00 or 3:30ish. You are more then welcome.


----------



## JONEZ24

I might try to make it, I will give you a call!


----------



## rdraper_3

I can't make it Jason, something came up. I'll get ahold of you when I'm free again.


----------



## jfuller17

Guys I think Vendetta Archery had another milestone and I like to share these stories as we grow because you guys are a big part of this. When we first started last winter I ordered 3 pcs of carbon fiber. As a few months went by we ordered 5 more....then 4 months later we ordered 12.....then we started ordering 12 or so on a shorter basis.... the last couple orders lately were 30 pcs.....Our biggest order amount at the time. That only lasted not even hardly a month. Wow I thought this is getting crazy. We talked it over (Sara and I) and went all in again and just ordered 200pcs! We are scared but happy at the same time. LOL If any of you have ever started a small business you know how important every penny is and where it goes. We have always tried to do our best and let the rest fall it falls. So far its worked out and I feel very happy to know that all the hard work that not only I, but Sara has put in to this company in our little garage has paid off. I know the stabilizer market is way over loaded and there are so many GOOD options out there to pick from. I remember being told more then once "don't bother with stabilizers, the market is already saturated. You will never make it work." I thought true... there are a ton of stab companies out there, but if I have something that truly works and is different, why cant we make it? So here we are. I just want to say thanks first off to Sara (my wife) for believing in me and putting in so much work for basically no reward. Its not easy and sometimes is hard to do it all. She mails the packages and does the website work and also does some customer relation work. Its a a lot. Heck I have even made here grind tubes when we were super busy! LOL But she has never discouraged me or not done what has been asked. Thanks for that Sara. I also want to thank the first few staff members that helped me get the name out last year. You guys are important! And finally I want to thank each and every one of you guys or girls that have bought one or more of our bars. You will never know how much it means to have your support. There are a lot of people that post on our threads that are not even staff members. Your support is so appreciated! Again thank you so much. Good words and real life testimonials are the best form of advertisement. I know to the big stabilizer companies 200 pcs are not much at all, but to Vendetta Archery its everything and a sign we are growing and are that much closer to making it. As stated before we are very happy and excited but also scared. LOL We hope our second year is just as great as the first. Thanks to all of you again!



Jason Fuller


----------



## bushmasterar15

The Thanks is for you. Great product


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Jason congrats to both you and Sara. You guys deserve all the good things that come your way. Your passion and desire to build the best product and provide the absolute best customer service I've ever seen are why it's so easy to support you guys! I tell everybody I know how great you guys are. It's been awesome to see you guys grow as a company, and get to know everybody in the Vendetta family. I look forward to shooting in the coming year, and kicking some butt with my new Grudge!


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason and Sara, I haven't been with you guys for very long but I've been telling everyone I know that if they need a new set of bars to get ahold of Jason......and a couple of them already have! I'm not a staffer, but one of these days hope to make the cut, but I do believe my new bars WILL help me become a better shooter. From what little I have shot them they are FANTASTIC and have improved my shooting by holding steadier both before and after the shot. Jason, Sara and a few of the other guys on here, I look forward to shooting with you all this coming 3D season and also all the crap that I'm sure we'll give eachother, but in a good way!! 


Oh yeah, whenever you get a Vendetta sticker I'd like one or 2 for the side of my Blazer to help promote you even more than I already do. I can't thank you enough Jason for what you've done for me so far and in the future to come. I plan on using your bars for a long time to come!!!!!!


May you have MANY more years of building them too!! If there's ever anything I can do to help please let me know.


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason, you deserve all of the rewards that come your way. If anyone can make it happen you and Sara can as it takes awesome people to make good products great. I hope that things continue to grow as you move forward with vendetta archery. I can remember the first time I shot one of your "other" stabilizers and was blown away then. The Vendetta stabs have taken that experience to a whole new level of shootabilty and adjustability.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Jason and Sara, when my brother first joined up with you guys with the other company, I was blown away. Too bad I was shooting for that one guy huh jay? Then when the enforcer came out I did not think it could get any better. Boy was I wrong. You guys go above and beyond to make sure everyone is completely satisfied. Your product is top notch and so is the customer service. So hats off to you two for everything you do. The thanks is from all of us shooters to you!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Speaking of Vendetta Stickers...Jason do you have anything in the works for a window size decal in the future? I'd love to have one for my car.


----------



## Vendetta2

Everyone "THANK YOU" for the kinds words, without you guys, our business would not be! Thank you to all our staff shooters who have helped get our name out there over the past year! Thank you to all our non staff shooters who have promoted our product just because you truely believe in the product and our business. We do know who you are and are truly greatful for you. Our family would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy 2012 Year! I am excited for January as I know have three kids in my family all under the age of 10 who will be shooting in an archery league. We have finally gotten all three kids there bows and they are excited! My daughter just got her new bow about a week ago and she asked me this morning when can she shoot it, she looking forward to the family being on vaction (no work and no school) next week, so she can shoot. I need and want to get my bow out too! I better do that before Jason starts selling things off of it to buy his target set up for his new bow he has coming! Although, alot of my stuff is pink and purple, so I might be safe

Thanks again for a great 2011!
1st business year

Sara


----------



## rdraper_3

Vendetta2 said:


> Everyone "THANK YOU" for the kinds words, without you guys, our business would not be! Thank you to all our staff shooters who have helped get our name out there over the past year! Thank you to all our non staff shooters who have promoted our product just because you truely believe in the product and our business. We do know who you are and are truly greatful for you. Our family would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy 2012 Year! I am excited for January as I know have three kids in my family all under the age of 10 who will be shooting in an archery league. We have finally gotten all three kids there bows and they are excited! My daughter just got her new bow about a week ago and she asked me this morning when can she shoot it, she looking forward to the family being on vaction (no work and no school) next week, so she can shoot. I need and want to get my bow out too! I better do that before Jason starts selling things off of it to buy his target set up for his new bow he has coming! Although, alot of my stuff is pink and purple, so I might be safe
> 
> Thanks again for a great 2011!
> 1st business year
> 
> Sara




Jason and Sara, I would like to say THANK YOU too and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well!!!


----------



## Vendetta2

rdraper_3 said:


> Jason and Sara, I haven't been with you guys for very long but I've been telling everyone I know that if they need a new set of bars to get ahold of Jason......and a couple of them already have! I'm not a staffer, but one of these days hope to make the cut, but I do believe my new bars WILL help me become a better shooter. From what little I have shot them they are FANTASTIC and have improved my shooting by holding steadier both before and after the shot. Jason, Sara and a few of the other guys on here, I look forward to shooting with you all this coming 3D season and also all the crap that I'm sure we'll give eachother, but in a good way!!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, whenever you get a Vendetta sticker I'd like one or 2 for the side of my Blazer to help promote you even more than I already do. I can't thank you enough Jason for what you've done for me so far and in the future to come. I plan on using your bars for a long time to come!!!!!!
> 
> 
> May you have MANY more years of building them too!! If there's ever anything I can do to help please let me know.



Oh ray trust me buddy there will be alot of smack talking...hope you can handle it  FYI- if Jason and I ever would compete and it seems like he is being mean to me, he is! As he says--when we are competing we are nothing, you should see him in corn hole! Oh my!


----------



## rdraper_3

I can dish it out AND take it! I'm a good sport!!! I told Jason earlier that I culdn't make it tomorrow but as it turns out we are meeting my wife's ex husband later in the evening so I can make it to the house if he's still ok with it.


----------



## asa1485

Would like to wish you guys a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## alfabuck

Jay I'm so glad About the success of Vendetta and see nothing but big things to come in the future for your company. It is always a pleasure talking and dealing with you guys and we are very appreciative for everything you helped us with. You guys are always there for your customers and go the extra mile when it comes to pleasing them. The products have done nothing but gotten better and better and good luck in trying to top what you already have, I don't know if it's possible lol! I wanna just send a big thanks out from Steph and I and we wish you nothing but the best as always. Also Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to the whole Vendetta family on here and have a safe and happy holiday guys and gals.


----------



## bcbow1971

Jason you are the one that should be looking in the mirror...you and Sara that is because we just share a dream of yours and the brains behind a few great products and more to come. 

Alfa I have a guy here that can do them for a reasonable price if we get at least 10 people to order we won't have any setup fees. An 18" will be around $20 shipped and around 8-10" will be around $15.....these are fully printed in color by a company that does decals as well as full body wraps from cars, trucks, boats and tractor trailers!! Just le me know and I can help out!!!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Hi guys. I have been eyeing these stabs for quite a while. I talked to Brian about them when Jason first started making them. I was shooting a B Stinger 12" and 14oz. weight and shot great with that setup. I switched to shooting left handed and immediately I realized I needed another stab as my right shoulder just couldn't handle the weight of the B Stinger. I sold it and bought something light. Fast forward a few months and now holding weight on the front of the bow is no issue and I can tell my pin movement could be calmed down with a better stab. I was considering setting up my hunting rig like a trimmed down targets setup but I am more inclined to go with one your Enforcer bars.

My questions are on the heads? First I assume that the longer the head the more stabilization but I am not 100% sure. Could someone address that for me? Also....on the website you can pick a 3.5" or 5" head. What is the difference between the T bar and the Bulletproof head? Any other general information you can give me about the way the product works would be great. Thanks!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

The original "T" head was made of carbon fiber. It was just a touch lighter than the 2nd generation head which is made from machined aluminum. The new machined 3.5" heads are truly bulletproof, and are I believe maybe 1/2 oz. heavier than the original carbon head were. I have both the original 5" "T" head and the new machined 3.5" head. I really can't say I notice a big difference in shooting them...they both work outstanding. The new version is a very tough, clean looking design with the added ability to adjust the head horizontally in the mounting holes. I wasn't sure if the original design could be improved on much, but Jason really outdid himself. The new design is even better!


----------



## JONEZ24

+1^

The new heads have the advantage of being tough as nails with little added weight. You are correct that the wider the head the more stabilization that is provided but some people like them to be more compact.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'll tell you one thing, the new 3.5" head on the Grudge is outstanding.


----------



## alaz

Jason,
Congrats to you and your family on the success of your product. I love the new design and will be out shooting with some buddies over the next week who will be trying out one of my stabilizers for themselves. 
Merry Christmas and enjoy the holiday season!


----------



## rdraper_3

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'll tell you one thing, the new 3.5" head on the Grudge is outstanding.



I agree 100% Chad, plus it also doubles as a kickstand to keep your bow from falling over....lol


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Jason and Sara, There aren't enough words to describe the feelings I have for you guys. It is people like you that not only deserve a break in life but are willing to stick your necks out for others and expect nothing in return for it, that makes you worthy of the success you have enjoyed and will enjoy for many years to come. Its because you are real, 100% genuine people and have hearts the size of mountains. We are all lucky to have been a part of your success and I know I look forward to being a part of your continued success in the future!

On a side note, Jay or sara, if one of you would PM me your address, it seems I misplaced it.

I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a properous New Year.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Jason and Sara, I want to thank you guys for the awesome product you turn out and the added confidence it adds. I have shot many stabilizers in the last few years, some have work and some have not. 

You have a customer for as long as you're in business.

Thank you and Merry Christmas to the both of you and all the Vendetta crew...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971

-bowfreak- said:


> Hi guys. I have been eyeing these stabs for quite a while. I talked to Brian about them when Jason first started making them. I was shooting a B Stinger 12" and 14oz. weight and shot great with that setup. I switched to shooting left handed and immediately I realized I needed another stab as my right shoulder just couldn't handle the weight of the B Stinger. I sold it and bought something light. Fast forward a few months and now holding weight on the front of the bow is no issue and I can tell my pin movement could be calmed down with a better stab. I was considering setting up my hunting rig like a trimmed down targets setup but I am more inclined to go with one your Enforcer bars.
> 
> My questions are on the heads? First I assume that the longer the head the more stabilization but I am not 100% sure. Could someone address that for me? Also....on the website you can pick a 3.5" or 5" head. What is the difference between the T bar and the Bulletproof head? Any other general information you can give me about the way the product works would be great. Thanks!


 Mark, I would look at the standard size end with about 5-6 ozs each side and stackable and adjustable with a 10" bar....


Uploaded from my mobile lifeline


----------



## -bowfreak-

bcbow1971 said:


> Mark, I would look at the standard size end with about 5-6 ozs each side and stackable and adjustable with a 10" bar....
> 
> 
> Uploaded from my mobile lifeline


When you say standard size do you mean the 3.5" ?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Jason and Sara, There aren't enough words to describe the feelings I have for you guys. It is people like you that not only deserve a break in life but are willing to stick your necks out for others and expect nothing in return for it, that makes you worthy of the success you have enjoyed and will enjoy for many years to come. Its because you are real, 100% genuine people and have hearts the size of mountains. We are all lucky to have been a part of your success and I know I look forward to being a part of your continued success in the future!
> 
> On a side note, Jay or sara, if one of you would PM me your address, it seems I misplaced it.
> 
> I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a properous New Year.



It was our pleasure to help buddy. Its something very small to do and I am glad it all worked out. By the hows she doing these days?


----------



## jfuller17

Guys thanks again for the kind words. Its very touching to hear and really makes us feel good.


----------



## jfuller17

-bowfreak- said:


> When you say standard size do you mean the 3.5" ?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Nice talking with you Mark......I am around whenever you have anymore questions buddy.


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason, thanks for letting me intrude tonight, I wasn't expecting to get to chrono my bow and to learn even more about my bow. The more I shoot them, I am blown away by the Strother bows. I would have never expected to get the speeds I am getting with my SR and at such a light draw weight. I can't see myself getting rid of them but I don't want to say never cause who knows what they will have next.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> It was our pleasure to help buddy. Its something very small to do and I am glad it all worked out. By the hows she doing these days?


She is doing great! Shes walking now and its like nothing ever happened. We are enjoying every day with our little miracle girl!!


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> She is doing great! Shes walking now and its like nothing ever happened. We are enjoying every day with our little miracle girl!!


Thats great!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, I also want to thank you for your time today for balancing my bow! Nick, it was nice meeting you today and I'll see you guys Monday for a little spanking!!


----------



## faston2

Jason, 

Have you received any of my PM's from last week and this week?


----------



## rdraper_3

Guys, if you live close to Jason you need to get in there and have him hook you up on the bow balancer he got!! BIG difference in my bow! I was having some trouble holding it steady, it was leaning to the right pretty hard at full draw. After a little tweaking and a silver fender washer(soon to be a black one when he gets them coated) on the rear bar and viola! ROCK STEADY, NO LEAN and PERFECT in my hand! Now then, it was good before, it's just a WHOLE lot better now!! It's worth the trip to go get it done to your bow, or box it up and ship it to him, I'm sure he'll do it for you. :thumbs_up


----------



## -bowfreak-

jfuller17 said:


> Nice talking with you Mark......I am around whenever you have anymore questions buddy.


The feeling was mutual. You will be hearing from me soon. Thanks for taking time to help me out.:thumbs_up


----------



## rdraper_3

Back up top where they belong


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well it's a crappy cell phone pic, but it's the best I can do for now...but I gotta tell you I love this set-up!


----------



## rdraper_3

Looks good Chad!


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet Chad I love that sticker lol


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Yeah that sticker is sweet...I heard Jason got some guy from Jerzy to draw it up for him!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Chad!! Have a Merry Christmas to all of you!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Merry Christmas to the Vendetta crew and anyone else reading this thread! 

Jason, see you on Monday, I am excited about a little indoor 3D!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Merry Christmas Vendetta Crew*

*Merry Christmas to the entire Vendetta Archery family!*


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> Merry Christmas to the Vendetta crew and anyone else reading this thread!
> 
> Jason, see you on Monday, I am excited about a little indoor 3D!




It's gonna be a 3 way shoot, I'll be there too


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I've got to shoot alone in the basement.:sad: Y'all have fun shooting on Monday, post up some pics of the Vendetta Crew laying it down on some foam!


----------



## jfuller17

Chad it sucks you leave that far away...I bet we could all have some fun at the shoots. Maybe someday we can all hook up somewhere and shoot!


----------



## Madlaz

Merry Christmas vendetta crew and have Happy bowfull New Year.


----------



## JONEZ24

It may be a group of 4, my questionable brother might make it down with us. If he does it will be with the Hoyt not the SR-71. If he does go it will still be a 3 man competition cause the Hoyt can't hang with the adult bows.....trash talking starts now!


----------



## jfuller17

jonez24 said:


> it may be a group of 4, my questionable brother might make it down with us. If he does it will be with the hoyt not the sr-71. If he does go it will still be a 3 man competition cause the hoyt can't hang with the adult bows.....trash talking starts now!




lmao!


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> It may be a group of 4, my questionable brother might make it down with us. If he does it will be with the Hoyt not the SR-71. If he does go it will still be a 3 man competition cause the Hoyt can't hang with the adult bows.....trash talking starts now!



:darkbeer:


----------



## Rockinxj00

Really, it my not shoot foam as well as the SR, but what did your SR take down this year brother!


----------



## jfuller17

O snap! Nick this is true. I hate to say it but he did do it the manly way.


----------



## rdraper_3

Nice buck man!


----------



## faston2

Rockinxj00 said:


> Really, it my not shoot foam as well as the SR, but what did your SR take down this year brother!


Pretty sure foam would probably taste like crap. Critters is where it's at! 

Nice work!:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah Bill...no broom sticks used to kill that! Nice man!


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, I did something I didn't think I would do any time soon, I listed my Athens Afflixtion for trade. I think I want a Strother now.......I liked how your SR71 drew and shot


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Jason, I did something I didn't think I would do any time soon, I listed my Athens Afflixtion for trade. I think I want a Strother now.......I liked how your SR71 drew and shot


Ray, I really have nothing against the Athens bows, but to me its hard to beat the Strothers bows. They are my favorite and have never seen one that didnt do what it was said it would. They are pretty awsome. I guess everyone has their opinions and likes for sure. Lot of good bows.


----------



## JONEZ24

Rockinxj00 said:


> Really, it my not shoot foam as well as the SR, but what did your SR take down this year brother!


Whose stand did that deer get shot form? And who was the guy that tracked it almost the entire distance? 


I think that means you can call me your outfitter, now where is my money?


----------



## JONEZ24

rdraper_3 said:


> Jason, I did something I didn't think I would do any time soon, I listed my Athens Afflixtion for trade. I think I want a Strother now.......I liked how your SR71 drew and shot


 I have never shot an Athens bow so I can't compare but the strother Bows are nice. I about fell over when I shot your arrow through my bow, I knew they were fast. But to get 330 fps @ 60# and 28.5" draw was nice! If we get lucky maybe bass and bucks will have some 2012 bows in for us to shoot.


----------



## rdraper_3

That's what I'm hoping for Nick. I'd like an SR71 though, but the new ones look tempting too. I'm going to sight my bow in for indoor season and I'll be using the CXL's on Monday when we go to B&B. Technically it was 59 and some change on your poundage, lol, but damn that thing was booking with my arrow!! I took the silencers off my string to help get a little more speed plus I'l be shooting my light arrows so I'm hoping for 320's easily. Oh yeah, I have yet to do any fine tuning on this bow, not that it needs much though


----------



## rdraper_3

Merry Christmas Vendetta Crew!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## alfabuck

Merry Christmas to the whole Vendetta fam.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Merry Christmas Vendetta Crew*

Well after a morning of watching the kids open presents and clean up the mountain of wrapping paper I was able to finally get a chance to snap some better pics of my new Grudge set up. Hope Y'all are having a great Christmas! If this Vendetta eye candy doesn't get you excited to go out and shoot I don't know what will!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Wow.....looks sweet man!


----------



## jfuller17

Merry Christmas to all of you. I hope you all had a great holiday with your families. Nick, Ray and maybe Bill see you tomorrow for some foam killing!!


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you. I hope you all had a great holiday with your families. Nick, Ray and maybe Bill see you tomorrow for some foam killing!!




I didn't get to sight my bow in for my CXL arrows so I might have to take a few shots before we start. My oldest son decided at the last minute to come to my house and I had to drive to Rochester to get him and then take him back home. Sucks but at least I got to see him for awhile. Plus he's gonna come back soon so we can slaughter some yotes with my new call I got for Christmas


----------



## JONEZ24

I will have to do the same but it won't take much at all. Fuller I will pick u up at 9 unless you tell me different.


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll meet you guys there, I'm heading out about 8:30 so I can get an unfair advantage....lol


----------



## bushmasterar15

Have fun guy's. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful time with your families. I need to go drive down and pick up my daughters from my Ex and then I'll 
have Christmas again with my family back together again.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Goin to order arrows today so I can get some made up for both my bows and then I think the SR will be taking a trip to see Wes.


----------



## jfuller17

Had a good time shooting with Nick and Ray today at Bass and Bucks. It was a good time all except for the one issue.......but I am calm now and ready to shoot again sometime. I think we all could tell we hadnt shot 3-D for sometime, but it was still fun and I did come out on top today.


----------



## rdraper_3

Yes you did come out on top today Jason, all except for the other issue......chemical warfare. That's one war you will always lose when you play it with me.....LMAO. All in all I had a blast shooting with you guys today too. Yeah we were all a little rusty, but I gotta say that shot I did was pretty cool. Looking forward to doing it again sometime soon


----------



## bushmasterar15

Who was doing all the smack talking? Glad you had a good time.


----------



## rdraper_3

bushmasterar15 said:


> Who was doing all the smack talking? Glad you had a good time.




Well Jason was talking outta his butt a little today....lol. We all dished it out today though


----------



## jfuller17

Yes we did Ray.......LOL I do that sometimes  The only time I truely got fired up was when the old man come over. That was horse crap!


----------



## rdraper_3

Yeah I was a little ticked off too.......next time he does it we'll go say something to Glen or Josh


----------



## JONEZ24

I still smile when I think how mad you got on that one. Normally you are really laid back but that set you off. Ray that shot you made was nuts, it is one thing to pull it in the back yard by yourself but in the shop in front of other shooters takes some serious b#%^s. we need to do it again soon!


----------



## rdraper_3

Definitely Nick!! Like I said, I have plenty of arrows, I'll try it again....lol


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Sounds like you guys had a blast! That's what it's all about...getting together with friends, shooting some arrows and having fun!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Just wanted to let you guys know that I am going to order a 12" Enforcer with a 3.5" Bulletproof head today. Can't wait to slap this baby on my bow!

What is typical turnaround if anyone knows?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice, you're going to love it. I have that same set-up for a hunting/HC stab, works awesome.


----------



## jfuller17

-bowfreak- said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I am going to order a 12" Enforcer with a 3.5" Bulletproof head today. Can't wait to slap this baby on my bow!
> 
> What is typical turnaround if anyone knows?


I am going to be working in shop today so if you want to place the order on website I can even build it and ship it today yet since I am not at work today.


----------



## Madlaz

Bowfreak give you a hint order the longer head also that way you will have both at the same time.


----------



## -bowfreak-

jfuller17 said:


> I am going to be working in shop today so if you want to place the order on website I can even build it and ship it today yet since I am not at work today.


That is pretty fast turn around. :lol:


Will do. I will paypal you in the next hour or so.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok sounds good!  I will build one


----------



## bcbow1971

-bowfreak- said:


> That is pretty fast turn around. :lol:
> 
> 
> Will do. I will paypal you in the next hour or so.


Well the Freak will be happy!!!


----------



## -bowfreak-

bcbow1971 said:


> Well the Freak will be happy!!!


Yes....I just ordered one.  Looking forward to it! I love the concept of this stab. I also like the fact that I just pick up the phone and call the guy who makes it if I have any questions. Can't beat that!


----------



## bcbow1971

-bowfreak- said:


> Yes....I just ordered one.  Looking forward to it! I love the concept of this stab. I also like the fact that I just pick up the phone and call the guy who makes it if I have any questions. Can't beat that!


True that top notch CS. That is how Jason is now and he is the same person when he first started a few years ago.....I am debating on what size I will go with on my Recluse.....most likely will be my 10" that is on my Ibex for IBO shoots!!! My Grudge I believe will stay on my Afflixtion for Open Class ASA.....but I have been thinking of going back to Hunter class there as well....


----------



## -bowfreak-

bcbow1971 said:


> True that top notch CS. That is how Jason is now and he is the same person when he first started a few years ago.....I am debating on what size I will go with on my Recluse.....most likely will be my 10" that is on my Ibex for IBO shoots!!! My Grudge I believe will stay on my Afflixtion for Open Class ASA.....but I have been thinking of going back to Hunter class there as well....


I went with the 12" Enforcer and 3.5" BP head. :clap:


----------



## bushmasterar15

The 10" Enforcer with the 3.5" BP Head on a quick detach works awesome. Can't wait till I can try out the Grudge/Partner in Crime setup.


----------



## jfuller17

-bowfreak- said:


> I went with the 12" Enforcer and 3.5" BP head. :clap:


Its headed your way!


----------



## JONEZ24

That is fast!


----------



## -bowfreak-

jfuller17 said:


> Its headed your way!


Awesome! Super turnaround!



JONEZ24 said:


> That is fast!


Yeah.....it is silly fast!


----------



## jfuller17

Its freaky fast! Lol


----------



## bcbow1971

I was messing with my Afflixtion and my Grudge......My Grudge is 29" with about 4ozs with no T.....and I have a 9" rear bar with approx 23ozs and the bow is almost perfectly balanced.....Now just time to go out and shoot out at farther distance!!!


----------



## jfuller17

I have found I don't like it perfectly balanced front to rear. When I do the bow kicks top cam back at shot. Be interested to see what you find.


----------



## gauge1972

jason got my vendetta last friday man that was fast i love this thing awesome craftsmanship and it just flat out does what a stabilizer should do , havnt had much time with it yet but im really loving it thanks so much


----------



## jfuller17

gauge1972 said:


> jason got my vendetta last friday man that was fast i love this thing awesome craftsmanship and it just flat out does what a stabilizer should do , havnt had much time with it yet but im really loving it thanks so much


Awesome! Glad its working for you buddy.  keep us posted and don't be a stranger.


----------



## -bowfreak-

jfuller17 said:


> Its freaky fast! Lol


Zing!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> I have found I don't like it perfectly balanced front to rear. When I do the bow kicks top cam back at shot. Be interested to see what you find.


Well when I balance it it is still front heavy by just a tad.....but I haven't finalized anything yet!! Getting close!!


----------



## TexasCanesFan

I got a 12" Enforcer on the way and am looking forward to trying it out. Now I just need my Moxie to screw it on to.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's awesome TCF, you're going to love how well the Enforcer works.


----------



## Madlaz

Checked my mail yesterday and to my surprize I got VENADIZED once more with a new 5" head wich actualy is a Christmas gift from one of my boys now what rod am i going to try this on?????


----------



## jfuller17

TexasCanesFan said:


> I got a 12" Enforcer on the way and am looking forward to trying it out. Now I just need my Moxie to screw it on to.


Joe, keep us posted buddy on what you find!


----------



## ohiohunter02

I'm back in business!!!! 

What do you guys think of her??


----------



## jfuller17

Looks bad ass!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## jfuller17

Joe thats awful ironic cause this is my new toy that will be here Friday and its in Snow Camo as well!!! Crazy!


----------



## JONEZ24

What is that


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> What is that



A bow......lol its a New Breed cyborg.


----------



## JONEZ24

Couldn't wait could you?


----------



## JAG

jfuller17 said:


> A bow......lol its a New Breed cyborg.


:thumbs_up NICE!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Something I was playing with tonight......Patriotic Vendetta!!!


----------



## The Answer

Looks good Brian


----------



## asa1485

Very nice Brian


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Joe thats awful ironic cause this is my new toy that will be here Friday and its in Snow Camo as well!!! Crazy!


Copycat...Haha

Jason, that bow looks great ... I think on snow camo bows, the cams have to be dipped also to really set the bow apart from anything else. To bad you love so far away or I'd come show you guys how to shoot a real bow...j/k...lol


----------



## bushmasterar15

Like them Snow Camo bows looking good guy's. Just got my bow back and time to start shooting some more.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Those snow camo bows look awesome guys. Jason, I think you're really going to love the Cyborg for punching paper. All the people at New Breed are awesome.


----------



## jfuller17

Brian that logo looks awsome!!! Thanks Chad....I cant wait to try it out. It will be put to use fast! I have several leagues starting next week.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Jason any word on the new hat design, and is there anything in the works for any Vendetta shirts for 2012?


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Jason any word on the new hat design, and is there anything in the works for any Vendetta shirts for 2012?


Thats are ready to just be said "do it" by me. But I also havent had the extra cash sitting there yet, because of all the new part being run. I would say in another month or so we will be looking really heavy at both. Its just part of being small. You have to be very careful where every dime goes.


----------



## JONEZ24

I have always hated turkey targets at 3D shoots, now I hate them in real life. Had 2 toms at 30 yards and I shot the feathers off of the biggest but made no connection with the bird. Tom fever is as bad or worse than buck fever!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I totally understand Jason...when the time comes, put me down for one buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

I will keep you guys posted when we are ready. Again thanks everyone and keep up the good work. It has been a great month this month!


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason we might actually get to see m brother shoot his SR soon, he should have his arrows today and he is going to cut and fletch them.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Jason we might actually get to see m brother shoot his SR soon, he should have his arrows today and he is going to cut and fletch them.


Wow its amazing! Bout time. No more kids bow for him


----------



## JONEZ24

I didn't say he was hitting puberty just that he might start shooting the SR. probably won't be for long, he is gonna send it to Wes as soon as he can.


----------



## jfuller17

Well as long as he can actually go shoot with us its all good. Dosent sound like hes allowed. Maybe its you Nick.


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Thats are ready to just be said "do it" by me. But I also havent had the extra cash sitting there yet, because of all the new part being run. I would say in another month or so we will be looking really heavy at both. Its just part of being small. You have to be very careful where every dime goes.




Oh come on Jason, your "competition" already has hats, shirts plus other goodies in the works.......LMAO.


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Oh come on Jason, your "competition" already has hats, shirts plus other goodies in the works.......LMAO.


Well we worry about actually shipping bars before any of that stuff.


----------



## rdraper_3

Lol, at least you build them and ship ASAP!!! I already have a hat, but when you get some new ones or a shirt I wanna know so I can purchase some. So when are we gonna get together again and shoot????


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Lol, at least you build them and ship ASAP!!! I already have a hat, but when you get some new ones or a shirt I wanna know so I can purchase some. So when are we gonna get together again and shoot????


We need to for sure


----------



## rdraper_3

Gonna have to do it soon. I'm thinking about going to the IBO Indoor Worlds in January so I need the practice


----------



## Rockinxj00

Nick and Jason you guys are killing me. Arrows are cut. going to try and get them fletched Saturday, then maybe shoot some and play around with the bow. Then Monday I will try to get a hold of Wes and send it out when he is ready and hopefully, I will be ready to rock.


----------



## rdraper_3

I have a stalker and I think he wants me......gotta watch what I say or else he will tattle on me again.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Vendetta Stabilizers...check
Elite bow...check
Carter release...check
Sure-Loc sight...check
Easton arrows...check
*Mission to destroy all X's*


----------



## alfabuck

ohiohunter02 said:


> I'm back in business!!!!


Looks friggen sick dude and probably shoots just as good. Good luck with it man.


----------



## rdraper_3

That camo looks sweet!! I think I found what my next bow will be done in


----------



## jfuller17

Well I got to set-up and shoot the Cyborg tonight....here is my report. The bow itself looks great it has a nice flow to it. The now camo is done very nice. The pull is very nice. Smooth all the way through no hump and I nice transition into valley which for my back tension is perfect. The pull is one of my favorite parts. I shot the bow several times at my house and to be honest it shot good but just did not feel like home and what I have been used to. But that was understandable since I havent shot another brand of bow in 3 years. So I went and put my rest and sight and scope on it and made some stabs out of little diameter tubing (its all I had thanks to Mike! LOL) they work ok, but are really to weak to add much weight to. Anyway I loaded it up and took it to local archery shop. Spent a few shots getting the peep good and the sight adjusted. I also started getting more and more used to it. I played with a little stab weight and then......I went 6 rounds of 5 spot and never dropped a X. By the time I left I was really starting to like this bow. We are starting to get along well! There were several shots that I felt were just a little off, but still found themselves in the X. I honestly can say that this bow will be a great spot bow. The last spot bow that felt this way was my Hoyt 737. I had always been upset I sold it and havent found anything that I have liked or shot well since. This feels and holds the same way. I need to get a good set of bars on it and it will be even better. Kinda weird the part that I am missing is the bars? Anyway thats my thoughts this far. Tomorrow we will shoot it some more. I am very pleased after today. I havent even fined tuned anything on it yet and it still is shooting well. Thanks guys for all your help and I will keep you posted.

Jason


----------



## jfuller17

I am signed up for the 3:00 line tomorrow in South Bend for the NFAA shoot. Nothing like pulling the bow off the UPS truck at 1:30 today and shooting a tournament tomorrow right? What the worst that can happen


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> I am signed up for the 3:00 line tomorrow in South Bend for the NFAA shoot. Nothing like pulling the bow off the UPS truck at 1:30 today and shooting a tournament tomorrow right? What the worst that can happen



Good luck at the shoot Jason!!! If I would've known about it I woulda went with you to it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good luck tomorrow Jason...show those X's no mercy!


----------



## Mao

Light em up Jason! !


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet Jay , I told you you wouldn't be disappointed. Good luck with it and keep us updated on it. Good luck at your shoot man and represent for the Vendetta crew bro.


----------



## alaz

Cyborg is great bow...good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost 133

Need a good recommendation for a stab maker? I think I saw one on here somewhere. I will see if I can fond the link!!!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Got my Enforcer in yesterday. Slapped it on real fast and fire off some shots in the back yard. Really nice. I love the difference in the feel vs what I was shooting before. I love the weight and will probably add more soon. Looking to get a rear bar next. 

I do have a question though.....how do I tighten the bulletproof head "enough." I got it somewhat tight as it hasn't moved with me putting on and taking off my stab with my QD but I feel it needs to be tighter. Any ideas on how to hold the bar so I can tighten it up?

Also....as far as playing with the angle of the head. Any tips for me to try? So far I just have mine running perpendicular to the bow.


----------



## alfabuck

I always run mine perpendicular and just fine tune the balance and shot by adding and removing weight on either side. I think you get the most out of the stabilizer running it that way. By angling it you are actually moving the weights closer toward the center of the stabilizer if you think about it and by that IMO are decreasing the effect of the t bar. But this is my opinion and others might disagree.


----------



## -bowfreak-

alfabuck said:


> I always run mine perpendicular and just fine tune the balance and shot by adding and removing weight on either side. I think you get the most out of the stabilizer running it that way. By angling it you are actually moving the weights closer toward the center of the stabilizer if you think about it and by that IMO are decreasing the effect of the t bar. But this is my opinion and others might disagree.


Good point.

:doh: I figured out how to get the head tight. Just held onto the head and tightened the screw instead of trying to hold the bar. I am not too smart sometimes.


----------



## jfuller17

Well guys I got the first competion out of the way with the Cyborg. Now keep in mind I havent shot any spots for over a year and I just got the bow off the UPS truck yesterday at 1:30. I thought this was going to be a 5 spot round, but when I got there it ended up being a vegas round with the baby x's counting as ll's. The next smaller ring was 10 and on down the rest of the way out. It was a 450 round but with all 11's it would be 495. That is a tuff thing to do not even Scott Starnes did that today and he wins everything.I think he was in the upper 480's. Anyway I shot 22 11's and only 8 9's and the rest were 10's for a total of 464. No one had heard of New Breed there and no one could believe I just got the bow either. After I spend a little more time tweaking the bars it will be even more solid. The first half was partly my nerves, but I tore it up the second half with mostly 11's and only one 9. If we would have been shooting a 5 spot round I am sure I would have been 300 and close to 50x's. This is going to make a killer spot bow. Got another shoot coming up for round two on the Cyborg, but I will have more time to prepare also. Nice bow here guys!


----------



## Madlaz

Jason how about a picture of the cyborg all set up.


----------



## jfuller17

Here you Laz.....


----------



## J-Daddy

Fuller that's notta Strother... What's up with that? I figured you'd be rockin a new Moxie for spots and 3-D this year.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## jfuller17

J-Daddy said:


> Fuller that's notta Strother... What's up with that? I figured you'd be rockin a new Moxie for spots and 3-D this year.
> 
> sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


If I could get one I would of. But this bow is shooting very well. Going to keep her


----------



## bcbow1971

Well went and shot my first indoor 3D shoot in almost 10 years.....Took ol Mean Green out!!! Well after a nice and quick yardage verification we started. I had one 8 two tens an the rest were 12's and 14's with 6 14's!!!! then I at halftime I got beet on the long shot m,y 1/8"......the we started second half about 5-7 yards farther......farthest target was around 38 yards and I ended up with a 337 on 30 targets!!!! Not a bad start to indoor 3D and took 1st.....free shoot next time!!!My stabilizers were working good but I may go back to the V-Bars unless I can add a small weight on the sight side to get that 1/2 bubble lean out of it. I have a 29" front bar with 4oz's of weight and 21ozs on a 9" straight back rear bar......holds great just a little lean that could be fixed by a small T on the end of the stab or a small side weight.....more testing but all in all I am happy with my bow and shooting!!! Here is a few pictures of the one of the new indoor shoots.......the larger one will be done in a few months!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Happy New Year guy's.


----------



## rdraper_3

Happy New Years to all the Vendetta crew!!


----------



## alfabuck

Happy New Year Vendetta!!!


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> Well went and shot my first indoor 3D shoot in almost 10 years.....Took ol Mean Green out!!! Well after a nice and quick yardage verification we started. I had one 8 two tens an the rest were 12's and 14's with 6 14's!!!! then I at halftime I got beet on the long shot m,y 1/8"......the we started second half about 5-7 yards farther......farthest target was around 38 yards and I ended up with a 337 on 30 targets!!!! Not a bad start to indoor 3D and took 1st.....free shoot next time!!!My stabilizers were working good but I may go back to the V-Bars unless I can add a small weight on the sight side to get that 1/2 bubble lean out of it. I have a 29" front bar with 4oz's of weight and 21ozs on a 9" straight back rear bar......holds great just a little lean that could be fixed by a small T on the end of the stab or a small side weight.....more testing but all in all I am happy with my bow and shooting!!! Here is a few pictures of the one of the new indoor shoots.......the larger one will be done in a few months!!!


Nice shooting Bri way to represent man!


----------



## bushmasterar15

bcbow1971 said:


> Well went and shot my first indoor 3D shoot in almost 10 years.....Took ol Mean Green out!!! Well after a nice and quick yardage verification we started. I had one 8 two tens an the rest were 12's and 14's with 6 14's!!!! then I at halftime I got beet on the long shot m,y 1/8"......the we started second half about 5-7 yards farther......farthest target was around 38 yards and I ended up with a 337 on 30 targets!!!! Not a bad start to indoor 3D and took 1st.....free shoot next time!!!My stabilizers were working good but I may go back to the V-Bars unless I can add a small weight on the sight side to get that 1/2 bubble lean out of it. I have a 29" front bar with 4oz's of weight and 21ozs on a 9" straight back rear bar......holds great just a little lean that could be fixed by a small T on the end of the stab or a small side weight.....more testing but all in all I am happy with my bow and shooting!!! Here is a few pictures of the one of the new indoor shoots.......the larger one will be done in a few months!!!


Nice indoor 3d set. What kind of targets are the 5 spots on?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Jason, sounds like you had a great first outing with your new Cyborg...the bow looks great too!

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE ENTIRE VENDETTA CREW!*


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

bcbow1971 said:


> Well went and shot my first indoor 3D shoot in almost 10 years.....Took ol Mean Green out!!! Well after a nice and quick yardage verification we started. I had one 8 two tens an the rest were 12's and 14's with 6 14's!!!! then I at halftime I got beet on the long shot m,y 1/8"......the we started second half about 5-7 yards farther......farthest target was around 38 yards and I ended up with a 337 on 30 targets!!!! Not a bad start to indoor 3D and took 1st.....free shoot next time!!!My stabilizers were working good but I may go back to the V-Bars unless I can add a small weight on the sight side to get that 1/2 bubble lean out of it. I have a 29" front bar with 4oz's of weight and 21ozs on a 9" straight back rear bar......holds great just a little lean that could be fixed by a small T on the end of the stab or a small side weight.....more testing but all in all I am happy with my bow and shooting!!! Here is a few pictures of the one of the new indoor shoots.......the larger one will be done in a few months!!!


Very cool, sounds like you had a great time, and shot very well! Nice looking place there as well.


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> Well guys I got the first competion out of the way with the Cyborg. Now keep in mind I havent shot any spots for over a year and I just got the bow off the UPS truck yesterday at 1:30. I thought this was going to be a 5 spot round, but when I got there it ended up being a vegas round with the baby x's counting as ll's. The next smaller ring was 10 and on down the rest of the way out. It was a 450 round but with all 11's it would be 495. That is a tuff thing to do not even Scott Starnes did that today and he wins everything.I think he was in the upper 480's. Anyway I shot 22 11's and only 8 9's and the rest were 10's for a total of 464. No one had heard of New Breed there and no one could believe I just got the bow either. After I spend a little more time tweaking the bars it will be even more solid. The first half was partly my nerves, but I tore it up the second half with mostly 11's and only one 9. If we would have been shooting a 5 spot round I am sure I would have been 300 and close to 50x's. This is going to make a killer spot bow. Got another shoot coming up for round two on the Cyborg, but I will have more time to prepare also. Nice bow here guys!


Thats some pretty good stick slangin Hoss. Glad you did good.


----------



## knox_nate

Just placed my order. Cant wait to get it and try it out.


----------



## jfuller17

knox_nate said:


> Just placed my order. Cant wait to get it and try it out.


I got it buddy. Thanks a lot for the order. It will go out Tuesday since mail is off on Monday. Thanks!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## bcbow1971

bushmasterar15 said:


> Nice indoor 3d set. What kind of targets are the 5 spots on?


Thanks Everyone

Those are some Spyderweb faces, a few layers of the fabric and then a backstop....not the best but he was given them by someone so you take what you can get!!! Its a nice place out of the elements and like I said my local one will be huge!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

The Spyderweb targets are great. I have 2 of the large ones stacked in my basement and I cannot tell you how many thousands of shots they have taken, and they still are in excellent shape.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

knox_nate said:


> Just placed my order. Cant wait to get it and try it out.


That's awesome, welcome to the Vendetta crew! You are going to love how great these stabs work!


----------



## knox_nate

Thank you sir. Just traded in my monster yesterday, so I don't pick the new bow until Tuesday anyway. This will be my first real stab, so I am excited to see how everything works out. This will be my first year shooting 3d.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

What new bows are you looking at?


----------



## Rockinxj00

Happy New year to the whole Vendetta Crew. Today marks the end of Indiana's deer season so it looks like its time to get ready for the foam.


----------



## JONEZ24

Get those arrows done yet so you can test run the SR before sending it out


----------



## rdraper_3

Yep, deer season is over now. I got my bow ready for spot league now, just gotta sight it in with the big ole 2613's. Looking to kill a lot of little X's in some Vegas spots.


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Yep, deer season is over now. I got my bow ready for spot league now, just gotta sight it in with the big ole 2613's. Looking to kill a lot of little X's in some Vegas spots.


Bout time


----------



## rdraper_3

I stuck it out until the end, I'm eating some tag soup now......


----------



## knox_nate

Picked up a new Evo7. Now just waiting to start slinging some arrows again.


----------



## jfuller17

knox_nate said:


> Picked up a new Evo7. Now just waiting to start slinging some arrows again.


That was one of my favorite bows last year at the ATA show. I think you will like it


----------



## faston2

rdraper_3 said:


> Yep, deer season is over now. I got my bow ready for spot league now, just gotta sight it in with the big ole 2613's. Looking to kill a lot of little X's in some Vegas spots.


Got 30 more days of doe hunting here in Unit 19:wink:, then have to find some time to go shoot pigs, then I have to find something else to do till April (gobble gobble). Guess I could go shoot some foam or dare I say paper!:asleep:


----------



## rdraper_3

faston2 said:


> Got 30 more days of doe hunting here in Unit 19:wink:, then have to find some time to go shoot pigs, then I have to find something else to do till April (gobble gobble). Guess I could go shoot some foam or dare I say paper!:asleep:


I did some hog hunting in TN during Thanksgiving, got 2 big ones!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Theres 1/2 dozen done Jonez. weigh in at 365 grains. what do you think?


----------



## Mao

Just need my solid red strings and Strother Moxie now... Can't wait til she comes in...


----------



## TheBurton's

great shooting with you this weekend hope to do more shooting with you this season


----------



## -bowfreak-

I have a question for you guys. I am considering a rear bar for back weight. I don't know anything about them but would let Jason tell me what I need. I also thought about getting a Grudge too. My question is....can I be setup to where I can have my target stab and rear bar set up on a bow and then just switch to my Enforcer and use the same rear bar? I realize I might have to add or take away weight but is it possible? The reason being is I am setting up my hunting bow to get married to it this year. I am going to Africa in August and I don't want to worry about shooting a target setup but would like to be able to just shoot a target stab.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Mao, that looks like some sweet bling for that Moxie! Can't wait to see the final bow all set up.


----------



## jfuller17

TheBurton's said:


> great shooting with you this weekend hope to do more shooting with you this season


Same here guys! It was a good time


----------



## jfuller17

-bowfreak- said:


> I have a question for you guys. I am considering a rear bar for back weight. I don't know anything about them but would let Jason tell me what I need. I also thought about getting a Grudge too. My question is....can I be setup to where I can have my target stab and rear bar set up on a bow and then just switch to my Enforcer and use the same rear bar? I realize I might have to add or take away weight but is it possible? The reason being is I am setting up my hunting bow to get married to it this year. I am going to Africa in August and I don't want to worry about shooting a target setup but would like to be able to just shoot a target stab.


Yes it is for sure a way to get you set-up so you can leave rear bar on it if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Just need my solid red strings and Strother Moxie now... Can't wait til she comes in...
> 
> View attachment 1243016


Thats going to look sweet Mao!!! You will have to let me know what you think of the Moxie. I cancelled my order.


----------



## jfuller17

Also guys I am about 95% sure that I have found the dampening stuff for inside the tubes on the Grudge bars. I built a set for me and it worked pretty good. I will keep you posted if we start doing it for all bars for sure....stay tuned have some more testing to do.


----------



## knox_nate

rdraper_3 said:


> I did some hog hunting in TN during Thanksgiving, got 2 big ones!!



Where did you hunt hogs in TN.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Thanks Jason. You will hear from me soon.

I am sure you guys are way ahead of me on things like this but I was working with my Enforcer last night. I was leveling it on my bow. Once i got it all set i had some extra vinyl wraps laying around and i cut a small piece of vinyl and added it to the base of the stab for an index. I tighten to the point that the vinyl piece is centered with the female opening of the quick disconnect. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Guys I just got the results for the Holiday 450 vegas round I shot Saturday. First shoot with Cyborg and I placed 2nd in the open class flight 1. This will give me a nice plaque for the wall. Thanks New Breed for getting me a awesome bow!!! Never shot a vegas round before this. This bow is a shooter!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hey that's awesome, congrats on some great shooting Jason!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Also guys I am about 95% sure that I have found the dampening stuff for inside the tubes on the Grudge bars. I built a set for me and it worked pretty good. I will keep you posted if we start doing it for all bars for sure....stay tuned have some more testing to do.


SWEET! Sounds like you are headed in the right direction and I am excited to see how they shoot.

congrats on your finish as well!!


----------



## rdraper_3

knox_nate said:


> Where did you hunt hogs in TN.






Clarkrange Hunting Lodge, Ken Moody's place


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Guys I just got the results for the Holiday 450 vegas round I shot Saturday. First shoot with Cyborg and I placed 2nd in the open class flight 1. This will give me a nice plaque for the wall. Thanks New Breed for getting me a awesome bow!!! Never shot a vegas round before this. This bow is a shooter!


Great job Jason!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Awesome job Fuller. I need to get with you. I have some arrows made up, just need to get 125 grain tips. Like to come down and mess with a couple different lengths for the bar for the SR-71.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Guys I just got the results for the Holiday 450 vegas round I shot Saturday. First shoot with Cyborg and I placed 2nd in the open class flight 1. This will give me a nice plaque for the wall. Thanks New Breed for getting me a awesome bow!!! Never shot a vegas round before this. This bow is a shooter!


Damn show off!!! Lol! Great shooting man with the new setup!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys! Its been a great experience for sure!


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> Guys I just got the results for the Holiday 450 vegas round I shot Saturday. First shoot with Cyborg and I placed 2nd in the open class flight 1. This will give me a nice plaque for the wall. Thanks New Breed for getting me a awesome bow!!! Never shot a vegas round before this. This bow is a shooter!


I am real glad it is working out for you. Good shooting buddy. Keep it up. You know my number if you need anything.


----------



## knox_nate

I will have to check that out. Been wanting to go on a hog hunt.


----------



## rdraper_3

He's running a special right now....... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1624594 . I had a blast while I was there. There were 4 hunters in camp and when I shot my 2 hogs I tagged along on their hunts and filmed them for them. There were 4 hogs, 2 texas dall ram, a turkey and 2 corsican rams killed that week. Lots of hogs still left too. The hogs taste great too, ate some chops tonight. I'll be going back soon


----------



## jfuller17

Joe......show this to your brother. I tried a 3.5" head. It polished pretty good. To do it perfect I really need a polishing wheel. I might have to invest in one. Guys just so you know I only have 5 bare heads of each size, so it wont be something I do I ton of until I run some more heads


----------



## Mao

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Mao, that looks like some sweet bling for that Moxie! Can't wait to see the final bow all set up.


Thanks man! I cant wait for it to get here. I will get some pics up as soon as it arrives and I get her all dressed up.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Thats going to look sweet Mao!!! You will have to let me know what you think of the Moxie. I cancelled my order.


Will do buddy... Congrats on the good shooting man!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## alaz

jfuller17 said:


> Guys I just got the results for the Holiday 450 vegas round I shot Saturday. First shoot with Cyborg and I placed 2nd in the open class flight 1. This will give me a nice plaque for the wall. Thanks New Breed for getting me a awesome bow!!! Never shot a vegas round before this. This bow is a shooter!


Nice shooting!
I love the polished look BTW...:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

alaz said:


> Nice shooting!
> I love the polished look BTW...:thumbs_up


Yup that will match my polished weights.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Yup that will match my polished weights.


Yes it will......I may play with some weight tomorrow as well.


----------



## bcbow1971

I got a polishing wheel and compound at Lowes for around $5 each!!!


----------



## jfuller17

What are you doing with the weights to keep from rusting? Clear coat?


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> What are you doing with the weights to keep from rusting? Clear coat?


after I polish them smooth I clean them off then Plate them with my home plating tool


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> after I polish them smooth I clean them off then Plate them with my home plating tool[/QUOTE
> 
> Well maybe I need to send you some weights to plate.


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, I can take them to work with me and polish them. Just a thought....and I won't charge you anything to do it


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Jason, I can take them to work with me and polish them. Just a thought....and I won't charge you anything to do it



Ray do you know anyone that can plate the weights after polishing?


----------



## bcbow1971

The plating kit is around $30 http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/plugnplate.htm I have plated a bunch of stuff and still have about half of it left and I will be ordering Nickle next....I used Zinc on the ones in my pictures


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Ray do you know anyone that can plate the weights after polishing?



What kind of plating?


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> The plating kit is around $30 http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/plugnplate.htm


Brian .....that may fix the problem. I may have to get one.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Brian .....that may fix the problem. I may have to get one.


If you watch there videos it is easy, but if you are doing a bunch I would invest in the larger ones which are still reasonable.....I don't plate the aluminum....just polish them......just the weights!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Joe......show this to your brother. I tried a 3.5" head. It polished pretty good. To do it perfect I really need a polishing wheel. I might have to invest in one. Guys just so you know I only have 5 bare heads of each size, so it wont be something I do I ton of until I run some more heads


Jason that looks pretty badazz ... I'll show him.. I know he'll want that... 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I would love to get some polished weights Jason, if you do decide to offer the weights that way I'll get some for sure.


----------



## jfuller17

We are now going to offer .25oz weights to help fine tune your set-up. They are powdercoated the same way as the weights but .25oz. These will be great to fine tune the front bars especially. I think we are going to offer them for 15.00 for 5 washers shipped. Just another option that will will now offer. Also we now have 4oz. back in stock.


----------



## bcbow1971

Any luck on what we talked about last night? Also sent you a request for one more wide black T for wife as well.....


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Any luck on what we talked about last night? Also sent you a request for one more wide black T for wife as well.....


Getting ready to look into it now. I got your PM as well.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I got my wife finally set up with a 12" Enforcer with a 3.5" Bullet Proof head this past weekend...she's loving it!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I got my wife finally set up with a 12" Enforcer with a 3.5" Bullet Proof head this past weekend...she's loving it!


Awesome!!


----------



## nimrod1034

View attachment 1245671


Really happy with the Stab. Wish your company the best of luck! When are y'all going to get some t-shirts made? I will deff buy a couple if y'all do.


----------



## bcbow1971

nimrod1034 said:


> View attachment 1245671
> 
> 
> Really happy with the Stab. Wish your company the best of luck! When are y'all going to get some t-shirts made? I will deff buy a couple if y'all do.



Looks good, you can actually do away with the Pro Pod bow stand and use the stabilizer.......also time to update the signature and but a great stabilizer name on it!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

nimrod1034 said:


> View attachment 1245671
> 
> 
> Really happy with the Stab. Wish your company the best of luck! When are y'all going to get some t-shirts made? I will deff buy a couple if y'all do.


What length is that???

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## nimrod1034

J-Daddy said:


> What length is that???
> 
> sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


It's the 12 inch length with the 5 inch head on it. I also have the doinker quick disconnect on it so it adds about another inch to the total length.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

I am very impressed with these stabs. I got a box headed my way from Sandusky for the Enforcer to go on.


----------



## jfuller17

TexasCanesFan said:


> I am very impressed with these stabs. I got a box headed my way from Sandusky for the Enforcer to go on.


Nice man!! You lucky dog you!


----------



## jfuller17

nimrod1034 said:


> View attachment 1245671
> 
> 
> Really happy with the Stab. Wish your company the best of luck! When are y'all going to get some t-shirts made? I will deff buy a couple if y'all do.


Looks great buddy!! We have been thinking about doing some shirts in the future. I will add that pic to the website also. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, I need a few of those black weights....I have this small shiny spot on my rear bar....lol. I'll get with you about them sometime soon, my bow is out of commission at the moment and won't be done for about a week. Spot league starts the 22nd so I hope to have it all dialed in by then.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> We are now going to offer .25oz weights to help fine tune your set-up. They are powdercoated the same way as the weights but .25oz. These will be great to fine tune the front bars especially. I think we are going to offer them for 15.00 for 5 washers shipped. Just another option that will will now offer. Also we now have 4oz. back in stock.


That's a great idea dude!


----------



## jfuller17

Joe.....order up buddy. What do you think? Sending you a PM.


----------



## dbuzz40

frickin sweet jason. Wish I had one on my rig for this weekend!!


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> frickin sweet jason. Wish I had one on my rig for this weekend!!


If you would ever come home again you could have this cool stuff!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks sweet!!! Now get mine in the mail!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

OK Got the approval to get some decals made up for your vehicle, bow case and or anything else you want!!!

Here are the sizes and prices.

3" $3 a piece or $12 for 5 decals No Shipping Charge
6" $8 Free Shipping
8" $10 Free Shipping
11" $11 Each Plus shipping($4.00)
18" $15 Each Plus shipping($6.50) $21.50
24" $18 Each Plus shipping($6.50) $24.50

Shipping includes Round Mailing tube for protection and to Lower 48 states. Combined shipping available on up to 4 decals. 

I will take orders through my website but to get the AT discount just PM me and also put the following info in PM as well as Comment section on Paypal. I can take paypal or send you a bill through your email and you can just pay with a Credit Card or Debit Card. Shipping will be same price for 1 decal or up to 4 decals. So if you order two 24" decals the price would be $42.50.....Any questions please feel free to ask by PM.


Info needed:
QTY:
Size:
Name:
Mailing Address: 

Logo:


----------



## bcbow1971

OK Got the approval to get some decals made up for your vehicle, bow case and or anything else you want!!!

Here are the sizes and prices.

3" $3 a piece or $12 for 5 decals No Shipping Charge
6" $8 Free Shipping
8" $10 Free Shipping
11" $11 Each Plus shipping($4.00)
18" $15 Each Plus shipping($6.50) $21.50
24" $18 Each Plus shipping($6.50) $24.50

Shipping includes Round Mailing tube for protection and to Lower 48 states. Combined shipping available on up to 4 decals. 

I will take orders through my website but to get the AT discount just PM me and also put the following info in PM as well as Comment section on Paypal. I can take paypal or send you a bill through your email and you can just pay with a Credit Card or Debit Card. Shipping will be same price for 1 decal or up to 4 decals. So if you order two 24" decals the price would be $42.50.....Any questions please feel free to ask by PM.


Info needed:
QTY:
Size:
Name:
Mailing Address: 

Logo:


----------



## knox_nate

Dang just a day to late to get some put in with my new stab.........lol My luck.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Brian, do these need to be ordered now, or can we do it in the next month or two?


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea Dustin come home once in a while. just kidding


----------



## jfuller17

knox_nate said:


> Dang just a day to late to get some put in with my new stab.........lol My luck.


Buddy its no sweat. Its kinda a limited deal right now. I only have a few un coated parts. If there is a demand I will make more in the future. I was just ask by a customer to try this. That's the only reason they were made.


----------



## knox_nate

No problem man. I prob couldn't use the decals anyway. Each decal adds about 8fps and I am still trying to slow mine down to get to regulation speed.


----------



## jmduep

wow i am out of the loop................................. we not have window decals ?


----------



## bcbow1971

Rockinxj00 said:


> Brian, do these need to be ordered now, or can we do it in the next month or two?


I am taking orders now and will have them in stock within the next few weeks and when your ready let me know. 



jmduep said:


> wow i am out of the loop................................. we not have window decals ?


YUP!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Decals look sweet...I want one!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Anyone wanted decals PM bcbow1971.....he is taking care of all the decal orders. I am sure they will look awesome!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Anyone wanted decals PM bcbow1971.....he is taking care of all the decal orders. I am sure they will look awesome!


Thanks and yeah they should be great and he said that the graphics I sent him should be good and as soon as he gets me a Proof we will be ready to print and stock!!! I will post pics of the proof as soon as its one, which I hope is by tomorrow!! This guys does everything from Boat Wraps, Vehicle and tractor Trailer wraps and everything in between!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Can't wait to see the finished product...if it's got Vendetta Archery on it you know it's gotta be awesome!


----------



## bcbow1971

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product...if it's got Vendetta Archery on it you know it's gotta be awesome!


So far it is the stock Logo but I think I may tweak it some as well and come up with a sweet design!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

As soon as I sell my Doinker Tactical I'm gonna order a 12" Enforcer... Might look into a back bar as well, something like an 8" bar if I'm gonna need it. 
For the guys with a 12" with the 5" head on it and the stock weights, what does that all weigh total?


----------



## J-Daddy

As soon as I sell my Doinker Tactical I'm gonna order a 12" Enforcer... Might look into a back bar as well, something like an 8" bar if I'm gonna need it. 
For the guys with a 12" with the 5" head on it and the stock weights, what does that all weigh total?


----------



## jfuller17

You are looking at ruffly the head with weights....close to 11oz and the 12" shaft weighs 2.5oz by itself. The 3.5 head is about a 1.5oz lighter


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Jason, I gotta tell ya...this Grudge/P.I.C set-up you put together for me is freaking money!!! The more I shoot it, the more I love it. Outstanding set of bars!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Jason, I gotta tell ya...this Grudge/P.I.C set-up you put together for me is freaking money!!! The more I shoot it, the more I love it. Outstanding set of bars!


Thats great Chad!!


----------



## bcbow1971

14 Oz with 10" and 5" head and 3 ozs each side!!


Here is a few logos I was messing with tonight....modified the Bow a little and added a sight and Enforcer to the stab!!


----------



## jfuller17

Love the stab part!


----------



## Rockinxj00

The top one and the second from the bottom are sweet. Either one would match the set of strings being made for the SR-71.


----------



## bcbow1971

I made them with a black background to see what it would look like if I decided to get them done for a window decal


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> I made them with a black background to see what it would look like if I decided to get them done for a window decal


They look sweet Bri, I'll be ordering a few real soon man.


----------



## jfuller17

Well guys the vacation is now come to a end.... back to reality on Monday. So I wanted to make sure everyone knows that I wont be able to respond so quick to e-mails or phone calls or PMs after Monday like I have these last couple weeks. I will still do my best but I wont get home till after 3:00 PM at least. Just wanted to give you guys the heads up.


----------



## Rockinxj00

I hear ya Jason. It's been too long though, but I'm getting used to this vacation and not working thing. Our industry sucks.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Brian, I love the red, white and blue one since my birthday is the 4th of July it fits me very well! I will have to order some next payday!


----------



## faston2

Got the new heads put on my Enforcers today. Thanks Jason for fast work. My little army of EZ7's is almost complete. A 6" on my hunting rig, 10" on my hunting/play around rig and will be experimenting with my newest rig probably a setup similar to the last pic. She's a beaut Clark! Only one ever produced - Red Smoke EZ7

....and yes the grass is green in KS still 68, 65, and 60 the last 3 days. Probably have a foot of snow for opening day of dirty birds April 1ukey:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

WOW...nice looking set of triplets you got there!!!


----------



## faston2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> WOW...nice looking set of triplets you got there!!!


Thanks. I had to tear down my 10" to make the rear bar for the red smoke bow and used my 11" PIC for the front. Didn't want a long stab setup just for playing around. Unless *I* need a kickstand when I get tired:tongue: I will do some testing and then will decide what length of Grudge and PIC to go with.


----------



## J-Daddy

I'm getting ready to head over to the website and place an order for a 12" Enforcer...What's the ship time on them now days with the 5" head Fuller???


----------



## jfuller17

J-Daddy said:


> I'm getting ready to head over to the website and place an order for a 12" Enforcer...What's the ship time on them now days with the 5" head Fuller???


Well you are looking at shipping Moday or Tuesday right now. I am building a bunch tomorrow so I will have some more stock after that, but we have flat been getting nailed with orders. I cant get carbon in fast enough! So you should have it by the later part of the week at worst.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Well you are looking at shipping Moday or Tuesday right now. I am building a bunch tomorrow so I will have some more stock after that, *but we have flat been getting nailed with orders. I cant get carbon in fast enough!* So you should have it by the later part of the week at worst.


Business is boomin! The word is out...these stabs a freaking awesome!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Chad you are right! We have been doing really well. Its been great to see it go like this. Thanks again to all thats ordered and helped spread the word!


----------



## J-Daddy

Order placed, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Chad you are right! We have been doing really well. Its been great to see it go like this. Thanks again to all thats ordered and helped spread the word!


Its going so good for ya that it seems like everyone must have forgot about your competition ....lol  ... what was the name again of them again?? 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiohunter02

faston2 said:


> Got the new heads put on my Enforcers today. Thanks Jason for fast work. My little army of EZ7's is almost complete. A 6" on my hunting rig, 10" on my hunting/play around rig and will be experimenting with my newest rig probably a setup similar to the last pic. She's a beaut Clark! Only one ever produced - Red Smoke EZ7
> 
> ....and yes the grass is green in KS still 68, 65, and 60 the last 3 days. Probably have a foot of snow for opening day of dirty birds April 1ukey:


I must say, those are a good looking group of Mathews bows right there .... :thumbup:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuller17

Joe your bars shipped yesterday. You need some pics of the blinged out bar for us.


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Joe your bars shipped yesterday. You need some pics of the blinged out bar for us.


Will do Jason ... I finally got my sling so now my bow is complete.... well it will be once it has the 10" enforcer on it tomorrow ... I'll get a pic of my bow and the brothers bow blinged out tomorrow ...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stage12

faston2 said:


> Got the new heads put on my Enforcers today. Thanks Jason for fast work. My little army of EZ7's is almost complete. A 6" on my hunting rig, 10" on my hunting/play around rig and will be experimenting with my newest rig probably a setup similar to the last pic. She's a beaut Clark! Only one ever produced - Red Smoke EZ7
> 
> ....and yes the grass is green in KS still 68, 65, and 60 the last 3 days. Probably have a foot of snow for opening day of dirty birds April 1ukey:


That collection is sweeeet!


----------



## jmduep

Anyone going to the ATA show next week


----------



## knox_nate

*PSE Evo 7*

Got the vendetta in and put it on there. Shoots great and looks pretty good also.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awesome Nate!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's a sick looking rig you got there Nate...very nice!:thumbs_up


----------



## Rockinxj00

Just looked at the Iowa Pro-Am and Dustin shot a 351. Looks like he is 10th. Good shooting my friend.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Here ya go Jason... some blinged out Hoyt's.. the polished head and weights are awesome ...





































Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Daddy

Man those Hoyts look good.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Well Bill Jr. I appreciate the support but I was pretty upset with my score. I'm not sure the last time I shot anything less then 56. I guess shooting next to Jesse Broadwater got in my head a little. Hopefully ill shoot better tomorrow


----------



## Rockinxj00

I'm sure there is a lot of pressure. Heck I feel the pressure when I shoot with my brother, you , and fuller, LOL.


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> Well Bill Jr. I appreciate the support but I was pretty upset with my score. I'm not sure the last time I shot anything less then 56. I guess shooting next to Jesse Broadwater got in my head a little. Hopefully ill shoot better tomorrow


At least you are there and thats more then we can say. I dont think thats bad shooting at all. You will only get better shooting with those guys anyway.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

J-Daddy said:


> Man those Hoyts look good.


Yeah they do, that green one is sick!


----------



## Rockinxj00

ohiohunter02 said:


> Here ya go Jason... some blinged out Hoyt's.. the polished head and weights are awesome ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Man I love the dip. I also love the Green Bling! Man I love them both.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Now i wish I had my SR-71 back. Sent it out Tuesday so it will be another week or so. After that I will be ready to get that thing dialed in, FINALLY.


----------



## rdraper_3

Finally got my bow back after getting some new strings and cables put on it. I went to the shop at 1am to get it all dialed in. The shop owner has a full time 3rd shift job besides running his archery shop. Anyway, I was up there until 5:30am getting everything set on it. Timing, DL, NO peep rotation, and even picked up a few more fps too. Now it maxes out at 62.04#, 30.25"DL, 311 grain CXL Pro 350 is going 329 fps. That's 8fps under IBO rating for my bow but I'm very happy with it and how it feels now. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## alfabuck

ohiohunter02 said:


> Here ya go Jason... some blinged out Hoyt's.. the polished head and weights are awesome ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


That polished head looks sick man. How do you like the Vector Turbo?


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> That polished head looks sick man. How do you like the Vector Turbo?


Thanks John... Jason did an awesome job shining up a raw head... that's my brothers vector turbo but he's loving it so far...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmasterar15

Some sweet rigs. I better get some pics taken on mine.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Here is my Exceed 300 with my 12" Enforcer with 3.5" Bulletproof head. Exceed had a stone grey riser and Predator limbs with soft touch camo (similar to Bowtech Invelvet)


----------



## J-Daddy

Looks good Mark.


----------



## nimrod1034

I just found another reason to like these stabs even more then I already did. 
I got a Drift HD170 camera for christmas so I can film while bow hunting I tried wearing it on a hat but I didn't like the feeling and I don't ever hunt with my quiver on my bow so I didn't want to attach it to the riser. Before I got a stabilizer from y'all I used the doinker dish and that would of blocked the camera if I put it on the stabilizer. 

The camera came with a mount to attach the camera to handle bars on a bike and it fits perfect on the stabilizer. It looks pretty cool when I shot a lumenok you can follow the arrow the whole way and their isn't much vibration at the shot.
View attachment 1250462


----------



## jfuller17

Bows look awsome guys!!! I will have Sara add the pics to the website.....speaking of which we got 427 hits last week alone :mg:


----------



## J-Daddy

Fuller you get my stab built over the weekend???? If not get back to work!!!!! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

J-Daddy said:


> Fuller you get my stab built over the weekend???? If not get back to work!!!!! LOL


Please!.......it left for your place this morning.


----------



## J-Daddy

jfuller17 said:


> Please!.......it left for your place this morning.


I'm just busting ya balls man.. I'm not in that big of a rush, it'll probably be -20 degrees and snow butthole deep in Iowa next week anyway.


----------



## jfuller17

J-Daddy said:


> I'm just busting ya balls man.. I'm not in that big of a rush, it'll probably be -20 degrees and snow butthole deep in Iowa next week anyway.


I know man....its all goodI j dog!


----------



## knox_nate

Do you want everyone to go to the www.vendettaarchery.com page?


----------



## jfuller17

knox_nate said:


> Do you want everyone to go to the www.vendettaarchery.com page?


No not really, just happy with the amount of people that are looking at site as compared with the past. Just means more people are looking at Vendetta and that means more sales and the sales have been really good. So I was just letting the crew know we are making progress.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here it's a few pics of my setup, if I get home before dark tomorrow I will take some outside. I added my 3.5" polished head to my afflixtion and then put my via bars for counter weight with mixed and matched newer and older and plated and polished weights.....my Ibex hunting bow I messed with my setup for hunter class setup with a rear bar made from two of the older model carbon rods and a bunch of weights......holds great.....































Uploaded from my mobile lifeline


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Brian!!


----------



## jfuller17

I found this set-up to be killer on my SR-71!!! Rear bar with a front "t" like yours Brian. Freaking rock solid!! Had a few strays at beginning but moved some weight around and bingo!


----------



## J-Daddy

Brian how much weight you got on that back bar on the Ibex??? Looks like about 5lbs, lol.


----------



## bcbow1971

J-Daddy said:


> Brian how much weight you got on that back bar on the Ibex??? Looks like about 5lbs, lol.


Ibex
14oz front bar total weight
17oz Rear bar total weight

total weight 6 lbs 11 ozs

Afflixtion
Total weight 7lbs 12 ozs


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Ibex
> 14oz front bar total weight
> 17oz Rear bar total weight
> 
> total weight 6 lbs 11 ozs
> 
> Afflixtion
> Total weight 7lbs 12 ozs


Yeah buddy.....running with the big dogs on weight.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I tried my bow with less weight on the bars and didn't like it at all...weight is good!!!


----------



## knox_nate

Oh I was only asking cause I was going to put ssomething out on my office Facebook and it goes out to over 5000 people. Wanted to make sure I had the correct address.


----------



## jfuller17

Nate its www.vendettaarchery.net


----------



## knox_nate

Ok cool


----------



## jfuller17

First load of carbon arrived and all orders are shipped by tomorrow during the day! Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## J-Daddy

jfuller17 said:


> First load of carbon arrived and all orders are shipped by tomorrow during the day! Thanks again everyone!!


Someone is a busy boy.


----------



## jfuller17

J-Daddy said:


> Someone is a busy boy.


We don't mess around dude


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

As soon as I get it all set up Jay, I will post picture of the whole families toys  Thanks again dude, you da MAN!!


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> As soon as I get it all set up Jay, I will post picture of the whole families toys  Thanks again dude, you da MAN!!


Sounds great man!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Got a call from Wes Vanhorn today. He said the SR-71 would be done today. He must be a busy man because he said he was going to get ahold of me this afternoon for billing and he was going to ship it out. No big deal to me though because from what Jason and my brother have told me this guy is the man at setting up Strother bows and making strings.


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, we're gonna have to get together again some weekend and kill some foam again. I have 2 more weeks until spot league starts.......


----------



## knox_nate

Well I will give my first real experience with the Vendetta. First off I am by no means a tourny shooter, and this was actually my first time ever shooting spots in a league type shoot. I have shot at Gander a few times, but never in a league shoot. I started shooting last year and my first bow as the Mathews Monster 7, which I just swapped out for a new PSE Evo 7. So, I am shooting a bow I will be hunting with and not a target bow. Sword 5 pin fixed sights and the Vendetta 12" and 5" head. I am currently still shooting my Gold Tip 5575 hunting arrows. Trying to get some X-Killers heavy enough to slow the bow down to the ASA 280 range. Have it turned down to 62lbs and shooting my 380 grain arrows it is still shooting 298fps.

Well I actually did better than I thought I would do. We shot what they call Vegas Rounds I guess (5 rounds of 3 arrows and then switch the target positions and shoot 5 more rounds), but I may be wrong on the name. I ended up shooting a 282 with 8 Xs, which was better than I thought I would do and really not as good as it should have been. I had one real bad round where I shot a 10-8-7, but at least the 10 was an X. I am trying to make the change from a wrist release to a thumb release this year, and I am still getting use to it. I think right now I could probably shoot better with my wrist release, but I want to give the thumb release a shot.

What really impressed me was the fact that I could draw back and not have to worry about the bow moving around a lot. Almost every time I pulled back and then looked at my level I was already level and didn't have to make an adjustment. That wasn't the case when I was shooting my other stabilizer. The bow really seems to hold on target better and makes shooting easier, because I am not having to think so much about level and hold steady. It already holds steady and really make shooting a lot more fun.

Now I will say this is the first stabilizer I have shot that was 12" in length. My other stab was only about 6", but still weighed in about the same. I am more than impressed with the Vendetta and have already started looking at changing out the wife's stab on her bow. Funny to have everyone ask "what type of stab is that?" LOL Most had what I call the pogo-stick stabs that are huge and I have the short hammer stab.......lol A lot of the guys were impressed with the stab and what it was able to do still being a short stab.

Everything is going good so far. More practice and keep shooting for me, because the local 3d range has now opened up so its time to shoot some foam also. Take this for what it is worth from a newb, but thought I would just give a little info on my first impressions and experience.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Congrats on your first league shoot and it will only get better from here! You now know what we have all been saying all along about how rock solid the enforcer holds your bow and how it kind of feels like cheating LOL. Welcome to the Vendetta family and tell all those guys where they can find the hottest stabilizers on the market!


----------



## J-Daddy

I got my Enforcer in and man it's a well made stab...Thanks for the ultrafast service to Jason, I really didnt expect it this fast but I'm glad it's here.
I threw it on my Strother SX-1 and snapped a couple pics real fast..Oh and ignore that piece of sh-- sight on the bow, I'm still waiting on my new BlackGold Ascent Target sight to come in so I just had that junk bolted on there.


----------



## bcbow1971

J-Daddy said:


> I got my Enforcer in and man it's a well made stab...Thanks for the ultrafast service to Jason, I really didnt expect it this fast but I'm glad it's here.
> I threw it on my Strother SX-1 and snapped a couple pics real fast..Oh and ignore that piece of sh-- sight on the bow, I'm still waiting on my new BlackGold Ascent Target sight to come in so I just had that junk bolted on there.


Looks good.......what happened to the PSE?


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> I got my Enforcer in and man it's a well made stab...Thanks for the ultrafast service to Jason, I really didnt expect it this fast but I'm glad it's here.
> I threw it on my Strother SX-1 and snapped a couple pics real fast..Oh and ignore that piece of sh-- sight on the bow, I'm still waiting on my new BlackGold Ascent Target sight to come in so I just had that junk bolted on there.



I like the colors you are rockin. I see what you are doing.....:thumbs_up


----------



## J-Daddy

Thought it was time to move on from PSE for awhile...Plus the last couple I had were giving me a headache trying to tune them, left tears through paper all the time.
Yeah Mark I figured you'd like my blue/silver strings John built me...Those are out of the new Xs2 material, seems like good stuff and from John's testing on it he's been impressed.


----------



## jfuller17

Nate thats a great story....sounds like you are on the right track for sure!!! J-daddy......that bow looks awesome man! Keep us posted after you play with it some.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

J-Daddy, that bow looks sick.


----------



## J-Daddy

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> J-Daddy, that bow looks sick.


I'll sell it to you...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

LOL...have to pass on that. I'm not into camo bows. But for camo it looks awesome.


----------



## J-Daddy

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> LOL...have to pass on that. I'm not into camo bows. But for camo it looks awesome.


I got some black spray paint in the garage....Just saying


----------



## bcbow1971

Friday Bump!!! Heading to another indoor 3D shoot this weekend at a different location and going to be taking both bows to show off my stabs along with my wife and hers!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice...should be a great time! Shoot straight and good luck to both you and your wife!


----------



## bcbow1971

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Nice...should be a great time! Shoot straight and good luck to both you and your wife!


Thanks Brother.....we went to the other one I posted pictures of but last week my wife got sick from all the wood stove and cigarette smoke on the way home. This other one is an actual indoor concrete floor building and has 30 targets....plus its flighted!!! She is the one that kept asking if we were going!! She is getting all into it!!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

bcbow1971 said:


> Thanks Brother.....we went to the other one I posted pictures of but last week my wife got sick from all the wood stove and cigarette smoke on the way home.


Ya know Brian, you really should stop using the wood stove on the drive home... It's dangerous LOL. Sorry buddy, I had to... Good luck this weekend and I can't wait to get the wife's bow together so we can start doing the same thing!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I will be taking my Ibex apart and sending the riser to the powder coater soon!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

bcbow1971 said:


> Thanks Brother.....we went to the other one I posted pictures of but last week my wife got sick from all the wood stove and cigarette smoke on the way home. This other one is an actual indoor concrete floor building and has 30 targets....plus its flighted!!! She is the one that kept asking if we were going!! She is getting all into it!!!


That's awesome, I know I love shooting with my wife. She's very competitive with me. We'll be shooting X's and some 3D's together this year for sure.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I've gotta get some pics of my wife's New Breed up now that she's got an Enforcer on her bow.


----------



## J-Daddy

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Ya know Brian, you really should stop using the wood stove on the drive home... It's dangerous LOL. Sorry buddy, I had to... Good luck this weekend and I can't wait to get the wife's bow together so we can start doing the same thing!


Brian has his own way of doing things, lol... Guess you've never seen his hot tub have you. It's a cattle water trough with a fire built under it and a trolling motor to make the bubbles... Well that and he eats a lot of Mexican food and drinks some Ol' Milwaukee before he gets in.


----------



## bcbow1971

J-Daddy said:


> Brian has his own way of doing things, lol... Guess you've never seen his hot tub have you. It's a cattle water trough with a fire built under it and a trolling motor to make the bubbles... Well that and he eats a lot of Mexican food and drinks some Ol' Milwaukee before he gets in.


sold the trolling motor so I have to use the Ol Milwaukee!!!! Or Beer 30 Ice!!!!


----------



## luckychucky

Like the pics, waiting on info.


----------



## J-Daddy

bcbow1971 said:


> sold the trolling motor so I have to use the Ol Milwaukee!!!! Or Beer 30 Ice!!!!


Needed some Beer Money huh


----------



## luckychucky

Just wondering how the grudge setup is working for some of the open shooters? I like what I see in these pictures. Nice looking setup!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I have the Grudge with the P.I.C. rear bar. I'm shooting it with a 3.5" Bullet Proof head. Awesome set of bars, and I highly recommend this set-up with the small "T" head.


----------



## rdraper_3

luckychucky said:


> Just wondering how the grudge setup is working for some of the open shooters? I like what I see in these pictures. Nice looking setup!!



So far I'm loving mine but I'm not an open class shooter, I'm in MBR. I plan on putting it thru it's paces in just over a week when spot league starts. I've had several people ask me about my Grudge and Partner in Crime bars......Jason got a few customers because of me...and I'm trying to get a few other guys to convert to Vendetta Archery


----------



## rdraper_3

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I have the Grudge with the P.I.C. rear bar. I'm shooting it with a 3.5" Bullet Proof head. Awesome set of bars, and I highly recommend this set-up with the small "T" head.


The 3.5" Bulletproof head on the Grudge is the shiznit!!! I've never held my bow this steady before!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Yeah, I've shot my Grudge with and without the "T" head...and I'm totally sold on the way the "T" head works.


----------



## luckychucky

rdraper_3 said:


> The 3.5" Bulletproof head on the Grudge is the shiznit!!! I've never held my bow this steady before!!


Now thats what I like to hear, so what I think your saying is that you are not getting that small side by side in the rear, it helps deaden the bow to the point where its just you and the target.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hows everybody doing this weekend? We got pounded by snow the other day, so I'm back to reality and shooting indoors again. So much for 50 degrees in January like last Saturday was here in western NY!


----------



## luckychucky

Sounds like ky, we are getting snow right now and then 50 this week,lol


----------



## JONEZ24

It is in the single digits right now but at least the snow is over for now.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

rain and snow mix here at the moment... we live at like 200 feet above sea level and in a valley so we never really get snow...


----------



## Rockinxj00

About 6-8 inches on the ground and they aren't calling for more until later this week. Like Jonez said though it is in the single digits.


----------



## jfuller17

Man orders keep rolling in!! Thanks a bunch guys! I will say its a bit cold out. Was just out in driveway cutting tubes and its 6 outside. Its COLD


----------



## luckychucky

jfuller17 said:


> Man orders keep rolling in!! Thanks a bunch guys! I will say its a bit cold out. Was just out in driveway cutting tubes and its 6 outside. Its COLD


We got a fast 1 inch of snow last night and its not so bad down here, I have a buddie that has a archery Bull tag and we are heading out after lunch to see if we can track one up this evening. Nothing like a good snow hunt.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Great to hear Jason...the word is out about how great these stabs are!


----------



## jfuller17

luckychucky said:


> We got a fast 1 inch of snow last night and its not so bad down here, I have a buddie that has a archery Bull tag and we are heading out after lunch to see if we can track one up this evening. Nothing like a good snow hunt.


Thats is awesome! Wish I could do that here.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Great to hear Jason...the word is out about how great these stabs are!


Yeah and I dont even have to keep posting up catalog size ads in the threads like our competitors. LOL


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

LOL...I know right. I get a laugh every time they do that. Simply put your stabs work better than anything I've ever shot. When someone put one of these stabs on their bow they're a believer. Now factor in the outstanding service you give and it's a no brainer!


----------



## rdraper_3

I went outside to shoot some arrows and get my bow dialed in for spot league, that lasted about 15 minutes....BRRRRRRRR! It's freakin cold out!!! Guess I'll have to sight it in right before I get ready to shoot my round...


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

had snow flurries here this morning followed by sun so whatever dusting we got, is now gone... low 30's here and thats abotu the coldest it gets here in Oregon. Last year it got frigid here for a week and it was only in the teens LOL.


----------



## Rockinxj00

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah and I dont even have to keep posting up catalog size ads in the threads like our competitors. LOL


Everytime I see that it kills me. A pic of the product won't make your mind up for you, or increase sales. Testimonials will do that for ya huh Jay?


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys I am done for today. All orders are going out tomorrow. Time for football!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

J have fun relaxing now.


----------



## Rockinxj00

How about those Giants! That was a heck of a game.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> How about those Giants! That was a heck of a game.


That was awesome. "Go pack go"...........HOME! LOL


----------



## Rockinxj00

Wow pretty quit on here tonight. You guys feeling alright? TTT for Jay and the Vendetta crew.


----------



## JONEZ24

Hey you got that bow yet! I want to check it out and see the new threads on it. I may even have to shoot it left handed, I can give you lessons if you need.


----------



## rdraper_3

Anybody going to this?? 


Bass and Bucks 2012 Indoor Schedule
Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge
January 27-29 1st leg @ The Club House 765-358-3405 
February 24-26 2nd leg @ Bass and Bucks 260-569-1853
March 9-11 3rd Leg @ Girts Archery 765-644-7113
$30 Adult $20 Youth $10 Cub
Must Call for Shooting Times


----------



## Rockinxj00

Alright Nick and Jason, here is the SR-71. Just got it back from Wes today. I haven't shot it yet, but I put an arrow on it and drew it back and this thing is butter. I let Wes have reign on the string color. I had Flo. Yellow and Flo Green. He ended up with Autumn and Flo Green. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## jfuller17

Dude its sweet man.....whats the camo?


----------



## jfuller17

That camo pad on the arrow shelf has to go you hill jack. You need to pretty it up


----------



## JONEZ24

It is called hippie camo. It is different and you are right, loose the pad on the shelf, it is downright ugly.


----------



## JONEZ24

It's hard too see but it came with a set of antler side plates.


----------



## JONEZ24

I tell you when we all get together and shoot we will have a gang of SR's for sure. I may have to start the research to pimp out my newest, it would be fun to get it done up right!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea there are a boat load of SR's running around here now. Yea the pad is going to go. Just wanted to get it all ready to shoot and then worry about the little stuff.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> that camo pad on the arrow shelf has to go you hill jack. You need to pretty it up




lol


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Not to throw a spoiler in here but Jay but have you seen the new Doinker catalog this year yet? Check out page 21... hhhmmmm wonder where I have seen that before???

http://www.doinker.com/2012 Doinker Catalog.pdf


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very nice SR...that Hippie Camo is pretty neat. Those grips are Rattler grips if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## jfuller17

Just got back from the archery shop and got a guys Hoyt dialed in with some Grudge stuff. It went great!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's awesome Jason!


----------



## luckychucky

jfuller17 said:


> Just got back from the archery shop and got a guys Hoyt dialed in with some Grudge stuff. It went great!


I hope thats what I say when I get mine, lol. Dont hold a Grudge, just use the Grudge, LOL


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Trust me...you're going to love the Grudge, it's the shiznit!


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to let everyone know that in a few weeks I will be playing with camo on the "Enforcers". It will most likely be Next vista. I think they will look great in that!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

The Next Vista is a great pattern...and will look great on those New Breed bows, that's their factory finish.


----------



## J-Daddy

I'm thinking I might have mine dipped in Predator 3-D camo before fall.


----------



## jfuller17

J-Daddy said:


> I'm thinking I might have mine dipped in Predator 3-D camo before fall.


That is a killer pattern as well!


----------



## luckychucky

Got my grudge and v bars today, they are sharp, can't wait to shoot them and work on my balance. I am very satisfied so far. Thanks Jason.


----------



## jfuller17

luckychucky said:


> Got my grudge and v bars today, they are sharp, can't wait to shoot them and work on my balance. I am very satisfied so far. Thanks Jason.


Keep us posted buddy


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I don't ask for help often guys and gals but your thoughts and prayers would be appreciated since we are in danger of having our house flood. We got nearly 7" of rain in just under 48 hours and 2 have already died here in town. Couple the rain with rapid snow melt from warmer weather is making the rivers flood quickly. The creek near my house breached the banks this morning and is threatening to flood our neighborhood. Keeps us in your thoughts and lets hope the rain stops soon!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Man that's terrible, hope the weather changes for the better for y'all. Good luck brother, and let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Rockinxj00

You got it buddy. Hope the weather changes and everything works out for the best.


----------



## Mao

Yesterday my Strother Wrath was waiting on me when I got home for work. Had just enough time to get it set up before Vegas last night. This thing shoots like a dream and has the best back wall of any bow I have ever held. Combine that with the balance of the Enforcer, it is a machine! Jason I will be ordering the new 5 in. t-head very soon. If you are in the market for a new one, definately shoot this bow before you buy.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

WOW...that is a sweet looking rig you got there Mao! Congrats


----------



## rdraper_3

Sharp looking bow Mao, I plan on testing out a Wrath sometime soon. I'm in the market for another new bow


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> I don't ask for help often guys and gals but your thoughts and prayers would be appreciated since we are in danger of having our house flood. We got nearly 7" of rain in just under 48 hours and 2 have already died here in town. Couple the rain with rapid snow melt from warmer weather is making the rivers flood quickly. The creek near my house breached the banks this morning and is threatening to flood our neighborhood. Keeps us in your thoughts and lets hope the rain stops soon!


Hope things get better for you buddy. We will be thinking about you


----------



## jfuller17

Mao, that bow looks killer man!!! Very nice set-up!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Here is an update:

Water levels have leveled off and are beginning to stabilize. We were very fortunate that our home was saved thanks to the sand bagging efforts of some unexpected friends. Everyone is ok and we are so grateful for everyone who kept us in their thoughts. Hopefully the current rain doesn't cause any more problems but I will keep you guys informed.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Great to hear, glad everyone is alright.


----------



## jfuller17

Thats great to hear!! Well I am off to archery shop to set-up another customer with Grudge stuff. Then hitting a spot shoot tomorrow.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good luck tomorrow Jason...you shooting the Supra tomorrow?


----------



## JONEZ24

wow Jason, I did not see you shooting a PSE. I seem to remember all of the crap I got shooting my bmxl. I will have to check the supra out, I hope it does everything that you want it to. At least it isn't one of those bows made by your most disliked bow company, but wasn't PSE number 2.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> wow Jason, I did not see you shooting a PSE. I seem to remember all of the crap I got shooting my bmxl. I will have to check the supra out, I hope it does everything that you want it to. At least it isn't one of those bows made by your most disliked bow company, but wasn't PSE number 2.


LOL well there is a long story behind this. But yes you are deserving of blowing me some crap


----------



## JONEZ24

So how did setting up the stabs go? I talked to my bro and he was telling me about his bow, sounds like he likes it. I was looking at. The supras on the pse website and they do look good except for the corny looking red, I don't know who could honestly like that color!!!......jk it is a good looking bow.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I've been looking real hard at the Supra since last year, and now with the new Mini Evo cams I think I've found my new spot bow. BTW...that *PSE Red* looks sweet.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok so everyone wants to know about this PSE lol ...... So here it is. I have been trying to play and learn the set-ups of some of the bows I havent worked with much. I am pretty good with the Bowtechs, Hoyts, Strothers, Elites, and decent on some of the Mathews set-ups. So as you all know I have a New Breed I have been playing with as well. Anyway one of the brands I have never really delt with or even shot was the PSE stuff. I had a customer that has been telling me how great they are. Then Dustin goes to the Iowa Pro-Am and says the most seen bow there was PSE. So against my religion I think "man their must be something to them." I have never balanced one or worked with anyone close on the set-up either. So I guess it was time to learn. I ask Sara and she said get one and then you will know them and will have a better idea when people ask about long bars on the PSE stuff. (great wife by the way, I now have 4 bows!) Thanks Sara  I know though that at least one bow has to go soon. That was the deal. Going to be a tuff choice. I will say though I have found a pretty dang good set-up on the Supra and as much as I have to eat my words.......the supra will be staying! It is a great bow. So I fully expect to get razzed and I deserve for all my smack talk about the PSE bows in the past. But that is how I ended up with one.


----------



## J-Daddy

What ya got for sale Fuller???


----------



## jfuller17

J-Daddy said:


> What ya got for sale Fuller???


Not sure yet.......


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I just saw a guy posted some pics of his new Bowtech Insanity in the General section here on the forums...and what stab does he have mounted on his sweet new bow??? A Vendetta Enforcer with a 5" Bulletproof head!


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I saw that! That bow looks killer!! I am going to head off to a spot shoot in a few minutes. I kinda feel bad cause I have a bunch of orders that came in yesterday. I should stay home and do that, but me and Sara are both going and need to get out. Looks like I will be busy Monday now. Theres like 7 Enforcers to build and 5 Grudge bars!! WOW great saturday for Vendetta yesterday!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good luck today Jason. Great to hear about all those orders coming in!


----------



## luckychucky

Put the Grudge and v bars on my Monster 7 and got to try it today for the first time on a 3d target. I can say it felt great, and I held good at long range shots with it. I am still tweaking, I did shoot 9 twelves today on a 30 target course with it first time out. I got to tune my sights a little more but I am happy with the setup. Got 1 more weekend to practice and off to the Florida ProAm.


----------



## jfuller17

Well I let me nerves kick my butt today the 5 spot shoot. LOL I was a nerved up wreck for the first 3 or so rounds. Once I got seatled down I shot pretty decent. Ended up with a 297 42x. The 3 shots were just barely out but none the less they were out. Once I get my head fixed there will be no reason for not having 300's. On a cool note though Sara went with me today and did well and even shot her first robin hood. It was a fun day for sure!!


----------



## jfuller17

luckychucky said:


> Put the Grudge and v bars on my Monster 7 and got to try it today for the first time on a 3d target. I can say it felt great, and I held good at long range shots with it. I am still tweaking, I did shoot 9 twelves today on a 30 target course with it first time out. I got to tune my sights a little more but I am happy with the setup. Got 1 more weekend to practice and off to the Florida ProAm.


Thats great man!


----------



## Vendetta2

Jason and I had a lot of fun today! First time I ever shot something like this! I wasnt sure what to expect! Everyone there was super nice! I will say this next time I will have more then 5 arrows. I had to make up 14 shots due to my robinhood at then end while everyone ate! It was a good time!


----------



## rdraper_3

Shot my 1st round of spot league tonight. We shoot a 3 spot Vegas target with a 300 30x being a perfect score. I only managed a 289 8x tonight. I wasn't fully sighted in but I didn't do too bad. Still need to do a little fine tuning on my sights but the stabs did their part of helping me hold steady, it was all me that blew some of the shots. I didn't have anything less than a 9 during my rounds. mostly 10's so that helped me out. I did find a nail in the tartget though and bent the tip on one of my Nockbuster tips.....kinda made me mad because they aren't cheap!! Oh well, life goes on, I have plenty of arrows....lol


----------



## rdraper_3

Ohhhhh Jason, I'll need a new set of bars built soon.......


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Ohhhhh Jason, I'll need a new set of bars built soon.......


Bring it on buddy...what are you going to need?


----------



## bcbow1971

OK we need to find out the truth about the rumor about the 2013 IBO Hunter class change which would not allow the Enforcer!!!....I called IBO and the lady said she has not heard anything about that, or could be trying not to let anything out. I called one of the state reps and he said he has heard the rumor as well but nothing official. I think Jason as a Stab company owner should be told if any possible changes that could affect the business. We should also start voicing our opinion and maybe help sway any possible vote. Maybe John or any other big IBO shooters could contact any of there IBO people!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Bring it on buddy...what are you going to need?





That's just it, I don't know what I want yet. I bought an Athens Exceed to use for spot league so I might take my Grudge and P.I.C bars off the Afflixtion and use them on the Exceed and buy a new set of bars for the Afflixtion. The Exceed is 37" ATA, 7" BH and 330+ IBO rated. I'm going to have it set at 55# for spot league so I want something that'll work great like the Grudge and P.I.C bars I currently have. You tell me what'll be good......you're the expert on bars. I definitely want a T-bar on the front of whatever you suggest


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> OK we need to find out the truth about the rumor about the 2013 IBO Hunter class change which would not allow the Enforcer!!!....I called IBO and the lady said she has not heard anything about that, or could be trying not to let anything out. I called one of the state reps and he said he has heard the rumor as well but nothing official. I think Jason as a Stab company owner should be told if any possible changes that could affect the business. We should also start voicing our opinion and maybe help sway any possible vote. Maybe John or any other big IBO shooters could contact any of there IBO people!!!


Brian,

Heres my thoughts.......IBO is really making me mad. This rule is so freakin stupid. Why should this diameter matter? IMO IBO is full of themselves and like the government want to make rules for the rules. Technology has and always will evolve. Its a concept that ASA seems to understand along with NFAA and all the other organizations. Why should the "hunter" class be a rookie class anyway? Its a class just like open. So what if a guy shoots hunter class his whole dang life. Its a class and that should be his right to shoot. The stabilizer isnt going to make or brake this class. Its a dumb idea to even think that. Make a rookie class and let guys shoot it for a year and move up. This has already ruffled many people to the point they are saying the heck with IBO. I am about to do the same. If this rule passes I am going to make decals with the IBO logo and put a cross through it for my truck. LOL Guys hunt with all these bars that they say is unfair. If they were not available to everyone then I could see a issue, but anyone can buy one....anyone. No one has even got the stabilizer manufacters involved to talk over there opinions. Showing how they only think about themselves again. This will make ASA grow and IBO suffer even more. Time will tell. I already have a way around that rule anyway, so if they think its going to just end and no one will figure it out they are wrong again. All I can say is they better be VERY VERY specific when they write this rule cause I will be watching to see what I can do based on whats written.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Testify Jason!!!


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Heres my thoughts.......IBO is really making me mad. This rule is so freakin stupid. Why should this diameter matter? IMO IBO is full of themselves and like the government want to make rules for the rules. Technology has and always will evolve. Its a concept that ASA seems to understand along with NFAA and all the other organizations. Why should the "hunter" class be a rookie class anyway? Its a class just like open. So what if a guy shoots hunter class his whole dang life. Its a class and that should be his right to shoot. The stabilizer isnt going to make or brake this class. Its a dumb idea to even think that. Make a rookie class and let guys shoot it for a year and move up. This has already ruffled many people to the point they are saying the heck with IBO. I am about to do the same. If this rule passes I am going to make decals with the IBO logo and put a cross through it for my truck. LOL Guys hunt with all these bars that they say is unfair. If they were not available to everyone then I could see a issue, but anyone can buy one....anyone. No one has even got the stabilizer manufacters involved to talk over there opinions. Showing how they only think about themselves again. This will make ASA grow and IBO suffer even more. Time will tell. I already have a way around that rule anyway, so if they think its going to just end and no one will figure it out they are wrong again. All I can say is they better be VERY VERY specific when they write this rule cause I will be watching to see what I can do based on whats written.


Give it to em Hoss!!! I have used an Enforcer for hunting and 3D ever since Jason came out with them. I was not allowed to use it in one of the Southern Triple Crown shoots last year even though I do use it for hunting more than 3D. Stupidity at its finest on the IBO's part!!!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Good shooting Fuller. Ill be home Sunday...you better believe I'm coming over


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I agree Jason......I think if we create..I mean all companies that this will affect....IBO may open there eyes and see that it will affect them. 

Or Better Yet a 2012 IBO Boycott!!!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Heres my thoughts.......IBO is really making me mad. This rule is so freakin stupid. Why should this diameter matter? IMO IBO is full of themselves and like the government want to make rules for the rules. Technology has and always will evolve. Its a concept that ASA seems to understand along with NFAA and all the other organizations. Why should the "hunter" class be a rookie class anyway? Its a class just like open. So what if a guy shoots hunter class his whole dang life. Its a class and that should be his right to shoot. The stabilizer isnt going to make or brake this class. Its a dumb idea to even think that. Make a rookie class and let guys shoot it for a year and move up. This has already ruffled many people to the point they are saying the heck with IBO. I am about to do the same. If this rule passes I am going to make decals with the IBO logo and put a cross through it for my truck. LOL Guys hunt with all these bars that they say is unfair. If they were not available to everyone then I could see a issue, but anyone can buy one....anyone. No one has even got the stabilizer manufacters involved to talk over there opinions. Showing how they only think about themselves again. This will make ASA grow and IBO suffer even more. Time will tell. I already have a way around that rule anyway, so if they think its going to just end and no one will figure it out they are wrong again. All I can say is they better be VERY VERY specific when they write this rule cause I will be watching to see what I can do based on whats written.


Well said dude!!! I'm curious to see where this goes.


----------



## jfuller17

Well I got closer tonight in league to a perfect. I shot a 299 40x. I dropped one in the 11th round. Had a issue with the shop owner rushing us to get done so he could let next group go. Kinda made me mad. Nothing like moving targets in before we were done with spot round. Next week we shoot vegas. I am very close to the 300. I was barely out tonight. If I hadent been rushed I think I could have done it. Ugggghhhh:angry:


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Well I got closer tonight in league to a perfect. I shot a 299 40x. I dropped one in the 11th round. Had a issue with the shop owner rushing us to get done so he could let next group go. Kinda made me mad. Nothing like moving targets in before we were done with spot round. Next week we shoot vegas. I am very close to the 300. I was barely out tonight. If I hadent been rushed I think I could have done it. Ugggghhhh:angry:


Congrats!! I have to use my Enforcer on my target bow on Friday night 3D league from now on due to space the owner said....So I was playing around and I think I will be just fine....  .......plus I got the scale dialed in for those super close shots...I have my 3,4,5,6,7,8,9 yards dialed in and wow what a huge difference on the scale at each yard!!! I will get the 10-20 checked in the next day or so


----------



## JONEZ24

Well that sounds like a shop owner I know. :wink: Too bad you dropped the 1 fuller, once you get it it will become habit.


----------



## jfuller17

Well I messed around with the balancer and the Supra and got this baby PERFECT! Money front to rear and side to side. Buble level is perfect on its own. This balancer is awesome!!!! Now I have a perfect spot to tell people where to start.


----------



## rdraper_3

Looks great Jason! Now give me some ideas......Oh yeah, I'll need to see about getting them painted to match the bow too....any ideas who would do it???


----------



## jfuller17

Well Ray you need to tell me what style bar you are going to be after buddy..........


----------



## rdraper_3

My new bow will be my spot league bow/occasional 3D bow so I'll need something like what I have now but I think I want my rear bar to come down at an angle kinda like the Supra you have


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

What's going on Vendetta crew, hows everybody doing tonight?


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> What's going on Vendetta crew, hows everybody doing tonight?


Building bars and balancing bows.......


----------



## Rockinxj00

You want to work on another bow this weekend?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Dedication*



jfuller17 said:


> Building bars and balancing bows.......


Jason, your one hard working guy my friend!


----------



## jfuller17

Bill come on over. Chad awesome avatar!


----------



## rdraper_3

My new to me bow has been shipped!!! Can't wait to get it and strip her down....then for the rebuild.....she'll be a sweet and sexy X killer!!!!


----------



## WMDTalley

Received my Enforcer today. Fantastic stab. Thanks for the great customer service and excellent product.


----------



## deerhunter81

I agree the ibo thing is crap! This guy fell at the mercy of one of your 12" 16 oz enforcers!








Ohio public land!


----------



## jfuller17

deerhunter81 said:


> I agree the ibo thing is crap! This guy fell at the mercy of one of your 12" 16 oz enforcers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio public land!


Holy crap!!! Congrats on that bad boy!! Very nice!


----------



## jfuller17

WMDTalley said:


> Received my Enforcer today. Fantastic stab. Thanks for the great customer service and excellent product.


Thanks for the kind words buddy. Keep us all posted.


----------



## deerhunter81

Thanks, he was a pain to get out of the woods! He was well over 300#!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

deerhunter81 said:


> I agree the ibo thing is crap! This guy fell at the mercy of one of your 12" 16 oz enforcers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio public land!


WOW...congrats, that's a stud right there.


----------



## bcbow1971

Made these target sight light and selling them......let me know what you think!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1678720

BCBow Sight Light $25 TYD
•	$25 TYD Basic light setup with battery, zip ties, LED Mount and Shrink Tubing
o	Options: 
	Zip Tie Paracord Wrap 
	LED Wire Paracord Wrap
	Wire Length 12” standard but can do 4”-24”,whatever length you need or request
OK I decided to sell these, they work so well I figure I would offer them to everyone. They use a 9V battery and will last over 2+ years of normal use on that battery. I use a UV LED that makes any fiber stand out like no other light I have ever used. I make them with a on/off switch and you will just need to secure it to your bow or sight with attached zip ties(Black zip ties will ship with light). I can also customize the zip tie and or wires that go to the light with your choice of Paracord!! I have a Neon Lime cord over my White Zip ties and it looks better in real life and matches my Limb Driver cord and D-Loop. 

The sight will ship with a LED mount that you can place in your scope through original sight light hole or drilled hole. You can also mount it like mine with Velcro or use extra Shrink tubing(shipped) to help hold it to the end of your fibers. This sight light can be used with single pins target scope as well as multipin Hunting sight!!!

Other LED Colors are available and this light can be used for other uses and if you have any questions let me know!! 
I will post up pictures of the LED Mount and other options as I make them. Any custom requests please contact PM me.

View my website for ordering as well!
http://www.bcbowdesigns.com/jzcart/index.php?cat=120





























LED Mount


----------



## jfuller17

Pretty cool Brian!


----------



## jfuller17

I just got off the phone with my buddy Todd at Dead Center Archery and he is going to let us sell his rear mounting brackets. So I will have a few to test drive next week and then I will order some from him. To be honest with us as busy as we are with all of our other bars, I dont have the time to run any brackets that are adjustable. So he was willing to help us out. He builds very nice stuff and I feel great that he is working with Vendetta Archery. This will give guys a even better mounting option then what we have. The front mouint also comes with a QD. Here are a few pics of what they will look like......


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> I just got off the phone with my buddy Todd at Dead Center Archery and he is going to let us sell his rear mounting brackets. So I will have a few to test drive next week and then I will order some from him. To be honest with us as busy as we are with all of our other bars, I dont have the time to run any brackets that are adjustable. So he was willing to help us out. He builds very nice stuff and I feel great that he is working with Vendetta Archery. This will give guys a even better mounting option then what we have. The front mouint also comes with a QD. Here are a few pics of what they will look like......




Looks sweet Jason, how much? I might need one of those for my new bow


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Same here, would love one of those for my bow Jason!


----------



## J-Daddy

That's a good looking backbar mount...
Brian I might be needing one of those light kits for my hunting sight this year since I'm pretty much gonna shoot a Target sight for hunting... Any idea how weatherproof they will be???


----------



## jfuller17

J-dog what bow you planning on keeping and shooting this season?


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> I just got off the phone with my buddy Todd at Dead Center Archery and he is going to let us sell his rear mounting brackets. So I will have a few to test drive next week and then I will order some from him. To be honest with us as busy as we are with all of our other bars, I dont have the time to run any brackets that are adjustable. So he was willing to help us out. He builds very nice stuff and I feel great that he is working with Vendetta Archery. This will give guys a even better mounting option then what we have. The front mouint also comes with a QD. Here are a few pics of what they will look like......


Yeah those look sweet Jason!!! BTW took the Grudge off and slapped my Enforcer on my target bow and won first last night on indoor 3D shoot!!!



J-Daddy said:


> That's a good looking backbar mount...
> Brian I might be needing one of those light kits for my hunting sight this year since I'm pretty much gonna shoot a Target sight for hunting... Any idea how weatherproof they will be???


J they are completely waterproof and I can make them in any length. Since there is no circuit board and everything is soldiered there is no water issue plus I am making one that is coated instead of just wrapped in electrical tape for those rugged guys like you and me!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thats awesome Brian! Good shooting buddy!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Finally got all the parts to get Amy's bow tuned.... Will be working on it this afternoon when I get home from work. She is so freaking excited about it and I am too!! I will snap some pictures of it and post them up either today or tomorrow.


----------



## jfuller17

Cant wait to see pics buddy! On another note these will be our new business cards for 2012. What do you guys think? They will be on a glossy looking front.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very nice Jason!:thumbs_up


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Finally got all the parts to get Amy's bow tuned.... Will be working on it this afternoon when I get home from work. She is so freaking excited about it and I am too!! I will snap some pictures of it and post them up either today or tomorrow.


Look forward to seeing those pics, and hearing how she likes it!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Cant wait to see pics buddy! On another note these will be our new business cards for 2012. What do you guys think? They will be on a glossy looking front.



Thats a really slick card buddy! I still have a few of the old ones but when I am out, I will get some of the new ones from you!


----------



## J-Daddy

jfuller17 said:


> J-dog what bow you planning on keeping and shooting this season?


Not sure, I like the Destroyer 340 I have right now but I'm really eyeballing the new Obsession bows, the 33" & the 35" models have my attention.


bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah those look sweet Jason!!! BTW took the Grudge off and slapped my Enforcer on my target bow and won first last night on indoor 3D shoot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> J they are completely waterproof and I can make them in any length. Since there is no circuit board and everything is soldiered there is no water issue plus I am making one that is coated instead of just wrapped in electrical tape for those rugged guys like you and me!!!


Brian your right, we are rugged men who drink lots of T-Juice.
Let me know something on the coated ones when you get them done cause I'll have to hit ya up on one for my Target Ascent sight... I know you said before but what batteries are they running on?


----------



## jmduep

one week away from the winter cam in rochester ny.........my New Breed Genetix is ready to crush some foam with the help of the vendetta stabilizer......going with the super mini bad Jason built for my hunting bow


----------



## jfuller17

Well its 1:30 am and we just got home. So quick up date. I still just barely missed a 300 again. Man we are so close! Sara shot better today as well so she is improving which is good. Here shots were better this week.


----------



## jfuller17

Well as many of you know the Carbon Matrix is very hard to balance because the side bar can not be pulled up next to the string because of the riser design. Well today me and Dustin played with his and made this bracket. You have to remove string stop which was fine cause he never ran it anyway. But before we could not get the bow balanced on the balancer......now its perfect! Shoots and hold great now!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Traded my Elite off today...for a PSE Evo. Should be a great 3D bow for me...can't wait til it gets here this week so I can get my Grudge on it and start getting ready to kill some foam!


----------



## jfuller17

The EVO is awesome. I might have to get one to hunt with soon!


----------



## J-Daddy

That blue Matrix is sweet... Honestly the Matrix is the best shooting bow I've ever owned, still don't know why I sold the one I had.
The EVO is a good bow, I hunted with one all season here in Iowa. They are really smooth for the speeds they crank out.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> The EVO is awesome. I might have to get one to hunt with soon!


Vendetta and PSE Jason...getting ready to dominate some foam!


----------



## bcbow1971

J-Daddy said:


> Not sure, I like the Destroyer 340 I have right now but I'm really eyeballing the new Obsession bows, the 33" & the 35" models have my attention.
> 
> Brian your right, we are rugged men who drink lots of T-Juice.
> Let me know something on the coated ones when you get them done cause I'll have to hit ya up on one for my Target Ascent sight... I know you said before but what batteries are they running on?


I have yours all done and the plastic dip is drying!!! It uses a 9V but the battery's should last over 2 years easy with normal use!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

bcbow1971 said:


> I have yours all done and the plastic dip is drying!!! It uses a 9V but the battery's should last over 2 years easy with normal use!!!!


You the man B.


----------



## dbuzz40

another huge plus for the day...Jason and I ripped off Bill Jr.'s hillbilly shelf pad from his hippy bow. lol it actually made the bow a pound lighter. haha jk JOnes


----------



## cncmachiningman

jfuller17 said:


> Well as many of you know the Carbon Matrix is very hard to balance because the side bar can not be pulled up next to the string because of the riser design. Well today me and Dustin played with his and made this bracket. You have to remove string stop which was fine cause he never ran it anyway. But before we could not get the bow balanced on the balancer......now its perfect! Shoots and hold great now!


Jason, when u get the single riser mount , try it in the hole at the bottom of the riser on the carbon matrix, its works great there, I done lots like that , if its to much weight for the bracket then our heavy duty offset bar will work up at the front bar mount.

Todd


----------



## Rockinxj00

dbuzz40 said:


> another huge plus for the day...Jason and I ripped off Bill Jr.'s hillbilly shelf pad from his hippy bow. lol it actually made the bow a pound lighter. haha jk JOnes


I know Dustin, it was hillbilly. Man it good seeing you today though. Can't wait until we can all get out and shoot. Man it was cool watching the master dial in your rig too. Nice job Jason. 
Just a fun day of cutting up and having a good time.


----------



## dbuzz40

Bill Jr. it was awesome seeing you guys again. Hanging with the guys was exactly what I needed. Jason is always fun to watch work on your stuff. It took awhile for me to trust him tho  thanks again Jay. see you saturday


----------



## rdraper_3

Another round of spot league down tonight.....didn't shoot the best but still did ok. Shot a 285 with 8X's. I just wasn't in it tonight.....lots of stuff on my mind lately


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Another round of spot league down tonight.....didn't shoot the best but still did ok. Shot a 285 with 8X's. I just wasn't in it tonight.....lots of stuff on my mind lately


Vegas or 5 spot?


----------



## rdraper_3

We shoot Vegas 3 spot target Jason, they're a little tougher than a 5 spot target face. If it was a 5 spot target face I woulda had a lot better score!! My new to me bow shipped today.....YAY!!!


----------



## jfuller17

We shoot Vegas tom night. I have only shot one Vegas round ever. They counted x as 11's. I shot a 464 with 20 some x's. It was a 450 round or 490 if you shot all 11's. I actually think vegas is fun


----------



## rdraper_3

We only count the X as a 10 and the X's are used as a tie breaker at the end. We shoot a 300 round


----------



## JONEZ24

Rockinxj00 said:


> I know Dustin, it was hillbilly. Man it good seeing you today though. Can't wait until we can all get out and shoot. Man it was cool watching the master dial in your rig too. Nice job Jason.
> Just a fun day of cutting up and having a good time.



Hey bro, happy birthday! You are getting to be pretty damn old you know it. Maybe you should get some 50# limbs for your bow and back them down a little....lol jk. Have a great one.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Thanks Nick. I can still pull back 65# pretty easy. And I'm not getting old, I just feel it, LOL!


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm ready to get my new bow here and all the goodies so I can get to shooting it for a few before I strip her down and send her out to get all pimped out......i sent Jason a text with my new stab order


----------



## Mao

Jason- Shipped it today. Looking forward to the 2012 model....


----------



## bcbow1971

For J-Daddy here is a few pics of the sight light on our two hunting sights and a dipped on for refference.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks good Brian! If I ran a pin I would get one.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Looks good Brian! If I ran a pin I would get one.


They work on multi pin as well had a guy get one with a Dot on his lens......it actually helped....LOL


----------



## Ghost 133

jfuller17 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Heres my thoughts.......IBO is really making me mad. This rule is so freakin stupid. Why should this diameter matter? IMO IBO is full of themselves and like the government want to make rules for the rules. Technology has and always will evolve. Its a concept that ASA seems to understand along with NFAA and all the other organizations. Why should the "hunter" class be a rookie class anyway? Its a class just like open. So what if a guy shoots hunter class his whole dang life. Its a class and that should be his right to shoot. The stabilizer isnt going to make or brake this class. Its a dumb idea to even think that. Make a rookie class and let guys shoot it for a year and move up. This has already ruffled many people to the point they are saying the heck with IBO. I am about to do the same. If this rule passes I am going to make decals with the IBO logo and put a cross through it for my truck. LOL Guys hunt with all these bars that they say is unfair. If they were not available to everyone then I could see a issue, but anyone can buy one....anyone. No one has even got the stabilizer manufacters involved to talk over there opinions. Showing how they only think about themselves again. This will make ASA grow and IBO suffer even more. Time will tell. I already have a way around that rule anyway, so if they think its going to just end and no one will figure it out they are wrong again. All I can say is they better be VERY VERY specific when they write this rule cause I will be watching to see what I can do based on whats written.


OK I know I am bringing back a sore subject and beating a dead horse here but, are they gonna allow the Stoker that looks like a spaceshaip


----------



## ontarget7

bcbow1971 said:


> They work on multi pin as well had a guy get one with a Dot on his lens......it actually helped....LOL


How much are your lights and how fast could I get one ?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

My new PSE Evo will be in my hands today, just checked the tracking and it's at the post office!


----------



## bcbow1971

ontarget7 said:


> How much are your lights and how fast could I get one ?


PM answered and will ship today, thanks for order!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

Big brown truck dropped off my new to me toy.......pics to be posted later, then after I get it back from powdercoat I'll post pics......it's gonna look sweet when it's all done!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

rdraper_3 said:


> Big brown truck dropped off my new to me toy.......pics to be posted later, then after I get it back from powdercoat I'll post pics......it's gonna look sweet when it's all done!!!


What is it???


----------



## rdraper_3

Chad, I bought a used Athens Exceed 300. It's going to be powdercoated and painted and be like a brand new bow, PLUS, it's still going to have a lifetime warranty......doesn't get any better than that!!


----------



## J-Daddy

The eXceed is a shooter for sure, back when I shot for Athens that was my favorite bow.


----------



## jfuller17

Chad, where the PSE pics buddy?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Right now it's waiting to get set up...gotta wait til Sunday morning to take it down to the shop to get all tuned up. But I can tell you this, the Evo has a great feel/balance to it...and man the grip is outstanding. Sunday can't get here soon enough. This bow is all black, and all the accessories are black as well. Totally murdered out! I just can't wait to get my Grudge on it and start putting some arrows through it! Here's a few quick cell pics I just took.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I am so jealous of you guys getting new bows all the time lol! Maybe someday...


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, I have something I need to discuss with you sometime in the near future. Not gonna get into it on here. I'll call you sometime this weekend about it


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

BowHunter4Lif said:


> I am so jealous of you guys getting new bows all the time lol! Maybe someday...


LOL...it's an addiction man! It's always fun trying out new bows, but then again I always seem to shoot better with a bow I've had for awhile.


----------



## BlueUltra2

Well Jason plans may have changed with the bow. I'll let you know what's going on. :wink:


----------



## VAHUNTER01

do i need to place a order with a dealer for a Vendetta or can i order right here on AT??


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You can go directly to *www.vendettaarchery.net* to place your order. Just click on the *Products* icon on the menu located on the left side of the home page.


----------



## Mao

VAHUNTER01 said:


> do i need to place a order with a dealer for a Vendetta or can i order right here on AT??


Hit up jfuller on this thread and he will hook you up. You can also order though Vendetta's website. They also accept paypal.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

do they include bow jax?? i did not see them listed as add ons


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

VAHUNTER01 said:


> do they include bow jax?? i did not see them listed as add ons


Jason is working on getting some MaxJax added to the website here soon. Heck, he might have them now just not on the ordering site. so hit up jfuller17 he will get you all lined out!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

thanks guys. went to the web page and placed my order!!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

VAHUNTER01 said:


> thanks guys. went to the web page and placed my order!!!


Congrats! you will love your new bar and Vendetta's level of customer service. Welcome!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

VAHUNTER01...All my Vendetta bars have always come with BowJax on them, so I would think your bar would as well. Congrats on choosing Vendetta, these bars are outstanding. What model/length did you decide to go with?


----------



## Mao

My Wrath is now complete. Finally got the red strings on. Running heavy on the front and found it to hold great for 5 spot as well as 3-D. It was different to get used to the weight at first, but my groups shrank big time after getting a lot of reps in. I have a 12" on the way. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> VAHUNTER01...All my Vendetta bars have always come with BowJax on them, so I would think your bar would as well. Congrats on choosing Vendetta, these bars are outstanding. What model/length did you decide to go with?


i got a Enforcer 12" with the 3.5" cross bar.

i believe he said on the phone that they was out of Bowjax. hopefully i am mistaken??


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> My Wrath is now complete. Finally got the red strings on. Running heavy on the front and found it to hold great for 5 spot as well as 3-D. It was different to get used to the weight at first, but my groups shrank big time after getting a lot of reps in. I have a 12" on the way. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> View attachment 1276104


Looks killer man!!


----------



## jfuller17

VAHUNTER01 said:


> i got a Enforcer 12" with the 3.5" cross bar.
> 
> i believe he said on the phone that they was out of Bowjax. hopefully i am mistaken??


Yes you are right I dont have any bowjax in stock at the moment. More coming for those who want them though.


----------



## jfuller17

Mao, you wont need as much weight up front wants you get the 12" one.


----------



## Mao

Jason- Thanks buddy...I love it.. Yea, I am looking forward to lightening the load with that 12"


----------



## jfuller17

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrBHquJNKsk&feature=player_embedded

Cool Moxie ad with a great Stabilizer!


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Yes you are right I dont have any bowjax in stock at the moment. More coming for those who want them though.



I'll need some for my Grudge and P.I.C bars if you don't mind plus some for the new bars that I'll be ordering soon. I'll be talking to you tomorrow anyway....lol


----------



## VAHUNTER01

jfuller17 said:


> Yes you are right I dont have any bowjax in stock at the moment. More coming for those who want them though.


i definitely want the jax!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Shot a 299 45x at Galveston last night. Dropped the very last arrow man. Got nerved up again. After the the 7th round I had only dropped 4x's. Let my head get to me again. I know I can do this. I just think to much. The bow is holding like a champ. Very happy with that part.


----------



## JONEZ24

Great shooting Jason, you will get it done soon enough. I assume that you shot it with the pse right.


----------



## jfuller17

Yes it was. I got it dialed in great. Just need to dial in my brain some how


----------



## JONEZ24

It will be harder to dial in your brain that it was to dial in your equipment. If it were easy, even I could do it!


----------



## rdraper_3

Great shooting Jason!! That mental game is what screws me up every time.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Here we go guys, my new PSE Evo...Limbdriver rest, Sure-Loc sight with Toxonics scope (3X lens), 27" Grudge with a 12" P.I.C. 6 oz. up front and 13 oz on the rear bar. Shooting Easton Fatboys and using a Carter Evo+ release. Guys this bow is for real, PSE has knocked it out of the park with the Evo.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks fricking sweet Chad! We need to get that rear bar down by that cam and those bows will come to live even more man.


----------



## jfuller17

You need to mount rear bar on the rear riser mount as low as poss. We can shorten up that bar to around 9-10" drop to 12oz in the rear and it will be lights out I promise man.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Funny you mention that, I was thinking of going off that lower rear mount! I'll try moving the bracket and rear bar to that spot.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Holy crap...moving that rear bar low like that worked freaking amazing Jason, once again you are the man!!! What a difference, I can't tell you how well this bow holds now!!! I can't begin to tell you how happy I am with this set-up. I don't think I've ever had a bow fit me as well as this one does.


----------



## jfuller17

Chad that will do wonders. If you get a adjustable mount like we are getting ready to start selling you can get that weight almost below the cam. Here is a pic of mine. I actually now have it even lower in the last hole. The weight is below cam a bit and it creates killer leverage below the grip.(I will try and snap a couple pics later) I am running a 27" front with 5oz and a 10" rear with 12oz and its crazy good.


----------



## jfuller17

The other thing is when you move it down like I have it now then you can run a shorter rear bar which cuts down on vibes and bar flex. In a sense its a stiffer bar now.


----------



## jfuller17

Working on new style front bar guys. Been doing a lot playing and its nothing crazy, but it will be much better I believe. (and no its not going to use sand)


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's good to hear, sand belongs on the beach!:wink:


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Working on new style front bar guys. Been doing a lot playing and its nothing crazy, but it will be much better I believe. (and no its not going to use sand)


So, are we talking target bars or something different?


----------



## Mao

Just got in from getting my Moxie set up. I had my girls while my buddy got it all tuned it. Went back, it was done. First three shots. X X X. It holds great with the Grudge and Partner in Crime. Can't wait to play with it tomorrow.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very nice bow Mao!!!


----------



## Mao

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Very nice bow Mao!!!


Thanks! I see we like similar color schemes when it comes to bows.. Your PSE looks real nice..


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Thanks Mao...black and red is a killer color combo!!! I might have to order the red Sure-Loc decals/knobs for my sight, they look really nice on yours.


----------



## Mao

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Thanks Mao...black and red is a killer color combo!!! I might have to order the red Sure-Loc decals/knobs for my sight, they look really nice on yours.


It seems like such a rip off for the cost of a sticker and knobs, but it makes it pop... I couldnt resist..


----------



## jfuller17

Finally shot my 300 tonight for leagues!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I already told you on FB, but once again congrats buddy!


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Finally shot my 300 tonight for leagues!




That's awesome Jason! I'm hoping to shoot a lot better with my new bow this coming weekend. I got it all dialed in and pounding the small X on those Vegas targets. I ended up taking my Grudge and P.I.C bars off of my Afflixtion and put them on the Exceed for now. I got it set at 56#, 30"DL and shooting some big fat 2613's.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Finally shot my 300 tonight for leagues!


Congrats!!! That is great!


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> That's awesome Jason! I'm hoping to shoot a lot better with my new bow this coming weekend. I got it all dialed in and pounding the small X on those Vegas targets. I ended up taking my Grudge and P.I.C bars off of my Afflixtion and put them on the Exceed for now. I got it set at 56#, 30"DL and shooting some big fat 2613's.


That's cool Ray. I am only using 22 series arrows.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Finally shot my 300 tonight for leagues!


:icon_salut:


----------



## Rockinxj00

Awesome Fuller. Got that monkey off your back. Good job buddy.


----------



## JONEZ24

Nice shooting fuller! Now it will become habit. Start working on the x count....60x watch out!


----------



## Mao

Had to post one last pic of my new bows.. Been shooting the Moxie in my basement this evening and playing with different weight combos... I thought the Wrath would be impossible to top, but the Moxie is doin it at the moment.... If you are in the market, please shoot one before buying something else..


----------



## cncmachiningman

jfuller17 said:


> Finally shot my 300 tonight for leagues!


Congrats Jason, hope that balancer helped you achive that , been real nice talking to you on the phone lately, I think its so positive to have 2 individuals in the same business getting along so well and helping each other out, dont see alot of that anymore.

Todd


----------



## VAHUNTER01

i just received my Enforcer today. Beautiful piece of work!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's awesome, you'll have to let us know how you do when you get a chance to shoot with it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

cncmachiningman said:


> Congrats Jason, hope that balancer helped you achive that , been real nice talking to you on the phone lately, I think its so positive to have 2 individuals in the same business getting along so well and helping each other out, dont see alot of that anymore.
> 
> Todd


I gotta tell you, as a guy who loves the sport it's a refreshing change to see two guys like yourselves be able to work together. I applaud the both of you for truly being ambassadors of the sport. We need more people like yourselves, who care about helping people enjoy shooting their bows.


----------



## jfuller17

cncmachiningman said:


> Congrats Jason, hope that balancer helped you achive that , been real nice talking to you on the phone lately, I think its so positive to have 2 individuals in the same business getting along so well and helping each other out, dont see alot of that anymore.
> 
> Todd


Todd, it did for sure. Its a sweet tool to have! I also enjoy talking with you as well bud. By the way the brackets look great! That riser mount is going to be the ticket for guys I believe.


----------



## jfuller17

VAHUNTER01 said:


> i just received my Enforcer today. Beautiful piece of work!!!


Thanks buddy! Keep us posted after you shoot it some


----------



## J-Daddy

Fuller you had a Bowtech D340 in the balance machine yet?


----------



## jfuller17

J-Daddy said:


> Fuller you had a Bowtech D340 in the balance machine yet?


No I have not yet


----------



## jfuller17

Guys we are fast approaching the 400th enforcer.........and you know what that means. Give away game!  It will be happening soon. Stay tuned


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Holy cow almost 400!!! That's outstanding news Jason, it seems like only yesterday you were announcing the 200th bar!


----------



## pinoyito

I saw this at the last tournament I went to. I just didn't get to talk to the guy who had it. Just checked out your website. its a neat idea. I just don't have the money to buy it yet! lol I live here in green bay, WI. for the price I would like to try it out before I buy it. do you have any dealers here in WI?


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Guys we are fast approaching the 400th enforcer.........and you know what that means. Give away game!  It will be happening soon. Stay tuned


Congrats man!!!!! It's great to hear Vendetta is doing awesome!!!! Good luck to everyone out there shooting this weekend!!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That's awesome, you'll have to let us know how you do when you get a chance to shoot with it.


after a few days of cold and rain the skies finally cleared enough for me to try out my new enforcer.
All i can say is WOW!!! I can not get over how well my bow holds with this stab. all it took was 6 shots at 40yds to know that i made the right choice buying the Vendetta Enforcer. yea money is tight right now!! but this Stab is worth every pennie. my groups at 40 and 50 yds. shrank to a very noticable difference. Thank you Jason for producing such a great product!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's outstanding, glad to hear how well your shooting with an Enforcer on your bow!!! The Enforcer really is a game changer!


----------



## jfuller17

VAHUNTER01 said:


> after a few days of cold and rain the skies finally cleared enough for me to try out my new enforcer.
> All i can say is WOW!!! I can not get over how well my bow holds with this stab. all it took was 6 shots at 40yds to know that i made the right choice buying the Vendetta Enforcer. yea money is tight right now!! but this Stab is worth every pennie. my groups at 40 and 50 yds. shrank to a very noticable difference. Thank you Jason for producing such a great product!!!!


Thats great you are happy bud!


----------



## JONEZ24

Fuller it looks like I will be getting a bow time machine. How long did it take to get the one you have? Just don't want to take my bow in to have work done, I would rather do it myself.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Fuller it looks like I will be getting a bow time machine. How long did it take to get the one you have? Just don't want to take my bow in to have work done, I would rather do it myself.


Got mine in 3 days.


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Guys we are fast approaching the 400th enforcer.........and you know what that means. Give away game!  It will be happening soon. Stay tuned





A guy I shoot with in spot league showed up tonight and he had an Enforcer on his Exceed 300. Guess where he found out about Vendetta Archery???? Lol, another customer for ya Jason. On another note, I sucked really bad tonight at spot league. My shoulder has been acting up again and I think it's about time to go see the Dr to set up the appointment.....NOT looking forward to that cuz it means either surgery or once a month cortisone shots in my shoulder


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> A guy I shoot with in spot league showed up tonight and he had an Enforcer on his Exceed 300. Guess where he found out about Vendetta Archery???? Lol, another customer for ya Jason. On another note, I sucked really bad tonight at spot league. My shoulder has been acting up again and I think it's about time to go see the Dr to set up the appointment.....NOT looking forward to that cuz it means either surgery or once a month cortisone shots in my shoulder


You must be talking about Tim Towers? He just bought one last week. We meet in Warsaw. Hows he liking it?


----------



## rdraper_3

Yep, Tim Towers. He started to unpack his bow when I noticed that awesome Enforcer on the end of it. I was telling him about Vendetta Archery one night at the shop but wasn't sure what brand he was going to end up buying, glad he got a Vendetta stab though!! He's loving his Enforcer!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

We now have the Bowjax Maxjax in stock. They will sell for 6.50 shipped if anyone feels they want one. We just want to make that a option.


----------



## rdraper_3

Save me 2 of them and I'll come pick them up this weekend. Do you have any of the 1/2 oz weights done in black? If so I'd like to swap out that shiny silver one....lol


----------



## JONEZ24

It's been really quiet around here lately. I am waiting on word that my bow time machine is done and ready to ship. I can't wait to get it in my hands to do some work on my bows and get things ready for 3D. I hope everyone is doing well and having a great valentines day (even though I don't believe in it)!


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm in the market for a bow press myself. Any ideas?? I'm kicking around building my own linear style press, but I can't weld to save my butt


----------



## JONEZ24

I looked into building a linear press. When I priced the materials, I couldn't believe what is was going to cost let alone the time a skills required to make it. I then went to a fab shop and gave them the cad drawings and had them give me a quote to build and one to build and powder coat. For the price I would buy one and have a warranty to go along with it. From what I saw, it is either the bow a constrictor or the bow time machine because they are good presses but come with the added bonus of the timing machine.


----------



## Jay Sea

I am looking to purchace an enforcer. Question, the legnth options on the website, is that total legnth or just legnth of the carbon rod?


----------



## J-Daddy

rdraper_3 said:


> I'm in the market for a bow press myself. Any ideas?? I'm kicking around building my own linear style press, but I can't weld to save my butt


I've gotta linear I think I'm gonna sell.. it was built by a machine shop and looks identical to an EZ PRESS but its powdercoated dark grey. I need something that takes up less space that I can mount to a stand and move to a corner when not in use. I've got mine mounted to a rotating table but that big table weighs a ton and takes up to much space in my work area.


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> I'm in th
> ie market for a bow press myself. Any ideas?? I'm kicking around building my own linear style press, but I can't weld to save my butt


If you make the peices I can tig weld it for you. Used to build sprint car chassis for a living. Have a sweet tig welder


----------



## jfuller17

Jay Sea said:


> I am looking to purchace an enforcer. Question, the legnth options on the website, is that total legnth or just legnth of the carbon rod?


It the total length with everything included. Let me know if you gave any questions. Glad you are giving us a look


----------



## rdraper_3

I gotta get a wish list of parts and pieces gethered up Jason but I'll definitely keep that in mind. Thanks


----------



## JONEZ24

If you pm jfuller17, he can make you whatever length you need..


----------



## Mao

Hey guys. As some of you may know, my dad and I started an archery club a couple years ago. It was great and doing well but to make a long story short, half of the targets we were using became no longer available. So we had to take a year off this past year to raise money and find funding for our club. Fortunatley things are looking up and we are planning to have a full 3-D schedule this upcoming season. We are planning to purchase 30 new Delta targets and have found quite a few donors and sponsors already. We are going to raffle off a new Mathews Z7 Extreme or Cash prize of $500.00 as a fundraiser as well. We are also going to hold the majority of our shoots on Saturdays before our local Sportman's Club has theirs on Sundays. If any of the Vendetta crew would like to make the trip over to one of our shoots and camp out on Saturday night following one of our shoots, then shoot our local Sportsman's Club's shoot on Sunday, I can provide a camp sight and help with accommodations. Who knows, if you come during turkey season, we may be able to slip a hunt in before the shoot on Sunday. Hope some of you guys can make it to a shoot.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Hey guys, sorry to be MIA lately. I will be MIA for a while as my dad was recently diagnosed with Pancreatic and Liver Cancer. We are not sure how long he has left, the doctors are not telling us anything. I am about to go off on their sorry behinds. Anyway, hope you are all doing well and will catch up soon!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Sorry to hear that about your dad, my thoughts and prayers go out to your dad and your entire family.


----------



## ohiohunter02

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Hey guys, sorry to be MIA lately. I will be MIA for a while as my dad was recently diagnosed with Pancreatic and Liver Cancer. We are not sure how long he has left, the doctors are not telling us anything. I am about to go off on their sorry behinds. Anyway, hope you are all doing well and will catch up soon!


Sorry to hear that. That's a good excuse to MIA.. Prayers going out to you and your family....


----------



## rdraper_3

Mao said:


> Hey guys. As some of you may know, my dad and I started an archery club a couple years ago. It was great and doing well but to make a long story short, half of the targets we were using became no longer available. So we had to take a year off this past year to raise money and find funding for our club. Fortunatley things are looking up and we are planning to have a full 3-D schedule this upcoming season. We are planning to purchase 30 new Delta targets and have found quite a few donors and sponsors already. We are going to raffle off a new Mathews Z7 Extreme or Cash prize of $500.00 as a fundraiser as well. We are also going to hold the majority of our shoots on Saturdays before our local Sportman's Club has theirs on Sundays. If any of the Vendetta crew would like to make the trip over to one of our shoots and camp out on Saturday night following one of our shoots, then shoot our local Sportsman's Club's shoot on Sunday, I can provide a camp sight and help with accommodations. Who knows, if you come during turkey season, we may be able to slip a hunt in before the shoot on Sunday. Hope some of you guys can make it to a shoot.




Sounds like a great idea!! I can see about coming over some weekend. Just PM me the shoot schedule and I'll let you know. It's about a 4.5 hour drive for me so I'll see if I can get Jason and a couple of other guys together and make the trip there


----------



## ChaseK

Anyone running an Enforcer on a SR-71? How does it balance? Using much weight on the ends?

About to get one to try out and doing my homework while the brown truck is running it this way.


----------



## JONEZ24

i have enforcers on both of my SR-71s. I opted to get the 12" because it felt right to me and I like the idea of using it as a stand to sit my bow on instead of a pro pod. I know of at least 4 SR-71s with enforcers on them and I know 3 of them use the 12". I did recently get the 3.5" head for mine and I think it feels as good as the 5" head.

Here is a picture of 1 of my SRs that has a 12" bar but it has the old style head on it.


----------



## bushmasterar15

How's everyone doing? I've had to take it easy for the last few months hoping to get everything squared away and back to shooting.


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Hey guys, sorry to be MIA lately. I will be MIA for a while as my dad was recently diagnosed with Pancreatic and Liver Cancer. We are not sure how long he has left, the doctors are not telling us anything. I am about to go off on their sorry behinds. Anyway, hope you are all doing well and will catch up soon!


Sorry to hear this buddy. I will be thinking of you and your family. I pray for the best and as always if there is anything we can do, dont hesitate to ask please.


----------



## xringbob

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Hey guys, sorry to be MIA lately. I will be MIA for a while as my dad was recently diagnosed with Pancreatic and Liver Cancer. We are not sure how long he has left, the doctors are not telling us anything. I am about to go off on their sorry behinds. Anyway, hope you are all doing well and will catch up soon!


Hope the best for you and your family. I know that situation personally we went through that in our family.


----------



## Rockinxj00

I also have the 12" bar with 3.5 head on my SR-71. Currently running 8 ozs on it and this thing holds where it needs to be as soon as I get to full draw. I had the opportunity to go to Jason's house and this was the first setup we put on and it was perfect for me. You will love the Enforcer on the SR. They are a match made in heaven.


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome fellas sounds great. 

The one I've got coming is suppose to be a 10" with 5" head. 

I'm lovely my SR so far an gettin it a little more stable would be the ticket!!


----------



## ChaseK

JONEZ24 said:


> i have enforcers on both of my SR-71s. I opted to get the 12" because it felt right to me and I like the idea of using it as a stand to sit my bow on instead of a pro pod. I know of at least 4 SR-71s with enforcers on them and I know 3 of them use the 12". I did recently get the 3.5" head for mine and I think it feels as good as the 5" head.
> 
> Here is a picture of 1 of my SRs that has a 12" bar but it has the old style head on it.


My set up will be just about like yours. I hope my speeds are right where yours are too. 

I got this SR so I could shoot a 425gr or so arrow around 300fps. According to your sig I oughtta be close!


----------



## JONEZ24

I had mine tuned for a smooth draw by Wes VanHorn at fury x archery. Tuning it that way lost me a little speed but I like the feel of the draw and the shot a little better this way. You should be able to squeeze 300 out of yours, if not it will be very close.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

hey Jason my 10" rod showed up yesterday. i think this will be the perfect setup for my bow. thank you for all of your help!! i will get the 12" rod in the mail on Monday


----------



## Mao

rdraper_3 said:


> Sounds like a great idea!! I can see about coming over some weekend. Just PM me the shoot schedule and I'll let you know. It's about a 4.5 hour drive for me so I'll see if I can get Jason and a couple of other guys together and make the trip there[/QU
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I will send you the schedule as soon as it is finalized.


----------



## rdraper_3

Mao said:


> rdraper_3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea!! I can see about coming over some weekend. Just PM me the shoot schedule and I'll let you know. It's about a 4.5 hour drive for me so I'll see if I can get Jason and a couple of other guys together and make the trip there[/QU
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I will send you the schedule as soon as it is finalized.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be waiting for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## jfuller17

Heres a review that Archery Report just did on the new Enforcer. Check it out....... http://archeryreport.com/2012/02/review-vendetta-archery-enforcer-stabilizer-bullet-proof-head/


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Heres a review that Archery Report just did on the new Enforcer. Check it out....... http://archeryreport.com/2012/02/review-vendetta-archery-enforcer-stabilizer-bullet-proof-head/


Good review. They forgot to add how it makes a nice kickstand when you set your bow down!


----------



## JONEZ24

Another great review, but for those of us shooting the enforcer, it is nothing new. The enforcer is awesome!


----------



## jmduep

keep up the good work jason


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Great review...once again proving why Vendetta is the stabilizer of choice for serious archers. All hail the mighty Enforcer!!!


----------



## faston2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Great review...once again proving why Vendetta is the stabilizer of choice for serious archers. All hail the mighty Enforcer!!!


We may have owned alot of different bows in the last couple of years:

ME- http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1697929&p=1063386834#post1063386834
YOU- http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1697929&p=1063388116#post1063388116


but there's only one brand of stab to shoot!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

LOL...yeah I've owned quite a few bows these last few years...but choosing a stabilizer is a no brainer, gotta be a Vendetta!!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Update:

Dad has been given a month, two at best...

God I'm ganna miss him so much....


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's very sad news to hear, make sure you spend as much time with him as you can and cherish all those times you had with him.


----------



## JONEZ24

Kinda quiet around here, I know we are in the crappiest time of the year but come on! I have nothing else to do but wait for you all to post on here.... Seriously, been working on my in house bow shop to get it ready and finally get myself organized. Been knocking around the idea of going to a pop up 3d next weekend in Rochester but not sure if I am ready, depends on if I get my press.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm always here...but I hear ya on where is everybody??? I've been getting my PSE all dialed in, just picked up some X7's this past weekend. So far they are shooting very well for me. I don't do pop-ups, IMHO they do nothing but instill bad shooting habits.


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> Kinda quiet around here, I know we are in the crappiest time of the year but come on! I have nothing else to do but wait for you all to post on here.... Seriously, been working on my in house bow shop to get it ready and finally get myself organized. Been knocking around the idea of going to a pop up 3d next weekend in Rochester but not sure if I am ready, depends on if I get my press.


Where's that popup shoot at in Rochester? Baileys? Let me know Nick, I just might meet you there. I gotta get out of the house, my wife is driving me INSANE!!!!! I'm ready to pack up and move out!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Hope everyone had a great hump day! New press is here and Jim sent along a mini genesis that is in great shape to pass along to youngster. I had my almost 3 year old shoot it in the basement, she had a smile from ear to ear.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool, it's always nice to see a kid get to experience the fun of shooting a bow!


----------



## rdraper_3

If anyone near me is interested in shooting an outside 3D course Sunday let me know. Screaming Eagles in Huntington is opening Sunday!


----------



## BlueUltra2

Do you have a schedule for Huntington?


----------



## rdraper_3

BlueUltra2 said:


> Do you have a schedule for Huntington?




No I don't have a schedule yet but I'll ask Bill when I get there. They're usually only open on Sundays though. Here's the info that I do have for now,



The 1st OUTDOOR 3D Shoot of the year is this Sunday! 
Where: Screaming Eagles Archery in Huntington. It is 1 mile West of Walmart on Hauenstein Rd. Shoot is from 8 am to 3pm. 

IBO rules and all Mckenzie Targets. 
$10 Adults, $5 Kids. 

Any questions Contact Bill @ 260-229-2203. See you there!


----------



## Mao

Hey fellas... Wanted to let you guys know our archery club is starting to come together quite nicely. We now have a facebook page up and running. Just search Crooked Run Archery Club and you should be able to get it right up. "Like" our page and you have a chance to win a free Crooked Run hat once we hit 100 likes. Be sure to mention you are a Vendetta shooter/supporter!! Thanks!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Just looked for it on FB, but search turned up nothing. ???


----------



## jfuller17

Its been a while since I posted, but we have been working like crazy to keep up. And thats a good thing  Thought I would share some pics of the shop with our new packaging. We have been trying to build ahead more so its not so frantic all the time, but its hard. We have a lot of the carbon here now. I thought 200 would go a long way, but not sure we have already gone through 78pcs. :mg:


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Its been a while since I posted, but we have been working like crazy to keep up. And thats a good thing  Thought I would share some pics of the shop with our new packaging. We have been trying to build ahead more so its not so frantic all the time, but its hard. We have a lot of the carbon here now. I thought 200 would go a long way, but not sure we have already gone through 78pcs. :mg:


Looking good!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice to hear from you stranger! :grin:Just kidding brother, BTW...the shop and new packaging look great!:thumbs_up


----------



## Mao

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Just looked for it on FB, but search turned up nothing. ???


try http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...ages/Crooked-Run-Archery-Club/113024672157739


----------



## rdraper_3

Mao said:


> try http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...ages/Crooked-Run-Archery-Club/113024672157739


I went and paid a visit to the page


----------



## cncmachiningman

Looks good, now you know why I dont get much time to post either, keep up the good work, busy is a good thing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!, thanks for your business.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Cool, that link worked...I'm in!


----------



## jfuller17

cncmachiningman said:


> Looks good, now you know why I dont get much time to post either, keep up the good work, busy is a good thing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!, thanks for your business.


Thank you as well Todd


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

What's going on with my Vendetta family this weekend...anybody shooting?


----------



## faston2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> What's going on with my Vendetta family this weekend...anybody shooting?


No shooting for me. Leave Tuesday to go shoot some bacon in OK. We had a workday at the club yesterday and tweaked something in my bow arm shoulder. Probably from running a 20" bar saw all day and then heaving 6 foot logs on the slash and burn piles. Not my best plan, but dang that club is looking good on the South end. 

Rest and ice today. Throw a few broadheads tomorrow just to double check, and then off to Oklahoma Tues morning. Hopefully, pics to come later this week!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool, good luck on your hunt!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

J the new packaging looks awesome. We need to hook up so I can get you the $ for that bar, plus we just need to shoot. Going to watch the race and make arrows, so i should have enough for the year.


----------



## ohiohunter02

We had some great weather for out first 3d shoot of the year. I shot a little bad today (272) but at least I was out there. Can wait for next weekend to get out and kill some foam ...










My brother


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice pics Joe, thanks for sharing! Looks like you guys had a great time this weekend!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Thanks Chad. It felt good to get out and fling some arrows. Plus I need some practice for my pig hunt in Florida next month...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Gotta love that pork...mmmm delicious!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Cool pics guys! I shot the Great Lakes Regional today and yesterday with the NFAA. It combines 5 states for scoring and you shoot 2 300 5-spot rounds. I am a little disappointed in my performance as I dropped 5 points for a total of 595 out of 600. I wouldnt feel so bad about this but I have been shooting 300-299's reguarly until this weekend. I have no excuses I just had a off weekend I guess. Just couldnt get going. Even my x count was down. I guess you will have those weekends. There will always be more.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

At least you were out there having fun Jason...chalk it up to an off day bud, and go get em next time!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Even for an off day that is some good shooting Jason. I know how much you have said you hate spots, you are really bringing your game at it.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey Nick, do you remember when Pine Knob opens?


----------



## JONEZ24

I don't but I know Jason, Lindsey and I went there and damn near froze. I had my shoulders covered in sleet at one target, I don't know if I have ever been so miserable while shooting.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

jfuller17 said:


> Its been a while since I posted, but we have been working like crazy to keep up. And thats a good thing  Thought I would share some pics of the shop with our new packaging. We have been trying to build ahead more so its not so frantic all the time, but its hard. We have a lot of the carbon here now. I thought 200 would go a long way, but not sure we have already gone through 78pcs. :mg:


Jason you produce the Best stabs on the market!!! and you deal with people like you have known them all of your life. you put those two together and you get a very successful company!! i see you guys being very busy for a very long time!!!!


----------



## faston2

T-minus 27 hrs till the Enforcer blows their (the little.... well hopefully big piggies') house down!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Go get em!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea I remember that. Dad and I shot in the morning before that front came in.


----------



## jfuller17

VAHUNTER01 said:


> Jason you produce the Best stabs on the market!!! and you deal with people like you have known them all of your life. you put those two together and you get a very successful company!! i see you guys being very busy for a very long time!!!!


Thanks for the kind words buddy! That means a lot.


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> T-minus 27 hrs till the Enforcer blows their (the little.... well hopefully big piggies') house down!


Get em bud!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

morning bump for a great stab!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

There's a new toy in my house.......bought another Athens Afflixtion. That makes 2 of them and 1 Athens Exceed 300......does that make me an addict now??? Lol


----------



## VAHUNTER01

rdraper_3 said:


> There's a new toy in my house.......bought another Athens Afflixtion. That makes 2 of them and 1 Athens Exceed 300......does that make me an addict now??? Lol


thats one addiction i would not mind having!!! Congrats on another Shooter


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll have a Recluse soon too. The newest Afflixtion is getting pimped out and will be my 3D bow


----------



## J-Daddy

I'm gonna sell my D340 and buy an Afflixtion I do believe.


----------



## JONEZ24

Get this back to the top where it belongs.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hey there, hows things out in Indiana?


----------



## JONEZ24

Had our first 60 degree day yesterday but the 30 mile per hour winds with gusts of 45 mph kinda ruined it. Been building my bow room downstairs and it is really coming together as far as equipment and materials. I love being able to do for myself, and it saves on any travel times back and forth to the local shops. Hoping to make it to a local indoor range on Saturday to see if my work with the hinge release is paying off, I sure hope so!


----------



## faston2

Hoffman -2
Hogs - O

Although, I did get charged 6 times, treed 3 times, and hit in the leg by an unhappy bumrushing hogzilla. Can't wait till next time. Vendetta blew their *&%!#^@ house down. And yes, even after taking a direct hit from charge #6, I just dusted off the old Enforcer and headed for the cabin for some refreshments. Enjoy the pics.










Couldn't resist this little 70 lb butterball. Note to pigs: after returning 3 times you have given up your right to inhabit my stand area.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice!!! Looks like you had a great time playing with the piggies! Congrats man.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

JONEZ24 said:


> Had our first 60 degree day yesterday but the 30 mile per hour winds with gusts of 45 mph kinda ruined it. Been building my bow room downstairs and it is really coming together as far as equipment and materials. I love being able to do for myself, and it saves on any travel times back and forth to the local shops. Hoping to make it to a local indoor range on Saturday to see if my work with the hinge release is paying off, I sure hope so!


What hinge you been using?


----------



## JONEZ24

For now a zenith 3 finger but it doesn't fit the best so I need to look elsewhere.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I had a Stan Black Jack earlier this year, outstanding hinge. Stan makes some very nice hinge releases, and they're available in different sizes in most cases.


----------



## JONEZ24

I will have to build some funds up or get rid of my thumb release to pic up something new. I would hate to get rid of the thumb though cause I love it for hunting. I will have to look into the stans, sucks that no one carrys them around here.


----------



## rdraper_3

Nice looking hogs, enjoy all the pork. I went hog hunting last November and took 2 big ones and man are they tasty!!! On another note, Cree Lake Conservation Club is open next weekend. If anyone close to me wants to go send me a PM. There will be about 5 guys from the shop going next weekend. Then on the 31st and the 1st is the qualifier for Worlds there, I'll be at World this year and I'll be sporting my Vendetta stabs on all my bows.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

JONEZ24 said:


> I will have to build some funds up or get rid of my thumb release to pic up something new. I would hate to get rid of the thumb though cause I love it for hunting. I will have to look into the stans, sucks that no one carrys them around here.


Don't forget to look for one used here in the classifieds, great deals on hinges everyday. You can usually pick one up for a fraction of the price.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

i screwed my Enforcer onto my new Recluse. man that stab was made for that bow!!! with my sling on i can just cradle my bow with a loose hand. it just sets there in perfect balance!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice...the Recluse looks like a real nice hunting bow.


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Hoffman -2
> Hogs - O
> 
> Although, I did get charged 6 times, treed 3 times, and hit in the leg by an unhappy bumrushing hogzilla. Can't wait till next time. Vendetta blew their *&%!#^@ house down. And yes, even after taking a direct hit from charge #6, I just dusted off the old Enforcer and headed for the cabin for some refreshments. Enjoy the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist this little 70 lb butterball. Note to pigs: after returning 3 times you have given up your right to inhabit my stand area.


Nice pigs!!! Those will have to be added to website! By the way Brian you know you cant use them Vendettas to hunt with right? I mean no one does that!


----------



## jfuller17

VAHUNTER01 said:


> i screwed my Enforcer onto my new Recluse. man that stab was made for that bow!!! with my sling on i can just cradle my bow with a loose hand. it just sets there in perfect balance!!!


Great man we need some pics buddy! Its code man


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Nice looking hogs, enjoy all the pork. I went hog hunting last November and took 2 big ones and man are they tasty!!! On another note, Cree Lake Conservation Club is open next weekend. If anyone close to me wants to go send me a PM. There will be about 5 guys from the shop going next weekend. Then on the 31st and the 1st is the qualifier for Worlds there, I'll be at World this year and I'll be sporting my Vendetta stabs on all my bows.


Thats great Ray! Wish you well there bud


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

How you been doing chief...hows things going for the Fuller family lately?


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> How you been doing chief...hows things going for the Fuller family lately?


Good! How is your world these days?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Same old stuff, can't wait for the end of winter to get here. It's been a very mild winter for us here in western NY, but I still can't wait to get outside and shoot on a daily basis. Got my PSE shooting really well. The new indoor range my buddy Chad Draper is building, is coming along nicely. I can't wait til it's done, we haven't had a nice place nearby to shoot indoors in years.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I see Karbon has put together a head to head stabilizer test again this year. He has a 10" Enforcer with a 3.5" Bulletproof head listed among those in the test.


----------



## faston2

Original pic files emailed to you Jason.


----------



## Vendetta2

Hey All---It has been awhile! Just wanted to say that I have been reading through the past post as I have been doing some updating on the website and facebook. Looks like Jason has kept you all upto date with the new packaging-we are really excited! I have some other news I would like share, we sent our first Enfocer to the UK last week, only took 6 days the customer was very pleased  We have sent out what we believe some dealer information for our 10th dealer!! I will be putting on my selling shoes and working on picking up some more dealers, we feel that with the packaging and the ability to now stock more inventory we will be able to fill those bigger orders  but our online customers will still get the same treatment and customer service  We will have our first display in Muncie, IN weekend of March 16th-that is Indiana's state shoot, we are looking forward to that. We have alot to look forward to in the next months to come. I would also like to start doing more with facebook, so if you guys have a facebook acct make sure you like us and chime in from time to time. Thanks for all the great feedback and the business. We have a ton of friends here on AT, that have brought us many more customers outside of AT. Wish you all the best in what you do.

Sara


----------



## rdraper_3

That's great news Jason and Sara.


----------



## BlueUltra2

Jason and Sara,

I just wanted to let you know that you guys have an awesome line of stabilizers! It looks like things are ony getting better for Vendetta Archery. And I also wanted to let you know that if you need any help with the business that I'm only minutes away. So when are you starting the Facebook page?


----------



## rdraper_3

Here is the 3D schedule for Cree Lake Conservation Club if anyone is interested. I'll be there next weekend to qualify for World in August



Cree Lake Conservation club
2012 Schedule

March 10 Cabin fever
March 24 Hunter's Education class
March 31 April 1 IBO World Qualifier
April 7 Regular shoot
April 21 1st leg mini triple crown @ Cree Lake
May 6 2nd leg mini triple crown @ ouabache archers
May 12 1st IBO triple crown warm up
May 26 2 Day Shoot out @ Cree Lake & Bowfishing tournament Registration starts @ 
8:00am
June 2 3rd leg mini triple crown & 2nd shoot of the 2 day shoot 
out @ Tri State Archery
June 9 2nd IBO triple crown warmup
June 10 Christian Bowhunters of America shoot
June 23 Regular shoot
June 24 4th leg mini triple crown @ Izaak Walton (ft. wayne)
July 7 3rd leg IBO triple crown warmup
June 21 Regular shoot then Kid's weeken begins @ 2:00 and ends 
on sunday @ noon
Aug. 4 IBO Worlds warmup
Aug. 11 Hunter's Education class
Aug. 25 Regular shoot
Sept. 8 JAMBOREE
Sept. 22 Hunters Challenge
Sept. 23 Christion Bowhunters of America shoot

call 260-242-7589 ask for Bob
all mini triple crowns cost 20.00 to shoot. 10.00 goes to club and 10.00 goes to payouts. money stays in class. our Bowfishing tournament starts @ 9:00pm & weigh in @ 9:00am. Cost is 30.00 per team. 10.00 to club & 20.00 to payback.


----------



## BlueUltra2

Do you have directions to get to Cree Lake? Address?


----------



## rdraper_3

Here's the best that I can find....http://ibo.net/qualifierDetail.php?QID=319


----------



## rdraper_3

Here's one from mapquest, you can zoom in on it and see the street names to help you find it easier.... http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=State Rd. 3 Kendallville IN 46755


----------



## BlueUltra2

It's been years since I've shot there. So how's the course and targets these days?


----------



## rdraper_3

The last time I was there the course and targets were in greast shape and set pretty far. I'm looking forward to shooting it next weekend, but I have to get my bow back from the shop and my other one dialed in, just in case. I will be at EVERY shoot that is a World qualifier


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Sara, that's great news to hear. You guys know I've always supported Vendetta, anything you guys ever need just holler! I've been a fan of the Vendetta FB page from the beginning...I'll share your page again to help spread the word. Good luck to y'all at the Indiana state shoot...we all know how awesome you guys are and that Vendetta stabs are the absolute best there is. Now it's time for the rest of the archery world to get to experience what a real stabilizer is.


----------



## Mao

Just got the Moxie back from the custom shop yesterday. Went outside and played around with her in the wind a bit. I like the mini T head with light weights and beefing up the rear bar. Looks great. Holds better.


----------



## JONEZ24

Just got back from shooting my first 5 spots in over a year. I took the new SR-71 that I have been learning to work on to see how it did and to see if I could even shoot (I hate spots). Shot over 200 shots including 3 300 rounds. I scored a 297 with 32 x and 298 with 37 x with the hinge release. Just for giggles, I shot the last round using my thumb release and shot a 299 with 37 x. I have got to get my x count up but for the first time in over a year, I am very happy.


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> Just got back from shooting my first 5 spots in over a year. I took the new SR-71 that I have been learning to work on to see how it did and to see if I could even shoot (I hate spots). Shot over 200 shots including 3 300 rounds. I scored a 297 with 32 x and 298 with 37 x with the hinge release. Just for giggles, I shot the last round using my thumb release and shot a 299 with 37 x. I have got to get my x count up but for the first time in over a year, I am very happy.


Great shooting Nick. I've got the shop I shoot for talked into having a 5 spot league sometime this year.


----------



## JONEZ24

I absolutely detest shooting spots, it brings out the demons. I felt good today and would have felt better if my hinge wouldn't have gone off early on a couple of shots. At least the one that was out using the thumb release was way out, I would have been [email protected]$&ed if it would have been just out.


----------



## JONEZ24

Anyone who does their own work, what do you use to take off and reinstall e clips?


----------



## J-Daddy

JONEZ24 said:


> Anyone who does their own work, what do you use to take off and reinstall e clips?


A small flat head screw driver and a lot of cuss words... F-bombs seem to work well for me when it comes to the naughty words.


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah I figured I could use a screwdriver but didn't want to resort to the f-bombs. I only get so many of those before the wife gives me the look so I was looking for something a little easier without spending 30.00 on something I only use once in a great while.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Just saw this on FB from Jason...

"Just wanted all our customers to know that the IBO is *NOT* going change the hunting class rules. They threw out the proposed 2" tube rule. They will keep things just as they were.  good news for hunting class shooters using the Enforcer".


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Just saw this on FB from Jason...
> 
> "Just wanted all our customers to know that the IBO is *NOT* going change the hunting class rules. They threw out the proposed 2" tube rule. They will keep things just as they were.  good news for hunting class shooters using the Enforcer".


Yep Chad, thats the word after the meeting this weekend. Was also confirmed by talking to a few other stab manufacters and they were told the same thing.  All is good guys.


----------



## JONEZ24

Good news for everyone that would have had to switch classes or shoot some other stab. At least the ibo pulled their heads out of their rear ends before they made the rule final. HC is about hunting rigs and so many people hunt with stabs that are outside of the 2" rule.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well that's great news for all parties involved, both the stab manufacturers and the shooters who would have been effected by the proposed rule change. Glad to see they finally came to their senses and did the right thing and kept things as they were.


----------



## rdraper_3

Man this sucks! I had to miss my spot league shoot tonight because my local shop is moving to a bigger building. I've been texting and calling them since Friday asking to go to the old shop and use the press so I can set up 1 of my Afflixtions but nobody answered my calls or texts......SO, looks like it's time to get my butt in gear and buy, build or trade my Exceed 300 for a bow press. I'm tired of having to go to town all the time when I need something done. A bow press is the last big thing I need and I'll have just about everything to work on my bow myself.


----------



## jfuller17

Here is my baby......weighs in at 7.78 pounds. 30" front with 5oz and a 12" rear with 15oz. I LOVE this bow!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Oh yeah...now that's a sweet looking X-Killing machine you got there!!! Jason, what arrows are you shooting for spots?


----------



## Vendetta2

BlueUltra2 said:


> Jason and Sara,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that you guys have an awesome line of stabilizers! It looks like things are ony getting better for Vendetta Archery. And I also wanted to let you know that if you need any help with the business that I'm only minutes away. So when are you starting the Facebook page?


Thanks, means so much to have such awsome customers and friends! Looks like you find the facebook page  
Sorry I meant to come out last weekend and say Hello but time just got away from me or maybe I was having to much fun cleaning!


----------



## Vendetta2

A few more things added to the Vendetta Website...

BowJax & Single Rear Bar Riser Mount

One BowJax will now come standard with The Grudge


----------



## Vendetta2

Corin (our 9 year old daughter) had her league night tonight and they did a something different afterwards 

Who ever popped the most balloons using 5 arrows won a prize (a hat) -Her and another boy each got 2. So they had a shoot off, Corin won! So now she has one so called win under her belt!


----------



## lefty150

Thats awesome.....doesnt get much better than that


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Vendetta2 said:


> Corin (our 9 year old daughter) had her league night tonight and they did a something different afterwards
> 
> Who ever popped the most balloons using 5 arrows won a prize (a hat) -Her and another boy each got 2. So they had a shoot off, Corin won! So now she has one so called win under her belt!


Very cool!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

ttt for a great stab!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Thank God she shoots better than her dad! That is awesome.


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to share this.....its a customer named Charles Rosenmayers bow and custom dipped Enforcer. It looks great!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to share this.....its a customer named Charles Rosenmayers bow and custom dipped Enforcer. It looks great!!!


Looks great! I'm sending 1 of my Afflixtion's out real soon to be custom powdercoated and I'm thinking about having my bars and Bulletproof head painted to match


----------



## lefty150

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to share this.....its a customer named Charles Rosenmayers bow and custom dipped Enforcer. It looks great!!!



Sweet lookin stabe and rig


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That is one cool looking Destroyer, what is the finish he had it dipped in?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Rockinxj00 said:


> Thank God she shoots better than her dad! That is awesome.


LOL...Jason, have you got her bow set up with an Enforcer yet?


----------



## BlueUltra2

rdraper_3 said:


> Looks great! I'm sending 1 of my Afflixtion's out real soon to be custom powdercoated and I'm thinking about having my bars and Bulletproof head painted to match


Where are you getting your bow powder coated at?


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> LOL...Jason, have you got her bow set up with an Enforcer yet?


Yes I have!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a pics of the rear riser mount. It has a built in QD and weighs only 3.6oz. Its made by Dead Center Archery. As said before Todd has been nice enough to work with us in letting Vendetta sell these brackets. I will have the QD pics soon as well. These brackets are fully adjustable.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Bracket looks really nice Jason, but I don't think it will work on my Evo riser.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Yes I have!


Nice...no wonder she is shooting so well!!! Tell her I said congrats on the great shooting!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Bracket looks really nice Jason, but I don't think it will work on my Evo riser.


Chad I think it will work. If I have things figured right I believe it will.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You know what, I think you're right. Any idea on when you will have one ready to ship?


----------



## jfuller17

Chad you will use the hole in the front under limb to mount it. Where a quiver would normal bolt. I have a few here ready and can get more pretty quick if needed.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool, think I'll be ordering one for my Evo then.


----------



## lefty150

I am really looking forward to the stabes and riser mount! i think they r gonna work out quite nicely.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You will love these stabs...they work great.


----------



## jfuller17

lefty150 said:


> I am really looking forward to the stabes and riser mount! i think they r gonna work out quite nicely.


They are headed your way as of today buddy.


----------



## lefty150

jfuller17 said:


> They are headed your way as of today buddy.


That is good news!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to share this.....its a customer named Charles Rosenmayers bow and custom dipped Enforcer. It looks great!!!


Hey that looks like a shop I know..lol

Sweet looking rig and that enforcer looks good dipped..


----------



## nimrod1034

ohiohunter02 said:


> Hey that looks like a shop I know..lol
> 
> Sweet looking rig and that enforcer looks good dipped..


You must know baldy then. 

I think the wait for it to get to me is gonna kill me. 

I feel Like a little kid at Christmas time.

Charles


----------



## nimrod1034

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That is one cool looking Destroyer, what is the finish he had it dipped in?


It's the harvest moon camo with a red base coat.

Charles


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys the 400th giveaway bar is up....... if you have already liked us you will be in the running as well.  Thanks so much for the business guys. Its been unreal!! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1713409&p=1063563657#post1063563657


----------



## jfuller17

nimrod1034 said:


> It's the harvest moon camo with a red base coat.
> 
> Charles


She looks great man!! Very catchy looking bow. Should get some looks for sure!!


----------



## nimrod1034

jfuller17 said:


> She looks great man!! Very catchy looking bow. Should get some looks for sure!!


Thanks Jason. 

I'm really happy with the Enforcer I wouldn't of gotten it dipped if I didn't like it LoL. 
When I get the bow I will take some more pictures and post here and Facebook for y'all. Ken (baldy) took those before he boxed it up to send to me.


----------



## ohio moose

ohiohunter02 said:


> Hey that looks like a shop I know..lol
> 
> Sweet looking rig and that enforcer looks good dipped..


 That shop sure does look like one I visit alot. As a matter of fact I saw that bow and Enforcer before it was put back together when I was there last.


----------



## baldyhunter

This was all good timing with the bow and some shop shooters on this thread. I'll be pm'ing you a first order Jason....looks like I'm joining the Vendetta team!


----------



## ohio moose

We are good like that baldy ! LOL


baldyhunter said:


> This was all good timing with the bow and some shop shooters on this thread. I'll be pm'ing you a first order Jason....looks like I'm joining the Vendetta team!


----------



## BUGGYS DMAX

I want a t bar


----------



## ohiohunter02

baldyhunter said:


> This was all good timing with the bow and some shop shooters on this thread. I'll be pm'ing you a first order Jason....looks like I'm joining the Vendetta team!


Glad to hear your joining the Vendetta team Ken... I think this will be a hot item at the shop!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

baldyhunter said:


> This was all good timing with the bow and some shop shooters on this thread. I'll be pm'ing you a first order Jason....looks like I'm joining the Vendetta team!


AWESOME...glad to hear your on board with Vendetta!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

BUGGYS DMAX said:


> I want a t bar


Yes you do my friend!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

BlueUltra2 said:


> Where are you getting your bow powder coated at?


There's a place in Warsaw that I'm going to check out. I'm going to keep my business local as much as possible.


----------



## BlueUltra2

rdraper_3 said:


> There's a place in Warsaw that I'm going to check out. I'm going to keep my business local as much as possible.


I was curious because a friend of mine does powder coating. I talked to him a few weeks ago about powder coating one of my hoyts. And come to find out he does all of Athens powder coating. His shop is called Rager's Edge Powdercoating and he's located in Leesburg.


----------



## rdraper_3

BlueUltra2 said:


> I was curious because a friend of mine does powder coating. I talked to him a few weeks ago about powder coating one of my hoyts. And come to find out he does all of Athens powder coating. His shop is called Rager's Edge Powdercoating and he's located in Leesburg.


That's not the place I was going to call but I will call them now. Thanks for the heads up man, I appreciate it. Now I just hope he has High Gloss White in stock and is reasonably priced to do a riser and limb pockets. My wife just told me she knows his wife somehow so maybe I'll get that friend o a friend of a friend discount, lol. Either way, one of my Afflixtions is getting recoated.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Here's a pic of my girlfriend getting ready for our hog hunt in Florida ... we leave friday night..


----------



## faston2

ohiohunter02 said:


> Here's a pic of my girlfriend getting ready for our hog hunt in Florida ... we leave friday night..


Good luck and have fun. Picked up my pork tonight from the locker from my 2 hogs I shot last week. Sausage is in the pan as I type.


----------



## faston2

faston2 said:


> Good luck and have fun. Picked up my pork tonight from the locker from my 2 hogs I shot last week. Sausage is in the pan as I type.


Daaaanggg!! That was tasty!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Joe, good luck to the both of you on your hog hunt...hope to see some pics of you guys with some nice pigs.


----------



## jfuller17

ohiohunter02 said:


> Here's a pic of my girlfriend getting ready for our hog hunt in Florida ... we leave friday night..


Looks great! Good luck!


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Daaaanggg!! That was tasty!!:set1_applaud:


I bet it was!!!


----------



## jfuller17

baldyhunter said:


> This was all good timing with the bow and some shop shooters on this thread. I'll be pm'ing you a first order Jason....looks like I'm joining the Vendetta team!


Ken we are glad to have you!


----------



## BlueUltra2

rdraper_3 said:


> That's not the place I was going to call but I will call them now. Thanks for the heads up man, I appreciate it. Now I just hope he has High Gloss White in stock and is reasonably priced to do a riser and limb pockets. My wife just told me she knows his wife somehow so maybe I'll get that friend o a friend of a friend discount, lol. Either way, one of my Afflixtions is getting recoated.


He quoted me around $20 to bead blast the riser and then powdercoat it flat black.


----------



## rdraper_3

It's gonna cost me roughly $80 to do my whole bow!! He could do it cheaper if there was more people wanting something done in white but I want it done NOW, lol!! I'm stripping it down this weekend and taking it to him. I was at the shop LATE last night anyway getting the limb replaced on 1 of the Afflixtions and then getting it all dialed in, paper tuned and ran thru a chrono. 

Afflixtion #1:black risr, Bonehead Camo limbs

63.94#, 30.25"DL, 324.6 grain CXL Pro 350====328fps

Afflixtion #2:Black riser, carbon fiber limbs(this one is getting recoated and all decked out)

63.50#, 30.25"DL, 324.6 grain CXL Pro 350===326fps

I need another awesome stab from Jason for the newest bow in my house.


----------



## ohiohunter02

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Joe, good luck to the both of you on your hog hunt...hope to see some pics of you guys with some nice pigs.


I guarantee you guys will see some pics ... My buddy already has a hog picked out for me. I'm putting those new Grave Digger Broadheads to the test on these piggy's ...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice...time to let those Hoyts eat!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

How y'all like my sweet new Vendetta Avatar!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

looked up vendetta archery on FB. had no match. did i enter it wrong??

treestandsnyper that is very cool!!!!


----------



## BlueUltra2

We need to start posting shoot dates on here...Cree Lake has already been posted. Post all types of shoots. :wink:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Try this link to the Vendetta Archery FB page...http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vendetta-Archery/121055571305411


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Just ordered one of the new rear stab brackets and a Body Bag for my Grudge and P.I.C.


----------



## rdraper_3

BlueUltra2 said:


> We need to start posting shoot dates on here...Cree Lake has already been posted. Post all types of shoots. :wink:





I'm working on some others close to the Warsaw/Ft Wayne/Huntington area. As soon as I get more schedules I'll post them. I called Rager's today and he told me it's gonna be $80 to do my whole bow the way I want it, but I forgot to mention having the cams coated too so maybe it'll be a few bucks more. If I want it done ASAP it's going to cost me a little more so he said to wait if possible for when he has other people wanting something the same color. I'm ready to get this thing finished. I think I'm going to have him coat my Grudge and Partner In Crime bar too......this bow is gonna be sharp!!!!! I just might take it to the woods and get it bloody this fall too....


----------



## lefty150

*"""Cyborg loaded w/ Vendettas"""*

Well folks, the vendettas have arrived!!! 

I spoke with jason on the phone monday...and what a pleasant experience that was. An absolutely nice guy and very knowledgeable about his product.

We spoke on the phone for about 20 minutes going over possible combinations that might work best for me. I normally have shot a 30" front with a 14-15" side in the past but decided i wanted to try something a touch shorter to mayb stiffen it up a bit.

I also spoke with jason about the riser mount for the sidebar and he explained to me the versatility in this mount and that was i all needed to hear.

So we came up with a 28" GRUDGE Front bar and 10" PIC sidebar with the riser mount. And 2 days later the package arrives.....unreal!!!!! The packaging on each product shipped was trying to bust into ft knox....nothing was going anywhere!

I got everything out of packaging to look it over and lets just say....PERFECT!!! The bars have a great look to them and i love the finish on the weight system.
Finallly got everything back to the house to put it together and bolt it on to the Cyborg. Right now am setting it with 5oz on the front with 15oz on the side and weight below the cam like jason suggested and it is holding like a ROCK!!!

I will play with it a lil more tonight but as of right now i could not be more happy with everything from the service i received, the extremely fast shipping, packaging, product and just overall experience so far with Jason and Vendetta archery!! 

Here are a few pics......


----------



## rdraper_3

Looks good man, congrats!! Jason is a VERY nice guy to talk to and to do business with and he will keep my business for a long time too!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looking good lefty! Jason is always a great guy to talk to and do business with...and he really knows how to get your bow perfect.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

this is my new Athens Recluse. the Enforcer gives this bow perfect balance.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Really nice looking bow!!!


----------



## BlueUltra2

Here's my new toy for the year. Now if only the wind would lay down so I could get it sighted in!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

sweet lookin rig BlueUltra.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Really nice rig there BlueUltra.


----------



## jfuller17

Bows all look great guys!!! I love bow pics!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Yeah it's always nice seeing guys show off their new bows decked out with a sweet Vendetta stab on it!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Yeah it's always nice seeing guys show off their new bows decked out with a sweet Vendetta stab on it!


Yes it is! Going to have to have Sara get those on website!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You guys should also post your bow pics over on the Vendetta Archery Facebook page!


----------



## BlueUltra2

Well let me take some better pics with the camera before you do that. Those were taken with my cell.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> You guys should also post your bow pics over on the Vendetta Archery Facebook page!


Good idea!


----------



## alfabuck

It's on!! Getting the Dominater rolling and ready to start destroying some foam!!!!


----------



## Unk Bond

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a pics of the rear riser mount. It has a built in QD and weighs only 3.6oz. Its made by Dead Center Archery. As said before Todd has been nice enough to work with us in letting Vendetta sell these brackets. I will have the QD pics soon as well. These brackets are fully adjustable.





===================

Hello guys a little late here. :wink: But I couldn't resist. I have set of these, and there just great for side bars.They stay put, I love mine.

Guys Do U know of black marble riser pattern. ? could they do that in powder coat.[ Later


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, when I get my other Afflixtion back from Rager's Powdercoating I'll take some pics of my newest toy. I gotta get an Enforcer, another PIC rear bar and have him coat it to match the bow.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfabuck said:


> It's on!! Getting the Dominater rolling and ready to start destroying some foam!!!!


 Oh hell yeah...alfa is back!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Unk Bond said:


> ===================
> 
> Hello guys a little late here. :wink: But I couldn't resist. I have set of these, and there just great for side bars.They stay put, I love mine.
> 
> Guys Do U know of black marble riser pattern. ? could they do that in powder coat.[ Later


That's great to hear, I've got one coming from Jason and it's nice to hear they stay locked in place good!


----------



## jfuller17

Unk Bond said:


> ===================
> 
> Hello guys a little late here. :wink: But I couldn't resist. I have set of these, and there just great for side bars.They stay put, I love mine.
> 
> Guys Do U know of black marble riser pattern. ? could they do that in powder coat.[ Later


I am sure they do. They can pretty much do anything now days in the powdercoat deal.


----------



## BlueUltra2

Enforcer!


----------



## BlueUltra2

Any pics of the new disconnects both straight and 10 down? Prices?


----------



## alfabuck

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Oh hell yeah...alfa is back!!!


Haha!!! Heck yeah man, hope to be out shooting as soon as next weekend. Hope all is well for everyone and I can't wait to start shooting.


----------



## jfuller17

I was at the bow shop today making up a spot round for league and was shooting with this guy. His name is Rod Marcum and he bolted on a Enforcer and shot a round with me and shot a 300 41x with his Bowtech Insanity set at 71 pounds! Small hunting arrows and all! Congrats buddy. Great shooting. 

P.S. The more I see this pic the more I think I see Jimmy Johnson........J/K bud. If you were Jimmy we wouldnt do ANY talking!!


----------



## jfuller17

BlueUltra2 said:


> Any pics of the new disconnects both straight and 10 down? Prices?


Travis I will try to get some pics of them up tomorrow.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> I was at the bow shop today making up a spot round for league and was shooting with this guy. His name is Rod Marcum and he bolted on a Enforcer and shot a round with me and shot a 300 41x with his Bowtech Insanity set at 71 pounds! Small hunting arrows and all! Congrats buddy. Great shooting.
> 
> P.S. The more I see this pic the more I think I see Jimmy Johnson........J/K bud. If you were Jimmy we wouldnt do ANY talking!!


Nice...I take it he liked the Enforcer then!!!


----------



## jfuller17

jfuller17 said:


> I was at the bow shop today making up a spot round for league and was shooting with this guy. His name is Rod Marcum and he bolted on a Enforcer and shot a round with me and shot a 300 41x with his Bowtech Insanity set at 71 pounds! Small hunting arrows and all! Congrats buddy. Great shooting.
> 
> P.S. The more I see this pic the more I think I see Jimmy Johnson........J/K bud. If you were Jimmy we wouldnt do ANY talking!!


Well look here. Might of found his real dad.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Nice...I take it he liked the Enforcer then!!!


Yes he did!!


----------



## jfuller17

All kidding a side the kid can shoot. I think he will be a great shooter. I am glad hes using a Vendetta.


----------



## Rockinxj00

I can't believe you actually posted a pic of ukey: Jimmy johnson.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> I can't believe you actually posted a pic of ukey: Jimmy johnson.


Yeah me either. Wont happen again


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

God forgive me, but I'm married to a Jimmy Johnson fan!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> God forgive me, but I'm married to a Jimmy Johnson fan!


Not good at all!!!


----------



## BlueUltra2

I thought the same thing about that guy when I was looking at the picture and then I scrolled down and read your comment. He could definitely pass for Jimmy. But it looks like his shooting is better than Jimmy's driving this season!! LOL


----------



## rdraper_3

Shot my best rounds tonight at spot league. My 1st round was a make up round from last week and I got a 294 with 8X, 2nd round was a 292 with 14X. This was with using a bow that I just got last week and have only shot 5 times at mythe shop to get it tuned before using it tonight. Gotta love those Vendetta stabs!! I only had one 8, I shoot 3 spot Vegas league. I love my Athens Afflixtions!!! I can't wait to send it off to Rager's Edge to get powdercoated and all blinged out for 3D season.


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Shot my best rounds tonight at spot league. My 1st round was a make up round from last week and I got a 294 with 8X, 2nd round was a 292 with 14X. This was with using a bow that I just got last week and have only shot 5 times at mythe shop to get it tuned before using it tonight. Gotta love those Vendetta stabs!! I only had one 8, I shoot 3 spot Vegas league. I love my Athens Afflixtions!!! I can't wait to send it off to Rager's Edge to get powdercoated and all blinged out for 3D season.


Nice shooting Ray! Congrats


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good shooting Ray!


----------



## rdraper_3

I goofed on my counting, someone else pointed it out to me on FB. I actually had a 293, not a 292.


----------



## rdraper_3

Guys, you gotta go to Joe Bell's FB page and see the huge hog he killed! He killed it with a KNIFE!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks like we are going to be landing another dealer in Michigan. Full quiver and more is pretty sure once they get the info they will be on board. You guys got to check out this place!! Freaking sweet shop!

http://www.fullquiverandmore.com/


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's great news Jason...dealer base is growing nice lately.


----------



## lefty150

Up

Up

Up


----------



## jfuller17

Every order we have is being shipped tomorrow. All caught up!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Always good to hear things are busy for Vendetta, cause busy means the orders are rolling in! Keep up the great work Jason and Sara, y'all are the best!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Chad we are doing great and its because if good customers like you!


----------



## Vendetta2

Vendetta Archery is having such a good week/weekend--we picked up 2 new dealers --Pat's Archery OK & Baldy's Archery OH. We are looking forward to working with each one of them. We are in Muncie at the state shooot -working on getting our name and product out!


----------



## Vendetta2

cant wait to bring Paige to shoot the Pee Wee here at Muncie -they are so cute. She cant wait til she can really shoot!


----------



## faston2

Vendetta2 said:


> Vendetta Archery is having such a good week/weekend--we picked up 2 new dealers --Pat's Archery OK & Baldy's Archery OH. We are looking forward to working with each one of them. We are in Muncie at the state shooot -working on getting our name and product out!


Stopped by Pat's in Okmulgee on the way back from hog slayin'. Nice shop. It looks like they get alot of traffic through their doors.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Vendetta2 said:


> Vendetta Archery is having such a good week/weekend--we picked up 2 new dealers --Pat's Archery OK & Baldy's Archery OH. We are looking forward to working with each one of them. We are in Muncie at the state shooot -working on getting our name and product out!


Nice...I'm telling ya, once these stabs/bars get out to the new dealers and into the hands of the guys outside of AT people will go crazy for them just like we have. I think 2012 is your year, big things for sure are ahead for Vendetta!


----------



## JONEZ24

That's great news Sara! You and Jason have worked hard for all of this and I can see it paying off big time for you two.....congrats!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Had some fun shooting outside today, did some tweaking on my bow. I took a little weight off the front and back bars, and dropped my bows poundage down a little bit...put my bow on a diet I guess you could say...LOL. It seems to have really made a big difference for me though.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Just got a package in the mail from Indiana...my set of Body Bags and the new rear bar bracket. First off let me thank Jason for all his hard work, you're the best man and thanks for getting these out to me I really appreciate it. 2nd...this bracket is freaking sweet!!! Absolutely everything you could want in a quality stabilizer bracket. The design is solid and has a very clean look to it. The adjustments are so easy, and it has allowed me to drop the weight on my rear bar down below my bottom cam. A+++ on this one guys, I couldn't be happier. Body bags are super nice, I went with red to rep PSE. These bags are super soft, and will keep my Vendetta bars nice and safe when I travel to shoot.


----------



## jfuller17

Wanted to share a few pics of the State shoot. The pics were taking real fast before we left of Sunday so a lot of the inventory was gone which was great! But I wanted show you guys the booth. And some of the line shooting. It was a great weekend. Vendetta did great and we learned a few things about the show stuff as well. This was are first show we have attended and we actually surprised ourselves how well it went. Want to thank everyone that stopped by to talk. It was never boring and made the show worth going. Thanks again! Once I see the results of the weekend I will let you guys know how the Vendetta shooters did. I know John Runyon tied for 3rd in male freestyle class, Ron Edwards won the finger class and we had a Enforcer in the bowhunter freestyle class that I know for sure had a chance to win. Gary Schultz shot a 300 50x on Sat but hadent shot yet when we left on Sunday.


----------



## jfuller17

Chad have you tried the bow after moving down the rear bar?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Yes I have, it feels really nice...and shoots lights out. Been tweaking things on my set-up these last few days, and it's amazing how a few little changes can really help you not only hold easier but shoot more relaxed. The rear bar being lower with the weights below the cam really gives you a great balance, it's almost effortless now. :thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Yes I have, it feels really nice...and shoots lights out. Been tweaking things on my set-up these last few days, and it's amazing how a few little changes can really help you not only hold easier but shoot more relaxed. The rear bar being lower with the weights below the cam really gives you a great balance, it's almost effortless now. :thumbs_up


Great buddy. I think it makes a world of difference


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'll be honest, this set-up just feels perfect now. I can honestly say for once I am totally 100% happy with my bow! It's been a learning experience switching everything over to a full on target set-up from a hunting bow. These Vendetta bars are just awesome bud, thanks again for everything you do to help us shoot our best!


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'll be honest, this set-up just feels perfect now. I can honestly say for once I am totally 100% happy with my bow! It's been a learning experience switching everything over to a full on target set-up from a hunting bow. These Vendetta bars are just awesome bud, thanks again for everything you do to help us shoot our best!


Good man. Target bars are really finiky. You just need sometimes to just spend some time getting them the way you like them.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Ok guys, well I'm back from my hog hunt. I did kill one but it wasn't with my bow. Where I went in Florida, my buddy uses dogs also to hunt them. So needles to say I killed my hog with dogs running him and me getting in there with a knife and sticking him.



















And then on the way home, I made a detour and pick up my 2011 Ohio buck.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats on the hog Joe, and that buck is awesome bud!


----------



## rdraper_3

Venison and pork, 2 of my favorite meats


----------



## jfuller17

Nice Joe!! Well our indoor spot league is over so its time to start getting ready for 3-D. I ended up winning, but the best part is the top 4 were all using the Grudge bars


----------



## BlueUltra2

So does that mean you won the $100 on the wall? LOL!! I need someone to shoot with next week at Cree Lake.


----------



## jfuller17

No I passed it down to second place


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Nice Joe!! Well our indoor spot league is over so its time to start getting ready for 3-D. I ended up winning, but the best part is the top 4 were all using the Grudge bars


Now that is awesome...congrats to you Jason and the other 3 Vendetta shooters!!!


----------



## BlueUltra2

Hopefully the Vendettas will lead again tomorrow evening at league!


----------



## Beentown

I will be shooting mine at an indoor 3D shoot tomorrow evening. I lit it up tonight...


----------



## Mao

Shot my first outdoor round of 3D Sunday. Shot hunter class with the Wrath and Enforcer. I was really pleased. Was 5 down goin into the last shot. Manged to air ball it! Need to keep practicing with this new back tension!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Keep at it Mao, BT is the way to go...just have fun and the scores will come.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Keep at it Mao, BT is the way to go...just have fun and the scores will come.


Yep!


----------



## ohio moose

I was at Baldy's archery in Ohio yesterday when his first Vendetta stabilizer's arrived. He said he ordered them Sunday night. That is some fast shipping and a great looking stabilizer !


----------



## jfuller17

ohio moose said:


> I was at Baldy's archery in Ohio yesterday when his first Vendetta stabilizer's arrived. He said he ordered them Sunday night. That is some fast shipping and a great looking stabilizer !


Thanks! I am glad to have them on our dealer list


----------



## jfuller17

Just picked up another dealer.......bowhunter supply store. Looks like a great place. 

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/


----------



## jfuller17

Beentown said:


> I will be shooting mine at an indoor 3D shoot tomorrow evening. I lit it up tonight...


Keep us posted buddy


----------



## rdraper_3

Congrats on gretting more dealers Jason!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Congrats on gretting more dealers Jason!!!!


Thanks Ray!!


----------



## nimrod1034

Congrats on the dealers Jason. 

Thank you much for sending me the decals. 

I think you should look into selling that finish for the Enforcers lol.

When I was taking the pictures I was like halfway through and I forgot That I didn't put the decals on. I will fix that tomorrow.


----------



## rdraper_3

I need to get ahold of you soon. I'm down to 2 bows now but I still need an Enforcer. I'm seriously thinking of bumping up to Open Class instead of MBR......I have until next weekend to decide....lol


----------



## BlueUltra2

jfuller17 said:


> Just picked up another dealer.......bowhunter supply store. Looks like a great place.
> 
> http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/


This is a good place to order from but make sure it's Bowhunter "Supply" Store and not Bowhunter Super Store. The second place is a joke!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Just picked up another dealer.......bowhunter supply store. Looks like a great place.
> 
> http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/


NICE...dealer network is getting stronger everyday!


----------



## faston2

Look what came today. Threw some temp bars on it just to get it sighted in and test.



















Anyone want to come help me clean up my work bench????????


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Really nice...the Maitlands are great shooting bows. I had one of the first Rets with the VTX cams back in 2010. Loved that bow, the new Session and Zeus 3G look incredible...I'd love to get my hands on one to see how the new bows Rob has put together shoot.


----------



## faston2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Really nice...the Maitlands are great shooting bows. I had one of the first Rets with the VTX cams back in 2010. Loved that bow, the new Session and Zeus 3G look incredible...I'd love to get my hands on one to see how the new bows Rob has put together shoot.


First day on the practice range today with it. I can tell I've been at a conference all week and not shot for almost 2 now. Yikes! Combine that with going back down to 65% and I was shaking like a dog *****n' peach seeds.:embarres: 

Other than that, the new Aggressor cam on the Zeus is nice. Kind of a blend between the R and X cams of past (according to Robert). Too bad you don't live close cause you could shoot mine anytime.


----------



## TRX32

Ordered an enforcer last night. 12" with 5" bar and some extra weights. Got it for my new Athens Recluse I just ordered. Joined the Athens staff and was recommended this stab by VAHUNTER. Can't wait to try it put.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I think you're going to love the Enforcer, it's the best stab out there.


----------



## jfuller17

TRX32 said:


> Ordered an enforcer last night. 12" with 5" bar and some extra weights. Got it for my new Athens Recluse I just ordered. Joined the Athens staff and was recommended this stab by VAHUNTER. Can't wait to try it put.


Welcome to the family! We are glad you choose us.


----------



## rdraper_3

Shot at Screaming Eagles in Huntington today. It's a 30 target course and it was set pretty good. I shot from the blue open class stake, even though I'm going to be shooting from the green MBR stake, and I did pretty well. I ended up with a 299, not too shabby for me. I definitely need to work on a few things but overall I felt good about all but a few of my shots. My Afflixtion, Vendetta stabs and Black Eagle Arrows did what I asked of them, now to work on what's between my ears


----------



## rdraper_3

Here is Screaming Eagles shoot schedule


April 29
May 12 & 13
June 10
July 29
Aug 26
Sept 22 & 23

ALL Mckenzie Targets and IBO rules

All shoots begin at 8am adn end at 3pm

Cost: 

Adults $10
Kids $5

Property located 1 mile West of Walmart on Hauenstein Rd in Huntington, IN

Contact Bill Chaney with questions
260-229-2203


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm working on getting some other schedules to post on here for some of the local guys. This coming weekend is the IBO World Qualifier at Cree Lake


----------



## deerhunter81

That is a sick looking setup!!!!



nimrod1034 said:


> Congrats on the dealers Jason.
> 
> Thank you much for sending me the decals.
> 
> I think you should look into selling that finish for the Enforcers lol.
> 
> When I was taking the pictures I was like halfway through and I forgot That I didn't put the decals on. I will fix that tomorrow.


----------



## jfuller17

Hey guys and gals! Glad everyone is getting out and shooting  Just wanted to thank everyone for all the orders and also wanted to let you guys know where we are at this years first quarter in sales. We are super excited at where we are. We are already way past half way in this years first quarter in sales compared to last years whole entire year!!! We have been setting records for us every week. Its been great! Also we now have shipped international as well. There is now a Enforcer in Austraila, the UK, Candada and the good old USA! I just want to again thank all of you guys for all the help and the good words that continue to help Vendetta grow. You guys are super!


----------



## dbuzz40

good to hear Jay! Can't wait to get over to your place next weekend and get some shooting in. With the new bow feeling like it does...you just may be buying the first lunch haha


----------



## JONEZ24

That's great news Jason, they pretty much sell themselves.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

TRX32 said:


> Ordered an enforcer last night. 12" with 5" bar and some extra weights. Got it for my new Athens Recluse I just ordered. Joined the Athens staff and was recommended this stab by VAHUNTER. Can't wait to try it put.


you should really like the Enforcer!! great stab !!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

jfuller17 said:


> Hey guys and gals! Glad everyone is getting out and shooting  Just wanted to thank everyone for all the orders and also wanted to let you guys know where we are at this years first quarter in sales. We are super excited at where we are. We are already way past half way in this years first quarter in sales compared to last years whole entire year!!! We have been setting records for us every week. Its been great! Also we now have shipped international as well. There is now a Enforcer in Austraila, the UK, Candada and the good old USA! I just want to again thank all of you guys for all the help and the good words that continue to help Vendetta grow. You guys are super!


Jason when you have Great people selling a Great product you want to spread the news!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Great to hear Jason, all the hard work you and Sara put in definitely is paying off this year!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

jfuller17 said:


> Hey guys and gals! Glad everyone is getting out and shooting  Just wanted to thank everyone for all the orders and also wanted to let you guys know where we are at this years first quarter in sales. We are super excited at where we are. We are already way past half way in this years first quarter in sales compared to last years whole entire year!!! We have been setting records for us every week. Its been great! Also we now have shipped international as well. There is now a Enforcer in Austraila, the UK, Candada and the good old USA! I just want to again thank all of you guys for all the help and the good words that continue to help Vendetta grow. You guys are super!


Your product sells itself Jay and when you add the level of personality and service that you and Sara provide on top of it all, its a no brainer!

On a personal level, I want to thank all of you guys (the entire Vendetta team) for your kind words of support with my father's passing. I am beginning to come out of my fog and look forward to a little bit of normalacy. 

Jay, I sent you a PM


----------



## rdraper_3

Ouabache Archers 3D schedule 


April 22

May 6

June 10

June 30 and July 1 ( Hunt of a Lifetime Benefit shoot )

July 29

August 12

August 19

September 15 and 16


Contact info:

Randy Saalfrank 260-820-0254 or [email protected]

Ryan Kemp 260-494-2853

Sportsman's Lodge 260-728-4868


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey man that's what Vendetta is all about. I've been following your story for awhile now and you and your family have been in my thoughts. I've also had the unfortunate event of having my dad pass away when I was 8 years old. Doesn't seem like it's been 14 years already! Anyways, I know how important your friends are during times like this! Glad to see you're doing better! 



BowHunter4Lif said:


> Your product sells itself Jay and when you add the level of personality and service that you and Sara provide on top of it all, its a no brainer!
> 
> On a personal level, I want to thank all of you guys (the entire Vendetta team) for your kind words of support with my father's passing. I am beginning to come out of my fog and look forward to a little bit of normalacy.
> 
> Jay, I sent you a PM


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

BowHunter4Lif said:


> On a personal level, I want to thank all of you guys (the entire Vendetta team) for your kind words of support with my father's passing. I am beginning to come out of my fog and look forward to a little bit of normalcy.


Glad to see you back, you and your family were in my thoughts and prayers since I heard about your dad.


----------



## tooktakdrvr

Thanks for the greatest stabilizer on the market.... Received it Friday and Shot this big boy Saturday


----------



## faston2

Way to go. Nice rig and Tom!


----------



## jfuller17

tooktakdrvr said:


> Thanks for the greatest stabilizer on the market.... Received it Friday and Shot this big boy Saturday


Very nice buddy!!! Thats freakin sweet man!


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Your product sells itself Jay and when you add the level of personality and service that you and Sara provide on top of it all, its a no brainer!
> 
> On a personal level, I want to thank all of you guys (the entire Vendetta team) for your kind words of support with my father's passing. I am beginning to come out of my fog and look forward to a little bit of normalacy.
> 
> Jay, I sent you a PM


I got it bud, we will get it no hurry. I am glad you are doing better I can only imagine what losing your dad is like, but we have a great Vendetta crew and thats what I love about this group of people. We care about each other. We are all here if you need us.


----------



## tooktakdrvr

jfuller17 said:


> Very nice buddy!!! Thats freakin sweet man!


Thanks this enforcer is amazing. Let me know if your looking for a new member to add to your hunting staff, I will be laying down the critters with this setup

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

tooktakdrvr said:


> Thanks for the greatest stabilizer on the market.... Received it Friday and Shot this big boy Saturday


Congrats on a nice bird, and that bow is looking sick man!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Just came in from shooting, man the PSE/Vendetta combo was just pounding the target tonight. Great shooting session, the Grudge has got my pin glued on the X!


----------



## alfabuck

Was outback shooting my grudge bars today in the backyard. Can't wait to get out and hit the course. Going to open class this year and the bars are shooting awesome as usual.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice alfa, what sight you going to use this year?


----------



## alfabuck

The Hogg Father!!!! I'll be Ordering it real soon. Can't wait.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice, Spot-Hogg makes some really nice sights.


----------



## jfuller17

Johnny, I had a concert for my oldest at the school tonight so I missed your call. I will try you tomorrow man.


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm going to combine all of the 3D shoot schedules i have found so far into 1 post on here to make it easier to find


Here is Screaming Eagles shoot schedule


April 29
May 12 & 13
June 10
July 29
Aug 26
Sept 22 & 23

ALL Mckenzie Targets and IBO rules

All shoots begin at 8am adn end at 3pm

Cost: 

Adults $10
Kids $5

Property located 1 mile West of Walmart on Hauenstein Rd in Huntington, IN

Contact Bill Chaney with questions
260-229-2203 




Ouabache Archers 3D schedule 


April 22

May 6

June 10

June 30 and July 1 ( Hunt of a Lifetime Benefit shoot )

July 29

August 12

August 19

September 15 and 16


Contact info:

Randy Saalfrank 260-820-0254 or [email protected]

Ryan Kemp 260-494-2853

Sportsman's Lodge 260-728-4868 




Here is the 3D schedule for Cree Lake Conservation Club



Cree Lake Conservation club
2012 Schedule

March 10 Cabin fever
March 24 Hunter's Education class
March 31 April 1 IBO World Qualifier
April 7 Regular shoot
April 21 1st leg mini triple crown @ Cree Lake
May 6 2nd leg mini triple crown @ ouabache archers
May 12 1st IBO triple crown warm up
May 26 2 Day Shoot out @ Cree Lake & Bowfishing tournament Registration starts @ 
8:00am
June 2 3rd leg mini triple crown & 2nd shoot of the 2 day shoot 
out @ Tri State Archery
June 9 2nd IBO triple crown warmup
June 10 Christian Bowhunters of America shoot
June 23 Regular shoot
June 24 4th leg mini triple crown @ Izaak Walton (ft. wayne)
July 7 3rd leg IBO triple crown warmup
June 21 Regular shoot then Kid's weeken begins @ 2:00 and ends 
on sunday @ noon
Aug. 4 IBO Worlds warmup
Aug. 11 Hunter's Education class
Aug. 25 Regular shoot
Sept. 8 JAMBOREE
Sept. 22 Hunters Challenge
Sept. 23 Christion Bowhunters of America shoot

call 260-242-7589 ask for Bob
all mini triple crowns cost 20.00 to shoot. 10.00 goes to club and 10.00 goes to payouts. money stays in class. our Bowfishing tournament starts @ 9:00pm & weigh in @ 9:00am. Cost is 30.00 per team. 10.00 to club & 20.00 to payback.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Johnny, I had a concert for my oldest at the school tonight so I missed your call. I will try you tomorrow man.


No problem Jay I'll talk to ya tommorrow man.


----------



## alfabuck

It was nice talking to you today Jay. Put my 10 degree down offset QD on the front and dropped the sidebar down like you suggested and what a difference man. I might drop it down further tommorrow and tinker with it more.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Johnny, I have my back bar adjusted down below my bottom cam on my PSE like Jason suggested...I gotta tell ya it made a *big *difference in the feel/hold. My bow is effortless to hold steady on target now.


----------



## rdraper_3

I went to the shop I shoot for and wanted to fling a few arrows. Well I found out they were going to have a little money shoot, 1st person to get a 300 on a Vegas 3 spot target and a 300 on a 5 spot target wins the money in the pot. So, I'm pretty good at a Vegas target but never shot a 5 spot round, so I put my money in the pot for 5 spot target and hang it up. I took 10 practice shots just to see where my Challengers were hitting and adjusted my sight pin. Then I started shooting with a fellow shop shooter. He ALWAYS beats me at spot league so I was dead set on beating him at this round. It was close on 1 of my shots but fortunately I caught just enough of the white to still count as a 5 while he had a solid hit in the blue.....he was MAD!! LOL, anyway, we keep shooting and by round 7 my shoulder was on fire!!! I take a few minutes to rub it a little and get back shooting. By the 11th round of shots, my shoulder is numb, then comes round 12, all 5 shots were in the X along with a bunch of previous shots. My total score for my 1st ever round of 5 spot.... 300 with 50X's!!! Not too dang bad if I do say so myself. Oh and about the money, I didn't take it. I just wanted to shoot it for fun anyway. I'll let someone else win it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats Ray, great shooting bud!


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks again Chad!!


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats on some great shooting man!!! Yeah Chad I'll mess around with it more and see how it goes.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Way to go Ray!!


----------



## dbuzz40

hey fellas I'm not normally a picture guy but I thought I'd add post a few from tonight. I just got my Vector 35 set up as my hunting bow and am really starting to like it. This group is from my first 3 arrows at 60 yards after only shooting about 20 arrows through it. Totally guessed on my pin adjustment and let er eat. Lucky guess. Can't wait to get the bow tuned at Jason's this weekend. We plan on doing some serious R&D! Will update you guys next week sometime.

Dustin


----------



## asa1485

Dang good shooting bud....


----------



## faston2

Nice shooting Dustin!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice Dustin!


----------



## dbuzz40

thanks fellas. Much appreciated.


----------



## rdraper_3

I saw Jason at the Cree Lake IBO World Qualifier shoot. Talked to him for a little while and I'm going to be getting another bar. I'm going to semi retire the Grudge bar for now and run a shorter bar up front as it holds dead on with that setup. Anyway, I qualified for Worlds, ONLY because I was the only shooter in MBR class to show up today. My score sucked, 274 on a 30 target course. It was just an off day for me. The course was set pretty good too, a few long shots but nothing really short. I had a good time meeting and shooting with new people. Can't wait to go back there on a "good" day and see if I can improve my score a little bit. Jason asked me about my Black Eagle Arrows since I'm the only one he knows of that's shooting them. Hopefully they stick around for awhile too because I'm really liking how they're performing for me.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah Ray, my day was not good either bud. When I first got there I was warming on the bags and shooting lights out. Then came the problem......The round before I was shooting the 55 yard bag since I was shooting open and I had a few arrows clanking on each other. When I went to pull them I checked them over a bit and all seemed fine. I went back and shot the first arrow at the bag and then the second arrow as it left blew apart the pin nock and there for de-railed my main string. I was like well this is just great. Anyway the president of the club, (Bob) came out and told me about a guy up the road that we could use his press to get her looked at and fixed. He started telling me where to go and must of sensed by the look on my face I was lost cause he said hold on man I will just drive you there. LOL Anyway we got to Dougs place and he got me all fixed up. Drove back and went right out the the range to get started shooting my round. I was hitting low on everything and needless to say I was sucking. Got to half way and went and got a hamburger and then went to the bags again. Yep I was low on every shot. So I borrowed Bobs pliers and bent my needle a bit on my sight and we went on. Back half went better, but cause of the front half my score was one of the worst I have shot in a long time. It was just a weird day. But I would like to say Thanks to Bob for taking me Dougs place. And if anyone in the area need some bow work done Doug can fix you up. His number is 260-336-9113. He actually has a trailer with all his equipment in it. It great its like a shop on wheels! It was great meeting both of those guys and also shooting with Bobs dad. He actually kicked our butt today I am pretty sure. LOL All in all it was a bad shooting day, but a good making friends day and I guess in the end that more important then shooting well. Thanks again guys and we will be back to shoot again. Cree Lake had a nice course. The course even though it was flat ground was very challanging due to the creeks and such that made judging yardage tuff. Check it out sometime guys.


----------



## nontypical169

Hey guys I just joined the vendetta owners club and I have to say im a happy member. This stab is unbeleivable and has improved my shooting. Thanks for building a great product that works. I couldnt be more pleased.


----------



## JONEZ24

Welcome to the club! They are some great stabs!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

nontypical169 said:


> Hey guys I just joined the vendetta owners club and I have to say im a happy member. This stab is unbeleivable and has improved my shooting. Thanks for building a great product that works. I couldnt be more pleased.


*Welcome the the Vendetta family!!!*


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Jason you just gotta love those days when things just quite don't go as planned! Murphy's Law was in full effect for you today!


----------



## tooktakdrvr

nontypical169 said:


> Hey guys I just joined the vendetta owners club and I have to say im a happy member. This stab is unbeleivable and has improved my shooting. Thanks for building a great product that works. I couldnt be more pleased.


BigNONTIPPY, its took welcome to the club told ya they were AMAZING!!!!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## baird794

Jason,
Thanks for coming out to cree lake and shooting, had a great time and hope to shoot with you again soon. Hopefully i can be more on my game too lol 
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## Mao

Yesterday we had our Member's Only Shoot. We had a great turn out and it was a great time. I converted my Partner in Crime side rod into a stabilizer with the mini T head for my wife. She loves it!!! The arrows were falling on the right side of the lines for me yesterday. I ended up winning the HC.


----------



## alfabuck

Welcome NonTypical!!You will only love them more and more the more you shoot. Looks like a good time Mao. How are you liking the Moxie. That bow looks sick man. How does it compare to the Inspire?


----------



## jfuller17

nontypical169 said:


> Hey guys I just joined the vendetta owners club and I have to say im a happy member. This stab is unbeleivable and has improved my shooting. Thanks for building a great product that works. I couldnt be more pleased.


Welcome aboard buddy! We are glad to have you!!!


----------



## jfuller17

baird794 said:


> Jason,
> Thanks for coming out to cree lake and shooting, had a great time and hope to shoot with you again soon. Hopefully i can be more on my game too lol
> Thanks,
> Bob Baird


Bob,

Thanks again for helping me out in getting my bow fixed. Means a lot bud. We will be shooting there some more for sure!


----------



## jfuller17

Mao said:


> Yesterday we had our Member's Only Shoot. We had a great turn out and it was a great time. I converted my Partner in Crime side rod into a stabilizer with the mini T head for my wife. She loves it!!! The arrows were falling on the right side of the lines for me yesterday. I ended up winning the HC.
> 
> View attachment 1329715
> View attachment 1329716
> View attachment 1329717


Mao, nice shooting buddy! Looks like a blast. I still need to send you some money for the target as well. I keep forgetting.  I will get that out man. We would love to sponsor one.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice pics Mao...saw your pics on the Crooked Run Archery page on FB. I've got my wife shooting an Enforcer now as well, and she really likes it.


----------



## alfabuck

Was out shooting the Inspire today and been tinkering with my front and side bars. Right now I have my side bar dropped below my bottom cam and I'm running 8oz and it feels pretty good. I'm only running 2 oz out front right now and I'm liking that. I'll keep trying different weight and angle configurations until I find the best setup but for now I'm liking where I got it.I'm still shooting my same strings and tune as last year from Wes and it's still dead nuts on. Lets see everyone's setups and how your running your bars.


----------



## Mao

alfabuck said:


> Welcome NonTypical!!You will only love them more and more the more you shoot. Looks like a good time Mao. How are you liking the Moxie. That bow looks sick man. How does it compare to the Inspire?


Loving the Moxie!!! Similar draw as the Inspire. Just a little smoother in my opinion. Back wall is great. The Moxie just doesn't have the feel at full draw like the Inspire. I felt like my Inspire wanted to run away from me. The Moxie pops back and just holds rock solid. Thanks! I am glad I went with the white. Love it.


----------



## Mao

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Nice pics Mao...saw your pics on the Crooked Run Archery page on FB. I've got my wife shooting an Enforcer now as well, and she really likes it.


Awesome man! My wife's groups shrank almost instantly. She doesnt shoot much at all, but even at that, it was crazy how much it changed her groups.


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Mao, nice shooting buddy! Looks like a blast. I still need to send you some money for the target as well. I keep forgetting.  I will get that out man. We would love to sponsor one.


Awesome man! No worries... Anytime is great.


----------



## hdrat

Jason, Thanks for the kind words. Sorry you was'nt able to shoot to you're expectations. It was nice to meet you and maybe next time we can shoot a round together. I will be shooting there April 7th, let me know if you're coming . Look forward to hopefully doing buisness with you.

Thanks Doug


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

alfabuck said:


> Was out shooting the Inspire today and been tinkering with my front and side bars. Right now I have my side bar dropped below my bottom cam and I'm running 8oz and it feels pretty good. I'm only running 2 oz out front right now and I'm liking that. I'll keep trying different weight and angle configurations until I find the best setup but for now I'm liking where I got it.I'm still shooting my same strings and tune as last year from Wes and it's still dead nuts on. Lets see everyone's setups and how your running your bars.


I'm running my bars with 3 oz. up front and 6 oz. on the back bar. I'll try and post some new pics tonight.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

going to a world qualifier next Saturday. i was talking to the president of the club that is hosting the shoot yesterday at our clubs local shoot. he suggested that i do not use my Enforcer. he said he was not sure if it would be allowed under the IBO rules for the hunter class. opinions please!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

VAHUNTER01 said:


> going to a world qualifier next Saturday. i was talking to the president of the club that is hosting the shoot yesterday at our clubs local shoot. he suggested that i do not use my Enforcer. he said he was not sure if it would be allowed under the IBO rules for the hunter class. opinions please!!!


I believe Jason said that the rule will not be brought up next year.....even if it does it does not affect 2012 Rules and shoots


----------



## JONEZ24

Definitely meets the requirements for hunter class as long as it is under the 12" rule. Only question I have is does the ibo require equal weight on each side?


----------



## JONEZ24

Just looked it up and as long as you are under 12" total you are good.


----------



## lefty150

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm running my bars with 3 oz. up front and 6 oz. on the back bar. I'll try and post some new pics tonight.


I am running 6oz on the 28" front rod and 20oz on the 10" back bar below the cam on my Cyborg


----------



## alfabuck

lefty150 said:


> I am running 6oz on the 28" front rod and 20oz on the 10" back bar below the cam on my Cyborg


Wow man that is some serious weight lol!!! Thanks for the input.


----------



## jfuller17

VAHUNTER01 said:


> going to a world qualifier next Saturday. i was talking to the president of the club that is hosting the shoot yesterday at our clubs local shoot. he suggested that i do not use my Enforcer. he said he was not sure if it would be allowed under the IBO rules for the hunter class. opinions please!!!


It is perfectly IBO legal. There was some talk about changing the rule for 2013, but that was also thrown out. There is no rules against it and we have had several shooters at IBO events and they were also verified that they were legal. If for some reason you get questioned I want to know about it. It IS 100% legal according to IBO. There were 12 of them at the IBO qualifier here this weekend. Trust me all is good. I wish this dang rumor would die already.


----------



## alfabuck

I actually talked to one of the main guys for the IBO last year at Erie and he said it was perfectly legal.


----------



## faston2

The turkeys got a reprieve for opening day yesterday. It's raining its butt off here in the Crescent City. Glad my city doesn't smell like sewage. Oh.... and turkeys........you better check yo' self, I'm coming home tomorrow! Board meeting with me and the Enforcers. (bowhunting style):thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## nontypical169

tooktakdrvr said:


> BigNONTIPPY, its took welcome to the club told ya they were AMAZING!!!!
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


Yes took brother you sure did and yes they are amazing.



jfuller17 said:


> Welcome aboard buddy! We are glad to have you!!!


Thanks man glad to be shooting one of the best stabs Ive ever felt on a bow. I will be ordering another and another and well you get the point. lol


----------



## jfuller17

nontypical169 said:


> Yes took brother you sure did and yes they are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man glad to be shooting one of the best stabs Ive ever felt on a bow. I will be ordering another and another and well you get the point. lol


Bring it on! LOL J/K All kidding aside we are glad you chose us and thanks bud.


----------



## rdraper_3

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Nice Shooting!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Check out my new toy! This is Gonna be my 3d bow this year. I'm gonna go toy with the stabilizer setup today.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

NICE!!! Gotta love the PSE's!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Check out my new toy! This is Gonna be my 3d bow this year. I'm gonna go toy with the stabilizer setup today.


Nice looking setup John...I'm picking up ny new toy Saturday morning...


----------



## alfabuck

ohiohunter02 said:


> Nice looking setup John...I'm picking up ny new toy Saturday morning...


Nice what are you getting?


----------



## faston2

I took both the Zeus w/ Enforcer and the longbow to the blind today for my first day of dirty birds. Well, I flipped a coin and the longbow won first dibs. Good thing I get two tags!:wink: HAHA


----------



## alfabuck

Nice job man congrats!!! That's an accomplishment with a longbow man.


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Nice what are you getting?


Elite Pulse ... wanted to set it up for MBR but I'm just sticking with my AHC setup .. i'll jump back in the MBR game next year...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats man, that's a great looking bird, and gettin it done with the longbow...even better!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

ohiohunter02 said:


> Elite Pulse ... wanted to set it up for MBR but I'm just sticking with my AHC setup .. i'll jump back in the MBR game next year...


Elite makes a really nice bow, I had the Hunter last year for awhile and was very happy with it. Elite bows are built about 45 minutes from my house.


----------



## alfabuck

ohiohunter02 said:


> Elite Pulse ... wanted to set it up for MBR but I'm just sticking with my AHC setup .. i'll jump back in the MBR game next year...


Sweet man. Let me know how you like it. I think I might stay in AHC this year too. I'm not 100% sure yet. I want to go to open but i have to wait for my sight and I think I like shooting my short bar better. We'll see.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Here's my new toy. Its a 2012 Elite Pulse. Picked it up this morning. Bow holds rock solid and is got to be the smoothest drawing speed bow I've shot. Chronoed at 285fps with a 365.5gr arrow @ 27"dl and 63lbs.


----------



## alfabuck

Very nice!!! I wish you the best of luck and success with it bro.


----------



## baird794

i would like to thank jason and the crew for coming out to cree lake and shooting today. i had a great time with you guys. i lmao. lol
i really like the enforcer stab and can't wait to get to shoot with it more. I hope to see you guys at the n.e. mini triple crown. 
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Great looking Elite Joe, good luck with it!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## dbuzz40

Bob it was great meeting you man. I'm glad you got to experience some of our craziness today haha. Next time don't set the course so dang hard so we stand a chance 

Dustin


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

baird794 said:


> i would like to thank jason and the crew for coming out to cree lake and shooting today. i had a great time with you guys. i lmao. lol
> i really like the enforcer stab and can't wait to get to shoot with it more. I hope to see you guys at the n.e. mini triple crown.
> Thanks,
> Bob Baird


I hear you guys got some snakes out there on that course!!!


----------



## CHobbs

Just got my new Vendetta stab last week. Shot at the outdoor range for the first time with it. It was sweet!!!!!! I am really looking forward to doing some serious shooting with that stab.

Thanks for the sweet product Jason!!!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Haha...yea there were a few snakes around today. We would never mess with Jason though, as we know he hates snakes :wink:


----------



## baird794

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I hear you guys got some snakes out there on that course!!!


when your in the weeds lookin for arrows that happens lmao it's a cool pic


----------



## jfuller17

CHobbs said:


> Just got my new Vendetta stab last week. Shot at the outdoor range for the first time with it. It was sweet!!!!!! I am really looking forward to doing some serious shooting with that stab.
> 
> Thanks for the sweet product Jason!!!!!


Thanks for choosing us! Welcome to the family man. Super glad to have you


----------



## jfuller17

baird794 said:


> when your in the weeds lookin for arrows that happens lmao it's a cool pic



Bob that is so true! Mike thinks his arrows are made of gold I think. LOL


----------



## rdraper_3

Cree Lake was a blast again. I thought it was set really good. I did better this time around, but it still sucked, 289. Missy about pissed her pants when she saw that snake next to the stake she had to shoot from, it had a little help getting next to the stake though.....lol.


----------



## jfuller17

You guys and the dang snakes.....some day you will all pay for those little jokes......


----------



## baird794

i hope everyone had a safe and happy easter!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks I had a great Easter and I hope everyone did the same.


----------



## jfuller17

Well guys its offical. We will have a small set-up this year in Bedford IN. for the first leg of the triple crown. If any of you guys are shooting there stop in and say hi.


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Well guys its offical. We will have a small set-up this year in Bedford IN. for the first leg of the triple crown. If any of you guys are shooting there stop in and say hi.



I'm getting really excited to start the IBO season off! I'll definitely swing by the booth when I'm there next month!!


----------



## alfabuck

I might be there. Ill drop in and say what's up if I'm there.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Jay, are you going down to hoss hills on Sunday?


----------



## dbuzz40

Rockinxj00 said:


> Jay, are you going down to hoss hills on Sunday?


ur lucky i cant be there jones lol


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jfuller17 said:


> Well guys its offical. We will have a small set-up this year in Bedford IN. for the first leg of the triple crown. If any of you guys are shooting there stop in and say hi.


If it wasn't such a long drive from NY I'd stop by for a visit with ya Jason!


----------



## Rockinxj00

dbuzz40 said:


> ur lucky i cant be there jones lol


You know Im not even in the same league Dustin, but it's always fun to shoot with ya. Nothing but good old razzin.


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> You know Im not even in the same league Dustin, but it's always fun to shoot with ya. Nothing but good old razzin.


Well he was sat. He lost his man hood and shot the hunting class instead of open. LOL He never does that. Must be that Borkholder coming out a little.


----------



## jfuller17

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> If it wasn't such a long drive from NY I'd stop by for a visit with ya Jason!


Yeah man it would be cool to meet you sometime


----------



## dbuzz40

haha Jason you're just bitter I kicked your butt. Yes, I did shoot from the hunter stakes because i have a HUNTER set up and it's a brand new bow...just trying to break it in. If I remember correctly i tied for first. :wink:


----------



## rdraper_3

Anybody going to Hoss Hills this weekend??


----------



## Beentown

I am going down to Mao's place on the 21st for a shoot. May bring a few others with me.


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> haha Jason you're just bitter I kicked your butt. Yes, I did shoot from the hunter stakes because i have a HUNTER set up and it's a brand new bow...just trying to break it in. If I remember correctly i tied for first. :wink:


I will have you know 2 things.....you didn't kick MY butt cause you wouldn't shoot in my class jr. Second hunting bow or not we have never shot hunting stakes. We always took any set-up and went to the max. If you beat me in open class then you beat me. You can't take a hunter score and compare it to open bud.


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Anybody going to Hoss Hills this weekend??


Yes I am going.


----------



## rdraper_3

Cool. Can you bring that stuff for me?


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Cool. Can you bring that stuff for me?


Yes I will text you the price as well man.


----------



## rdraper_3

Sounds good to me Jason. Thanks again!!


----------



## dbuzz40

jfuller17 said:


> I will have you know 2 things.....you didn't kick MY butt cause you wouldn't shoot in my class jr. Second hunting bow or not we have never shot hunting stakes. We always took any set-up and went to the max. If you beat me in open class then you beat me. You can't take a hunter score and compare it to open bud.


I have no problem stepping back to the big boy stakes next time man. You should know that. Just wanted to get my bearings with the new one with turkey season approaching. I'll bring my open rig next time I'm home and then we'll really start shooting long distance! max out our sight tapes!! We'll have to show Mike what shootings all about. haha


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> I have no problem stepping back to the big boy stakes next time man. You should know that. Just wanted to get my bearings with the new one with turkey season approaching. I'll bring my open rig next time I'm home and then we'll really start shooting long distance! max out our sight tapes!! We'll have to show Mike what shootings all about. haha


That's more like it. Glad to see your man hood is back. Lol


----------



## alfabuck

Nice talking to you last night Jay and I'm very happy that Vendetta is doing awesome but why would I expect anything less!!!


----------



## faston2

Three days in a row was a mistake for this guy. Holding out for Tomzilla, but I couldn't give this one a 4th free pass. Especially when he gets bold enough today to strut in front of the Dave Smith's.:wink:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats man, great looking bird!


----------



## alfabuck

faston2 said:


> Three days in a row was a mistake for this guy. Holding out for Tomzilla, but I couldn't give this one a 4th free pass. Especially when he gets bold enough today to strut in front of the Dave Smith's.:wink:


Poor thing didnt have a chance lol!


----------



## tooktakdrvr

Congratulations on a great bird

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lefty150

Check it out.....


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Three days in a row was a mistake for this guy. Holding out for Tomzilla, but I couldn't give this one a 4th free pass. Especially when he gets bold enough today to strut in front of the Dave Smith's.:wink:


Very Nice Brian!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

lefty150 said:


> Check it out.....
> 
> View attachment 1338417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1338418
> 
> 
> View attachment 1338419


Jeff the shirt looks great man! Love the Vendetta logo especially


----------



## lefty150

Yep....looooks goooood!!! Lol


----------



## Hallsway

jfuller17 said:


> Well guys its offical. We will have a small set-up this year in Bedford IN. for the first leg of the triple crown. If any of you guys are shooting there stop in and say hi.


Thats very cool. Hey Jason, This is Todd from Hallsway to the Outdoors is Columbia City. I recently became a dealer for you a couple months ago. We just got our new shop opened up. You need to come down and check us out sometime. 

I guess you where shooting at Cree Lake last Saturday, but I had no idea that was you. Ray must of thought I didnt need introduced to you. LOL. Would like to meet ya soon.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Need some input here guys...for 3D this year (IBO) deciding on what class to shoot. either MBR or Open class. Any thoughts/suggestions to help me make up my mind? I've been shooting an Open class set-up these past few months, but never shot anything other than HC in the past.


----------



## faston2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Need some input here guys...for 3D this year (IBO) deciding on what class to shoot. either MBR or Open class. Any thoughts/suggestions to help me make up my mind? I've been shooting an Open class set-up these past few months, but never shot anything other than HC in the past.


Chad,

Here's how I decided long ago to shoot open: I found it much easier for me to concentrate on target with one pin centered in my scope. I could see the whole target, which in turn allowed me to focus on the 12. Clubs around here only average about 3-8 yards further on the open vs. MBR with the occasional +10 yd variety. For a short period a couple of years ago, I switched back to pins and struggled even at the shorter distances. The single pin was so ingrained into my head that the excess pins provided clutter that took my focus off the target. The single pin gave me clear focus. With clear focus, it was just fun and you simply shot the target, usually leading to better shots and scores. 

That being said; am I encouraging you to shoot open or release class? No. It's like getting a new bow. If you feel comfortable and confident with how you're shooting an open setup, go for it. If you try it and miss the pins, switch back. America - where you can feel free to change your mind.:usa2: Remember. Even in serious competition, if you're not having fun and enjoying it, why the heck continue to torture yourself?



Anybody who questions your decision......send 'em my way and I'll straighten 'em out.:wink: If you're ever in my neck of the woods, give me a shout. You can shoot with me anytime!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Thanks for the advice. I'm shooting my bow set up with a single pin with 3X lens very well. I'm definitely leaning towards shooting Open, judging the extra yardage will be the learning curve for me. I know I shoot better with a single pin, like you mentioned the clear sight picture really helps...especially on those longer shots for me.


----------



## alfabuck

I think your better off going to open. First off depending on how fast your bow is your gonna have at least four pins to deal with. MBR is one of the toughest classes in IBO since you are shooting a good distance while still having to split pins and like Faston said there is a lot going on in your sight picture. I believe even though you are shooting the extra five yards in open your scores will probably be better do to the single pin and lens. You can concentrate more on executing a good shoot and not worrying about splitting pins and trying to worrying where to hold on the target. Both classes alow unlimited stabs and glue in points so pretty much it comes down to what you are more comfortable with. If it were me I would go to open and not look back. Good luck in whatever you choose Chad.


----------



## Rockinxj00

rdraper_3 said:


> Anybody going to Hoss Hills this weekend??


I will e ther as well. Jay we need to hook up so I can pay you for that bar buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

Hallsway said:


> Thats very cool. Hey Jason, This is Todd from Hallsway to the Outdoors is Columbia City. I recently became a dealer for you a couple months ago. We just got our new shop opened up. You need to come down and check us out sometime.
> 
> I guess you where shooting at Cree Lake last Saturday, but I had no idea that was you. Ray must of thought I didnt need introduced to you. LOL. Would like to meet ya soon.


Yes I will come check you out man. I have been wanting to anyway. Yeah I wondered if that might of been you there as well, but wasent sure and Mikey didnt say much.....well he did say a lot actually just not about that! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Have to agree with everyone else Chad. I say move up. Yeah it might be a learning curve at first but it will make you better.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Guys, thanks for the advice...I'm going to stick with my current set-up and move up and shoot Open this year.


----------



## rdraper_3

Chad, I shot HC last year and I'm moving up to MBR class ONLY because I like shooting fixed pins. Shooting with only 1 pin I think will mess me up especially with having to adjust my sight all the time. I'm shooting fast enough that I can be off a couple of yards and still be somewhat ok on score. I debated on shooting open class and when shooting the local 3D courses here I have been shooting from the open class stake, but lately that has put me in my place because my yardage estimation was off. Now then, I will be moving up to open class next year or the year after that. I like a challenging shot but for right now open is not for me. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## rdraper_3

Yes Todd, I didn't introduce you because you were getting your bow out and stuff, sorry. I'm sure we'll all get together real soon and shoot together.


----------



## faston2

Got a little bored today and turned one of my 3 EZ7's into an E-Mag (or a 32" Z7). Took a Z cam and put it on my EZ. Draw length was a little long so I put a 26.5 to get within an eighth of my 27" EZ. Draw weight increased 1 pound. ATA and brace stayed the same 32 and 7. I put a string grub on the string just like a Z7. Centershot 13/16".

After all said and done I gained 15 fps from the original EZ. So if you stretched it out to 30" and 70 lbs @ 5 gn/lb. it should IBO around 335. Not bad for a little rainy day experiment. 

And it groups pretty well. Although I could use either my Enforcer or a P.I.C. off the side to go with the 11" P.I.C. that's on the front.....just to tighten up that group a little more:eyebrows:


----------



## alfabuck

That's pretty cool man. Sounds like a nice setup. Your like me , constantly tinkering with my bows. Let us know how it works out dude.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

pretty cool faston!!! gaining 15fps is a huge + !!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Sweet looking bow man.


----------



## alfabuck

Got my new toy today fellas. The best bow I've shot to date hands down!


----------



## jfuller17

Nice! Told you man. These Supras are the cats meow! !!


----------



## faston2

alfabuck said:


> Got my new toy today fellas. The best bow I've shot to date hands down!


Nice brother!


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> View attachment 1340033
> Got my new toy today fellas. The best bow I've shot to date hands down!


That's a sharp looking bow John... so what class you sticking with this year? Advanced hunter or Open?


----------



## alfabuck

Wanted to go to open but I'm still waiting on my sight so for now advanced.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Sweet looking PSE Johnny!


----------



## alfabuck

Guys I just invented something for archery that has never been thought of and will revolutionize the archery industry. I built a half fast prototype today and it is awesome. I will be building a better prototype and will be putting it through its paces over the next year. It will benefit novices to pros. I'm so excited. I'll keep you guys updated you guys will be the first to see them but it won't be for a while.


----------



## jfuller17

Well here she is. My new 3-D/Turkey bow. I guess me and Alfa are on team B.S. (Black Supra) LOL These bows are really awesome. I cant believe for the price of the bow they perform this great. I have shot the Dominator 3-D as well and in my opinion I will take the Supra all day long. I have it set at 28.5" draw and 60 pounds. With my hunting arrow that weighs roughly 385 grain it shoots 280FPS. With a IBO grain arrow at 300 grains it shoots 317 FPS. So it is for sure doing what is advertised. If anyone is in the market for a new bow, give these Supras a look. They are crazy sweet. O yeah and it bullet holed on the first shot. Cant beat it guys.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Guys I just invented something for archery that has never been thought of and will revolutionize the archery industry. I built a half fast prototype today and it is awesome. I will be building a better prototype and will be putting it through its paces over the next year. It will benefit novices to pros. I'm so excited. I'll keep you guys updated you guys will be the first to see them but it won't be for a while.


Get on John.....we are waiting.


----------



## J-Daddy

Fuller, tie your Limbdriver cord into your split harness... They work great like that on the PSE's and its a cleaner setup with less cord and no crap to stick on your limbs.


----------



## jfuller17

J-Daddy said:


> Fuller, tie your Limbdriver cord into your split harness... They work great like that on the PSE's and its a cleaner setup with less cord and no crap to stick on your limbs.


I actually have a new set of strings coming and also a cord to match


----------



## VAHUNTER01

great lookin setup Jason


----------



## tooktakdrvr

Sweet setup

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Well here she is. My new 3-D/Turkey bow. I guess me and Alfa are on team B.S. (Black Supra) LOL These bows are really awesome. I cant believe for the price of the bow they perform this great. I have shot the Dominator 3-D as well and in my opinion I will take the Supra all day long. I have it set at 28.5" draw and 60 pounds. With my hunting arrow that weighs roughly 385 grain it shoots 280FPS. With a IBO grain arrow at 300 grains it shoots 317 FPS. So it is for sure doing what is advertised. If anyone is in the market for a new bow, give these Supras a look. They are crazy sweet. O yeah and it bullet holed on the first shot. Cant beat it guys.


Sweet man!!! Team BS hahaha that's great. Good luck with it Jay!!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Shot the first shoot at hoss hill this morning, was kinda rushed because I didnt know I was going to shoot this morning. Had a good first round when the winds were at there lowest (still windy) and shot a 204. Second round the winds were nasty as storms were in the area and I managed to shoot my first 5 and ended up with a 191. Not to bad considering I was using my hunting bow in the open class (dang centurion sight). Other than the wind everything was great, temps were nice, smooth shoot and got to talk to some nice people, oh I even got to talk to Jason!


----------



## alfabuck

Grip......gone!


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah Jones it was a fun day. The winds were nuts!! I ended up a couple down form open stakes today. I need to add some nose weight to the bar and it will help, but I am ok with it considering a put it together last night. We had a full house with all Saras nephews and even her brother in law got in on the action now. He did good for his first shoot. Sara ended up 22 down which I was happy with since she hasent been shooting at all lately. It was a good time for sure.


----------



## JONEZ24

I was lucky to get my first round in before the winds got too out of hand. The second round it was hit or miss with the winds and it didn't help that I didn't have much weight on my stab for my hunting rig. I definitely see adding more weight to help steady the bow in those conditions.

That is some good shooting for Sara if she hasn't been shooting but it sounds like she shoots as often as Lindsey. I think Lindz could tear up the women's stakes if she would practice and let herself shoot from the women's stake. She always has to shoot with the guys from the open stake, she doesn't want an advantage. Maybe she could talk Dustin into shooting with the big boys:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

Jay I said heck with it and took all the decals off. Now it looks sick man!


----------



## alfabuck

Good shooting Sara show the boys how it's done !


----------



## Rockinxj00

I wish I could of shot half as good as you guys did today. I felt good about it since I haven't shot the SR-71 hardly at all. I had a couple misses because I got yarded bad. But hey at least my arrow made it to the target huh Nick? I think a couple more rounds withe 71 and I should be ok. Just a lot different than the Maxxis.


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah, dad had a good round going until he hit the release at 1/4 draw, that arrow never had a chance. I wish I could take the 1 five I had today back and try it again! I feel good though, I didn't even think I would get the chance to shoot today and shot well to boot. You are rit about the SR, it is a completely different style than the Hoyt.


----------



## alfabuck

Look what the mailman brought me.


----------



## faston2

alfabuck said:


> Look what the mailman brought me.


:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Looks good John....what do you guys think of the heads?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looking good Johnny!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Looks good John....what do you guys think of the heads?


They are awesome Jay thanks a lot man. Steph also said thank you she loves hers. Thanks guys for the compliments.


----------



## jfuller17

I have Atomic Jerseys working on Shooter shirt for Vendetta. As you guys all no I love flames! This is what he has come up with the first drawing wise. Would love to hear some feedback from you fellas.


----------



## jfuller17

Guys be honest also. If you would change anything let us know. Nothing is set in stone.


----------



## J-Daddy

I dig it Fuller, but I'm a big fan of flames, skulls and anything sinister looking.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Oh yea that is sick.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys here is the final version. We have worked through this with Atomic Archery. LOL This is the design. If anyone wants one they need to PM me to get the details. I know its short notice, but I need to get the order in by Tuesday so they can get run soon. They are very busy. Its not just for staff guys either. If you want one let me know. These are the best Shooter shirts in the business. Your name is no extra charge. If you want any additional logos it will cost you extra 10.00. You can e-mail me or PM me for more details.


----------



## faston2

That's what me's talkin 'bout!


----------



## alfabuck

I like the gray way better man. Looks awesome.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys.....jerseys are 75.00 for everyone that wants one and staff shooters get a 25% discount. If you want one I need the money by Tuesday the 24th. If you want any extra logos or a hoodie or long sleeve version it will cost 10.00 more. Your name on the back does not cost anything extra. So when you are ordering I will need to know your name that you want on the back and front. The only logos that you can not add without permission is all the bow companies. If they say you can then they will do it. I want to say these jerseys cost a little more then most, but the ink is actually in the fabric and will basically never fade or wear out. This is what all the top bow manufactures are using now.


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok, I think I'm just gonna have to get one. My wife will just have to deal with it, I'm already in the doghouse so what's one more time......LOL. I'm in for an XL one Jason!!


----------



## asa1485

looks really good


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Love the shooter shirt design Jason...I've been spending *A LOT* of cash lately, hopefully the wife will let me get one!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey Jones...I saw your post. Don't think it slipped through the cracks. Haha...anytime you wanna go just let me know. Bowhunter stakes, open stakes, indoor, field, fita, shooting backwards, or anything else you can think of :wink: I'm looking forward to being home for the summer so I can shoot with you fools. Cya soon. And thanks for the info on the fiber JOnes

Dustin


----------



## jfuller17

Did the first dip today to see what we think........probably going to use the soft touch coating also. May play with some more patterns also. Will stay with black weights though. I will post more pics when we get more done. I just wanted everyone to know we are working on it.


----------



## nimrod1034

Looks badass man I like it!


----------



## JONEZ24

I love the look! It doesn't match any of the set ups I have but they look awesome.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Looking good Jason ... might have to get one in Realtree AP to match my new Elite.


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfuller17

Heres another pic.......


----------



## baird794

jason, that's a killer shirt. it looks awsome, and tell mike we found his 80,000 dollar arrow and he can buy it back for 60,000 cause we have to split the money 3 ways lol!!!! hope to see you all sat. 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## alfabuck

Got my new BCY 8190 string material today to put on the old Supra. I can't wait to test out this new material since it is supposedly the strongest and thinnest material ever. It should look sick in solid purple. I'll post pics when I get it put on and let you guys know how I like it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

The dipped stab looks sweet Jason...lots of guys are looking for camo stabs and this addition to an already great product should sell really well. Good job as usual!


----------



## faston2

alfabuck said:


> Got my new BCY 8190 string material today to put on the old Supra. I can't wait to test out this new material since it is supposedly the strongest and thinnest material ever. It should look sick in solid purple. I'll post pics when I get it put on and let you guys know how I like it.


I've got 8190 on all 3 of my EZ's (sorry one is now an EMag) I've got hundreds of shots in each and the peep has never turned even the slightest and the timing has never moved any either. IMO the best strings I've gotten from Winner's Choice to date.

Enjoy!


----------



## J-Daddy

I got some solid Flo-Green strings in 8190 coming from Breathn for my new Afflixtion sometime.

sent from an old tin can with a really long string.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

i done my Recluse up in Flo Green and Black. best lookin setup i have owned.


----------



## nimrod1034

My dads prime shift. 

I'm just about done building the xs2 string set for the bow. I'll take some more pictures when I put those on.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awesome man!


----------



## rdraper_3

I have a new shooting buddy!!! I finally got some youth arrows for my sons bow and now he's hooked!! I love this!! Looks like he will be going to some shoots with dad this summer


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys on the shirts I have a decent amount of orders now and here is what we need to do......if you want a shirt send paypal as a gift to [email protected] Again I need the money and orders by Tuesday. Staff price is $56.25 regular is 75.00. (add 10.00 if you want another logos added). I also need the name you want on the shirt and the sponsors and where you want them located. If you are not sure if he has the logo you want to call atomic archery and talk to Jesse. I have his number if you need it. This way when the orders come in I will have all of them on file with what you want. That will help me out.


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> I have a new shooting buddy!!! I finally got some youth arrows for my sons bow and now he's hooked!! I love this!! Looks like he will be going to some shoots with dad this summer


Thats great Ray!


----------



## toddz7

I just would like to say thankyou for a great looking stab and it shoots and feels awsome. just got it in the mail was able to shoot a few rounds with it. Ill play with it more tomorrow.
todd


----------



## JONEZ24

Welcome to the crew, I am sure you will love shooting with the enforcer!


----------



## faston2

toddz7 said:


> I just would like to say thankyou for a great looking stab and it shoots and feels awsome. just got it in the mail was able to shoot a few rounds with it. Ill play with it more tomorrow.
> todd


:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Ok guys on the shirts I have a decent amount of orders now and here is what we need to do......if you want a shirt send paypal as a gift to [email protected] Again I need the money and orders by Tuesday. Staff price is $56.25 regular is 75.00. (add 10.00 if you want another logos added). I also need the name you want on the shirt and the sponsors and where you want them located. If you are not sure if he has the logo you want to call atomic archery and talk to Jesse. I have his number if you need it. This way when the orders come in I will have all of them on file with what you want. That will help me out.


I should be honory staff for shooting the biggest deer last season while using a Vendetta ... lol jk ...  :thumbup: 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Hey jay, I had some trouble finding sizing on the website, did you happen to find out if they do tall bubba sized ones?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm just the opposite, I need short midget size!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

toddz7 said:


> I just would like to say thankyou for a great looking stab and it shoots and feels awsome. just got it in the mail was able to shoot a few rounds with it. Ill play with it more tomorrow.
> todd


Welcome to the Vendetta family, always nice to have some new guys shooting these awesome bars. I'm from western NY, where in upstate are you from?


----------



## faston2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm just the opposite, I need short midget size!!!


HAHA!! 

I totally sympathize with you. I'm kinda built like a bratwurst (for lack of a better term) with arms and legs.:icon_1_lol:

But I'll make that large look dead sexy.:jaw:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Vendetta Archery fully equipped Evo*

Few pics I just took after shooting some arrows today.


----------



## toddz7

treestand im just down the road about and hour from you . Im in the elmira corning area so far so the stab is great im going home to play with it some more tonight. need to have my bow shotting for sunday.my new bow showed up wendsday and the stabelizershowed up thursday


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool, what bow did you get?


----------



## faston2

Up at 5, and now I'm off to the club to set one last target and open up for today's shoot. Three days in a row getting ready for this weekend and I'm tired. In the end, it's going to be a fantastic shoot. 40 targets and 65 degrees and sunny--What a way to spend a Saturday! Despite the 32 degree start, it will be a perfect weather weekend to shoot some foam. Open and men's release classes better do some pre-game stretching!:wink: 


Hope everyone in Vendettaland has a successful shooting weekend. Be safe.


----------



## toddz7

Mathews mr7 black 28.5/60 had a chance to shoot this morning and things are coming together real good realy likening the new bar . I have it set to the far left with and extra 2 oz on left side sight level is dead on at full draw and steady. Which is saying something I shake like a dog &&itting razor blades lol. Troops have tightened up real nice.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's pretty much how I ran the weights on my Enforcers...4 oz. on the sight/rest side and 6 oz. on the opposite side. The Enforcer is hands down the best HC (12" and shorter) stab I've ever used.


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm headed to Ouabache Archers in the mornig with the Hall'sway crew!! Can't wait to shoot a course I've never been to


----------



## alfabuck

Shot my first 3 d of the season yesterday and had a blast. Used the new t head and it worked awesome. Shot ok but I got to work on numbers and get used to Rhynhart targets. Those things fooled me big time because I'm used to the sizes of the Mckenzies. I'll be carrying a range finder around for a while now lol.


----------



## jfuller17

Didnt get to shoot much this weekend cause I helped dad on race car on saturday and hung out with Paige most of the day today. I am just about finished with the tune on the Supra. Got the new threads on today and broke them in. They are Jeremys customs from North Carolina. So far they are working out great. I will spend some more time with them tomorrow.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

sweet lookin Rig Jason!!! great color choice.


----------



## rdraper_3

Had a good/bad day at Ouabache Archers today. I was shooting pretty decent and when we got to target #30 we decided that would be the last one we shoot because of the wind and cold. So I go 1st, then Missy then Todd. Missy got an 11, I got a high 10 then it's Todd's turn. He dead centered the nock on my Challengers with his Magnums and his arrow bounced out of mine. Missy and I were watching thru our binoculars and it was pretty damn cool to watch. Now I'm down 2 arrows......lol.


----------



## alfabuck

Strings look sick Jay I'll be getting mine put on tomorrow.


----------



## alfabuck

Anybody who has a Supra might want to try this setup out. I used a 5" T bar at the lower threaded hole on mine and my bow balances and holds like a rock. I opted out of using a rear bar and am running my offset with the weights on the tbar. I might end up running another 2 ozs on the off set but for now it's working great. I'm sure anybody who doesn't necessarily want to buy a stab setup from Jay could benefit from buying a t bar just for this purpose.


----------



## alfabuck

I can literally wrap my pointer finger around and touch my thumb around the grip and the bow balances beautifully.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice John! That set-up works great! With the new heads you would even have a few more adjustment options as well with being able to offset the head. Thanks for sharing the pics buddy.


----------



## alfabuck

Jay I would like to maybe have you build me a little wider t bar if you still have the material for it. I might wanna try a 10" t or so. I actually showed the setup on general archery under the Supra ME tuning thread. I told them you probably would be willing to make a custom t bar length if they requested it. I hope it didn't get me in trouble with you lol. I think a lttle wider one might just be that much better.


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> View attachment 1346909
> View attachment 1346910
> Anybody who has a Supra might want to try this setup out. I used a 5" T bar at the lower threaded hole on mine and my bow balances and holds like a rock. I opted out of using a rear bar and am running my offset with the weights on the tbar. I might end up running another 2 ozs on the off set but for now it's working great. I'm sure anybody who doesn't necessarily want to buy a stab setup from Jay could benefit from buying a t bar just for this purpose.


John I messed with a similar setup on my Afflixtion and and was liking it as well. I am still doing some more tweaking and I was really throwing around the idea in my head about trying a wider setup as well.


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah it does work well Bri. I Definitely believe the wider t would work a little better. I also think it might depend on how much weight you run on your front bar.


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Yeah it does work well Bri. I Definitely believe the wider t would work a little better. I also think it might depend on how much weight you run on your front bar.


Yeah......and Jason needs to come up with mounts that go into holes made for Quivers since some bows don't have extra mounting holes.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah......and Jason needs to come up with mounts that go into holes made for Quivers since some bows don't have extra mounting holes.


Where have you been Brian? We have them for sale now for a few months!


----------



## jfuller17

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Hey jay, I had some trouble finding sizing on the website, did you happen to find out if they do tall bubba sized ones?


Chad they go up to a 6x is what the website said bud. I was told they fit like a t shirt. Hope this helps.


----------



## jfuller17

Guys dont forget tomorrow is when I put in the order if you want a jersey please get me your order and Money. Thanks.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Hey Jay,

Will the shirts be ready by Bedford?


----------



## alfabuck

I'm hurting for money right now Jay so I'm gonna have to get mine at a later date. I got my Supra strung and tuned today. I dropped my DL down to 29.5" and I have the bow at 63lbs and I'm getting 327-328 fps out of her. I'm really impressed considering the ata and brace on this bow. I also got my sight rail today so all I need is my scope once I get some money.


----------



## jfuller17

ohiohunter02 said:


> Hey Jay,
> 
> Will the shirts be ready by Bedford?


I am hoping but cant promise. The reason the date is so tight is because even squeezing us in now it could still be 4 weeks. If we wait another week it could go for a couple months or more. Thats the best I can tell you.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> View attachment 1347645
> View attachment 1347646
> View attachment 1347648
> I'm hurting for money right now Jay so I'm gonna have to get mine at a later date. I got my Supra strung and tuned today. I dropped my DL down to 29.5" and I have the bow at 63lbs and I'm getting 327-328 fps out of her. I'm really impressed considering the ata and brace on this bow. I also got my sight rail today so all I need is my scope once I get some money.


Very nice John!!! That thing looks great and the speed is awesome. I am telling you these bows are a sleeper for sure.


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> I am hoping but cant promise. The reason the date is so tight is because even squeezing us in now it could still be 4 weeks. If we wait another week it could go for a couple months or more. Thats the best I can tell you.


No problem. I'll just cross my fingers, lol.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcbow1971

Man I totally forgot about them.....lol.....Yeah I need one for sure.


----------



## jfuller17

Putting shirt order in the next hour......


----------



## jfuller17

Shirt order is in! If anyone missed it you can call the Atomic Jersey place and talk to Jesse. Also they will have the shirts on file so later you can also get one but it will cost more.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I tried to call them today to find out of they had tall sizes with no luck... I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## alfabuck

Im gonna get mine later. They look awesome and hope to see them out at some of the big shoots this season.


----------



## VAHUNTER01




----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

VAHUNTER01 said:


>


NICE...congrats!!!


----------



## jfuller17

VAHUNTER01 said:


>


Nice Turkey!!! I have had people texting me pictures of their downed birds all day. Its great!! Sara has some serious website updated to do! Congrats to all the lucky ones that have bagged one all ready


----------



## VAHUNTER01

Dang brother i made the front page of Vendetta's site!!! Thank you!!


----------



## ohio moose

Here's a 2012 Elite Pure with an Enforcer from new Vendetta dealer Baldy's Archery in Ohio (aka baldyhunter)


----------



## jfuller17

Bow looks great! Love string colors. Keep us posted on how you like the bar


----------



## dbuzz40

those string colors are sick on that bow. Awesome set up...hope you like the stab!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

ohio moose said:


> Here's a 2012 Elite Pure with an Enforcer from new Vendetta dealer Baldy's Archery in Ohio (aka baldyhunter)


Very nice...some sweet killer looking threads on that Elite!


----------



## nimrod1034

2011 prime shift with 8" enforcer stab.

I made the strings out of xs2 and they are blue white grey and black. The cables have halo serving that alternates blue then black. Then the dual cam strings are clear halo.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very nice, those Prime's are one of those bows I'd love to shoot someday.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

Great lookin strings Nimrod!!


----------



## nimrod1034

Thank you for the complements. 

They are really nice bows. That one is my dads. Even though I'm a lefty and that bow is right handed I still like it. It feels great when you shoot it and I don't have any dampeners or string silencers on it. I think the enforcer pretty much took care of that. I'm kinda jealous lol. But my next bow will be a centroid.


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet bow and the strings are sick looking!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Reaper woods??


----------



## JONEZ24

I definitely like that pattern, it may look good on the bow I am working the deal on!


----------



## nimrod1034

That does look good!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That Reaper Woods pattern is very cool. jmduep had a Genetix dipped in it and it looked really cool.


----------



## BlueUltra2

I may need to have my bow dipped in that pattern!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

yea that looks very nice.


----------



## alfabuck

My scope arrived today. This new Shrewd scope is awesome. You can mount the pin up down or at any 45 you want. It is one sick scope.it comes with the new .015 fiber which in between 10 and 19. It is one awesome scope fellas.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very nice Johnny.


----------



## jfuller17

That scope does look sweet man!


----------



## Rockinxj00

That reaper woods does look awesome. Dont think it would look good on the Hippie camo lol!


----------



## JONEZ24

What does?


----------



## Rockinxj00

Nothing does!


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> What does?


Fish, Jerry Garcia and left handed smokes. LOL


----------



## dbuzz40

it's goin down in the morning fuller...mark my words. Grandaddy-long beard shall be shot. gobble gobble


----------



## alfabuck

Made an archery room finally. Needed my own space to hang out and work on my bows. Im sitting in here just hanging out by myself and loving every minute of it lol.


----------



## Rockinxj00

jfuller17 said:


> Fish, Jerry Garcia and left handed smokes. LOL


come on now Fuller. why you got to be so harsh? Its Phish by the way, lol!


----------



## JONEZ24

I might have to try to get to pine knob tomorrow. Why did you have to bring it up on the phone Bill! Supposed to be the best day for a while and I have track and madison's birthday on Thursday. I really can't wait for the new bow to get here, I just wish the spare set of limbs I have were black. The inspire will look like my first SR, with black riser and camo limbs.


----------



## faston2

alfabuck said:


> Made an archery room finally. Needed my own space to hang out and work on my bows. Im sitting in here just hanging out by myself and loving every minute of it lol.


Would you like to come clean and reorganize mine? I would share pics but I don't want to be nominated by you chuckleheads to be featured on 'Hoarders'.:icon_1_lol:


Great room by the way.:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

Hahaha!! At the beginning of the day it was our spare dining room that never got used. I just have to build my draw board and get a press once money starts rolling in.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

alfabuck said:


> Made an archery room finally. Needed my own space to hang out and work on my bows. Im sitting in here just hanging out by myself and loving every minute of it lol.
> View attachment 1351708
> View attachment 1351709
> View attachment 1351710


Sweet!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Nick I'm going to try to get over there later. Have a family deal at 2 so hopefully after that.
Dustin, I hate to bring it up again, but don't try to stop a turkey like a deer. Sorry buddy, I had to say it.


----------



## dbuzz40

Bill Jr., I know you don't hate saying that. In fact, you just wanted to bring it up for all to see :wink: For that I hope you blow a target at Pine Knob today haha


----------



## Rockinxj00

Anybody heading to Hueston Woods State park May 12-13 for the R100 in Ohio?


----------



## ohiohunter02

Well here's my AHC setup ... going to get her all dialed in tonight for Bedford...










My Black Eagle Challengers ready to roll!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice good luck with it.


----------



## baird794

jfuller17 said:


> Reaper woods??


that camo is sweet. how much to dip.send me pm on it
Thanks,
bob


----------



## JONEZ24

Well I ave successfully added to my Strother line up! I just worked out a deal to buy/trade for an all black strother inspire. I haven't had time to do anything with it but so far I like what I see. I know it will not be as fast as the SR but its not supposed to be. I think this will be a fun bow to shoot. It came with antler grips on it, I like them but I may go another route with them, I can see some custom grips with color in them to match a future set of threads from Stage 1 strings.

















I think it looks good in the Bow Time Machine but will look better on the 3d range.


----------



## jfuller17

Man all these new great looking bows makes my 3 week old bow already seem old! Nice bows guys! Nick the inspire is a great bow for sure. I bet you will like it. And Joe the strings are sweet. Love the colors!!


----------



## faston2

Great rigs! Hopefully my new one is enroute as I type. 

Jason, anything new on the mesh back hats you were contemplating a couple of months ago???


----------



## alfabuck

JONEZ24 said:


> Well I ave successfully added to my Strother line up! I just worked out a deal to buy/trade for an all black strother inspire. I haven't had time to do anything with it but so far I like what I see. I know it will not be as fast as the SR but its not supposed to be. I think this will be a fun bow to shoot. It came with antler grips on it, I like them but I may go another route with them, I can see some custom grips with color in them to match a future set of threads from Stage 1 strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks good in the Bow Time Machine but will look better on the 3d range.


It is one of the best bows I have ever shot and the bow I compare all other to. I think you'll love it Nick. I'm getting 330 out of mine 59lbs @ 30". Good luck with it and let us know how you like it man.


----------



## alfabuck

Jay how the heck do you not rip your finger off with that Supra lol. I am having grip issues with mine. I have my pointer finger wrapped around the top of the shelf and these mini Fusions are tearing my finger up bad. I have to make a point to drop my finger out of the way or my finger pays a serious price. These mini Fusions are like hard plastic they are so stiff and it seriously hurts lol.


----------



## greatwestern

i will buy one how much?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You can go to www.vendettaarchery.net and place your order. What model\length are you looking to get?


----------



## dbuzz40

Alfa, I thought I was the only person to do that!!! Lol dude it hurts like a b****!! I do it with the hoyts especially and it gets old. Just like you said, I have to make it a point to drop my pointer finger. The 3D duravanes I'm shooting now don't hurt that bad but the fusions suck because they're so hard.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Jay how the heck do you not rip your finger off with that Supra lol. I am having grip issues with mine. I have my pointer finger wrapped around the top of the shelf and these mini Fusions are tearing my finger up bad. I have to make a point to drop my finger out of the way or my finger pays a serious price. These mini Fusions are like hard plastic they are so stiff and it seriously hurts lol.


Learn to grip it right dude! Be happy theres not a broad head on there! Never had any issues here.


----------



## faston2

faston2 said:


> Jason, anything new on the mesh back hats you were contemplating a couple of months ago???


Did I miss a board meeting or something?? HAHA:icon_1_lol:


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Did I miss a board meeting or something?? HAHA:icon_1_lol:


Yeah I want them, but ran out of "play" money for business at the moment. Neede alum. parts more.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah I want them, but ran out of "play" money for business at the moment. Neede alum. parts more.


I hate little details like money. It always screws up the fun stuff......well, unless you have a pile of it. I look for piles of money everytime I go out hunting. Funny; I've yet to find any.:dontknow:


----------



## faston2

Talk about timing. My stab and QD will be here for my Zeus Thursday. Guess what else comes on Thursday???????

I'll give you a hint: it looks alot like this one!!! (....and no J it's not 3 dancing bananas)

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice...Maitland Halo!


----------



## baird794

jason, i got out last sunday to shoot finally and the enforcer works awsome, i can't say enough about it. when i pull the bow back it levels right out for me and haolds like a dream. now only if i can shoot better lol. just wanted to say thanks for a great stab and keep up the great work your doing. we will be shooting the 2nd leg of the n.e. indiana mini triple this weekend at ouabache archers, hope to see u guys there.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## jfuller17

baird794 said:


> jason, i got out last sunday to shoot finally and the enforcer works awsome, i can't say enough about it. when i pull the bow back it levels right out for me and haolds like a dream. now only if i can shoot better lol. just wanted to say thanks for a great stab and keep up the great work your doing. we will be shooting the 2nd leg of the n.e. indiana mini triple this weekend at ouabache archers, hope to see u guys there.
> Thanks,
> Bob Baird


Bob, glad you are liking that bar bud. That shoot is Sunday right? If so I might try and bring Sara with me and shoot it.


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Talk about timing. My stab and QD will be here for my Zeus Thursday. Guess what else comes on Thursday???????
> 
> I'll give you a hint: it looks alot like this one!!! (....and no J it's not 3 dancing bananas)
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana:


Good looking bow man!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

Good Morning Everyone!!!


----------



## faston2

Well, my bow made it today but my stab and QD's somehow managed to go to Leavenworth instead of Lawrence. Thanks Kansas City sorting facility! Must be short on good help these days.


----------



## faston2

Set up today. Sighting in and grouping on Sunday. So far, SOOO good.:wink:


----------



## faston2

faston2 said:


> Well, my bow made it today but my stab and QD's somehow managed to go to Leavenworth instead of Lawrence. Thanks Kansas City sorting facility! Must be short on good help these days.


......and after a brief detour through the historical city of Leavenworth......the new PIC and QD for my Zeus showed up today.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That Maitland looks killer!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That Maitland looks killer!


very nice lookin set up!!


----------



## baird794

jfuller17 said:


> Bob, glad you are liking that bar bud. That shoot is Sunday right? If so I might try and bring Sara with me and shoot it.


jason, the shoot is sunday at ouabache archers in ossian. hope to see you guys there!!!


----------



## Beentown

Another Vendetta stab will be at Worlds  30mph wind and 2" of rain in a couple hours didn't slow me down TOO much. The worst part was that I was sick as a dog...


----------



## VAHUNTER01

thanks Jason for adding both heads for the Enforcer to the auction. that should really help!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Did some shooting today. Put my Enforcer on my Evo today for the first time. Now I've been shooting my Grudge/P.I.C these last few months. I gotta say, I just love the Enforcer. Easily the best bar I've ever shot. I swear it was made just for me.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

What's the Vendetta Nation got going on this beautiful Sunday afternoon? I'm doing some shooting today, keeping the Enforcer on my bow for awhile I think. Seems weird, but I shoot my Enforcer better than my Grudge/P.I.C set up. I've got a Spot-Hogg Tommy Hogg sight coming this week. Might even get out and chase some turkeys next weekend.


----------



## JONEZ24

Just got back from a local shoot and when I looked at the board for the last shoot I was presently surprised to see at least 4 vendetta shooters at or near the top. Vendetta went 1-3 in open class and Sara won the women's class. 

Today, I shot my new inspire for the 1st time on the 3d course a day after setting it up and shot ok. I ended up with 194 on a 20 target course but left several manageable shots out on the course. I shot another 2 rounds with my SR, the best being an even 200. Still not bad but had a couple get away from me.

Hope everyone else had a great weekend!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool, congrats to all the Vendetta shooters...a BIG congrats to Sara on winning the womens class, way to go girl!


----------



## Vendetta2

Looks like Vendetta cleaned house at Hoss Hills couple weekends ago. I was pretty happy with the way i shot. Guess I should be since it was good enough to win. That is awsome. Jason and I went to a shoot in Fort Wayne, it was an awsome course, very challanging. We had a lot of fun. It was just him and I so we had a date day!!


----------



## Vendetta2

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Very cool, congrats to all the Vendetta shooters...a BIG congrats to Sara on winning the womens class, way to go girl!


Thanks


----------



## rdraper_3

I ended up with a 393 at Hoss Hills today. I wanted to go to Ossian but nobody showed up at the shop to go with me. I got to meet and shoot with Travis Ball and David Vu today, and their friend Jason Longmire. Talked to Nick as well. Vendetta was definitely in full force at Hoss Hills today. What got me was the Rinehart targets, I'm used to Mckenzie targets.


----------



## Wvuhunter23

Jason has a top noch product and really take care of all of his customers I will always use vendetta and don't have no reason to think of going anywhere.Thanks again Jason.


----------



## BlueUltra2

rdraper_3 said:


> I ended up with a 393 at Hoss Hills today. I wanted to go to Ossian but nobody showed up at the shop to go with me. I got to meet and shoot with Travis Ball and David Vu today, and their friend Jason Longmire. Talked to Nick as well. Vendetta was definitely in full force at Hoss Hills today. What got me was the Rinehart targets, I'm used to Mckenzie targets.


It was nice to finally meet you yesterday. Hopefully next time we shoot together I won't suck so bad. I still can't figure out what's going on with the high/right shots but I better get it figured out REALLY quick!


----------



## rdraper_3

It was nice to finally meet you too Travis. I had a good time shooting even though I wasn't shooting the best either. I just got to thinking last night, HC and MBR are grouped together and shoot the same course at Bedford, so when you guys get down there give me a call and we can go shoot together.


----------



## BlueUltra2

Are you going to leave me any room in the 11 after you launch those lincoln logs into it? Lol!!


----------



## rdraper_3

Lmao, maybe I'll leave you guys a little room.....


----------



## jfuller17

Ray, me and Sara went to Ossian on Sunday.......awesome place. Very challenging. Open class was a blast!


----------



## rdraper_3

That's a good course Jason, I'll definitely be going back there. Nobody showed up at the shop this past Sunday otherwise I would've been there. It was set really good the last time I was there so I can just imagine how it was set for that shoot.


----------



## alfabuck

Just got my Inspire restrung with 452x yesterday at Twisted Tribe. My daughters bow got new threads too. They both turned out awesome. These are the best strings money can buy and my man is the best bow tuner I know hands down. Check um.






pink spec and flame with purple halo end serving.






My daughters "Bengal Tiger" 452x. Orange spec and white spec with black halo end serving. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## alfabuck

If anybody needs new strings or tunes let me know. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## alfabuck

Couple more pics.















~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## faston2

alfabuck said:


> Just got my Inspire restrung with 452x yesterday at Twisted Tribe. My daughters bow got new threads too. They both turned out awesome. These are the best strings money can buy and my man is the best bow tuner I know hands down. Check um. My daughters "Bengal Tiger" 452x. Orange spec and white spec with black halo end serving.
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


Good looking strings John. Although we all know that yours are the pink ones. :tongue:


----------



## faston2

Got a little bored at the shop today and decided to do a little 'cut the golf tee' challenge with a buddy of mine. 20 yards 1 shot per round. The goal being cut the shaft in half. Round 3, I was up first. I asked him if this counted.:wink: 

Then I said, maybe you should get an Enforcer.







Happy shooting fellow 'Enforcers'!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice!


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to remind everyone that we will be setting up a booth at the Bedord Indiana shoot next weekend. Stop by and say hi if you are going.


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, I'll stop by the booth along with the rest of the gang from Hall'sway!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone that we will be setting up a booth at the Bedord Indiana shoot next weekend. Stop by and say hi if you are going.


Definitely will come by and hang out with you and Sara lol!!! It should be cool to finally meet you two. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## ohiohunter02

I'll be swinging by ... be great to finally meet ya and some of the other Vendetta crew ..

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well my daughter and I are heading to Ohio for the R100 tomorrow. Hopefully see more Enforcers this year. I know there will be more than one now that Chloe is rocking one.


----------



## rdraper_3

Got my other Afflixtion back from Athens today!!! Pulling less DW and shooting 3fps faster than I sent it in to get worked on!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Sounds great guys! Cant wait for next weekend. Bill you guys have fun and good luck!


----------



## BlueUltra2

I'll be there to help you out!


----------



## rdraper_3

If anayone local can make it Screaming Eagles in Huntington is having a shoot Sunday. It'll be a great warmup shoot before Bedford!! I'm heading to Bedford Thursday at noon and as soon as we get the camper all set up I plan on hitting the defense course


----------



## BlueUltra2

I would but you gotta keep momma happy! Especially since I'll be gone next weekend.


----------



## alfabuck

The Ultimate Enforcer!!!!!









~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## alfabuck

Refined version with smaller carbon add on rods.






this will be laying it down in Bedford lol. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## alfabuck

Another pic. It looks awesome in person









~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## baird794

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone that we will be setting up a booth at the Bedord Indiana shoot next weekend. Stop by and say hi if you are going.


good luck at bedford guys, jason i hope u sell a truck load of stabs, they work awsome!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's very cool Johnny, how's it shoot/feel? Definitely unique, an Enforcer hybrid!


----------



## alfabuck

It shoots just as good maybe with a little more offset leverage. But it looks cool lol. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## JONEZ24

In the middle of a face lift for one of my SR-71s. I will post pics of it when I am done but so far I am really loving the look. Nice thing is if I don't like it I can redo it really easy. Getting it down to the bare aluminum was easier than I thought so I am wondering when something is going to go wrong!


----------



## alfabuck

I'm gonna use all Jays designs in one.My stab is Rollin' on Dubs son. This thing holds so steady I might be thrown out of AHC because of it. Had to go with a 10" bar since the hubs stick out so far.









~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> I'm gonna use all Jays designs in one.My stab is Rollin' on Dubs son. This thing holds so steady I might be thrown out of AHC because of it. Had to go with a 10" bar since the hubs stick out so far.
> View attachment 1363124
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~




LOL.....that is some serious dubs!!! J may kick you out of the squad.....lol.....

They see me rollin.......They Hatin!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Hahaha I was messing around to see what it would feel like. No difference to me except it looks ugly lol. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL......the only ones I have left is my Custom Orange one that I had Laser engraved....

you coming to Bedford?


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah I'll be there shooting AHC again. Didn't spend enough time with my scope to feel totally confident yet. It should be fun. How bout you?


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## bcbow1971

I am pretty sure I will be there, not sure if I will shoot all in one day or two.....its around 2+ hour drive so not sure yet. I am not 100% sure whether I will shoot MBO or AHC again. My Recluse is shooting so well in hunter classes but my revamped Afflixtion is shooting good as well.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> I'm gonna use all Jays designs in one.My stab is Rollin' on Dubs son. This thing holds so steady I might be thrown out of AHC because of it. Had to go with a 10" bar since the hubs stick out so far.
> View attachment 1363124
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


LMAO!!!! The eyes look sweet on there though it looks like its going to roll you over!


----------



## Mao

Anyone going to the R100 in Stauton Virgina? Me and some buddies are gonna make the trip.


----------



## oct71

alfabuck said:


> I'm gonna use all Jays designs in one.My stab is Rollin' on Dubs son. This thing holds so steady I might be thrown out of AHC because of it. Had to go with a 10" bar since the hubs stick out so far.
> View attachment 1363124
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


I think your on to something. Use your bow as a game cart too. Great idea!

looks cool anyway.


----------



## faston2

My 3D rig is finally sighted in. I have enough room to go out to 110 I think but stopped at 100 for now. Too fast for ASA if I go to Metropolis, so I will probably shoot the Grudge and PIC on my Zeus for that.

I just hope to be able to go and see some Vendetta folks. Anyone planning on going to the Met?


----------



## VAHUNTER01

alfabuck said:


> I'm gonna use all Jays designs in one.My stab is Rollin' on Dubs son. This thing holds so steady I might be thrown out of AHC because of it. Had to go with a 10" bar since the hubs stick out so far.
> View attachment 1363124
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


now thats funny!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> My 3D rig is finally sighted in. I have enough room to go out to 110 I think but stopped at 100 for now. Too fast for ASA if I go to Metropolis, so I will probably shoot the Grudge and PIC on my Zeus for that.
> 
> I just hope to be able to go and see some Vendetta folks. Anyone planning on going to the Met?


Those bows look sick man. I am really liking how they look.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

jfuller17 said:


> Those bows look sick man. I am really liking how they look.


i agree!! very sharp!!


----------



## alfabuck

She's ready to rock!!!!!









~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## rdraper_3

How many guys will be in Bedford and how many will be shooting in MBR class? I need some company......out of all the guys that I shoot with normally, none of them are in MBR....


----------



## BlueUltra2

Sorry Ray. We'll be there but in HC. Maybe we can meet up sometime over the weekend.


----------



## alfabuck

I'm shooting AHC this leg and hopefully open in the next one. Jay are you and Sara gonna shoot in Bedford?


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> I'm shooting AHC this leg and hopefully open in the next one. Jay are you and Sara gonna shoot in Bedford?
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


I honestly dont know. Kinda depends on the traffic we get in the booth. If I shoot I am shooting open class. I will be running normal stuff in it as well. 12" Enforcer with a 10 degree down with 3.5" head and 8oz of weight. No rear bar. This thing holds crazy man. I have been shooting the Enforcer in all the outdoor shoots this year in open. People look at me and wonder why, but hey it holds like a champ and why not? Idoubt Sara will shoot but who knows she might. Shes been getting into it pretty heavy lately. If fact she is shooting a local league and I am not even shooting in it!


----------



## jfuller17

I shot 2 under at the last place we shot in open. I just need to work on judging man. Thats where I have been struggling some this year. Dont shoot as much. But either way the fact that we are there and are able to see people and such is worth it. I will say though my inventory is getting low. I keep building but also I keep selling so hard to get to far ahead. So I am not sure how much we will get to bring along. LOL But I will say that anyone that places a order or buys a stabilizer at Bedford get 10% off for the weekend even if we dont have it there if the order is placed at Bedford it will apply.


----------



## ohiohunter02

rdraper_3 said:


> How many guys will be in Bedford and how many will be shooting in MBR class? I need some company......out of all the guys that I shoot with normally, none of them are in MBR....


Normally I would shoot MBR but I dropped back to AHC for this year. Maybe we'll shoot together because in the past AHC shot the same courses as MBR... :beer:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alfabuck

Hey Jay- Steph & I would gladly sit at the booth for you. If you and Sara wanted to shoot. Or Steph would wait and shoot with Sara if she wanted to shoot with her.let me know either way man. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## BlueUltra2

I'm sure Dave and I can also help out so you two can shoot.


----------



## alfabuck

Where is everyone?















~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## hagan525

Jason I need to get mine ordered soon. I wish I was going to bedford this weekend but I am not going to make it. I'd take advantage of that discount!


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> I'm gonna use all Jays designs in one.My stab is Rollin' on Dubs son. This thing holds so steady I might be thrown out of AHC because of it. Had to go with a 10" bar since the hubs stick out so far.
> View attachment 1363124
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


LOL......Drill out the centers of the hub and install some bearings. Then you will have you some spinners....


----------



## Rockinxj00

asa1485 said:


> LOL......Drill out the centers of the hub and install some bearings. Then you will have you some spinners....


Chrome them out! That would be the blingiest bar ever!


----------



## faston2

....or put a QD at the end of the main bar so you can remove it and make your own 'shake weight'. Sorry, it was way too easy not to include this.




:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Rockinxj00

We could nickname it the "gin and juice" bar!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

jfuller17 said:


> I shot 2 under at the last place we shot in open. I just need to work on judging man. Thats where I have been struggling some this year. Dont shoot as much. But either way the fact that we are there and are able to see people and such is worth it. I will say though my inventory is getting low. I keep building but also I keep selling so hard to get to far ahead. So I am not sure how much we will get to bring along. LOL But I will say that anyone that places a order or buys a stabilizer at Bedford get 10% off for the weekend even if we dont have it there if the order is placed at Bedford it will apply.


great price for a great product!!


----------



## Mao

Hey guys. Our new club tshirts just came in. I think they turned out pretty cool. If anyone wants one I can hook you up. $15.00 to your door. Or better yet, come buy one and shoot with me at our next shoot June 18th.


----------



## Mao

My wife with her new to her Hoyt and Mini T Head. First thing she did when it arrived was take off my side bar, throw on the mini T head on, and toss the 6 in. Limbsaver stabilizer that came on her bow in the junk drawer.


----------



## faston2

Good luck to all the Vendetta's shooting Bedford this weekend. Wish I wasn't so far away.:sad:


----------



## JONEZ24

Well I am almost done with the facelift of my SR-71. I have been wanting to play around with this bow for a while now and since I just got the new to me inspire I thought this would be the best time. The original finish was a little worn so I started stripping it down to the bare metal.
















I was following a thread on here that someone else had done so I used a self etching primer to prep the metal for the new paint.








After several coats of the multicolored textured paint I started to reassemble the bow with the old strings which will have to go. The big piece of the puzzle that is missing is the string stop. one of the set screws is striped and I am having problems removing it. as soon as i get it out I will put it on the bow and start messing with it until I get new strings. I now it is not as nice as some but I think it looks better than it did when I started.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great nick! I have a easy out set that migh help with that broken screw


----------



## JONEZ24

It might but I took it to the school and the shop teacher tried and he couldn't get it with an easy out. I am going to take it to my dads, it won't have a choice to come out there. 

I just got in from shooting it and it shoots nice. I played with the stops and it has decent valley and no vibe on the shot even without the stop. Definitely a little touch to shoot with no stop and a 6" BH. I now know why it is there.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

Jonez the bow turned out Awesome.


----------



## JONEZ24

VAHUNTER01 said:


> Jonez the bow turned out Awesome.


I set it up and rough sighted it in last night and took it to a local 3d shoot. I shot it in the bowhunters class with one pin sighted in at 27 yards. Best round of 20 was a 206 which I am pretty sure would win but I didn't turn in that card. I shot my hunting bow in the open class and shot a 204 first round and a 203 second round with one 5 total. I love shooting these strother bows!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice meeting and hanging out with Jay ,Sara , Joe and Brian in Bedford. Congrats to Steph on her fourth place finish in FHC , shes in the running for winning the overall this year!!! I sucked it up the first day when my 8190 stretched and threw my bow out of tune. I hit the bags and raised my sight up and came back pretty good the second day but only ended up with a 387 with 10x. Steph shot a 293 with 15x. She had a rough first day but came back and shot 7 up the second day to pull out a strong finish. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Nice meeting and hanging out with Jay ,Sara , Joe and Brian in Bedford. Congrats to Steph on her fourth place finish in FHC , shes in the running for winning the overall this year!!! I sucked it up the first day when my 8190 stretched and threw my bow out of tune. I hit the bags and raised my sight up and came back pretty good the second day but only ended up with a 387 with 10x. Steph shot a 293 with 15x. She had a rough first day but came back and shot 7 up the second day to pull out a strong finish.
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


John, it was great to meet you. Now just setup the damn Strother for Erie and shoot AHC again and we'll hook up and shoot...

Jason and Sara, glad to meet you guys. I'm glad to be apart of a great group of people .. staff or not.. I'll always shoot Vendetta.. :thumbup:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohiohunter02

Looking good sporting the Vendetta...










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueUltra2

Well I wished I could have met some of you guys at the shoot but we wimped out after the first day. The first 10 targets were horrible but I ended up shooting a 101 the second 10. But 5 hours and 10 miles wasn't worth shooting 20 targets to me and not to mention the HEAT.


----------



## JONEZ24

Ok guys need some help, I want to get some strings and cables made for my bow, what is the best material for each? I am clueless when it comes to strings, I want stable and durable.


----------



## jfuller17

8190


----------



## ohiohunter02

I have the new XS2 material on my Elite and haven't had any complaints yet...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfuller17

I finally am getting settled in from this weekend....I wanted to say again it was great to be there and meet everyonein Bedford.  Had a great time. Special shout out to John and Steph. I have known them for years only by on here and by phone. Sometimes hours on the phone with John. LOL I kinda felt like I knew him even though we had never meet. So it was really cool to finally meet him in person after all these years and hang out with them both. John has been with my products since the Smooth Stability days. I wish they lived a lot closer cause I really think Sara and Steph would get along great and me and John could build some new stuff.  I just cant believe they have never heard of Steak and Shake......they loved the place. LOL Well in the end it was all good and I really cant thank all you shooters enough for believing in our stuff like you do. It means a lot to us and I hope to see you all in PA next month. I dont know if we are going to set up a booth or not cause we kinda like to shoot this time.


----------



## jfuller17

ohiohunter02 said:


> Looking good sporting the Vendetta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Yes that stab does look good on the range man!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

i will be taking my Enforcer to the R100 this coming weekend here in Va.
two days of 3D's and shooting!!! should be a great weekend!!


----------



## Mao

VAHUNTER01 said:


> i will be taking my Enforcer to the R100 this coming weekend here in Va.
> two days of 3D's and shooting!!! should be a great weekend!!


I will be there rockin the Enforcer as well. Cant wait!


----------



## alfabuck

Dude I'm calling corporate at Steak n Shake and demanding locations in NJ. Dude that place would make a killing out here. I had a blast hangin with you guys and having you whoop my butt on the defense course.lol. Cant wait to hang out again in Erie if you guys can make it. Well all shoot together. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## jfuller17

Nick I have been working on a little bow pimping myself.....this was last years spot bow. I stripped it down and had the riser coated in Neon Orange. Its bright!!!! I need to get some new strings for it now. Looking at getting neon yellow/silver/neon orange combo for it.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Dude I'm calling corporate at Steak n Shake and demanding locations in NJ. Dude that place would make a killing out here. I had a blast hangin with you guys and having you whoop my butt on the defense course.lol. Cant wait to hang out again in Erie if you guys can make it. Well all shoot together.
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


Whatever John......you put it to me out there......


----------



## jfuller17

Who are these guys?!!


----------



## alfabuck

Looks like Levi's worst nightmare on the right lol. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## JONEZ24

Jay, we need to get to the knob sometime. Maybe we could get my brother to go so we can beat up on him!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Nick I have been working on a little bow pimping myself.....this was last years spot bow. I stripped it down and had the riser coated in Neon Orange. Its bright!!!! I need to get some new strings for it now. Looking at getting neon yellow/silver/neon orange combo for it.


How much did that cost and how long did it take? Looks awesome.


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Loving the "Orange Crush" Supra Jason!
As for the 2 in that pic, not sure about the guy but I hear the girl on his left can really shoot!


----------



## alfabuck

And she's pregnant to top it off!!!! Lol!


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Really, that's awesome Johnny...congrats to the both of you!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Congrats to your addition!


----------



## alfabuck

Custom offset. I'm gonna tinker with it tommorrow.









~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks guys!


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## rdraper_3

Congrats on the new addition to the family alfabuck! I just had 8 added to mine tonight, my Boxer had puppies early this morning.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Ray congrats on the litter man. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------



## Rockinxj00

Jay that orange looks as bright as the flames on your race car a couple years ago. I don't think you will lose that. 

Congrats on the addition John!


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Jay that orange looks as bright as the flames on your race car a couple years ago. I don't think you will lose that.
> 
> Congrats on the addition John!


That's the colors I was going for.


----------



## alfabuck

Hit AC Moore tonight for now bling. Steph blinged her stab out. I gotta admit it looks sick. Jay you might want to consider these for women's stabs.















~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## jfuller17

What is it man?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Now that is pimpin Johnny...BLING BLING!


----------



## alfabuck

And of course Jay I had to get my whop stickers.









~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## alfabuck

Oh yeah on a "real" pin sight dude. Lol


~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> What is it man?


Big fake stick on diamonds or crystals. 


~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Oh yeah on a "real" pin sight dude. Lol
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


LOL Yeah Yeah I will step up some time man. Just wanted to see if I will like pins


----------



## alfabuck

I actually like that stab setup I posted a pic on a few posts back better than any yet. 


~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## alfabuck

alfabuck said:


> Custom offset. I'm gonna tinker with it tommorrow.
> View attachment 1369620
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


This one here. 


~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## alfabuck

I will be running that the rest of the season. 


~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## nimrod1034

Jason how much for those carbon extenders? 

That looks really good I'd like to try it out.


----------



## alfabuck

You gotta build yourself one Jay. Just build the smallest length carbon tube you can like you made me on the one stab. I think you said the inserts touch on the inside. It offsets perfect and sits dead level for me. 


~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## alfabuck

You should sell them in sets Jay. Extender sets like the nimrod said. 


~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## nimrod1034

alfabuck said:


> You should sell them in sets Jay. Extender sets like the nimrod said.
> 
> 
> ~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


People like options LOL

Alfabuck what size bar do you have and are you using the small or big head?


----------



## alfabuck

I shoot 12" bar. I ran the large head at Bedford but I usually shoot the small head. I'll be shooting this setup from here on out though. It works the best of any yet for me. 


~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## jfuller17

nimrod1034 said:


> People like options LOL
> 
> Alfabuck what size bar do you have and are you using the small or big head?


Hey bud by the way I have the parts to make that head you asked me about if you are still interested man


----------



## alfabuck

Not the star wars one I talked about?


~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## alfabuck

Fully Blung!!!!!









~ Sent by an IPhone shot through a PSE Supra ME ~


----------



## alfabuck

Got my new strings for my Supra from Twisted Tribe after my 8190s stretched a 1/4" at Bedford. At 61 lbs. with a 306 grain arrow I'm getting 335 fps. I'm getting 327 at 320 grains. This is with my 452x string material.


----------



## JONEZ24

Jason, how was Cree lake this morning? I looked to see if there were any shoots around today and that one didn't show up. Headed to pine knobin the morning to shoot with my dad and maybe my brother. Hope to get done before the temps get too hot.


----------



## rdraper_3

Where is Pine Knob at Nick? I've never been there and Jason told me it's a good couorse


----------



## alfabuck

Pics of my new flo green-white/black spec 452x strings. Tuned and chromed at 335 fps with my 3d arrows!!!! My man knows how to tune a bow and is a perfectionist. He is without a doubt the most knowledgable tuner and string builder I know. Thanks Dillio67!


----------



## JONEZ24

Couple miles east of Howe on SR 120. Easiest way is SR 9 north to 120 go east 3-5 miles and it is the first county park on the north side of 120. Nice lake with bathrooms, grills, practice range with elevated platform. I have not found another facility run by the county or state that can rival the knob.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Pine Knob*

Went early this morning to shoot Pine Knob Park with my dad and brother. I absolutely love this course, it is probably the best public course in our area and it is run by the county. Had a lot of fun and it is exciting to see the improvements that are being made every year to this facility.

















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











I love the platforms at this range, they are amazing to shoot from. Ray you really need to make your way up to the knob, I bet we could get a good group to go up there and have a little fun. In the end, I shot 262 on the 26 target course. I am glad we got it done before it got hot!


----------



## JONEZ24

More Pics


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Wow...that looks like one cool place to shoot! Really wish we had some places like that near me. The area I live in is terrible when it comes to decent places to shoot 3D.


----------



## rdraper_3

Awesome pics Nick! Heck yeah I need to get up there sometime!! Looks like a great place to fling some arrows


----------



## Rockinxj00

Great thing about Pine Knob is it $5 all you can shoot. You are probably only going to shoot it one time anyway. It's about a 3 mile walk.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

$5...man that's a bargain.


----------



## JONEZ24

I shot another small course Saturday morning that was the same way, $5 all you can shoot. Shot both days and didn't see any other shooters. You can shoot as fast or slow as you want without worrying about others. Just wish it were closer to the house.


----------



## alfabuck

Custom Vendetta Stabilizer. The extension is working awesome.


----------



## BlueUltra2

JONEZ24 said:


> I shot another small course Saturday morning that was the same way, $5 all you can shoot. Shot both days and didn't see any other shooters. You can shoot as fast or slow as you want without worrying about others. Just wish it were closer to the house.


So where's the other place that you shot at for $5?


----------



## JONEZ24

Just outside shipsewana I think it called Dutchman sporting goods.


----------



## Mao

Had a great time at the R100 this weekend!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks like a blast MAO. cant wait for the R100 here


----------



## VAHUNTER01

we got to attend the R100 as well. Man what a good time!!
had several comments on my Enforcer.
Saturday we shot the African course. i shot a 522 but on Sunday
i placed 7th on the N American course in the Hunters class with a 544.
my wife placed 5th.and 6th. in the womens with a 473 both days!!!
had a great time and even won a R 18-1 during a raffle.


----------



## BlueUltra2

Here's a couple from the R100 last year in Indiana!


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey Jason, I just put "Old Blue" in the classifieds. I know you've been jealous of that bow for awhile now so I thought I'd give you the first offer. Haha. Good shooting last night by the way. Hey Nick and Bill, when we shooting??


----------



## JONEZ24

I am trying to get some guys together to shoot the knob on Sunday. I sent Jason a pm and ray wants to shoot so I thought if you are in, maybe Jason, ray and my brother could go shoot. I know the 3rd leg of the mini triple crown is this weekend but I am not sure of the day.


----------



## dbuzz40

I will let you know Nick. That'd be a great time.


----------



## JONEZ24

I would love to get out and have a shoot just for fun, no pressure just a lot of BSing and givin each other a hard time.


----------



## nimrod1034

that place looks like it would be alot of fun. I wish their was something like that around me.


----------



## alfabuck

Well I just found out the big one I was after for the last 2 years was found d by another local hunter. He disappeared in late October 2010 and must have died that season. He was looking very frail at the time and we suspect died of natural causes at 7.5 years old. I got to get my hands on him finally tonight not on my terms but non the less awesome. He netted 160" p&y.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

he was a good one!! Awesome brow tines!!


----------



## baird794

hey guys, i just got in from helping set the coarse at tri state archery if you guys are looking for a good place to shoot this weekend. it is a great set up. hope you all have a great weekend.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> I am trying to get some guys together to shoot the knob on Sunday. I sent Jason a pm and ray wants to shoot so I thought if you are in, maybe Jason, ray and my brother could go shoot. I know the 3rd leg of the mini triple crown is this weekend but I am not sure of the day.


Let me know what time and I'll go. I just got my bow back from getting worked on again and want to fling some arrows soon


----------



## JONEZ24

I would like to go in the morning but I haven't heard back from Jason or Dustin. I will send my brother a text to find out about him.


----------



## rdraper_3

You have my number, text me when you find out.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> I would like to go in the morning but I haven't heard back from Jason or Dustin. I will send my brother a text to find out about him.


Nick I dont know if I am shooting or not tomorrow but if I do it will be at Tri-state.


----------



## jfuller17

Also everyones shooters shirts are here!! Will get them shipped ASAP! These babies look sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

I've never been to Tri State Archery, maybe I'll go there instead.......too many decisions!!! Lol


----------



## JONEZ24

I am planning on going to the knob on Sunday morning, if anyone wants to go just give me a heads up and we can make plans from there.


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Also everyones shooters shirts are here!! Will get them shipped ASAP! These babies look sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


They look sweeeet!! Can wait to get mine..


----------



## ohiohunter02

Alfa, that buck is a stud. Hopefully he left you some offspring that you'll be able to get after in the next few years ....


----------



## rdraper_3

The boss just made up my mind for me, I'm going to go to Tri State Archery tomorrow, she has plans for me on sunday.....not really looking forward to those plans either


----------



## baird794

Hope everyone had a great weekend and shot well.


----------



## JONEZ24

Shot the course in paw paw Michigan this morning and it was a mixed bag for me. 3 out of the first 4 targets had my glue in points pull out in the target which is a first for me this year which only left me with 2 arrows for the next 26 targets. Made it until the 28 target with 2 arrows then lost another point so I had to shoot the last double with one arrow. Grizzly bear at 45+ yards and a full strut turkey at 50+ yards. The turkey ended up being the only 5 of the day, ended up shooting a 297 on a stretched out course. Anyone else have problems with losing points/inserts on McKenzie targets? Waiting on dbuzz now to go to pine knob and shoot their Rineharts targets. Hope the points hold up better!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

thats great shooting Jonez !! i heard a guy last week complaining of his glue in points doing the same thing at the R100.
I questioned is glue that he used. arrows pulled very easy out of the Rineharts .


----------



## JONEZ24

Just got back a few minutes ago from shooting Pine Knob here in northern Indiana with Dustin and his buddy burns. Had a great time shooting even though it wasn't my best. Some difficult shots but nothing crazy, the ones that bother me the most are the ones that should be chip shots and I shoot an 8 but then turn around and 10 or 11 a much more difficult shot. I shot 7 down on a 26 target course and Dustin shot 5 down. Not excited about the score but you couldn't ask for a nicer day to shoot.


----------



## JONEZ24

VAHUNTER01 said:


> thats great shooting Jonez !! i heard a guy last week complaining of his glue in points doing the same thing at the R100.
> I questioned is glue that he used. arrows pulled very easy out of the Rineharts .


Yeah I have had no problems pulling from rineharts, it was the McKenzie targets that I had issues with. Most of th courses I frequent are rinehart courses but every once in a while I go somewhere that swears by McKenzies and they are not the newer models they are the high density targets that are like shooting into 2x4s.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

McKenzies is all we shoot at IBO shoots . shot at a shoot yesterday. 90% of there targets where brand new. had to use a arrow puller on most.


----------



## baird794

good afternoon everyone, good shootin jonez24


----------



## jfuller17

baird794 said:


> good afternoon everyone, good shootin jonez24


Missed you Sat bud. Had fun shooting with coach though


----------



## dbuzz40

it was fun shooting with you JOnez. We'll have to get your dumb brother to join us next time. Hopefully we'll get our scores up a little.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Come out to hoss hills on sunday Dustin. I will be there.


----------



## JONEZ24

What time are you going? I will be heading that way on Sunday, need to kick you #%% some more.


----------



## jfuller17

Why dont you to weirdos go somewhere other then Hoss Hills and Pine Knob once in a while.......


----------



## JONEZ24

Went to Paw Paw Michigan last Saturday morning and their targets sucked! Kinda nice finding a place to shoot that has decent targets and course combined. Who else is shooting Sunday? I could shoot somewhere new just don't know who is shooting. The shop over by shipshee is an ok course to shoot to change things up. I would like to get up to st joe conservation club and dowagiac conservation club but they are more of a drive.


----------



## jfuller17

We are shooting 3 places Sat. First....2 man scramble at Lorens, second Timbers Edge in plymouth, then heading to Walbash for the BREAST CANCER shoot. Problaby will shoot Hoss Hills Sunday.


----------



## JONEZ24

I can't get out on Saturday, if I could, i wouldn't shoot Loren's if you paid for me. St joe county conservation shoots every Wednesday, I might have to make the trip up there. I shot there a couple of times when my dad had a membership and it was pretty nice. Not too far away either.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah. Well some of us haft to work in the summer still!


----------



## rdraper_3

I wanted to go to Bass and Bucks this weekend but with my back/side killing me I'm not going to do a darn thing this weekend. I'm not even sure what the heck I did to it but man does it hurt to do anything! I'm in so much pain I've been crying, yeah I'm man enough to admit I cried....lol. I go back to the Dr tomorrow so hopefully they will figure out what is wrong.


----------



## baird794

cree lake is shooting sat. if any one is interested. jason, i am working on the wife to get away to go shoot with u guys on sunday. hope u guys shoot good on sat. it sounds like a marathon lol
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## JONEZ24

rdraper_3 said:


> I wanted to go to Bass and Bucks this weekend but with my back/side killing me I'm not going to do a darn thing this weekend. I'm not even sure what the heck I did to it but man does it hurt to do anything! I'm in so much pain I've been crying, yeah I'm man enough to admit I cried....lol. I go back to the Dr tomorrow so hopefully they will figure out what is wrong.


 I messed up my back pretty bad a couple of years ago and it sucks. I have had other injuries that were more severe but didn't seem as bad as a back. I couldn't put my own socks on for something like 4 days. Take care of it, if you try to push too soon, you will be right back where you are now.


----------



## rdraper_3

I've been trying to take it easy Nick but I still have to work. Even if I'm not 100% by next weekend I'm going to Erie, PA to shoot the 2nd leg of the Triple Crown.


----------



## BlueUltra2

jfuller17 said:


> We are shooting 3 places Sat. First....2 man scramble at Lorens, second Timbers Edge in plymouth, then heading to Walbash for the BREAST CANCER shoot. Problaby will shoot Hoss Hills Sunday.


Aren't you the same guy that said he wasn't going to shoot anymore of Loren's shoots? You better sign up to shoot in the Senior Bowhunter class! Next thing we'll see you posting is about how you're signing up for leagues out there. LMAO!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

BlueUltra2 said:


> Aren't you the same guy that said he wasn't going to shoot anymore of Loren's shoots? You better sign up to shoot in the Senior Bowhunter class! Next thing we'll see you posting is about how you're signing up for leagues out there. LMAO!!!


That has to be the funniest thing I have herd all day!


----------



## jfuller17

Hey you dill rods I am only shooting the scramble to try and win some cash.


----------



## dbuzz40

i don't wanna shoot with you on sunday bill. Nick was telling me all sorts of stuff about you that made me remember the real Bill Jr...


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll be shooting in Huntington this Sunday. I went back to the Dr today and he gave me some good stuff to kill the pain. So, feeling either brave or stupid, I shot my bow tonight, definitely a bad idea, but I had to do it.....lol.


----------



## BlueUltra2

jfuller17 said:


> Hey you dill rods I am only shooting the scramble to try and win some cash.


That's a good laugh! So you're telling me that you're donating half your entry fee and winning the other half back? And then split that with your partner? Oh but how easy you forget.....he says cash but actually means a gift certificate to buy his overpriced equipment!! LMFAO!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

rdraper_3 said:


> I wanted to go to Bass and Bucks this weekend but with my back/side killing me I'm not going to do a darn thing this weekend. I'm not even sure what the heck I did to it but man does it hurt to do anything! I'm in so much pain I've been crying, yeah I'm man enough to admit I cried....lol. I go back to the Dr tomorrow so hopefully they will figure out what is wrong.


i have had 3 lower back surgery's. sometimes just a wrong movement can screw you up.
they ended up putting 4 steel rods and 6 lag bolts in my back. from my L3 to my S1.
its no fun thats for sure. take care!!


----------



## jfuller17

BlueUltra2 said:


> That's a good laugh! So you're telling me that you're donating half your entry fee and winning the other half back? And then split that with your partner? Oh but how easy you forget.....he says cash but actually means a gift certificate to buy his overpriced equipment!! LMFAO!!!


Wrong again....he is awarding checks NO certificates this time. 50% payback and close to 10 teams already at 40 a team....so the winning team gets at least 200 cash and I aint going over there to lose. You shouldnt worry about it anyway since it is a walk and you cant use a golf cart you might over heat anyway so you should just stay home.


----------



## jfuller17

By the way guys wanted to say I cant go to Erie now. They moved a guy from our shop to a legal position and he was one that was going to a show we have in KY. I was only guy left and was informed I have to go in his place. It sucks bad. I will be leaving on thursday the 17th and coming home on sat afternoon on the 19th. I then have to go back on Monday the 21st and be gone till at least the following Monday if not Tuesday. I am building bars a head so if anyone should order Sara can just grab them and back them up and ship while I am gone. I hate it cause I was looking forward to meeting up with you guys again and maybe even shooting with some of you.


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> By the way guys wanted to say I cant go to Erie now. They moved a guy from our shop to a legal position and he was one that was going to a show we have in KY. I was only guy left and was informed I have to go in his place. It sucks bad. I will be leaving on thursday the 17th and coming home on sat afternoon on the 19th. I then have to go back on Monday the 21st and be gone till at least the following Monday if not Tuesday. I am building bars a head so if anyone should order Sara can just grab them and back them up and ship while I am gone. I hate it cause I was looking forward to meeting up with you guys again and maybe even shooting with some of you.



That's a bummer Jason but we'll be there supporting Vendetta for ya. Hopefully you'll be at the 3rd round in Marengo... 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3

That sucks Jason! I'll be at Erie one way or another, I have some really good painkillers now....lol.


----------



## nimrod1034

What do y'all think of these weights I got made? 

They weigh .7 of an oz and are 1.25 inches long. So if you add two of them one on each side you only add about 1.5 oz in weight. 

When Jason sends me the rest of the parts I ordered I'll take pics of them on the stab.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Who did the weights for ya? I'd like to get ahold of some ...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nimrod1034

This local guy made them for me I just told him what I wanted.

I just traded him a set of strings I made for his bow.


----------



## JONEZ24

nimrod1034 said:


> This local guy made them for me I just told him what I wanted.
> 
> I just traded him a set of strings I made for his bow.


I will be north of you in Corsicana the first week of July. How's the weather down that way? Staying on lake Corsicana, hoping to catch some big cats and bass while Im there. Would be nice todo some shooting while I'm there but I am not sure what's around.


----------



## nimrod1034

Lol the weather is pretty much just really hot and humid. Luckly in the evening it's just hot and not as humid. 

You should have good timing for the catfish. If you can get a mesh bag of some sorts and stop by a feed store and get some range cubes (cattle feed). Put them in the bag and hang it off the boat in the water. It's kinda like putting chum out for sharks. 

I really don't recommend fishing in middle of the day. For the evening figure out which side will get shade first and go their. 

Not really to sure what shoots would be going on but I'll look and let you know.


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah we caught some big cats when I was down there last time. The weather was unseasonably cool when we were there, something about the remnants of a hurricane that cooled everything off. I would imagine we would be that lucky twice. Corsicana is a huge body of water, way bigger than anything in Indiana, I guess that is the way you do it in Texas.


----------



## nimrod1034

Man you should see Sam Rayburn or Toledo Bend. Those are some big lakes. I think Toledo bend is like 289 square miles or something nuts like that. 

Luckily this year they are all pretty much full since all the rain we got earlier this year.


----------



## JONEZ24

Our largest natural lake is just over 1000 acres


----------



## jfuller17

Well team Vendetta took first and third today in the the 2 man scrambles at Borkholder archery. Actually 5 of the top 6 guys were using Enforcers. Good job guys. Then we took off to Bass and Bucks and shot the breast cancer awareness shoot. Had a blast Rod shot 27 up on 40!! I was second with 14 up and Dustin shot 6 up. Sara even went and shot pretty good as well. Again good shooting guys! It was a blast!


----------



## rdraper_3

I almost went to that shoot today Jason, but my back just wasn't up to all that walking. I'm going to try to shoot at Screaming Eagles tomorrow. My wife is going with me to help carry my stuff. Just hope I'm feeling a lot better by Thursday when we leave for PA


----------



## jfuller17

Well just got back from Hoss Hills. I shot pretty good. Ended up 13 up with a 5. Those dang turkeys! He was out there at 33 yards. My fault I blew it should have dropped to next pin. Anyway it was fun shooting with the Jones. In the end Nick did awesome and out shot me by 1. It came down to the last target and he got it. Nick I say awesome shooting and today was one of the funnist times I have had shooting in a while. We both shot awesome and it was a nail bitter to the end.  Great day and good shooting bud.


----------



## JONEZ24

I agree, it was the best time shooting so far this year. It didn't hurt to have a little bit of a competition to keep up the intensity. I don't want to compare scores when technically I was shooting open class with a slider but shooting from the hunter stake. Those last 10 targets for the 2 of us were lights out. I probably will never shoot 9 out of 10 twelves on any course again! That dang turkey was tough but from the open stake it was 45 yards, I would much rather have the moose or elephant at that distance. We need to find more time to shoot together, I always have a blast.


----------



## rdraper_3

I went to Screaming Eagles today and shot OK considering the pain I'm in. Shot a 287. I didn't miss any targets but I had several 8's. Something just wasn't right with my sights, I just got them this week and haven't really been out shooting them much due to pain but I have them close enough for now. Now I gotta get my other bow sighted in when my other new sights get here......it's gonna be fun at Erie..


----------



## xringbob

nimrod1034 said:


> What do y'all think of these weights I got made?
> 
> They weigh .7 of an oz and are 1.25 inches long. So if you add two of them one on each side you only add about 1.5 oz in weight.
> 
> When Jason sends me the Reston sure of the parts I ordered I'll take pics of them on the stab.


I'm sure once alfabuck see these they have to be the best he ever shot or ever owned.


----------



## JONEZ24

xringbob said:


> I'm sure once alfabuck see these they have to be the best he ever shot or ever owned.


Go troll somewhere else! Is your other crew so boring you need to come over here for some excitement!


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> Go troll somewhere else! Is your other crew so boring you need to come over here for some excitement!





Easy there Nick.....Lol


----------



## xringbob

No not at all this is a public forum and I'm just putting my 2 cents into it


----------



## JONEZ24

You want change back?


----------



## xringbob

Fuller you and your boy johnny against me and another paradigm shooter this weekend in ahc. Put up or shut up


----------



## jfuller17

xringbob said:


> Fuller you and your boy johnny against me and another paradigm shooter this weekend in ahc. Put up or shut up


Wont be around this weekend and if I was I would take Johnny or anyone else on my staff and take you up on that, but lets be real what would that have to do with bars? I think there is a little jealousy issue with John. You seem to follow him around on here like a stalker and try to tear him down. If that makes you feel better have at it I guess. Tells me all I need to know about you bud.


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm sensing a little hostility in here. Jason, I'll gladly shoot with you along with any other Vendatta shooter against them. I'll have to drop down to AHC though since he doesn't wanna step up to MBR. Joe Bell will be there this weekend, he and I can team up since we'll be on the same course as AHC and we can put a whippin on them


----------



## jfuller17

Ray I have no idea what his deal is. Must be jealousy. Hes on another thread John started yapping his mouth. I think it has more to do with John then Vendetta. Again I guess hes jealous. Guys just let him go. If we ignore him he will go away. Last time this led to Joe calling and saying he was sorry for his actions. Said he wouldnt let it happen again. Guess he was wrong.


----------



## 12RingKing

Jason and everyone who I offended with my posts in the past,

I want to appologize for what I've said if I've offended you and your crew anytime in the past. If this xringbob dude is a representative of Paradigm and Joe as a company, I would want nothing to do with them. If you havn't seen I'm on a moral trip here lately with a certain archery "coach".

I believe the person behind the product, makes the product great and Jason and your group seem to be pretty classy and quality people! That guy is flat out rude and extremely arrogant. He has no place representing ANYONE'S product. 

Once again I appologize!


----------



## rdraper_3

Wow, I'll still gladly shoot with/against him any day. I'm always up for a challenge so I'll be on the lookout for him


----------



## jfuller17

12RingKing said:


> Jason and everyone who I offended with my posts in the past,
> 
> I want to appologize for what I've said if I've offended you and your crew anytime in the past. If this xringbob dude is a representative of Paradigm and Joe as a company, I would want nothing to do with them. If you havn't seen I'm on a moral trip here lately with a certain archery "coach".
> 
> I believe the person behind the product, makes the product great and Jason and your group seem to be pretty classy and quality people! That guy is flat out rude and extremely arrogant. He has no place representing ANYONE'S product.
> 
> Once again I appologize!


Thanks bud. Its just to bad he has to be that way. Its not good for business. Thanks though for being cool and thats classy yourself.


----------



## alfabuck

I will be there Bob and we can have a friendly score for score battle to end this. If you win you can talk all you want.if i win I don't want to hear anything else. I'll even shoot with you out there for added pressure.


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll be there John, so Bob can bring his buddy and we'll all shoot together


----------



## 12RingKing

I'd be there if I could, but that's a hell of a drive!


----------



## rdraper_3

I think someone needs a vacation from AT for awhile


----------



## JONEZ24

Ray how's the back doing, does the shooting irritate it more or is it just an inconvienience?


----------



## jfuller17

12RingKing said:


> I'd be there if I could, but that's a hell of a drive!


Yeah that's a drive!


----------



## rdraper_3

Yeah the shooting is upsetting it but I'll deal with it. It's mainly all the walking that hurts, shooting and drawing my bow isn't so bad.


----------



## 12RingKing

I went on vacation recently....it helped! :wink:


----------



## rdraper_3

I've had a few myself and it has somewhat helped me out


----------



## alfabuck

I got one ready for you buddy. 😘


----------



## rdraper_3

John, when are you getting to Erie? I'll be there sometime Thursday afternoon. I need to dial my backup bow in a little more but my main bow is shooting great now.


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> View attachment 1383094
> I got one ready for you buddy. 😘


Nice one Johnny... I hope you, ray, and I get in a group with him for just 10 targets and pound his arrows so he can go home empty handed and cry... 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3

ohiohunter02 said:


> Nice one Johnny... I hope you, ray, and I get in a group with him for just 10 targets and pound his arrows so he can go home empty handed and cry...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2




Guys, my number is 260-609-9062, send me a text when you get into Erie and we'll all meet up. AHC, HC and MBR all shoot the same course so we'll just find them and have a friendly competition, then afterwards a few drinks


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> View attachment 1383094
> I got one ready for you buddy. &#55357;&#56856;


Are those the 2" Silent Knights? I got some 3" coming in the mail any day now. I hear they're sweet!


----------



## alfabuck

Great shooting today Jay and I hope you can make it to worlds with us. It should be a great time and I'm looking forward to hanging out with you guys again. I hope to see everyone who is going to Erie including Ray and Joe. I hope everyone has a safe trip and keep it fun out there.


----------



## alfabuck

rdraper_3 said:


> John, when are you getting to Erie? I'll be there sometime Thursday afternoon. I need to dial my backup bow in a little more but my main bow is shooting great now.


It all depends on work Ray. Hopefully Thursday but it all depends. We will be camping again. Feel free to stop by and hang out or we can shoot together if you are shooting the same courses.


----------



## alfabuck

Just saw your post Ray, will do sounds like a plan.


----------



## 1hotdoe

12RingKing said:


> Are those the 2" Silent Knights? I got some 3" coming in the mail any day now. I hear they're sweet!


Yes they are. I loved the groups and durability I get with them. Plus they look really cool. Good luck with them and let me know how you like them. -alfabuck-


----------



## xringbob

ohiohunter02 said:


> Nice one Johnny... I hope you, ray, and I get in a group with him for just 10 targets and pound his arrows so he can go home empty handed and cry... J
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


hahaha you and Johnny couldn't pound my arrows if i stycked them at 10
Yards and I bet you still couldn't hit them. I haven't seen a vendetta setup in the top 30. You have this alfabuck that couldn't shoot a barn door if he tried. His girlfriend is a better shot then he is. And I haven't had a shooter from Ohio take me down yet like I said your all a joke maybe if John finds the right bow he might come close to the top 40 but as of now he and the rest of the vendetta crew has no chance at all against me again your all a joke and only think of you as a joke Again that's my opinion


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks dude I hope I make top 40 at this next one lol.


----------



## BlueUltra2

xringbob said:


> hahaha you and Johnny couldn't pound my arrows if i stycked them at 10
> Yards and I bet you still couldn't hit them. I haven't seen a vendetta setup in the top 30. You have this alfabuck that couldn't shoot a barn door if he tried. His girlfriend is a better shot then he is. And I haven't had a shooter from Ohio take me down yet like I said your all a joke maybe if John finds the right bow he might come close to the top 40 but as of now he and the rest of the vendetta crew has no chance at all against me again your all a joke and only think of you as a joke Again that's my opinion


Well if you're such a good shot then maybe you should attend some "National" outdoor shoots.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I just wanted to let folks in here know Bob isn't the ogre he sometimes comes off as, he's actually a good guy who unfortunately tends to get carried away with things from time to time.

That being said he and I agreed it would be best to part ways for the time being, I wish him all the best in his future endeavors. :thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck

I can vouch for Bob also that he is a nice guy in person. He just likes to mess around on here to get people going. I don't take any of it to heart.


----------



## jfuller17

ParadigmArchery said:


> I just wanted to let folks in here know Bob isn't the ogre he sometimes comes off as, he's actually a good guy who unfortunately tends to get carried away with things from time to time.
> 
> That being said he and I agreed it would be best to part ways for the time being, I wish him all the best in his future endeavors. :thumbs_up


Best decision you made in a long time. You couldn't pay me to staff him.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well glad all that's over...now we can get back to what really matters, shooting bows and having fun!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Come on Jason no need in kicking someone when they're down, unquestionably Bob has made a few mistakes here, but at heart he's a good guy. Who among us has not made a few mistakes on this forum or in life in general, forgiveness is something we should all be capable of offering.

If Bob changes his online ways I for one am more than willing to forgive him and offer the opportunity of redemption.


----------



## alfabuck

I can't wait to hit Erie this week. I'm still shooting my custom enforcer with the carbon extension and it's working great. Steph is gonna be in the awards ceremony so I'm excited to go and support her. Congrats to her on her 4th place in Bedford.


----------



## ohiohunter02

John, what bow you shooting at Erie? You sticking with the PSE or the Strother for this round?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alfabuck

Strother man. I offed the PSE. I loved the bow but not the grip. I couldn't adjust to it. Old faithful will be out there this time around.


----------



## nimrod1034




----------



## nimrod1034

What do y'all think?


----------



## jfuller17

ParadigmArchery said:


> Come on Jason no need in kicking someone when they're down, unquestionably Bob has made a few mistakes here, but at heart he's a good guy. Who among us has not made a few mistakes on this forum or in life in general, forgiveness is something we should all be capable of offering.
> 
> If Bob changes his online ways I for one am more than willing to forgive him and offer the opportunity of redemption.


Hey as Bob said "its only my opinion" and I stand behind it.


----------



## jfuller17

nimrod1034 said:


> What do y'all think?


Looks pretty awesome man! I like it!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Hey as Bob said "its only my opinion" and I stand behind it.


Hahahaha!!!


----------



## alfabuck

nimrod1034 said:


>


Looks sweet man !!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Not to bring the whole Xring subject up again but don't take what isaid the wrong way guys I totally don't agree with him trash talking any of my team mates. I know him so I was speaking for the stuff he said to me. I just always feel bad for him when I know I shouldn't. I believe it was totally uncalled for what was said about vendetta and our crew. With that being said I apologize if I offended anyone by vouching for him but I in no way am saying he isnt totally wrong for the stuff he says on the computer. This is a sport that is filled with many great and positive folks including all of you guys. I also appreciate everyone having my back and I will do the same for any of you guys and I'm proud to have you all on my team. I hope we can all get together at the next leg and hang out. Jay is like a brother to me and I have his back 100%.


----------



## faston2

alfabuck said:


> Not to bring the whole Xring subject up again but don't take what isaid the wrong way guys I totally don't agree with him trash talking any of my team mates. I know him so I was speaking for the stuff he said to me. I just always feel bad for him when I know I shouldn't. I believe it was totally uncalled for what was said about vendetta and our crew. With that being said I apologize if I offended anyone by vouching for him but I in no way am saying he isnt totally wrong for the stuff he says on the computer. This is a sport that is filled with many great and positive folks including all of you guys. I also appreciate everyone having my back and I will do the same for any of you guys and I'm proud to have you all on my team. I hope we can all get together at the next leg and hang out. Jay is like a brother to me and I have his back 100%.


Well said John. As far as the trash talk, some people have big keyboards for a reason

.......if you get my drift.:behindsof


----------



## alfabuck

Got 6 hours into tuning my Inspire. I got my bare shafts hitting with my fletched shafts out to 20+ yds. The bow has the best feeling draw and wall I ever felt out of the bow. I'm getting 325 fps at 60 lbs. the strings are absolutely awesome. Thanks to Dillio67 for his tuning expertise and for the best strings in the biz. I never had this bow so forgiving. If I brake a right or left shot usually I would be in left field now it stays in the x. I'm so pumped man to get this bear out to the course and do some damage.


----------



## alfabuck

And also this is the first time I ever had a bow tuned to my shooting style. I used to throw a bullet through paper and be happy lol!


----------



## faston2

I really need to stop the madness. Although, I did manage to sell a bow before buying another for once. I could benefit by finding a way to keep busier instead of breaking the spells of boredom by buying new bows. 

I think if I can keep groups tight with that big ugly cookie, I might just keep it on there. HAHA


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Got 6 hours into tuning my Inspire. I got my bare shafts hitting with my fletched shafts out to 20+ yds. The bow has the best feeling draw and wall I ever felt out of the bow. I'm getting 325 fps at 60 lbs. the strings are absolutely awesome. Thanks to Dillio67 for his tuning expertise and for the best strings in the biz. I never had this bow so forgiving. If I brake a right or left shot usually I would be in left field now it stays in the x. I'm so pumped man to get this bear out to the course and do some damage.
> View attachment 1383575


Johnny that is one sharp bow... so sharp that I may have to find one for myself...lol but you would see an obituary for me..

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alfabuck

Hahahaha I hear that man. She sounded happy with all your new bow purchases at Bedford. Lol!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah I have tow SRs and an inspire. I can definitely see an infinity in my future. They are sharp looking bows and from the time I have spent shooting my dads, I know they shoot as good as they look.


----------



## rdraper_3

alfabuck said:


> It all depends on work Ray. Hopefully Thursday but it all depends. We will be camping again. Feel free to stop by and hang out or we can shoot together if you are shooting the same courses.





I posted my number John so feel free to text me anytime man.


----------



## rdraper_3

nimrod1034 said:


> What do y'all think?





When you run out of arrows you can always club them to death....lolo


----------



## 1hotdoe

nimrod1034 said:


> What do y'all think?


Dude, I love it!!! The weird thing is I was talking to Johnny about coming up with the same design like a month ago.
Great minds think alike, LOL....


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Hahahaha I hear that man. She sounded happy with all your new bow purchases at Bedford. Lol!!!


Haha ya she wasn't happy with all the money I spent at Bedford... and I was about to buy a target too until I got a death threat...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3

I just got the death stare when I told my wife I was going to buy another bow.....lol. Good thing I have puppies to sell to help pay for it


----------



## 1hotdoe

rdraper_3 said:


> I just got the death stare when I told my wife I was going to buy another bow.....lol. Good thing I have puppies to sell to help pay for it


Aaaawwww, what kind of pups are they? Does your wife shoot at all?


----------



## rdraper_3

Boxers. Yes, I bought her a bow last fall but she hasn't shot it much this year


----------



## rdraper_3

Here's a pic of the little boy we are keeping.


----------



## rdraper_3

And here's a pic of the little girl we are keeping


----------



## 1hotdoe

rdraper_3 said:


> And here's a pic of the little girl we are keeping


Oh my goodness they are both so adorable 
I was gonna tell ya if you get her one, then she'd probably be a lil softer & let ya get a new one....LOL


----------



## baird794

good afternoon everyone, great shootin guys keep it up


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm getting really excited about going to the 2nd leg of the Triple Crown!! Can't wait to meet up with friends and fellow Vendetta shooters again


----------



## alfabuck

Me too Ray it should be a fun weekend. Let's try to put Vendetta at the top man.


----------



## alfabuck

faston2 said:


> I really need to stop the madness. Although, I did manage to sell a bow before buying another for once. I could benefit by finding a way to keep busier instead of breaking the spells of boredom by buying new bows.
> 
> I think if I can keep groups tight with that big ugly cookie, I might just keep it on there. HAHA


Sweet bow man good luck with it.


----------



## rdraper_3

alfabuck said:


> Me too Ray it should be a fun weekend. Let's try to put Vendetta at the top man.




I'll do my best. I have a score in my mind that I want to beat and if I get anything less than that I'm gong to be very upset with myself. I know I can do it, I just gotta get some things out of my head and shoot straight. I've been dealing with a lot of issues lately and have a bunch of stuff on my mind. Stresses in life are geting to me, my marriage is on the rocks and I want out, I miss my oldest son. He won't come here very often because he doesn't like my current wife. Just stuff like that.......Crown Royal, take me away...


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm all packed up and ready to head to PA in the morning!!! Shot my bows a little bit tonight and they are dialed in!!! I just hope I can keep it together long enough to shoot over a 390 because that's my goal for this shoot!


----------



## ohiohunter02

rdraper_3 said:


> I'm all packed up and ready to head to PA in the morning!!! Shot my bows a little bit tonight and they are dialed in!!! I just hope I can keep it together long enough to shoot over a 390 because that's my goal for this shoot!


Have a safe trip Ray... if all goes well I'll be there Saturday morning by myself as the guy from I usually shoot with backed out tonight ... 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll be waiting to hear from you Joe. I'll gladly shoot with you and John if we can all get together.


----------



## alfabuck

Have a safe trip out fellas. Jay knew I was bringing the Strother so he so happened to have a "show" to go to. Lol just kidding buddy.


----------



## baird794

good luck to you all in pa this weekend, hope you all shoot up!!!


----------



## nimrod1034

I really like the carbon extenders for the 3" head.


----------



## alfabuck

Looks really nice man. I like the carbon extension kit.


----------



## BROX

nimrod1034 said:


>


Those are sweet did you make them?


----------



## rdraper_3

Well I'm finally home from PA, I didn't do as well as I had hoped to do but I still finished decent score wise, still waiting for the IBO to post the dang scores though.


----------



## jfuller17

Want to say good job to all the Vendetta shooters in Erie. You guys did great and glad you got to shoot. Wanted to also congratulate Rod Marcum on his win in the hunting class. Rod shot 27 up with his Enforcer and now leads the triple crown going into final shoot. Awesome shooting by all. Again thanks to all you guys for representing Vendetta!


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah congrats to Rod for some good shooting. I had a rough time hitting Xs. I danced around them all weekend but squeezed out an ok score considering.


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm not happy with my arrow rest, something came loose and caused my arrows to fly differently......drop cord stretched or the serving above it slipped up causing my rest to not drop fast enough. Time to switch things up a little bit......putting on a Bodoodle rest now instead of a drop away. By Marengo it'll be dialed in again and I'll finish better than I did at both Bedford and Erie.


----------



## nimrod1034

I think it might be time for Jason to make a new thread with a different title lol.


----------



## asa1485

rdraper_3 said:


> I'm not happy with my arrow rest, something came loose and caused my arrows to fly differently......drop cord stretched or the serving above it slipped up causing my rest to not drop fast enough. Time to switch things up a little bit......putting on a Bodoodle rest now instead of a drop away. By Marengo it'll be dialed in again and I'll finish better than I did at both Bedford and Erie.


Hope you are not using Blazers. You will get contact with the down vane if you do. I love BoDoodles but quit using them for that reason


----------



## rdraper_3

asa1485 said:


> Hope you are not using Blazers. You will get contact with the down vane if you do. I love BoDoodles but quit using them for that reason


Crap!!! Just saw your comment AFTER I fletched a half dozen arrows with Blazers. Guess I'll have to try them out anyway and see what happens. Thanks for the tip


----------



## alfabuck

Well back to the drawing board for Ohio. Hope to see more Vendetta guys out there and maybe a shooter shirt or two.


----------



## BROX

alfabuck said:


> Well back to the drawing board for Ohio. Hope to see more Vendetta guys out there and maybe a shooter shirt or two.


I'll be a Vendetta user soon and I'll be putting on the course at Ohio


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Well back to the drawing board for Ohio. Hope to see more Vendetta guys out there and maybe a shooter shirt or two.


I'll be there foe sure johnny since I didn't get to Erie... And yes I'll be sporting my Vendetta shooter shirt...lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll also be at Marengo, OH shoot. We'll all have to get together and tear some targets up...


----------



## alfabuck

It Will be cool to see all you guys out there. Me and Ray got to hang out on a tractor ride to and from our courses. We were smiley on the way up and frowning on the way down. Lol just kidding. I could have shot a little better that day but I had a great time this weekend and it was nice talking to you again Ray. Let's try to make a better showing this next leg man. I'm gonna shoot my butt of from now till then guys and and hopefully make a better showing this one.


----------



## rdraper_3

Yeah the ride down the hill was rather humbling knowing that I didn't shoot the score I wanted to. I have some work to do and WILL beat my score from Erie. It was good hanging out with you what little I did John. We'll all have to get together after the shoot and hang out for awhile


----------



## alfabuck

I should have my Prime Centroid this week. I'm just selling a bunch of my archery stuff to find it. It's sitting at Lancaster archery waiting. Can't wait!


----------



## alfabuck

Here she is same color.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Here she is same color.
> View attachment 1392034


Looks familiar ......let me know what you think.


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> Here she is same color.
> View attachment 1392034


You sell all your old Hoyts?


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah they are all sold except for my old Hoyt enticer and my Vulcan. I love Hoyt but not crazy about the new roller systems they got going on. They will always be one of my favorite bow brands I am liking some of the smaller companies products right now. I am really impressed with the g5 and all the technology in that bow. I like have they virtually eliminated lateral nock travel and the stiffest riser in the industry. The bow is just an enjoyment to shoot.


----------



## 12RingKing

I hear ya man! From all accounts those bows are slick and fun to shoot! I'm in the same boat as you. I like what the small companies are putting out these days. I say small, but I mean outside the big 4. I hope she shoots well for you!


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> Yeah they are all sold except for my old Hoyt enticer and my Vulcan. I love Hoyt but not crazy about the new roller systems they got going on. They will always be one of my favorite bow brands I am liking some of the smaller companies products right now. I am really impressed with the g5 and all the technology in that bow. I like have they virtually eliminated lateral nock travel and the stiffest riser in the industry. The bow is just an enjoyment to shoot.


Maybe this bow will help you shoot better


----------



## 12RingKing

xringbob said:


> Maybe this bow will help you shoot better


That's always the goal isn't it?


----------



## jfuller17

What's up guys? Been on the road for way to long. Ready to be home. Got 3 more days.


----------



## BROX

jfuller17 said:


> What's up guys? Been on the road for way to long. Ready to be home. Got 3 more days.


I bought an Enforcer ill be order a longer bar for it soon


----------



## jfuller17

BROX said:


> I bought an Enforcer ill be order a longer bar for it soon


Hey that's awesome! Glad to have you part of the group.


----------



## BROX

jfuller17 said:


> Hey that's awesome! Glad to have you part of the group.


Only gotten to shoot with it for about a half hr so far but my first thoughts are WOW! Great job on a stab design sir


----------



## BROX

jfuller17 said:


> Hey that's awesome! Glad to have you part of the group.


Oh and thanks for the welcome


----------



## xringbob

12RingKing said:


> That's always the goal isn't it?


The bow doesn't help you shoot better either does a stabilizer.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> What's up guys? Been on the road for way to long. Ready to be home. Got 3 more days.


We got extremely lucky with the weather for yesterday's shoot. Forecast was for 96 originally. It tried to rain but missed and stayed cloudy with a light breeze til around noon and didn't get hot until after scorecards were in. Prob only got to 90, so all in all a perfect day to shoot. It was cloudy enough that the targets in the thick stuff were hard to see. All those folks that stayed home because they thought it was going to rain on them will probably wish they would have come yesterday if they make it today. It's already 80 at 6 am. Hope you guys and gals back East see some relief from the heat today.


----------



## 12RingKing

xringbob said:


> The bow doesn't help you shoot better either does a stabilizer.


It's all about having fun....whatever makes you happy.

Me personally. I love spending astronomical sums of money on my equipment. It makes me feel like I'm accomplishing something. :teeth:


----------



## alfabuck

Hahahaha


----------



## baird794

evening bump


----------



## faston2

Going to demo some bars for a possible dealer on Friday!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet man. Good luck!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

Half day of work for me. The power went out at work and something underground was messed up with the power supply. Looks like I'll be chilling out inside today due to the high temp here.


----------



## JONEZ24

Taking the long drive to just south of Dallas Texas in the morning. Leaving 102 degree temps to get 100 degree temps, 102 is unbearable. I hope to make it to some archery shops down there to see how's it's done in other parts of the country. Gonna miss tinkering with my bows for 10 whole days, hope I can survive.


----------



## faston2

Had a great visit with a prospective dealer today. It could be very promising as this dealer is affiliated with a fairly well known archery manufacturer. Not only that, but the closing of one of the few pro shops recently on the Kansas side of the KC metro should attract alot of folks to this new dealer. 

Thanks again to Jason and Sara for putting out a great product.


----------



## JONEZ24

Made it from northern indiana to west memphis arkansas today, now on to dallas in the morning. man is it hot here........106 on the way down here.


----------



## rdraper_3

I went to a fairly new local shoot today. Grizzly Bear Archery in Disko, IN. It's an old rock quarry, LOTS of different terrain, uphill, downhill, long and short shots!! Had a great time up until the storm came in and ruined my day. Ended up with a 295 on a 30 target course. I will definitely be checking them out again. I got in on their outdoor league that starts July 11th so we'll see how that works out. Only thing I don't like about it is that you don't have to shoot with a partner so it goes on the honor system. All in all though, it was a great place to go shoot and I'll be back for more


----------



## ohiohunter02

Wow this thread is dead...

Well here's a license of the new shooter shirts. Wore it 2 weeks ago at a local shoot just to see how it fit and how cool they are...










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JONEZ24

still no archery for me for a few days. Spending time with the wife's family in corsicana texas on a huge reservoir. went out this morning and pulled up a blue cat that maxed out the 25lb scale we had with us. I could see myself living in a place like this, plenty of country, fishing and hunting to do but man is this heat tough to deal with. I think I could get over it. Hope the rest of the crew is surviving the heat and finding a way to get some shooting in.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Joe! Everyone is out shooting I think!


----------



## 12RingKing

JONEZ24 said:


> still no archery for me for a few days. Spending time with the wife's family in corsicana texas on a huge reservoir. went out this morning and pulled up a blue cat that maxed out the 25lb scale we had with us.  I could see myself living in a place like this, plenty of country, fishing and hunting to do but man is this heat tough to deal with. I think I could get over it. Hope the rest of the crew is surviving the heat and finding a way to get some shooting in.


You should visit Jerry at ******* Booda outdoors in Kerens. Real close to Corsicana. Real nice fella. Good tuner. Does a lot of now reviews on YouTube.


----------



## JONEZ24

happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Rockinxj00

You too my Brother! How is Texas? We are all loaded up getting ready to head north. Hopefully its a lot cooler. Dude did that cat thump your hand?


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah it got my hand a bit but not too bad. Have fun up north, it is a blast here down south. Fish, tube, chill, waverunners, fish some more, whatever I want when I want to do it. They know how to cook down here too!


----------



## alfabuck

Happy independence day Vendetta!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Happy independence day Vendetta!!!!


You got that right! Hope everyone had a good one. This has been a great week for Vendetta. Sales are great!


----------



## jfuller17

Getting ready for feature! I am getting Vendetta Archery decals made for the top wing. Should be cool to see it on track and get some advertisment.


----------



## baird794

that looks like a fun toy lol, we will be at cree lake tomarrow if ya wanna shoot. just got back from west virginia today, it's a lot cooler down there lol


----------



## rdraper_3

Is Cree Lake having a shoot this weekend? I lost my schedule. I need to get out this weekend and practice for Marengo


----------



## baird794

yes, we have one tomorrow, hope to see you there
Thanks


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok, Thanks Bob. Now for the heat to go away for awhile so I can get out and sight my bow back in


----------



## alfabuck

The car looks awesome Jay. Can't wait to see the Vendetta logo on it man. I wish you guys the best of luck on the track.


----------



## 12RingKing

Heard about all the storms and power outages over you guys way....you still out of power? Heard it's been 3 days for some people! That's horrible. Hurricanes get us from time to time and it sucks without power that long!


----------



## rdraper_3

We got hit pretty bad but Ft Wayne got it really bad. Some people are still without power there. Fortunately this heat wave we're experiancing is gone now, at least that's waht the weather forecast is looking like. Only going to be in the 80's next week


----------



## jfuller17

Finally cooled down! Yes!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Finally cooled down! Yes!!!


I hear you there Jason!! I finally got out and shot today. 303 on a 30 target course....not too bad. Now to keep that up in the league and I'll be good to go


----------



## ohiohunter02

rdraper_3 said:


> I hear you there Jason!! I finally got out and shot today. 303 on a 30 target course....not too bad. Now to keep that up in the league and I'll be good to go


Nice shooting Ray.

Looks like my weekend is already shut down. I sprained my wrist Saturday while shooting my bow. I was put o do light duty work for the week. Hopefully I can baby it week and make the shoot.










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baird794

i got me an exceed 300 yesterday!!!! time to go to open class nice shootin ray.


----------



## jfuller17

baird794 said:


> i got me an exceed 300 yesterday!!!! time to go to open class nice shootin ray.


Nice man! What color? Pink? LOL


----------



## rdraper_3

Anyone have a GoPro camera? I'm thinking about buying one and mounting it to my Enforcer bar this fall. That way I don't need to worry about having to turn the camcorder on the tripod while trying to film my hunt. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## alfabuck

I have one and it's pretty awesome. The sound could be better but for what it is it works great. The videos are awesome and it is great for a personal bow camera. You might have to build a custom setup with the pieces they give you to mount it to your bow but it is the best camera for the money and blows away all other action cams.


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> I have one and it's pretty awesome. The sound could be better but for what it is it works great. The videos are awesome and it is great for a personal bow camera. You might have to build a custom setup with the pieces they give you to mount it to your bow but it is the best camera for the money and blows away all other action cams.


What other camera are you using Alfa? You still filming you hunts?


----------



## alfabuck

I have a Canon Hf m40 Vixia. I haven't been filming as much as I want but hopefully I'll get more footage this season.


----------



## baird794

jfuller17 said:


> Nice man! What color? Pink? LOL


too funny fuller lol orange fade to black


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> I have a Canon Hf m40 Vixia. I haven't been filming as much as I want but hopefully I'll get more footage this season.


You self film or does your lady film for you?


----------



## alfabuck

I'm usually filming for her. It is just really tough in our area as the deer are extremely educated and it makes something that's hard to begin with extremely hard lol.


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> I'm usually filming for her. It is just really tough in our area as the deer are extremely educated and it makes something that's hard to begin with extremely hard lol.


Dang! You got a college for the deer up there?!? Lol


----------



## alfabuck

Sure seems like it lol. It's called living to close in proximity to humans their whole lives lol!


----------



## nimrod1034

Hey does anybody know how long the axles are for the centroid?


----------



## alfabuck

I'm not sure I'll let you know in a week.


----------



## nimrod1034

lol I kinda posted that on the wrong thread. Thanks tho man


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> I have a Canon Hf m40 Vixia. I haven't been filming as much as I want but hopefully I'll get more footage this season.


Just out of curiosity, does that camera have a high speed? Can you use a slow motion feature with it?


----------



## alfabuck

I'm not too sure. I got it last season and didn't play around with it all that much. It takes beautiful video though I know that much.


----------



## BROX

Had a great time today shooting the first 20 at the third leg NTC with Mike Banachi.This is my first time out with my Enforcer and I'm 2 up with Mike on my heels 1 down was kinda nice haveing another Vendetta user in the pack


----------



## jfuller17

BROX said:


> Had a great time today shooting the first 20 at the third leg NTC with Mike Banachi.This is my first time out with my Enforcer and I'm 2 up with Mike on my heels 1 down was kinda nice haveing another Vendetta shooter in the pack


Thats great man! Love to see Vendetta representing and shooting together and having fun!


----------



## baird794

BROX said:


> Had a great time today shooting the first 20 at the third leg NTC with Mike Banachi.This is my first time out with my Enforcer and I'm 2 up with Mike on my heels 1 down was kinda nice haveing another Vendetta user in the pack


that's awsome, hope you finish well too, good luck this weekend guys


----------



## faston2

Probably won't get off shift in time to make the Sunflower State Games on Sunday. I will get there 'fashionably' late however, with my staff shirt on.:wink: I will probably shoot the course for fun after awards are given out. .........ahhhh, the benefits of being the Range Captain. HAHA


----------



## faston2

An old friend came home today after buying it back. I don't like to say I sold it to a buddy. I like to think of it as spending his money while he watched after it for a couple of months. I mean, he never even shot it because he already had 3 others. Anyway, I put the Grudge and PIC on it and sighted it in. First and second group at 60.......
















only 2 arrows cause I figured I'd quit while I was ahead.:tongue:


----------



## jfuller17

Good shooting Brian!!


----------



## BROX

Well met and shot with another great person today Vendetta shooter Aaron Burton had a great time shooting with you today Aaron.I didn't finish as well as I would have liked today just couldn't find my yardage and ended up with a 394


----------



## jfuller17

Want to say congrats to Rod Marcum on winning the IBO National triple crown. He did it with his Enforcer!!! Very good shooting Rod! Also want to say thanks to everyone shooting the Vendettas as well. I here good things from peopel that were there about all the guys shooting our bars. I am very glad you all are respectful and kind to each other. You guys are all great!


----------



## rdraper_3

I let myself down again at Marengo. I finished with a 355. I will say this thugh, it was a tough course in MBR. Lots of different terrain, up hill, downhill and a lot of maxed out shots. Very good course though!! I had a few people ask me about my bars too!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Jason, how did you run Saturday night. Was trying to get down and watch the sprints, but had the kids and didnt feel like chasing them all over.


----------



## faston2

I didn't get off shift in time to make it to actually shoot the Sunflower State Games but.........I did manage to get Vendetta some free air time on Topeka Channel 27 NBC.

Not savvy enough to download a screenshot from my DVR so a cheesy cell phone pic will have to do. And the rumor is not true. TV actually adds about 25 lbs. ukey:ukey:


















Here is actually some decent photos of the 'shirt' in action as well.


















I love me some Vendetta baby!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thats freakin sweet Brian!


----------



## jfuller17

Rockinxj00 said:


> Jason, how did you run Saturday night. Was trying to get down and watch the sprints, but had the kids and didnt feel like chasing them all over.


Yeah we did. I almost broke track record qualifing and was fast in heat but my luck continued in the feature as we were lining up the 3 dollar bolt in the trailing arm broke and let the axle drag the shock so I had to pull of before it went green. Big bummer cause car was fast!


----------



## baird794

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah we did. I almost broke track record qualifing and was fast in heat but my luck continued in the feature as we were lining up the 3 dollar bolt in the trailing arm broke and let the axle drag the shock so I had to pull of before it went green. Big bummer cause car was fast!


were are u racing at jason? you gonna shoot this weekend? we are having a shoot at cree lake. let me know if your gonna come out.


----------



## jfuller17

Bob we are racing Saturday at Berlin Speedway in Mich. If you shot on Sunday I could be there bud.


----------



## Rockinxj00

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah we did. I almost broke track record qualifing and was fast in heat but my luck continued in the feature as we were lining up the 3 dollar bolt in the trailing arm broke and let the axle drag the shock so I had to pull of before it went green. Big bummer cause car was fast!


Man that sucks. Did you change to #9 by chance? A guy I work with told me you had to pull off and said the bright yellow and orange car was #9. Had to argue with him about it forever.


----------



## 12RingKing

I got a question for Jason.....

Don;t you think it's time to let this thread die and start a new one? You're not quite "coming soon" anymore. You been in the game for a little bit now! :wink:


----------



## jfuller17

12RingKing said:


> I got a question for Jason.....
> 
> Don;t you think it's time to let this thread die and start a new one? You're not quite "coming soon" anymore. You been in the game for a little bit now! :wink:


Yeah I guess we are not really coming soon......we are here!


----------



## 12RingKing

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah I guess we are not really coming soon......we are here!


Yep....I'd say so. When you get numberous threads in the Gen section referring to your products, you've probably made it! lol


----------



## baird794

jfuller17 said:


> Bob we are racing Saturday at Berlin Speedway in Mich. If you shot on Sunday I could be there bud.


how far in mich is that from kendallville? i can probably find a place to shoot on sunday lol!!!


----------



## baird794

bump for the day


----------



## -bowfreak-

Hey guys...I got a question for any of you that might be able to answer this. I am running a 12" enforcer on my Carbon Matrix with the stock weight (I think it is 8 oz) and 3.5" bullet proof head. Anyway....I always shot 14oz up front but couldn't handle it when I bought this stab because I had switched to shoot with my dominant eye (shooting lefty). Now I have shot a lot more and can handle the extra weight plus my Matrix is so much lighter than anything I am used to shooting. 

I am looking first to remove my natural cant. I was playing around with some sockets and various items in my basement and had them screwed into the shelf side of the stab. I ended up weighing the stuff afterwards and it was right at 4 oz. It seemed to bring my bubble dead level almost every time. If I added 4oz to my shelf side is this good or is there something else I need to do? I have my T bar offset where it screws into the stab to my shelf side also. 

My sight picture is not bad but it is not as good as I would like. When I shot the 14 oz on my other bow it was much more steady. I don't know if I need to do a back weight or what....thoughts?


----------



## JONEZ24

I think what you figured out seems fine. Are you adding 4 more ounces to the shelf side or is it 4 ounces total? Me personally, I offset my t head all the way to the shelf side and I run 2x more weight to the offset. I can run 2 ounces on the sight side and 4 ounces to the shelf side.


----------



## -bowfreak-

JONEZ24 said:


> I think what you figured out seems fine. Are you adding 4 more ounces to the shelf side or is it 4 ounces total? Me personally, I offset my t head all the way to the shelf side and I run 2x more weight to the offset. I can run 2 ounces on the sight side and 4 ounces to the shelf side.



4 oz added to the shelf side.


----------



## rdraper_3

I shot my 2 rounds of make up for outdoor league today with my new strings, ended up shooting a 300 and a 296. They'e not counting the 11 ring, only 10 8 and 5. I shot from my normal green stake since I'm in MBR class, but they are doing it this way, 2 weeks from yellow stake, 2 weeks from orange stake and 2 weeks from green stake. I told them in order to be fair that I would shoot all 6 weeks from the green stake. Most of the guys that are in it are only hunters and don't shoot as much as I do so I want to give them all a fair chance, not that I'm the greatest shot or anything though


----------



## 12RingKing

rdraper_3 said:


> I shot my 2 rounds of make up for outdoor league today with my new strings, ended up shooting a 300 and a 296. They'e not counting the 11 ring, only 10 8 and 5. I shot from my normal green stake since I'm in MBR class, but they are doing it this way, 2 weeks from yellow stake, 2 weeks from orange stake and 2 weeks from green stake. I told them in order to be fair that I would shoot all 6 weeks from the green stake. Most of the guys that are in it are only hunters and don't shoot as much as I do so I want to give them all a fair chance, not that I'm the greatest shot or anything though


What are the distances for the stakes, out of curiosity?

Our farthest is red and 50 yards + 5 yards maximum. That's our MBO and MBR class.


----------



## rdraper_3

Yellow stake= Hunter Class 35 yard max

Orange Stake= Advanced Hunter Class 40 yard max

Green Stake=MBR class 45 yard max


Blue Stake= MBO(open class) 50 yard max



IBO rules state +/- 2 yards for rangefinder variance for setting the stakes


----------



## jfuller17

-bowfreak- said:


> 4 oz added to the shelf side.


Hey just make sure that your second axis is set right on the new bow. I have had people fight the level and then find out that the bubble was way off to begin with. Just a thoughtt bud.


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> I shot my 2 rounds of make up for outdoor league today with my new strings, ended up shooting a 300 and a 296. They'e not counting the 11 ring, only 10 8 and 5. I shot from my normal green stake since I'm in MBR class, but they are doing it this way, 2 weeks from yellow stake, 2 weeks from orange stake and 2 weeks from green stake. I told them in order to be fair that I would shoot all 6 weeks from the green stake. Most of the guys that are in it are only hunters and don't shoot as much as I do so I want to give them all a fair chance, not that I'm the greatest shot or anything though


Nice shooting Ray!!


----------



## jfuller17

Got my second Supra set-up finally today. I love those bows guys!!


----------



## -bowfreak-

jfuller17 said:


> Hey just make sure that your second axis is set right on the new bow. I have had people fight the level and then find out that the bubble was way off to begin with. Just a thoughtt bud.


That is the first thing I did. All of my bows end up this way. Since switching to left handed it is part of my natural form for some reason.


----------



## jfuller17

-bowfreak- said:


> That is the first thing I did. All of my bows end up this way. Since switching to left handed it is part of my natural form for some reason.


Well at least you checked it. Thats great.


----------



## faston2

Thank goodness for Outdoor and Sportsman's Channels during this time of the programming they call Opening Ceremonies. Really?


Good luck to any Vendetta shooters this weekend on the 3D course, and GO TEAM USA!


----------



## dbuzz40

Rod Marcum and I will be shooting a two man scramble tomorrow. Looking to get our second V of the year! unfortunately I haven't shot since the last time we shot. Just piddled around a little bit. Can't wait to get back out there reppin' my VENDETTA!


----------



## dbuzz40

And FAston...this ceremony sucks some balls man.


----------



## faston2

Qualified 6th at the Cabela's Archery Classic/C.B.A 3D shooting even.


.......and that was about the highlight for me. Multi-pin sight??? What the hell is that? Set it up on the practice range this morning and then drove over to KC to qualify. Guess I'll have to start using one now and then so I know what the heck I'm looking at.:embara:

Got to shoot with a very good friend of mine that I don't get to see real often, so it was all worth it to me.

Oh yeah, the shooter shirt was on today getting alot of looks, so I would say the website hits will see a spike tonight.:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Qualified 6th at the Cabela's Archery Classic/C.B.A 3D shooting even.
> 
> 
> .......and that was about the highlight for me. Multi-pin sight??? What the hell is that? Set it up on the practice range this morning and then drove over to KC to qualify. Guess I'll have to start using one now and then so I know what the heck I'm looking at.:embara:
> 
> Got to shoot with a very good friend of mine that I don't get to see real often, so it was all worth it to me.
> 
> Oh yeah, the shooter shirt was on today getting alot of looks, so I would say the website hits will see a spike tonight.:wink:


Very nice Brian!


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to share pic that was taken of me this weekend and show you guys the Vendetta Archery on the wing. Its pretty cool and did get a lot of people asking what it was so I guess its doing its job.


----------



## ohiohunter02

jfuller17 said:


> Just wanted to share pic that was taken of me this weekend and show you guys the Vendetta Archery on the wing. Its pretty cool and did get a lot of people asking what it was so I guess its doing its job.


Looks pretty badazz. Now you need some camo accents on the car..lol


----------



## ohiohunter02

Picked up my new hunting rig yesterday. Sold the Elite and bought a 2012 Hoyt Vector 32. The RKT cams are so smooth on the draw cycle. By far hoyts best modular cam system. 

Probably my last bow purchase in awhile since the girlfriend and I are buying a house.


----------



## nimrod1034

Havn't shot much with this set up but it looks mean lol.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks sweet man!


----------



## baird794

just wanted to say thanks to jason for leveling out my bow w/ the grudge stabs, man does it shoot awsome, going to do some damage this weekend at the r-100, thanks jason, u the man!!!!
Bob Baird


----------



## Rockinxj00

So who is all going to the r-100 this weekend. I know jonez and myself are going. Jason, you going or are you racing?


----------



## jfuller17

I am going man! R100!!


----------



## JONEZ24

I will be going both days, Lindsey will be going with me on Saturday. Mike and Megan Stuk will be there with us as well. Set the inspire up today for the r-100, put th sure loc on with 5x lens and clarifier. Sighted in today out to 70 yards with the acc arrows I just bought. Tomorrow I will get 80-100 yards sighted in so I am ready for the iron buck challenge. Hope to see a few other vendetta stabs on the course. Good luck to everyone and have fun.


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll be there as well! Not sure about the iron buck challenge though. My other bow is all stripped down and going to Ragers Edge for a fresh powdercoat finish tomorrow after work. It's gonna be sweet when I get it all back together!!


----------



## dbuzz40

i'll be there with Jason. Hope to see the outlaw Jones bros!


----------



## JONEZ24

My plan is to be there bright and early. Want to get started so I have plenty of time for weather issues. Not much of a chance for rain but if it is like the past it will happen. Let's pray for good weather, it makes it more difficult for all.


----------



## alfabuck

This is bad. I already got deer on the brain. Once my mind is on something it's hard for me to do anything else. I guess I'm done 3d for the season.


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> This is bad. I already got deer on the brain. Once my mind is on something it's hard for me to do anything else. I guess I'm done 3d for the season.


I would if I was you to. Shame shooting good was never on your mind.


----------



## panther08

First alfa you need to get hold of me. and 2nd bob your my boy but stop startin stuff on this thread. and if.u.wana come after me come south and bring your big boy bow and open set up. And ill learn you a thing or two about the south. 
sorry guys bob must be bored at work,this is what happens. lol he is an *****.


----------



## xringbob

Haha you had to move down south that's like the minor leagues. You couldn't stick with me up here what makes you think you have a chance down there. I'm not starting anything I just speak the truth.


----------



## 12RingKing

:argue:


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys just wanted to annnouce a first for us. We are doing our own shoot with the great folks at Cree Lake archery club. We are calling the shoot the Vendetta "Enforcer 330". It will be a 2 man scramble. In otherwords bring you best shooting bud and shoot a 30 target course and the best arrow at each target for your team will count. Example you shoot a 8 and your partner shoots a 10. You will mark down a 10 for that target. We will be scoring 5,8,10, center 11's and the twist is we are going to turn the 14's into lucky 13's. So if your partner or whoever shoots first gets at least a solid 10 then you are wide open to go for a 13. The shoot will be held on Sept. 1st at Cree Lake and will cost 40.00 per team. There will be a 50% paypack to the shooters and the other 50% will go to the club. The rest of the rules are simple......35 yard max for hunting class and 45 max open set-up. You can pair up with a open shooter also. (open guy and hunter guy can shoot together on same team just use different stakes.) As a bonus we at Vendetta Archery will be givng each person on the winning team a 100.00 certificate to use on our products. We hope to make this a annual event and have it grow bigger each year and also have more prizes to give away along with the cash. Should be a great time and if anyone wants more info please contact me or Bob Baird from Cree Lake. 

Jason


----------



## jfuller17

On a side note will see everyone tomorrow at the R100!!! Always a fun shoot!


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Ok guys just wanted to annnouce a first for us. We are doing our own shoot with the great folks at Cree Lake archery club. We are calling the shoot the Vendetta "Enforcer 330". It will be a 2 man scramble. In otherwords bring you best shooting bud and shoot a 30 target course and the best arrow at each target for your team will count. Example you shoot a 8 and your partner shoots a 10. You will mark down a 10 for that target. We will be scoring 5,8,10, center 11's and the twist is we are going to turn the 14's into lucky 13's. So if your partner or whoever shoots first gets at least a solid 10 then you are wide open to go for a 13. The shoot will be held on Sept. 1st at Cree Lake and will cost 40.00 per team. There will be a 50% paypack to the shooters and the other 50% will go to the club. The rest of the rules are simple......35 yard max for hunting class and 45 max open set-up. You can pair up with a open shooter also. (open guy and hunter guy can shoot together on same team just use different stakes.) As a bonus we at Vendetta Archery will be givng each person on the winning team a 100.00 certificate to use on our products. We hope to make this a annual event and have it grow bigger each year and also have more prizes to give away along with the cash. Should be a great time and if anyone wants more info please contact me or Bob Baird from Cree Lake.
> 
> Jason


Shooting in Wymore, NE on that weekend. I could drive out and shoot the scramble and then drive back the 11 hours to home. Shower, eat, and drive another 2 1/2 hrs and maybe make it to Wymore by 9 am Sunday. Now, if I could only find someone crazy:crazy: enough to make the trip with me..........:set1_thinking:


If not, I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## jfuller17

Brian you are a crazy mo!


----------



## jfuller17

Had a few questions on the shoot. Just want to say that the yardage will be unknown for the shoot.


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Ok guys just wanted to annnouce a first for us. We are doing our own shoot with the great folks at Cree Lake archery club. We are calling the shoot the Vendetta "Enforcer 330". It will be a 2 man scramble. In otherwords bring you best shooting bud and shoot a 30 target course and the best arrow at each target for your team will count. Example you shoot a 8 and your partner shoots a 10. You will mark down a 10 for that target. We will be scoring 5,8,10, center 11's and the twist is we are going to turn the 14's into lucky 13's. So if your partner or whoever shoots first gets at least a solid 10 then you are wide open to go for a 13. The shoot will be held on Sept. 1st at Cree Lake and will cost 40.00 per team. There will be a 50% paypack to the shooters and the other 50% will go to the club. The rest of the rules are simple......35 yard max for hunting class and 45 max open set-up. You can pair up with a open shooter also. (open guy and hunter guy can shoot together on same team just use different stakes.) As a bonus we at Vendetta Archery will be givng each person on the winning team a 100.00 certificate to use on our products. We hope to make this a annual event and have it grow bigger each year and also have more prizes to give away along with the cash. Should be a great time and if anyone wants more info please contact me or Bob Baird from Cree Lake.
> 
> Jason





I'm in! I think I found a partner for it too


----------



## Rockinxj00

Have some pics from th R 100 today. Will have to post up later. Jonez shot I believe a 490 and I ended up with a 469. Not my best performance, but the course was fairly long. Good time had though which is what I love. Will see what happens tomorrow and will post all pics at once.


----------



## JONEZ24

Rockinxj00 said:


> Have some pics from th R 100 today. Will have to post up later. Jonez shot I believe a 490 and I ended up with a 469. Not my best performance, but the course was fairly long. Good time had though which is what I love. Will see what happens tomorrow and will post all pics at once.


I shot a 494 but should have been just over 500. I have to do my part!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well, what a day for Vendetta. I was 31 down yesterday and came out and shot 26 up today. 5 points short but I am happy with it. Lets just say that I now hate the alligator target. In the Iron buck challenge, they started it at 40 yards, and lets say it was a heavy 40 because almost everyone was shooting low. I was out on the first shot. Bob Baird and his grudge set up ended up winning the challenge at 70 yards in the shootoff. Dan Perdue won the steel challenge as well. awesome seeing all the guys out there representing Vendetta. Awesome talking to some of the guys too.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Here is a pic where Jonez24 robin hooded my arrow.








Jonez24's wife shooting the apple buck. She only shoots a few times a year and she put the smack down on the apple.








Here I am getting ready to go for the apple. Yea it got it.








Here is Jonez and mines Dad going at the apple.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Jonez going for the apple








This shot was one of my favorites.








"Hole in the Horn" Buck


----------



## JONEZ24

Today was much better than yesterday, the rain passed through early clearing the course. We got out ahead of the crowds and we were blessed with low 80 degree temps and sun. Shot 38 up today to make up for the poor showing yesterday. Only negative today was blowing through several targets losing an arrow on one of them. Long days on the course but it is a blast!


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah guys it was a great time for sure! I shot 17 up yesterday and 48 today. Had a blast! Also another shout out to Danny for winning the steel challenge and Bob for winning the Iron buck today. Both shot great! One more shout out to Dannys nephew ........he showed Dustins what PSE guys do when shooting 12's.  Good shooting Justin. Great to see all the Vendetta guys there and as always thanks for using our products and we will see you all again soon!


----------



## baird794

Thanks guys, i had a great time meeting and shooting w/ you all. had fun winning the iron buck w/ the grudge stabs. they r the best stabs i have had. i wouldn't have done it w/out the set up i had, a big thanks to jason for balancing my bow out. awsome shooting danny!! you were on fire!!


----------



## faston2

Rough but fun day today. Got up around 4 AM and headed out to Wymore, NE to a great club (Big Indian Archers). If there is one place, other than our club (HAHA), to visit in the midwest, it's Wymore. Missed a chippy at a bedded doe about 30 targets in (maybe some day I'll actually be a decent shot:embara

Ended up in fourth in the open class. Couldn't have asked for better weather. 33 out of the last 40 days have been in the triple digits and we were blessed with a 'cool' 84. I made the 3 hour trip with a friend and had a blast. Had a little bit of a breeze in the wide open, but the Grudge and PIC kept me steady. 

......and that dang shirt creates a buzz once again.......


----------



## dbuzz40

it was great seeing all the vendetta guys that showed up at the r100. Bob, Jason, Danny, and I had a great time shooting together and it was good seeing the Jones brothers (even with all the crap they give me). Can't wait to shoot with you guys again soon.


----------



## jfuller17

Very nice Brian! what a pro!!  

Also Joe at Proline strings has been kind enough to dontate 2 sets of stings to be given away at the "Enforcer 330". Joe is a great guy and builds a mean set of strings. They are on all my bows and have to say they are my favorite sets to date. Thanks Joe!!


----------



## faston2

I'm ready to hunt. Anyone else?????????:dancing:


----------



## JONEZ24

I am starting to get the itch but just a little. The fall is always such a busy time of the year for me so it drags me down a little. My major problem is deciding which bow to give the chance to draw first blood?


----------



## BROX

I'm getting my custom Coyote Tan riser camo limb Bowtech Assassin ready to roll


----------



## baird794

nice lookin bow brox


----------



## BROX

baird794 said:


> nice lookin bow brox


thanks


----------



## jfuller17

Sweet bow guys!


----------



## Breathn

just placed an order yesterday..anxious to try the enforcer..


----------



## BROX

Good luck to all Vendetta shooters letting it fly at World today


----------



## alfabuck

Well got to spend some time with the new g5 and the search is finally over for a replacement for the inspire. It has it all from finish to aiming this bow is the one I've been after. I can't wait to start shooting spots with it this winter but first it will be put to the toughness test in the woods. All I can say is WOW!!! The most solid bow I have ever shot period. The 7075 riser is definitely solid as a rock and it is noticeable when you shoot it. Jay what the heck were you thinking when you sold it to shoot that Supra. Well to each his own but there is no comparison in my mind. I recommend this bow to anyone who is looking for the best money can buy. This one is here for the long haul.


----------



## baird794

gettin flyers copied for the enforcer 330, jasons wife did an awsome job on them, good luck everyone at worlds.


----------



## faston2

Happy Birthday to our fearless leader and friend. Thanks for everything you do for us Jason!!


----------



## nontypical169

Happy bday bro.. Hope its a good one.


----------



## dbuzz40

happy bday fuller. are you 50 today?


----------



## JONEZ24

I think that is it, 50 sounds like a good number.


----------



## rdraper_3

My bow is done at the powdercoaters and I'm picking it up Monday after work!!!! I can't wait to get it all back together!!


----------



## rdraper_3




----------



## Rockinxj00

Well guys after years of trying, I finally beat my brother, Jonez24. Man I was pumped. Got 2/3 through the first round, pulled back, and the pin on my HHA had hooked something and bent a little. Got it straight and finished the round. Wasn't a good one, but the second round I was 9 up. For me that is my personal best on this course and it really made my day to beat my brother.


----------



## JONEZ24

Blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while! You shot really well today, the SR and you are getting along now. I guess you out shot me on the course but who was the first to kill a deer this year? Was able to get out and fill a depredation permit that the landowner got, first time ever doing that. Shot a doe that was perfect to take out and was able to spot at least 4 different bucks and maybe a 5th with one being a definite shooter. Looks like it will be a good year on our property.


----------



## jfuller17

Want to say thanks to all the Vendetta shooters at the worlds.  Also want to say a special thata boy to Rod Marcum who placed 3rd at the worlds and Danny Perdieu for winning the shooter of the year in his class. Way to go guys. Also again thanks to all who were there shooting our products. I heard nothing but good things and we cant thank everyone enough for choosing us. I hope next year work will allow me to go to more of these shoots to be able to meet everyone face to face.


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, it's been a pleasure to shoot your stabs. I stayed with Mike Banicki and Rod Marcum at Worlds and had a blast with them. I'm hoping to get some more shoots in next year with my Enforcer and Grudge bars!!


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Jason, it's been a pleasure to shoot your stabs. I stayed with Mike Banicki and Rod Marcum at Worlds and had a blast with them. I'm hoping to get some more shoots in next year with my Enforcer and Grudge bars!!


Ray we appreciate your support buddy!


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Ray we appreciate your support buddy!


Here's to many more years to come! Go Team Vendetta!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Alright all, just traded my Hoyt Maxxis 35 for another, you guessed it, Strother! Have an Infinity on its way. This will be the first time in a long time I haven't had a Hoyt in my house. After shooting Strother, I just cant get used to my Hoyt again. I am going to miss it since I did kill the 2 biggest bucks of my life, but hopefully it will bring the new owner good luck. Jay I also need to get with you. The 10" bar that was on the Hoyt is going to be too short for the Infinity. Need to go 12" like the SR-71.


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for the often imitated, never duplicated, best T-head stabilizer on the market!!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

My Afflixtion is ready to be assembled! It was sent back to Athens for new limb decals and laser engraving. Picking it up at the shop tomorrow and getting her all tuned up. I'll be bringing her to the Vendetta 330 shoot for all to see. Still have to have the cancer ribbons airbrushed on but still trying to find someone good enough with an airbrusher to do it good. Any ideas of people around the Warsaw/Columbia City area?


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> Well got to spend some time with the new g5 and the search is finally over for a replacement for the inspire. It has it all from finish to aiming this bow is the one I've been after. I can't wait to start shooting spots with it this winter but first it will be put to the toughness test in the woods. All I can say is WOW!!! The most solid bow I have ever shot period. The 7075 riser is definitely solid as a rock and it is noticeable when you shoot it. Jay what the heck were you thinking when you sold it to shoot that Supra. Well to each his own but there is no comparison in my mind. I recommend this bow to anyone who is looking for the best money can buy. This one is here for the long haul.
> View attachment 1437014
> View attachment 1437016
> View attachment 1437017
> View attachment 1437020
> View attachment 1437022


Nice bow Alfa.

How does the bow feel on the draw? It is stiff up fron? Does it feel like your Inspire on the draw?

I'm thinking about getting some of the G5 DLS cams and putting them on my 11 Maitland Retribution I just bought. wanting to try my hand at a franken bow.


----------



## alfabuck

I love the draw it is a little stiff but smooth. It is a lot smoother than my inspire.


----------



## rdraper_3




----------



## baird794

looks good rdraper.


----------



## alfabuck

Very nice Ray. Lovin the colors man. It takes a man to shoot pink. On a side note I'm do pumped to start hunting. Got the g5 pounding and I gotta admit it is by far my favorite bow I've ever shot and will probably be switching exclusively to their line of bows. I have some giants where I'm hunting this year and I never been so pumped to start hunting. What do you guys think?



















Oh yeah and the weapon of choice


----------



## jfuller17

Since its getting closer to hunting season, I wanted to share a e-mail that I got this morning. This gentleman is a regular customer that wanted to just say thanks. I love these e-mails. ......" A quick note to you. Just got back from 10 days on the slope caribou hunting.If anyone ever needs a reason to pick a vendetta have them call .I crawled an awful lot using the stabilizer as support ,It abbsorbed the punishment and provided the stability to make some tough shots.Thanks again Glenn"


----------



## jfuller17

Also we are getting ready to release our new "Pitch Black" series bars for the hunter that dosent want the shinny carbon look. It will be a very durable finish and will look great. Pics and more info coming soon!


----------



## Vendetta2

I am pleased to say that the Pitch Black Bar is now on our website and can be selected as a style option. For those who already have the enforcer and would like to go with a Pitch Black for a limited time we will be offering just the bar for $35.00 no shipping. That also is posted on the product page. We feel like this is a good solution for those who are not sure about the shiny weave. The price has not changed, they will still be 99.99. Be sure to check them out!


----------



## Vendetta2

dbuzz40 said:


> happy bday fuller. are you 50 today?


Oh Dustin dont push it...cause I soon follow him! But for now he is a whole number older then me


----------



## Vendetta2

Just so you all know I am still around doing the Vendetta thing... I am just working more on the Facebook side of things, but I thought it was time to pop in the old Archery talk site and see what is going on. Looks like there has been alot of action here. Just wanted to let everyone know that Jason and I are planning to attend alot more shoots next year! We feel we need to be present to help our business grow and to help our customers out when and where ever we can. This year just was so packed and with his new job, kids and keeping up with things at home it just all didnt work out. We will be starting to look and plan our schedule the first of the year. We are very ecxcited about the upcoming year to see what it has in store for us all. If you dont already please feel free to visit our facebook page and Like us to keep up to date with all the action. ......sara


----------



## baird794

i must say that the enforcer and the grudge stabs r the best stabs i have ever shot. Thanks jason and sara, keep up the great work!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Vendetta Archery is now a Black Eagle arrow dealer. These arrows are great! I have been using them and testing them and couldnt be happier. The customer service is one of the best I have ever delt with. Let me know if you guys need any arrows.


----------



## rdraper_3

That's great to hear Jason! I told you that you'd like them if you tried them.....lol!


----------



## baird794

shot w/ jason today and had a blast, ended up w/ a 287 w/ a zero, lol the arrow hasn't landed yet hahaha!!! can't wait till next week, hope to see u all there!!


----------



## asa1485

Vendetta2 said:


> Just so you all know I am still around doing the Vendetta thing... I am just working more on the Facebook side of things, but I thought it was time to pop in the old Archery talk site and see what is going on. Looks like there has been alot of action here. Just wanted to let everyone know that Jason and I are planning to attend alot more shoots next year! We feel we need to be present to help our business grow and to help our customers out when and where ever we can. This year just was so packed and with his new job, kids and keeping up with things at home it just all didnt work out. We will be starting to look and plan our schedule the first of the year. We are very ecxcited about the upcoming year to see what it has in store for us all. If you dont already please feel free to visit our facebook page and Like us to keep up to date with all the action. ......sara


Was wondering where you run off to. Stop by a little more often. LOL


----------



## deerhunter7273

I just wanted to post a pic of my completed hunting rig. The new black bar looks great. Thanks Jason.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great Mike!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Putting Vendetta TTT!


----------



## nimrod1034




----------



## jfuller17

nimrod1034 said:


>


Very nice!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice rigs


----------



## 12RingKing

I saw your shooter shirts on facebook Jason.....Very nice.


----------



## 12RingKing

nimrod1034 said:


>


You're such a show off!!!! lol. I love that destroyer dip. The predator looks great on your Retty too!


----------



## jfuller17

12RingKing said:


> I saw your shooter shirts on facebook Jason.....Very nice.


Thanks bud.


----------



## 12RingKing

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks bud.


Seems like they should cost more than $60. Very sharp looking shirt. What's the material? Pretty breathable?


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah they are normally 95.00. They are a slick breathable material. They remind me of dirt bike jerseys kinda


----------



## faston2

I'll be sportin' my colors Sunday in Wymore, NE at Big Indian Archers for their jamboree. Should draw about 300-400 shooters (errr, potential Vendetta customers:wink

Now I just have to decide which rig to take. 







Great, another complex. My head hurts already. Too many bows with Vendettas!


----------



## baird794

Results of the Enforcer 330....great shooting everyone! Hope all had fun!

1 Dan Perdue 340/13
Jason Ewell 

2 Nathen Heyerly 324/11
Abe Haines 

3 Rick Doering 324/7
Mathew Witt 

4 Ray Draper 323/7
Todd Hall 

5 Adam Smart 320/8
Ken Bolen 

6 Johnny Walthour 318/4
Tina Smith 

7 John Rathburn 318/3
Jerret Devlin 

8 John Handshoe 315/3
Paul Kimmel 

9 Doug Hill 311/7
Scott Harris 

10 Joe Handshoe 310/2
Burley Hall 

11 Ashely Walton 307/3
Todd Davis 

12 Rod Marcum 302/9
Mike Walton 

13 Scott Blankenship 300/1
Duane Compton 

14 Jason Terry 289/2
John Moreland 4th 

15 Rick Gay 288/0
Brandie Roberts 

16 Greg Baird 287/1
John Moreland 3 

17 Tom Martinez 285/1
Ken Mccartney 

18 Randy Saalfrank 276/0
Jermery Kemp 

19 Bill Jones 263/3
Roger Cain


----------



## Breathn

been a busy yr so far but got a enforcer about a month ago and have been playing with it a lot..and i must say..after yrs of trying all new stabs to hit the market this one has been my favorite..unbelievable adjustability with this thing..great work buddy..love it


----------



## Ghost 133

Breathn said:


> been a busy yr so far but got a enforcer about a month ago and have been playing with it a lot..and i must say..after yrs of trying all new stabs to hit the market this one has been my favorite..unbelievable adjustability with this thing..great work buddy..love it


You are right John. I have been using one ever since he started producing them. I think I got three of em. Looks like Vendetta had a fine turn out for the shoot. Congratulations Jason and Vendetta!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys! The shoot was a great time. We had a lot of rain forcasted and still got 19 teams to come shoot. The response was nothing but positive and we plan to do more of these team shoots next year. Again thanks to everyone that came out and anyone that had a hand in helping with the shoot. Very pleased. We had a bunch of tuff shooeters there!!


----------



## jfuller17

Also Brian......bows look great bud!!


----------



## baird794

ttt


----------



## alfabuck

I'm ready to get in a tree this weekend fellas. When do all your seasons start? Made my custom iPhone camera mounts for shot footage can't wait!!!!!.


----------



## JONEZ24

October 1 for openning archery but I have already put my first deer of the year down with a crop damage permit. Cooler weather this weekend so I may try for #2. Would love to see a big 6 in velvet, any larger and I would have to cut off one side of the rack and turn it over to the DNR.


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> October 1 for openning archery but I have already put my first deer of the year down with a crop damage permit. Cooler weather this weekend so I may try for #2. Would love to see a big 6 in velvet, any larger and I would have to cut off one side of the rack and turn it over to the DNR.


Nice Nick! I'm still trying to get my brother in law to get some of those tags, the deer are tearing the heck out of his crops again this year on top of the drought, it's not gonna be a good year for him. I have several sub 6pt bucks that need removed from the herd here and that's why I want the tags plus there are a couple of does that don't look so good.


----------



## Polkat9000

in the fiels for 5 months of bow in delaware will def try to lay my vendetta acrossa kill this season fo sho mr fuller


----------



## JONEZ24

I love to bow hunt butto be able to use high powered rifle for the first time to take deer was awesome. I would,ove to get another this weekend!


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> I love to bow hunt butto be able to use high powered rifle for the first time to take deer was awesome. I would,ove to get another this weekend!


Need any help? Lol


----------



## jfuller17

Heading out to Cree Lake tomorrow for the shoot. Should be fun, first shoot with the Pure.


----------



## alfabuck

Devirginized the ole Prime today on a doe. It's earn a buck season so I had to put a doe down. Meat in the freezer and I'm really happy with the performance of the Enforcer. Shot her hard quartering and was fortunate to have a quick recovery.


----------



## rdraper_3

Congrats John! Nice looking doe!


----------



## rdraper_3

Next year I have decided to shoot Open Class! I've thought about it long and hard and after talking to Todd and Missy, the shop owners, they helped convince me to go up in class again. Last year I started in Hunter class, this year I jumped to MBR and next year I'm going to MBO....it's only 5 more yards and I can use a single pin adjustable sight.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Ray. That sounds like a good move and I think you will like it a lot. I think the single pin will make up for the extra 5 yds.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice deer John! Love first blood!!


----------



## baird794

nice deer alfabuck


----------



## jfuller17

Got my MBR set-up ready. Need to sight in before Sunday


----------



## baird794

i think u will like open class ray, it's nice to be able to put your sight on an excact yardage and aim at that spot. good luck


----------



## dbuzz40

great job alfa!!


----------



## SARIT

Received new bow last night, sweet shooter, hopefully getting new stabs on it today....


----------



## baird794

Sept. 29th we are having a benefit shoot at Cree Lake for a girl named Taylor Tharp. Taylor is an 18 year old girl that has found out she has nasopharyngeal cancer. This is a very rare form of cancer, so rare that she and her family have had to travel to houston, texas for treament. recent updates say that the cancer has moved to the lining of the brain and the base of the skull bone. I know it's close to hunting season but this family really needs our help. Not only are her parents worrying and fighting with her in texas, taylor also has 3 siblings at home being cared for by grandparents. If you would like to donate money or baked goods to be sold at the shoot please contact lacy baird @ 260-242-9771. ALL PROCEEDS GO TO THIS FAMILY IN NEED
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT,
Bob Baird

cree lake is located 3 miles north of kendalville, in.
address is 10222 n. state road 3


----------



## Rockinxj00

Took the Infinity over to Jonez24's and he got that thing dialed in. I put the sight on that was on the Maxxis 35 and so far I haven't moved a thing. Hopefully be able to get down and shoot with you guys again Bob. Maybe, just maybe I won't shoot as bad as I did at the 
Vendetta shoot.


----------



## rdraper_3

baird794 said:


> Sept. 29th we are having a benefit shoot at Cree Lake for a girl named Taylor Tharp. Taylor is an 18 year old girl that has found out she has nasopharyngeal cancer. This is a very rare form of cancer, so rare that she and her family have had to travel to houston, texas for treament. recent updates say that the cancer has moved to the lining of the brain and the base of the skull bone. I know it's close to hunting season but this family really needs our help. Not only are her parents worrying and fighting with her in texas, taylor also has 3 siblings at home being cared for by grandparents. If you would like to donate money or baked goods to be sold at the shoot please contact lacy baird @ 260-242-9771. ALL PROCEEDS GO TO THIS FAMILY IN NEED
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT,
> Bob Baird
> 
> cree lake is located 3 miles north of kendalville, in.
> address is 10222 n. state road 3





I'll be there Bob and I'll bring my pink bow this time. I'll spread the word around and see how many more people I can bring with me


----------



## baird794

Rockinxj00 said:


> Took the Infinity over to Jonez24's and he got that thing dialed in. I put the sight on that was on the Maxxis 35 and so far I haven't moved a thing. Hopefully be able to get down and shoot with you guys again Bob. Maybe, just maybe I won't shoot as bad as I did at the
> Vendetta shoot.


come on down, have a hunters challenge this sat. and then the benefit shoot on the 29th. hope to see ya there!!!


----------



## baird794

rdraper_3 said:


> I'll be there Bob and I'll bring my pink bow this time. I'll spread the word around and see how many more people I can bring with me


that's awsome, i would like to see that bow in person. bring as many people as you can!!


----------



## rdraper_3

baird794 said:


> that's awsome, i would like to see that bow in person. bring as many people as you can!!


I had it at Ouabache Archers Saturday, it was inside sitting on the mantle. It got a lot of compliments too. When I got done shooting the course I asked Randy to set a stake up for that buffalo target so I could shoot at it, 90 yards is a long way but I had a blast shooting at it. I really want to shoot some field archery or something like that


----------



## rdraper_3

2 custom Athens bows in cancer awareness colors.....


----------



## rdraper_3

The one on the left is purple and white and mine is pink and white


----------



## baird794

the coarse is set at cree lake, it should be a very good hunting practice coarse, hope to see u all there


----------



## jfuller17

Good luck to all the youth hunters this weekend!


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Good luck to all the youth hunters this weekend!


What about me??? I finally get to start my season this evening. No more mid-September arson schools for this cat. Woohoo! Started my 4 days off today and will be in the woods every one of those days.


----------



## ohiohunter02

First evening sit of the 2012 Ohio bow season and realized I sat the wrong stand this morning. Had 2 good bucks come by my trail cam at 730. Hopefully things move tonight so my Hoyt can eat.










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfuller17

Awesome Joe


----------



## jfuller17

Was out till 1 am with Rod getting his Elite pure ready for season on Monday and his Elite Tour ready for spots. Crazy thing is we sighted the bow in at 60 yards in nothing but moon light. No pin lights or anything. Crazy part was he was actually grouping and shooting great. Lol


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck out there Joe and Bri and be safe out there. I'm hoping to see pics of some slammers really soon. Also good luck to everyone else venturing out to the deer woods and be safe out there fellas.


----------



## JONEZ24

Just got the call from my dad, first hunt out and he had 6 deer within shooting range. Couple of small bucks, couple button bucks a yearling doe and a big doe. He ended up shooting the big doe with his strother Infinity and his enforcer. He watched her drop in sight. He is pumped, he goes in for knee surgery on Wednesday and then a second surgery on his arm 2 weeks later. The pressure was on to put something down.


----------



## baird794

Athens has donated a bow for this cause and we greatly appreciate it. Thank you athens!!! we are going to have a raffle for a bow, your choice ibex or recluse, colors is black or camo, tickets are 5.00 or 5 for 20.00. you can mail me money and i will put one ticket in jar and mail you the other ticket or you can call me at 260-242-7589 and if you live near me we can meet up. 
This is for a benefit for Taylor Tharp, she is 18 and has just been diagnosed w/ nsaophorengeal cancer. it is a
cancer behind her nose and has spread to her brain stem and the lining in her brain. 
This cancer is so rare only texas has seen it, She live in roanoke, in. and she and her parents have had to go to houston, tx. to get the treatment. she is doing 7 rounds of chemo and 9 rounds of radiation. all proceeds will go to help taylor. the raffle will end dec. 1st. we will draw the winner on dec. 2nd and post it up. If you would like to mail money my address is
Robert Baird
603 n. main st.
Kendallville, in. 46755
Thank you,
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794

baird794 said:


> Athens has donated a bow for this cause and we greatly appreciate it. Thank you athens!!! we are going to have a raffle for a bow, your choice ibex or recluse, colors is black or camo, tickets are 5.00 or 5 for 20.00. you can mail me money and i will put one ticket in jar and mail you the other ticket or you can call me at 260-242-7589 and if you live near me we can meet up.
> This is for a benefit for Taylor Tharp, she is 18 and has just been diagnosed w/ nsaophorengeal cancer. it is a
> cancer behind her nose and has spread to her brain stem and the lining in her brain.
> This cancer is so rare only texas has seen it, She live in roanoke, in. and she and her parents have had to go to houston, tx. to get the treatment. she is doing 7 rounds of chemo and 9 rounds of radiation. all proceeds will go to help taylor. the raffle will end dec. 1st. we will draw the winner on dec. 2nd and post it up. If you would like to mail money my address is
> Robert Baird
> 603 n. main st.
> Kendallville, in. 46755
> Thank you,
> Bob Baird


you can send money for the raffle thru my paypal also. paypal account is [email protected] just send as a gift or you pay the 3%, make sure to pm me so i know to look for it,
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## Gunpowder

For those shooting a Pure, What Stab configuration are you using for hunting?


----------



## jfuller17

I am using the 10" with the 3.5" head


----------



## Gunpowder

Is there a 2013 change in the works?


----------



## jfuller17

No nothing to mind blowing for changing anything. Pretty much the same as last year. It was our most popular set-up so I dont want to change much at all at this point. But I always like to tinker so you never know what the future holds.


----------



## Gunpowder

OK. I was at Borkholders but I saw that Marshall County Discount is a dealer so instead of buying there or direct I will order through them to help them out. They didn't have the 10" in stock today.


----------



## jfuller17

Thats great. We prefer you buy dealer anyway and it would be great to help them out. We appreciate that.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well the SR-71 with the Enforcer got it done today.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice job Bill!!!!


----------



## faston2

Well after 4 trips to this spot and 4 times upwind and busting me, she was cooperative enough to come in. She still picked me out sitting there dead still. I was lucky enough to have her walk off somewhat cautiously.......and a bit too slow:wink:.


----------



## jfuller17

That a boy Brian! Love it


----------



## jfuller17

Guys keep sending in your kill shots this year. We want to gather them up and add them to facebook and website pages.


----------



## Mao

Hey fellas, I havent checked in for a while. I hope to have pictures to post up in the next 3-4 weeks... Good luck in the woods with the Enforcers! Mine is holding great.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Been a while since I have been able to get out in the woods but tonight it is going to happen. Between work and running my daughter around, I don't get to get out during the week. Weekends here in Indiana have been crazy. Either pouring rain or so windy you don't feel safe even with a safety harness. But today so far is perfect and I will be hitting it tonight.


----------



## jfuller17

Vendetta Stabilizers is offering new contendency program!!! for 2013 



RULES FOR PAYOUT

**1) MUST REGISTER BEFORE SHOOT WITH VENDETTA ARCHERY VIA EMAIL 
a) Contact information-- name, address and phone number
b) must tell us what shoot (date and city & state) & class you are shooting
c) what stabilizer you are using

**If Vendetta Archery is at a shoot, your can register with them there before the shoot.

2) MUST PLACE IN TOP 3 IN YOUR CLASS OF THE SHOOTS LISTED 

***3) IN ORDER TO CLAIM CONTINGENCY MONEY AFTER WINNING
a) must contact us within 5 days after shoot
b) must provide a picture from shoot (proof) 
c) check will be mailed within 5 days of completing a and b

***If you don’t register before you forfeit any contingency money from Vendetta Archery
***Any ties in place, money will be split between the winners


2013 IBO SHOOTS 

DATE SHOOT PLACE $$$ 

JAN 18-20 IBO INDOOR WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP 1ST $50.00 
2013 CLEVELAND, OH 2ND $25.00 
3RD $15.00 


FEB 2-9 KEYSTONE I.B.O. INDOOR NATIONALS 1ST $25.00 
2013 HARRISBURG, PA 2ND $15.00 
3RD $10.00 


FEB 22-24 I.B.O WINTER NATIONAL 1ST $25.00 
2013 WETUMPKA,AL 2ND $15.00 
3RD $10.00 


APR 19-21 IBO SPRING NATIONAL 1ST $25.00 
2013 CARTERSVILLE,GA 2ND $15.00 
3RD $10.00 


MAY 17-19 1ST LEG TRIPLE CROWN 1ST $25.00 
2013 BEDFORD, IN 2ND $15.00 
3RD $10.00 


JUNE 14-16 2ND LEG TRIPLE CROWN 1ST $25.00 
2013 FAIRVIEW, PA 2ND $15.00 
3RD $10.00 


JULY 12-14 3RD LEG TRIPLE CROWN 1ST $25.00 
2013 MARENGO, OH 2ND $15.00 
3RD $10.00 


AUG 7-10 IBO WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP 1ST $50.00 
2013 SEVENS SPRINGS, PA 2ND $25.00 
3RD $15.00 


2013 ASA SHOOTS 

DATE LOCATION PLACE $$$
FEB 1-3 NEWBERRY, FL 1ST $25.00
2013 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


MARCH 8-10 PHENIX CITY,AL 1ST $25.00
2013 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


APRIL 5-7 W. MONROE, LA 1ST $25.00
2013 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


APRIL 26-28 PARIS, TX 1ST $25.00
2013 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


MAY 31-JUNE 2 LONDON, KY 1ST $25.00
2013 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


JUNE 28-30 METROPOLIS, IL 1ST $25.00
2013 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


AUG 2-4 ASA CLASSIC 1ST $25.00
2013 CULLMAN, AL 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


2013 NFAA SHOOTS 

DATE SHOOT PLACE $$$
FEB 8-10 THE VEGAS SHOOT 1ST $25.00
2013 LAS VEGAS 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


FEB 22-24 SOUTHEAST SHOOTOUT 1ST $25.00
2013 PHENIX CITY, AL 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00

FEB 23-24 GREAT LAKES INDOOR SECTIONAL 1ST $25.00
2013 GREENWOOD, IN 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


MAR 2-3 MIDATLANTIC INDOOR SECTIONALS 1ST $25.00
2013 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


MAR 16-17 INDOOR NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS 1ST $50.00
2013 LOUISVILLE, KY 2ND $25.00
3RD $15.00


MAY 2-5 MARKED 3D NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP 1ST $25.00
2013 REDDING, CA 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


JUNE 14-16 BIG SKY OPEN 1ST $25.00
2013 GRAN D JUNCTION,CO 2ND $15.00
3RD $10.00


JULY 24-28 NFFA OUTDOOR NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP 1ST $50.00
2013 DARRINGTON, WAHSINGTON 2ND $25.00
3RD $15.00


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well nothing hit the ground last night. I did however see a really nice young buck, and then when I was walking out of the woods. saw a deer working the edge of the woods coming toward me. All of the sudden it went into the woods and popped back out and was running right at me. Then it did a 180 and went about 100 yards away from me. In the meantime there was another doe on the other side of me watching this all go down. She looked back into the woods and here comes 3 more doe. Even though there were no deer down, pretty successful hunt. I will get back at it tonight.


----------



## jfuller17

Good luck bud


----------



## asa1485

Back up for a great guy


----------



## faston2

Greetings from the tree my fellow Vendettans! Had a doe sneak in on me and caught me moving. Three other bucks including a decent eight skirted me and slipped by out of range. Good stuff, as we have had a cold snap. It's getting close to pandemonium in the sunflower state! Good luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Its a couple days old, but Saturday morning I got out and put a big doe down. Cool thing is this is the first time I have been able to take two deer with two different bows in the same year. I was stoked to say the least. I think my new hunting bow has become my Infinity with the SR-71 as back up. I will get pics up later.


----------



## JONEZ24

I know it has been crazy the last few days with dad in the hospital, don't even know if we had much time to talk about it. Congrats on the doe, I told you from jump that the infinity would be your hunting bow!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Thanks Bro. It just sucks that neither one of you two were there. Oh well, we all got plenty of years hunting together.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Here is the doe I got on Saturday morning with my Infinity.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Talked to my brother this morning and he had deer running all around. Bucks are chasing does like crazy. Going to give it a shot this afternoon.


----------



## faston2

Forecast for NE Kansas this week:

Tuesday Mostly sunny, with a high near 61. Tuesday Night Mostly clear, with a low around 35. 

Wednesday Sunny, with a high near 62. Wednesday Night Mostly clear, with a low around 43. 

Thursday Sunny, with a high near 68. Thursday Night Mostly clear, with a low around 52. 

Friday Mostly sunny, with a high near 71. Breezy. Friday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 58. 

Saturday Partly sunny, with a high near 71. Breezy. 

So much for nice cool temps for the onset of the rut!:thumbs_do:thumbs_do Glad I'm off til the 17th.

......and the twins (fawns) seem to own one of my stand sites.


----------



## jfuller17

Wanted to let you guys know the next thing for Vendetta Archery. Back when we named this company we didn't use "Vendetta Stabilizers" for a reason. We wanted to leave the door open for other products or options. As a lot of you guys all ready know I have always wanted to have a archery shop. Well this year we are expanding the Vendetta shop of stabilizers. We have started stocking and dealing products in the shop. We now deal with Black Eagle arrows, Proline bowstrings, Extreme sights, Vendetta stabilizers and we are very proud and happy to also announce we landed Elite bows to the list of stock in the shop. We just put our order in for the bows and have at least one of every model coming. We will be doing the same great fast service with these fine companies as we do with our stabilizer line. We know its a big step but with the growth of the stabilizer line we have reached a point to be able to do this and at least give it a shot. The shop is little but we plan to do big things out of it. We will be adding products as we get the chance. I will NOT sell anything that I would not use on my own equipment. Everything we sell are products I have full confidence in. We want to again thank all you great customers for your continued support. With out you guys we are nothing. I know times are tuff for everyone and some may ask why now are we trying to grow. My answer is simple .....why not. Sure its nerve racking and a little scary, but so was starting a stabilizer business. I am going at this with a good attitude. I do believe we can succeed and I don't want to go through life to scared to try anything and wondering "what if?" The only way to know is to try and give it a 100%. With Sara and the rest of the family at full support we can do this and have fun at the same time! Look forward to the future and will be keeping everyone posted. Thanks again guys and girls for all the support and life is good


----------



## jfuller17

By the way Bill nice doe!


----------



## deerhunter7273

I would like to send out a congrats to Jason and Sara on building their business. It will be a success because of the great customer service they give all your customers. Also Jason sent me a picture of my 2013 Shooter Shirts and they look awesome.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Congratulations Jason and Sara. Wish you guys great success with the mew venture for Vendetta Archery. 

Makes me even prouder to support the best stabilizer in the business. Can't wait for the 2013 target season to get under way, ya I know plenty of deer season left, but I have the itch to wear one of the baddest shooting shirts ever and help spread the name for you guys...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gunpowder

An Elite dealer within 20 minutes away! :RockOn: :clap2: I wish you good business!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Breathn

the enforcer has held me steady on a few whitetails this yr...love the adjustability...fit and finish is awesome to boot...


----------



## Ghost 133

Congratulations and good luck with the shop Jason. Julie just put out the staff info today. Thank you again for the support.


----------



## Mao

Friday afternoon I torched this Ohio buck dogging does. The Enforcer held solid in the moment of truth. He crashed inside 50 yards.


----------



## JONEZ24

Great buck, congrats! Another one down for the enforcer.


----------



## faston2

Nice deer! Well done!!


----------



## SARIT

Nice Buck!! Congratulations:RockOn: ...RACK another up for the Enforcer


----------



## jfuller17

Dang Mao hes wide!!


----------



## jfuller17

Name him bulll winkle!


----------



## jfuller17

Breathn said:


> the enforcer has held me steady on a few whitetails this yr...love the adjustability...fit and finish is awesome to boot...


Thats awesome to hear bud


----------



## Gunpowder

that name was already taken. My Bull Winkle looked just like BW and literately had to tilt his head from side to side to walk through the woods. Sadly, a neighboring hunter shot him and was never able to retrieve him. 




jfuller17 said:


> Name him bulll winkle!


----------



## jfuller17

Gunpowder said:


> that name was already taken. My Bull Winkle looked just like BW and literately had to tilt his head from side to side to walk through the woods. Sadly, a neighboring hunter shot him and was never able to retrieve him.


Man, thats to bad for sure


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well Indiana's firearm season started Saturday. I have never had so much fun gun hunting than I did this weekend. Chloe, my 8 year old, got her first deer with her .44 mag H&R on Sunday evening.


----------



## SARIT

Great Job Chloe and congratulations on your first and for sure many more to come!!!


----------



## Mao

jfuller17 said:


> Dang Mao hes wide!!


Yeah. He was a wide one for sure. Ended up 23" spread.


----------



## Mao

Me and my future hunters.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice guys I love to see the kids involved!


----------



## faston2

The twin 'Partners in Crime' on the Zeus made my day on my next to last day of vacation last Thursday!


----------



## faston2

Happy Thanksgiving to the Vendetta family!


----------



## JPN

faston2 said:


> The twin 'Partners in Crime' on the Zeus made my day on my next to last day of vacation last Thursday!



Congrats on a really nice buck!


----------



## jfuller17

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!! Brian very nice buck man!


----------



## jfuller17

Putting up a section in the new shop for all the kill pics or winners pics, please e-mail us any pics you might have would love to show them off!  [email protected]


----------



## alfabuck

Mao said:


> Friday afternoon I torched this Ohio buck dogging does. The Enforcer held solid in the moment of truth. He crashed inside 50 yards.
> View attachment 1518110


Nice buck dude!!! Congrats. That is a heck of a deer bro. 


Sent from my iPhone deep inside a Booner's core area using tapatalk.


----------



## alfabuck

faston2 said:


> The twin 'Partners in Crime' on the Zeus made my day on my next to last day of vacation last Thursday!


Congrats on a heck of a deer man!! 


Sent from my iPhone deep inside a Booner's core area using tapatalk.


----------



## faston2

alfabuck said:


> Congrats on a heck of a deer man!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone deep inside a Booner's core area using tapatalk.


Thanks brother! How's the little one doing? We need some pics on here of Levi with a Vendetta in his hand or at least a ball cap. HAHA:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

faston2 said:


> Thanks brother! How's the little one doing? We need some pics on here of Levi with a Vendetta in his hand or at least a ball cap. HAHA:wink:


Very true Brian!!


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Very true Brian!!


Speaking of ballcaps.......any meshed backed in the future J?


----------



## jfuller17

Man you are persistant! LOL You need to stay on "the boss". When she says we are good to go then we can order.


----------



## faston2

jfuller17 said:


> Man you are persistant! LOL You need to stay on "the boss". When she says we are good to go then we can order.


I don't give up easily. :tongue:


----------



## JONEZ24

I know it is hunting season but man is it quiet. Jason, I picked up two sets of prolines from the Black Friday sales and man are they nice. I will definitely be ordering from you when I need my next set. Now for the install and tuning, still a little unsure of all the tricks to it but oh we'll.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah Nick, my favorite strings to date. I have used or put on about 8 sets and none have had any issues. Flawless


----------



## rdraper_3

Jason, I need to come pay you a visit for a rebalance job on my pink and white bow since I bought the drop down rear bracket. I can't get it quite right and it feels funny when at full draw.


----------



## jfuller17

rdraper_3 said:


> Jason, I need to come pay you a visit for a rebalance job on my pink and white bow since I bought the drop down rear bracket. I can't get it quite right and it feels funny when at full draw.


Anytime Ray.


----------



## jfuller17

Crappy weather......wind and rain. I want to get pins set and decided soon so I can practice for the indoor worlds.


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> Crappy weather......wind and rain. I want to get pins set and decided soon so I can practice for the indoor worlds.


I have mine set at 27, 33, 38 and 45 and they worked out real good for me in MBR


----------



## ORROSS334

Got my order in this weekend.....excited for sure


----------



## jfuller17

ORROSS334 said:


> Got my order in this weekend.....excited for sure


Keep us posted


----------



## Kaizoku

Can a Partner in Crime be used as a regular stabilizer bar?


----------



## rdraper_3

Kaizoku said:


> Can a Partner in Crime be used as a regular stabilizer bar?


Yes it can. I use my 11" P.I.C rear bar as my front bar on my hunting bow. My Enforcer front bar is 14" and that's just too long for me to hunt with. All I do to use it as a front bar is to remove the stack weights and screw on my 3.5" Bulletproof head onto it and it's good to go


----------



## rdraper_3

I've asked this in the General Archery and 3D section, does anyone know when and where the Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge shoot will be? I want to get in on them and need to get my bows ready. I'm having a new set of string and cables made for one of my bows so I can get started tuning it and getting them stretched and settled. I'm going with 8190 material on that set in hopes of picking up a few more FPS but will keep my 452X set in my bow case as a backup set


----------



## Kaizoku

Kaizoku said:


> Can a Partner in Crime be used as a regular stabilizer bar?





rdraper_3 said:


> Yes it can. I use my 11" P.I.C rear bar as my front bar on my hunting bow. My Enforcer front bar is 14" and that's just too long for me to hunt with. All I do to use it as a front bar is to remove the stack weights and screw on my 3.5" Bulletproof head onto it and it's good to go


Thanks. I bought an 8" PIC today that I am going to be using as a front bar. I am thinking about just using the stack weights, no bulletproof head. I suppose I can always pick one up later on to try it out.


----------



## rdraper_3

I tried just using the single weights, 3oz, up front but liked how much steadier my bow was with the 3.5" head on it with 5 oz of weight.


----------



## baird794

who's ready for some indoor 3-d. going to shoot a little bit of spots also!!!


----------



## baird794

jfuller17 said:


> Crappy weather......wind and rain. I want to get pins set and decided soon so I can practice for the indoor worlds.


what class are you going to shoot there?


----------



## rdraper_3

baird794 said:


> who's ready for some indoor 3-d. going to shoot a little bit of spots also!!!



I'm going to Bass and Bucks Sunday to shoot some foam


----------



## faston2

baird794 said:


> who's ready for some indoor 3-d. going to shoot a little bit of spots also!!!


I'm ready to fill some more doe tags. Think I got 3 or 4 left.:wink:

Would also be nice to start setting up and balancing my Omen with some carbon from the boss man. Oh wait......still not here. Heck it's been so long I can't even tell you when I ordered it. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## faston2

faston2 said:


> Oh wait......still not here. Heck it's been so long I can't even tell you when I ordered it. :icon_1_lol:


........the Omen that is.


----------



## baird794

just like to say merry christmas and have a safe and happy new years to all of vendetta staff, family and friends. see you all next year 
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794

rdraper_3 said:


> I'm going to Bass and Bucks Sunday to shoot some foam


i will be going down there next week after christmas. good luck and shoot straight!!


----------



## faston2

Merry Christmas to the whole Vendetta crew!!


----------



## rdraper_3

baird794 said:


> i will be going down there next week after christmas. good luck and shoot straight!!




Let me know what day you're going to be there and I'll head down there too.


----------



## rdraper_3

Merry Christmas to the entire Vendetta Family!


----------



## jfuller17

Merry Christmas to everyone!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Merry Christmas vendetta family! Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Merry Christmas to the Vendetta team!


----------



## Ghost 133

Got the notice that my new front bar is on the way. Jason must have been working over Christmas. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Just wanted to say that GOPRO's fit really well on the Enforcer. Can't wait to do some late season hunting and do some filming.


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah, I think I am gonna try to take mine to the woods with me tomorrow morning in the snow. I want to get some video outside to see what the gopro can do. I put some clips on iMovie and put them in slow motion, they are awesome.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Got out tonight with the gopro. Nothing, not even a squirrel. Kind of hard to bowhunt when everyone around you is blasting away gun hunting.


----------



## 12RingKing

Got my Enforcer yesterday Jason.

Really nice quality. I tried it out today and I am impressed with how much more steady it is to hold. Messing with the weights I have my bubble zero'd in on the draw. Really easy to start the shot execution process. Maybe it'll make learning the hinge a little easier! lol

Thanks again!


----------



## Kaizoku

Well I got my Vendetta stabilizers in the mail and figured I would post a picture of the 8" PIC on my rig. I have a bulletproof head and more weights coming some time next week.


----------



## JONEZ24

Looks great, love the all black bows


----------



## Kaizoku

Thanks. I like the looks of all black bows as well.


----------



## pit adder

happy holidays vendetta stab nation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


jfuller17 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!!


----------



## jfuller17

Kaizoku said:


> Well I got my Vendetta stabilizers in the mail and figured I would post a picture of the 8" PIC on my rig. I have a bulletproof head and more weights coming some time next week.
> 
> View attachment 1554229


Nice looking bow bud!


----------



## JONEZ24

Got out tonight for a little late season bow hunt. I wanted to break in my SR-71 that I put new strings on and tuned myself and was able to do so in a major way. I was able to harvest two really nice does at just under 20 yards less than 10 minutes apart. The only negative to this hunt is that I left my gopro on when I got set up in the stand and the batty died before the big moment. It would have been perfect video of both falling in sight.


























In the end, 2012 has been good to me, I was able to get a nice buck and thin the herd some for the landowner. Now time to move on to some indoor 3d and maybe shoot a few 5 spot rounds to keep myself into it.


----------



## faston2

Nice work, Nick!

Just waiting on the right wind. About to throw up a blind and crawl in my heater body suit. I'm turning into a total wuss.


----------



## JONEZ24

I was lucky to have a perfect wind for the stand I hunted but all the deer I saw circled downwind and never acted funny at all. They were close to the stand so maybe my sent was still over their heads. It was surprisingly warm in the stand tonight. I only wear a mid weight pair of bibs and I had a light jacket under my early bow jacket. I wore early season gloves with an underarmour beanie cap. The only time I felt cold is right after I shot the second doe, there is something about the flood of adrenaline that gives me a major chill.


----------



## faston2

I hear ya. 12 degrees and not much moving makes it even colder:wink:


----------



## 12RingKing

JONEZ24 said:


> Got out tonight for a little late season bow hunt. I wanted to break in my SR-71 that I put new strings on and tuned myself and was able to do so in a major way. I was able to harvest two really nice does at just under 20 yards less than 10 minutes apart. The only negative to this hunt is that I left my gopro on when I got set up in the stand and the batty died before the big moment. It would have been perfect video of both falling in sight.
> View attachment 1555120
> View attachment 1555122
> View attachment 1555123
> View attachment 1555124
> 
> 
> In the end, 2012 has been good to me, I was able to get a nice buck and thin the herd some for the landowner. Now time to move on to some indoor 3d and maybe shoot a few 5 spot rounds to keep myself into it.


That's a good looking bow....Like the color.


----------



## Kaizoku

jfuller17 said:


> Nice looking bow bud!


Thanks Jason. It's a nice shooter as well.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice shooting Nick on the does. And yes that SR is very cool looking


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm headed to MI the 12th for an IBO World qualifier. My shoot time is 9:30am and I'll be leaving my house about 6-6:30. I know there's a couple of other Vendetta Staffers going but more would be better!


----------



## Gunpowder

Placed my order for a 10" and quick connect while shooting 5 spot tonight. Marshall County will hopefully call it in soon.


----------



## 12RingKing

I'm at the range right now having a good day shooting. Every arrow just wants to go where I want it to go!

I have to say, since I started shooting the vendetta stabilizer, I'm having more and more good days. Maybe it's a coincidence, but I can feel a difference. 

Good product Jason.


----------



## 12RingKing

Rotated pic.....dam iPhone!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice looking rig ya got there.


----------



## jfuller17

12RingKing said:


> I'm at the range right now having a good day shooting. Every arrow just wants to go where I want it to go!
> 
> I have to say, since I started shooting the vendetta stabilizer, I'm having more and more good days. Maybe it's a coincidence, but I can feel a difference.
> 
> Good product Jason.
> 
> View attachment 1564915


Looks good bud!


----------



## rdraper_3

Vendetta Archery was WELL represented in MI today!! We all had a good time at The Barn.


----------



## alfabuck

It's time to get this Vendetta thread rolling for 2013. I'm getting Primed up for 3d season shooting a little indoors. Lets put these Stabs on top this season guys and show that they are the best on the market. zzzzzzzzzzz(o)


Sent from my iPhone deep inside a Booner's core area using tapatalk.


----------



## faston2

She's finally here! Testing and fine tuning begins tomorrow, but based on photo #2, things are looking good. Enforcer or a pair of 11" PIC's......haven't decided yet.


----------



## deerhunter7273

Jason, the color of this bar goes great with my bow. I know that after I post this you will be getting some calls for colored bars.


----------



## deerhunter7273

I just want to let the rest of the Vendetta Shooter know that I took 2nd place in Cleveland at the IBO Indoor Worlds in the Hunter Fingers class. I tryed to win it but I just fell short. I also got a email from Sara letting me know that my Check in the Mail for the Contingency money program for 2013. Thanks Jason and Sara.


----------



## SARIT

Congrats on getting 2nd place....also that bar fits that bow nice......


----------



## deerhunter7273

Vendetta Archery took first place in Hunter Fingers at Girts last weekend at the Big 3. Looking forward to the next shoot.


----------



## JONEZ24

Congrats! Another one for vendetta


----------



## SARIT

deerhunter7273 said:


> Vendetta Archery took first place in Hunter Fingers at Girts last weekend at the Big 3. Looking forward to the next shoot.


Great job....


----------



## CHobbs

I have been shootin the Vendetta stab for about a year now on my New Breeds and love it. I haven't posted a pic yet on my new Eclipse so here it is! This bullet proof head works wonders, I set it off-set and added an extra weight to the offset side and boom. This thing shoots lights out! Thanks Jason, sweet product. Oh and this is not the updated pic with sights and all but the only one I have off hand


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great man. Those are very nice bows also


----------



## RDBuck

Dose any that have these stabilizer can so one tell me if they used 1/4 20 thread or 5/16 24 thread?


----------



## faston2

5 days and counting till the little piggies at Black Mountain begin their hate/hate relationship with the new Omen and Enforcer.:wink:


----------



## SARIT

5/16 24 thread......


----------



## alfabuck

Anybody hitting any outdoor 3ds yet. I'm getting the itch to get out and shoot this Centroid on some foam.







My current setup is a 12" bar with the small bullet proof head in silver with black weights. It works awesome.


----------



## jfuller17

No John but we are hitting some indoor 3-D I sure cant wait till it gets warmer


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> Anybody hitting any outdoor 3ds yet. I'm getting the itch to get out and shoot this Centroid on some foam.
> View attachment 1594189
> 
> My current setup is a 12" bar with the small bullet proof head in silver with black weights. It works awesome.


Haha looks like a last place bow. Keep it hung up


----------



## JONEZ24

Well it is a sad day in my household. Said goodbye to two of my most loyal shooting buddies. I made the mistake of shooting a new bow in a local shop and I sent two of my strother bows packing to help fund the purchase of my Prime Impact. I was able to shoot an Impact and Defy and thought they were awesome. I always like a bow that is different and these really stand out and they shot amazing. Can't wait until it comes in, now just to figure out how I want to set it up!


----------



## jfuller17

The Primes are good bows. They were not for me but seem very well made for sure.


----------



## Gunpowder

Did you pick that up at Straight as an Arrow? I think they were selling them when I stopped in to look at Elites in 2011.


----------



## jfuller17

Our new website should be up in a few weeks. It will now allow you to buy not only stabs, but arrows, bows and apparel that we are selling. The website should be a lot easier to work with way more info. Stay tuned guys!


----------



## jfuller17

Gunpowder said:


> Did you pick that up at Straight as an Arrow? I think they were selling them when I stopped in to look at Elites in 2011.


Hey bud how have you been shooting?


----------



## Gunpowder

The Stab has helped my score but I am having blurry pin issues. 

I switched to a Sword multi-pin and a smaller peep. It is a little better and my scores are creeping up but I was having light issues then. Since the sword is a 1/4-28 I tried to contact LP archery but kept getting answering machine. 

I sent an email to Sword with no response. After a couple of weeks I called Sword and I sent the light to them for warranty. LP called the next day lol. Guess everyone is busy from the ATA show. Have no idea when Sword will send me a new light. I have 3 weeks of make-up shooting for the 5-spot league and counting. 

I'm shooting w/ Danny Perdieu so considering my age I don't shoot like I used to so need all the help I can get :embara:


----------



## deerhunter7273

Just got email from Sara letting me know that my check will go out in the mail today for the Contingency Program. What a great company. Thanks for everything you are doing for your staff and shooters. 1st place win in HF class in Wetumpka Alabama.


----------



## ohiohunter02

My new setup for AHC... 10" Enforcer with 3.5" head and 5oz with an 8" bar with 6oz on the back...










Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfuller17

Looks sweet Joe


----------



## alfabuck

JONEZ24 said:


> Well it is a sad day in my household. Said goodbye to two of my most loyal shooting buddies. I made the mistake of shooting a new bow in a local shop and I sent two of my strother bows packing to help fund the purchase of my Prime Impact. I was able to shoot an Impact and Defy and thought they were awesome. I always like a bow that is different and these really stand out and they shot amazing. Can't wait until it comes in, now just to figure out how I want to set it up!


I was very impressed with the impact compared to my centroid man it is an awesome bow for sure. It's smoother and faster I think you'll love that bow man good luck with it.


----------



## alfabuck

Figure since rules are rules I'd jump on the kicker bar band wagon and change my AHC setup. Here go


----------



## alfabuck

I gotta admit it holds very well


----------



## JONEZ24

Pickin up my prime impact in the morning!


----------



## rdraper_3

I need to upload a couple of new pics of my upgraded bows. I'm jumping up to MBO this year and I upgraded my sights, rests, arrows and dropped down to 50-60# limbs on one of my bows. I'm just waiting on my Hamskea rests to get here before I take any new pics


----------



## Mao

I just got an Insanity CPXL. I will post some pics when I get her all set up. I am ready for 3d and turkey season!


----------



## jfuller17

Amen Mao!


----------



## rdraper_3

Well, I had my bows set up and ready for some pics but then I took them apart. I want to have one of my Hamskea rests sent out to a guy on here to polish it and make it shine!! I also bought another scope housing that's silver to match the sight bar. This bow will be even sharper than it is now!


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Figure since rules are rules I'd jump on the kicker bar band wagon and change my AHC setup. Here go
> View attachment 1622194


Nice looking setup johnny.. I did the same thing. I changed my original setup and bought a shrewd I-bar mount and have a 6" side bar with 7oz on it now. My level sits dead still..










Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SARIT

That's some good looking setups.....


----------



## alfabuck

ohiohunter02 said:


> Nice looking setup johnny.. I did the same thing. I changed my original setup and bought a shrewd I-bar mount and have a 6" side bar with 7oz on it now. My level sits dead still..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


I know man mine sits level as heck man. I'm excited to start hitting 3ds bro.


----------



## bowcrete

jfuller17 said:


> Amen Mao!


just recieved my stabilizer today thanks for super fast shipping it feels great on my dna hoping to try it in the afternoon tommorrow


----------



## rdraper_3

Here's a few pics of the Athens bows in my house and they all have Vendetta Archery stabs on them!!


----------



## alfabuck

Lookin good Ray!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks Johnny!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Pretty sweet setups Ray.
Hey Nick how about some pics of your new toy!


----------



## jfuller17

Nice Ray!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Still liking the new toy Jason? I need to sell my ar-15 to get me a grudge setup for my impact.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Still liking the new toy Jason? I need to sell my ar-15 to get me a grudge setup for my impact.


Yep  You get a long bar set on them and its almost like cheating


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks Jason! I'm waiting on my new CBE scopes to get here then I'll be set to get them all dialed in.


----------



## alfabuck

Prime time!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

rdraper_3 said:


> Here's a few pics of the Athens bows in my house and they all have Vendetta Archery stabs on them!!


Sharp looking bows Ray! Think I'm going to order my new Athens Testament this week..

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faston2

Turkey opener in KS tomorrow. I'll be at the station, so I'll have to wait till Tuesday. Then travel to Wymore, NE Sunday for my first 3D of the season. Good luck to everyone else this season!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Thanks again Jason, can't wait to spend more time shooting it.








6 degree helical on the deep impact


----------



## JONEZ24

Got the 2012 PSE Evo 7 I picked up off of here today and had a chance to play around with it a bit. Feels good at full draw but the wall just feels so much different than my other bows. Cable stops will take a little time to get used to. Jason those deep impacts are flying great but man do the do a number to my targets. These things flat out penetrate, makes me wonder if I want to hunt with them. If you find out what the new outsert is, let me know because I may be interested in a hunting set.


----------



## faston2

Ready for the R100 in Lindsborg this weekend. I hope I shoot better than I did in Wymore this past weekend. Ended up 5th in the open. Tough course with wind to boot. Vendetta jersey clean and ready to go!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Wind has been sucking around here to. Tired of it. Good luck bud


----------



## Mao

Finally got my CPXL all set up. She is loaded with a CBE Tek Hunter, Vapor Trail Pro V and a Vendetta Enforcer.


----------



## faston2

Mao said:


> Finally got my CPXL all set up. She is loaded with a CBE Tek Hunter, Vapor Trail Pro V and a Vendetta Enforcer.


Nice! I'm in semi-panic mode at the moment. I don't have a bow set up for 3D. Sold the Omen to a buddy last night and the Apex 7 in about 45 minutes this morning after posting it in the classifieds here. Everything else is stripped down and either for sale or going on AT. I had to set up my Halo 34 (for sale) this afternoon just so I have something to shoot at our club this weekend and Wymore the next. That is unless I get lucky and my Matrix shows up:sad: I guess I could always grab the longbow and head North. HAHA


----------



## jonj480

Mao said:


> View attachment 1654519
> View attachment 1654520
> View attachment 1654522
> 
> Finally got my CPXL all set up. She is loaded with a CBE Tek Hunter, Vapor Trail Pro V and a Vendetta Enforcer.


Hey man, how long is that enforcer? Been thinking about trying one on my CPXL, but I'm undecided on length.


----------



## Mao

jonj480 said:


> Hey man, how long is that enforcer? Been thinking about trying one on my CPXL, but I'm undecided on length.


10 inch pitch black. It holds great!


----------



## Mao

Post #3,000 for the best stabilizers in the game! I have been a Vendetta guy since the company began. Truly the best hands down.


----------



## jfuller17

Awesome bud!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Finally found my bow for this year. It may be the smoothest shooting bow I've owned besides my Athens Accomplice 34 I had.

2013 Athens Testament
Black riser/Kryptek Yeti limbs
2013 CBE tech hunter pro
Limbdriver rest
10" enforcer with 6" side bar





























Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfuller17

Nice Joe!


----------



## Mao

Good lookin rig right there..


----------



## SARIT

Nice lookin bows and bars everyone


----------



## jonj480

Well, finally pulled the trigger and got a couple of Enforcers coming! I really can't wait until they get here to try em out!


----------



## JONEZ24

I think you will be pleased with what they will offer your shooting.


----------



## 12RingKing

I love my enforcer! The best stabilizer that I've found for my 3d rig for sure. I'm thinking about getting a small side bar for the knightmare. First time messing around with side bars, but I have some more adjustment to go to the left on the 5" head. I may try a little more weight first too....

So many choices! Lol


----------



## jonj480

Man, these stabs are no joke! I decided to try the enforcer stab, and went all in. I bought one off of here and one directly from Jason. Got an extra head and some extra weights so I could play around a little, lol. I gotta say, the customer service at Vendetta is awesome, I called before I ordered and Jason patiently answered all of my questions, wasn't trying to sell me a bunch of stuff I don't need, and got me pointed in the right direction. To top it off, they instantly cut my 40 yard groups in half! Feel like I finally found the stab I been lookin for! 

8" Enforcer in my Experience









10" enforcer on my CPXL


----------



## jfuller17

Looks great bud! Those bows are very nice as well.....thanks for the good words. As always if you ever need anything just let me know


----------



## 12RingKing

Nice rigs jonj!

Out of curiosity....how's the limb finish on the experience doing? They fixed it up this year?


----------



## jonj480

12RingKing said:


> Nice rigs jonj!
> 
> Out of curiosity....how's the limb finish on the experience doing? They fixed it up this year?


Yeah, I have has no issues at all with my Experience, or for that matter my '13 CPXL. The Experience was not in my plans this year, I was shooting for another company and won a new Experience at the ATA show. The plan was to sell it... Problem was once I tuned it I liked it a lot better than my staff bow and was getting heartburn over selling it. I have had it since the End of Jan and the overall finish has held up great. The limbs are probably the high point, not real crazy about the MO infinity Dip, but the clear coat over it is really good. I figure I'll give it a facelift after I thrash on it during hunting season, but I will probably leave the limbs the way they are.


----------



## jfuller17

Here is my Moneymaker I bought used and re did. I am using the new G2 bar on it. For those that don't know we have just released a newer version of our grudge bar. Its the grudge2. The difference is the carbon is better and the old inserts went in the bar only 3/4". The new inserts now go in 2 1/2". This does a couple things, it stiffens the bar up by shortening the bar by basically 5". Shorter is stiffer. So if you were running a 30" bar that 30" bar now is as stiff or stiffer then a 25" bar. The other thing the new inserts are hollowed out for less weight and the pocket in the insert also allows us to add some vibe material in each insert. The carbon is a step up from our other carbon. The outside of the bar basically looks the same except for the 2 added to the logo, but the inside is totally different. The price will be 159.99. So far all the people that have shot the new bar have really really liked it. Also for those of you that are going to Bedford we will have a booth there and would love to see all of you. We will get there Friday afternoon and are leaving Sunday morning. Stop in and say hi.


----------



## chaded

Speaking of BT Experiences, just got my Vendetta Enforcer for mine today. Love these stabs.


----------



## jfuller17

chaded said:


> Speaking of BT Experiences, just got my Vendetta Enforcer for mine today. Love these stabs.
> 
> View attachment 1668120
> 
> 
> View attachment 1668121


Nice man! Bow looks killer!


----------



## jonj480

chaded said:


> Speaking of BT Experiences, just got my Vendetta Enforcer for mine today. Love these stabs.
> 
> View attachment 1668120
> 
> 
> View attachment 1668121


Nice Chad!
How do you like it on your Experience? I am loving mine so far, for the first time in a long time I feel confident out to 60 yards with a hunting bow. Love the way it holds with this stab.


----------



## chaded

I have not got a chance to shoot any long range yet but I suspect it is going to do well. I had 10" doinker with 7 ounces on it before and it did good at 40 yards so this will be as good or better. It does hold very well from what I have done so far.


----------



## 12RingKing

Love the moneymaker Jason!

Where's everyone at? Killing some foam?


----------



## JONEZ24

Been really quiet around here lately. Bad news for me is shooting has taken a back seat for a while. Good news is I sold my old house and purchased my dream home ( minus being in the country). Big bonus is I have plenty of space just for me! Third garage stall is converted into a heated shop. I get the entire space dedicated to bows, hunting and tinkering. Once I get all settled in, I will begin to get it set up exactly the way I want it. Here are some pics of what I am working with.


----------



## rdraper_3

We had a great time at the Vendetta Customer appreciation day yesterday. There were some archery games to play and he gave away a free Grudge 2 bar to the lucky person to get an arrow inside a 2" cardboard tube stuck into a big foam target at 47 yards. There were 6 or 7 people trying to hit it, I went 1st on the first round(we only got 2 tries to make it) and was just outside, everyone else was a few inches off, so onto round 2, I went 2nd and was the ONLY person to get an arrow inside on the 2nd attempt.....however after that was over Rod Marcum tried again and was able to get 3 arrows inside. Then we played some tic tac toe archery style, then on to some cornhole and one game in particular seemed to never end. All in all it was a great day spent with great friends!! Thanks again Jason and Sara!!


----------



## 12RingKing

I saw the pics on FB. Wish I could have gone....just a little far of a.drive.


----------



## jfuller17

12RingKing said:


> I saw the pics on FB. Wish I could have gone....just a little far of a.drive.


Yeah I would say so!


----------



## inline6power

Best stabs on the market. I have 4 of them and got all my buddy's sold on them. Keep it up jason 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## baird794

how has everyone been? I haven't been on here for a long time. hope everyone is having a great year shooting.


----------



## rdraper_3

It's getting close to hunting season here in Indiana. I'm kinda close to being ready to go kill something.


----------



## inline6power

Best stabs in the buisness if you ask me. Great product and even better service 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jfuller17

Hello all. Been a while since I have been on here. Just wanted to let everyone know we have several new items for 2014. One is the "Smoke City" hunter set that comes with 2 straight rods with a 4 -2-1 weight set on each bar and also we teamed up with B-Stinger to offer there brackets and the set will include their bracket as well. The set will retail for 189.99. It will be offered in our new wraps which are Predator 3-d or pitch black. We have also changed the logos on the carbon bars to be colored with our colors. We will offer all the Enforcer in all the same color options as well. We have also changed the logos on the Grudge 2 bars as well. Just a few changes we are doing for this year. 2013 was a great year. In honor of our 1000 bar we will be doing a giveaway soon for a full target bar set-up (front and rear bars). Stay tuned.


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a pic of the new Stormy Hardwoods option. We are very pleased to work with them.....


----------



## backwardshooter

nice looking stabs Jason. Someday I might buy one when my ship comes in.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks bud. When she sails let me know


----------



## StormyHardwoods

jfuller17 said:


> Here is a pic of the new Stormy Hardwoods option. We are very pleased to work with them.....


Happy to be a part of this!


----------



## ncountry

I probably missed it somewhere, but Can we get these in most of the Stormy Hardwoods colors?


----------



## StormyHardwoods

ncountry said:


> I probably missed it somewhere, but Can we get these in most of the Stormy Hardwoods colors?


They can be had in any that are available, correct me if I'm wrong Jason.


----------



## jfuller17

No I can get any color.....here is the natural


----------



## Tony219er

These are really great stabilizers. I have owned just about every bar out there and my Vendetta's are as good or better. The adjustability and ability to counter balance any accessory is really nice....to top it off Jason is a great guy and super helpful.

No I'm not affiliated with or paid by Vendetta lol. Just giving credit where credits do. 

Hope you are all having a great Christmas.


----------



## jfuller17

Tony219er said:


> These are really great stabilizers. I have owned just about every bar out there and my Vendetta's are as good or better. The adjustability and ability to counter balance any accessory is really nice....to top it off Jason is a great guy and super helpful.
> 
> No I'm not affiliated with or paid by Vendetta lol. Just giving credit where credits do.
> 
> Hope you are all having a great Christmas.


Thanks Tony buddy for the kind words! Same to you and wish you and yours a happy christmas as well


----------



## jfuller17

Our new "smoke city" set on my Knightmare.....


----------



## jfuller17

New Stormy Hardwoods Autum orange wraps for a freestyle set-up....


----------



## bowtechlx

jfuller17 said:


> New Stormy Hardwoods Autum orange wraps for a freestyle set-up....


Those are sweet.


----------



## bowtechlx

Here's my bow setup for open class. I have the original grudge main bar and partner in crime sidebar. Its an awesome setup. I really love these stabilizers. I got lucky and picked the main bar, side bar, & 26oz of weight for $130 tmd in the classifieds. I am for sure a happy camper to say the least lol.


----------



## jfuller17

Very nice bud!!


----------



## bowtechlx

jfuller17 said:


> Very nice bud!!


Thanks. I was wondering whats the difference between the grudge 1 and 2. Are they about the same or did you make a good product even better lol ?


----------



## jfuller17

The difference is the carbon is better and the old inserts went in the bar only 3/4". The new inserts now go in 2 1/2". This does a couple things, it stiffens the bar up by shortening the bar by basically 5". Shorter is stiffer. So if you were running a 30" bar that 30" bar now is as stiff or stiffer then a 25" bar. The other thing the new inserts are hollowed out for less weight and the pocket in the insert also allows us to add some vibe material in each insert. The carbon is a step up from our other carbon. The outside of the bar basically looks the same except for the new logo, but the inside is totally different. It makes a pretty big diference in feel and strength


----------



## bowtechlx

jfuller17 said:


> The difference is the carbon is better and the old inserts went in the bar only 3/4". The new inserts now go in 2 1/2". This does a couple things, it stiffens the bar up by shortening the bar by basically 5". Shorter is stiffer. So if you were running a 30" bar that 30" bar now is as stiff or stiffer then a 25" bar. The other thing the new inserts are hollowed out for less weight and the pocket in the insert also allows us to add some vibe material in each insert. The carbon is a step up from our other carbon. The outside of the bar basically looks the same except for the new logo, but the inside is totally different. It makes a pretty big diference in feel and strength


Wow you have been busy lol. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jfuller17

No problem. Nothingf wrong with the original though


----------



## rdraper_3

jfuller17 said:


> New Stormy Hardwoods Autum orange wraps for a freestyle set-up....


Ok Jason, I gotta get a set of those! They look great!!


----------



## rdraper_3

I have both an original 28" Grudge and a 28" Grudge 2 front bar and I can definitely tell them apart. I prefer the Grudge 2 bar and will be listing my original Grudge bar for sale to fund another Grudge 2 bar. Jason makes a great set of stabs and is a great guy to deal with and talk to! I'm definitely a customer for as long as I can shoot my bows


----------



## SARIT

Part 1...part 2 to come....can't wait...


----------



## SARIT

jfuller17 said:


> New Stormy Hardwoods Autum orange wraps for a freestyle set-up....


Can't wait ...phase 1 done now onto phase 2


----------



## bowtechlx

My new vendetta setup. What do you think? 

Its a 18" black vendetta front bar with a 5" head, & a 8" matching black back bar. 

Would you go with this one?


























Or my grudge setup below on a bowtech cpxl? They both feel about the same, so I guess it comes down to looks lol. Vendetta , akes some awesome stabs.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awesome man!!


----------



## bowtechlx

Thanks


----------



## TimmyZ7

ttt


----------



## jfuller17

Stormy spring green is here!!!!


----------



## bowtechlx

Those look cool


----------

